# Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

Ich eröffne hier den Thread für 2015, da die ersten Infos/Termine auflaufen.

Ich schliesse den Thread gleich wieder bis 2015, und stelle vorerst nur mal neue Infos ein.


Der erste Termin für 2015 steht:
Verbandsausschusssitzung am 14.03.2015 im Hotel La Strada in Kassel 
Beginn: 13.30 Uhr bis ca. 18.00 Uhr

Das EZ würde für die Delegierten 83,00 Euro, das DZ 93,00 Euro, jeweils zuzüglich Frühstücksbuffet in Höhe von 12,50 Euro...

Das Präsidium wird wohl auf DAFV-Kosten logieren und essen, nehm ich an.

Tagesordnung etc. würde noch kommen (mal sehen, in wie weit die das mal rechtzeitig schaffen. Wobei das beim VA ja unerheblich ist, viel beschliessen können die laut Satzung/GO eh nicht, wahrscheinlich wirds da mit bei Einspruch um Aufnahme DSAV gehen.....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

DAFV-Referententagung (Süß/Salzwasser/Handicap) am 23./24. Januar 2015, Gaststätte Bürgerhaus, Bergshausen.

Besprochen werden soll:
Terminplan
Haushalt 2015
Veranstaltungen 2015
Empfehlungen zum Gemeinschaftsfischen
Teilnahme an internationalen Veranstaltungen über DMV/DSAV

Reise- und Übernachtungskosten würden nicht vom DAFV übernommen werden.
Das müssen die Referenten für ihre Arbeit für den DAFV gefälligst auch noch selber bezahlen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hiemit nun der Thread zum DAFV 2015 "offiziell" eröffnet, in dem wir weiter berichten, informieren und diskutieren können.

In der Hoffnung, dass dieser Thread schnellstens unnötig wird, weil der DAFV  und die ihn unterstützenden Landes- und Spezialverbände endlich ihr anglerfeindliches Treiben einstellen (ob freiwillig oder gezwungen wär mir wurscht).


----------



## mathei (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

auf gehts. oder eher ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

hoffen wirs für Angler und das Angeln - je schneller abwärts, desto besser......

Die da oben braucht kein Mensch/Angler..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, dass dieser Thread schnellstens unnötig wird, weil der DAFV  und die ihn unterstützenden Landes- und Spezialverbände endlich ihr anglerfeindliches Treiben einstellen (ob freiwillig oder gezwungen wär mir wurscht).



Gibs zu..letzteres wäre dir lieber.

Die Kirsche auf der Torte der eingetretenen Prophezeiungen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hauptsache weg - wie wär mir echt und wirklich wurscht.

Zum Wohle der Angler und des Angelns.......


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Welche Verbände sind nun ausgetreten? Gibts iwo infos wo das alles nachtzulesen ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es haben mehrere gekündigt.

Ausgetreten sind bis dato (Wirkung 2015 bzw. früher) der LFV Bayern und der VfG-BW (ca.155.000)

Gekündigt haben sicher der AGSB Bayern (wobei die Intelligenzbestien dafür zum x-fachen Beitrag in den DSAV eintreten und somit für die gleiche Nullleistung, aber mit wesentlich mehr Kosten immer noch im DAFV sein werden - was immer das also soll...), Weser-Ems und der Rheinische auf 31.12. 2015 (ca. 110.000).
Brief DAFV an LV als Quelle.

Kündigen wollten nach meinen Infos 2014 (damit auch auf 31.12. 2015) auch ebenfalls Saarland und Hessen, wobei ich dazu noch keine doppelte Bestätigung habe (ca. 57.000).

Mehrere weitere Landesverbände werden auf ihren HV dieses Jahr über die Kündigung abstimmen (u.a. Sachsen, Niedersachsen), Kündigung dann zum 31.12. 2016 (ca. 130.000, plus mehrere Klein- und Spartenverbände)..

Wenns bei allen durchgeht mit den Kündigungen, haben dann seit der (Kon)Fusion ca. 470.000 den DAFV verlassen - Deutschland, einig Anglerland.........

oder so................


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hörst du denn was aus der Gerüchteküche, wie die Austrittswelle in den (noch) im DAFV verbleibenden LVs ankommt?

Da dürfte die Stimmung doch auf einem neuen Höhepunkt sein.

Die bereits vorbereiteten Reden, ihren Mitgliedsvereinen die Erhöhung & Umlage verkaufen zu wollen, können geschreddert werden...

Und Frau Dr. & ihre Präsidiumsrunde haben auf ein frohes neues Jahr angestossen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hörst du denn was aus der Gerüchteküche, wie die Austrittswelle in den (noch) im DAFV verbleibenden LVs ankommt?



Noch ist es ja keine Austrittswelle, sondern es sind erst mal Kündigungen.

Auch wenn das im Falle dessen, dass die das alle durchziehen, bedeuten würde, dass seit der (Kon)Fusion des DAFV mit den bereits erfolgten Austritten vom LFV-Bayern und dem VfG-BW dann insgesamt ca. 470.000 Zahler dem DAFV bis 2017 den Rücken kehren würden und nur noch ca. 350.000 Zahler im DAFV organisiert wären - Deutschland, einig Anglerland (egal wie die Zahlen am Ende ausfallen, von Einigkeit sind die weiter weg, als sie vor der (Kon)Fusion je waren...)..

Dass zudem auch in den Landesverbänden von den Vereinen gekündigt wird, weil die nicht mehr mit der Leistung der LV zufrieden sind, dürfte verschärfend hinzukommen, aber den Kohl auch nicht mehr fetter machen.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120

Zudem kann das dem DAFV ja erst mal wurscht sein, müssen halt die übrig gebliebenen Landes- und Spezialverbände mit den bei ihnen verbliebenen Vereinen dann alles finanzieren. 
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Obwohl Weser-Ems einen klaren HV-Beschluss zur Kündigung bereits hat, wollen die das nochmal abstimmen lassen (kennt man ja von der (Kon)Fusion: Abstimmen lassen, bis das Ergebnis den Oberen passt)..

Ebenso sieht das beim Rheinischen aus, wo das aber von vorne herein klar war, dass das noch abgestimmt werden muss (und, nicht zu vergessen, wären die bei der zweiten VDSF-(Kon)Fusionssitzung nicht umgekippt, wäre uns der Dreck auch erspart geblieben). 
Die haben vorsorglich gekündigt, weil sie nicht bereit sind für die "Leistung" des DAFV auch noch eine Beitragserhöhung ab 2016 zu leisten - und zumindest beim Rheinischen scheint das auch die Mehrzahl der Vereine und Bezirke so zu teilen (was ja nix heissen muss, siehe LSFV-NDS: trotz Mehrheit für Austritt momentan hat sich das Präsidium nach der ersten Klatsche nicht mehr getraut, vorsorglich zu kündigen - da ja auch die erhöhten Beiträge in NDS alleine von den Vereinen getragen werden müssen. Siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296262).

Sollte das mit Hessen und Saarland so stimmen, müssen die das auch noch bestätigen lassen auf ihren HV, sollten sie auch vorsorglich gekündigt haben.

Anders sieht bei den Verbänden wie Sachsen, Niedersachsen und einigen weiteren aus, die erst jetzt im laufenden Jahr auf ihren HV drüber abstimmen lassen und sich so das Mandat zur Kündigung holen, die müssen dann zwar 2016 ein Jahr die Beitragserhöhung mittragen (so sie durchkommt), können dann aber 2017 ohne jedes Problem raus (wie es Weser-Ems auch schon 2016 könnte, die lassen wohl nur noch mal abstimmen, weil deren Präsi jetzt schon blöd dasteht als Finanzvize des DAFV, ausser dem Präsi ist aber wohl das gesamte Präsidium und laut HV auch die Mehrheit der Delegierten dagegen, eine Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV und dessen "Leistung" zu bezahlen).

Dazu hört man gerüchtweise, dass einige Spezialverbände auf die Gemeinnützigkeit verzichten wollen, um keine Schwierigkeiten mit ihren FA zu bekommen. Was dann auch Austritt aus dem DAFV heisst (fristlos dann, nehm ich an), da die Voraussetzung für eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit ist. Ob das den Helden in diesen Spezialverbänden klar ist, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, so wenig wie das, ob diese Gerüchte stimmen..

In dem Brief an die Landesverbände wegen der veränderten Situation 2016 bei Eintritt der Kündigungen, gibt sich die Präsidentin ja zuversichtlich, dass auch Weser-Ems wie der Rheinische (und evtl. weitere, sollten diese 2014 noch gekündigt haben, um 2016 raus zu sein) bei ihren HV wie damals der LSFV-NDS, wo ja das Präsidium eine Klatsche gekriegt hatte, dem Verbleib im DAFV zustimmen.

Für den DAFV also Business as usual - sie machen alles toll und richtig mit ihrer Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und den 3 Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten und 12 (sofern nicht inzwischen noch einer hingeschmissen hat) Präsidiumsmitgliedern.

Dass so wenig Bereitschaft bei den Mitgliedern, den LV, da ist, das genauso zu sehen und stattdessen an Kündigungen gebastelt wird - was scherts die da oben?

Mitnehmen?
Informieren?
Diskutieren?
Reformieren?

Läuft doch alles, keine Probleme, passt scho.....

Deutschland, einich Anglerland - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend....


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache noch wundert, ist dass es immer nur um Landesverbände geht, die beim DAFV kündigen.
Was ist eigentlich bei Vereinen oder (so als hierarchische Ebene vorhanden) ganzen Kreisverbänden, die bei ihrem Landesverband kündigen?
Sinkt dann automatisch die Beitragszahlung des LV an den BV? Und wenn ja, ab wann?

Es kommen ja inzwischen aus allen möglichen Ecken und Richtungen klare Unmutsäußerungen und Unzufriedenheitsbekundungen, und nicht überall ist die Mitgliedschaft eines Vereins beim LV zwingende Voraussetzung für den Zugang zu einer gewissen Gewässervielfalt (wie z.B. hier in NRW mit den Kanälen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Was ist eigentlich bei Vereinen oder (so als hierarchische Ebene vorhanden) ganzen Kreisverbänden, die bei ihrem Landesverband kündigen?
> Sinkt dann automatisch die Beitragszahlung des LV an den BV? Und wenn ja, ab wann?


Die Landesverbände "melden" dem BV ihre Mitgliederzahl.

Wobei es sich da natürlich nicht um "reale" Personen handelt, sondern um die jeweils von den Vereinen an die LV gemeldeten Mitgliedszahlen.

Da viele organisierte Angelfischer in mehreren Vereinen organisiert sind, ist das also nur die Zahl der Zahler, nicht der realen Personen.

Da sinds entsprechend viel weniger..

Stimmrechte auf der HV orientieren sich an einem Stichtag, das ist (bisher) immer der 15. 10. des Vorjahres.

Treten also Vereine aus LV aus, werden die LV wohl kaum freiwillig mehr bezahlen, es sei denn, man kommt so knapp an die jeweils nötigen 4.000 Zahler pro Stimme dran, dass sich das evtl. "lohnt"..

Beispiel:
LSFV - SH hatte zum 31.12. 2013 gemeldet:
38.719 
Bezahlt bis zum Stichtag 15. 10. 2013 wurde aber nur für:
37.500

Wäre gleiche Stimmenzahl, aber schön Kohle gespart..

Noch extremer beim LFV  Baden 
Gemeldet: 18.504
Bezahlt: 14.000

Die hätten ne Stimme verschenkt..

Umgekehrt beim Verband Hessischer Fischer :
Die hatten gemeldet:
33.341  
Aber bezahlt:
34.000  

Auch gleich viel Stimmen, aber Geld der Mitglieder verschwendet..

Alles nur Beispiele aus dem Delegiertenmaterial zur HV 2014


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände "melden" dem BV ihre Mitgliederzahl.
> 
> Wobei es sich da natürlich nicht um "reale" Personen handelt, sondern um die jeweils von den Vereinen an die LV gemeldeten Mitgliedszahlen.
> 
> ...




Daran kann man auch klar erkennen wie man mit der Angabe von Mitgliedern Stimmen und Ausgaben (DAFV Beitrag) manipulieren kann.

Ein paar tausend Mitglieder weniger angegeben kann eine Menge Geld dem Lv ersparen ohne gross das Stimmenverhältnis zu verändern.
genauso gut können ein paar tausend Mitglieder mehr eine zusätzliche Stimme bringen.
Würde einigen grossen LV evtl. eine Mehrheit bringen.

Ein bissl taktieren und interne Absprachen...

Solange die Mitgliederanzahl nicht elektronisch erfasst wird und die doppel Mitgliedschaften in den jeweiligen LV entfallen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Daran kann man auch klar erkennen wie man mit der Angabe von Mitgliedern Stimmen und Ausgaben (DAFV Beitrag) manipulieren kann.


Ja und?

Hast Du von Verbandlern ernsthaft was Anderes erwartet?

Ist doch schon so bei Vereinen gegenüber ihrem LV.....


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Entsprechen denn die Kündigungsfristen für Vereine in den Landesverbänden überall denen der Landesverbände beim Bundesverband?

Ansonsten, also wenn die für die Vereine kürzer sind, wälzt sich das Kostenproblem ja erstmal auf die Landesverbände ab.

Und je nachdem wie die Anfrage hinsichtlich der Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit ausgeht, können sowohl Vereine gegenüber den LV als auch LV gegenüber dem BV ja ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht geltend machen. 
Also bleibt abzuwarten, ob 2015 nicht das Chaosjahr schlechthin wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das kommt auf den einzelnen LV an, wie da die Kündigungsfristen sind.

Und natürlich wird 2015 ein Chaosjahr....

Seit die 2010 anfingen mit der (Kon)Fusion ernst zu machen, war jedes Jahr ein Chaosjahr - und erreicht für Angler und das Angeln wurde in der Zeit gor nix...

Warum sollte sich das ändern?


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Naja, bis jetzt standen die die ganze Zeit am Abgrund, dieses Jahr könnten sie einen Schritt weiter kommen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wird jeder richtige Angler sicher so hoffen...........

Dass man wenigstens die Chance auf einen vernünftigen BV bekommt, der sich dann auch für Angeln und die Angler einsetzt.....

Ich sehe das aber noch nicht bei diesen den BV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden........

Die werden am Ende - wie so oft - lieber wieder einknicken und ihre organisierten Angelfischer zahlen lassen:
Die höheren Beiträge genauso wie  die angelpolitische Minusleistung...

Würde da fast ne Wette anbieten .......


----------



## Elbangler_70 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/afz-fischwaid


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Diesmal haben sie es immerhin geschafft, das Protokoll rechtzeitig zu versenden (nachdem ja schon Einladung etc. wieder nicht so nach Satzung und GO hingehauen hat).

Nach erstem Überfliegen wieder alles "schön" geschrieben, vor allem wenn man die Berichte zur HV der verschiedenen LV (Rheinischer, Saarland, Hessen, Sachsen etc.) damit vergleicht.

Vorab, bevor ich das alles durchackere, weil dazu ja diverse Diskussionen laufen, das Folgende:
Eindeutig steht im Protokoll drin, dass die Zahlung der zurückbehaltenen Mitgliedsbeiträge der Niedersachsen *nur unter folgendem Vorbehalt erfolgt ist:*
Dass das Finanzamt Hannover auf Anfrage des LSFV-NDS bestätigt, dass ein Wegfall der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV keinerlei rückwirkende Auswirkungen auf die Gemeinnützigkeit des LSFV-NDS habe. 

Unterschrieben hätten das Abkommen/Vertrag/Vereinbarung mit dem Vorbehalt Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan für den DAFV und Werner Klasing für den LSFV-NDS.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DAFV hat sich nun endlich der drängendsten Probleme rund um Angler, Angeln und organisierte Angelfischer(ei) angenommen. 
Die Präsidentin liest Bücher um Fischbiologie.

Dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auch mal Bücher um Fischbiologie liest (siehe: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...meergrundeln-verdraengen-heimische-fischarten ), ist sicher für Angler, organisierte Angelfischer und die Öffentlichkeit  wichtig zu wissen. 

Zeigt es doch, dass der DAFV so toll arbeitet, dass alles in Bezug auf Tierschutz beim Angeln, immer mehr Restriktionen beim Angeln, Finanzen, neues Personal etc. (immer noch kein Nachfolger für den zurückgetretenen Vize Meinelt, durch Kündigung Weser-Ems werden ja wohl auch Pieper und Salva irgendwann ersetzt werden müssen) schon erledigt ist. 
So, dass man Zeit dafür hat, weils ja nix Dringendes mehr zu erledigen gibt - kein Wunder bei 3 Geschäftsführern, 6 Angestellten und 12 Präsidiumsmitgliedern...

Auf diese Nachricht hat also die Angelfischerwelt gewartet - Danke, Frau Dr...



Inzwischen sind auch die Ausgaben der Fischwaid online abrufbar - wer in den 4 Ausgaben von 2014 etwas findet, was der DAFV direkt an Positivem für das Angeln, Angler oder wenigstens die organisierten Angelfischer getan hat, der kriegt ein Lob von mir - ich hab vergeblich gesucht...
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ne-verbandszeitschrift-afz-fischwaid-des-dafv

Wenn man sich das so durchliest, wird aber klar, warum nicht mal die Landesverbände genügend dieser Heftchen abonnieren wollen, um die Finanzierung sicher zu stellen.

Dumm halt, wenn man in die Satzung reinschreibt, dass die Fischwaid die Verbands*zeitschrift* und nicht das Verbands(online)*medium* ist, so dass man auch gezwungen ist, das zu drucken und zu finanzieren..

Ist aber auch eine undankbares LV-Truppe, die eine so hervorragende Zeitschrift des DAFV nicht in Massen abonniert und so den Druck sicherstellt..

Solch kompetente und zielführende "Arbeit" beim Bundesverband wird natürlich nun auch Massen an bisher dem Verband eher skeptisch gegenüber stehenden Menschen zum organisierten Angelfischen treiben...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297267


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist doch ein lustiges Heftchen, aber noch viel besser finde ich den Spruch oben links:

Interessenvertreter der Anglerinnen und Angler / Kompetent, aktiv und erfolgreich beim Schutz der Natur. Was stimmt nur mit denen nicht?! 

Wie schade das ich die zwangsweise finanzieren muss


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Was stimmt nur mit denen nicht?!


Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, das fragen wir uns auch schon seit Jahren....

Wir wissen auch nicht, ob man so wird, wenn man in einem Angelfischerverband eine Funktion/Job übernimmt..??

Oder ob man schon so sein muss, um überhaupt dafür in Frage zu kommen....???


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich komm da echt immer noch nicht drüber weg..

Da hat also die Präsidentin  in zwei Kurzdarstellungen Erkenntnisse aus Forschung und Wissenschaft "zusammengetragen" zu Themen rund um die Fischbiologie..

Weiss die eigentlich nicht, dass praktisch jeder LV Biologen hat?

Meint sie, sie muss das nach Meinelts Rücktritt jetzt selber machen, weil Referent Salva das nicht kann - oder ist der auch schon weg?

Was soll diese Kurzzusammenfassung Anglern bringen, dem Angeln oder organisierten Angelfischern?

Zumal das Alles ja nix Neues ist und daher ihre Biologen das ja eh alles wissen..

Will sie damit Spendengelder akquirieren (wer würde für sowas zahlen), Lobbyarbeit machen (naja, wen soll das beeindrucken?) - oder einfach nur zeigen, dass mehr bis zur nächsten HV wieder nicht mehr an konkreter Arbeit für Angler, das Angeln und organisierte Angelfischer zu erwarten ist?

Oder will sie zukünftig vielleicht auch noch das Pleiteblättchen "Fischwaid" managen und übt schon mal??

Hat denn die gute Frau Dr. echt keine anderen Baustellen im DAFV, echt nix anderes zu tun?
HALLO WACH!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas, die ist dafür quasifiliert: 
die nichtangelnde Präsi ist ausgebildet in und kann


 Biologie (zusammentragen von wissenschaftlichen erkenntnissen)
Mathematik (zahlen lesen und verstehen)
Pädagogik (interpretationen von z.b. zahlen "rüberbringen")
du kannst dich entspannen, frau dr. weiß schon, was sie macht und was sie kann und dafür dank ich ihr.
sie wird die akzeptanz des DAFV auf ihr partei-niveau drücken:
irgendwo unter %%%.


frau dr. wird siegen!


----------



## Honeyball (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Um die Akzeptanz des DAFV auf ihr Parteiniveau zu bringen, müsste sie die jetzt schon verdoppeln, Jose!!!! #d#d#d


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

für freudige nachrichten lass ich mich gern belehren, honigbällchen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Den Zahn der Biologie haben ihr schon Nichtpromovierte Imker gezogen


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wer Bienen impfen kann, 
wird auch die Grundel ausrotten!

Vollständig, in allen DAFV-fahnentreuen Bundesländern.
Nur die Abtrünnigen müssen sich dann mit denen rumschlagen, das ham'se dann von ihrer Meckerei! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat sich nun endlich der drängendsten Probleme rund um Angler, Angeln und organisierte Angelfischer(ei) angenommen.
> Die Präsidentin liest Bücher um Fischbiologie.
> 
> Dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auch mal Bücher um Fischbiologie liest (siehe: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...meergrundeln-verdraengen-heimische-fischarten ), ist sicher für Angler, organisierte Angelfischer und die Öffentlichkeit  wichtig zu wissen.
> ...


Das "Gute" daran:
Solange die Landesverbände weiter Frau Dr. und den DAFV so unterstützen, finanzieren und abnicken, verhindern sie natürlich auch erfolgreich, dass sich da was ändern kann.

Am Ende würde man noch einen Bundesverband bekommen mit einem angelnden Präsidenten, der auch noch zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen würde und so unwichtige Probleme wie das Verhältnis zu Tier- und Naturschutz, Kooperationen mit anderen Naturnutzern, vernünftige Lobbyarbeit, gesunde Finanzierung, zielführende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc. angehen würde - was ja augenscheinlich NICHT im Interesse der Landes- und Spezialverbände des DAFV liegt....
*Geht ja gar nicht!!!*

Da ists doch weit besser, wenn Frau Dr. ihre Zeit beim "zusammenfassen wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse" verbringt, weil das die Biologen in den LV scheinbar ja nicht können und weil das auch die drängendsten Probleme sind..
Und das wohl auch das wichtigste Merkmal DAFVlischer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist - siehe "Fischwaid" - und nichts Angler und organisierte Angelfischer und Politik und Gesellschaft mehr interessiert zu erfahren.........................................

Es sollten endlich auch noch mehr Landesverbände die Präsidentin als Ehrenmitglied aufnehmen, um ihr den Rücken zu stärken - nicht nur der LSFV-SH, welcher ja auch diese Präsidentin vorschlug.

Sowas muss man doch unterstützen..!!

Oder so....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

Es geht voran:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Saarland und Hessen haben nun definitiv noch 2014 vorsorglich gekündigt (Anruf Geschäftsstelle) - auch wenn sie es noch nicht öffentlich gemacht haben - und müssen das wie Weser-Ems und der Rheinische noch von ihren Mitgliederversammlungen jetzt bestätigen lassen.
> 
> Raus also bis jetzt:
> LFV Bayern
> ...



PS:
Interessant übrigens, dass zwar ein Newsletter kommt und das veröffentlicht wird, wenn die gute Frau Dr. Bücher liest und zusammen fasst..

Über so Existentielles wie so viele Kündigungen werden aber die Landesverbände nicht informiert..

Und das trotz der finanziellen Konsequenzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

PS:
Wie fast immer hatte ich schon letztes Jahr dazu Informanten, die recht behalten hatten::


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei zwei weiteren LV kommt evtl. noch vor Silvester auch die vorsorgliche Kündigung auf 2016 (zusammen ca. nochmal 55.000)
> (alle Mitgliedszahlen ausm Kopp, ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

An eine derartige Austrittswelle kann ich mich in den letzten zwanzig Jahren nicht erinnern. Was muss eigentlich noch alles passieren, bis das DAFV-Präsidium das Ruder herumreißt und endlich die notwendigen Reformen einleitet? Oder - wenn es das nicht kann oder will - den Weg frei macht für ein Präsidium mit mehr Gestaltungswillen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

Brotfisch schrieb:


> An eine derartige Austrittswelle kann ich mich in den letzten zwanzig Jahren nicht erinnern.


Erstmal Kündigungswelle - ausgetreten sind sie ja noch nicht - man weiss ja nie bei den Abnickern...




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was muss eigentlich noch alles passieren, bis das DAFV-Präsidium das Ruder herumreißt und endlich die notwendigen Reformen einleitet? Oder - wenn es das nicht kann oder will - den Weg frei macht für ein Präsidium mit mehr Gestaltungswillen.


Oder für einen vernünftigen Bundesverband nach dem zerschredderten DAFV, auferstanden durch Ruinen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

*Interessant*
Noch ein paar interessante Gedanken zum Thema, von Dr. Thomas Guenther, Ex-Präsi VDSF-LV-Berlin/Brandenburg und Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsi...

https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2015/01/19/dafv-nachdenken-uber-alternativen/

*Und wieder die Kohle...*
Witzig bei den vielen Kündigungen ist der kleine Vermerk auf der Beitragsrechnung (Anfang Januar) des DAFV an seine LV.

Dass man darum bitte, den Rechnungsbetrag abändern zu dürfen, sollte sich der LV dazu entschliessen, den freiwilligen Vorschuss auf die Beiträge 2016 von 20 Cent 2015 zu bezahlen.

Wer kündigt und trotzdem freiwillig einen Vorschuss auf die Zeit NACH seiner Kündigung bezahlt, sollte sich schon mal Gedanken um anwaltliche Beratung machen.

Und dass viele weitere auch nicht bezahlen wollen und werden, steht ja auch schon fest...

Wer als LV unter diesen Bedingungen mit den ganzen Kündigungen wirklich noch so doof wäre, freiwillig Geld zu verbrennen, dem ist dann wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...

Die Luft wird immer dünner...


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Man mag in Diskussionen darüber verfallen, ob es erst neues Personal braucht und dann einen neuen Verband, erst eine Auflösung oder eine schnelle Umgestaltung, erst inhaltlicher Reformen oder doch erst struktureller, ob man erst die Finanzen saniert und anschließend alles andere oder doch alles gleichzeitig.
Eines scheint mittlerweile klar: Nur noch *umfassende* "intensivmedizinische" Maßnahmen können den DAFV jetzt noch retten - nicht vor einem Zerfall, sondern vor seiner vorerst ersatzlosen Beendigung.
Nur wenn alle Baustellen, die finanziellen, die "ideologischen", die strukturellen und die personellen, mit Hochdruck angegangen werden und auf absehbare Zeit Lösungen für alle Schwachstellen in Sicht kommen, nur dann wird dieser Verband eine Chance auf Fortbestand haben. 
Die Initiative, die auf ein interimistisches "Kontrollgremium" gerichtet war und die auf der letzten JHV nicht zum Tragen kam, hatte genau diesen grundsätzlich *umfassenden* (!) Ansatz im Hintergrund. Das zeigt, dass zumindest einige Landesverbande die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und dem tagtäglichen Zerfall des DAFV nicht tatenlos zusehen wollen.
Längst ist die Rettung des DAFV nicht mehr die einzige realpolitische Option für Funktionäre. Dazu schleppt der Bundesverband viel zu viel Ballast und Altlasten mit sich herum, auch wenn ein neuer Verband nicht automatisch ausreichend Geld hätte. Alternativen werden durchdacht und mehr als nur halboffen diskutiert. 
Eine Reform ist möglich, wenn sie nur alle Baustellen mit dem Willen angeht, den Erfordernissen Rechnung zu tragen. Vieles ist möglich, der Leidensdruck ist hoch genug. Gelingt ein umfassender Reformansatz trotzdem nicht, sind Alternativen zum DAFV unausweichlich. 
Die Generation der amtierenden Funktionäre muss zeigen, was ihr das eigene und das Lebenswerk der Vorgänger wirklich wert ist. Zeigt sie das nicht, wird der Generationenwechsel mit aller Härte kommen. Das schreibe ich mit großem Respekt vor dem, was viele Funktionäre mit hohem Engagement über Jahre und Jahrzehnte eingebracht und geleistet haben. Aber die Zeit für einen grundlegenden Übergang ist gekommen. Jetzt braucht es die Unterstützung all jener, die die Zukunft gestalten wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es geht nur noch über die Verschrottung des DAFV, Deutschland einig Anglerland..

Die habens verbockt - und nun besser ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein weiterer Schrecken ohne Ende...

Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft die "Rettung" aus den Reihen derer, die trotz vielfältigsten Warnungen (beileibe ja nicht nur von uns) das trotzdem (aus Blödheit? Sturheit? Spekulation!) genauso durchgedrückt haben (ihr erinnert euch? abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..)..

Fragt man den Frosch, ob man den Sumpf austrocknen soll, wird er immer nein sagen..,..

Zukunft ist mit dem DAFV *NICHT* zu gestalten, das haben sie nun ja eindrücklich bewiesen....


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aber der Froschlaich kommt auf!

 Schönes Bild, aber im Ernst: Ich erwarte nichts, ich prognostiziere nichts. Ich beschreibe nur, dass das Weiter-so des DAFV-Präsidiums zwangsläufig in die Beendigung des DAFV führt. Und das sieht eine wachsende Zahl von Landesverbänden auch so, selbst wenn sie noch nicht gekündigt haben.

 Mir persönlich ist am Ende egal, wie der Verband heißt, der die Interessen der Angler vertritt. Die vier Schwachstellen sind markiert. Nicht alle vier zu beheben, mit welcher Methode auch immer, heißt: scheitern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist am Ende egal, wie der Verband heißt, der die Interessen der Angler vertritt.


Mir auch - aber sowas gabs in den letzten 30 Jahren ja auch nicht - obs jetzt sowas geben wird aus der Truppe derer, dies vergeigt haben und immer noch die organisierten Angelfischer nur als Zahler, als Mitglieder aber die Vereine sehen?
"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" - wie Frau Dr. so schön sagte..

Ich sehe da noch nirgends ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels - nur die Hoffnung auf ein schnellstmögliches Ende des DAFV, damit wenigstens die Hoffnung drauf besteht...


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

...und bei all dem Hin und Her mit (Kon-)Fusion, Nicht-Leistung, Zahlungsverweigerung, Zahlung unter Vorbehalt, Austrittsgedanken, vorsorglichen Kündigungen etc. und hassenichgesehn bleibt seit den allerersten Diskussionen hier im AB immer noch eine Frage völlig unbeantwortet:

*Wofür brauchen wir Angler und am Angeln Interessierte hier in Deutschland einen derartigen Bundesverband???*


...und wer jetzt nochmal mit dem abgedroschenen Quatsch von wegen "mit einer Stimme sprechen" angedackelt kommt, der hat in den letzten Jahren entweder auf dem Mond gelebt oder sonstwie den Schuss verpasst.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> *Wofür brauchen wir Angler und am Angeln Interessierte hier in Deutschland einen derartigen Bundesverband???*



 Einen derartigen?
 Der hat wohl eher einen geringen "Nennwert".

 Lässt Du das Wort "derartigen" aber weg, dann dürfte Konsens bestehen, dass da Bedarf besteht.

 Etwas anderes ist, wie man zu einem "brauchbaren" Verband kommt. Die Auflösung allein lässt meines Erachtens noch nicht von alleine etwas gutes entstehen. Alle Problemfelder müssen gelöst werden.


----------



## Carassius venator (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Brauchen wir einen einheitlichen Angelverband?

Ich denke, das trotz einiger (schwacher) Widerstände von Seiten mancher fehlgeleiteten oder falsch informierter sogenannter Naturschutzverbänden, dazu zähle ich auch PETA, die Notwendigkeit, einen Bundes-Angelverband zu haben in der Form, wie er jetzt existiert, gar nicht notwendig ist.

Eigentlich hätten wir so weiter machen können, wie´s mal war, schreibe ich mal sehr provokativ. Das liest natürlich nicht jeder gerne, das weiss ich! Aber ich als Angler fühlte mich ganz gut aufgehoben!

Und wenn ich dann in der Verbandszeitung Weser-Ems 1/2-2015 lese:

*Vorsitzenden Tagung des Sportfischerverbandes Weser-Ems e.v.*

Aufgrund einiger Anträge auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV in Berlin ist es notwendig, die Vorsitzenden (der Vereine) rechtzeitig vor unserer Jahreshauptversammlung  zu unterrichtenum die Beschlüsse, die in Berlin gefasst wurden , zu erläutern und zu diskutieren.

Unter anderem wird eine Betragserhöhung von 2 auf 3 EURO für den DAFV ab dem 1.1.2016 angestrebt.Hier ist Klärungsbedarf, wofür das Geld verwendet werden soll.

Natürlich ist Eure Zustimmung auf unserer Jahreshauptversammlung dafür notwenig. Um die Kündigungsfrist zu wahren, wird unser Verband vorbehaltlich zum 31.12.2015 beim DAFV kündigen.

*Eine Einladung zur Vorsitzenden Tagung wird rechtzeitig an Euch versendet (warum nicht als Einladungsschreiben im Mitteilungsblatt des LV Weser-Ems, bekommt doch jeder?)*

Da fragt man sich doch, ob die vorbehaltlich Kündigung "durchgehalten" und zum 31.12.2015 vollzogen wird.

Ich glaub´s nicht, da spielen doch einige Personalien auch aus WE eine große Rolle .... wie in der Politik.


Wir sollten nur noch im Grünen sitzen und auf die Pose schauen, bei allen anderen Sache kann man nur noch|abgelehn

Carassius venator


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Rheinischer und Saarland wird wohl die Kündigung durchgehen, wie man so hört aus Kreisen der Präsidien und von Delegierten für deren HV...

Das alleine reicht schon, dass die Erhöhung um 1 Euro niemals reichen wird, sondern mindestens um 3 - 4 Euro auf 5 - 6 Euro erhöht werden muss, nur um die für die Gemeinnützigkeit geforderte Eigenverwaltungsquote im DAFV einhalten zu können.

Wenn dann auch noch Hessen rausgeht und evtl. Weser-Ems - dann wirds für den Rest richtig teuer - da werden dann wohl ab 2016 kaum 10 Euro reichen ;-)))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Das wird euch Pieper vielleicht nicht sagen (der ja nicht nur Weser-Ems-Präsi ist, sondern auch Finanvize im BV - der müsste ja sein Scheitern zu geben - und wenn er  es überhaupt weiss. Nix gegen Landwirte im Ruhestand  - aber als Finanzvize?? Vielleicht doch besser Fachleute?).

Er scheint damit aber im Präsidium von Weser-Ems recht einsam da zu stehen.

Man kann aber damit rechnen, dass auf der Weser-Ems-HV auch eine Frau Dr. auftauchen wird, um für die Beitragserhöhung zu trommeln - auch die wird nicht erzählen, dass bei den Kündigungen der 1 Euro bei Weitem nicht reichen wird, darauf wette ich.

Wer so doof ist, in diesem DAFV zu bleiben, der soll auch gerne richtig zahlen, finde ich nur gerecht..

Und zu den Personalien:
Da gibts in Weser-Ems grosses Murren, dass man seine Kraft (sowohl Pieper wie Salva) doch bitte mehr für den Landesverband einsetzen sollte statt für den Bundesverband - man würde sie ja kaum noch im Land sehen.

Sie seien schliesslich zuerst für den Landesverband da..

Mal sehen, wer sich da in Weser-Ems dann durchsetzen wird - der Präsi (der wohl als einziger im BV bleiben will) oder der Rest des Weser-Ems-Präsidiums..

Es wird spannend bleiben ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann aber damit rechnen, dass auf der Weser-Ems-HV auch eine Frau Dr. auftauchen wird, um für die Beitragserhöhung zu trommeln - auch die wird nicht erzählen, dass bei den Kündigungen der 1 Euro bei Weitem nicht reichen wird, darauf wette ich.


Die wird wohl eine kleine Deutschlandtour geplant haben zu all den Hauptversammlungen der Landesverbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Naja, da wo noch ein wenig Anstand und Rückgrat ist, wird sie nicht eingeladen......

Bei Westfalen/Lippe wird sie aber wohl auch vorbeischauen - nur mal so für Dich 
;-))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da wo noch ein wenig Anstand und Rückgrat ist, wird sie nicht eingeladen......
> Eigentlich müsste sie überall auftauchen, samt Präsidium & Vorgänger (zumindest VDSF) & um Verzeihung bitten...
> Bei Westfalen/Lippe wird sie aber wohl auch vorbeischauen - nur mal so für Dich
> ;-))


Ich weiß. 
Werde auch da sein & freu mich schon drauf. :k

Wie "gut informierte Kreise hinter vorgehaltener Hand" (so nennt man das doch immer, oder?) berichten, rumort es aber sogar bei den ansonsten Fahnentreu-bis-zum-Endsieg-Westfalen.

Dauert in meiner Heimat immer etwas länger bis gemerkt wird, dass jemand einem den Geldsack am Gürtel anschneiden will, aber wenn es soweit ist, hat auch der sturste Schweinebauer auf dem Maisacker keinen Spass mehr an Schulterklopfen mit Schönwetterreden wie, _"lass uns ma n'Korn trinken, wie immer weiter machen, war doch immer gut so"_.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Fahnentreu-bis-zum-Endsieg-



:q:q:q:q:q:q

In Sachsen wurde das bis Ende letzten Jahres auch noch beschworen. Scheint sich aber geändert zu haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das find ich immer noch am  härtesten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant übrigens, dass zwar ein Newsletter kommt und das veröffentlicht wird, wenn die gute Frau Dr. Bücher liest und zusammen fasst..
> 
> *Über so Existentielles wie so viele Kündigungen werden aber die Landesverbände nicht informiert..*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Du alter Wahrsager!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

naja, ich hätte lieber unrecht gehabt und dafür nen tollen Bundesverband..
Aber ich befürchte, das bleibt auch 2015 so elend, wies 2014 aufgehört hat mit dem DAFV, seinem kompetenten Präsidium, den 3 Geschäftsführern und 5 Angestellten und den 12 Präsidiumsmitgliedern:
Viel Kohle verbrennen für Nullleistung für Angler und das Angeln - noch nicht mal die LV wissen, was der BV eigentlich konkret für sie bringt (sonst würden sie ja nicht kündigen...)..


----------



## Brotfisch (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nun gut, so viel Konsens wie ich behauptet habe besteht in der Frage der Erforderlichkeit eines Bundesverbandes offenbar nicht. Aber ich fürchte, dass diese grundsätzliche Frage nicht in diesen thread gehört.
 Die Austritte/ Kündigungen erfolgen jedoch nicht, weil die sie erklärenden Landesverbände an der Erforderlichkeit eines Bundesverbandes zweifeln, sondern weil die nach der Fusion offen gebliebenen Fragen (Finanzen, Organisationsreform, inhaltliche Ausrichtung und in der Folge auch Personal) von der derzeitigen DAFV-Führung nicht angegangen sondern schlichtweg liegen gelassen werden.
 Ein Beispiel: Beim Thema Finanzen ist - auch mit Blick auf die aktuellen Haushalte - ganz offenkundig ein mittel- bis langfristiges Sanierungskonzept erforderlich. Das zeigen die Veränderungen bei den Ausgaben (was wird reduziert, was steigt trotz Mittelknappheit an), aber natürlich auch die Mindereinnahmen infolge der Kündigungen. Dabei darf man nicht davon ausgehen, dass es kurzfristig zu Wiedereintritten kommt - wenn doch, um so besser für das Konzept.
 Was sehen wir jedoch? Ein solches Konzept wird nicht einmal angekündigt. Stattdessen: Beitragserhöhungen, Mahnungen/ Drohungen an säumige Zahler, Radikaleinsparungen bei den wichtigsten Aktivitäten (z.B. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) bei gleichzeitigen ungebremsten Mehrkosten in Verwaltung und Mitgliedschaften - und Hoffnung auf Wiedereintritte. Das ist nicht nur entsetzlich unausgewogen. Das ist vor allen Dingen viel zu wenig. Nicht allein, weil höheren Beiträgen auch etwas gegenüberstehen muss. Sie sind ja nicht mit Inflation zu begründen, sondern mit den Folgen struktureller Miss(t)wirtschaft von VDSF und DAF. Dann muss schon ein sinnvoller Einspar- und Konsolidierungskurs her, der eben nicht die Frage aufwirft, was denn dann noch überhaupt für die Anglerinteressen getan wird.
 Auch in den anderen Problemfeldern herrscht völlig Fehlanzeige. Natürlich kann man den Austrittswilligen "Fahnenflucht" vorwerfen. Haben sie wirklich alles versucht, um das Schiff auf Kurs zu bringen? Aber ich habe schon auch Verständnis für die Landesverbände. Wie ist man denn seitens des DAFV-Präsidiums mit den Kritikern aus den Landesverbänden umgegangen. Man denke nur an Niedersachsen! 
 Nein, die Hauptursache der aktuellen Krise besteht in dem Vakuum, dass das DAFV-Präsidium erzeugt, so dass der Handlungsdruck in den Landesverbänden immer größer wird. Angesichts dieser Leere muss man schon sehr argumentationsfreudig gegenüber einer in Finanzfragen stets abwahlgeneigten Basis sein, um die Politik Happach-Kasans zu verteidigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Radikaleinsparungen bei den wichtigsten Aktivitäten (z.B. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) bei gleichzeitigen ungebremsten Mehrkosten in Verwaltung und Mitgliedschaften - und Hoffnung auf Wiedereintritte


Das ist das aktuell größte Problem.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Vor der HV dieses Jahr sollte man noch das FA Berlin darauf hinweisen, dass der DAFV deswegen alle Hürden bezüglich der Eigenverwaltungsquote reisst und ihn so zwingen, mehr für seine satzungsgemäßen Ausgaben auszugeben.

Was natürlich bedeutet, dass eine Beitragserhöhung mindestens um 200 - 400% für die Restverbände ansteht, da das alles bei den Kündigungen und den hohen Eigenverwaltungskosten/Fusionsvertrag/Satzung gar nicht mehr anders zu lösen ist - und wer diesen DAFV will, der soll auch richtig blechen für die Trümmertruppe (dann richten sie mit dem Geld schon anderswo nix Schlimmes für Angler und das Angeln an...).........

Aber mit ihrem Euro Erhöhung schaffen die es nicht ansatzweise, auf einen der Gemeinnützigkeit entsprechenden Maximalanteil an Eigenverwaltungsausgaben zu kommen.

Für mich ist der DAFV tot und handlungsunfähig - die Frage ist nur, wann die LV als Mitglieder merken, wie das schon alles stinkt...


----------



## bianorek90 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Teuer, leider war ich in diesen Systemen . Schade, dass die Menschen über Geld denken nur


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Die Austritte/ Kündigungen erfolgen jedoch nicht, weil die sie erklärenden Landesverbände an der Erforderlichkeit eines Bundesverbandes zweifeln, sondern weil die nach der Fusion offen gebliebenen Fragen (Finanzen, Organisationsreform, inhaltliche Ausrichtung und in der Folge auch Personal) von der derzeitigen DAFV-Führung nicht angegangen sondern schlichtweg liegen gelassen werden.
> 
> ....


 
Da sind doch die LV selber dran Schuld! Die haben doch vor der Fusion alles ausgeklammert und erhofften sich dann das irgendjemand es schon richten wird.

Es hat niemand gerichtet. Wie auch.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Tja, 50 Blinde suchen den einen Sehenden unter ihres gleichen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nun gut, so viel Konsens wie ich behauptet habe besteht in der Frage der Erforderlichkeit eines Bundesverbandes offenbar nicht.


Der Konsens wäre vermutlich schnell da, wenn man einen -irgendeinen- Sinn in dem Ganzen erkennen könnte.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es den Ex-DAV-Kollegen früher ergangen ist, aber ich habe als Ex-VDSF-Gestrafter nie positive Erfahrungen mit einem BV gemacht. Negative aber so einige.

Wenn es eine Organisation gäbe, die sich aktiv für Angler & das Angeln einsetzen würde, Angelgegner aktiv bekämpft, tatsächlich Lobbyarbeit in Bund und EU betreibt, die klare Ziele definiert, die die Basis an dieser Willensbildung direkt beteiligt, die Transparenz ganz oben auf der Prioritätenskala hat & lebt,... die sich von mir aus auch für Naturschutz einsetzt, aber dieses Ziel dem Primärziel Angler & Angeln klar nachordnet,... ich denke der Zuspruch wäre sicher, selbst bei Nichtorganisierten.

Eine Vision. Ich sollte zum Arzt gehen.

Heute gibt es nicht mal Interesse an der Existenz eines BVs.

Noch heute traf ich einen Kollegen zu einem kurzen Schnack. Er fragte mich, was ein Wegfall des BVs für ihn konkret bedeuten würde.
Ich konnte nicht viel antworten:
- du sparst ein paar €uronen
- die nächsten Einschränkungen des Angelns könnten etwas später auf dich zu kommen
- und du klebst nicht mehr 1x im Jahr eine sinnlose Marke in ein sinnloses Büchlein.
Das wars dann aber auch schon.
#c

Diesen Mist, den wir haben (& finanzieren) braucht man so nötig wie Kehlkopfkrebs.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Austritte/ Kündigungen erfolgen jedoch nicht, weil die sie  erklärenden Landesverbände an der Erforderlichkeit eines Bundesverbandes  zweifeln, sondern weil die nach der Fusion offen gebliebenen Fragen  (Finanzen, Organisationsreform, inhaltliche Ausrichtung und in der Folge  auch Personal) von der derzeitigen DAFV-Führung nicht angegangen  sondern schlichtweg liegen gelassen werden.


Die sind allesamt mitschuldig.
Auch die, die jetzt endlich warum auch immer abspringen.

Deshalb dürfen die als _alleinige_ Architekten an einem neuen BV auch keinesfalls tätig werden.
Es würde nur derselbe Mist mit einem neuen Anstrich entstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich unterschreibe alles vollstens und aus vollstem Herzen, was Du da geschrieben hast, kathi!


----------



## mathei (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gut geschrieben Kati. #6 So ist es. Und wenn ich jetzt mal für mich rechne, wenn die Kosten tatsächlich so steigen, dann ist bei uns die Karte vom Fischer bald günstiger als die LAV karte für den Pool. Upps wer böses denkt.|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich überleg mir grade so, was wohl die noch abnickenden Landesverbände über ihr DAFV-Präsidium denken, wenn sie über das Anglerboard statt von ihrem eigenen Präsidium über die Kündigung der genannten weiteren Verbände erfahren?

Lässt mich irgendwie grinsen, muss ich zugeben..........


Abgesehen davon, was das über die verbandsinterne Kommunikation aussagt - Deutschland, einig Anglerland?

Mit einer Stimme sprechen?

Wohl lieber alles verschweigen und unter den Teppich kehren ...


----------



## mathei (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

:q:q schlafende Hunde geweckt :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

naja, bisher haben sich die LV ja als Tiefschläfer erwiesen - ob die nochmal aufwachen oder geweckt werden können?

Obwohl es da ja richtig um Geld geht...

Mal angenommen, die nicken jetzt in ihren HV eine kleine Beitragserhöhung ab für den BV - und nachher müssen sie dem (z. B. wg. Gemeinnützigkeit, Eigenverwaltung, Kündigungen etc.) statt geplanter 3 Euro 5, 6 oder noch mehr löhnen....
;-))

Und ihre Vereine lehnen nachher (also HV 2016) diese Erhöhung  ab und sagen den LV "zahlt das selber aus Rücklagen für eure D....heit... oder kündigt" - das wird luschtich...

Und da wäre es ja schon sinnvoll, wenn die vor ihren HV in den Ländern jetzt wissen, wer alles gekündigt hat - und wenns der DAFV nicht selber macht, helf ich da  doch gerne den LV mit solchen Infos..

Gekündigt also bis jetzt und damit Beiträge, die wegfallen ab 2016/17 und die mindestens ausgeglichen werden müssen (also mininum 3 Euro pro Zahler (ausser Bayern, weil die schon raus waren) geteilt durch 416.000 (2017) Zahler der Restverbände, obwohl jetzt schon der 1 Euro nicht reicht, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten):

Bereits raus:
LFV Bayern  - ca. 130.000
VfG B-W - ca. 22.000

Gekündigt 2014 (= raus 2016):
AGSB Bayern - ca. 300 (aber für den mehrfachen Beitrag über den DSAV wieder drin..)
Hessen - ca. 34.000
Saarland - ca. 12.000
Rheinischer - ca. 43.000
Weser-Ems - ca. 50.000

Über Kündigung/Verbleib 2015 abstimmen (= raus 2017):
Sachsen - ca. 38.000
Niedersachsen - ca. 90.000

Im Rest-DAFV wären ab 2017 noch, wenn die Kündigungen gültig werden: 416.000
Seit Rechtskraft raus wären dann (ab 2017)  : ..........................................407.000

Teutschland, einich Angelfischerland - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend .
hrrrrmpppf ;-))))


PS:
Da auch wir nicht alles wissen, wissen wir nicht, ob nicht noch weitere LV gekündigt haben, dies aber nicht verbandsintern bekannt gegeben haben...


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Januar 2015)

Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Da sind doch die LV selber dran Schuld! Die haben doch vor der Fusion alles ausgeklammert und erhofften sich dann das irgendjemand es schon richten wird.
> 
> Es hat niemand gerichtet. Wie auch.



Schuld? Ich glaube, fast alle haben den Vorgang heftig unterschätzt. Allen voran Peter Mohnert, der glaubte, die Schaffung eines Rechtskörpers allein reiche aus. Das hat wesentlich zur der Ausklammerungspolitik beigetragen.

 Nimmt man jedoch alles Ausgeklammerte plus die öffentlich geäußerte Kritik zusammen, so hat man bereits eine Agenda der nach der Fusion notwendigen Aufgaben zusammen. Einer Kennlerntournee des Präsidiums durch die Landesverbände hätte es dann gar nicht mehr bedurft. Das Problem besteht darin, dass diese Agenda einfach nicht gesehen, nicht aufgegriffen wird. Schuld? Das Präsidium hat keine Einsicht in die Notwendigkeiten und die (verbliebenen) Landesverbände zwingen es nicht in diese Einsicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, bisher haben sich die LV ja als Tiefschläfer erwiesen - ob die nochmal aufwachen oder geweckt werden können?



 Tiefschlaf der Landesverbände?

 Natürlich hätte man sich mehr von den LVen gewünscht und sie tragen natürlich auch eine entsprechende Verantwortung. Aber die Zersplitterung der Verbandslandschaft auf Länderebene ist durch die Fusion so stark geworden, dass gemeinsames Handeln und Mehrheitsbildung der Länder fast unmöglich geworden ist. Zumal sinnvoll nur unter der Einbeziehung der kündigenden Landesverbände gehandelt werden kann; die aber sind jetzt deutlich schwerer zu erreichen und einzubeziehen. Das ist die Zwickmühle Nr. 2, neben dem Finanzdilemma. Wie soll sich jetzt eine Länder-Initiative bilden, die kaum Chancen auf Mehrheiten hat, wenn die Landesverbände wegen der unvermeidlichen Beitragserhöhungen an der "Binnenfront" Eigensicherung betreiben müssen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Tiefschlaf der Landesverbände?
> 
> Natürlich hätte man sich mehr von den LVen gewünscht und sie tragen natürlich auch eine entsprechende Verantwortung.


*Natürlich - die LV tragen die volle und alleinige Verantwortung!!*

*Bis auf NDS haben ALLE der (Kon)Fusion* unter diesen Bedingungen mit dem elenden (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, der untauglichen Satzung UND GENAU DIESEM PERSONAL (Nichtanglerin als Präsi, Postenverteilung nach Proporz statt Kompetenz..) *zugestimmt* - trotz vieler Warnungen (*beileibe nicht nur von uns*)!!!

*Die sind also nachgewiesen einfach unfähig für so eine (Kon)Fusion und müssten sich zuerst genauso reformieren wie der DAFV selber..*

Und nachher auf den HV`s des DAFV haben die LV  Präsidentin und Präsidium immer wieder entlastet, gestützt und Kritik zurückgewiesen - und alle Anträge, die nur ansatzweise Kritik enthielten, abgebügelt.

Und dann kommt halt das raus, wenn einige doch merken, dass selbst organisierte Angelfischer inzwischen besser informiert werden und die Verbanditen nicht wie früher alles ohne Information und Diskussion ausmauscheln können - und sie so vielleicht selber ihre Zahler in den LV verlieren könnten, weil die das nicht mehr mitmachen wollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, bisher haben sich die LV ja als Tiefschläfer erwiesen - ob die nochmal aufwachen oder geweckt werden können?
> 
> Obwohl es da ja richtig um Geld geht...
> 
> ...



*Und die LV, die trotz der ganzen Infos, die nun ja immer mehr kommen, immer noch in diesem DAFV bleiben wollen, sind noch unfähiger als die, die immerhin soweit sind, das sinkende Schiff zu verlassen...*(für die Haaresucher: Ich sprach AUSDRÜCKLICH NICHT von Ratten!!!)



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wie soll sich jetzt eine Länder-Initiative bilden, die kaum Chancen auf Mehrheiten hat, wenn die Landesverbände wegen der unvermeidlichen Beitragserhöhungen an der "Binnenfront" Eigensicherung betreiben müssen?


Es geht nicht mehr, weil die alle in den LV geschlafen und ihre Verantwortung (s.o., Ausnahme NDS) nicht wahrgenommen haben.

Es ist schlicht vorbei und nur noch Sterben des DAFV auf Raten in Handlungsunfähigkeit.

Und die LV müssen sich halt (endlich?) Gedanken machen, wie sie was Sinnvolles und Zielführendes neu hinkriegen können - und vielleicht dann endlich auch mal was für Angler und das Angeln?

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762




PS:
Wenn ichs richtig im Kopp habe, ist ja am 20.03. Verbandsausschuss- wetten,  dass es immer noch LV gibt, die alles abnicken und toll finden und DAFV, Präsidium und Hauptamt (die das alles mitmachen und geschehen lassen) toll finden und so das Sterben verlängern??


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Verantwortung der Landesverbände ja.
 Aber natürlich auch Verantwortung des Präsidiums.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn man solches Personal in einen so unfähig zusammen geschusterten Verband wählt, sind nicht die Gewählten schuld, sondern die Wähler..

Wer Blinde zum Schiedsrichter (aus)wählt, darf nachher auch nicht wegen Fehlentscheidungen beim Abseits meckern. 
Dann ist auch nicht der Schiedsrichter schuld.
Sondern die, die ihn (aus)gewählt haben.
Und das sind dann auch klar die Verantwortlichen..


PS:
Dass die LV gerne die Verantwortung los wären oder das kleinreden wollen, das glaube ich gerne - daher ist es aber umso wichtiger, immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, wer das alles verbockt hat!!

Durch ihre Funktionäre, Delegierten und Wahlen:
*ALLE Landesverbände *(außer NDS).

Bevor da keine Rücktritte der Verantwortlichen bzw. Entlassungen (wenn sichs um Hauptamtliche handelt) und/oder klare, eindeutige Entschuldigen für das Desaster und deren Verantwortung dafür kommen, sind die LV für eine wie auch immer geartete Zukunft der organisierten Angelfischer schlicht nicht satisfaktionsfähig.

Und diejenigen LV, die weiter diesen DAFV wollen, sind ja angesichts der vielen Kündigungen und Geschehnisse und Versäumnisse nicht mal in der Lage, ihre Verantwortung wahrzunehmen!!

Und eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV einzuberufen, um ein neues Präsidium zu wählen, eine neue Satzung zu beschließen, die Finanzen zu ordnen etc....

Dass man das von denen, die gekündigt haben, das nicht mehr verlangen kann ist klar - aber in Verantwortung stehen sie für das Desaster genauso (außer NDS, wie gesagt)..


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Verantwortung der Landesverbände unbestritten. Aber dass Austritte/ Kündigungen verantwortungsvoller sein sollen als Verbleib und Verbesserungsversuche, sehe ich nicht so. Aber das ist letztlich auch um des Kaisers Bart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sind sie auch nicht - deswegen schrieb ich ja:
ALLE LV, die das mitgemacht haben (außer NDS; die hatten ja dagegen gestimmt) sind da gleich in der Verantwortung.

Die, die aber unbedingt trotzdem weiter diesen DAFV haben wollen, aktuell eben noch etwas mehr, weil sie aktiv nix machen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und diejenigen LV, die weiter diesen DAFV wollen, sind ja angesichts der vielen Kündigungen und Geschehnisse und Versäumnisse nicht mal in der Lage, ihre Verantwortung wahrzunehmen!!
> 
> Und eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV einzuberufen, um ein neues Präsidium zu wählen, eine neue Satzung zu beschließen, die Finanzen zu ordnen etc....
> 
> Dass man das von denen, die gekündigt haben, das nicht mehr verlangen kann ist klar -* aber in Verantwortung stehen sie für das Desaster genauso* (außer NDS, wie gesagt)..


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Untätigkeit von Landesverbänden ist natürlich kritikwürdig in dieser Situation. Genau wie ebensolche des Präsidiums.

 Aber es scheint ja Planungen und Überlegungen für neue Initiativen zu geben, auch wenn diese angesichts zunehmender Kündigungen immer weniger Chance haben, mehrheitsbildend zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da der DAFV faktisch schon tot ist, brauchts keine Mehrheitsbildung mehr - es geht nur drum, ob und welche LV sich nach DAFV wie weiter im Bund organisieren wollen..

Teutschland einich Angelfischerland - haben die LV doch prima hingekriegt mit ihrer Unfähigkeit!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Einig war man sich nur in Geld verbrennen und Selbstwahrnehmung.

Um den Angler an sich ging es da bei vielen eher weniger..ausser als gern gemolkenes (Zahl)Mittel zum Selbsterhalt.

Insofern dürften Zweifel an Reformbekundungen angebracht sein,da ist noch zuviel "klassische" VDSF Denke im Spiel.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Reformbekundungen?

 Ich sprach davon, dass es möglicherweise verdeckte "Planspiele" in den Landesverbänden gibt. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass es Reformbekundungen gibt. Ich jedenfalls habe davon noch nichts wahrgenommen, jedenfalls wenn es um eine Reform des DAFV ginge. Ich habe nichts gesehen oder gehört, schon gar nichts konkretes, was die benannten Problemfelder anginge. Erst recht keine "Rettungs-Initiative". Ich sehe auch keine Persönlichkeiten, die bereit wären, das Ruder zu übernehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Insofern dürften Zweifel an Reformbekundungen angebracht sein,.



Und vor allem:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor da keine Rücktritte der Verantwortlichen bzw. Entlassungen (wenn sichs um Hauptamtliche handelt) und/oder klare, eindeutige Entschuldigen für das Desaster und deren Verantwortung dafür kommen, sind die LV für eine wie auch immer geartete Zukunft der organisierten Angelfischer schlicht nicht satisfaktionsfähig.


Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..

Die das alles entweder aus Nichtwissen oder wider besseren Wissens hauptverantwortlich mit verbockt haben - was schlimmer wäe, angesichts der vielen Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von uns), will ich gar nicht erst beurteilen müssen......

Die DÜRFEN KEINE Chance bekommen, auch den nächsten Versuch zu verbocken, wenn sie nicht mal ihre Fehler einsehen und sich entschuldigen dafür!

Sonst kann mans gleich ganz lassen, die habens ja bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja das schweigen kann ich mir nur so erklären.Vieleicht orga. man gerade eine
Demo....... 

*AFADA = Angel Fischer Aufstand Deutschland Aufpassssseeee*.....

und trifft sich dann immer Montags in Offenbach oder Berlin und Demonstriert für erhalt des Anglerischen Verbands Abendlandes.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Angelfischer sind das ja, laut Name und Aussagen, keine Angler...


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelfischer sind das ja, laut Name und Aussagen, keine Angler...


 
Warte...so  ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thx ;-)))
Damit sich nicht auch noch Angler schämen müssten...


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Angelfischer gegen die Anglerboardisierung des Abendlandes???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

AB= Anti Verbanditungsfront FÜR ein moderneres Angeldeutschland


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Huka schakka. Huka schakka.  Huka schakka.  Hört meine Gebete und mein Bitten, ihr Geister, Dämonen und Schicksalsgötter erlöst uns von dem Übel und führet uns nicht in Versuchung auf das wir Angler befreit ausschreiten können um Petrus und den Wassergeistern zu huldigen. Amen. Der Hecht komme und der Wels sei mit euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DAFV wirbt für seine Meeresfischertage vom 24. -27.09. 2015

Warum eigentlich "Fischer-" und nicht Anglertage?

Sind da die Berufs- und Nebenerwebsfischer unterwegs?

Oder wird der "Angel"fischer (elendes Verbanditenkunstwort in meinen Augen) nun endgültig vollends ganz zum Fischer?


Als Kutterkäptn/Reeder würde ich angesichts der finanziellen Situation des DAFV jedenfalls auf Vorauszahlung bestehen...

Teilnehmen können nur organisierte Angelfischer, welche über ihren Landesverband gemeldet werden, Einzelanmeldung nicht möglich, Angler auch nicht.

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/einladung-zu-den-dafv-meeresfischertagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schon seit 31. 10. 2014 war der Rücktritt des Vizepräsidenten für Forschung und Wissenschaft, Natur- und Umweltschutz im DAFV, Herrn Dr. Meinelt, auch öffentlich bekannt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913

Obwohl laut Satzung Naturschutzverband, scheint der DAFV immer noch ohne einen Vize für Natur- und Umweltschutz auszukommen, der Posten ist jedenfalls nach Seite des DAFV  immer noch vakant:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/praesidium

Ob es unter den verbliebenen organisierten Angelfischern im DAFV keinen geeigneten Kandidaten gibt, ob sich das keiner antun will - oder ob Frau Dr. das neben dem Lesen wissenschaftlicher Lektüre (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4273897#post4273897) auch noch selber übernehmen will, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.

Ein Bild über den DAFV zeichnet aber auch das, wenn nach fast 3 Monaten eine solche, für einen Naturschutzverband eigentlich doch wichtige Position, nicht besetzt werden kann..

Wohl eher aber kein schönes Bild................

Ob jetzt der Vizepräsident des DAFV für Finanzen, Bernd Pieper, nach Kündigung seines Landesverbandes beim DAFV, auch schon das Amt als Finanzvize niedergelegt hat oder sich weiter daran klammert, konnten wir noch nicht verifizieren.

Ebensowenig wie das beim Referenten  für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz im DAFV, Dr. Salva, aussieht. Auch er gehört ja zum Verband Weser-Ems wie Pieper auch, der ja beim DAFV gekündigt hat.

Die Frage, was die mit 3 Geschäftsführern, 5 Angestellten im Hauptamt und 12 Präsidiumsmitgliedern im Ehrenamt eigentlich den ganzen Tag machen, wenn sie nicht mal solche (drängenden?) Personalien lösen können, steht natürlich auch weiterhin im Raum...


----------



## Vanner (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Würde doch passen wenn Frau. Dr. das auch noch übernimmt. Sie hat da doch sicherlich schon Erfahrungen durch ihre Schaffen bei Monsanto. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da sollten wir schon klar bleiben:
Direkt bei oder für Monsanto hat sie meines Wissens aber nicht gearbeitet, da gabs wohl nur über ihre politische Tätigkeit "wohlwollende" Kontakte..


Aber ihre Nähe zu Monsanto, ihre Gentechnikbefürwortung etc. war ja alles vor ihrer Wahl bekannt und hat ja keinen Delegierten oder Funktionär der Landesverbände gestört - soll uns also auch wurscht sein....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


So wie die ja jetzt auch alles einfach laufen lassen im DAFV - der organisierte Angelficsher zahlt ja und schweigt und wählt die alle wieder........

Und welche Beziehung zu Monsanto nun besteht oder nicht, ändert ja so oder so auch nix an ihrer "Leistung" im/für den DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon seit 31. 10. 2014 war der Rücktritt des Vizepräsidenten für Forschung und Wissenschaft, Natur- und Umweltschutz im DAFV, Herrn Dr. Meinelt, auch öffentlich bekannt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913
> 
> Obwohl laut Satzung Naturschutzverband, scheint der DAFV immer noch ohne einen Vize für Natur- und Umweltschutz auszukommen, der Posten ist jedenfalls nach Seite des DAFV  immer noch vakant:
> ...


----------



## Stoni-Killer (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV wirbt für seine Meeresfischertage vom 24. -27.09. 2015
> 
> Warum eigentlich "Fischer-" und nicht Anglertage?
> 
> ...


Thomas!

 ob nu Angler oder Fischer, das ist "Wortklauberei" und löst bei weitem die Problem nicht.  

 VG Stoni - Killer


----------



## Vanner (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja das "bei" war falsch ausgedrückt, "für" Monsanto wäre richtiger gewesen da ja indirektes Schaffen. 
 Da passt dann aber Forschung und Wissenschaft trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

passt scho, Vanner ;-))
War mir nur wichtig festzustellen, nicht dasses jemand in falschen Hals kriegt..

@ Stoni-Killer:
Ich beziehe mich da auf Frau Dr., die mit der Unterscheidung organisierter Angler zu Angler ja angefangen hat (organisierte laut Verbandsname dann Angelfischer), siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958,   
und behalte das bei, um klar zu machen, dass der organisierte Angelfischer und richtige Angler zwar einiges, aber nicht alles gemein haben.

Und dass Angler für vieles nichts können, was die organisierten Angelfischer angerichtet haben mit der (Kon)Fusion...

Recht hast Du natürlich, dass es das eigentliche Problem - also den DAFV und die ihn immer noch tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände - nicht löst.

Denn der DAFV und die LV als Problem bestehen ja immer noch, weil die organisierten Angelfischer ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre weiter so gewähren lassen.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> passt scho, Vanner ;-))
> War mir nur wichtig festzustellen, nicht dasses jemand in falschen Hals kriegt..
> 
> @ Stoni-Killer:
> ...


@ Thomas
Du solltest dich in der Beziehung nicht auf "Fr. Dr. " beziehen.
Ich bin gerade in dieser Situation nicht dafür Angler im Allgemeinen und O. Angler gegeneinader zu Stellen. Das haben wir nicht nötig und ist m.a e . Nicht hilfreich. Wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby und wollen es auch weiter betreiben.

Petrie
Stoni-Killer


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sag das doch den im DAFV organisierten Angelfischern, von denen noch kein Funktionär oder Delegierter da seiner Präsidentin offiziell und öffentlich widersprochen hat, sondern die weiter alles abnicken, was von oben kommt - ebenso wie die organisierten Angelfischer, welche diese Leute immer wieder wählen..

Die Abgrenzung kommt ja von den moralisch/ethischen Gut- und Besseranglern der organisierten Angelfischer - Angler sind tolerant(er).....

Hat schon seinen Grund, wenn immer mehr immer schneller wegrennen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der davon läuft.*



Oder anders gesagt:
Kein Angler braucht solche Verbände.......

Wenn diese Verbände aber keine Angler mehr zu organisierten Angelfischern degradieren können, haben sie verspielt.....


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

für mich ist der selbsternannte Angelfischerverband ein
Angler-Fischer-Verband.

so wie sich diverse spendensammelorganisationen verführerisch-irreführend namen gegeben haben.

dieser angelfischerverband hebt nicht ab auf die angel-fischerei, der hebt ab auf die aquise von anglern, weil: irgendwoher muss ja die kohle kommen, um sich als "vertreter deutscher angler" positionieren und davon profitieren zu können.

staubsaugervertreter bringen mehr.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Eine wirkliche Kluft zwischen organisierten und unorganisierten Anglern oder Angelfischern gibt es nicht und sollte auch nicht herbeigeredet werden. Ich sehe auch nicht, dass das innerhalb des Verbandes geschieht, auch wenn man dort natürlich dafür werben muss, sich zu organisieren. Lediglich auf Vereinsebene gibt es mehr oder weniger stark eine Abgrenzung von Mitgliedern und sogenannten "Gastanglern" - das ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Wer sein Heil im Deutschen Fischereiverband sucht, der muss allerdings in Kauf nehmen, dass dort innerverbandlich das Gewicht der Berufsfischer größer ist als in einem unabhängigen Verband. Ob auf diesem Weg eine stärkere Vertretung von Anglerinteressen realisierbar ist, darf im Hinblick auf die aktuelle Schwäche der organisierten Anglerschaft bezweifelt werden. Wer demgegenüber einen starken Anglerverband will, wird nicht darum herumkommen, auch die Basis in Überlegungen für notwendige Organisationsreformen einzubeziehen. Auch auf der Ebene der Vereine wird man getrost gravierende Umwälzungen für nötig befinden. Überalterung, fehlender Nachwuchs, verkrustete Strukturen, Kleinstvereine, mangelnde Professioalität und - hier liegt eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben von Bundes- und Landesverband - Verbesserungen der innerverbandlichen Kommunikation im Interesse eine Stärkung der internen Demokratie, das alles sind Baustellen, an denen auf dem Weg in die Zukunft keiner vorbei kommt. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Organisation für jüngere Kräfte attraktiver wird, d.h. die Vereine und Verbände offener, diskussionsfreudiger und Engagement lohnender wird. Bereits 2001 habe ich im VDSF Vorschläge für eine offenere Organisationsform gemacht, die Engagement auch jenseits der klassischen Funktionärsposten und Wahlperiode möglich und attraktiv machen sollten.
Das halte ich für weiterhin erforderlich und zunehmend drängender. Unabhängig davon, in welchem Verband dieses geschieht, also auch unabhängig von einer Fortexistenz des DAFV.

 Richtig ist, dass einige Landesverbänden des DAFV sog. Mischverbände sind, also gemeinsame Vertretungen von Anglern und Berufsfischern. Das hat nicht nur Nachteile, so dass meine Meinung zu derartigen Mischverbänden durchaus ambivalent ist. Ein stärkerer Dialog zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern ist durchaus wünschenswert. Das kann jedoch nur gelingen, wenn im Bereich der Anglerstrukturen eine deutlich stärkere Professionalisierung der Verbandsarbeit Einzug hält.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Kluft zwischen organisierten und unorganisierten Anglern oder Angelfischern gibt es nicht und sollte auch nicht herbeigeredet werden. Ich sehe auch nicht, dass das innerhalb des Verbandes geschieht,


 
 Frau Dr. war es, die mir per Mail schrieb "richtige Angler" und "nicht organisierte Angler"... Das interpretiere ich schon als eine Unterscheidung im DAFV!


----------



## Stipperolli (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zum Thema Austritte das Saarland ist jetzt Mitglied im DSAV also darüber wieder im BV einfach mal abwarten wieviel Landesverbände die an Internationalen Angeln Teilnehmer haben und dies auch fördern wollen dies noch tun.
Zumindest wird es den DSAV dann immer noch geben auch wenn es den  DAFV eventuell nicht mehr gibt. Vieleicht kann ja dadurch ein starker Verband entstehen der sich für Angler einsetzt. Die Organisieren zumindest Gemeinschaftsangeln und suchen Sponsoren usw. Steffen kann man immer ansprechen oder anschreiben und bekommt dann auch Antworten. Wer ihn live vor Ort erlebt hat weis von was ich rede.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Ex-DAV-LV Saar ist vielleicht im DSAV, mit seinen paar Mitgliedern.
Der Ex-VDSF-Landesverband Saar mit seinen ca. 12.000 Mitgliedern allerdings nicht und wird das auch nie - der hat aber auch im DAFV gekündigt..

Und man braucht auch keinen speziellen Süßwasser- oder Wettangelverband, sondern einen allgemeinen Anglerverband für alle Angler und alle Angelarten in Deutschland.

Und zudem gehts hier nicht um den DSAV...

Davon ab:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Kluft zwischen organisierten und unorganisierten Anglern oder Angelfischern gibt es nicht und sollte auch nicht herbeigeredet werden.
> Ich sehe auch nicht, dass das innerhalb des Verbandes geschieht, auch wenn man dort natürlich dafür werben muss, sich zu organisieren.


Doch natürlich wird die vom DAFV herbeigeredet (wir berichten das ja nur und stellen das fest, damit es nicht vergessen wird) - siehe Antrittsrede von Frau Dr., damals ja bejubelt von den Delegierten und Funktionären der abnickenden Landesverbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Ich bin für die organisierten Angler da, und nicht für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler zu sein, weil er mal eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat"*.



Man hätte statt dessen auch beispielsweise sagen können:
_Ich bin zuerst für die Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer da, das ist schon satzungsmäßig so. 
Aber ich will alles tun, die Angler alle und  allgemein zu unterstützen und zu fördern. 
Und dem Angeln als solchem als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur auch öffentlich den ihm zustehenden Stellenwert wieder zu geben, den es verdient. 
Damit auch die Mehrheit der nicht organisierten Angler sieht, dass es sich lohnt, in Vereinen und Verbänden mit zu arbeiten._

Dass dies nicht so gesagt wurde, bzw. dass das von Frau Dr. so gesagt wurde mit der Abgrenzung - um von den LV-Verantwortlichen nie dementiert zu werden - das zeigt eben klar und deutlich, dass die vom DAFV und den LV nur auf Abgrenzung aus sind und nicht etwa auf Einbeziehung, Information, Kommunikation und Mitnahme. 
Und so auch eine Steigerung der Finanzkraft und mit mehr Mitgliedern auch der politischen Schlagkraft nicht erreichen können.. 

Oder meinen die vielleicht, nicht organisierte Angler so verunglimpfen zu können, weil vielleicht viele von BUND, Nabu oder Petra im DAFV eintreten wollen, statt der eigentlich originären Zielgruppe, der Angler?

Was ist nun passiert seit der markigen Abgrenzung von den Anglern, was hat der DAFV erreicht?

Richtig!

*NIX FÜR ANGLER UND DAS ANGELN ODER ORGANISIERTE ANGELFISCHER AUCH NUR ANSATZWEISE IRGENDWAS POSITIVES!!!*

Die für das Desaster Hauptverantwortlichen, die Delegierten, Funktionäre und Hauptamtlichen der Landesverbände


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


bejubeln weiter ihre (Kon)Fusion und Präsidium und Hauptamt im DAFV statt endlich einzuschreiten.

Obwohl die nicht nur nichts Positives für Angler, das Angeln oder die organisierte Angelfischerei geschafft haben, sondern noch nicht mal in der Lage sind, das normale Tagesgeschäft anzugehen. 

*Z. B. mussten die Landesverbände von der Kündigung weiterer Landesverbände über externe Medien erfahren* - wichtiger war ja die Meldung, dass Frau Dr. wissenschaftliche Zusammenfassungen macht - und das trotz gravierender Konsequenzen (beileibe nicht nur finanziell) einer solchen Kündigungswelle....

*Dazu die immer noch ungelöste Personalfragen* - wie lange wollen die da noch brauchen?:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon seit 31. 10. 2014 war der Rücktritt des Vizepräsidenten für Forschung und Wissenschaft, Natur- und Umweltschutz im DAFV, Herrn Dr. Meinelt, auch öffentlich bekannt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913
> 
> Obwohl laut Satzung Naturschutzverband, scheint der DAFV immer noch ohne einen Vize für Natur- und Umweltschutz auszukommen, der Posten ist jedenfalls nach Seite des DAFV  immer noch vakant:
> ...



*Genauso wie nach wie vor die Finanzen ungeklärt sind.*
Gerade auch angesichts der vielen Kündigungen und wegen der Vorgabe aus dem Finanzrecht zur maximalen Eigenverwaltungsquote:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

*Europa"arbeit"*
Dafür haben sie dann in der Europaarbeit komplett versagt und wollen jetzt mit einem Europaetat von 2.500 Euro (FÜRS GANZE JAHR!!!) alle 2 Monate zu einem Treffen nach Brüssel:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es neben dem DAFV auch seriöse Publikationen, welche über das Scheitern der interfraktionellen Gruppe im EU-Parlament berichten:
> http://www.eftta.co.uk/german/news_indepth.html?cart=14189854391631870&sku=2047259961
> 
> EFTTA und die Allianz der Europäischen Angler (EAA) hätten es danach nicht geschafft, diese Intergruppe als  offizielle parteiübergreifende Diskussionsrunde  innerhalb des Europäischen Parlaments aufzustellen, aber die Kampagne wäre  auf beachtliches Interesse bei Mitgliedern des Europäischen Parlaments gestossen.
> ...



*Leitlinien*
Und das sowohl die angelpolitischen Leitlinien wie auch die zum Gemeinschaftsangeln die wirklichen Probleme nicht mal benennen oder auch nur ansatzweise zielführend sind - und nur darauf ausgelegt sind, keiner "Fraktion" irgendwie weh zu tun.
Mit ein Grund für die immer schneller gehende und weitere Auflösungs- und Absplitterungstendenz im DAFV??:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297267

Und das war ja das Einzige, was sie in jetzt fast 2 Jahren DAFV überhaupt hingekriegt haben - traurig genug....

*Oder anders gesagt:*
Egal was, egal wie, egal wann, Hauptsache dass überhaupt etwas Anderes als Bundesverband kommt.
ALLES wäre definitiv besser als der jetzige DAFV und die Verantwortlichen aus den Landesverbänden, die das verbrochen haben..
*ALLES!!*


----------



## Stipperolli (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@ Fischerbandit 1000,
wird das hier nicht auch getan? wenn von richtigen Anglern und organisierten Angelfischern auch teilweise mit verächtlichen Ausdrücken benannt geschrieben wird. Über diesen Bundesverband geb ich euch recht, die Aussage der Präsidentin ist garantiert nicht die Meinung der meisten organisierten Angler.
Mit meinem Landes und Kreisverband bin ich sehr zufrieden.
In Brandenburg wird einiges für uns Angler getan von Gewässerankauf über Gemeinschaftsangeln, Hegetagen Jugendfreizeiten, Besatzmaßnahmen, einer vierteljährlichen kostenlosen Verbandszeitschrift, Kooperationen mit anderen Landesverbänden das man für diese Jahreskarten für 5.-€ erhält und vieles mehr. 
Wer hier nicht organisiert ist zahlt drauf.


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das war ja das Einzige, was sie in jetzt fast 2 Jahren DAFV überhaupt hingekriegt haben - traurig genug....



Stimmt so nicht Thomas, ein neues Logo und neue Einklebemarken haben sie auch auf die Reihe bekommen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sorry, ja, Du hast recht!
Mea culpa!!

Das ist natürlich genau so drängend und wichtig für Angler, das Angeln und organisierte Angelfischer wie die wissenschaftlichen Zusammenfassungen von Frau Dr..

Gut, dass sie das hingekriegt haben.............


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. war es, die mir per Mail schrieb "richtige Angler" und "nicht organisierte Angler"... Das interpretiere ich schon als eine Unterscheidung im DAFV!



Die Formulierung war etwas unglücklich gewählt, das gebe ich zu, aber das ist ja unter Anglern keine Seltenheit. Ein Herbeireden einer Kluft sehe ich darin nicht, sondern eher den Aufruf, sich zu organisieren. Es ging Frau Happach-Kasan nicht um Abgrenzung, sondern qua Amtes um Erhöhung des Organisationsgrades. Hätte sie stattdessen gesagt, die Nichtorganisierten haben die gleichen Rechte wie die Organisierten, wäre das eine Einladung zur Einsparung der Beitragsgelder gewesen.
Natürlich muss ein Verband, der ja bei der Klientel ja um Beitragszahler werben muss, zwischen organisierten und nicht organisierten Anglern unterscheiden. Es wäre ja auch ein Unding, wenn diejenigen, die sich finanziell und auch mit ihrer Arbeitskraft über teilweise viele Jahre einbringen, keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber denjenigen hätten, die sich dieses Engagement sparen. Letztere dürfen nicht erwarten, mitabstimmen oder wählen zu dürfen, ihre Einflussmöglichkeiten sind begrenzt und auch bei den Angelkartenkäufen besteht kein Anspruch auf die Vorteile, die Mitgliedern gewährt werden. :m
Das treibt aber keinen Keil zwischen Organisierte und Nichtorganisierte, solange letztere die _Möglichkeit _haben, sich zu organisieren. Vereine mit Aufnahmestopp oder exorbitanten Aufnahmegebühren mögen da lokal problematisch sein, aber das sind Einzelfälle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann halt nochmal, weil die Aussage (öffentlich, als sie gewählt wurde) unwidersprochen von den LV-Delegierten bejubelt wurde - wenn das keine Ausgrenzung ist, was dann?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *"Ich bin für die organisierten Angler da, und nicht für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler zu sein, weil er mal eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat"*.
> ...



Da gibts einfach nix schön zu reden in meinen Augen..

Sollen sie dafür ihre verdienten, verdorbenen Früchte ernten..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2015)

Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Formulierung war etwas unglücklich gewählt,


 
 Nein, das war in meinen Augen bewusst so formuliert! Denn die Sätze - mit der wiederholten Unterscheidung - die darauf folgten, lassen für mich keinen anderen Schuss zu. 

 Allerdings war das zu Beginn der Konfusionsgeschichte und eventuell wusste sie es einfach nicht besser. Vermutlich wusste sie einfach viel zu wenig über uns Angler- und über die Verbände, die Verflechtungen und das Angeln allgemein (und das Anglerboard :q) .



Stipperolli schrieb:


> @ Fischerbandit 1000,
> wird das hier nicht auch getan? wenn von richtigen Anglern und organisierten Angelfischern auch teilweise mit verächtlichen Ausdrücken benannt geschrieben wird.



 Hier wird nur die Vorlage von Frau Dr. verwandelt...


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dieses "Zitat" war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, lediglich eine sinngemäße Widergabe, die von einem Sitzungsteilnehmer kolportiert wurde.
Wie auch immer, unglücklich, ja.
Es geht aber überhaupt nicht um Schönreden. Selbst wenn hier einer Kandidatin in einer Rede ein schwerer Lapsus unterlaufen sein sollte, so heißt das nicht, dass der Verband deswegen eine Ausgrenzungspolitik gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern betreibt. Darum ging es mir, nicht um Irrungen und Wirrungen einer Einzelperson.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, das war in meinen Augen bewusst so formuliert! Denn die Sätze - mit der wiederholten Unterscheidung - die darauf folgten, lassen für mich keinen anderen Schuss zu.
> 
> Allerdings war das zu Beginn der Konfusionsgeschichte und eventuell wusste sie es einfach nicht besser. Vermutlich wusste sie einfach viel zu wenig über uns Angler- und über die Verbände, die Verflechtungen und das Angeln allgemein (und das Anglerboard :q) .
> 
> ...



Möglicherweise war es ja auch eine vermasselte Spitze gegen Kritiker im Internet, die nicht im Verband "organisiert" sind. Wenn, dann wäre es auch daneben. 
Aber wenn sie als ADAC-Präsidentin gesagt hätte, ich vertrete die Autofahrer und nicht die Bobbycar-Fahrer, dann hätte sie vermutlich Zuspruch gefunden, obwohl letztere die Autofahrer und Mitglieder von morgen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Selbst wenn hier einer Kandidatin in einer Rede ein schwerer Lapsus unterlaufen sein sollte, so heißt das nicht, dass der Verband deswegen eine Ausgrenzungspolitik gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern betreibt. Darum ging es mir, nicht um Irrungen und Wirrungen einer Einzelperson.


Doch, weil niemand das korrigiert hat oder widersprochen vom DAFV oder den angeschlossenen LV.

Und es wurde ja noch wiederholt im Schreiben an Fisherbandit..

Und weil man überall und immer wieder ja zu lesen kriegt, nur der organisierte Angelfischer wäre in der Lage, richtig zu angelfischen und nichtorganisierte auch damit wieder nur diskriminiert werden (sollen) (von Anlagen bis Gastangler..).

Das ist schlicht die mehrheitliche Denkweise der Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischer..

Sonst wäre schon lange entsprechend anderslautende Äußerungen  und/oder Korrekturen gekommen. 

Sollen sie in ihrer moralisch/ethischen Gut- und Besseranglerwelt halt weitermachen, integrieren sieht anders aus - mehr Mitglieder gewinnen auch..



> Möglicherweise war es ja auch eine *vermasselte* Spitze gegen Kritiker im Internet, die nicht im Verband "organisiert" sind.


Ich muss mich nicht schon wieder über Kompetenz im DAFV und den diesen DAFV tragenden LV auslassen, oder?

Du kannst es noch so versuchen (warum auch immer):
Da gibts nix schön zu reden..

Und wie gut diese DAFV-"Taktik" funktioniert, zeigen ja die Zahlen des immer weiter abnehmenden Organisationsgrad bei immer mehr werdenden, abgelegten Prüfungen..

Aber da sind wahrscheinlich ja auch immer nur wieder andere schuld (diese renitenten  normalen Angler, welche die "Segnungen" der organisierten Angelfischerei wie den DAFV einfach nicht wahr- oder annehmen wollen z. B.?)


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich habe ja nichts gegen selektive Wahrnehmnung. Aber ich rede nichts schön, nur weil ich mich auch mal über etwas lustig mache.
Dass einem Vereinsmitglied ein Vereinskamerad näher ist als ein Gastangler ist natürlich. 
Aber ich widerspreche, dass es eine Diskriminierungspolitik gibt, nur weil nicht bei jedem (vermeintlichen) Wort 26 Landesverbände gleich mit Dementis in der Öffentlichkeit sind. Dann wäre die Halbwertszeit von Präsidenten ungefähr drei Wochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Dass einem Vereinsmitglied ein Vereinskamerad näher ist als ein Gastangler ist natürlich.


Hier gehts um Funktionäre und Hauptamtliche und nicht um die Basis - die Basis muss ja den Regeln der Demokratie folgen und ihre Stimme abgeben - und danach jahrelang schweigen.



> Aber ich widerspreche, dass es eine Diskriminierungspolitik gibt, nur weil nicht bei jedem (vermeintlichen) Wort 26 Landesverbände gleich mit Dementis in der Öffentlichkeit sind.


Wenns es nur die fehlenden Dementis wären, würd ich Dir sogar recht geben - am tatsächlichen Handeln sieht man es aber eben, dass diese Abgrenzung (guter, organisierter, moralisch/ethisch einwandfreier) Angelfischer zu (bösem, nicht organisierten, möglicherweise noch Spass-) Angler schlicht real existierende Verbandlerdenke ist - in LV wie BV...

Aber so what?

Die Zahlen sprechen eine klare Sprache, die werdens also schon richtig machen, die Damen und Herren Funktionäre und Delegierten, wenn bei immer mehr erfolgreich abgelegten Prüfungen die Zahlen der organisierten immer weiter sinken..

Ich geb Dir also recht!!
Diejenigen, die das alles hauptverantwortlich mit dem DAFV verbockt haben, also neben DAFV-Präsidium und Hauptamt auch


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


sind die Rettung des Angelns und der Angler in Deutschland - und die Messiasse der organisierten Angelfischer..

Lasst sie also alle ruhig so weitermachen wie bisher ....................

Sie haben es ja schon weit gebracht......................





PS:
Du hattest auch schon damals recht, dass Strukturen wichtiger sind als Inhalte und daher zuerst geschaffen werden mussten...

(Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen ;-))))))


----------



## Carassius venator (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Als Mitglied wird man irgendwie im künstlichen Nebel gehalten, denn in der LV-Zeitung vom Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems ist nur eine kurze Mitteilung vom 2. LV-Vorsitzenden Heinz Gräßner am unteren Rand der Zeitung zu finden:

*Vorsitzenden Tagung des Sportfischerverbandes Weser-Ems e.V*.

....Unter anderen wird eine Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV von 2 auf 3 Euro ab dem 1.1.2016 angestrebt.Hier ist Klärungsbedarf, wofür das Geld verwendet werden soll......

In einem Artikel im Heft davor, schrieb der Präsident des LV, Pieper, das das "Mehrgeld" keinesfalls für Wettfischen o.ä. verwendet werden dürfe, das lehne er ab.

Wobei ich diese Aussage, auch wenn sie wenig sachlich erscheint,
durchaus nachvollziehen kann.Ich bin auch gegen "Ausscheidungs-Wettkämpfe" an deutschen Ufern.

Man darf gespannt sein, was auf dieser Vorsitzenden-Tagung, die auch terminiert sein muss, aber nicht als Termin im LV-Mitteilungsblatt erscheint, "herauskommt"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Als Mitglied wird man irgendwie im künstlichen Nebel gehalten,


Immer dran denken, eigentlich bist Du als organisierter Angelfischer NICHT UNMITTELBARES Mitglied im Verband, sondern nur Zahler.

Mitglied ist im LV Dein Verein, im BV der LV Deines Vereines..

Als organisierter Angelfischer im DAFV sollst Du zahlen und Dich ansonsten nicht einmischen, wenn die Damen und Herren da oben "herrschen über ihre Angelfischer" spielen.

Und nicht begreifen (wollen oder können), dass sie das nur von der Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer können und dafür eigentlich demütig und dankbar fürs Geld deren Dienstleister sein sollten - und nicht deren "Herrscher" spielen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - die Basis muss ja den Regeln der Demokratie folgen und ihre Stimme abgeben - und danach jahrelang schweigen.




Der Weser-Ems Termin ist übrigens näxten Monat (müsst ich nochmal genau gucken)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als organisierter Angelfischer im DAFV sollst Du zahlen und Dich ansonsten nicht einmischen, wenn die Damen und Herren da oben "herrschen über ihre Angelfischer" spielen.



Erinnert Demokratietechnisch schwer ans Mittelalter

Passt dann ja bestens zu vielen anderen altbackenen Vorstellungen dieser Truppe :rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wie anders als "alt"backen?

Dr. Meinelts Rücktritt als Vize für Naturschutz im DAFV war gleichzeitig der Rücktritt des letzten unter 70-jährigen Vizepräsidenten im DAFV...

Zur Erinnerung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon seit 31. 10. 2014 war der Rücktritt des Vizepräsidenten für Forschung und Wissenschaft, Natur- und Umweltschutz im DAFV, Herrn Dr. Meinelt, auch öffentlich bekannt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913
> 
> Obwohl laut Satzung Naturschutzverband, scheint der DAFV immer noch ohne einen Vize für Natur- und Umweltschutz auszukommen, der Posten ist jedenfalls nach Seite des DAFV  immer noch vakant:
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Du hattest auch schon damals recht, dass Strukturen wichtiger sind als Inhalte und daher zuerst geschaffen werden mussten...
> 
> (Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen ;-))))))



Schon in Ordnung, mein Lieber!
 Ich war damals der Auffassung, dass nicht alle Fragen notwendigerweise vor der Fusion geklärt sein müssen; auch wenn ich damals bereits die Fusion als unzureichend ausgestaltet und übereilt angesehen habe. Ich war aber damals wie heute der Auffassung, dass die im Fusionsprozess ausgeklammerten Aspekte sehr schnell nachgearbeitet werden müssen. Und die derzeitige katastrophenartige Krise des DAFV hat ihre Kernursache darin, dass diese Nacharbeiten einfach nicht angegangen werden: Organisationsreform, Finanzierungsreform, die inhaltliche Ausrichtung des Verbandes und natürlich auch die Personalfragen - auf allen Gebieten bestenfalls kleinteiliges, undurchdachtes, nicht diskutiertes Stückwerk ohne Wirkung, wenn überhaupt.
 Dass man sich weiland im VDSF mit einer solchen Wurschtigkeit jahrelang über Wasser halten konnte, bedeutet längst nicht mehr, dass das heute noch funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich sehe die Ursache auch so:
Katastrophale (Kon)Fusion

Katastrophales Arbeiten im DAFV

Katatstrophales weiteres abnicken der Landesverbandsverantwortlichen in Haupt- und Ehrenamt statt konsequentem einschreiten beim BV.

Und wenn ich dran denke, dass diese Spalter aus LV und BV mit ihrer Kompetenz evtl. nochmal irgendwie versuchen dürfen (wollen?), den DAFV zu retten oder - ohne sich vorher für ihre Fehler mit der anglerfeindlichen (Kon)Fusion zu entschuldigen oder zurück zu treten - einen neuen Verband machen zu wollen, kann ich leider nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich darüber denke, da dies nicht mehr vom deutschen Recht gedeckt wäre.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie anders als "alt"backen?
> 
> Dr. Meinelts Rücktritt als Vize für Naturschutz im DAFV war gleichzeitig der Rücktritt des letzten unter 70-jährigen Vizepräsidenten im DAFV...



Ja, das beschreibt zumindest einen Teil des Personalproblems: Mit der Überalterung der Vereine geht eine Überalterung der Funktionärsstruktur einher - oder umgekehrt. Es hätte rechtzeitig eine Weichenstellung erfolgen müssen, die einen Generationenübergang erleichtert hätte. Wenn zum Beispiel der ansonsten von mir geschätzte Vizepräsident die Rolle als Bollwerk gegen all das einnimmt, was er als "Wettangeln" bezeichnet, dann kann er diese Meinung als Mitglied gerne vertreten. Als Vizepräsident muss er aber auch in Betracht ziehen, dass der DAFV eben nicht mehr der alte VDSF sein kann und deswegen eine innerverbandliche Willensbildung in dieser Frage notwendig ist. Das ist auch nicht mit dem Verweis auf die vermeintliche Rechtslage wegzuwischen. Denn wenn diese so sein sollte wie von den Wettangelgegnern behauptet, dann muss der Verband prüfen, ob er auf eine Verbesserung des rechtlichen Rahmens hinwirken muss.

 Ich sehe auch, dass es jetzt zunehmend schwerer sein wird, geeignetes Führungspersonal zu akquirieren, wo sich das Schwergewicht des Geschehens immer mehr weg vom DAFV (und evtl. hin zum DFV) verlagert. Die Kritik an der fehlenden Bearbeitung dieser Baustelle wird dadurch nicht relativiert.

 Dem DAFV fehlt derzeit der Wille, sich wieder Zukunftsfähigkeit zu erarbeiten. Es scheint, als träume dort jeder von der "guten alten Zeit", die zumindest für Nichtfunktionäre so gut allerdings nicht war.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Ursache auch so:
> Katastrophale (Kon)Fusion
> 
> Katastrophales Arbeiten im DAFV
> ...



 Da sind wir in der Analyse nicht weit voneinander entfernt.
 Rettungsversuche habe ich allerdings noch nicht wahrgenommen. Einen Rettungswillen gibt es möglicherweise in Kiel, in Görslow und vielleicht auch in Erfurt. Aber Aktionen zur Rettung des DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Kiel, in Görslow und vielleicht auch in Erfurt



Das sind ja gerade mit die Hauptschuldigen an der elenden (Kon)Fusion.

Nicht zu vergessen die Bayern, die zuerst für die (Kon)Fusion stimmen und sich dann feige aus dem Staub machen. Und die Brandenburger, denn erst durch deren Ankündigung (viele sagen auch Erpressung), dass man aus dem DAV rausgeht, wenn keine (Kon)Fusion kommt, und das umkippen der Sachsen danach, konnte ja ohne Inhalte etc. (kon)fusioniert werden - da kippten dann ja ALLE DAV-LV.

Ebenso schuld sind Saarland und der Rheinische, und (soweit ich weiss, oder die hatten es nur vor und sind schon beim ersten Mal gekippt.. Weil Pöstchen versprochen wurden?) Weser-Ems, die auf der ersten VDSF-Vereinigungsparty noch gegen die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt hatten, und dann - ohne dass irgendwo sich irgendwas verbessert hätte in der Zeit - umgekippt sind auf der zweiten und zugestimmt haben. Und nur noch der LSFV-NDS blieb bei seiner sich immer mehr als richtig herausstellenden Ansicht und Verhalten - ALLE anderen VDSF-LV habens ja nicht begriffen und begreifen es wohl zum großen Teil bis heute nicht

Kiel verdanken wir zudem eine kompetente Nichtanglerin als Präsidentin, dort Ehrenmitglied (warum auch immer) und von denen vorgeschlagen..

Die weitere Kieler Kompetenz sieht man ja an deren Neujahrsgruß 2015 (ja, 2015, nicht 2014), siehe: http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/151-neuigkeiten-2015, wo sie klar stellen, dass der Bundesverband DAFV immer mehr in Fahrt komme und seine aktuelle und informative Internet-Seite empfehlenswert wäre - *HALLO WACH!!!!*
In meinen Augen halten die da nur dran fest, um ihr eigenes Versagen in Bezug auf Präsidentin und Bundesverband nicht erklären zu müssen..
Zudem haben die, obwohl sie bereits vorsorglich gekündigt hatten, so viel Werbung bei ihren LV-Delegierten gemacht, dass die dann die Kündigung auf ihrer HV zurücknahmen -  Wer seinem LV vertraut, soll ruhig auch richtig bluten und zahlen dafür.

Die haben doch damit alle klar alle bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können...

Das darf und soll man nicht vergessen und muss man benennen, um zu verhindern, dass jemand von denen nochmal eine Rolle in einem Bundesverband spielen kann, ohne vorherige Entschuldigung für das von diesen Leuten angerichtete Desaster:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..



Mit einer solchen "Leistung" kannst Du nur in Politik oder Verbänden was werden...

Im realen Leben oder der Wirtschaft wärste da bei solcher "Leistung" schon lange zu einer "Anschlussverwendung" weitergereicht worden...

Die Landesverbandler  sind ja nicht mal in der Lage, über neue Strukturen nachzudenken bzw. wollen das nicht, weil sie Machtverlust in den Ländern befürchten.

Weil sie immer noch nicht begriffen haben, dass man keinen BV braucht als verdorbene Sahne auf schlechtem Kuchen zur Selbstverwaltung und- beweihräucherung.

Sondern einen klar strukturierten Lobbyverband mit jemand an der Spitze, der im Gegensatz zu jetzt "auch am Pförtner des Bundestages erstmal vorbei kommt" (Zitat einen LV-Präsis, das mir gut gefallen hat).

Und wer Angeln lobbymäßig vertreten will, der MUSS auch Angler sein, will er von Politik, Medien, Gesellschaft und vor allem von den Anglern ernst genommen werden (den organisierten Angelfischern wars ja wurscht, die haben ja mit Begeisterung Nichtangler und weitere "Kompetenz" an ihre Spitze gewählt)..

Richtige Angler brauchen einen Bundesverband als Lobbyverband und Dienstleister - nicht als Herrscher!

Wenn organisierte Angelfischer mit ihrem DAFV-Desaster weiter zufrieden sind:
Hoffentlich wirds dann wenigstens richtig teuer............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtige Angler brauchen einen Bundesverband als Lobbyverband und Dienstleister - nicht als Herrscher!



Bis dahin heisst es weiterhin..wir überfliegen gleich DAFV Gebiet,bitte stellen sie ihre Uhren um 100 Jahre zurück.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zitat: 
Richtige Angler brauchen einen Bundesverband als Lobbyverband und Dienstleister - nicht als Herrscher!
Zitat Ende.

Absolut! Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mit der Prämisse jedenfalls NICHT BEIM DAFV..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Richtige Angler brauchen einen Bundesverband als Lobbyverband und Dienstleister - nicht als Herrscher!


 Ähmmm, seit wann gibt es da Herrscher? Die haben ihren Laden doch nicht annährend im Griff! 
Richtig heißen müsste es

*Richtige Angler brauchen einen Bundesverband als Lobbyverband und Dienstleister - nicht als Stümper!*

oder so ähnlich_* .*_

Wobei es in der Geschichte ja Beispiele gibt, wo der Herrscher nicht anerkannt wurde . 

Oder warum zerfällt der Laden?




_*D*eppen_
_*A*m
*F*alschen
_*V*_orgehen_


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

ok., nicht von der Hand zu weisen - ich würde dann zukünftig schreiben:
"sich als Herrscher aufspielen wollen."...
Thx


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt und keinesfalls nur Steilvorläge für zynische Scherze:

Der Verband der deutschen Angler muss Dienstleister der Angler sein - in all ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit und Vielseitigkeit. 

 Das ist ein sehr hoher Anspruch, jedenfalls wenn man von der gegenwärtigen, real existierenden Fallhöhe ausgeht.

 Es wird die ernsthafte Unterstützung von uns allen brauchen, wenn wir das wirklich erreichen wollen.


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Da sind wir in der Analyse nicht weit voneinander entfernt.
> Rettungsversuche habe ich allerdings noch nicht wahrgenommen. Einen Rettungswillen gibt es möglicherweise in Kiel, in *Görslow* und vielleicht auch in Erfurt. Aber Aktionen zur Rettung des DAFV?


Meinst Du damit, das MV jetzt schon der Meinung ist, lieber gleich 2 € anstatt 1 €, oder die Einführung einer Finanzaufsicht. Im gleichen Atumzug ist man der Meinung, daß der DAFV auf dem richtigen Weg ist. |uhoh:
http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/zeitung/aktuel.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Der Verband der deutschen Angler muss Dienstleister der Angler sein - in all ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit und Vielseitigkeit..


Auch da gilt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit der Prämisse jedenfalls NICHT BEIM DAFV..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



mathei schrieb:


> Brotfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da sind wir in der Analyse nicht weit voneinander entfernt.
> ...


Deswegen ja auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Kiel, in Görslow und vielleicht auch in Erfurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ähmmm, seit wann gibt es da Herrscher? Die haben ihren Laden doch nicht annährend im Griff!



Im Griff hat man nur eines:

D auerhaft
A ufgaben
F atal
V ergeigt


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Verband der deutschen Angler muss Dienstleister der Angler sein - in all ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit und Vielseitigkeit.


Du wärst mit deinem Idealismus ein guter Anglervertreter.

Ohne jetzt in allg. Politik und damit ins OT abdriften zu wollen, erinnert der erste Satz sehr an ein Zitat unserer Kanzlerin, "_ich möchte Deutschland dienen"_.
Man schaue sich an, was daraus geworden ist. 
Selbst regierungsfreundliche Journalisten bescheinigen, dass es ihr primär um den eigenen Machterhalt, sekundär um den der Partei geht ...und alles andere danach kommt.
Ich erwähne dieses Beispiel, weil es die Frage aufwirft, ob Macht nicht automatisch zum Selbstzweck wird, egal wie man es vor Machterhalt gesehen hat, und ob dies auch beim DAFV so der Fall sein kann.

Mag es sein, dass die Akteure, DAFV-Präsidium & die sie wählenden LV-Vertreter einfach so weit weg von der Realität/der Basis weg gemachtet wurden, dass sie gar nicht mehr sehen, dass sie in die falsche Richtung, den Untergang, rennen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mag es sein, dass die Akteure, DAFV-Präsidium & die sie wählenden LV-Vertreter einfach so weit weg von der Realität/der Basis weg gemachtet wurden, dass sie gar nicht mehr sehen, dass sie in die falsche Richtung, den Untergang, rennen?



Die Frage, ob man so sein muss, um Funktionär so werden oder so wird, wenn man Funktionär geworden ist, hatte ich ja auch schon mal gestellt - und ich kenne einige lobenswerte Ausnahmen..

Ich weiss es net - dass sowas aber nur durch mehr Kontrolle und mehr (nicht ausschliesslichen!) direkten Anglereinfluss zu verhindern ist, ist klar..

Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt.

Und wenn das nicht stimmt - wie jetzt -  muss man reagieren, ums zu ändern, oder eben (mehr oder weniger) sehenden Auges untergehen..


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du wärst mit deinem Idealismus ein guter Anglervertreter.
> 
> Ohne jetzt in allg. Politik und damit ins OT abdriften zu wollen, erinnert der erste Satz sehr an ein Zitat unserer Kanzlerin, "_ich möchte Deutschland dienen"_.
> Man schaue sich an, was daraus geworden ist.
> ...



Die Forderung nach mehr Dienstleistungsqualität wird nicht nur von mir erhoben. Ob sie bereits deswegen idealistisch ist, weil die real existierende Welt noch anders aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls ist sie realistisch und pragmatisch erforderlich.


----------



## Micha383 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Selbst regierungsfreundliche Journalisten bescheinigen, dass es ihr primär um den eigenen Machterhalt, sekundär um den der Partei geht ...und alles andere danach kommt.
> 
> Mag es sein, dass die Akteure, DAFV-Präsidium & die sie wählenden LV-Vertreter einfach so weit weg von der Realität/der Basis weg gemachtet wurden, dass sie gar nicht mehr sehen, dass sie in die falsche Richtung, den Untergang, rennen?



Macht korrumpiert (die Charakterschwachen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Deswegen braucht man welche, die sich auch als Dienstleister verstehen, und keine, die sich wie heute (auch viel zu viele im Hauptamt auch in den LV davon) als Herrscher gerieren....

Dann haben sie einen Auftrag und keine "Macht"..

Wies leider aktuell real in den LV und im BV abläuft, sieht ja jeder selber an Hand der Geschehnisse, der Informationspolitik, der Mitnahme etc.,  braucht man ja nicht weiter beschreiben.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Präsidentin des DAFV und die Bundesgeschäftsführer statteten dem LAVB auf seinem Stand des Fisch-Informationszentrums (FIZ) einen kurzen Besuch ab 

Quelle:
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg....g-am-messestand-des-lavb-auf-der-grünen-woche


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was hat man eigentlich mit den 80 Fisch, Krebs etc. - Sorten nach der Messe gemacht?
Alles verzehrt?

80 Sorten abgeschlachtet für eine Ausstellung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*

Anstatt da repräsentativ ( hätte Babs K. besser gekonnt)die Fischtheke zu bestaunen,hätte Fr.Dr. mal lieber einen Blick ins übervolle DAFV Hausaufgabenbuch werfen sollen.

Freitag war die Truppe wohl kaum da.. nur für Fachpublikum


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Naja, es gab den FIZ-Stand - übrigens keine Veranstaltung des DAFV - und dort lagen auch Infomaterialien des LAVB aus. Dass das ein LAVB-Stand war, war nicht zu erkennen.

 Das alles kann nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der DAFB und seine Landesverbände auf der weltweit größten Agrarmesse nicht mehr vertreten sind. Statt den Prunkstand des VDSF von 400 auf vielleicht 40 qm zu reduzieren, wurde diese wichtige Repräsentationsplattform, die auch Gelegenheit für viele verbandsübergreifende Gespräche bot, gleich ganz gestrichen. Gekleckert wird nicht bei den deutschen Anglern, geklotzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die haben doch nicht mal die Kohle für nen 4qm - Stand, was träumst Du denn von 40qm?...

Und was will man da als DAFV repräsentieren oder vorstellen an Arbeit der letzten 2 Jahre?
> Das neue Logo?
> Die neuen Beitragsmarken?
> Dass man die Finanzen nicht geregelt bekommt?
> Dass man weder wirklichen Rückhalt in den LV noch gar bei den organisierten Angelfischern selber hat und deswegen auf der Messe neue Freunde suchen muss?
> Dass man in Europa gescheitert ist mit der interfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe?
> Dass bei immer mehr steigenden Zahlen an Prüfungen immer weniger Angler zu organisierten Angelfischern degradiert werden können?
> Dass man innerhalb fast 3 Monaten nicht mal in der Lage war, nen Nachfolger als Vizepräsi für Naturschutz zu finden?
> Dass immer mehr LV kündigen?
> Dass da wohl (Weser-Ems) auch weitere Rücktritte im Präsidium anstehen?
> Dass die intern komplett zerstritten sind und die organisierte Angelfischerschaft eher spalten denn zusammen führen?
> Dass man als Präsident keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben muss?
und, und, und, und........

Sorry, schon besser, dass die da nur Besucher sind....

Das würde doch sonst wieder nur negativ auf Angler abfärben, was die da in ihrer "Kompetenz" und mit der fehlenden Kohle veranstalten würde..

Die nimmt doch eh schon niemand mehr wirklich ernst und die tanzen nur noch mit sich selber...

Und dass gerade die Brandenburger als einer der Hauptverantwortlichen an der (Kon)Fusion die Präsidentin hofieren, statt wegschicken, passt ja ins Bild:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Kiel, in Görslow und vielleicht auch in Erfurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...







PS:
Ich wette, dass noch die Tage ne Meldung kommen wird, wie wichtig der Besuch Frau Dr. da war und was sie da alles erreicht hat - ohne natürlich auch nur einen konkreten Punkt nennen zu können, der Anglern, dem Angeln an sich oder wenigstens organisierten Angelfischern durch ihren Besuch auf der grünen Woche oder ihre "Arbeit" allgemein irgendwas Positives gebracht hätte ...





PPS:
Jetzt gehen dann die Zahlungen los, für das dritte Jahr DAFV.......

Und munter zahlen die weiter...

Seit Rechtskraft nun also die dritte Zahlung für den DAFV (2013 mitgerechnet, da übernahmen sie ja die Kohle von den Vorgängern)..
Bei einem Kleinst/Splitterverband mit um die 1.000 Zahlern waren das dann 6.000 Euro

Bei einem kleineren LV mit um die 10.000 Zahler entsprechend 60.000 Euro

Bei einem mittleren LV mit 30.000 Zahlern also 180.000 Euro

Bei einem größeren mit so um die 60.000 Zahlern 360.000 Euro

Nun überlegen:
Für welche Leistung des DAFV?

Und was hätte man in den LV für das Geld alles machen können?

PPPS:
Für eine gute, zielführende, Angler, das Angeln und die organisierte Angelfischerei wirklich vorwärts bringenden Dachverband wäre auch das Doppelte nicht zu viel bezahlt.

Für diesen DAFV ist aber jeder Cent zu viel.........


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt.


Insofern betrachtet ist der DAFV ja richtig menschlich:m


Ansonsten zur Frage zwischen Brotfisch und kati:

macht macht machtlos
(Das Satzzeichen dahinter könnt ihr frei wählen: . / ! / ? )


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zur Messebeteiligung:
Das Fehlen von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann man auch nicht damit entschuldigen, dass man auch ansonsten nichts vorzuweisen hat. So einfach wollen wir es den Funktionären auch nicht machen.

Zur Frage von "Macht"...
... habe ich mich bisher gar nicht geäußert. Ich habe nie empfunden, dass Angelfunktionäre "Macht" haben. Das ist eine Zuschreibung, die ich nicht teile. Was ist "Macht" überhaupt? An Sitzungen teilnehmen, dort seine Position zu vertreten und dafür Mehrheiten organisieren zu müssen? Ist das Macht? Nicht wenige Angler begegnen Funktionären auf Landes- und Bundesebene mit Distanz und mit dem Gefühl, sie selbst sein ohnmächtig. Auch wenn mancher Funktionär noch heute gerne das hohe Roß reitet und schnell ein "Mach's doch erstmal besser!" parat hat, ist diese Sicht in meinen Augen übertrieben und nicht hilfreich. Die nicht seltene Distanz zwischen Funktionären und Basis wird durch eine vollkommen unzulängliche interne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit noch verschärft.
Vor der "Macht" der Funktionäre brauchen Angler keine Angst zu haben. Eher schon vor der mangelhaften Informationspolitik und der nicht funktionierenden innerverbandlichen Demokratie, insbesondere den zu schwach ausgeprägten Kontrollfunktionen gegenüber dem Präsidium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zur Messebeteiligung:
> Das Fehlen von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann man auch nicht damit entschuldigen, dass man auch ansonsten nichts vorzuweisen hat. So einfach wollen wir es den Funktionären auch nicht machen.


Du willst also, dass die sich mit Gewalt noch mehr lächerlich machen als bisher schon??
;-)))




Die Macht sieht man z. B. daran, wenn ein LV seinen Vereinen vorschlägt/vorgibt, geltendes Recht nicht umzusetzen.
Wenn also in einem Land Tourischeine möglich sind, den Vereinen zu empfehlen, Menschen mit solchen legalen Scheinen keine Angelerlaubnis zu geben und er das selber für Verbandsgewässer nicht macht. 
Wenns aber um Wettbewerbe geht, dann sogar den eigenen MP anscheisst, wegen geltenden Rechtes, wenn der sowas wie ne Jugend-WM unterstützt - Heuchelei pur halt..

Die Macht sieht man, wenn wie in B-W Verbände die beabsichtigte Abschaffung des gesetzliches Nachtangelverbote mit Hinweis auf die schlimmen Angler verhindern..

Endlos weiter zu führen.............

Und wer sich so als Herrscher geriert über die, deren dankbarer Angestellter und Dienstleister er sein sollte, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn nicht nur hier Gedanken von Machtmißbrauch aufkommen...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nein. Ich kritisiere nur die mangelnde Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

 Lassen wir das mit der "Macht". Kommt sicher darauf an, wie man den Begriff definiert. Für mich hat kein einzelner Macht, sondern die, die die Rechtssetzung bestimmen, also vor allem die Parlamente. 
 Etwas anderes ist das Thema "Herrscherallüren"; das mag es geben. Aber das jemand versucht, bestimmte Positionen durchzusetzen, die mir nicht gefallen, macht ihn nicht mächtiger, als wenn sie mir gefallen würden. Da sind wir wieder beim Thema Angst. 
 Dein Beispiel: Man kann zum Touri-Schein ja geteilter Meinung sein. Für die einen ist er bequem, für die anderen unterläuft er das Fischereischeinwesen. Wer letzteres gut findet, ist gegen den Touri-Schein, wer letzteres abschaffen will, ist dafür. Die ganz große Mehrheit der Verbandsangler in MV hat einen Fischereischein für teures Geld erworben. Wenn man jetzt prüfungsfreie Scheine, die alle vier Wochen neu ausgestellt werden können, zulässt, der unterläuft die generelle Fischereischeinpflicht. Dass ein LV dem einen Riegel vorschieben will, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Aber das ist vielleicht auch nicht das Thema hier, sondern für den Fischereischein-Thread. Mit Herrscherallüren oder "Macht" hat das für denjenigen, der gegen den Touri-Schein ist, nichts zu tun, für den Pro-Touri möglicherweise schon. Das zeigt, dass diese Begriffe nichts bringen. Es liefe darauf hinaus, dass _immer_ nur der Macht hat, der eine andere Auffassung als ich habe, während die, die so ticken wie ich, _immer _machtlos sind. Dann kann man ja nur noch weinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mir gehts nicht um den Schein oder nicht...

Sondern dass der gleiche Verband mit dem Argument "geltendes Recht" den MP wegen einer Veranstaltung anscheisst, dann aber anderes, genauso geltendes Recht (Tourischein) bei sich selber und seinen Vereinen verhindert.
Dafür mag es Gründe geben (Spaltung in Angler und organisierte Angelfischer z. B.. ;-))
Dann aber stringent immer oder gar nicht mit geltendem Recht argumentieren oder eben eine andere Begründung suchen/angeben.
Sonst in meinen Augen Macht(mißbrauch)..
Vor allem dann, wenn die Verbände sich ja immer aufs geltende Recht zurückziehen, dass sie umsetzen müssten..
Dafür gibts Behörden - Verbände sollten Lobbyarbeit machen, um Recht anglerfreundlich zu ändern..


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann sage ich es einmal so:

Wenn sie Macht hätten, könnten sie auch Lobbyarbeit machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dazu brauchts auch noch (anglerfreundliche) Kompetenz....

Siehst Du nun, worans mangelt?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dann sage ich es einmal so:
> 
> Wenn sie Macht hätten, könnten sie auch Lobbyarbeit machen.



Und dann Gnade uns Gott.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*

In der jetzigen Struktur sicher,es fehlt da schlicht und ergreifend an effektiven Kontroll-und Einflussmöglichkeiten.Das Prinzip mittelbare/unmittelbare Mitglieder,Delegierte etc. halte ich für nicht mehr Zeitgemäss.

Es reagiert auf nötige Anpassungen und Veränderungen zu statisch,zu träge und zu oft nach der Maxime "das haben wir immer so gemacht".


Es gibt im DAFV System keine echte Basisdemokratie.Sowas führt bei Entscheidungen nach Gutsherrenart-an den Anglerinteressen vorbei-zwangsläufig irgendwann zu einer Mischung aus Wut,Dessinteresse und Verdrossenheit.

Sieht man beim DAFV  in der Selbstwahrnehmung leider nur allzu deutlich:

Alles easy,geht ja mit Riesenschritten voran

Man merkt nicht einmal,was man alles versäumt oder verbockt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In der jetzigen Struktur sicher,es fehlt da schlicht und ergreifend an effektiven Kontroll-und Einflussmöglichkeiten.Das Prinzip mittelbare/unmittelbare Mitglieder,Delegierte etc. halte ich für nicht mehr Zeitgemäss.
> 
> Es reagiert auf nötige Anpassungen und Veränderungen zu statisch,zu träge und zu oft nach der Maxime "das haben wir immer so gemacht".
> 
> ...




Es handelt sich bei unseren LV und auch beim DAFV nicht um eine Interessenvertretung der Angler.
Es handelt sich bei den LV um eine Interessenvertretung der Angelvereine. Beim DAFV um eine Interessenvertretung der LV.

Wir haben immer wieder diesen kleinen Denkfehler in dieser Angelegenheit.


Im Grunde geschickt gemacht. Um den es im Endeffekt eigentlich geht, der hat nix zu melden.
Zeitgemäß? Keine Ahnung. 
Mir fällt kein Verein ein, der ähnlich gestrickt ist. Kenne mich da aber auch nicht aus.

Evtl. sind unsere politischen Vereine (Parteien) noch so gestrickt.

Der DSAV ist ein Verband für Angler, dort kann jeder Angler Mitglied werden.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In der jetzigen Struktur sicher,es fehlt da schlicht und ergreifend an effektiven Kontroll-und Einflussmöglichkeiten.Das Prinzip mittelbare/unmittelbare Mitglieder,Delegierte etc. halte ich für nicht mehr Zeitgemäss.
> 
> Es reagiert auf nötige Anpassungen und Veränderungen zu statisch,zu träge und zu oft nach der Maxime "das haben wir immer so gemacht".
> 
> ...


 
Die Struktur ist doch so gewollt und m.M. bewusst auf maximale Intransparenz ausgelegt. Solange es Präsidien gibt die nach der Maxime Handeln, dass was wir machen ist richtig und nur unsere Meinung ist richtig wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Und da brauch auch keiner sagen, "dann muss man was von innen heraus ändern und sich in entsprechende Positionen wählen lassen". Vorgeschlagen werden doch meist nur Personen die genehm sind. Gegenteilige Meinungen werden doch gern bis aufs maximal mögliche unterdrückt. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*

Die Erfahrung trügt nicht


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Die Strucktur ist doch so gewollt und m.M. bewusst auf maximale Intransparenz ausgelegt. Solange es Präsidien gibt die nach der maxime Handeln, dass was wir machen ist richtig und nur unsere Meinung ist richtig wird sich auch nichts ändern.
> 
> Und da brach auch keiner sagen, "dann muss man was von innen heraus ändern und sich in entsprechende Positionen wählen lassen". Vorgeschlagen werden doch meist nur Personen die genehm sind. Gegenteilige Meinungen werden doch gern bis aufs maximal mögliche unterdrückt. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen.




Das dieses System auf Intransparenz ausgelegt ist erkenne ich nicht am System.
Die Vereine und Verbände haben ja schon die Pflicht zu Informieren.
Vom DAFV über die LV zu den Angelvereinen und von dort zu den Mitgliedern.

Bei den handelnden Personen hakt es oftmals und an den desinteressierten Mitgliedern.


----------



## Salmo01 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Die Struktur ist doch so gewollt und m.M. bewusst auf maximale Intransparenz ausgelegt. Solange es Präsidien gibt die nach der Maxime Handeln, dass was wir machen ist richtig und nur unsere Meinung ist richtig wird sich auch nichts ändern.
> 
> Und da brauch auch keiner sagen, "dann muss man was von innen heraus ändern und sich in entsprechende Positionen wählen lassen". Vorgeschlagen werden doch meist nur Personen die genehm sind. Gegenteilige Meinungen werden doch gern bis aufs maximal mögliche unterdrückt. So zumindest meine Erfahrungen.




gewählt werden kann, wer vorgeschlagen wird. Bin in bereit mich soweit einzubringen, kann ich im Vorfeld auch dafür sorgen das ich vorgeschlagen werde. Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber die wenigsten Angler sind bereit die Zeit und auch die Ausdauer aufzubringen, das System von Innen zu ändern, möglich wäre das schon, man braucht aber einen sehr langen Atem, daran fehlt es meist


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Salmo01 schrieb:


> das System von Innen zu ändern, möglich wäre das schon, man braucht aber einen sehr langen Atem, daran fehlt es meist



Auf den Zusammenbruch warten und komplett neu anzufangen, dürfte weniger Kräftezehrend sein.

Entkernen scheint mir beim DAFV zwecklos..da ist selbst das Grundgerüst Murks.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In der jetzigen Struktur sicher,es fehlt da schlicht und ergreifend an effektiven Kontroll-und Einflussmöglichkeiten.Das Prinzip mittelbare/unmittelbare Mitglieder,Delegierte etc. halte ich für nicht mehr Zeitgemäss.
> 
> Es reagiert auf nötige Anpassungen und Veränderungen zu statisch,zu träge und zu oft nach der Maxime "das haben wir immer so gemacht".
> 
> ...



Basisdemokratie führt nicht automatisch zu "Entscheidungen nach Gutsherrenart". Dafür liegen die Ursachen woanders. Nämlich in den zu Recht von Dir kritisierten fehlenden Kontrollmöglichkeiten. Basisdemokratie ist eine überaus seltene Form der Beteiligung. Sie zu verwirklichen auf dem langen Weg vom einzelnen Mitglied über die Vereine, Bezirks-, Landes- und Bundesverbände ist überaus aufwändig und schwerfellig. Welcher Angler hängt denn schon die ganze Zeit über Abstimmungsunterlagen - und wer will das wirklich.

Lösgelöst von der aktuellen und künftigen Verfassung des DAFV ist doch die Frage, ob die bestehenden Einflussmöglichkeiten hinreichend genutzt werden. Natürlich, wenn der Angler im Verein eine abweichende Meinung äußert, muss er auch ertragen können, vom Vorstand oder Kollegen mit einer anderen Auffassung konfrontiert zu werden; das geht nicht immer "englisch" zu. Viele vakante Positionen in den Vereinsvorständen und bei den Verbandsfunktionen zeigen doch eher, dass sich viel zu wenige einbringen wollen. Und noch so fleißiges tröööten ersetzt eben keine ehrenamtliche Arbeit vor Ort. Mir sind viele Angler begegnet, die "einfach nur angeln" wollten und das ganze Verbandsgeschehen für sich ablehnten, sich nicht dafür interessieren wollten und ehrenamtliche Leistungen als solche aus Prinzip nicht akzeptierten. Das sind natürlich nicht diejenigen, die mehr Demokratie im Verband einfordern. Sie wären es auch nicht in einem wie auch immer gestalteten basisdemokratischen System. 
Richtig allerdings ist, dass die interne Informationspolitik nicht geeignet ist, zusätzliches Engagement zu fördern. Das hat ebenfalls mehrere Ursachen. Eine davon ist aber sicher, dass der DAFV weiterhin nur Verkündungspropaganda betreibt. Es gehört zur ererbten Unkultur, über Kontroversen nicht zu berichten und (streitige) Anträge nur den Mitgliedern des jeweiligen Gremiums bekannt zu machen. Das wird zu recht kritisiert.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist schon ein bisschen lustig.
Du redest davon, dass sich immer weniger Bürger/ Angler in Vereins/ Vorstandsarbeit einbringen wollen.
Gleichzeitig zeigt aber die Statistik, dass es immer mehr Vereine in Deutschland gibt.  

Woran hapert es jetzt?|supergri

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...-so-viele-vereine-wie-nie-zuvor-12288289.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Viele vakante Positionen in den Vereinsvorständen und bei den Verbandsfunktionen zeigen doch eher, dass sich viel zu wenige einbringen wollen.



Die Zahl an Personen, die in diesem Land ein Ehrenamt ausüben, steigt seit Jahren! Nur nicht im Bereich der Angelfischer!?! Warum? Liegt es einfach an den Strukturen und den in den Verbänden und Vereinen tätigen Personen? Ich bin z.B. in einem Sportverein ehrenamtlich tätig und habe mich jahrelang in einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Menschen mit einer seltenen Erkrankung engagiert, würde mich aber unter den jetzigen Bedingungen niemals in einem Verein/ Verband der Angelfischer einbringen. Da müsste ansonsten nämlich sicherlich jede Versammlung unter Polizeischutz ablaufen...

Und ganz ehrlich- ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen, ehrenamtlichen Aufgabe. Ich hatte Überlegungen, gehandicapte Kinder/ Jugendliche für unser Hobby zu interessieren. Aber auch da müsste ich mich vermutlich mit Verbänden auseinandersetzen. Somit werde ich zeitnah in einem anderen Bereich mit Kindern/ Jugendlichen arbeiten. So sieht die Realität aus!


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was nun den DSAV betrifft, so scheint er mit seiner Einzelmitgliederstruktur ja basisdemokratischer aufgestellt zu sein. Das kann sogar funktionieren, wenn man round about 150 Mitglieder hat. 
Nehmen wir aber mal theoretisch an, der DSAV könnte "nur" 400.000 Einzelmitglieder vereinen, also ungefähr die Hälfte des alten VDSF. Und nehmen wir weiter an, dass nur 10% der Einzelmitglieder zur Jahreshauptversammlung kommen wollten. Dann müsste man schon Fußballstadien anmieten, um solch eine Sitzung durchführen zu können. Und wieviel Redezeit bliebe dann für den einzelnen?! Und selbst wenn das technisch funktionierte, wieviele von den 90%, die nicht teilgenommen haben, würden sich dann nicht ausreichend mitgenommen oder eingebunden oder verpflichtet fühlen.
Für mich gibt es nur zwei Perspektiven für den DSAV, wenn überhaupt: Entweder er bleibt ungefähr so groß, wie er jetzt ist, dann spielt er auf Dauer keine Rolle. Oder er wird erheblich anwachsen, dann werden repräsentative Formen der innerverbandlichen Willensbildung Einzug erhalten.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist schon ein bisschen lustig.
> Du redest davon, dass sich immer weniger Bürger/ Angler in Vereins/ Vorstandsarbeit einbringen wollen.
> Gleichzeitig zeigt aber die Statistik, dass es immer mehr Vereine in Deutschland gibt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal mit sechs anderen Leuten einen Verein gegründet. Den gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten. Aktiv waren aber von Anfang an nur zwei. Mitglieder hat er sechs.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Zahl an Personen, die in diesem Land ein Ehrenamt ausüben, steigt seit Jahren! Nur nicht im Bereich der Angelfischer!?! Warum? Liegt es einfach an den Strukturen und den in den Verbänden und Vereinen tätigen Personen? Ich bin z.B. in einem Sportverein ehrenamtlich tätig und habe mich jahrelang in einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Menschen mit einer seltenen Erkrankung engagiert, würde mich aber unter den jetzigen Bedingungen niemals in einem Verein/ Verband der Angelfischer einbringen. Da müsste ansonsten nämlich sicherlich jede Versammlung unter Polizeischutz ablaufen...
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich- ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen, ehrenamtlichen Aufgabe. Ich hatte Überlegungen, gehandicapte Kinder/ Jugendliche für unser Hobby zu interessieren. Aber auch da müsste ich mich vermutlich mit Verbänden auseinandersetzen. Somit werde ich zeitnah in einem anderen Bereich mit Kindern/ Jugendlichen arbeiten. So sieht die Realität aus!



Ich verfolge das Thema seit 15 Jahren. Interessant ist dazu, was die Bundesstiftung Bürgerschaftliches Engagement dazu sagt.
Es gibt modernere Formen des Ehrenamts, jenseits von klassischen Vereinsfunktionen wie Schriftführer oder Kassierer. NABU und BUND machen es den Anglern doch schon seit vielen Jahren vor! Temporäres Engagement, themenbegrenzte Projektarbeit, nach dem Projekt macht man etwas anderes oder "in Familie", Keine Bindung für langjährige Amtsperioden, keine Vereinsmeierei, kein Nachfolgersuchenmüssen etc. pp. In diesen Formen engagieren sich immer mehr Menschen.
Im Bereich der Anglerorganisationen sehe ich Ähnliches bei der Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Fischarten- und Gewässerschutz Norddeutschland. Freiwillige Zusammenarbeit ohne Vereinsstrukturen - und sehr erfolgreich, jedenfalls auf dem speziellen Teilgebiet. Ob diese Formen vereinsrechtliche Strukturen ersetzen können, ist eine andere Frage. Ergänzen können und sollten sie diese allemal.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Zahl an Personen, die in diesem Land ein Ehrenamt ausüben, steigt seit Jahren! Nur nicht im Bereich der Angelfischer!?! Warum? Liegt es einfach an den Strukturen und den in den Verbänden und Vereinen tätigen Personen? Ich bin z.B. in einem Sportverein ehrenamtlich tätig und habe mich jahrelang in einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Menschen mit einer seltenen Erkrankung engagiert, würde mich aber unter den jetzigen Bedingungen niemals in einem Verein/ Verband der Angelfischer einbringen. Da müsste ansonsten nämlich sicherlich jede Versammlung unter Polizeischutz ablaufen...
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich- ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen, ehrenamtlichen Aufgabe. Ich hatte Überlegungen, gehandicapte Kinder/ Jugendliche für unser Hobby zu interessieren. Aber auch da müsste ich mich vermutlich mit Verbänden auseinandersetzen. Somit werde ich zeitnah in einem anderen Bereich mit Kindern/ Jugendlichen arbeiten. So sieht die Realität aus!




Muss am Stinkstiefel - Angler liegen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich verfolge das Thema seit 15 Jahren. Interessant ist dazu, was die Bundesstiftung Bürgerschaftliches Engagement dazu sagt.
> Es gibt modernere Formen des Ehrenamts, jenseits von klassischen Vereinsfunktionen wie Schriftführer oder Kassierer. NABU und BUND machen es den Anglern doch schon seit vielen Jahren vor! Temporäres Engagement, themenbegrenzte Projektarbeit, nach dem Projekt macht man etwas anderes oder "in Familie", Keine Bindung für langjährige Amtsperioden, keine Vereinsmeierei, kein Nachfolgersuchenmüssen etc. pp. In diesen Formen engagieren sich immer mehr Menschen.
> Im Bereich der Anglerorganisationen sehe ich Ähnliches bei der Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Fischarten- und Gewässerschutz Norddeutschland. Freiwillige Zusammenarbeit ohne Vereinsstrukturen - und sehr erfolgreich, jedenfalls auf dem speziellen Teilgebiet. Ob diese Formen vereinsrechtliche Strukturen ersetzen können, ist eine andere Frage. Ergänzen können und sollten sie diese allemal.




Wird bei den Angelvereinen nicht funktionieren.
Die Lage sieht hier etwas anders aus.
Der Angler schliesst sich zusammen um Angeln gehen zu können und nicht um irgendwelche Natur- u. Tierschutzprojekte zu organisieren.
Es steht Angeln an erster Stelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und der DAFV und seine (un)Taten 2015 (Thema hier) ist eben ein Naturschutzverband der organisierten Angelfischer - kein Wunder, dass das immer weniger werden, wenns schon vom Grundansatz her nicht zusammen passt..

Wieder zum Thema:
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr gehört, dass Frau Dr. wieder mit vollem Einsatz Bücher über Fische gelesen und für die Allgemeinheit zusammen gefasst hat.

Oder dass man inzwischen endlich (nach fast 3 Monaten) einen Ersatz für den zurück  getretenen Vize Dr. Meinelt gefunden hat..

Oder dass man was vorgelegt hat, wie man trotz des exorbitanten Eigenverwaltungsanteils die Gemeinnützigkeit behalten kann.

Oder dass man angesichts der weiteren Kündigungen endlich mal die Landesverbände informiert hätte (wie bei Weser-Ems und beim Rheinischen) und wie man das finanziell wuppen will (weil der 1 Euro Erhöhung eh nicht reicht)..

und, und, und...........


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wird bei den Angelvereinen nicht funktionieren.
> Die Lage sieht hier etwas anders aus.
> Der Angler schliesst sich zusammen um Angeln gehen zu können und nicht um irgendwelche Natur- u. Tierschutzprojekte zu organisieren.
> Es steht Angeln an erster Stelle.


 
 Die von mir genannte AFGN ist ausschließlich von Anglern gegründet und betrieben. Funktioniert sehr gut. Das mindert den Stellenwert des Angelns nicht. Es gibt Vereine, die betreiben Bruthäuser, damit besser geangelt werden kann. Angeln ist viel mehr als nur den Köder ins Wasser zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Angeln ist viel mehr als nur den Köder ins Wasser zu halten.


Angeln nicht, bewirtschaften schon.


> Die von mir genannte AFGN ist ausschließlich von Anglern gegründet und betrieben.


Und das wird nicht von Anglern gemacht, sondern getragen und betrieben von den LV der organisierten Angelfischer (http://www.wanderfische.de/AFGN/AFGN.html), also von Bewirtschaftern - auch logisch, da es da nicht ums Angeln oder Angler, sondern ums bewirtschaften geht.
*>Und das ist hier nicht das Thema.*
(ihr wisst ja, wie man ein Thema aufmacht, oder muss ich wieder eines dafür  aufmachen?)

Wieder zum Thema:
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr gehört, dass Frau Dr. wieder mit vollem Einsatz Bücher über Fische gelesen und für die Allgemeinheit zusammen gefasst hat.

Oder dass man inzwischen endlich (nach fast 3 Monaten) einen Ersatz für den zurück getretenen Vize Dr. Meinelt gefunden hat..

Oder dass man was vorgelegt hat, wie man trotz des exorbitanten Eigenverwaltungsanteils die Gemeinnützigkeit behalten kann.

Oder dass man angesichts der weiteren Kündigungen endlich mal die Landesverbände informiert hätte (wie bei Weser-Ems und beim Rheinischen) und wie man das finanziell wuppen will (weil der 1 Euro Erhöhung eh nicht reicht)..

und, und, und...........


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

War ja auch nur ein Beispiel, das gut zu dem Diskussionsverlauf passte. (Im Übrigen sind die Landesverbände nicht die Initiatoren, sondern auf dieses Pferd nur mühsam und zögerlich aufgesprungen.)

Aber ok. Man kann die Bewirtschaftung strikt vom Angeln trennen. Dann müssen die Angler am Wasser es nehmen, wie es die Bewirtschafter es wollen, sowohl was Kartenpreis, wie auch den Fischbestand betrifft. Mir ist dann lieber, die Bewirtschaftung ist in der Hand der Angler. Das kann ein einzelner selten leisten, ein Verein aber sehr wohl. Die Alternative wäre, die Bewirtschaftung wäre in den Händen von Berufsfischern oder staatlicher Stellen. Das wäre für den Angler aber in aller Regel teurer. Was ist eigentlich mit den hier so favorisierten Gewässerpools? Die Pacht von Gewässern geht einher mit der Verpflichtung zur Bewirtschaftung. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man Pools lieben und Gewässerbewirtschaftung ablehnen kann, noch dazu wenn sie durch Angler(vereine) erfolgt. 
Aber ist hier auch eigentlich nicht das Thema. Nur weil Du es angesprochen hast.

Hier ging es gerade darum, ob in Anglerorganisationen nicht moderne, vereinsuntypische Angebote, wie Projektarbeit o.ä. zumindest eine sinnvolle Ergänzung wäre. Der DAFV bewegt sich trotz schwindender Mitgliedszahlen und Überalterung (auch der Funktionäre) leider gar nicht und ist daher ein ziemlich aus der Zeit gefallener, rostiger Tanker. Das dürfte jetzt wieder zum thread passen.

 Ansonsten stimme ich zu: mangelhafte Informationspolitik, unzureichende Maßnahmen zur Sanierung der Finanzen, fehlende Klärung inhaltlicher Positionen und ein unzureichendes personalles Angebot sind die Baustellen, die leider nicht angegangen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und? Hat ja auch nix mit Angeln zu tun und nix mit DAFV.........

Geschweige denn mit dem Thema hier...

Wieder zum Thema:
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr gehört, dass Frau Dr. wieder mit vollem Einsatz Bücher über Fische gelesen und für die Allgemeinheit zusammen gefasst hat.

Oder dass man inzwischen endlich (nach fast 3 Monaten) einen Ersatz für den zurück getretenen Vize Dr. Meinelt gefunden hat..

Oder dass man was vorgelegt hat, wie man trotz des exorbitanten Eigenverwaltungsanteils die Gemeinnützigkeit behalten kann.

Oder dass man angesichts der weiteren Kündigungen endlich mal die Landesverbände informiert hätte (wie bei Weser-Ems und beim Rheinischen) und wie man das finanziell wuppen will (weil der 1 Euro Erhöhung eh nicht reicht)..

und, und, und...........


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Jetzt haben wir uns überkreuzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wieder zum Thema:
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr gehört, dass Frau Dr. wieder mit vollem Einsatz Bücher über Fische gelesen und für die Allgemeinheit zusammen gefasst hat.

Oder dass man inzwischen endlich (nach fast 3 Monaten) einen Ersatz für den zurück getretenen Vize Dr. Meinelt gefunden hat..

Oder dass man was vorgelegt hat, wie man trotz des exorbitanten Eigenverwaltungsanteils die Gemeinnützigkeit behalten kann.

Oder dass man angesichts der weiteren Kündigungen endlich mal die Landesverbände informiert hätte (wie bei Weser-Ems und beim Rheinischen) und wie man das finanziell wuppen will (weil der 1 Euro Erhöhung eh nicht reicht)..

und, und, und...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sodele, der DAFV "arbeitet" mal wieder mit voller Kraft.....

Im neuen Newsletter wird auf die aktuellen "Leistungen" hingewiesen....

So z. B. die Ausschreibung der Flußlandschaft 2016/17 - da sie das nicht alleine machen müssen........

Und einen "Ticker" für das vom DMV organisierte Meereswettangeln des DAFV...
Was ne Leistung....

Und dann noch die Castinginfos der Castingleute - also auch nix, was der  DAFV mit Präsidium oder Geschäftsstellen selber gemacht hätte....

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen

Weiterhin ungeklärt, trotz der harten "Arbeit" der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der 3 Geschäftsführer und 5 Angestellten und der (noch) 11 Präsidiumsmitglieder ist nach wie vor vieles...

Und was will man da als DAFV auch vorstellen an Arbeit der letzten 2 Jahre?
> Das neue Logo?
> Die neuen Beitragsmarken?
> Dass man die Finanzen nicht geregelt bekommt?
> Dass man weder wirklichen Rückhalt in den LV noch gar bei den organisierten Angelfischern selber hat?
> Dass man in Europa gescheitert ist mit der interfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe?
> Dass bei immer mehr steigenden Zahlen an Prüfungen immer weniger Angler zu organisierten Angelfischern degradiert werden können?
> Dass man innerhalb fast 3 Monaten nicht mal in der Lage war, nen Nachfolger als Vizepräsi für Naturschutz zu finden?
> Dass immer mehr LV kündigen?
> Dass da wohl (Weser-Ems) auch weitere Rücktritte im Präsidium anstehen?
> Dass die intern komplett zerstritten sind und die organisierte Angelfischerschaft eher spalten denn zusammen führen?
> Dass man als Präsident keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben muss?
und, und, und, und........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*DAFV kann hellsehen*​

Interessant!!

Ich dachte zuerst, die Meldung übers Casting des DAFV wäre ein Versehen..

Die Sitzung hätte evtl. im Januar stattgefunden, weil es beim DAFV ja heißt:
"Im Ergebnis der Tagung des Sportausschusses vom 23. bis 25. *Februar* 2015 in Halle "
Dass das also ein Vertipper beim Datum war.....

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...port-info-1-2015-mit-unterlagen-und-hinweisen

Dann hab ich mal unter Termine geguckt:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/termine?view=event

Und tatsächlich:
*DIE SITZUNG FINDET ERST IM FEBRUAR STATT!!!!

DIE HABEN ABER JETZT SCHON DAS ERGEBNIS IM ANSCHLUSS AN DIE ERST NOCH STATTFINDENDE SITZUNG!!!*

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - die lassen dann wahrscheinlich wie bei der (Kon)Fusion auch so lange abstimmen, bis denen da oben dann das Ergebnis zur Meldung  passt......

Ob das Hauptamt mit 3 Geschäftsführern und 5 Angestellten oder das Präsidium mit seinen 12 Ehrenamtlern solche hellseherischen Fähigkeiten haben - oder alle zusamen - , kann ich natürlich nicht verifizieren..

Aber ich bin angesichts dieser Leistung im Bereich des Hellsehens natürlich schwer beeindruckt!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vielleicht war ja die Sitzung im Januar *2014* (!) gemeint, und es war tatsächlich nur ein Tippfehler...


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die dürfen das nicht ändern - hier liest doch keiner von der Verbandsspitze mit ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja die Sitzung im Januar *2014* (!) gemeint, und es war tatsächlich nur ein Tippfehler...


Wenn, dann wohl Februar 2014 ;-))
(wobei ich erst mal gucken müsste, ob die da überhaupt ne Sitzung in Halle hatten)..

Und würde es wirklich irgendwas besser machen, wenn die dafür dann 1 Jahr gebraucht hätten???


----------



## TJ. (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Auf der Seite steht 23-25 Januar nur in der anklickbaren Meldung steht Februar.
Da diese aber auch 1/15 oben stehen hat geh ich davon aus das es wohl am 23-25 Januar in halle diese Veranstaltung gab.
Schreibfehler kommen vor seh ich jetzt im Vergleich zu den anderen Sachen noch als das harmloseste an.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



TJ. schrieb:


> Auf der Seite steht 23-25 Januar nur in der anklickbaren Meldung steht Februar.
> Da diese aber auch 1/15 oben stehen hat geh ich davon aus das es wohl am 23-25 Januar in halle diese Veranstaltung gab.



Haben sie aber erst jetzt geändert - freut uns doch, wenn wir helfen konnten - vielleicht merken sies auch noch bei dem anklickbaren Text..????????????????

Komisch nur, dass diese Sitzung in Halle laut Terminkalender erst im Februar stattfindet und nicht im Januar stattgefunden hatte ;-)

Januar war nur Fuldabrück mit den Fischereireferenten - kaum besucht (von da stammt auch die Info, dass noch zwei weitere Landesverbände schon 2014 gekündigt hatten, die wir noch nicht auf der Liste hatten (Gespräche beim Bier))...

Vielleicht wollen sies da auch noch verbessern bei ihren Terminen???

Ich persönlich hab immer mehr den Eindruck, als ob da weder einer der Hauptamtler noch einer der Ehrenamtler auch nur ansatzweise überhaupt was begreift oder richtig machen kann - außer Geld für nix verbrennen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn man so selten seine Mitglieder informiert, benötigt man halt für das Erstellen einer fehlerfreien Meldung schon mal eine Einarbeitungszeit von 15- 20 Jahren. Da muss man auch mal Verständnis haben... ;-)


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann wohl Februar 2014 ;-))
> (wobei ich erst mal gucken müsste, ob die da überhaupt ne Sitzung in Halle hatten)..
> 
> Und würde es wirklich irgendwas besser machen, wenn die dafür dann 1 Jahr gebraucht hätten???



Darauf habe ich so etwas von gewartet 
 Aber es macht schon Sinn, Änderungen des Anmeldeverfahrens nicht in einer laufenden Saison wirksam werden zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die haben es ja inzwischen geändert auf ihrer Seite, was Deine "pro Verbandler-Interpretation" mit 2014 eher wieder unwahrscheinlich erscheinen lässt - sorry, die sind und bleiben in meinen Augen schlicht unfähig..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> TJ. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf der Seite steht 23-25 Januar nur in der anklickbaren Meldung steht Februar.
> ...



PS:
Jetzt haben sies auch anklickbaren Teil geändert "in Januar 2015 i*n Halle*" - und der Termin in Halle findet doch laut Terminkalender (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/t...-2015-mit-unterlagen-und-hinweisen?view=event) immer noch erst im Februar  2015 statt und Januar 2015 war nur Fischereireferententagung in *Fuldabrück*..

Warum sollten das auch die Fischereireferenten im Januar in Fuldabrück besprechen (geht ja um Casting), wenn die Castingreferenten im Februar in Halle tagen?

Peinlich ist denen doch echt nix mehr ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ternetseite-der-european-anglers-alliance-eaa

Ist es nicht schön?

Während der DAFV nicht in der Lage ist, Informationen auf seiner eigenen Seite vernünftig hinzukriegen, muss er nun eine Meldung bringen, dass die EEA eine neue Internetseite hat.

Der Geschäftsführer Spahn hat also scheinbar nicht genug zu tun mit den eigenen Problemen im DAFV (von Finanzen über Kündigungen von Mitgliedern bis hin zu fehlendem Ersatz für weg gerannte Vizepräsis), so dass er eine neue Seite eines anderen Verbandes als "Erfolg" vermelden muss - denen ist echt nix mehr peinlich..

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiterhin ungeklärt, trotz der harten "Arbeit" der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der 3 Geschäftsführer und 5 Angestellten und der (noch) 11 Präsidiumsmitglieder ist nach wie vor vieles...
> 
> Und was will man da als DAFV auch vorstellen an Arbeit der letzten 2 Jahre?
> > Das neue Logo?
> ...









PS:
 Zu dieser obigen "tollen" neuen Meldung kam sogar gerade noch ein Newsletter des DAFV - Arbeitsbeschaffung???

Haben die sonst echt nix zu tun?


----------



## Carassius venator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hört sich ja alles ziemlich chaotisch an, 
da hoffe ich doch, dass mein Landesverbandspräsident vom LV 21 *Bernhard P. *doch noch zur STANGE hält und VIZE bleibt oder ?

Ohne LV- Präsi könnte es bei uns auch nicht weitergehen, ob es der Zweite macht, ist die Frage ?

Könnten wir nicht einfach das "Rad der Zeit" einfach mal so 2 Jahre oder so ähnlich zurückdrehen - das würde mir viel besser gefallen!


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> da hoffe ich doch, dass mein Landesverbandspräsident vom LV 21 Bernhard P. doch noch zur STANGE hält und VIZE bleibt oder ?


Echt?
Der ist doch mit einer der Hauptverantwortlichen für die ganze Sche..... mit der (Kon)Fusion....

Zuerst dagegen stimmen, dann umfallen (man munkelt für Postenangebot (Vize isser ja dann auch geworden)) - und als Parteifreund von Frau Dr. ist ihm Umfallen sicher auch nix ganz Neues..

Jetzt am 7. 02. ist erstmal Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV, kurz darauf (genauen Termin weiss ich grad nicht, 2 - 3 Tage) Präsidiumssitzung bei Weser-Ems zur Besprechung der dann anderthalb bis zwei Wochen später stattfindenden Sitzung mit den Vereinsvorsitzenden.

Dann am 14. 03. Verbandsausschuss - da wirds richtig krachen, was man schon alles so hört aus diversen Landesverbänden.

Danach wird man sicher bezüglich der ganzen DAFV-Chose und auch Weser-Ems mehr wissen..


----------



## Carassius venator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



			
				Carassius venator schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten wir nicht einfach das "Rad der Zeit" einfach mal so 2 Jahre oder so ähnlich zurückdrehen - das würde mir viel besser gefallen!
> .




*  Und was ist damit?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zu spät - auf uns und andere Warner hat ja niemand gehört, die organisierten Angelfischer wollten das ja mehrheitlich so und haben seitdem auch immer wieder die Funktionäre und Delegierten gewählt, die das verbrochen hatten - da würde auch ein zurückdrehen um 2 Jahre nix nützen. Es wären immer noch die gleichen Betonköppe.


----------



## Hezaru (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Erstmal Danke an Thomas für die Übersicht der Austritte, Kündigungen und Hochrechnungen.
Alle LV hofften wohl das wird schon irgendwie und Niemand wollte Schuld sein einen BV DAFV zu blokieren.
Ich hoffe mal das es für Rettungen zu spät ist. Da muss was Neues her mit neuen Köpfen.
Ich bin nicht der Meinung das Bayern etz. Schuld ist.
Nachdem kein Wille erkennbar war etwas voranzubringen, waren sie nur die ersten die Konseqent waren.


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Ohne LV- Präsi könnte es bei uns auch nicht weitergehen, ob es der Zweite macht, ist die Frage ?
> .



Den Posten können Rainer Schiller oder Mark Petermann ( beide LFV Bremen ) noch mitmachen....


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu spät - auf uns und andere Warner hat ja niemand gehört, die organisierten Angelfischer wollten das ja mehrheitlich so und haben seitdem auch immer wieder die Funktionäre und Delegierten gewählt, die das verbrochen hatten - da würde auch ein zurückdrehen um 2 Jahre nix nützen. Es wären immer noch die gleichen Betonköppe.


 
 Ist nicht ganz richtig was du da schreibst. 
 Die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer haben überhaupt nichts von der Fusion im Vorfeld erfahren,(eine große Anzahl weiß bis Heute nichts davon) geschweige die Funktionäre und Delegierten gewählt. Das wird alles im stillen Kämmerlein in den Bezirk und Landesverbänden Ausgekungelt. Auf den Vereins Versammlungen wurde dort über dieses Thema kaum ein Wort verloren. Frage mal nach, wer von den gemeinen Mitgliedern der Vereine was davon gewusst hat, wer es nicht
aus den Foren im I.net weiß ist immer noch im Tal der Ahnungslosen.


----------



## Carassius venator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Den Posten können Rainer Schiller oder Mark Petermann ( beide LFV Bremen ) noch mitmachen....



Ne ne, Knispel, 

unter der "Knute" von Bremer Angelfunktionären zu stehen, kann sich kein Niedersachse oder Oldenburger ( LV Weser-Ems) vorstellen - da reicht wirklich nicht die Vorstellungskraft!

Wo wir doch schon dabei sind, mittelfristig einen NORDSTAAT als Bundesland zu kreiren, weil doch Bremen gar nicht weiß, wie hoch verschuldet dies Ländle/die Stadt ist, sollten wir  doch auch im Zuge dieser Umstrukturierung einen gesamten Landesverband gründen, der mit einer Sprache spricht.


Und der dann auch sehr stimmgewaltig ist - nicht so wie die Niedersachsen, die ihren Präsidenten in Ostfriesland sitzen haben.

Wie kommt das denn!


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> Frage mal nach, wer von den gemeinen Mitgliedern der Vereine was davon gewusst hat, wer es nicht aus den Foren im I.net weiß ist immer noch im Tal der Ahnungslosen.


Wir tun was wir können - wenn die organisierten Angelfischer nicht in der Lage sind, das zu lesen, zu verstehen und weiter zu verbreiten, nehm ich die Schuld jedenfalls nicht auf mich..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266580
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286362
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263553
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267727


----------



## Hezaru (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

dieteraaland,
ist bei uns genauso, ich schätze das keine 5 Prozent unseres  Vereins wissen das es einen Bundesverband gibt. Und sag mal zu denen sie sollen mehr Beiträge bezahlen für eine Verbandsebene die sie nicht mal bemerkt haben. Da bin ich mal gespannt.|supergri
Dem "gemeinen" Angler möchte ich hier überhaupt keinen Vorwurf machen.
Diese streng Geheime Struktur der Verbände hat Jahrzehntelang bestens funktioniert. Dank des I-Netz hab auch ich es mal mitbekommen. Wer kein AB liest nicht.
Meine schlimmste Befürchtung war das der LV Bayern in den Dafv zurückkehrt. Denke die Gefahr ist gebannt, evtl. durch uns MFR.
Ich bin in einigen Verbänden die sehr viel teurer sind. Aber die tun was und sind ihre Beiträge zigfach wert.#6
Unser Bezirksverband oder LV (weiss nicht wo das Geld genau herkommt) fördern jetzt wieder Besatz mit Aal,Nasen,Äschen,Rutten:vik:,die sind ihren Beitrag wert.
Da vom Dafv keine Leistung erkennbar ist fragt man sich schon was der Wert ist.
Ist irgendwie wie in dem Film mit Nick Nolte, ein NSA im NSA.
Nur die hatten Kohle ohne Ende|bla:


----------



## velvet-dagger (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Carassius,

liegt Ostfriesland nicht in Niedersachsen?

Warum tun sich die beiden Verbände nicht  zusammen und bilden einen gemeinsamen Verband der etwas ausrichten kann?

Können die beiden Präsis, obwohl sie sich kennen,
das nicht hinkriegen?

Liegt es daran, dass der eine Präsi untergeben für den DAFV ist und der andere,  weil er in diesem Verband keine persönlichen Vorteile hat, absolut kritisch ist.

Ich habe bisher nur mitgelesen, früher mich unter Velvet beteiligt, aber ich habe mich neu registriert, um Dir zu antworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier ist das Thema nicht die LV, sondern der DAFV.

Der LSFV-NDS war schon immer gegen diese Art von Bundesverband mit diesem Personal, dieser Satzung etc..

Zuerst war das Weser-Ems auch, die sind dann umgekippt.

(davon ab empfehle ich den organisierten Niedersachsenangelfischern einfach auch mal die Verbandsbeiträge zu vergleichen - man kann auch problemlos wechseln)

Ob, wie und warum die nun zusammen arbeiten soll(t)en als LV (oder besser doch nicht), dazu könnt ihr gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Heute Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV in Offenbach.*


Vielleicht passiert ja was?

Die merken, dass Zahler weniger werden könnten, als man bisher dachte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296120

Sie haben nach über 3 Monaten immer noch keinen Nachfolger gefunden für den zurückgetretenen Vize für Naturschutz, Dr. Meinelt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913

Nachdem auch der Landesverband Weser-Ems beim DAFV gekündigt hat, geben jetzt auch vielleicht endlich Vize für Finanzen Pieper (Präsi Weser-Ems) und Referent für Naturschutz (Vize Meinelt auch schon weg - und das bei einem "Naturschutz"verband...) Salva (Weser-Ems), ihre Posten beim DAFV auf und kümmern sich mal wieder um ihren Landesverband.

Sie merken im Präsidium, dass eine Beitragserhöhung um nur den einen Euro, der eh nicht ausreicht, nicht durchbekommen werden. 
Geschweige denn - je nach Anzahl dann wirklich eintretender Kündigungen - eine unbedingt notwendige Erhöhung von mindestens 2 bis über 10 Euro:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Und dann wird wahrscheinlich noch Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn z. B. auch den Referenten Quinger und Dettmar (Referenten Süß/Meeresangelfischen) erklären, dass Trophäenangelfischen (obwohls da nur um Fotos, nicht um Trophäen geht - abgeknüppelt und als Trophäe an der Wand wär ja wieder ok...) und Wettangelfischen überhaupt nicht geht und Hege kein vernünftiger Grund zum Angeln mehr ist.
Und sowieso jeder Fisch, der nicht geschützt ist, abgeknüppelt werden muss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Sein Interview wurde ja jetzt nach Tagen weder von ihm (Gegendarstellung, MUSS veröffentlicht werden) oder der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, noch von einem anderen Präsidiumsmitglied richtig gestellt, so dass man das wohl als offizielle Linie des DAFV sehen muss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Und sie lösen endlich konsequenterweise den DAFV auf.................



*Oder so:*
Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass man die "Erfolge" in Europa (Scheitern interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe "Angelfischerei", Europabudget pro Jahr 2.500 Euro), Kampf gegen Wasserkraft und Kormoran (wurde eigentlich was genau erreicht?) und die tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (endlich klar: Angeln nur zum abknüppeln!) lobt und ansonsten alles laufen lässt - bis zum 14. März, wenns auf der dann anstehenden Verbandsausschusssitzung in Kassel sicher lebhafter werden dürfte....


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Heute Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV in Offenbach.*
> 
> Sie haben nach über 3 Monaten immer noch keinen Nachfolger gefunden für den zurückgetretenen Vize für Naturschutz, Dr. Meinelt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913
> ...



Ich wüsste da ein paar Leute vom NABU die das eben mitmachen würden ....


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wäre ich Vizepräsident und mein Heimat-Landesverband würde austreten, so würde ich zurücktreten.
 Das ist zwar nach der Satzung nicht vorgeschrieben. Aber wenn ich meinen eigenen Landesverband nicht davon überzeugen kann, im DAFV zu verbleiben, dann kann ich auch nicht erwarten, auf Bundesebene irgendjemanden von meinen Argumenten zu überzeugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ehre?
Anstand?
Rückgrat?
Kompetenz?
Im DAFV?


----------



## Carassius venator (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Und -

ist schon etwas nach draußen gedrungen von der

*HEUTIGEN PRÄSIDIUMSSITZUNG?*

Gibt es von dort keinen "Treppenfunk" oder so ähnlich?


.#c#c#c

-


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Und -
> 
> ist schon etwas nach draußen gedrungen von der
> 
> ...



Das dauert etwas, die passen da auf wie Schießhunde, direkt wie von der HV kommt da nix
 ;-)))

Ich weiss aber, wen die für einen meiner Informanten halten und lach mich darüber schon immer tot - der würde mich eher an die Wand nageln, als mir Infos zu geben..


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das vorauseilende Rückzugsgefecht des VDSF und jetzt des DAFV beruht im Kern auf der Annahme, dass man weitere Restriktionen vermeiden könne, indem man versucht, vermeintlich tierschutzwidriges Verhalten von Anglern zu verhindern. Das ist aber eine unzutreffende Annahme, wie die Anzeigen- und Einstellungswelle beweist.
> 
> Ja. Eine Strategie, die seit Jahrzehnten verfolgt wird und durchweg erfolglos war, im Gegenteil, sie hat zu weiteren Restriktionen geführt.
> Aber die Verbanditen sind nicht in der Lage, diesen grundlegenden Strategiefehler überhaupt zu erkennen!
> ...



Und deshalb gehört diese ganze Bande weg!





Carassius venator schrieb:


> Und -
> ist schon etwas nach draußen gedrungen von der
> HEUTIGEN PRÄSIDIUMSSITZUNG?


Tagesordnung vermutlich:
Top 1 - Rückblick auf die gelungene Entwicklung des Logos
Top 2 - Vortrag über Kleine Wasserkraft von Dr. Happach-Kasan
_Jubel & Mittagsessen_
Top 3 - der freiwillige Bleiverzicht der EAA, Gastredner EAA-Mitgründer Peter Mohnert
_Kaffeepause für Jubel und Huldigungen_
Top 4 - Planung der Abstimmungsergebnisse der kommenden JHV, Formlierung der Anweisungen an die Deligierten
Top 5 - Plan der Ehrungen auf der kommenden JHV
_Abendessen und Ausklang
_


----------



## Elbangler_70 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und deshalb gehört diese ganze Bande weg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast das manische Anbeten eines "Schreins" vergessen...:q:q:q:q

Das dauert mindestens ne Stunde. Hier wird dann auch geprüft ob alle mit dem gleichen Eifer beten.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und deshalb gehört diese ganze Bande weg!


So ein langes Posting und alles in einem Satz gesagt...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Scheint aber ne deftigere Versammlung zu geben, was man so im Rauschen dunkler Wälder hört..

Da ja seit der Mitgliederversammlung im November letzten Jahres trotz all der Kündigungen und des ansonstigen Nichtstuns in Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen wohl eher keine konkrete Arbeit zur "Rettung" des DAFV stattgefunden hat, scheint zumindest bei einzelnen Präsidiumsmitgliedern doch die Einsicht zumindest mal vorsichtig angeklopft haben, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.

Die Stimmung in den Geschäftsstellen sowie zwischen den Geschäftsstellen und zwischen Geschäftsstellen und Präsidium wird auch allgemein nicht mit übermäßig positiven Adjektiven umschrieben, um das mal mehr als vorsichtig auszudrücken....

Ebenso scheint doch tatsächlich mehr als nur ein Landesverband mehrmals insistiert zu haben, dass die Informationspolitik des Bundesverbandes nicht gerade als übermäßig offen bezeichnet werden könne und doch schnellstens deutlich geändert werden sollte..

Warten wir also mal ab, was wir in der kommenden Woche dann so (konkret(er)) rauskriegen können....


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn man von unzufriedenen, meckernden LVs hört oder Aussagen wie, "wir sehen das auch kritisch..." bekommt, und sich nichts, aber auch gar nichts, ändert.
Allenfalls wird es immer schlimmer.

Dieser Laden ist zu wirklichen Reformen nicht fähig. Das sieht man daran, dass selbst fetteste Patzer null Konsequenzen haben.

Man stelle sich solch ein Handeln in einem Unternehmen vor.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, woher manche Kollegen, die durchaus gut argumentieren und vernünftige Ansichten haben, Kollege Brotfisch z.B. #h , ihren Optimismus hernehmen, dass aus diesem kantaminierten Sumpf noch irgendein Pflänzchen ans Licht kommen könnte.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was soll schon passieren? Mit sediertem Hirn und den Unwillen was zu tun und nur der Bereitschaft weiter abzukassieren wird da nichts kommen. 
Noch dazu wo es doch eine Präsidentin von der FDP gibt, die wie alle Politiker und Tintenfische zu den wirbellosen Lebensformen zählt.  Aber ich tue den Tintenfischen unrecht, denn die wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Carassius venator (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und deshalb gehört diese ganze Bande weg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ein klein wenig Geduld,  bitte*


#c#c#c

*Die heutige 
Präsidiumssitzung *
muss doch schon längst beendet sein!

Nach einem lukullischen (Gemeinschafts-)Mahl werden sicher heute Abend die Herren und die Dame zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen, schließlich hat man schon vorher die Reisekosten- und Spesenabrechnung beim Finanz-Präsi oder Vize-Präsi abgegeben, alles wurde prombt beglichen und die Barmittel in Empfang genommen.

Es sei ihnen nach getaner Arbeit und schweren Entscheidungen mit vielen Zugeständnissen zugunsten *DEUTSCHER ANGLER* oder *ANGELFISCHER* auch gegönnt, aber wir wissen immer noch noch nicht, was dabei rumgekommen ist!

Gibt es im Präsidium denn nicht mal einen 

*      JUDAS*

der sich offenbart?​
.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es wäre aber eher ein *Messias*, 
wenn der für Transparenz in dem Mauschelklub sorgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

In einer Klärgrube ist weder ein Messias noch ein Judas zu erwarten...

Die Infos werden wie immer kommen, ihr werdet sie, sobald eingetrudelt, auch erhalten bei uns - wie immer.....

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das dauert etwas, die passen da auf wie Schießhunde, direkt wie von der HV kommt da nix
> ;-)))
> 
> Ich weiss aber, wen die für einen meiner Informanten halten und lach mich darüber schon immer tot - der würde mich eher an die Wand nageln, als mir Infos zu geben..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Nach einem lukullischen (Gemeinschafts-)Mahl werden sicher heute Abend die Herren und die Dame zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen, schließlich hat man schon vorher die Reisekosten- und Spesenabrechnung beim Finanz-Präsi oder Vize-Präsi abgegeben, alles wurde prombt beglichen und die Barmittel in Empfang genommen.


 
 Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die ihren Teil vom geselligen Abend selbst begleichen. Du glaubst auch immer noch, dass die etwas (positives) für Angler tun, oder?


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

@Kati

 Ich stimme Deinen fachlichen Anmerkungen durchaus zu. Lediglich habe ich in meinem Deine Schlussfolgerung nach Beseitigung des Verbandes und der agierenden Personen nicht gezogen. (Der Grund dafür liegt darin, dass in diesem thread die Äußerung von Dr. Spahn Thema ist. Die ist zwar ein dicker Klops und wohl sogar symptomatisch. Aber in meiner Sicht würde sie allein keine Verbandsauflösung rechtfertigen, wenn sonst alles stimmen würde.)

 Ich bin übrigens *nicht optimistisch*, dass es in der Frage c & d zu einer baldigen Kurskorrektur des DAFV kommt. Das würde zunächst einmal die Bereitschaft zu einem innerverbandlichen Willensbildungsprozess kommt. Meines Wissens gibt es ja noch die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission. Die könnte das Thema aufgreifen oder dazu einen Auftrag vom Präsidium bekommen und mal in einer Empfehlung aufschreiben, welche Klärungsbedarfe es beim Tierschutz in der Angelei gibt. Angesichts der Anzeigen von (selbsternannten) Tierschützern und der Verfahren gegen Angler und Vereinsvorstände gibt es ja einen hinreichenden Anlass, das zu tun. Bereits die Veröffentlichung eines solchen Auftrages wäre ja ein Tätigkeitsnachweis. Aber wie so oft herrscht Funkstille.
 Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob Präsidium und Geschäftsführung genügend Fachlichkeit besitzen, um das Thema in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken. Aber meiner Einschätzung nach fehlt es an der Bereitschaft, einen sicher nicht unkontroversen Diskussionsprozess aufzumachen (während man noch so vielen anderen Problemen ausgesetzt ist). Das ist bedauerlich. Man denke an das Thema Wettangeln. Die Haltung einiger weniger VDSF-Traditionalisten führt ja dazu, dass jedwede Diskussion unterdrückt wird. Wer immer gleich mit dem Austritt seines Landesverbandes droht, wenn irgendwo eine andere Meinung geäußert wird, dem geht es nicht um Weiterentwicklung, sondern um Verhinderung von Bewegung. Mit dem Austritt des LV Weser-Ems ist dieses Droh- und Verhinderungspotenzial zwar gesunken. Aber dadurch allein wird innerverbandliche Willensbildung noch nicht entstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob Präsidium und Geschäftsführung genügend Fachlichkeit besitzen, um das Thema in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
Echt?
Immer noch nicht??
Wie oft müssen die ihre "Kompetenz" denn noch beweisen, bis es der Letzte merkt?




> Meines Wissens gibt es ja noch die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission.


Die ist aber beim DFV angesiedelt..
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/fischerei_und_wasserrechtskommission.html

Auch wenn da die Kompetenzhelden des DAFV dabei sind wie Frau Dr., oder Geschäftsführer des DAFV , oder Juristen, die bis heute nicht begriffen haben, was Zahlung unter Vorbehalt bedeuten kann für den DAFV z. B...


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zur DFWK: Ich weiß, dass die offiziell beim DFV angesiedelt ist. Sie hat aber schon d.ö. Aufträge des VDSF übernommen und bearbeitet. Und der erklärte Gegner jedweden Zurücksetzens nicht geschonter Fische, der ehemalige VDSF-Präsident Mohnert (Blinker-Interview), ist glücklicherweise nicht Mitglied im Fachausschuss Fischereirecht.

Fachlichkeit:
Wir sehen die Dinge ja von außen. Schlechte Performance muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass *niemand* in Präsidium und Geschäftsführung genügend Fachlichkeit besitzt, um die c&d-Thematik zu bearbeiten - und wenn es nur der Auftrag an die DFWK wäre. Nur scheint es so zu sein, dass sich die Fachlichkeit bislang nicht durchsetzen kann. Das hängt mit der Unkultur der unterdrückten Willensbildung zusammen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Wir sehen die Dinge ja von außen. Schlechte Performance muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass niemand in Präsidium und Geschäftsführung genügend Fachlichkeit besitzt....
> ......
> Das hängt mit der Unkultur der unterdrückten Willensbildung zusammen.


Kompetenz ist doch da - nur keine positive für Angler, das Angeln noch für organisierte Angelfischer...

Oder bitte nur ein Beispiel dafür aus den letzten 5 Jahren (um auch Altverbände mit einzubeziehen)...

Die habens verbockt - die könnens nicht, wenns um Angler, Angeln oder organisierte Angelfischer geht.,

Ein Neuanfang oder eine Restrukturierung KANN NUR überhaupt Sinn machen, wenn die ALLE weg sind, die das verbockt haben und verantwortlich waren und sind in BV und LV...

Neben DAFV-Präsidium und Hauptamt also auch


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..








Auch Performance gehört zur Kompetenz in einem Lobbyverband.....


----------



## Anrainer (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo zusammen,

Nur so zum schmunzeln beim Thema "ein echter Angler knüppelt alles ab." Habt Ihr Euch schon mal die Internetseite angeguckt? Die Forelle und der Hecht sehen fast so aus, als würden sie zurück gesetzt. Die Jungs mit den Kopfruten sehen fast aus wie Wettfischer......


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es hat ja nie jemand bestritten, dass das ne heuchlerische und verlogene Veranstaltung ist - willkommen im Forum ;-)


----------



## NedRise (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Anrainer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nur so zum schmunzeln beim Thema "ein echter Angler knüppelt alles ab." Habt Ihr Euch schon mal die Internetseite angeguckt? Die Forelle und der Hecht sehen fast so aus, als würden sie zurück gesetzt. Die Jungs mit den Kopfruten sehen fast aus wie Wettfischer......




Da musste ich auch schon herzlich lachen...:m


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kompetenz ist doch da - nur keine positive für Angler, das Angeln noch für organisierte Angelfischer...
> 
> Oder bitte nur ein Beispiel dafür aus den letzten 5 Jahren (um auch Altverbände mit einzubeziehen)...
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon einige kennengelernt, auch wenn ich hier namentlich keinen hervorheben will. Selbst unter den von Dir gerade aufgelisteten. Aber sie hatten es im VDSF immer schwer, fortschrittliche Positionen erfolgreich zu vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann sind die aber auch untauglich, wenn  sie es nicht schaffen - sorry..........

Und die haben nun mal ALLE versagt - *und ALLE FÜR diese (Kon)Fusion gestimmt* - schon das disqualifiziert jeden der Genannten, bevor er sich dafür nicht offiziell bei Anglern und organisierten Angelfischer für seine Dummheit der Zustimmung zu dem Desaterkonstrukt entschuldigt hat.....
(Hauptsache bestehende Struktur, oder wie war das?? ;-))))))

Neue Männer braucht  das Land (und das ich als bekennender Macho, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mancher zwischen 40-50 Jährige (Spahn?) ist im Kopp älter als mancher Opa..

Hat sowenig mit Alter wie mit Ost/West zu tun

Ist aber ein anderes Thema - und auch die jungen organisierten Angelfischer wählen immer wieder die gleichen "alten Säcke" - selber schuld, nicht besser verdient.

ALLE wählen und finanzieren sie ja ihre Funktionäre!

Wer DAFV wählt und finanziert, wird dann halt auch DAFV bekommen...

Oder dachtet ihr, ihr kriegt dann nen Anglerverband?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Zur Präsidiumssitzung:*

Wie üblich bei solchen Sitzungen krieg ich ja von unterschiedlichsten Leuten vielfältigste Rückmeldungen...

In wie weit die alle stimmen, ist immer fraglich.

Aber sie waren ziemlich übereinstimmend und bisher immer verlässlich. 

Daher möchte ich nur kurz aufführen, was gesichert scheint.

Tagesordnung Verbandsausschuss (14. März) scheinen sie zusammen gebastelt zu haben, was auch satzungsmäßig schon dringend notwendig ist (muss ja diese Woche noch versendet werden. Nicht, dass die Helden im DAFV das bisher gekümmert hätte...)

Ansonsten wars wohl eher eine “unharmonisch” zu nennende Sitzung, andere sagen “es war nur Streit und Hauen und Stechen”....

Sicher scheint, dass tatsächlich wohl mehr Landes- und Spezialverbände gekündigt haben, so wie wir schon berichtet haben – und nach wie vor die Mitglieder/Landesverbände darüber nicht informiert wurden.

Ein Nachfolger für Dr. Meinelt kann immer noch nicht benannt werden, das soll wohl auf die LV “weggeschoben” werden im VA.

Ansonsten wurde wohl nix Konkretes beschlossen, eine im Vorfeld intern angekündigte Erklärung an die LV lässt wohl noch bis Ende diesen oder Anfang nächsten Monats auf sich warten..

Warten wir also mal ab, ob bis Ende der Woche dann tatsächlich die Tagesordnung, wie satzungsmäßig vorgeschrieben, tatsächlich verschickt wird.

Dann wieder mehr Fakten..




PS:
Es gäbe noch einige spannende Dinge zu berichten, aber immer nur von einzelnen Informanten und nicht übereinstimmend, daher warte ich noch auf Verifizieruzng..

Sollte da aber an einigem ansatzweise was dran sein............................................................


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wars wohl eher eine “unharmonisch” zu nennende Sitzung, andere sagen “es war nur Streit und Hauen und Stechen”....
> ...



Ich nenne es Kindergarten, was ist denn bloß an der Angelei so wichtig, dass man sich die Köppe einschlagen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da gings um Angelfischen, nicht um Angeln....
;-))))
Dass man euch darauf immer wieder hinweisen muss...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März


*Verbandsausschuss 14. März 2015​*
Auch nach der Präsidiumssitzung (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4288677#post4288677) gehts ja weiter.

Nun also mit der Verbandsausschusssitzung am 14. März...

Und da steht schon einiges an Themen an, was die von 13 Uhr 30 bis ca. 18 Uhr ab"arbeiten" wollen...

Laut Tagesordnung (neben dem ganzen Begrüßungskram) unter anderem dann folgende Punkte:
> Kündigungen der diversen Landesverbände sowie die Schreiben von den LV Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt

> Beitragsanpassung und Haushaltsplan 2016

> Suche nach einem Nachfolger für Dr. Meinelt als Naturschutzvize _(hallo, der hatte vor über 3 Monaten hingeschmissen - auch schon aufgewacht??)_

> Bericht aus der Sitzung des Finanzausschusses am 25.02. 2015
_(interessanterweise scheint da was an den LV vorbei gelaufen zu sein, denn dass dieser Ausschuss installiert wurde, wer dazu gehört, wer nicht berücksichtigt wurde etc., welche Kompetenzen der hat, das wurde nirgends klar).._

> Vereinbarungen mit DMV und DSAV und Kündigung CIPS etc..

> Einspruch gegen die Aufnahme des DSAV _(Meines Wissens: Wird der Einspruch abgelehnt, muss das auf der kommenden HV behandelt werden, bis dahin ist der DSAV wohl noch kein reguläres Mitglied im DAFV)_

_Auch cool:
Die LV können den BV-Beitrag ja von den Vereinen direkt vom BV einziehen lassen - dafür, dass die also direkt das Geld bekommen können (man denke an NDS ;-))), wollen sie das aber jetzt wohl kostenpflichtig machen._
TOP:
> Mögliche Kostenpflicht einer Leistung zum Inkasso für Verbände 
(§ 18, Absatz 1, 2. Satz)

> Anfrage des Referates Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298692) 

> *Und dann *- _also echt sorry, das hat mich nach (fast) 2 Jahren Rechtskraft des DAFV und der "tatkräftigen Arbeit" von 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten  sowie 13 Präsidiumsmitgliedern unter der "Leitung der kompetenten Nichtanglerin, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wirklich umgehauen - gehts wirklich noch??:_
*Aufgaben eines Dachverbandes*


*Die fangen nach 2 Jahren an drüber nachzudenken, welche Aufgaben ein Dachverband hat?????????????????????????????
*
Dazu habe ich eine klare Meinung:
[zensiert...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]

boah ey...............................................





Zu den Schreiben der Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhaltiner später mehr..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die fangen nach 2 Jahren an drüber nachzudenken, welche Aufgaben ein Dachverband hat?????????????????????????????
> *


 
 Immerhin- und vermutlich werden die in den kommenden 2 (oder auch 20 oder 200) Jahren auch zu keinem Ergebnis kommen!

 Die haben bestimmt hier mitgelesen und jetzt festgestellt, dass es mit einem Logo und einigen öffentlichen Aussagen zur Abknüppelpflicht wirklich nicht getan ist.

 Das die sich bei den wenigen Landesverbänden ab 2016 überhaupt noch Bundesverband nennen mögen. Eventuell ändern die das aber ja auch und entwickeln dann ein neues Logo...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hab schon wieder Blutdruck......................................


----------



## GandRalf (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das mit dem Logo klappt ja auch scheinbar zeitnah.#6


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dachverband ??????= Dachschadenverband !!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > *Und dann *- _also echt sorry, das hat mich nach (fast) 2 Jahren Rechtskraft des DAFV und der "tatkräftigen Arbeit" von 3 Geschäftsführern und 6 Angestellten  sowie 13 Präsidiumsmitgliedern unter der "Leitung der kompetenten Nichtanglerin, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wirklich umgehauen - gehts wirklich noch??:_
> *Aufgaben eines Dachverbandes*



Vielleicht ein Druckfehler und es sollte heißen:

"Aufgeben eines Dachverbandes" ????????????


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ralle, den hatte ich schon anderthalb Jahre vor seiner Gründung aufgegeben.
Das ist ja nun echt nix Neues :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Druckfehler und es sollte heißen:
> 
> "Aufgeben eines Dachverbandes" ????????????



So viel Einsicht traue ich persönlich Verbanditen nicht zu..


----------



## Lahnfischer (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da lobe ich mir die Jäger...

http://www.ljv-brandenburg.de/servi...inien-in-der-jagdpolitik-sind-ueberschritten/


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und ich mir Imker:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Imker sind schlauer als organisierte Angler:
> Die wollen nix mit Frau Dr. zu tun haben:
> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975



Honig essen mach scheinbar schlauer als Fisch essen.......


----------



## GandRalf (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ach daher!

Es wird wohl zu viel Fisch released.
"Esst mehr Fisch! ":vik:


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Honig essen mach scheinbar schlauer als Fisch essen.......


Thomas, du und immer deine Unterstellungen.  :g
Haste Beweise??? |rolleyes
Soweit ICH weiß, angelt die Frau Dr. nicht. |kopfkrat
Und das eventuell nicht etwa aus Unlust, 
sondern weil nach ihrem Geschäfü Dr.Spahn "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" gerechtfertigt ist. #q


Aus deinem Link nehme zur Kenntnis, dass sich Frau Dr. mit "Blumen & Bienen" Kompetenz zumisst.
Jetzt warte ich noch auf Frau Dr.s familienpolitsches Engagement...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Thomas, du und immer deine Unterstellungen.
> Haste Beweise???
> Soweit ICH weiß, angelt die Frau Dr. nicht.


Ich meinte damit die Funktionäre und Delegierten der Landes- und Spezialverbände der organisierten Angelfischer, die wohl zu wenig Honig gegessen haben und dann (deswegen?) Frau Dr. gewählt haben..

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..
> 
> Die das alles entweder aus Nichtwissen oder wider besseren Wissens hauptverantwortlich mit verbockt haben - was schlimmer wäre, angesichts der vielen Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von uns), will ich gar nicht erst beurteilen müssen......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Jose schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich noch auf Frau Dr.s familienpolitsches Engagement...



Macht sie doch irgendwie schon jetzt,sie betreut in verantwortlicher Position die vollzogene Vernunftehe von VDSF und DAV.

Ok..so wirklich fruchtbar war das ganze in den 2 Jahren bisher nicht,jetzt türmen auch noch in die Ehe eingebrachte Kinder,Nachwuchsideen sind scheinbar nicht geplant und dazu andauernde Ebbe in der Haushalts- kasse.

Riecht Familienerfolgstechnisch  nach den Waltons-aber nur was den Schluss angeht..Licht aus,gute Nacht John Boy


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ok..so wirklich fruchtbar war das ganze in den 2 Jahren bisher nicht,


Nicht wirklich fruchtbar?
Willste mir jetzt auch noch Blutdruck machen?

Die FANGEN NACH 2 JAHREN AN ÜBER DEN BV *NACHZUDENKEN*!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> 
> *Verbandsausschuss 14. März 2015​*
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*

Ich wollte Schreibcontenance bew ahren,mea culpa

Nach 2 Jahren Rechtskraft darüber nachzudenken, welche Aufgaben ein Dachverband hat-auflösen wäre da z.B. eine gute und sinnige Maßnahme.


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Nach 2 Jahren Rechtskraft darüber nachzudenken, welche Aufgaben ein Dachverband hat...





imerhin eine (1!) idee. 
sind also nicht ganz ideenlos.

fehlt nur noch hirn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Jose schrieb:


> imerhin eine (1!) idee.
> sind also nicht ganz ideenlos.
> 
> fehlt nur noch hirn.


Idee?
Oder Hilflosigkeit angesichts dessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> 
> *Verbandsausschuss 14. März 2015​*
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wo ist denn der Danke - Schalter?


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ihr müsst das endlich mal positiv sehen.
Wenn die jetzt nach zwei Jahren _anfangen_, über ihren eigenen Sinn nachzudenken, dann wird es mindestens genauso lange dauern, bis der erste formulierungsreife Gedanke fertig ist. Dieser muss dann ausführlich diskutiert werden -> nochmal zwei Jahre. Dann wird er den einzelnen Gremien vorgestellt -> Rest des dann laufenden Jahres bis zur HV im Herbst. 
Dann allerdings geht es schnell, denn egal, was für ein Blödsinn dabei rumgekommen ist, in der HV wird es traditionell abgenickt. Dann kommt das Ganze ins Protokoll (wieder ein halbes Jahr), dann brauchen die Vereine und Kreisverbände Zeit, darüber informiert zu werden, dass sie das umzusetzen haben (grob geschätzt ca. 2 Jahre). Dann stellen sie fest, dass das Blödsinn ist und sie das garnicht umsetzen wollen und beschweren sich darüber bei ihren LV (halbes Jahr). Ca. ein Jahr später hat der erste der LV-Funktionäre endlich begriffen, um was es den Vereinen mit ihrer Beschwerde gegangen ist und bringt das dann tatsächlich als Tagesordnungspunkt auf den Verbandsausschuss. Dort wird es diskutiert, worauf weitere LV-Funktionäre es relativ schnell (sagen wir mal ca. ein Jahr) checken. Dann kommt das in die nächste HV (Herbst) und wird dort mehrheitlich abgelehnt.
Anschließend macht der Bundesverband zwei Jahre lang nichts, bis einem auffällt, dass man ja eigentlich mal über seinen Sinn nachdenken müsste... #c

Das Ganze kostet den GODAF(*) nichtmal 10 Euros pro Jahr, ohne dass dieser BV auch nur die Gelegenheit bekommt, mal wieder irgendwas kaputt zu verbanditulisieren. Das ist doch immerhin etwas. #6


(*) GODAF = Gemeiner Organisierter Deutscher AngelFischer, ein mit blökenden Herdenschafen wesensverwandtes humanoides Wesen aus der Gattung der Säugetiere mit ausgeprägtem Hang zu Gleichgültigkeit, ernährt sich mit Vorliebe von Fischen jeder Art und Größe, denen er auf vielfältige Art und Weise nachstellt, um sie bedingungslos nach dem Fang zu töten, aber auch von anderen Nahrungs(-ergänzungs)mitteln, trat früher häufiger auch in größeren Rudeln auf, entwickelt aber durch Druck der von ihm erwählten Leittiere immer mehr den Hang zu Einzelgängertum, Vorkommen ist auf das Deutsche Hoheitsgebiet weitgehend beschränkt, dort allerdings in unterschiedlichsten Ausprägungen überall verteilte Exemplare anzutreffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich versuche immer noch herauszufinden, wer in dieser seltsamen "Finanzkommission" ist, die am 25.02. tagen soll.

Und welche Kompetenzen diese hat.

Und ob der DAFV diese Kommission alle Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellt (inkl. GmbH und bisher nicht öffentlich gemachter "Nebenkonten (z. B. Treuhandkonten bei Veranstaltungen etc.) 

Wer die Leute zu dieser Kommission auf welcher Grundlage ausgewählt hat.

Welche Qualifikation diese Leute haben (ob das also wirkliche Finanzer dabei sind oder nur z. B. Landwirte im Ruhestand wie der aktuelle Finanzvize des DAFV).

Ob man sich da bewerben konnte über seinen Landesverband zur Kommission oder ob den die Präsidentin (auf welcher Grundlage auch immer) einberufen hat.

All diese Fragen konnte mir bisher niemand aus den vielen Landes- und Spezialverbänden beantworten, mit denen wir regelmäßig in Kontakt stehen.

Denn die haben auch erst aus der Tagesordnung von dieser Kommission erfahren (abgesehen vom Blabla der HV, wo ja aber diese Fragen auch nicht behandelt wurden).....


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer noch herauszufinden, wer in dieser seltsamen "Finanzkommission" ist, die am 25.02. tagen soll.
> ..



Das kann ich Dir beantworten Thomas :

Werner Landau
Kurt Klamet
Bernhard Pieper
Dr. Rainer Berg
Friedrich Emonts
Steffen Quinger
Peter Wetzel
Thomas Struppe
Uwe Tempel
Dr. Jens Salva
Gabriele Kiera*

unter Vorsitz von

*
Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan

http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticl...sidium&title=Das Präsidium & Geschäftsstellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Masters of Desaster?
;-)))

Soll doch angeblich eine Institution sein, die das Präsidium berät?

Wenn Deine Vermutung stimmen würde, sprächen wir ja von reiner Selbstbefriedigung ;-)))

PS:
 Die Angelgeräteindustrie ist schon weiter als die organisierten Angelfischer - da könnten die sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4293471#post4293471


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir beantworten Thomas :
> 
> Werner Landau
> Kurt Klamet
> ...



Netter Gag. Dann wäre die Bezeichnung Restschuldabwickler aber passender.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vor allem da Bernd Pieper mehrfach verlauten liess, wenn ein solches Kontrollgremium käme, würde er sich als Finanzvize persönlich diffamiert fühlen und zurücktreten..

Das wollte er aber auch schon, wenn weiter wettgeangelfischt wird etc...

Wenns nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man über all dieses Unvermögen lachen - aber am Ende werden auch richtige Angler drunter leiden und nicht nur die organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles mehrheitlich so wollten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Referent für Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung, Friedrich Emonts, ist zurück getreten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4294824#post4294824


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da warens nur noch 10 + 1 .....


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

gelöscht


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |gaehn:
> Immer wieder schön zu lesen mit welcher Energie sich so manch einer irgendwelche "Sinnbefreite" Sprüche einfallen lässt. Verschwendete Energie aber vielleicht kann so manch Einer nichts anderes #c



Naja, er macht sich aber immerhin Gedanken.

Und Du?? Immer noch allet schick in der Verbandswelt, wa? #q


----------



## muddyliz (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |gaehn:
> Immer wieder schön zu lesen mit welcher Energie sich so manch einer irgendwelche "Sinnbefreite" Sprüche einfallen lässt. Verschwendete Energie aber vielleicht kann so manch Einer nichts anderes #c


Das trifft doch eher auf Frau Dr. und Konsorten zu.


----------



## Norbi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |gaehn:
> Immer wieder schön zu lesen mit welcher Energie sich so manch einer irgendwelche "Sinnbefreite" Sprüche einfallen lässt. Verschwendete Energie aber vielleicht kann so manch Einer nichts anderes #c



Und Du ????Du verschwendes Deine Energie auf Langeland......Du willst ja nur angeln#c


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Norbi:
Lass ihn doch, er hat doch recht! Wenn ich mehr Zeit und Geld hätte, würde ich doch auch lieber dorthin fahren, wo man relativ unbeschwert und ohne negativen Einfluss irgendwelcher machtbesessener Gewässerbewirtschaftungsverbandsfunktionäre seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Da ich diese Möglichkeiten nicht so habe, engagiere ich mich eben in den Diskussionen über die, die für diese verkorksten Strukturen in Deutschland hauptverantwortlich sind und trage meinen Teil dazu bei, zu veröffentlichen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt werden darf. Meine Zielgruppe sind ja auch nicht die ohnehin nur mitlaufenden und mitblökenden Schafe, sondern diejenigen, die genug eigenen Kopf zum Mitdenken haben.

Alle die meinen, sie müssten ihr Geld einer Organisation in den Rachen schmeißen, die immer weniger den Interessen der Angler und des Angelns entspricht, tun dies aus eigenem Antrieb, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend. Ich bin / Wir sind da halt Opposition und Minderheit, na und?#c

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es irgendeinen behinderten Angler gibt bzw. geben wird, der diesem DAFV den Rücken kehrt, weil er jetzt merken muss, dass auch seine Interessen dort nicht ver- sondern höchstens (mit den Füßen) getreten werden.


----------



## Norbi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja OK,ich frage mich mittlerweile was die Anglerwelt (Niederl.Dänemark,Norge und,und und) über unsere Angelverbände und Angler denkt?Bekommen wir Deutsche Angler bald ein Angelverbot wegen inkompetenz?#c


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Meine dänischen Freunde schütteln nur verständnislos den Kopf:m


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nicht nur die!!|uhoh:


----------



## Norbi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sollte man nich ne Anzeige machen gegen den DAFV wegen verunglimpfung......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Norbi schrieb:


> Sollte man nich ne Anzeige machen gegen den DAFV wegen verunglimpfung......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Brauchst du nicht Norbi,die große Zeit des Drangsals ist längst eingeläutet und kann nicht mehr aufgehalten werden.

Die 3 Reiter sind schon längst unterwegs zwei stehen schon vor der tür,der letzte und dritte Reiter brauch noch nen bißchen,er muss langsamer reiten damit das feuer nicht ausgeht.....


----------



## Norbi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na dann hoffe ich das Du genug Brennholz hast:m


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Norbi schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich das Du genug Brennholz hast:m


 

Jo da kann er sich nen paar Raum meter abhohlen wenn er was braucht.Pappeln sollen da ganz gut sein,schnelles feuer und ganz viel Asche die übrig bleibt.

Nachteil leider kein guter Heizwert  

So zurück zum thema sonst kommt wieder der Schwäbische Holzhammer 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

so ischs.....


----------



## Knispel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Jeder - aber jeder Verband würde sich zu einer Stellungnahme aufraffen - nur dieser nicht, noch nicht einmal ihren Mitgliedern den LV´s gegenüber. Warum ist das so ? Hochmut, Arroganz - man kann nur vermuten ? Ich weiß es nicht ( allendings könnte ich mir das letztere aus meiner aktiven Zeit im LV gut vorstellen - da gab es Leute, heute noch in Amt und Würden, die traten auf, als wenn die Angelwelt ihnen gehöre und ihre Person als "gottgleich" anzusehen ist ) - interessierte lesen hier mit und bekommen Informationen und Provezeihungen, die bisher immer zutreffend bzw. eingetreten sind. Den Vogel schießt aber der Umgang mit behandicapten Menschen ab, dass ist in meinen Augen schon äußerst krass.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
*DAFV-Abknüppelangeln im Rhein*​
Passend zur immer noch unwiderrufenen Spahnschen Doktrin des DAFV (alles abknüppeln, was nicht geschont ist, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372), haben jetzt der DAFV-Vize Landau und DAFV-Referent und DSAV-Präsi Steffen Quinger die Binnenfischertage des DAFV wieder als reine Abknüppelveranstaltung konzipiert, vom 24. bis 25. Juli 2015 - so wie schon 2014, wo man die Veranstaltung dann mangels Teilnehmern in Bayern absagen musste.

Das Ganze findet im Rhein bei Ginsheim statt, der ASV Ginsheim wird als Mitveranstalter neben dem DAFV aufgeführt.

Interessant ist der angegebene "Zweck" der Abknüppelveranstaltung:


> Bestandserfassung und Bestandsregulierung


Obwohl also erst der Bestand "erfasst" werden soll, weiss man jetzt schon, dass so viel Fisch drin ist im Rhein, dass der reguliert und geknüppelt werden muss.


> Die gefangenen Fische sind waidgerecht zu behandeln, sofort zu betäuben und durch sichtbaren Herzstich zu töten. Sie sind in geeigneten Behältnissen bis zur Versorgung zu verwahren.



Interessant ist, dass der Veranstalter (Verein und DAFV) Fische "verwertet", welche der Angler nicht verwerten will/kann (ein erneuter Beweis, dass man bei "Hege" keinen eigenen Verwertungswillen als Angler braucht, ist damit einmal mehr erbracht):


> Der Fang ist Eigentum des Fängers, er kann aber dem Veranstalter zur Verfügung gestellt werden, der ihn sinnvoll verwertet.




Ich nehme an, dass die notwendigen Genehmigungen zu so einem Reduktionsangeln im Rhein genauso vorliegen wie eine Genehmigung der zuständigen Finanzämter (Verein wie DAFV), dass das trotz Futterverwendung, Platzmarkierung/verlosung etc. kein Wettangeln im Sinne der AO ist..

Den Teilnehmern wünschen wir viel Spaß beim entfernen der wohl viel zu vielen Fische aus dem Rhein, wenn es da solch drastische Reduzierungsangeln mit einer DAFV-Veranstaltung braucht, die Vize Landau und Referent Quinger da im Sinne des DAFV und seiner Mitglieder (also auch des DSAV) und des Geschäftsführers Dr. Spahn da organisiert haben..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist bekannt, ob es dabei um die Bestandsregulierung von invasiven Spezies geht, oder werden da alle nicht geschützten Fische zum "Abschuss" freigegeben?
Ersteres würde zumindest etwas Grundel-Aktionismus zeigen, letzteres wäre eine reine Werbung für die Erhaltung des Abknüppelgebots.

MfG Laichzeit

Edit: "Die gefangenen Fische...." sieht ja schon nach "Knüppel raus und druff" aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, ob es dabei um die Bestandsregulierung von invasiven Spezies geht, oder werden da alle nicht geschützten Fische zum "Abschuss" freigegeben?
> .



Nix invasiv...

Die Regeln sind kurz und knapp beschrieben:
Beliebige Friedfischangel, 1 Haken, Grundlage der Veranstaltung ist das hessische Fischereigesetz (also auch und gerade dessen Schonzeiten/maße). 

Nicht zum Fang freigegebene Fischarten sind sofort nach dem Fang zur Erhaltung ihrer Art schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.

Die nicht geschonten entsprechend wie oben beschrieben:


> Die gefangenen Fische sind waidgerecht zu behandeln, sofort zu betäuben und durch sichtbaren Herzstich zu töten. Sie sind in geeigneten Behältnissen bis zur Versorgung zu verwahren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bestandserfassung UND Bestandsregulierung in einem ?

Die dahinterstehende "Logik "muss man jetzt nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## Ukel (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bei der Bestandserfassung ist sicherlich zu bedenken, dass man die getöteten Fische vom erfassten Bestand, den man gar nicht kennt, abzieht, und hinterher entscheidet, welche Fische denn nun wirklich wegen Überbestand oder Verbuttung zu "hegen" sind......#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mich würde einmal interessieren, wer denn wie einen Überbestand festgestellt hat ? Mit welchen Mitteln wude dieser festgestellt ? Wer hat das passende wissenschaftliche Gutachten geschrieben, wo ein Überbestand belegt ist ? Der zuständige Vereinsgewässerwart doch bestimmt nicht - war es Herr Quinger - glaub ich nicht. Dr. Salva könnte das , aber das der das ohne Forschungsauftrag macht, kann ich mir nicht denken. Außerdem kostet so ein Gutachten Geld - was der DAFV nicht hat und Zeit. Letztlich : Bestandserfassung mit der Angel bei einem Fischen ist ein Witz. Da könnte ich mir eine Flasche Wein zu 2,99 Euro kaufen und behaupten, jetzt weiß ich wie alle Grand Crue dieser Welt schmecken ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, wer denn wie einen Überbestand festgestellt hat ? Mit welchen Mitteln wude dieser festgestellt ? Wer hat das passende Gutachten geschrieben, wo von ein Überbestand belegt ist ? Der zuständige Vereinsgewässerwart doch bestimmt nicht - war es Herr Quinger - glaub ich nicht. Dr. Salva könnte das , aber das der das ohne Forschungsauftrag macht, kann ich mir nicht denken. Außerdem kostet so ein Gutachten Geld - was der DAFV nicht hat. Letztlich : Bestandserfassung mit der Angel bei einem Fischen ist ein Witz. Da könnte ich mir eine Flasche Wein zu 2,99 Euro kaufen und behaupten, jetzt weiß ich wie alle Grand Crue dieser Welt schmecken ....



Das könnte ja mal das zuständige Finanzamt hinterfragen. Ob die daran Interesse haben? |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, wer denn wie einen Überbestand festgestellt hat ? Mit welchen Mitteln wude dieser festgestellt ? Wer hat das passende wissenschaftliche Gutachten geschrieben, wo ein Überbestand belegt ist ? Der zuständige Vereinsgewässerwart doch bestimmt nicht - war es Herr Quinger - glaub ich nicht. Dr. Salva könnte das , aber das der das ohne Forschungsauftrag macht, kann ich mir nicht denken. Außerdem kostet so ein Gutachten Geld - was der DAFV nicht hat und Zeit. Letztlich : Bestandserfassung mit der Angel bei einem Fischen ist ein Witz. Da könnte ich mir eine Flasche Wein zu 2,99 Euro kaufen und behaupten, jetzt weiß ich wie alle Grand Crue dieser Welt schmecken ....




Tja, wer verarscht werden will...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Tja, wer verarscht werden will...


Die Mehrheit der im DAFV organisierten Angelgfischer halt, die solche Leute als Funktionäre wollen, wählen und finanzieren, die solchen Dreck veranstalten.....

Bei uns im Schwäbischen nennt man solche Leute wie diese Verbanditen einfach Eggebrunzer.......


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der im DAFV organisierten Angelgfischer halt, die solche Leute wollen, wählen und finanzieren, die solchen Dreck veranstalten.....



Ach ich finds ok, dass der Steffen sein Ding durchzieht.

Nur ist das ganze Spiel echt verlogen.
Und zwar vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle.
Also angefangen bei der Politik bis zu unseren Verbänden/ Vereinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Experte für Futtereimer mit doppeltem Boden?

Der Nichtantworter?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229

nun ja......

Ich bin da zugegeben kein Fan, weil der alles noch schlimmer macht, statt das vernünftig zu regeln - ist aber ein anderes Thema (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214)..

In diesen DAFV 2015 (Thema hier) passt er klasse mit seiner Abknüppelveranstaltung für den DAFV/DSAV........


----------



## XXXX (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich bin zugebenermaßen auch kein Fan vom AB, weil das alles schlimmer macht als das man miteinander redet. 

Bei den Binnenfischereitagen handelt es sich eigentlich um ein klassisches Königsfischen, wie allgemein in fast jeden Verein in D üblich. 
Auch werden dort nicht sinnlos massenhaft Fische abgeknüppelt, wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil. "Nicht zum Fang freigebene Arten sind sofort zurückzu setzen". Wenn Thomas hellsehen kann und jetzt schon die Arten kennt die zum Fang freigeben werden, Hut ab! 
Vieleicht werden ja nur die Grundeln freigeben? 

Aber auch ich wiederhole mich, wie Thomas ;-), ständig. Hier eine vernünftige sinnvolle Diskussion auf Augenhöhe zu führen ist nicht möglich und verlorene Zeit. 
Da werfen sich 10 User tagelang Bälle zu und freuen sich über Wortspiele wie "Verbanditen" etc.. 
Der DSAV antwortet sicher gern auf ernst gemeinte sinnvolle Fragen. Hier geht es aber vordergründig um die Provaktion und nicht um einen ernsthaften sinnvollen Dialog.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Originalzitate aus der Ausschreibung fett markiert....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant ist der angegebene "Zweck" der Abknüppelveranstaltung:
> 
> 
> > *Bestandserfassung und Bestandsregulierung*
> ...



Vielleicht hatte Dr. Spahn doch recht?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktualisierung 05.02. 12 Uhr 30
> 
> 
> *Erster Landesverband reagiert*​
> ...



Aber man wird ja eh mal warten müssen, ob dieses Jahr überhaupt auch genügend Teilnehmer zusammen kommen werden oder ob das wieder wie letztes Jahr in Bayern mangels Interesse abgesagt werden wird - ein wirklicher Stipper/Feederangler wird sich kaum auf so eine Knüppelorgie einlassen, und die paar anderen, die meinen aus Verbandstreue teilnehmen zu müssen, werden vielleicht nach der bisherigen "Leistung" des DAFV auch nicht unbedingt mehr geworden sein...

Warten wirs ab, wir werden berichten..


----------



## XXXX (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da ist noch kein Fisch gefangen, kein Angler hat seine Rute ausgeworfen, da ist noch nicht mal raus welche Fische überhaupt gefangen werden dürfen (nur Grundeln?) und welche sofort zurück gesetzt werde müssen, da gibt es einen fast halbseitige Tread der mit dem Wort "Knüppelorgie" endet. 
Hut ab.... #6

Wenn man mal bei "Bild" jemanden braucht für die Schlagzeilen...hier wird man fündig.

Mein Vorschlag für künftige Überschriften:

"DAFV-Angler im Tötungsrausch"! 
"Verbandsangler töten sinnlos und gezielt massenhaft Rheinfisch"! 
"Verbands-Einladung zum Massenmord an Tieren" 

Sorry, ernst nehmen kann man das doch wirklich nicht. So das wars, es gibt wichtigere Sachen als das AB. #6


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die "Profis" sich mit Grundeln Angeln zufrieden geben.

Da lege ich den Köder vor die Füsse in den Steinpackungen und los gehts.

:q


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die "Profis" sich mit Grundeln Angeln zufrieden geben.
> 
> Da lege ich den Köder vor die Füsse in den Steinpackungen und los gehts.
> 
> :q



Sag das nicht - ich hatte zu Kremkus Zeiten einmal ein Wettfischen mit Ukleis gewonnen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist in Hessen ist eh nix mit gewinnen, Platzierung ausangeln etc....

Hessische Fischereiverordnung ist da klar:
§12
2) Gemeinschaftliches Fischen ist verboten, wenn es aus Wettbewerbsgründen, *insbesondere zur Erzielung von Geld-, Sach- und sonstigen Preisen, zur Erlangung von Pokalen oder zur Ermittlung von Siegern und Platzierten durchgeführt wird.*

Ist also nur ein reines gemeinsames Bestandserhebungs/regulierungsangelfischen ohne jede Platzierung, Preise, Pokale etc. - warum der DAFV als BV da so ein Hegeabknüppelangelfischen (unabhängig davon, um welche Art es sich handelt) veranstalten muss, und das keine ansässigen Vereine alleine regeln können, wird deren Geheimnis bleiben..



PS:
Ich mache so Drecksrecht nicht, ich weise nur darauf hin.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Finanzausschuss des DAFV hat getagt*​

Und es geht halt immer "kompetent(er)"  weiter.

Der Finanzvize des DAFV, der Präsi Pieper des Landesverbandes Weser-Ems, (das ist der, der auch beim DAFV gekündigt hat), berichtet von einer am 25.02. stattgefundenen Sitzung eines "Finanzausschusses"...

Wir hatten ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass niemand von den Landesverbänden näher informiert wurde über diesen Ausschuss und niemand wusste, wer da eigentlich dazu gehört.

Denn es wurden die Landesverbände ja nicht eingeladen, dazu Vorschläge zu machen oder kompetente Leute da hin zu schicken.

Nun lichtet es sich etwas.

Denn Pieper informiert folgendermaßen in einer Mail von der Berliner Geschäftsstelle an die Mitgliedsverbände:
Dass sich dankenswerterweise die Herren Kath (Südwürttemberg Hohenzollern) und Mau (Meckpomm) sowie der Steuerberater Schmiedecke zur Mitarbeit bereit erklärt hätten _(wurden die extra ausgesucht, weil sie schön abnicken und stillhalten? Warum war keiner der ganzen LV dabei, die das beantragt hatten (ausser M-V)????  Gings da weiter eher um vertuschen, als um aufklären?)..._

Über die Beratungsergebnisse würde am 14.03. beim Verbandsausschuss informiert werden.

Beim TOP 7 (Bericht der Finanzausschusssitzung) wird man dann zu weiteren Punkten, die im Zusammenhang mit dem Finanzhaushalt stehen würden, Stellung nehmen.....

Aus Gründen der Vertraulichkeit verzichte man darauf, in dem vorliegenden Schreiben weitere Details zu nennen (die wussten wohl, dass wir das schnell kriegen werden ;-))).....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dazu hat jetzt der DAFV (richtig schnell, was? Nur ne Woche, nachdem wir schon dazu veröffentlicht hatten;-)) auch die Einladung öffentlich eingestellt:
http://www.dafv.de/files/20150724-25_Einladung_Binnenfischereitag.pdf



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> *DAFV-Abknüppelangeln im Rhein*​
> Passend zur immer noch unwiderrufenen Spahnschen Doktrin des DAFV (alles abknüppeln, was nicht geschont ist, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372), haben jetzt der DAFV-Vize Landau und DAFV-Referent und DSAV-Präsi Steffen Quinger die Binnenfischertage des DAFV wieder als reine Abknüppelveranstaltung konzipiert, vom 24. bis 25. Juli 2015 - so wie schon 2014, wo man die Veranstaltung dann mangels Teilnehmern in Bayern absagen musste.
> 
> ...



*Dazu dann noch Ausschreibungen zu zwei Castingwettbewerben und der Hinweis auf eine Demonstration der Jäger in Baden-Württemberg* (dass der DAFV da bei der Demo aktiv nix geholfen oder getan hat, davon kann man getrost ausgehen..):
http://www.dafv.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Meine persönliche Einschätzung:
Da ja am 14.03. Verbandsausschuss angesagt ist, scheint jetzt beim DAFV wieder kurzfristiger Aktionismus angesagt mit Veröffentlichungen, um zu zeigen, wie viel und toll man arbeitet - war auch schon vor der HV so...

Was bisher rauskam, weiss ja auch jeder.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April

*Pieper und Salva halten Kündigung beim DAFV aufrecht und bleiben trotzdem im Amt beim DAFV*

Aus der Verbandszeitschrift (Nr. 2/15) nach dem Treffen mit den Vereinsvorsitzenden beim LV Weser-Ems zur Kündigung im DAFV:

Es hätte eine rege Diskussion mit Vertretern aus 54 von 117 Mitgliedsverei-
nen stattgefunden.

Deren Fragen Herr Pieper und Dr. Salva, beide Präsidiumsmitglie-
der des DAFV, ausgiebig beantwortet hätten ..
_(Anmerkung der Red.: Da hat man von Teilnehmern auch anderes gehört und es war von "Nebelkerzen werfen" die Rede - können wir aber nicht beurteilen)_
Es wären Punkte formuliert worden, welche Pieper und Salva auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung an den DAFV richten sollen. 
_(Anmerkung der Red: Die genauen Punkte wurden mir nicht übermittelt)_

Dem DAFV soll bis zu deren Hauptversammlung im Oktober Gelegenheit zur Umsetzung der Forderungen gegeben werden. 
_(Anmerkung der Red.: Zuerst warens "formulierte Punkte" - nu sinds schon "Forderungen" - wissen die, was sie tun/schreiben?)_

Anschließend würde zu einer außerordentlichen Jahreshauptversammlung des LV Weser-Ems geladen, um über Verbleib oder Austritt im DAFV zu beschließen.
_(Anmerkung der Red.: Die haben wohl zu viel Kohle, wenn sie dazu noch ne Extra-HV zu brauchen und zu bezahlen meinen - naja, die Horde brav abnickender und zahlender im LV Weser-Ems organisierter Angelfischer hat scheinbar immer noch nicht genug, ihrem LV für solche Minderleistung noch mehr  Kohle hinterher zu schmeissen..)_

Dass angesichts weiter geltender Kündigung mit Entscheidung dann erst nach der DAFV-HV wohl im November/Dezember dennoch sowohl W-E-Präsi Pieper wie auch W-E-Biologe Dr. Salva weiter im Amt beim DAFV als Vizepräsi Finanzen und Referent Naturschutz bleiben wollen, hat schon den schalen Beigeschmack von unbedingt an ihren Sesseln kleben bleiben wollenden Funktionären.

Wenn der eigene Landesverband beim DAFV kündigt, die Kündigung aufrecht erhält und dann die Repräsentanten dieses LV weiter beim DAFV im Amt bleiben - Geschmäckle oder schon schaler Gestank???

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Wobei es noch interessant werden dürfte, ob Pieper es schaffen wird, nicht nur einen (wenigstens) ausgeglichenen Haushalt hinzubekommen, sondern auch einen der den Richtlinien zur Gemeinnützigkeit beim Eigenverwaltungsanteil entspricht..

Und wann auch er und seine kompetenten Kollegen im Präsidium begreifen, dass nicht mal wenn ALLE, die gekündigt haben und noch kündigen wollen bzw. dies auf ihren diesjährigen HV noch besprechen wollen, im DAFV bleiben würden, der eine Euro Erhöhung zum Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit (Eigenverwaltungsanteil) reichen würde...

Dass bisher (März 2015) den Mitgliedern auch noch kein Haushaltsabschluss 2014 zugegangen ist, könnte natürlich auch damit zusammen hängen, dass der DAFV und sein Finanzvize Pieper:
1.:
nicht wollen, dass mir das zu schnell in die Hände fällt und wir das wieder durchrechnen lassen....

und/oder 2.:
die Kollegen vom Verbandsausschuss das nicht vor der VA-Sitzung selber durchrechnen lassen können...... 

Man wird sehen, ob angesichts der angespannten Finanzlage die Zahlen diesmal früher als letztes Jahr (da kamen die 2013er-Zahlen ja auch erst mit dem Delegiertenmaterial zur HV 2014..)...

Seriös, seriös, seriös, wie da gearbeitet wird, Respekt....


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schaler Geschmack? Untertreibt es doch nicht immer so.  Hier stinkt es nach verbandsinterner Zersetzung und innerer Verwesung. 
Von Korruptheit und Machtgeilheit will ich erst gar  nicht reden.


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Schaler Geschmack? Untertreibt es doch nicht  immer so.  Hier stinkt es nach verbandsinterner Zersetzung und innerer  Verwesung.



Och nicht so hart, sie halten sich eben alle Türen offen ....



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Von Korruptheit und Machtgeilheit will ich erst gar  nicht reden.



Das kann ich mir von Dr. Jens Salva nun überhaupt nicht vorstellen - ich kenne ihn aus meiner aktiven Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn man lange genug Verbandler ist, verändert man sich halt nicht immer zwangsweise zum Positiven....

Man hört inzwischen aus W-E viel Negatives auch über Dr. Salva, da er für Landesverbandsdinge keine Zeit mehr zu haben scheint bzw. nicht mehr so wie früher mal..

Da wurden wohl seitens Pieper und Salva Prioritäten gesetzt, die eher nach Berlin weisen...........

Aber die werden da alles schon richten, haben jetzt erstmal selber HV (glaube im April), vorher jetzt VA im DAFV (13. März) , dann HV des DAFV im Oktober und ausserodentliche HV im November/Dezember von W-E wegen der Kündigung..

Nachdem Pieper auch noch mal in seinem gesegneten Alter als Präsi bei W-E antreten will, brechen da langsam auch die Dämme und es treten Mißstimmungen und Differenzen im W-E-Präsidium auf, die wohl auch eine klare Vorhersage bezüglich deren Verhalten gegenüber dem DAFV (Kündigung etc.) unmöglich machen.

Dass zumindest Pieper an jedem Sessel und Sesselchen klebt und wohl auch gerne im DAFV mehr zu sagen hätte, kann man an der Liste seiner "Ehren"ämter wohl auch etwas ablesen, wie man es auch immer wieder von W-Emslern hört.. 

Wir werdens sehen  -vielleicht tritt ja Frau Dr. zurück und ihr Parteifreund Pieper reitet den DAFV dann vollends zu schanden (als ältester Vizepräsi) ???

Wir werden jedenfalls noch viel zu berichten haben, bis dieser Alptraum DAFV endlich Geschichte ist..


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mit der Korupptheit meinte ich auch keine Einzelpersonen.  Das ist wohl eine allgemeine Seuche.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Och nicht so hart, sie halten sich eben alle Türen offen ....



Blöd nur ,wenn man sich dadurch die eigene Glaubwürdigkeitstür zuschliesst und den Schlüssel fragwürdigen Leuten überlässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bei jemand, der heute immer noch ein "Ehren?"Amt beim DAFV hat, tue ich mir persönlich mehr als schwer, das Wort "Glaubwürdigkeit" sinnvoll zu benutzen....


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hört inzwischen aus W-E viel Negatives auch über Dr. Salva, da er für Landesverbandsdinge keine Zeit mehr zu haben scheint bzw. nicht mehr so wie früher mal..
> 
> Da wurden wohl seitens Pieper und Salva Prioritäten gesetzt, die eher nach Berlin weisen...........
> 
> ...



Wie der gute jedes Amt mit vollster Kraft ausfüllt ( denkt er wohl ) ist mir gelinde gesagt ein 
Rätsel ! Was der in seinem Alter noch so reißt - erinnert mich an Herrn Blatter oder an Juppi Heesters ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Was der in seinem Alter noch so reißt


Naja, seit den Rauswürfen/Austritten (Bauersfeld/Meinelt etc.) ist bei den Vizes im DAFV eh keiner mehr unter 70.....

Passt scho zu einem modernen, innovativen, in die Zukunft gewandten Verband für organisierte Angelfischer  - als Angler kannste Dich da nur fremdschämen.....................


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, seit den Rauswürfen/Austritten (Bauersfeld/Meinelt etc.) ist bei den Vizes im DAFV eh keiner mehr unter 70.....
> 
> ........



Da kann man ihre Denkensweise verstehen - ihr Lehrbuch ( früher gab es ja noch keine Prüfung ) war bestimmt : "Der Angelsport im Süßwasser" von Dr. Karl Heinz ( der Erfinder des Heinzblinkers ). Das passt genau mit deren Meinung zur Angelei ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, seit den Rauswürfen/Austritten (Bauersfeld/Meinelt etc.) ist bei den Vizes im DAFV eh keiner mehr unter 70.....



Das Alter ist ja nicht das Problem sondern eine vollkommen veraltete und kontraproduktive Denk-und Handlungsweise.

Wie Treffen der KPdSU Granden von einst..da hat man sich für die "Leistungen" auch selbst beklatscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglied Quinger auf der HV der sächsischen Angelfischer zum DAFV:
"konstruktive Zusammenarbeit fast nicht möglich.."...

https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1591800437698613?fref=nf

Warum er dann immer noch Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV bleibt, obwohl andere schon Konsequenzen gezogen haben, wird sein Geheimnis bleiben...

Vielleicht, weil er mit einer der Haupttreiber zur (Kon)Fusion war und immer erzählt hat, wie toll alles wird?

Das Präsidium der Sachsen wurde danach auch "ermächtigt", ohne weitere Einberufung einer außerordentlichen Delegiertenversammlung 2015 beim DAFV kündigen zu können - auf was die noch warten bzw. warum nicht gleich die Kündigung beschlossen wurde, bleibt auch deren Geheimnis..

Angesichts der "Leistungen" des DAFV, die ja auch auf der HV der Sachsen von vielen laut der Meldung bemängelt wurden.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV-Präsidiusmitglied Quinger auf der HV der sächsischen Angelfischer zum DAFV:
> "konstruktive Zusammenarbeit fast nicht möglich.."...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1591800437698613?fref=nf
> ...


 
 Vernichtender hätte der Befund auch im Angelboard ausfallen können. Und das Präsidium scheint immer noch nicht wach zu werden. Warum räumt es dann nicht das Feld und macht den Weg für einen Neuanfang frei?


----------



## Vanner (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na Super. Wenn er daraus nun auch Konsequenzen ziehen würde dann wären wir wieder einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Und das Präsidium scheint immer noch nicht wach zu werden. Warum räumt es dann nicht das Feld und macht den Weg für einen Neuanfang frei?



Nicht das Präsidium muss weg, sondern ALLE, die zu dieser Katastrophe mit beigetragen haben und der gesamte DAFV - die haben nun immerhin trotz aller Geschehnisse 2 Jahre nur zugeguckt!!!!!

Die sind ja alle gleich mit schuld an dieser Katastrophe und haben das mit voran getrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..




Was hat man als Angler von einem "Neuanfang" mit den gleichen Betonköppen aus Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF, die das alles ja verbrochen und schöngeredet haben?

Da wäre ja Petra als "Vertretung" noch besser für Angler - und am Ende auch für organisierte Angelfischer - als diese alten Garden aus DAV und VDSF.........


----------



## Sharpo (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Warum sollte er hinschmeissen?
Wenigstens einer der noch für die Sache hoffnungslos im DAFV kämpft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schreibfheler?

Du meintest sicher:
"Der noch für die hoffnungslose Sache DAFV kämpft?"

;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sorry, ich möchte mich nicht dazu äußern müssen, was ich von seinen Fähigkeiten halte..

Schliesslich war er mit einer der Haupttreiber zur Konfusion, wird alles klasse, wird nix schlechter, wir sind so gut, wir regeln das etc....

Ist aber eh wurscht hier - die haben ALLE bis jetzt BEWIESEN, dass sie es NICHT können, in den Landes- und Spezialverbänden von Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF.........


----------



## Sharpo (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich denke Quinger hat selbst keine grosse Hoffnung dort irgendwas zu bewegen.
Ist wohl eher ein aussitzen


----------



## Riesenangler (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich sage es ja immer wieder,  hätte man die einfachen kleinen Angler direkt gefragt,  bräuchte man jetzt nicht kündigen. 
Dann wäre es mit einiger Sicherheit, zumindest von DAV-Seite, niemals zur feindlichen Übernahme gekommen. 
Denn jeder im Osten, der die Geschichte der letzten 25 Jahre kennt, konnte ahnen wie es wohl laufen wird.  Aber den meisten ist es auch *******gal, Hauptsache man wird nicht bei der Ausübung seines Hobbys behindert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

offtopic an:


> Dann wäre es mit einiger Sicherheit, zumindest von DAV-Seite, niemals zur feindlichen Übernahme gekommen.


Lasst doch endlich diese falsche Legendenbildung:
Es war keine "Übernahme"!!!!

*Es war ein EINSTIMMIGER EINTRITT des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV durch die  DAV-Delegierten!!!*

Das sollten gerade Ex-DAV-Angler NIE VERGESSEN, wer ihnen die Scheixxe eingebrockt hat:
Die eigenen Funktionäre, Hauptamtler und Delegierten 
(und (fast) ALLE davon immer noch im Amt, statt mit Schimpf und Schande davongejagt - die DAVler habens schlicht nicht besser verdient!! 

Die VDSFler eh nicht, die schon von über 30 Jahren das Denken eingestellt hatten und nur noch abnickten und naturschützten...).

offtopic aus


----------



## Riesenangler (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Für mich ist und bleibt es eine FÜ. Und wie gesagt, hätte man das einfache Volk gefragt, wäre es nicht dazu gekommen. Hat man aber nicht wirklich, weil man das wahrscheinliche Ergebnis schon erahnt hat und auch fürchtete. Also wurde die Basis übergangen um eben das angeblich einstimmige Wunschergebnis zu bekommen.  Ich kann nur für meinen Bekanntenkreis sprechen und da wäre mit Sicherheit eine 95% Ablehnung zustande gekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1591800437698613?fref=nf


Zitat:
_"Hier kann nur ein schlagkräftiger Bundesverband der Angler Einfluss  nehmen, *von dem der DAFV aktuell meilenweit entfernt ist* *und keinen  Anlass gibt, eine solche Entwicklung doch noch erwarten zu können*."_
So einen Spruch von einem Staatssekretär zu bekommen ist schon ein Knaller. |bigeyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _"Hier kann nur ein schlagkräftiger Bundesverband der Angler Einfluss nehmen, *von dem der DAFV aktuell meilenweit entfernt ist* *und keinen Anlass gibt, eine solche Entwicklung doch noch erwarten zu können*."_
> So einen Spruch von einem Staatssekretär zu bekommen ist schon ein Knaller. |bigeyes



Wenn ein Staatssekretär so eine Spruch bringt, hat man den Laden in der jeweiligen Staatsregierung abgeschrieben. Diese Leute sind typischerweise Profis, die sich genau überlegen, was sie öffentlich sagen.

 Der DAFV ist definitiv am Ende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zeigt, dass da in Sachsen zumindest die Politiker weiter sind als die Verbanditen, die auch da trotz ungezählter Warnungen, die genau das alles vorhersagten, unbedingt in diesen DAFV wollten............

Traurich genuch, wenn das selbst Politiker vor den organisierten Angelfischern begreifen. 

Die ja anscheinend auch da nicht die in den Verbänden und Vereinen abgewählt haben, die schuld an der Misere des DAFV sind in Sachsen durch ihre damalige Zustimmung..

Da die Sachsen frühestens 2017 aus dem DAFV raus können, weil Richter meinte, man könne aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht vorsorglich kündigen und das dann bestätigen lassen, wie es zig andere LV gemacht haben, hat das "Abenteuer" DAFV den LVSA dann mindestens 180.000 Euro gekostet  - 4 Jahresbeiträge a 2 Euro (man weiss ja noch nicht, ob und in welcher Höhe dieses Jahr ne Beitragserhöhung beschlossen wird beim DAFV) plus den Zusatzbeitrag von 0,55 Euro in 2013 für jeden der knapp über 38.000 Zahler im LVSA.

Haben die zufällig da auch über Beitragserhöhungen abgestimmt jetzt auf der HV?

Falls nicht, erinnern sich die Zahler im LVSA hoffentlich daran, wenn die nächste Beitragserhöhung ansteht, wie da mit ihrem Geld umgegangen wurde, und dass man locker knappe 200.000 Euros mehr aufm LV-Konto haben könnte..

Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen LV, die noch nicht gekündigt haben, für die DAV-LV immer zusätzlich die 0,55 Euro aus 2013, welche ja die VDSFler nicht bezahlt haben..

Die schon gekündigt haben (oder denen das nicht durch die Mitglieder wie beim LSFV-NDS verhagelt wurde) und die schon Ende 2015 raus sind, haben dann pro Zahler "nur" 6 Euro für nix bezahlt...

Der LSFV-SH also z. B. knappe 120.000 Euro (damit wär schon ein Gutteil des Westensees finanziert ;-)))....

Die Zahler in den Vereinen des LSFV-NDS kostet die "Intelligenz" deren Delegierter, die ja unbedingt im DAFV bleiben wollten, also beispielsweise minimum 360.000 Euro - aber nur, wenn sie dieses Jahr noch kündigen und dann wenigstens ab 2017 raus wären - nicht besser verdient ;-)

Dazu passt dann auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, seit den Rauswürfen/Austritten (Bauersfeld/Meinelt etc.) ist bei den Vizes im DAFV eh keiner mehr unter 70.....
> 
> Passt scho zu einem modernen, innovativen, in die Zukunft gewandten Verband für organisierte Angelfischer  - als Angler kannste Dich da nur fremdschämen.....................


 das hat den vorteil, das die vizes biologisch terminiert nicht zu lange am stuhl kleben können.es sei denn da will einer jopi hesters übertrumpfen und einen rekord aufstellen. irgendwie muss mehr basisdemokratie her .manchmal kann man nicht einmal nachvollziehen warum wer überhaupt im amt ist.warum hat man als vereinsmitglied so wenig mitsprache möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> warum hat man als vereinsmitglied so wenig mitsprache möglichkeiten ?


Weil die Vereinsmitglieder entweder kein Interesse daran haben oder es nicht begreifen, was da abgeht und wie sie verarxxxx werden oder sich eben verarxxxxxx lassen.

Siehste doch in vielen LV, auf deren Versammlungen  - und trotzdem wählen die in den Vereinen immer wieder die gleichen Leute/Delegierten, die sie im LV und dann im BV vertreten sollen - schlicht nicht besser verdient:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeigt, dass da in Sachsen zumindest die Politiker weiter sind als die Verbanditen, die auch da trotz ungezählter Warnungen, die genau das alles vorhersagten, unbedingt in diesen DAFV wollten............
> 
> Traurich genuch, wenn das selbst Politiker vor den organisierten Angelfischern begreifen.
> 
> ...



Alleine was da im DAFV (Thema hier) also Geld von den LV (bezahlen ja am Ende die organisierten Angelfischer aus den Vereinen) für diesen DAFV verbrannt wurde FÜR NIX!!

Da der DAFV nun nach fast 2 Jahren Rechtskraft NICHT EINMAL IRGENDWAS KONKRET POSITIVES für Angler oder das Angeln - noch nicht mal für organisierte Angelfischer - getan hat......


----------



## Stoni-Killer (8. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas,
Da tust du den Vereinsmitgliedern, zu mindest in Teilen, unrecht!
Die werden einfach ( bewusst ) nicht von den LV Vorständen informiert.
Und wenn die Masse der Organisierten Angler es nicht iwi mit bekommt, geht dieser Vorgang auch auf
Scheint aber, dass es jetzt die Quitung dafür gibt! 

Gruß Stoni-Killer


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Thomas,
> Da tust du den Vereinsmitgliedern, zu mindest in Teilen, unrecht!
> Die werden einfach ( bewusst ) nicht von den LV Vorständen informiert.


Hab ja schon geschrieben, dass es zwei Sorten gibt:


> und wie sie verarxxxx werden oder sich eben verarxxxxxx lassen


Es gehören eben immer auch zwei dazu:
Diejenigen, die nicht informieren - und diejenigen, die das so schlucken und nicht auf ihr Recht bestehen, informiert zu werden..

Die Clevereren lesen ja eh hier im Forum mit, wo sie wenigstens einen Teil der zurückgehaltenen Infos über den DAFV (Thema hier) wie auch über vieles aus den LV bekommen....

Ausserdem eh wurscht, wie Du schon erkannt hast, und man unter anderem am Thread hier um das "Tun" des DAFV 2015 sehen kann:
Nu gibts die Quittung(en)...............


----------



## muddyliz (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Pressemeldung heute morgen im Öffentlichen Anzeiger für Bad Kreuznach und Umgebung:
Bei der Generalversammlung des VdSF-Bezirksverbandes Nahe-Glan-Hunsrück bemerkte der Vorsitzende Heinz Günster neben dem üblichen Gerede über Kormoran und kleine Wasserkraft:
"In Sachen Eingliederung des VdSF und DAV in den Deutschen Angelfischerverband stehe man vor einem Trümmerhaufen, kritisierte er Verbandspolitik mit Beitrgserhöhungen."
Schön, dass auch Herr Günster das endlich registriert. Nur, als 2. Bundesvorsitzender des VdSF vor der "Fusion" war er ja selbt wesentlich an diesem Desaster beteiligt, denn er hat damals ja dafür gestimmt. Hat der gute Herr das schon vergessen?
Und außerdem: Er ist auch Vorsitzender des Landesfischereiverbandes Rheinland Pfalz. Von Kündigung ist in seiner Rede aber nichts zu hören. Also meckern und trotzdem das Desaster weiter finanziell unterstützen?
Und der Clou: "Nach 25-jähriger Präsidentschaft  (Anm.: im Bezirksverband) wurde Heinz Günster samt Vorstand für weitere vier Jahre einstimmig gewählt." Ja, haben die Delegierten der Bezirksverbands-Generalversammlung denn ihre Gehirne zu Hause gelassen? Williges Stimm- und Zahlvieh?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Hat der gute Herr das schon vergessen?


Keine Panik - Wir vergessen nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, *Günsters*, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


Mit "vergeben" hätte ich jedoch (das ist der Unterschied zu Anonymus) kein Problem, wenn die verantwortlichen Ehrenamtler, die das verbockt haben, endlich zurücktreten und sich für ihre miese Leistung in Bezug auf die (Kon)Fusion öffentlich entschuldigen würden und dazu die Hauptamtler raus  schmeissen würden, die das mit befördert hatten.

Solange werden wir weiter informieren und uns für Infos wie Deine hier, Ernst, herzlich bedanken.


----------



## muddyliz (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

In dem Bericht steht auch, dass nur wenige (60 incl. Vorstand) Delegierte bei der Bezirksverbands-Generalversammlung erschienen waren. Wenn also die Vereinsvorstände und Delegierten nur wenig Interesse auf Bezirksebene zeigen, kann man sich vorstellen, dass diese Leute das Desaster auf Bundesebene nicht interessiert, selbst wenn sie dafür ab 2016 mehr zahlen müssen. Haben die zu viel Geld oder zu wenig Hirn in den Vereinen?


----------



## Brotfisch (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das Interesse der Basis wird durch die Krise des DAFV nur noch größer.
 Die Einschätzung von Heinz Günster ist ja zutreffend. Das war auch alles absehbar, da die Fusion schlecht vorbereitet war. Das ist jetzt auszubaden. 
Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, dass aus dieser Erkenntnis keine Schlussfolgerungen gezogen werden. Was nützt es dann, wenn Heinz Günster darüber spricht?!
 Fast scheint es, als wäre in der Anglerschaft beim Thema Bundesverband eine allgemeine Gedankenlähmung eingetreten.


----------



## Sharpo (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Welche Anglerschaft?
Die Anglerschaft wurde doch gar nicht befragt.

Und nun schweige ich lieber.

Nur ganz kurz. "Ihr" im VDSF rafft es doch seit Jahrzehnten nicht. Ohne Dich jetzt damit persönlich anzugehen.


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

OH...den VDSF gibt es wieder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was nützt es dann, wenn Heinz Günster darüber spricht?!


Das kennt man doch zu gut aus der allgemeinen Politik:

 Zunächst wird _mit_verbrochen, dann so lange schön geredet wie es nur eben geht, noch eine Zeitlang Schweigen & Ignoranz, während die Karre schon komplett im Sumpf steckt und dann bevor sie letztendlich absäuft, distanziert man sich noch schnell öffentlich, damit man selbst nicht mit im Sog untergeht.
 Es ist immer dasselbe Vorgehen.

 Das einzig Positive: 
 daran, wie sich Staatsbedienstete & bisher fahnentreue Verbandler öffentlich zum DAFV äußern, erkennt man nach zuvor beschriebenem Schema wo der DAFV aktuell steht


----------



## Brotfisch (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welche Anglerschaft?
> Die Anglerschaft wurde doch gar nicht befragt.
> 
> Und nun schweige ich lieber.
> ...



 Ich zielte in meinem Kommentar mit Anglerschaft auf diejenigen ab, die in den Verbänden Verantwortung tragen oder sich sonstwie einbringen wollen.
 Leider sind das immer noch viel zu wenige, was sich direkt auf die Qualität der Verbandsarbeit auswirkt - und zwar negativ.


----------



## Sharpo (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Norbi schrieb:


> OH...den VDSF gibt es wieder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Nein, aber Kollege Brotfisch war mal im VDSF tätig. 
Da war es doch aber auch nicht besser...die Anglerschaft wurde nie einbezogen.


@Brotfisch...

Sorry, ich möchte nicht mit dem Begriff Anglerschaft mit den "Kollegen" im DAFV und LV auf einer Stufe gestellt werden.
Nicht Pauschal.  
Das ist keine Anglerschaft bis evtl sehr wenige Ausnahmen sondern Naturschützer und grösstenteils Anglergegner.  

@kati

Man hat ja nur umgesetzt was die "Anglerschaft" (diese hat man nicht gefragt), die Mitglieder wollten.


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, aber Kollege Brotfisch war mal im VDSF tätig.
> Da war es doch aber auch nicht besser...die Anglerschaft wurde nie einbezogen.
> 
> 
> ...



@Sharpo.....ich weiss.......nur weil so Einige immer noch vom VDSF bzw. DAV sprechen zeigt mir auf das Sie bis Heute den Schuss nicht gehört haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Brotfisch...
> 
> Sorry, ich möchte nicht mit dem Begriff Anglerschaft mit den "Kollegen" im DAFV und LV auf einer Stufe gestellt werden.
> Nicht Pauschal.
> Das ist keine Anglerschaft bis evtl sehr wenige Ausnahmen sondern Naturschützer und grösstenteils Anglergegner.


#6#6#6
Ich verwahre mich auch schärfstens dagegen, pauschal mit Verbanditen in einen Topf geworfen werden, als anständiger Angler..


----------



## Brotfisch (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich stelle gerne noch einmal klar, was sich ja bereits aus dem Kontext der Beiträge vor meinem ergibt: Gemeint war und ist die organisierte Anglerschaft. Es steht jedem frei, aus verbandsangehörigen Vereinen/ Verbänden auszutreten. Und jeder darf die Meinung haben, nicht organisierte Angler seien die besseren. Aber aus meiner Sicht ist das OT, denn hier geht es doch um den DAFV 2015.
 In jedem Verband sind nur die direkten und indirekten Mitglieder stimmberechtigt. Richtig ist, dass die Fusion ohne Abstimmung der Basis erfolgt ist. Wie eine solche ausgegangen wäre, bleibt daher immer Spekulation. Und kann deswegen für den Zustand des DAFV 2015 nicht ursächlich gemacht werden.
 Dass die Fusion aufgrund ihrer massiven handwerklichen Fehler dem DAFV übel zu schaffen machen würde, haben einige bereits vor Jahren prognostiziert. Dass aber der DAFV nichts unternimmt, um seine Geburtsfehler abzustellen, ist der Befund aus dem vergangenen und diesem Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Dass aber der DAFV nichts unternimmt, um seine Geburtsfehler abzustellen, ist der Befund aus dem vergangenen und diesem Jahr.


Was auch vorausgesagt wurde angesichts der massiv vorhandenen "Kompetenz" - also weg mit dem Haufen und den dafür Verantwortlichen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


Damit endlich Leute, die anglerfreundlicher denken und wirkliche Kompetenz haben (auch die gibts in den LV; nur leider (meist) nicht an den maßgeblichen Stellen) mal was Vernünftiges wenigstens probieren können.

Und wir endlich diesen Thread hier schliessen....

Bis dahin geht das Theater halt weiter - jetzt erstmal mit dem Verbandsausschuss am Samstag - ich prophezeie eine stimmungsgeladene Sitzung ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und hier der "offizielle" Bericht auf der Seite des LVSA zur möglichen Kündigung der Sachsen beim DAFV:
http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=81

Auch die PDF unter dem Bericht sind lesenswert.

Kann man wohl als "Absetzbewegung" verstehen....

Schuld sein wollen sie aber nicht, dass sie der (Kon)Fusion nicht nur zugestimmt hatten, sondern diese auch aktiv vorangetrieben haben - aber das hat wohl auch keiner anders erwartet ;-))


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Damit wird der Verein für die verbleibenden immer teurer . Mal sehen wie lange die "Verbandstreuen" sich dieses noch leisten können. Die Beiträge immer höher schrauben wäre auch keine Lösung - da Meutern irgentwann die Vereine . Ich bin gespannt, was da noch alles eintreten muss, bis der letzte Getreue merkt, dass etwas wohl nicht ganz richtig ist .


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Haben wir ja schon grob vorgerechnet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schuld sein wollen sie aber nicht, dass sie der (Kon)Fusion nicht nur zugestimmt hatten, sondern diese auch aktiv vorangetrieben haben - aber das hat wohl auch keiner anders erwartet ;-))



Echt spaßig..anscheinend war der DAFV eine mysteriöse Wundergeburt.

Man kam an den DAFV,wie die heilige Jungfrau zum Kinde.Keiner will es gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Geiles Posting - da muss ich bei so einem ernsten und elenden Thema doch tatsächlich auch mal herzhaft grinsen-  danke dafür ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wie so vieles nur durch DAFV Steilvorlage möglich

Von selbst käme man auf sowas überhaupt nicht


----------



## madpraesi (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo,ich habe es ja schon einmal eingestanden das ich in der Richtung .......Politisch nicht den 100 PROZENTIGEN DURCHBLICK habe |kopfkrat 
Nur hier kommt es mir wie ein übergroßes Ü-EI vor |bla:
Das Spiel war da ;+ Der Spaß war da |bigeyes und jetzt kommt die SPANNUNG |krach: #c#c#c
was kommt raus außer SCH....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Nur meine Meinung,nichts persönliches............

Gruß Christian |wavey:

PSPolitisch auf den DFAV) und LV NRW.........


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Für mich ist es keine Vorbedingung für aktives Handeln, dass man sich dabei als ehemaliger Fusionsbefürworter Asche auf das Haupt streut. Auch wenn die Kalamitäten, in denen der DAFV jetzt steckt, bereits vor der Fusion absehbar waren.

 Der LASV hat vor seiner Kündigung mehrere Versuche unternommen, um beim DAFV auf Verbesserungen hinzuwirken. Unabhängig von der Qualität dieser Versuche, die ich nicht bewerten will, ist damit alles getan worden, um jetzt zur ultima ratio der Kündigung zu gelangen.

 Das ist in sich stimmig und letztlich konsequent. 

 Damit wächst der Veränderungsdruck auf das DAFV-Präsidium erneut. Leider gibt es immer noch keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, dass das Präsidium darauf in irgendeiner Weise reagiert. Man muss kein Prophet sein, um vorherzusagen, dass es zu weiteren LV-Austritten kommen wird, wenn das Präsidium nicht aktiv wird.

 Die Kündigungen stellen die Notwendigkeit einer Vertretung auf Bundesebene nicht in Frage. Einige Landesverbände setzen ihre Hoffnungen auf den Deutschen Fischereiverband. Der ist jedoch für diese Aufgaben weder konstruiert, noch ausgerüstet. Denkbar ist, dass es verstärkt zu länderübergreifenden Formen der Zusammenarbeit zwischen Landesverbänden kommt, aus denen nach und nach eine alternative Bundesstruktur erwachsen könnte. Ein solcher Prozess würde allerdings fünf, eher zehn Jahre dauern.

 Das macht deutlich, wie verantwortungslos die Passivität des DAFV-Präsidiums ist. Seine wichtigste Aufgabe müsste sein, die Rahmenbedingungen so zu verändern, dass die Austrittswelle gestoppt und umgekehrt werden kann. Doch diese Baustelle ist verwaist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist es keine Vorbedingung für aktives Handeln, dass man sich dabei als ehemaliger Fusionsbefürworter Asche auf das Haupt streut. Auch wenn die Kalamitäten, in denen der DAFV jetzt steckt, bereits vor der Fusion absehbar waren.


jajaja - immer wieder der Versuch, die LV-Verbanditen, die das alles angerührt haben, aus der Verantwortung nehmen (ich schiebe Deine Nachsicht diesbezüglich mal auf Deine Vergangenheit als LV-Präsi...:q:q:q:q).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


Damit genau die Versager, die das alles so angefangen UND laufen lassen haben, noch ne Chance kriegen, alles noch schlimmer zu machen?? - wers braucht...




			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Seine wichtigste Aufgabe müsste sein, die Rahmenbedingungen so zu verändern, dass die Austrittswelle gestoppt und umgekehrt werden kann.


Die werden immer zerstrittener und nicht immer einiger...

Im Präsidium und unter den LV, weil keiner sein Gesicht verlieren will (es gibt tatsächlich in BV wie LV genügend Ehren- und Hauptamtler, die tatsächlich glauben, sie hätten noch ein Gesicht zu verlieren......)....

Auch da würde ne öffentliche Entschuldigung helfen von den Verbanditen, die diese Scheixxe angerührt haben, und die Zusicherung, beim nächsten Mal wenigstens zu versuchen, vernünftig und kompetent zu arbeiten, statt immer nur eigene Partikularinteressen im Auge zu haben!!

Denn nach einer Entschuldigung muss man nicht mehr rumeiern, tarnen, täuschen und tricksen,  sondern könnte sich auf reale Arbeit für einen vernünftigen BV konzentrieren....

Aber ich würde jetzt schon Wetten anbieten, dass weder Präsidium noch die Verbanditen aus den LV, die das alles angerichtet haben und laufen lassen, am Samstag auf der Verbanddsausschusssitzung des DAFV auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas Konstruktives hinkriegen werden!

Irgendwas, was am Ende Anglern, dem Angeln oder auch nur den organisierten Angelfischern nutzen würde oder für die positiv wäre....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo miteinander



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Kündigungen stellen die Notwendigkeit einer Vertretung auf Bundesebene nicht in Frage.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Jedes Ding hat seine Zeit, so auch der einheitliche deutsche Anglerverband. Und der liegt bereits hinter uns.

Was liegt vor uns?

(Landes-)Verbände mit unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen was Angeln bedeutet. Und diese unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen werden in einen Ideenwettstreit treten. Das führt zu einem Klärungsprozess. Es wird Gewinner und Verlierer geben. Die Anglerschaft wird insgesamt weiter an gesellschaftspolitischer Akzeptanz verlieren. Aber letztlich wird dieser Klärungsprozess dann zu einem neuen Anlauf hin zu einem einheitlichen Verband führen. Ein Zeitrahmen von 5- 10 Jahren erscheint mir realistisch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Jedes Ding hat seine Zeit, so auch der einheitliche deutsche Anglerverband. Und der liegt bereits hinter uns.



Stimmt - aber der Rest ist ja hier im DAFV 2015 - Thread nicht das Thema..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Obwohl ja im Einladungsschreiben zur morgigen Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV von Frau Dr. darauf hingewiesen wurde, 
"dass (die LV-Präsis, Anmerkung der Red.) man zur Vorbereitung der Verbandsausschusssitzung ein ergänzendes Schreiben in den nächsten Tagen erhalten würde", 
kam bis heute mittag (nochmal: Sitzung ist morgen) kein solches Schreiben von Präsidentin oder Geschäftsstellen an bei den LV.

Vielleicht Absicht?
Auf jeden Fall aber zu knapp, wenn das noch kommen würde (was ich eh nicht glaube), um sich "vorzubereiten"...
Vielleicht gewollt so?

Ob auch die unsäglichen Äußerungen vom GF Dr. Spahn Thema sein werden, oder dass die Beitragserhöhung nicht reichen wird, selbst wenn kein LV austritt (Eigenverwaltungsanteil, Gemeinnützigkeit), oder auch die ganzen aktuellen Themen (Abknüppelgebote in Pachtverträgen, Verbot Karpfenbesatz Brandenburg etc.) angesprochen werden, und in wie weit die "Forderungen" von Weser-Ems, die Anmerkungen der Sachsen und weiterer überhaupt erörtert werden, ob man inzwischen einen Ersatz für den Naturschutzvize Dr. Meinelt und den Referenten für Menschen mit Behinderung, Emonts gefunden hat, ob Salva und Pieper trotz Kündigung ihres LV beim DAFV weiter ihre Ämter im DAFV behalten werden, und, und, und, und............

das ist nach wie vor alles offen.................



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> 
> *Verbandsausschuss 14. März 2015​*
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*

Ein Traum..

Solche Treffen-wie auch die JHV-unter Bedingungen einer Papstwahl durchführen.Türen von aussen zu und die Akteure erst dann raus lassen,wenn was wirklich konstruktives rausgekommen ist.

Ok..zugegeben,die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 5 Ergebnislosen Wochen halb verhungerte Teilnehmer bergen zu müssen,wäre ziemlich hoch

Ausgeträumt -weiter gehts mit dem real existierenden DAFV Nightmare


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich mache trotzdem jede Wette, dass die Abnicker und Umfaller sich am Ende wieder zusammenraufen und das Elend DAFV weitergehen wird - mit noch mehr Kohle, abgezockt von den organisierten Angelfischern, für am Ende noch weniger Leistung (sofern das überhaupt möglich sein wird, noch weniger zu tun)...

Jetzt haben ein paar mit den Kündigungen den großen Max markiert.

Die werden entweder selber die Kündigungen zurückziehen, oder wie NDS vom Zahl- und Stimmvieh dazu gezwungen, gegen jede Vernunft zu handeln.

Und da selbst ohne Kündigung der eine Euro trotzdem nicht reichen wird (Eigenverwaltung etc.), werden sie das dann rechtzeitig zur HV feststellen und dann halt noch höhere Beiträge durchwinken.

Anstand, Rückgrat, Finanzkompetenz etc. haben die ja bisher schon so oft "bewiesen", bei der Schaffung des DAFV und den ersten 2 für Angler und das Angeln verlorenen Jahren - warum sollte es diesmal anders sein??...

Und dass sich das dumme Zahl- und Stimmvieh der organisierten das wieder gefallen lässt - wie immer - auch darauf würd ich wetten...

Will jemand dagegen wetten???


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mache trotzdem jede Wette, dass die Abnicker und Umfaller sich am Ende wieder zusammenraufen und das Elend DAFV weitergehen wird -......
> 
> Will jemand dagegen wetten???


#h

Wie stehen die Wettquoten|kopfkrat

 Zur Info, der Rheinische lässt auf der JHV am 25.04.2015 in Oberhausen darüber abstimmen,|krach:
  ob die Mitgliedschaft noch für ein weiteres Jahr aufrechterhalten wird.|bigeyes


  Diese wollen die angekündigte Beitragserhöhung aus der Verbandskasse zahlen.:g


  Die Begrünung ist, das man eine Solidargemeinschaft benötigt und man die weitere Entwicklung des Dachverbandes abwarten möchte.


Eine Signalwirkung für die anderen Landesfischereiverbände welche noch unschlüssig sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So oft, wie die schon umgefallen sind, wundert michs gerade bei denen am wenigsten..
;-))))

Das sind wohl die im DAFV mit dem wenigstens Rückgrat, die fallen schneller und öfter als man manchem mit Frau Drs. Parteizugehörigkeit gerne mal nachsagt ;-)))



PS:
Hab mich mal kurz informiert, danach ist Walter Sollbach, der Präsi des Rheinischen, schon seit ein paar Wochen krank (das ist der, der die Kündigung mit durch- und umsetzte), und Eva Rohmann (Vize Finanzen, Stellvertretung Sollbach) hat wohl jetzt in Abwesenheit von Sollbach diese Kursänderung durchgedrückt.
Der die dann aber auch unterschrieben hat...

Siehe oben:
Anstand, Rückgrat, Finanzkompetenz und so ................

Aber da ist wohl das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen und das wird beim Rheinischen ne interessante HV/Abstimmung geben, bei der zur Position von Rohmann auch viel Widerspruch erwartet werden kann, da sich substantiell beim DAFV ja nicht nur nichts verbessert, sondern vieles sogar immer weiter verschlechtert hat..



> Diese wollen die angekündigte Beitragserhöhung aus der Verbandskasse zahlen


In diesem Fall kann man dann zurecht von Geldern sprechen, die von den organisierten Angelfischern "abgezockt" wurden - denn wenn man so einem unfähigen BV auch noch mehr Geld, das man von seinen Zahlern zur Förderung derselben bekommen hat, so rausschmeisst, ist das in meinen Augen schlichte Abzocke..

Dafür würde sich auch beim Rheinischen sicher bessere Verwendung finden lassen als das diesem unfähigen BV hinterher zu schmeissen: (juristische Unterstützung hier z. B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867 )


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Die Begrünung ist, das man eine Solidargemeinschaft benötigt und man die weitere Entwicklung des Dachverbandes abwarten möchte.



Weitere Entwicklung abwarten?

Wenn damit positive Entwicklungen gemeint sind..warten auf Godot !

Und um freiwillig weitere Negativentwicklungen abwartend erfahren zu wollen,muss man schon ziemlich Schmerz-und Realitätsbefreit sein. 

Bei diesem DAFV Dachverband regnet es an zig Ecken durchs Dach.

Probleme und Untätigkeit en masse.

Das was der DAFV in den letzten 2 Jahren inhaltlich, wie auch die Finanzen betreffend zustande brachte,(nämlich gerade mal nix) macht nicht die geringste Lust (und auch wenig Sinn)auf weitere Kostenpflichtige Warteschleifen.

Interessant übrigens,in welchem Zusammenhang Verbände sich in letzter Zeit das Wort "Solidargemeinschaft"
zurechtquälen.

Die dümmste aller Totschlagphrasen,wenn man Argumentativ ziemlich im Regen steht..wo war/ist die Solidarität der Verbände mit den letztendlich Betroffenen,wenn es um drohende wie umgesetze Einschränkungen ging/geht..?

Da endet dann Solidarität plötzlich ganz still und schnell.Ziemlich einseitige Solidarität die da eingefordert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Ziemlich einseitige Solidarität die da eingefordert wird.


Kohle vom dummen Stimm- und Zahlvieh nennt sich diese Art der "Solidarität" - welche die Kohle auch noch bereitwillig rausrücken ;-))))

Nicht besser verdient, die organisierten Angelfischer.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kohle vom dummen Stimm- und Zahlvieh nennt sich diese Art der "Solidarität" - welche die Kohle auch noch bereitwillig rausrücken ;-))))
> 
> Nicht besser verdient, die organisierten Angelfischer.....



Warum erinnern mich diese Umstände immer an die Vorgehensweise von Hütchenspielern?


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Zur Info, der Rheinische lässt auf der JHV am 25.04.2015 in Oberhausen darüber abstimmen,
> ob die Mitgliedschaft noch für ein weiteres Jahr aufrechterhalten wird.
> Das is ja mal ein Ding. |bigeyes
> 
> ...



@Thomas
Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich auf den Wettvorschlag einsteige.


----------



## volkerm (13. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Mädels und Jungs wissen, dass Ihr fischen wollt. Darum finden die Wege, daraus Kapital zu schlagen. Das wird dann noch mit Gesetzen untermauert- und schon läuft das Abgabenspiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015

*Verbandsausschussitzung DAFV 2015*​Sodele, heute (14.03. 2015) war ja Verbandsausschuss, ich wurde danach von nicht wenigen Teilnehmern informiert.

Muss das alles noch ordnen und sortieren.

Die "wichtigsten" Knackpunkte nach Hörensagen/Telefonaten kurz vorab:
> Es wurde nix zielführendes beschlossen, es war eine mehr oder weniger sinnlose Kaffeerunde...

> Einige eigentlich wichtige LV-Präsis waren gar nicht anwesend (ein Trauerfall, ein Schlaganfall, bei anderen wunderte es doch)..

> Obwohl ja ein Bericht der Finanzkommission sogar in einem Schreiben angekündigt wurde (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4301927#post4301927 ):
Es gab keinen...........

Auch das aus dem Schreiben:


> Beim TOP 7 (Bericht der Finanzausschusssitzung) wird man dann zu weiteren Punkten, die im Zusammenhang mit dem Finanzhaushalt stehen würden, Stellung nehmen.....


fiel dann augenscheinlich aus....

Der Bericht soll vor der nächsten VA-Sitzung (das ist die am Vortag der HV) mit dem Delegiertenmaterial verschickt werden (damit nicht rechtzeitig in den LV diskutiert werden kann und deren HV rum sind, nehm ich mal an...)

(Festgestellt wurde nur von einem Mitglieder der FK, dass der eine Euro Erhöhung *"mindestens"* sei)...

> Weder wurde bis dato ein Nachfolger für den Naturschutzvize Dr. Meinelt noch für Emonts (Referat Menschen für Behinderung) gefunden.

Es ist im Gespräch kommissarisch dafür die Herren Berg (Ex-VDSF) und Gube (Ex-VDSF) einzusetzen...

> Sowohl DSAV wie auch DMV (beide Präsis NICHT anwesend!) sollen nach Wunsch mindestens zweier LV raus aus dem DAFV. 

> Keine der von den LV ausgesprochenen Kündigungen wurde zurückgenommen.

> Neben einer zu erhaltenden Geschäftsstelle Offenbach möchte die Präsidentin eine größere/repräsentativere in Berlin (von welcher Kohle auch immer...)...

> Obwohl ja der Verbleib von DSAV wie DMV im DAFV auf der Tagesordnung stand, waren weder DSAV-Präsident Quinger noch DMV-Präsident Deterding anwesend.

Und das, obwohl ja Quinger auch Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV ist.

> DAFV-Finanzvize Pieper fehlte ebenfalls, er wurde durch seinen LV-Vize Gressner ersetzt.

> Und auf Nachfrage gab die Präsidentin bekannt, wie viele Landes- oder Spezialverbände die "freiwillige Umlage" und den Anteil am Fond zu Rechtstreiten gegen Wasserkraft bisher bezahlt hätten:
*Umlage*: Bezahlt hat 1 Verband
*Fond*: Bezahlt haben 5 Verbände

Noch klarer kann wohl das Mißtrauen gegenüber dem Dachverband auch und gerade in finanziellen Dingen nicht ausgedrückt werden, als durch massenhafte Verweigerung solcher nicht vom DAFV durchsetzbarer Zahlungen.

Warum die Abnickerbande aus den LV solche Zahlungen/Fonds dann zuerst in DAFV-Versammlungen mehrheitlich beschliesst, das wird deren Geheimnis bleiben....




Glückwunsch an die organisierten Angelfischer, ihr seid gut ge-, sorry, meinte natürlich:
vertreten........

oder so...........................


Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Dass die LV sich das alles gefallen lassen, ohne dieses Präsidium (kein Finanzbericht vorlegen, dafür größere Geschätsstellen planen etc.) zum Teufen zu jagen, spricht leider auch Bände über deren Kompetenz, Anstand und Rückgrat.
LEIDER!

PPS:
Anmerkung noch zum Thema Erhöhung Beiträge:
Es wurde ja nicht nur NICHT der Bericht dieser ominösen Finanzkommission vorgelegt.

Es wurden auch keinerlei Pläne/Zahlen etc. vorgelegt, wie das Präsidium zu verfahren gedenkt und in welcher Höhe Beiträge angehoben werden müssen, obwohl KEINE der Kündigungen zurück gezogen wurden - und ab 2017 weitere im Raum stehen.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Es finden jetzt also diverse HV in den Ländern statt, wo über Kündigungen im DAFV beraten und abgestimmt werden soll!

Und der DAFV, dessen Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen sind noch nicht mal in der Lage (oder wohl eher willens?), hier ein konsistentes Zahlenwerk für die Beratungen in den LV zur Verfügung zu stellen..

Ist der Gedanke all zu weit hergeholt, das hier seitens des DAFV und der abnickenden LV  bewusst Infos zurückgehalten und auf Zeit gespielt wird, damit die Delegierten in den Ländern leichter von ihren Abnickpräsidien zur Rücknahme der Kündigung gebracht werden können???


PPPS:
Es gab und gibt durchaus LV-Präsis, die meinen, *man müsste denen im DAFV doch NOCH mal 5 - 6 Jahre Zeit lassen* (und die eigentlich auch gewillt sind, das von ihren organisierten Angelfischern bezahlen zu lassen - die nur Probleme haben., weil sie gleichzeitig selber Beiträge für ihren LV erhöhen oder Gewässer kaufen wollen, oder weil ihre Vereine aus dieser Trümmertruppe DAFV raus wollen...)...!!!!!!!!

Wenn man sich mal anguckt, was der DAFV mit seinen vielen bezahlten Hauptamtlern und den ganzen Ehrenamtlern bis dato erreicht hat in 2 Jahren Rechtskraft (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991 ), müssen diese LV-Präsis wirklich weitab jeder Realität sein, wenn die meinen für weit über 1 Mio Euros jedes Jahr könne man nicht mehr erreichen.....

Und warum die dann NOCHMAL 4 - 6 Jahre Zeit geben wollen (was bei den notwendigen Beitragserhöhungen dann* WEIT ÜBER 10 MILLIONEN EUROS  BEDEUTET!!*!)???

Weil das Eingestehen des eigenen Scheiterns, der eigenen Unzulänglichkeit natürlich überhaupt nicht geht, nachdem man gegen ALLE (nicht nur von uns!) Warnungen diese elende (Kon)Fusion mit diesem unfähigen  Personal und aufgeblähten Selbstverwaltungsapparat durchgedrückt hat....

Dass wohl auch deshalb keiner meckert, wenn die Zahlen der Finanzkommission NICHT WIE VORHER VERSPROCHEN vorgelegt wurde, hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass diese Verbanditen in Bundes- und Landesverband genau wissen, dass dann selbst die dumpfesten Abnickerdelegierten in den Landesverbänden irgendwann aufwachen würden....

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer, die Vereine lassen sich das ja alles gefallen von ihren Delegierten, den Landesverbänden und dem Bundesverband - also wollen sies nicht anders und haben sies nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

PPS:
Anmerkung noch zum Thema Erhöhung Beiträge:
Es wurde ja nicht nur NICHT der Bericht dieser ominösen Finanzkommission vorgelegt.

Es wurden auch keinerlei Pläne/Zahlen etc. vorgelegt, wie das Präsidium zu verfahren gedenkt und in welcher Höhe Beiträge angehoben werden müssen, obwohl KEINE der Kündigungen zurück gezogen wurden - und ab 2017 weitere im Raum stehen.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Es finden jetzt also diverse HV in den Ländern statt, wo über Kündigungen im DAFV beraten und abgestimmt werden soll!

Und der DAFV, dessen Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen sind noch nicht mal in der Lage (oder wohl eher willens?), hier ein konsistentes Zahlenwerk für die Beratungen in den LV zur Verfügung zu stellen..

Ist der Gedanke all zu weit hergeholt, das hier seitens des DAFV und der abnickenden LV  bewusst Infos zurückgehalten und auf Zeit gespielt wird, damit die Delegierten in den Ländern leichter von ihren Abnickpräsidien zur Rücknahme der Kündigung gebracht werden können???


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sowohl DSAV wie auch DMV (beide Präsis NICHT anwesend!) sollen nach Wunsch mindestens zweier LV raus aus dem DAFV.
> 
> > Keine der von den LV ausgesprochenen Kündigungen wurde zurückgenommen



Sind damit die Anträge vom Tisch? #h

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit den Kündigungen aus? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ne, meines Wissens werden die Anträge auf Ausschluss/Nichtaufnahme dann auf der HV behandelt, also wie wenn der Antrag jetzt auf dem VA abgelehnt worden wäre...

Es weiss noch keiner, was mit den Kündigungen wird, und welcher Verband die durchkriegt oder nicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015
> 
> *Verbandsausschussitzung DAFV 2015*​Sodele, heute (14.03. 2015) war ja Verbandsausschuss, ich wurde danach von nicht wenigen Teilnehmern informiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Man müsste langsam mal ne Abstimmung machen, wer sich eigentlich noch nicht vom DAFV und den  den DAFV unterstütztenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden - auch und gerade als organisierter Angelfischer - komplett verarscht und nur als reines Zahlvieh missbraucht fühlt, wenn die noch nicht mal den vor gerade mal 2 Wochen versprochenen und nun zurückgehaltenen Bericht der Finanzkommission einfordern..

Irgendwie kommt mir immer wieder ein Spruch in den Kopp.
Alle in einen Sack..............................


----------



## Worscht (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Weder eine derartige Abstimmung noch irgendwelche Diskussionen interessieren Frau Dr. und Co.. Die sind so weit weg von der Realität - das geht gar nicht. Bezeichnend ist doch auch, dass sich von den angeblich Machtgeilen niemand mehr findet, der dort einsteigen will. 
 Und was erwarten wir denn noch? Es sollte doch allen klar sein, dass da nichts Sinnvolles kommen kann und wird. Über das Jahr 2017 hier zu spekulieren ist schon mehr als Glaskugel. Wenn der Verband überhaupt die nächste Hauptversammlung finanziell erlebt, grenzt es an ein Wunder. Das nächste Jahr wird er, kann er nicht überleben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Es sollte doch allen klar sein, dass da nichts Sinnvolles kommen kann und wird.


Es gab und gibt durchaus LV-Präsis, die meinen, *man müsste denen im DAFV doch NOCH mal 5 - 6 Jahre Zeit lassen* (und die eigentlich auch gewillt sind, das von ihren organisierten Angelfischern bezahlen zu lassen - die nur Probleme haben., weil sie gleichzeitig selber Beiträge für ihren LV erhöhen oder Gewässer kaufen wollen, oder weil ihre Vereine aus dieser Trümmertruppe DAFV raus wollen...)...!!!!!!!!

Wenn man sich mal anguckt, was der DAFV mit seinen vielen bezahlten Hauptamtlern und den ganzen Ehrenamtlern bis dato erreicht hat in 2 Jahren Rechtskraft (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991 ), müssen diese LV-Präsis wirklich weitab jeder Realität sein, wenn die meinen für weit über 1 Mio Euros jedes Jahr könne man nicht mehr erreichen.....

Und warum die dann NOCHMAL 4 - 6 Jahre Zeit geben wollen (was bei den notwendigen Beitragserhöhungen dann* WEIT ÜBER 10 MILLIONEN EUROS  BEDEUTET!!*!)???

Weil das Eingestehen des eigenen Scheiterns, der eigenen Unzulänglichkeit natürlich überhaupt nicht geht, nachdem man gegen ALLE (nicht nur von uns!) Warnungen diese elende (Kon)Fusion mit diesem unfähigen  Personal und aufgeblähten Selbstverwaltungsapparat durchgedrückt hat....

Dass wohl auch deshalb keiner meckert, wenn die Zahlen der Finanzkommission NICHT WIE VORHER VERSPROCHEN vorgelegt wurde, hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass diese Verbanditen in Bundes- und Landesverband genau wissen, dass dann selbst die dumpfesten Abnickerdelegierten in den Landesverbänden irgendwann aufwachen würden....

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer, die Vereine lassen sich das ja alles gefallen von ihren Delegierten, den Landesverbänden und dem Bundesverband - also wollen sies nicht anders und haben sies nicht besser verdient..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> müssen diese LV-Präsis wirklich weitab jeder Realität sein, wenn die meinen für weit über 1 Mio Euros jedes Jahr könne man nicht mehr erreichen.....



Da der DAFV mit Beträgen mit weit über einer Million schon gerade mal nix erreicht hat,dürfte er in Relation nach  5-6  Jahren,10 Mio.und (wahrscheinlich)immer noch fehlender effizienter Ausrichtung in den Bereich "noch weniger als nix erreicht" vorstossen.

Die bisherigen 2 Jahre purer Untätigkeit sowie Ideen-und Konzeptlosigkeit verbreiten da nicht wirklich auch nur den kleinsten Funken Optimismus.

Das von einigen in Wunschdenkenmentalität gesehene Licht am Tunnelende, dürfte in Realität der entgegenkommende Zug sein.

Leg als normaler Geschäftsmann mal so ein Geschäftsmodell ala DAFV, inkl.der Bilanzen,Ziele und bisherigen "Erfolge" deinem Geldinstitut mit der Bitte um weitere 5-6 jährige Finanzierung vor..sei froh,wenn dich der Sachbearbeiter nach Durchsicht der Fakten nur mitleidig anlächelt und als Ausserirdischen Träumer einstuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Leg als normaler Geschäftsmann mal so ein Geschäftsmodell ala DAFV, inkl.der Bilanzen,Ziele und bisherigen "Erfolge" deinem Geldinstitut mit der Bitte um weitere 5-6 jährige Finanzierung vor..sei froh,wenn dich der Sachbearbeiter nach Durchsicht der Fakten nur mitleidig anlächelt und als Ausserirdischen Träumer einstuft.


Da ists doch gut, dass der DAFV ehrenamtlich als Verein geführt wird und man (noch?) genügend dumpf abnickendes Zahl- und Stimmvieh hat.

Und man denen weder versprochene Berichte zu den Finanzen noch einen klaren, eindeutigen Leistungsnachweis erbringen muss, weil die eh immer abnicken und zahlen..........

Sonst würde es vielliecht wirklich mal richtig eng werden ;.-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vernichtend!
 Deprimierend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

DAFV
Normal...
Geht weiter so...

Bedankt euch bei euren Präsis und GF in den Landesverbänden (Ost wie West, Ex-VDSF wie  Ex-DAV), die euch diesen tollen Dachverband "in eurem Sinne als Zahler" nicht nur genauso gestaltet und eingesetzt haben, sondern noch weiter Millionen von euch da reinpumpen wollen..

Bevor was Falsches mit dem schönen Geld angestellt werden würde und evtl. Angler oder Angeln gefördert - geeeht ja mol gor nie nicht, nech?....

Passt scho - jeder kriegt, was er verdient...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich glaube, ich werde fast nicht daran vorbeikommen, meinen Hut vor dem Präsidium des DAFV zu ziehen.

Mal ehrlich, im richtigen Leben kommt kein Vorstand oder Aufsichtsrat auf die Idee, seine Finanzgeber für so strunzdoof zu verkaufen. Dazu gehört entweder eine riesige Portion Traute, oder das haargenaue einschätzen der abgrundtiefen Dämlichkeit selbiger. Eher beides sogar. Dumm ist das Präsidium des DAFV jedenfalls nicht.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das Mädel und die Jungs im Präsidium des DAFV tun haargenau das richtige. Nicht für die Angler zwar, aber für die Zweckerfüllung, das eigene Fortbestehen nämlich. 

Auch klar, dass dies nicht von Dauer sein kann. Ein Fass ohne Boden kann man auch mit dem willigsten Zahlvieh nicht stopfen. 
Na und ? Dann löst sich der Haufen halt irgendwann auf.
Die Präsis der bis zur letzten Stunde unterstützenden LV werden dann von Ihren Mitgliedern an den Hälsen am nächsten Baum aufgehängt. Methaphorisch natürlich nur, wobei man sich das "leider" als zweites Wort in diesem Satz mühsam verkneifen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich werde fast nicht daran vorbeikommen, meinen Hut vor dem Präsidium des DAFV zu ziehen.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, im richtigen Leben kommt kein Vorstand oder Aufsichtsrat auf die Idee, seine Finanzgeber für so strunzdoof zu verkaufen. Dazu gehört entweder eine riesige Portion Traute, oder das haargenaue einschätzen der abgrundtiefen Dämlichkeit selbiger. Eher beides sogar. Dumm ist das Präsidium des DAFV jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich hab nicht umsonst immer wieder drauf hingewiesen, dass eben NICHT alleine das Präsidium und die Geschäftsstellen des DAFV schuld sind (weil manche ja immer wieder mal meinen, es reiche die Personen im Präsidium oder den GS auszutauschen) , sondern vor allem die mit, die das installiert haben und immer noch weiter laufen lassen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vor allem:
> 
> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gestern noch ein paar Anrufe zur VA-Sitzung, hier die weitere Infos daraus:
Obwohl ja der Verbleib von DSAV wie DMV im DAFV auf der Tagesordnung stand, waren weder DSAV-Präsident Quinger noch DMV-Präsident Deterding anwesend.

Und das, obwohl ja Quinger auch Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV ist.

DAFV-Finanzvize Pieper fehlte ebenfalls, er wurde durch seinen LV-Vize Gressner ersetzt.

Und auf Nachfrage gab die Präsidentin bekannt, wie viele Landes- oder Spezialverbände die "freiwillige Umlage" und den Anteil am Fond zu Rechtsstreiten gegen Wasserkraft bisher bezahlt hätten:
*Umlage*: Bezahlt hat 1 Verband
*Fond*: Bezahlt haben 5 Verbände

Noch klarer kann wohl das Mißtrauen gegenüber dem Dachverband auch und gerade in finanziellen Dingen nicht ausgedrückt werden, als durch massenhafte Verweigerung solcher nicht vom DAFV durchsetzbarer Zahlungen.

Warum die Abnickerbande aus den LV solche Zahlungen/Fonds dann zuerst in DAFV-Versammlungen mehrheitlich beschliesst, das wird deren Geheimnis bleiben....


*Hier also nochmal die Zusammenfassung bis jetzt*:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015
> 
> *Verbandsausschussitzung DAFV 2015*​Sodele, heute (14.03. 2015) war ja Verbandsausschuss, ich wurde danach von nicht wenigen Teilnehmern informiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auf Nachfrage gab die Präsidentin bekannt, wie viele Landes- oder Spezialverbände die "freiwillige Umlage" und den Anteil am Fond zu Rechtsstreiten gegen Wasserkraft bisher bezahlt hätten:
> *Umlage*: Bezahlt hat 1 Verband
> *Fond*: Bezahlt haben 5 Verbände


Was mich ja wirklich mal interessieren würde:
*Welcher Landes- oder Spezialverband war denn nun dieser allerbescheuertste??*

Der also tatsächlich ohne rechtliche oder sonstige Not diesem toten Gaul DAFV nochmal "Hafer" in Form der freiwillig zu bezahlenden Umlage von 0,20 Cent/Zahler aus seinem "eigenen Stall", dazu von den eigenen organisierten Angelfischern aufgebracht, ins Maul gestopft hat???

Das wurde meines Wissens nämlich genauso wenig gesagt, wie wer diese 5 treudoofen Landesverbände waren, die tatsächlich meinten, mit einem Rechtsfond für Wasserkraftklagen ureigene Aufgaben des DAFV selber übernehmen und zusätzlich bezahlen zu müssen (Nur von den Hessen weiss ich das einigermaßen sicher)......

Kann ja der eine oder andere mal bei seinem LV nachfragen und hier schreiben oder mir per PN schicken, wenn ers selber nicht veröffentlichen will........


----------



## Peter61 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo Thomas, 
 das mit dem ohne genau zu wissen, warum dieser Fond gegründet wurde und wozu der genau sein soll zu schießen, finde ich jetzt nicht OK.

 Nicht jeder Verband oder Verein hat die finanziellen Mittel eine Klage gegen Wasserkraft oder Fehler bei Verstoß gegen WRRL durch zu führen. Da kommt es doch entgegen wenn es hier einen Schulterschluss gibt. Jeder etwas genau dazu in einen Topf wirft, welches dann genau dazu verwendet wird. 
 Gerichtsurteile entstehen, die wiederum als Vorlage für andere Verfahren gelten können.
 Beispiel laufend Weservertiefung und Mainausbau.
 Glaube mir, das ist dringend nötig und soll auch nur dazu dienen und nicht für andere Töpfe.
 Was nützt uns Angler, wenn die Bundeswassertrassen noch tiefer gemacht werden, die Fische im Sommer wie an der Elbe aus dem gleichen Grunde geschehen tonnenweise verrecken? Oder was nützt uns Angler, wenn Fischarten künftig ganzjährig geschont werden, weil die Bestände durch weitere geförderte Wasserkraftanlagen mit haufenweisen geschretterten Fischen zurück gehen?
 Wir haben uns als Angler auch dem Fischschutz verschrieben, also brauchen wir auch einen Topf um dies umsetzen zu können.
 Hast Du überhaupt eine Ahnung welche Summen in einem solchen Verfahren / Prozesses überhaupt zusammen kommen? Der Streitwert ist dabei eher lächerlich, wenn Anwaltskosten für für eine Partei schon alleine bei 20 bis 30TEUR liegen, ggf Gutachterkosten ebenso obendrein. Ich möchte den Kostenblock nicht ausdenken für eine unterlegene Partei.
 Das sichert dir keine Rechtschutz ab. Du musst dies aus Vereinsmitteln finanzieren. Prozesskostenhilfe gibt es nicht. 
 Wenn hier nichts passiert, schwimmen die Fälle im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes davon. Denn JETZT ist die Regierung im Zugzwang die WRRL eigentlich bis 2015 umgesetzt haben zu müssen, aber nichts ist passiert. 
 Jetzt hat man den Hebel, jetzt hat man die Probleme, und jetzt kann man diese durchdrücken, sofern die Mittel vorhanden sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ganz einfach:
*Es ist originäre Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass aus den ihm gezahlten Beiträgen (weit über 1,3 Mio./Jahr) das Geld für solche Prozesse da ist*.

Einen Fond einzurichten, weil der DAFV nicht mit Geld umgehen kann, z. B. nicht nur 2 Geschäftsstellen hat, sondern die behalten und in Berlin sogar noch eine größere, repräsentativere will und dann ZUSÄTZLICH für das eigene finanzielle Unvermögen wiederum die LV zur Kasse zu bitten, das ist der Skandal.

Und der noch größere Skandal ist, dass es LV gibt, die so bescheuert sind, diesem unfähigen DAFV dafür Kohle zu geben - mit der Gefahr, das die im allgemeinen Haushalt wegen der Finanznot versickert und im Ernstfall das Geld erst nicht zur Verfügung steht.

Wenn die LV was tun wollen, hätten sie ein Extrakonto abseits des DAFV einrichten müssen - dann hätten sicher auch mehr als die 5 treudoofen einbezahlt und man hätte wirklich was bewegen können......

Dass nur die 5 treudoofen Landesverbände bezahlt haben, obwohl die ALLE mehrheitlich dafür stimmten, zeigt doch auch schon was Sache ist und wie unfähig nicht nur der DAFV, sondern auch seine Mitglieder, die Landes- und Spezialverbände, sind.


----------



## Peter61 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas,
 das das Etat in der Regel im Voraus beschlossen wird ist klar. 
 Darum geht es aber nicht.
 Wie will man Gelder dafür bereits stellen, wenns schon für den Rest nicht reicht.
 Irgendjemand muss den Fond verwalten. 
 Die Treudoofen haben es gemacht als Beispiel, sonst bewegen sich andere nicht. Der Fond ist auch nicht beim DAFV aufgehängt sondern im Arbeitskreis WRRL.
 Winfried kann Dir aber da mehr erzählen. Du solltest mal mit Ihm, oder generell mit Ihm Kontakt halten, dann kann man auch die Hintergründe besser verstehen. Viele Schimpfen nur, aber bewegen nix.
 Der Fond wird dringend gebraucht, sonst werden andere bereits als Bundesnaturschutzverband anerkannte Verbände nicht mehr existieren und die Klagen gehen den Bach runter.
 Leider Finger heben geht schnell, nur wenns dann zur Sache (ans Geld) geht wird gekniffen und alle Vorsätze sind dahin. Für mich sind nicht die 5 die Bekloppten, sondern die die den Finger gehoben haben und dann nicht in die Pötte gekommen sind.
 Zum anderen beim Fingerheben waren wie ich hörte mehrfach Deligierte und nicht die Vorstände anwesend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Fond wird NICHT gebraucht, es wird ein Bundesverband gebraucht, der mit Geld umgehen kann, denn dann braucht man keinen Fond.

Und dass Winfried (Hessenfischer, die sind selber betroffen und waren zu doof zum richtig klagen) das Geld gerne einschieben würde von anderen LV, weil der BV finanziell unfähig ist, glaube ich gerne:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289651
Da (DAFV und Hessen) trifft "Kompetenz" auf "Kompetenz" und jeder Cent dafür ist ein Cent zu viel, der an wirklich wichtiger Stelle (gute Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) so dringend fehlt.

Die sollen sich zuerst mal um die für Angler und das Angeln wirklich wichtigen Dinge kümmern (Angeln nur zum verwerten, Tierschutz, immer mehr Einschränkungen und Restriktionen), und danach kann man sich um Wasserkraft kümmern.

Denn wenn ich nicht mehr normal angeln kann, ists auch wurscht ob Fische durchwandern können oder geschreddert werden - zuerst das Angeln retten!!
Sonst zahlt dafür eh kein Angler und selbst die bescheuerten Verbände nicht, wie man sieht...........

Erst unser Hobby retten!!
Das Angeln!
Dann sind Angler vielleicht bereit, DANACH das Naturschutzhobby von anderen auch zu unterstützen.

Prioritäten setzen!

Und das Thema Fond ist ja nicht neu, haben wir schon im September letzten Jahres abgehandelt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, nach dem, was man so vom Fischereitag hörte, haben die immer noch nix begriffen...
> 
> Dass die Änderung der Leitlinien zum Gemeinschaftsfischen NICHT bedeutet, dass das BMF diese automatisch übernimmt, sondern dazu erst der alte Erlass ausser Kraft gesetzt werden muss und das mit BMF und Tierschutzrefenten ausgehandelt werden, hat die Mehrzahl da immer noch nicht begriffen - angeblich war das der angedachte Weg: Dem BMF das einfach zuschicken, die werden das dann schon übernehmen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Viele Schimpfen nur, aber bewegen nix.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Da wird gemeckert und gemacht und getan aber selbst mal ein Amt in einem Vorstand übernehmen, sich Einbringen und Mitarbeiten will niemand. #q


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das ist erstens eine rein polemische Behauptung und zweitens ein Diskussionsbeitrag auf Bildzeitungsniveau.
Muss der Chefredakteur des Spiegels zwingend selbst Politik übernehmen, nur weil sein Medium die Regierung kritisiert?
Ihr habt den Sinn von Presse & Diskussionsforen nicht verstanden, Mädels.

Ich bin übrigens in einem Vorstand und hoffe den Tag noch zu erleben, an dem ich mich nicht mehr über einen komplett unfähigen, Beitragsgelder verbrennenden, anglerfeindlichen Bundesverband aufregen muss.
Aber solange dieser Tag nicht da ist, schimpfe ich wie ein Rohrspatz!


----------



## Pennywise (16. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das ist keine Behauptung sondern eine Tatsache die ich selbst erlebt habe als es in einem meiner Vereine darum ging Vorstandsposten zu besetzen. 

Die Mitglieder haben laut über den Vorstand geschimpft als es allerdings darum ging diesen neu zu besetzen waren diejenigen die am lautesten geschrieen haben auf einmal ganz leise.

Wenn jemand etwas auf Vereins ebene bewegen möchte dann soll er bitteschön auch den A... in der Hose haben ein Amt zu übernehmen und nicht nur ständig auf den Vorstand schimpfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und damit wieder zuück vom OT zum eigentlichen Thema, dem DAFV 2015, aktuell Verbandsausschusssitzung:
Hier also nochmal die Zusammenfassung bis jetzt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015
> 
> *Verbandsausschussitzung DAFV 2015*​Sodele, heute (14.03. 2015) war ja Verbandsausschuss, ich wurde danach von nicht wenigen Teilnehmern informiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## hecht131244 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hetzer - mit einem dicken Nagelbrett vor dem Dickkopf!
Wer in einem solchen Hetzforum noch mit macht, ist nicht besser als der Oberhetzer. Wer fast 54.000 Mal immer dieselbe Hetze betrieben hat, sollte es aufgeben! Die Armen, die dem Ober-Schwätzer auch noch glauben oder gar Recht geben, sind noch schlechter als dieser hirnlose Stinkbei....ner.


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Geil, da möchte sich ein ewig-Gestriger-Verwirrter den DAFV-Märtyrer-Orden verdienen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Hetzer - mit einem dicken Nagelbrett vor dem Dickkopf!
> Wer in einem solchen Hetzforum noch mit macht, ist nicht besser als der Oberhetzer. Wer fast 54.000 Mal immer dieselbe Hetze betrieben hat, sollte es aufgeben! Die Armen, die dem Ober-Schwätzer auch noch glauben oder gar Recht geben, sind noch schlechter als dieser hirnlose Stinkbei....ner.


 
 Dann schreib Du doch hier die (DAFV) Wahrheit- oder kannst Du nur Parolen und pöbeln?

 Runkeln....


----------



## Riesenangler (19. März 2015)

@ Hecht.  Aus der Narkose erwacht? Und kommst jetzt mit der Realität nicht klar oder wie jetzt?
Was hier beschrieben wird ist der derzeitige Istzustand des BV und einiger LVs. Was denkst du denn, warum den Verbänden zur Zeit die Mitglieder dutzendweise davon laufen beziehungsweise als Neuangler erst gar nicht eintreten.  Weil doch bestimmt alle Zigtausende idiologisch durch das AB verblendet sind, oder weil man sich eventuell von den Verbänden verarscht fühlt? Ich denke auch darüber nach auszutreten.
Aber wie hieß es im Film Matrix ?:Unwissenheit ist ein Segen.

Und wer in neun Jahren der Mitgliedschaft im AB es gerade einmal schafft,  sich mit nur 28 Beiträgen, deinen Heutigen mitgerechnet, an Diskussionen zu beteiligen, der sollte zuerst einmal den Schnabel halten, zuhören, lesen und darüber nachdenken, warum was ist wie es ist.
Ich verstehe auch oft nicht einmal die Hälfte aller Beiträge und Fakten, wenn  es um Angelpolitik geht.  Aber das sich gewaltig was ändern muss, um es  besser oder auch nur  erträglicher zu machen, das habe selbst ich verstanden.


----------



## Wollebre (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

.... soll besser bei Facebook bleiben. Da haben selbst Xxxxxxxx Freunde...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Hetzer - mit einem dicken Nagelbrett vor dem Dickkopf!
> Wer in einem solchen Hetzforum noch mit macht, ist nicht besser als der Oberhetzer. Wer fast 54.000 Mal immer dieselbe Hetze betrieben hat, sollte es aufgeben! Die Armen, die dem Ober-Schwätzer auch noch glauben oder gar Recht geben, sind noch schlechter als dieser hirnlose Stinkbei....ner.



Na denn, Prost mein Lieber. Einer geht noch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Leute hackt doch nicht auf ihm persönlich rum - er versucht sein "Bestes" und "diskutiert" immerhin hier mit ....

Kann ja nicht jedem passen, was wir an Infos zusammen tragen (vor allem nicht dann, wenn man selber zu denen gehört, die den DAFV mittragen und unterstützen als Funktionär/Delegierter seines LV)..

Da lass ich dann auch mal so ein eigentlich den Regeln widersprechendes Posting stehen, damit jeder mitkriegt, wer da so beim DAFV mitarbeitet, wenn auch sein Kampf/Hobby (auch aktuell jetzt auf dem VA des DAFV gegen Wasserkraft und für mehr Kohle (Fond)) wie auch in Hessen ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289651 ) nicht gerade erfolgreich verläuft bis jetzt ......

Würden sich die Vertreter des DAFV und der LV mehr gegen Restriktionen beim Angeln und insgesamt für das Angeln als solches einsetzen, als gegen Wasserkraft, wären Angler dann auch DANACH sicher bereit, für dieses Funktionärshobby (Wasserkraft, Kormoran) mehr Kohle rauszurücken. 
Zumal dann, wenn sie beim Kampf gegen Restriktionen bewiesen hätten, dass sie es auch können...

*Immer dran denken:*
Auch mit Wasserkraftanlagen kann man angeln (wie man aktuell sehen kann) .....

Mit den ganzen jetzt schon geltenden und noch auf Angler zukommenden Restriktionen aus Tier- und Naturschutz und von Gesetzgeber/Behörden ist normales Angeln heute schon kaum mehr (rechtssicher) möglich und wird zukünftig sicher nicht einfacher..

*Wenn die Funktionäre nicht mal das begreifen können oder wollen, haben wir vielleicht bald etwas weniger Wasserkraft - mit Sicherheit aber weniger Angeln...*

Aber so ist das halt, wenn man Naturschutz- statt Anglerverbände finanziert als organisierter Angelfischer....

*Ist aber hier auch Offtopic*, da es hier ja um die aktuellen Geschehnisse des DAFV 2015 geht, sollte nur die Replik auf Winfrieds Anwürfe sein, da ich persönlich angeschrieben wurde damit...


----------



## Honeyball (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas, meinst Du nicht, dass Boardie "hecht131244" bei seinen für alle lesbaren Nutzerangaben ein wenig gemogelt haben könnte, um die anderen Boardies auf eine falsche Fährte zu führen?
Der Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines großen DAFV-Landesverbandes würde sich doch nicht zu einer derartigen öffentlichen Unsachlichkeit hinreißen lassen. #d#d#d

Wenn allerdings doch, dann finde ich es ein bemerkenswertes Bestreben von ihm, auch von der Vorgehensweise her, das Bild zu bestätigen, das durch die schonungslose Sammlung und Offenlegung von Fakten und Informationen über den DAFV und seine Landesverbände immer konkretere Formen annimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ab da mal weiterlesen und dann gut hier mit Offtopic:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4231467#post4231467

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gerade kam ein "Schreiben" als Mail an die LV bei mir an.

Von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zur Verbandsausschusssizzung..

Alles klasse im DAFV, laut ihren Worten.

Der Titel des Schriebs:
""Arbeit" im DAFV"........ (Kommentar erspare ich mir) ..

Im Einzelnen dazu später mehr..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Lag wenigstens ne Autogrammkarte bei?

Arbeit im DAFV..mal wieder was für den Ordner Treppenwitz


----------



## gründler (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Zur allg.Lage unseres BV fällt mir nur eins ein......der Unmutz da draussen wird immer lauter.......*






Leere Worte an einem toten tag.....



Ich bin hoch geflogen...und tief gefallen.....

Ich feierte Siege...ich triumphierte und verlor.....ich habe viel verloren....... doch nie meine träume......manche wurden wahr......die meisten aber blieben Schäume.....


Ich wusste alles..... und hab alles vergessen....ich kam sah und Siegte und hab Sch....gefressen....was immer dabei rumkommt....... es kommt nix dabei raus.......jeden tag die gleiche Sch......ich will hier raus.........


Leere Worte an einem toten tag.......


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es gäbe ein spezielles Internetforum, das die Verbands"arbeit" gezielt falsch darstellen würde  und eine Korrektur nicht möglich wäre, da Beiträge gelöscht würden.

Kann nicht das Anglerboard sein, da wir da nix löschen im Politik/Verbandsforum, sondern nur bei Offtopic in den Offtopicthred verschieben - würde mich doch mal interessieren, welches Forum das sein soll...........         

;-)))))))

Und da gerade Frau Dr. bei uns nie irgendwas richtig stellen wollte, sondern die Kommunikation von Anfang an verweigerte und schon unsere ersten Fragen nie beantwortete (siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709 , sind übrigens genau die Fragen, die sie jetzt inhaltlich im DAFV einholen.  Finanzen, unterschiedliche angelpolitische Einstellungen in den LV etc.), können wir das hier schon zweimal nicht sein  ..

Und selbstverständlich könnte nach wie vor auch der DAFV die Möglichkeit in Anspruch nehmen, über uns kostenlos zu informieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284
so dass wir das aus dem dritten Grund schon nicht sein können - sie brauchen uns nur was zum veröffentlichen schicken...

Wenn sie allerdings dennoch uns hier gemeint haben sollte, hat sie in meinen Augen eine Wahrnehmung, die sie einmal dringend einer Überprüfung unterziehen (lassen) sollte...........

 ;-))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gäbe ein spezielles Internetforen,


 
 Singular oder Plural #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hat sie in meinen Augen eine Wahrnehmung, die sie einmal dringend einer Überprüfung unterziehen (lassen) sollte........



Liebes DAFV Präsidium,bezüglich der Theorie "Arbeit im DAFV" rate ich dazu:

http://www.treffpunkt-therapie.at/de/teilleistungen/intermodale-wahrnehmung


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Singular oder Plural #c


Fehler von mir:
War Singular im Schreiben ;-))))
danke, geändert ;-)))


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fehler von mir:
> War Singular im Schreiben ;-))))
> danke, geändert ;-)))


 
*OFFTOPIC*

 Hatte ich geahnt.....,

 aber jetzt habe ich beim Schneiden des Films am 18. einen 'Gut bei Dir'     :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nun hab ich mich durch das 5 Seiten  [zensiert.......................... ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................] 
 "Werk" geackert.....

Werde jetzt erstmal wieder Blutdruck runterfahren und morgen das dann ruhig Stück für Stück auseinander nehmen und euch hier veröffentlichen...

Leider ist es mir nach deutschem Recht nicht möglich, öffentlich zu schreiben, was ich persönlich davon wirklich halte....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Man o warum bis Morgen warten:c

Es heißt doch " Der Tag hat 24 stunden und wenn das nicht reicht, nehmen wir die Mittagspause dazu" |muahah:|muahah:

VG Stoni.....


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



gründler schrieb:


> Leere Worte an einem toten tag.....


Ich ahnte nicht, dass du so guten Musikgeschmack hast! 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gäbe
> a)ein spezielles Internetforum, das
> b)die Verbands"arbeit" gezielt falsch darstellen würde
> c)und eine Korrektur nicht möglich wäre, da Beiträge gelöscht würden.


Weiss gar nicht, was du zu meckern hast, alle 3 Kriterien passen: 
->> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/forum.php
:m


----------



## Jose (20. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Weiss gar nicht, was du zu meckern hast, alle 3 Kriterien passen:
> ->> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/forum.php
> :m



dat iss pös, kati.

und sowas von wahr.

pöses kati, dududu...


----------



## kreuzass (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

shizzle ma nizzle in da ausschusssizzung oder wie oder was!? 

Jaja, war nur ein Verschreiber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April 2015

*"Arbeit des DAFV"  - Ein Schreiben der Präsidentin​*
Was haben die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und Pippi Langstrumpf gemeinsam?

Beide wollen sich "die Welt machen, wie sie ihnen gefällt"...

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen beiden:
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hat keine übernatürlichen Kräfte...

Wir hatten ja schon am Abend der VA-Sitzung berichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4309063#post4309063

Nun hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan über die Berliner Geschäftsstelle eine Mail an die Mitglieder (> Landes- und Spezialverbände) geschickt, in der sie ebenfalls Bezug auf die Verbandsaussschusssitzung nimmt mit dem Titel:
"Arbeit im Deutschen Angelfischerverband e.V."

Leider ist es kein Protokoll der Sitzung (auch da darf man wieder gespannt sein, was da drin steht (und was nicht....))..

Warum das Protokoll nicht zuerst kam, sondern jetzt dieses Schreiben, kann ich nicht erklären.

Fakt ist, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auf 5 Seiten ausbreitet, wie toll der DAFV und sie als Präsidentin wäre - und immer, wenns um belegbare Fakten geht (Zahlen zu Finanzen z. B.), NICHTS liefert.

Zudem sind viele Punkte, welche die Präsidentin des DAFV da aufführt, in vielen Teilen schon widerlegt oder sie geben nur einen kleinen Teilausschnitt der Wirklichkeit wieder.

Nachfolgend arbeiten wir also das Schreiben ab, farblich abgesetzt der jeweilige Kommentar dazu.

Schon gleich am Ende der ersten Seite:
*Wahrnehmung bei Politik und Behörden*
Man könne inzwischen feststellen, dass die DAFV-Verbandsarbeit von Behörden, politischen Vertretern und anderen Verbänden mit Anerkennung wahrgenommen werde und der DAFV gerne gesehener Gesprächspartner wären.

_Dazu aus der Veröffentlichung des vom Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde / Elster e.V. (https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1591800437698613?fref=nf) zur Hauptversammlung des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.  vom 7. März diesen Jahres:




Dabei zeigte sich dann im Grußwort des* Staatssekretärs Herbert Wolff,* wie eng beide Probleme verzahnt sind. Er betonte, dass die Angler maßgeblichen Anteil am Erhalt unserer Gewässer und der dortigen Natur haben und man das Angeln nicht einschränken will. Allerdings steht der Freistaat unter dem Druck der aktuellen Gesetzgebung von EU und Bund.
*Hier kann aus Sicht des LVSA nur ein schlagkräftiger Bundesverband der Angler Einfluss nehmen, von dem der DAFV aktuell meilenweit entfernt ist und keinen Anlass gibt, eine solche Entwicklung doch noch erwarten zu können.* Dieser Kritik schloss sich auch Günter Schnitzendöbel in seinem Grußwort an. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
*"Aktuelle Themen"*
Dann folgt eine Aufzählung "aktueller Themen, die zeigen, dass die Arbeit des DAFV im Sinne der Angelfischerei gebraucht werde."
> "Fitness Check" der FFH- und Vogelschutzrichtlinie 
Man wolle auf Widersprüche bez. Kormoran und Wasserkraft aufmerksam machen und brauche dazu konkrete Beispiele der LV

> Entwicklung der Wasserkraftnutzung und Natura 2000
Die EAA würde eine Stellungnahme abgeben, es wäre angezeigt, auch seitens des DAFV Stellung zu nehmen. Zuarbeit aus den LV wäre herzlich willkommen

> Fischerei in den Natura2000-Gebieten der deutschen ausschliesslichen Wirtschaftszone soll reglementiert werden, würde aber kaum die Angelfischerei betreffen in diesen Gebieten., Anfängen wehren.

> Zur Europaarbeit: 25 Millionen Angler in Europa müssten als Gruppe wahrgenommen werden, dazu gäbe es seit kurzem ein "informelles Arbeitsforum".
_
*Hier wird wieder einmal mehr Versagen als Erfolg verkauft.* 
Denn EFTTA und die Allianz der Europäischen Angler (EAA) haben nicht geschafft, diese Intergruppe als offizielle parteiübergreifende Diskussionsrunde innerhalb des Europäischen Parlaments aufzustellen.
Es würde nun eine "informelle" Diskussionsrunde alle 2 Monate geben...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4260572#post4260572

_ 

*Folgende weitere Themen* würden den DAFV noch "beschäftigen":
> Einladung zu Gesprächen bei der Flussgebietsgemeinsschaft Rhein bezüglich Durchgängigkeit.
Für Hinweise und Anregungen wäre man dankbar

> Parlamentarische Arbeitsgruppe "Frei fließende Flüße" im Bundestag bez. Biosphärenreservat Mittelelbe.
Man freue sich über Anregungen regional ansässiger DAFV-Verbände

> Huchen als Fisch des Jahres 2015 und Flusslandschaft des Jahres

> Und als letzten Punkt wieder einmal mehr der Kormoran.

_Es geht wieder einmal mehr fast ausschliesslich um Wasserkraft und Kormoran, dazu das Versagen in der Europapolitik. _

Und dann kommt der Teil mit der Überschrift:
*Aus dem Verband*

*Los gings gleich mit der Finanzkommission.*

Da ihm die Hauptversammlung diesen Freiraum gewährt habe, habe Finanzvize Pieper "Personen seines Vertrauens" in die Komission berufen.
_Wir berichteten:_


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass niemand von den Landesverbänden näher informiert wurde über diesen Ausschuss und niemand wusste, wer da eigentlich dazu gehört.
> 
> Denn es wurden die Landesverbände ja nicht eingeladen, dazu Vorschläge zu machen oder kompetente Leute da hin zu schicken.
> 
> ...



Es wären erste Ergebnisse bekannt gegeben worden. 
*Allerdings würden Zahlen zur Finanzsituation den Gremien vorbehalten bleiben.*

_Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum entgegen des Schreibens vom Finanzvize Pieper zur Finanzkommission eben NICHT die konkreten Zahlen aufgeführt bzw. aufgelistet oder an die LV gegeben wurden. Ob das damit zu tun hat, dass ja nun viele HV der Landesverbände anstehen, in denen über Kündigung beim DAFV und/oder die anstehende Beitragserhöhung diskutiert und abgestimmt wird und da das offenlegen der tatsächlichen Finanzsituation nur "stören" würde beim Abnicken der Beitragserhöhung?
_

*Zu den Geschäftsstelle*n wurde angemerkt, dass die Zahl der Mitarbeiter/innen von 10 auf 8 (Ruhestand) abgeschmolzen sei - ohne Verringerung der Leistungen.
Die Geschäftsführung würde zukünftig Herr Freudenberg alleine übernehmen. 
_Wenn man problemlos "ohne Verringerung der Leistung" auf 2 Leute verzichten kann, stellt sich bei mir doch automatisch die Frage, für was man die bisher eigentlich bezahlt hat?
Oder was der Rest der Hauptamtler gearbeitet hat, wenn die nun in der Lage sind, das Arbeitspensum von 2 Leuten weniger (immerhin 20%) locker so mit zu übernehmen?
_

*Ausgeschiedene Vizes und Referenten*
Es hat sich immer noch niemand bereit gefunden, den Posten des Vizes für Naturschutz zu übernehmen oder den des Referenten für Angelfischer mit Behinderung.
Die Herren Berg und Gube werden nun kommisarisch eingesetzt und erklärten sich dazu bereit.

Die Präsidentin verzichte auf eine Beschreibung der Aufgaben von Vize und Referent, da dies ein Ehrenamt sei. Und da jeder hohe Freiheit in der Ausübung seiner Aufgaben habe. 
*Nur Nichtstun sei nicht akzeptabel*

_Bei diesem Verständnis von Ehrenarbeit (nur Nichtstun wäre nicht akzeptabel heisst ja auf deutsch, lass die doch machen was sie wollen), wundert mich der Zustand des DAFV nicht mehr wirklich......._

*Beitragserhöhung*
Auf Grund der derzeitigen Mitgliederzahl (_Anmerkung der Red.: Also mit allen jetzigen Mitgliedern, ohne die Kündigungen berücksichtigt zu haben_) spreche man DERZEIT über eine Erhöhung von einem Euro.

_Siehe oben, hat schon seinen Grund, wenn die Finanzkommission die konkreten Zahlen nicht rausgibt. Dass selbst der eine Euro nicht reichen wird, wenn keine der Kündigungen durchgezogen wird (Eigenverwaltung/Gemeinnutz) haben wir auch schon dargelegt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

_
Die Signale aus den Landesverbänden lassen aber laut Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan Zustimmung zur Beitragserhöhung erkennen.
_
Völker hört die Signale oder was? 

Die Signale sind doch klar und eindeutig:
Kündigungen von LV unter anderem wegen Beitragserhöhung.
Zahlung der dringend benötigten "freiwilligen Vorauszahlung auf Beiträge 2016 von 20 Cent" von bis zum VA von GENAU EINEM LANDESVERBAND!!!!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:



			> Und auf Nachfrage gab die Präsidentin bekannt, wie viele Landes- oder Spezialverbände die "freiwillige Umlage" und den Anteil am Fond zu Rechtstreiten gegen Wasserkraft bisher bezahlt hätten:
*Umlage*: Bezahlt hat 1 Verband
*Fond*: Bezahlt haben 5 Verbände

*Noch klarer kann wohl das Mißtrauen gegenüber dem Dachverband auch und gerade in finanziellen Dingen nicht ausgedrückt werden, als durch massenhafte Verweigerung solcher nicht vom DAFV durchsetzbarer Zahlungen.
*

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

*Lügende Foren im Internet*
Es gäbe ein spezielles Internetforum, das die Verbands"arbeit" gezielt falsch darstellen würde  und eine Korrektur nicht möglich wäre, da Beiträge gelöscht würden.

_Dazu brauche ich das nur locker zu wiederholen:_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gäbe ein spezielles Internetforum, das die Verbands"arbeit" gezielt falsch darstellen würde  und eine Korrektur nicht möglich wäre, da Beiträge gelöscht würden.
> 
> Kann nicht das Anglerboard sein, da wir da nix löschen im Politik/Verbandsforum, sondern nur bei Offtopic in den Offtopicthred verschieben - würde mich doch mal interessieren, welches Forum das sein soll...........
> 
> ...



*Fazit:*
​_
Wer als Landesverband unter diesen Bedingungen und nach diesem Schreiben von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan tatsächlich noch meint, mit diesem DAFV könne man irgendwas Positives für Angler und das Angeln erreichen, dem sei das unbenommen.

Wer als Funktionär oder Hauptamtler in Landes- und Spezialverbänden meint, dazu das ihm von den organisierten Angelfischer anvertraute Geld verwenden zu dürfen, um darüber hinaus für diese Trümmmertruppe noch Beitragserhöhungen zu finanzieren, dem ist dann schlicht nicht mehr zu helfen.

Und die organisierten Angelfischer, die sich das alles gefallen lassen von ihren Funktionären, Delegierten und Hauptamtlern, die nicht nur diesen DAFV installiert haben, sondern weiter am verlöschenden Leben halten wollen, die habens schlicht nicht besser verdient...

Avanti Dilettanti - ihr vom DAFV kriegt das Angeln schon noch vollends ganz kaputt in Deutschland!

_

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ach Thomas,

hast Du immer noch nicht gelernt, dass man die Worte von Politikern, auch von gescheiterten, immer interpretieren muss ?

Ich mach das nochmal für Dich.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wahrnehmung bei Politik und Behörden*
> Man könne inzwischen feststellen, dass die DAFV-Verbandsarbeit von Behörden, politischen Vertretern und anderen Verbänden mit Anerkennung wahrgenommen werde und der DAFV gerne gesehener Gesprächspartner wären.
> 
> _Gerne gesehen bedeutet nicht, gerne gehört. Übersetzt also: "Keiner hört uns zu ".__
> ...


 
  Wie gesagt, man muss das nur richtig interpretieren, dann ist das Ganze gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Danke für die Übersetzung Ralle - als normaler Mensch und Angler habe ich halt  nach wie vor so meine Verständnisschwierigkeiten mit Politiker- und  Verbanditensprech..


PS:
Und damit NIE vergessen wird, WER den organisierten Angelfischern diesen DAFV eingebrockt hat und am Leben hält, all die Haupt- und Ehrenamtler aus den Landes- und Spezialverbänden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na es gibt reichlich wichtige Baustellen, die erfolgreich angegangen werden...müssten.
 Schon weil es bislang eben nicht schon erledigt wurde.

 Das ein Verband von Angelvereinen andere Wertigkeiten hat sollte aber klar sein.
 Alle Angler betreffen die Auslegungen des Tierschutzgesetzes.
 Da ist dringend Handlungsbedarf.

 Solche Dinge wie Wasserkraft oder Kormoran nehmen eher diese Bewirtschafter wahr.
 Wenn dort immer wieder so etwas in den Vordergrund tritt ist das kein Wunder.
 Immerhin könnte  der Kormoran ähnlich viel Fisch entnehmen wie alle Angler zusammen.
 Wenn so etwas nicht wichtig ist, dann braucht man auch keine Bestimmungen für die Entnahme durch Angler mehr.

 Wenn Themen wie Kormoran oder Querbauwerke/Wasserkraft selbst Anglern heute oft noch als Nebenthemen erscheinen.
 Dann haben sie Ihren Job bislang eben nicht ausreichend gut gemacht.


 Wobei auch da wieder die Auslegungen greifen.
 Ein Angeln nur aus Spass käme mit dem Vogel besser zurecht als ein Angeln zur Nahrungsgewinnung.
 Nehmen wir den Naturschutz/Arterhalt hinzu kann so ein Vogel auch das Aus für das bisherige Angeln werden.

 Für mich also ein sehr wichtiges Thema, viel wichtiger z.B ob so ein Bundes-Verband überlebt oder nicht.

 Eins aber will ich positiv bemerken, es kann wohl nur noch besser werden.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kein Wort zu Spahn, Emonts oder LV-Kündigungen?


----------



## GandRalf (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aber Kati...!

Da hat der Admin natürlich etwas unterschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kein Wort zu Spahn, Emonts oder LV-Kündigungen?


ääääh, nö kati, kein Wort dazu (außer eben das kommissarische einsetzen...)



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eins aber will ich positiv bemerken, es kann wohl nur noch besser werden.


Bernd, biete Dir Wette an::
Es wird NOCH schlimmer werden................


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bernd, biete Dir Wette an::
> Es wird NOCH schlimmer werden................


 
 Wenn Du das Angeln selbst meinst,.. wird es noch schlimmer werden.
 Es dauert halt Jahre bis heutige Veränderungen auch umgesetzt werden.

 Was die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes betrifft oder das Gegeneinander der deutschen Angler, kann es wohl kaum noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes betrifft .....  kann es wohl kaum noch schlimmer werden.


Wetten????

Ich dachte das auch mal, schon direkt nach den Abstimmungen von DAV und VDSF zur (Kon)Fusion, und vor der Rechtskraft, nach der ersten Präsidiumssitzung, nach dem ersten Verbandsausschusss, nach der ersten HV, nach der zweiten HV etc. (wir berichteten jeweils) - und es wurde jedesmal trotzdem immer schlimmer...

Nach der Lehre der reinen Logik kann es zwar wirklich eigentlich nicht mehr schlimmer werden.. 

Aber wenn die im DAFV auch sonst nix schaffen, wette ich drauf, dass die das zumindest hinkriegen, es auch jetzt nochmals schlimmer zu machen und für noch mehr Geld noch weniger Ergebnisse zu liefern..

Und dass den abnickenden Landesverbände das wie die letzten 2 Jahre auch schon am A.... vorbeigehen wird und die diese Trümmertruppe weiter stützen werden..

Die haben seit Rechtskraft jetzt schon fast 3 Millionen an Beiträgen (inkl am Anfang Bayern, VfG und den Zusatzbeitrag der Ex.-DAV-LV) eingenommen - und, was kam dafür?

Ein Logo....

Sinnlose interne Regeln zum Gemeinschaftsangeln..

Was wohl uns wohl für die näxten 3 Millionen erwartet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Achja, um das nicht unterschlagen, der DAFV macht doch richtig wichtige Dinge für  organisierte (Trocken)Angelfischer!!

Hier zwei aktuelle Einladungen zu Castingturnieren:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...utschen-seniorenmeisterschaft-im-castingsport

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-im-turnierwurfsport-der-jugend-binnenfischer


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das Geld ist das Eine, 
 die viele Zeit von Entscheidungsträgern, aber auch Allen die sich mit dem Bundesverband beschäftigten ist halt auch verloren.
 Geld und Zeit hätten sinnvoller genutzt werden können.

 Auch wenn Ich denke das wir einen Bundesverband benötigen, habe ich die Arbeit von diesem Verband in 30 Jahren kaum je positiv bemerkt.
 Ich denke den braucht es nicht und schon kann es nur besser werden.

 Wenn Angler und das Angeln nun hochangesehen wären, wäre die Arbeit  wohl Top.
 Wenn es anders ist, könnte man vermuten das der Verband lediglich Geld und Zeit verbrennt.


 Eine  Hauptaufgabe hat so ein Verband für mich.

 Die Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes zu bekämpfen, damit Angeln selbst und nicht nur Nahrungsgewinnung als Begründung anerkennt wird.
 Weil das eben ein Bundesgesetz ist.
 Genau da aber, vertreten sie teilweise gar die Gegenseite.

 Schlimmer kann es wirklich kaum noch werden, vielleicht noch etwas teurer aber sonst...?

 Vielleicht muss das alles einfach ganz neu entstehen, weil es so einfach nicht funktioniert.
 Mir fällt halt nichts ein was der Verband wirklich erreichte, aber ungleich mehr was sie nicht erreichten oder gar nie versucht haben zu erreichen. 

 Wäre es nach mir gegangen wäre mein L.V da längst raus.
 Aber Wir wurden ja überstimmt, weil man ja einen starken B.V unbedingt noch erhalten wollte.
 Stark...?#c
 Vielleicht klappt es ja bei der nächsten Abstimmung.


 Anmerkung, ich kann mich noch gut an die verdutzten Gesichter erinnern als Wir in Nieds. für den Austritt stimmten. Ich selbst war umgekehrt überrascht wer so alles für den Verbleib stimmte.
 Beide Seiten hatten wohl angenommen das die Abstimmung viel klarer ausfallen würde.
*Aber eins sollte man dazu bemerken, ich kenne keinen der mit der Arbeit des B.V zufrieden ist.*
 Die einen wollten halt Diesen Verband noch erhalten und der Gegenseite war dieser Verband keinen € mehr wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das Geld ist das Eine,
> die viele Zeit von Entscheidungsträgern, aber auch Allen die sich mit dem Bundesverband beschäftigten ist halt auch verloren.
> *Geld und Zeit hätten sinnvoller genutzt werden können.*
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achja, um das nicht unterschlagen, der DAFV macht doch richtig wichtige Dinge für  organisierte (Trocken)Angelfischer!!
> 
> Hier zwei aktuelle Einladungen zu Castingturnieren:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...utschen-seniorenmeisterschaft-im-castingsport
> ...



Wohin sollten nochmal die Gelder aus dem Etat für die ( mit diesem DAFV gleich 2fach) gehandicapten Angler umgelegt werden?

Würgereize hoch zehn!


----------



## Tricast (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach Thomas,
> 
> hast Du immer noch nicht gelernt, dass man die Worte von Politikern, auch von gescheiterten, immer interpretieren muss ?
> 
> ...



Ralle, bist Du in der Politik? Jedenfalls hast Du es verstanden den Text richtig zu lesen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wohin sollten nochmal die Gelder aus dem Etat für die ( mit diesem DAFV gleich 2fach) gehandicapten Angler umgelegt werden?
> 
> Würgereize hoch zehn!


Weil die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände immer so heftig mit abnicken beschäftigt sind, vergessen sie solche Kleinigkeiten halt gerne...


----------



## Hezaru (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Danke Ralle, schön übersetzt#6
Schön sachlich, ohne Ironie|supergri
Mir macht Sorgen das sie jetzt richtig Kosten sparen am Personal und Stellen nicht neu besetzen. Das zieht das Sichtum unnötig in die Länge.:c
Oder die Bewerber wollen ihre Löhne Bar im Voraus. Das macht die Sache dann natürlich kompliziert...|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Keine Panik, die haben so viel Eigenverwaltungskosten, die dürften nur 2 behalten und nicht 2 nicht ersetzen, um aus der Falle zu kommen..

Und die Frage, was die eigentlich überhaupt gemacht/gearbeitet haben, wenn man sie nicht mal ersetzen muss, bleibt ja nach wie vor..


----------



## m-spec (22. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April 2015
> 
> *"Arbeit des DAFV"  - Ein Schreiben der Präsidentin​*
> Was haben die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und Pippi Langstrumpf gemeinsam?
> ...



Habe mir gerade die entsprechende Email durchlesen können. Schade das diese nicht in Kopie hier veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Würde ich auch zu gerne, geht aber natürlich rechtlich leider nicht....

Darf leider nur daraus zitieren..

Ich würd auch zu gerne all die anderen vorliegenden Schreiben und Dokumente im Original veröffentlichen, weil die Einstellung hinter den Gesamttexten, im Zusammenhang gelesen, noch viel erschreckender ist, als die Zitate...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dr. Thomas Günther, ehemaliger Präsi des VDSF-Landesverbandes Berlin/Brandenburg und Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsident des VDSF, schreibt in seinem Blog zum Thema: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin des DAFV, und die Lügenpresse....

Lesenswert:
https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2015/04/07/wir-die-lugner/


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wirklich sehr lesenswert, da ist ja mal einer fürs AB in die Presche gesprungen.
Vor allem bringt er es klar auf den Punkt.
Aber viel nützen  wird es nicht, Dr. Thomas Günther wird jetzt einfach ebenfalls als Lügner abgestraft und gut is. 
Viel rum kommen wird dabei nicht.
Den Pediga vergleich fand ich recht amüsant.


----------



## GandRalf (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

#r

Harren wir der Dinge die da (womöglich/nicht) kommen werden.

#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lesenswert:
> https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2015/04/07/wir-die-lugner/



Touche'


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lesenswert:
> https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2015/04/07/wir-die-lugner/


...noch so ein Hetzer & Ketzer!


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Tja, die macht der Medien wird oft unterschätzt.
Wie Dr. T. G. schrieb...die Amtszeit ist nicht endlich.
Und wenn dies so weiter geht, evtl. kürzer als Sie mal gedacht hätte.
Und Kati wird sicherlich nicht der Erste und der Letzte sein, der in solch einer LV-  Versammlung seinen Mund auf macht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sehr gut geschrieben !

Ein Teil der Verantwortlichen werden es lesen und ignorieren. Schließlich kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. 

Und zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:

Es fällt recht schwer etwas zu schreiben, was nicht im Dunstkreis der Beleidigung angesiedelt wäre. 

Doch wessen Geistes Kind muss man sein, um derart hartnäckig die eigene Inkompetenz zu verdrängen. Wie verzweifelt kann man, nach dem Ende einer mittelmäßigen politischen Laufbahn, an einem Amt hängen um wenigstens dort noch etwas an Aufmerksamkeit und Zuspruch zu bekommen. Wissend, dass dieser Zuspruch geheuchelt ist, bestenfalls jedoch aus mitleidiger und/oder in Unkenntnis geborener und gehegter Fahnentreue getragen wird. 

Es ist darüber hinaus meine feste Überzeugung, dass Frau Präsidentin ausschließlich deshalb noch im Amt ist, weil niemand anderes bereit ist diese Position zu besetzen. 

Wie muss es um die Psyche bestellt sein, wenn jemand trotz genauer Kenntnis der Fakten und ungeachtet der unausweichlichen Folgen, wie ein trotziges Kind mit dem Fuß aufstampft und alle Kritiker der Lüge bezichtigt?

Man schwankt zwischen Mitleid und Verachtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es fällt recht schwer etwas zu schreiben, was nicht im Dunstkreis der Beleidigung angesiedelt wäre.


Hab mir zu dem Thema Schreibverbot erteilt.....
:g:g:g


----------



## Fr33 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Könnt ihr den Link öffnen? Wollt den Blog auch lesen aber der Browser findet die Seite nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/


----------



## Riesenangler (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zum ersten mal etwas von einem (Ex) Funktionär das ich im vollen Umfang mittragen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kompetente und schnelle Information:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-in-hand-fuer-eine-nachhaltige-angelfischerei

Nach 7 Tagen auch schon wach geworden, wie man es von einem kompetenten Dachverband halt erwarten kann....

Siehe unsere Meldung dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301231


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ach Thomas, Dr. Salva musste das erst lesen und Fr. Dr. sowie ihrer "Stelle für Öffentlichkeits - ARBEIT " so umschreiben und erklähren, dass auch sie es begreifen bevor das öffentlich gemacht werden darf . Es könnte ja verbandsschädigendes Gedankengut darin versteckt sein , denn würde das Werk auf Ignore geächtet und in Stillschweigen "ausgesessen" .....


----------



## Mike-B. (9. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Eigentlich ist es schade das wir nächstes Jahr nicht mehr zur JHV von Westfalen und Lippe dürfen! Schon allein weill wir dann nachher nicht mehr mit Kati Döner essen können! ;-) Aber wir sind zum 1.01.16 auf dem Laden raus! 

Naja, wir haben unseren Standpunkt auf jeden Fall vertretten und ziehen jetzt die Konsequenzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



mike-b. schrieb:


> naja, wir haben unseren standpunkt auf jeden fall vertretten und ziehen jetzt die konsequenzen!



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was mir zum Thema DAFV noch einfällt, ist folgendes Zitat aus der großen Literatur (sollte schon so um 1300 rum entstanden sein):
"Lasst, die ihr eintretet, alle Hoffnung fahren!" 

Passt irgendwie recht gut...

Wer nicht googlen will:
Die Göttliche Komödie, Inferno III, 9 (Das Höllentor - passt auch recht gut....)
;-))))


----------



## Brotfisch (12. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wusste gar nicht, dass Dante sich so gut im Verbandsrecht auskannte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der war halt ein paar Jahrhunderte vor uns schon so schlau, aber seit 2010 sind wir dann auch voll dabei (und nein, es ist NICHT immer schön, recht zu haben....):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...dpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion-teil-2.html

Im Gegensatz zu den Verbanditen, dies bis heute noch nicht ansatzweise begreifen (können? wollen?) und wohl noch ein paar Jahrhunderte länger brauchen werden als von Dante zu uns vergangen sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DAFV wasserkraftet mal wieder und versucht nach der Schlappe mit der interfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe im Europaparlament wieder mal ein bisschen rumzueuropäisieren - wie viel von den 2.500 Euro im DAFV-Haushalt für Europa inzwischen wohl schon weg sind??

Und gegen eine "Schutzgebühr" kriegt man ein Heftchen zum Fisch des Jahres, den in Bayern abzuknüppelnden Huchen..


http://www.dafv.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Im Delegiertenmaterial der Hessenfischer für deren HV konnt ich nix mehr lesen von der Kündigung oder dass darüber entschieden werden soll, obwohl die ja beim DAFV gekündigt haben.

Dafür aber der Antrag, dass die tumpf abnickenden organisierten hessischen Angelfischer nicht nur mehr Beitrag für den LV zahlen sollen, sondern auch den Mehrbeitrag für den DAFV ..

Die gehen dabei noch von einem Euro aus, der erstens nicht reichen wird und zweitens für eine so abnickende Schafherde viel zu gering ist - die sollten mindestens 50 Euro für ihren geliebten Bundesverband zahlen müssen ;-))


----------



## dieteraalland (14. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV wasserkraftet mal wieder und versucht nach der Schlappe mit der interfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe im Europaparlament wieder mal ein bisschen rumzueuropäisieren - wie viel von den 2.500 Euro im DAFV-Haushalt für Europa inzwischen wohl schon weg sind??
> 
> Und gegen eine "Schutzgebühr" kriegt man ein Heftchen zum Fisch des Jahres, den in Bayern abzuknüppelnden Huchen..
> 
> ...


 
 kann man sich sparen, was da im inneren der Broschüre steht , kann jeder im net nachlesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aber Schutzgeld - äääh sorry, -gebühr - für die Verbanditen hat doch auch was 
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Frau Dr. ist schon wieder schwer am "arbeiten"...

Nein, natürlich gehts wieder nicht um Angeln oder Angler...

Huchenbroschüre für 7,00 Euro:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...schuere-zum-fisch-des-jahres-2015-vorgestellt

Thema Wasserkraft (diesmal wg. Huchen, gemeinsam mit BfN):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ern-eine-bessere-durchgaengigkeit-der-fluesse



PS:
Die Worte Angler, Angeln oder Angelfischer etc. kamen natürlich nicht einmal vor in den Meldungen.

Und das, obwohl die organisierten Angelfischer über ihre Vereine und Landesverbände  dem DAFV ja erst die Kohle zur Verfügung stellen, damit die von DAFV ihr Hobby mit Kampf gegen Wasserkraft und Kormoran weiter pflegen können...

Für Europaarbeit müssen dann gerade mal 2.500 Euro/Jahr reichen, Lobbyarbeit für Angler ist gänzliche Fehlanzeige...

Während in ganz Deutschland Angler mit Anzeigen und immer weiteren Restriktionen zu kämpfen haben - wogegen der DAFV bekanntermaßen ja nix unternimmt und das lieber totschweigt, "ums nicht noch schlimmer zu machen" (merke: Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren..)..

Trotzdem nicht ein Wort des Dankes an die tumpe Herde der organisierten Angelfischer, die trotzdem weiter diesen DAFV finanzieren und so erst deren Hobby ermöglichen, während Funktionäre und Hauptamtler des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände weiter die Angler im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sehr interessant.  Wie will denn ihre Majestät eine nicht erbrachte Arbeitsleistung nachweisen können???


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nachweisen?
Muss sie doch gar nicht - die tumpen organisierten Angelfischer und ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre wählen doch die Funktionäre des DAFV trotzdem immer wieder (und zahlen brav weiter und packen sogar noch was drauf ab 2016), welche dann die heldenhaften Arbeiter in Festanstellung einstellen und gewähren lassen..
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. ist schon wieder schwer am "arbeiten"...
> 
> Nein, natürlich gehts wieder nicht um Angeln oder Angler...
> 
> ...



Statt solcher "Arbeit" hier einmal eine Richtige :

https://www.nabu.de/news/2015/04/18768.html

mal sehen ob der Verband Stellung bezieht ( müsste er eigentlich ) oder wieder alles aussitzen 
will ? Fr. Dr. wird sicherlich sagen : man hätte ihr das nicht weitergegeben, da sie die Seiten des AB und der "richtigen" Naturschutzverbände ignoriert.


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

;+ Was verstehst du an dem Bericht unter "Richtige" Arbeit?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Statt solcher "Arbeit" hier einmal eine Richtige :
> 
> https://www.nabu.de/news/2015/04/18768.html
> 
> ...


 
 Wie nett, wenn der Verband der bislang im Kormoran noch keine Probleme anerkennt solche Bedrohungen dann wahrnimmt.
 Sollten Sie doch dankbar für die alljährliche Fütterung, auch mit Aal sein.
 Lob die Arbeit der Truppe nicht zu sehr, sie ist nicht besser.
 Auch da hat die Namensänderung wenig gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai 2015

*DAFV für bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit???!!??​*
Ist es nicht schön, dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zumindest in Thüringen noch einstimmige Zustimmung zu ihrem Kurs holen kann?

Wie beim VANT in Thüringen, wo laut Präsident Karol auch die Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV einstimmig gutgeheissen wurde:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...erband-fuer-angeln-und-naturschutz-thueringen

Liest man dann allerdings, was Frau Dr. da gesagt haben soll, fragt man sich schon, was sie eigentlich in den vergangenen Jahren seit Rechtskraft des DAFV getan hat.

Denn da plädierte sie angeblich für eine gestärkte öffentliche Darstellung der Angelfischerei und für bessere Aufklärungsarbeit über die Tätigkeiten in Anglerorganisationen, um immer wieder laut werdenden Rufen nach Verboten erfolgreich entgegentreten ..

*Hallo wach!!!*

Etwa so, indem man weiter Massenanzeigen und Organisationen wie Peta ignoriert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657
und Geschäftsführer solch anglerfeindlichen Unfug verbreiten lässt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
???????????????

Und das obwohl ja Frau Dr. ausweislich der Seite des DAFV auch explizit für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig sein will:


> zuständig für Verwaltung, Personal, Kontakt zu nationalen und internationalen Gesetz- und Verordnungsgebern und Behörden, *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



Man will also seitens des VANT einer Präsidentin des DAFV, die bis jetzt auf diesem Feld, für das sie ausdrücklich zuständig sein will, 2 Jahre nichts zustande gebracht hat, dafür noch mehr Geld zur Verfügung stellen!

Die Thüringer können stolz auf ihren VANT sein und sollen ruhig weiter abnicken und werden dann hoffentlich mit einer kräftigen Erhöhung der Beiträge nach ihrem einstimmigen Wunsch gesegnet werden - gerne dann auch über 50/Euro/Jahr/Zahler im VANT.. ..

Lernen durch Schmerzen.....

Infos zu anderen DAFV-LV-JHVs vom Wochenende:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301880
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301897
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301883

Dazu gabs noch die Einladung zu den Bundesjugendfischereitagen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/jugend/einladung-zu-den-bundesjugendfischereitagen


----------



## kati48268 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Denn da plädierte sie angeblich für eine gestärkte öffentliche Darstellung der Angelfischerei und für bessere Aufklärungsarbeit über die Tätigkeiten in Anglerorganisationen, um immer wieder laut werdenden Rufen nach Verboten erfolgreich entgegentreten ...


*Ich glaube langsam, dass Frau Dr.
und all die, die ihr zur Seite springen, 
überhaupt nicht wissen, 
was Öffentlichkeits- & Lobbyarbeit eigentlich ist.
*Was man damit erreichen will & kann, wie man das angeht,... 
#d#d#d

Beruflich habe ich ja viel mit Behörden, Ministerien, Verbänden, NGOs,... zu tun, aber noch nie habe ich so viel geballte Inkompetenz und Dilettantismus erlebt wie bei dem Laden, der uns Angler vertreten soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> aber noch nie habe ich so viel geballte Inkompetenz und Dilettantismus erlebt wie bei dem Laden, der uns Angler vertreten soll.


ääh, Du musst das irgendwann mal begreifen:
Die vertreten nicht Angler (höchstens im Sinne wie Staubsaugervertreter Staubsauger vertreten: sie verkaufen sie..)..

Mit Anglern hat der DAFV rein gar nichts zu tun..

Sie vertreten als Naturschutzverband die Landesverbände der dumpf abnickenden und willenlos zahlenden Vereine, die das Geld dazu von ihren organisierten Angelfischern abzocken..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn da plädierte sie angeblich für eine gestärkte öffentliche Darstellung der Angelfischerei und für bessere Aufklärungsarbeit über die Tätigkeiten in Anglerorganisationen, um immer wieder laut werdenden Rufen nach Verboten erfolgreich entgegentreten ..



Etwa mit weiterer "fortschrittlicher" Publicity ala Solist Dr.Spahn ?

Danke reicht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sodele, gibt mal wieder "Neues" vom DAFV - wie bis jetzt praktisch immer, ist dabei natürlich nichts von Belang für Angler oder Angeln als solches..

Schön, dass sie das mit den Stören auch schon gemerkt haben, haben wir schon vor 8 Tagen gebracht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301895

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...hickte-jungstoere-in-geesthacht-auf-die-reise

Dass über die Sitzung des Landesverbandes Brandenburges berichtet wird, ist ja nett, aber beileibe keine eigene "Leistung" des Bundesverbandes für Angler oder das Angeln:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ent-des-landesanglerverbandes-brandenburg-e-v
_Anmerkung: 
Schön, dass Frau Dr. die "Erpressung" Brandenburgs im Kopf behalten hat (Austritt aus dem DAV, wenn die Fusion nicht kommen würde, weil da Beitrag ja nur 2 Euro (grins - wie war das mit Beitragserhöhung?) und öffentlich anmerkte, dass  „ohne Weichenhan die Vereinigung wohl nicht zustande gekommen wäre“, (und auch die Sachsen danach wohl nicht umgefallen wären) - wie recht sie hat.... Dafür wünsche ich gerade den Brandenburgern einen möglichst hohen Beitrag für den Bundesverband, weil gerade die zwei Euro damals deren Argument waren - 50Euro/Zahler/Jahr halte ich für diese Dummheit für angemessen_

Schön der Hinweis auf den Besatzfischnewsletter - aber auch keine eigene "Leistung" des Bundesverbandes für Angler oder das Angeln:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...r-des-wissenschaftlichen-besatzfisch-projekts

Schön auch, dass sie Werbung machen für Angelzeitschriften, was aber natürlich auch keine eigene Leistung des Bundesverbandes für Angler oder das Angeln ist:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ilungen/neue-dafv-verlosung-norwegen-magazine

Auch, dass die Bodensee Schiffsbetriebe und Angler beim Schutz der Fische kooperieren, ist keine eigene Leistung des Bundesverbandes für Angler oder das Angeln - aber nett, dass sie drüber berichten:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ooperieren-beim-schutz-der-fische-im-bodensee

Bleibt also alles beim Alten:
*Viel Geklingel um Nullleistung des DAFV für Angler oder das Angeln ................*


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die näxten Nebelkerzen vom DAFV wurden bekannt gegeben.

Wieder einmal rein gar nichts zu Anglern oder Angeln..

Wieder einmal keine eigenen Leistungenoder Engagemnt des DAFV für Angler oder das Angeln, sondern nur Berichte von LV oder wo irgendein Abgesandter des DAFV auch zugegen sein durfte beim Lieblingshobby des DAFV, Wasserbau  (Kormoran fehlt diesmal..)..

Einmal mehr der Störbesatz  (wir berichteten ja schon mehrfach) - die 250 Fischchen werdens schon richten:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...-jahres/flussriese-stoer-zurueck-in-der-havel

Da hat sich der DAFV auch wieder nur eingeklinkt (wie gesagt deren Hobby halt):
PARLAMENTARISCHE GRUPPE FREI FLIESSENDE FLÜSSE IM BUNDESTAG BESUCHT DAS BIOSPHÄRENRESERVAT MITTELELBE
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...ag-besucht-das-biosphaerenreservat-mittelelbe

Dann nur noch Berichte von Hauptversammlungen von Landesverbänden, womit der DAFV ja auch nix zu tun - interessant hier, dass keiner der 3 genannten LV seine Kündigung beim DAFV zurückgezogen hat (sonst hätten sie das ja wohl gleich gemeldet):
Schleswig Holstein
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ssportfischerverbandes-schleswig-holstein-e-v

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4332511#post4332511

Da muss jetzt der Ex-Pressesprecher auch nicht mehr selber auf seine Ehrung hinweisen, er kann jetzt wenigstens eine offizielle Verlautbarung nutzen...
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302199

Saarland:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ung-des-fischereiverbandes-saar-koer-gewaehlt

Hessenfischer
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...d-hessischer-fischer-e-v-unter-neuer-fuehrung

http://www.anglerboard.de/home/news/1729-jhvs-bei-den-hessenfischern-und-weser-ems

Mit dem DAFV-Vize Werner Landau, der in seinem Grußwort "überzeugend darlegte, dass ein starker Bundesverband zwingend notwendig ist", sind wir ja sogar einig - wieso er dann aber im DAFV arbeitet, statt für einen guten neuen Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln  zu werben, das wird weiter sein Geheimnis bleiben - er warb eindringlich nämlich um Unterstützung für den DAFV, der ja nun wirklich nichts für Angler oder das Angeln macht für fast 3 Mio. Euros seit seinem Bestehen..

*Anglervertreter oder Anglertreter?*
Dass der DAFV einmal richtige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler macht und einmal Tierrechtlern und fehlgeleiteten Tier- und Umweltschützern klar entgegentritt, wird man auch weiter nicht erwarten dürfen - Leserbriefe von Frau Dr. (was sie ja als "Arbeitsnachweis" anführte) werden ja nach ihren Angaben nicht gedruckt.

Sowas (Tierquälerei als Freizeitvergnügen):
http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gotha/na...izeitvergnuegen-sogar-fuer-kinder-d49653.html
wo direkt ihre organisierten Angelfischer angegangen werden, wird dann vielleicht wieder Dr. Spahn kontern mit "Angeln nur zu Ernährung und alles maßige abknüppeln" - auf jeden Fall will Frau Dr. das ja eh totschweigen..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Um es nicht aufzuwerten - nur dass die überall präsent sind und der DAFV nirgends, wenn um Angeln oder Angler geht.


----------



## Knispel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anglervertreter oder Anglertreter?*
> Dass der DAFV einmal richtige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler macht und einmal Tierrechtlern und fehlgeleiteten Tier- und Umweltschützern klar entgegentritt, wird man auch weiter nicht erwarten dürfen - Leserbriefe von Frau Dr. (was sie ja als "Arbeitsnachweis" anführte) werden ja nach ihren Angaben nicht gedruckt.
> 
> .



Meine Meinung : Ich würde Leserbriefe, die nach den Aussagen von Frau Happach - Kasan in den Printmedien nicht gedruckt werden, zumindest auf auf der Verbandshomepage veröffentlichen. Man könnte sie aber auch in Face Book oder Twitter öffentlich machen, jeder Furz eines E - Promis steht doch dort - oder macht man soetwas als Dr. nicht ...


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> ...oder macht man soetwas als Dr. nicht ...



Vielleicht macht man das ab einem gewissen Alter nicht oder weil man nie gelernt hat, die neuen Medien zu akzeptieren, geschweige denn damit umzugehen und geschweige erst recht, sie selbst zu nutzen.#c

Darum geht es ja schon seit zig Monaten im Wesentlichen bei aller Kritik an dem DAFV: Dass da Unmengen Gelder verschwendet werden, statt sie sinnvoll und modern in Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu investieren.
Weil sie es einfach nicht besser können?
Oder weil sie zu stur sind, das mal einzusehen?
Oder gar weil es ihnen total am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, was aus Anglern und dem Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung in Deutschland wird?#c
Wenn man dies wüsste, könnte man dort ansetzen. Ansonsten werden wir weiter mit ansehen müssen, wie alles den Bach runter geht und keiner gegensteuert, weil es offenkundig von der Basis bis zur Spitze mehrheitlich für OK so befunden wird und der Protest der Zahler nicht erfolgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die anglerfeindliche und einseitige Sendung von Carsten Rau, der man auch die momentan überall immer mehr kommenden  Restriktionen (Abknüppelgebote in Pachtverträge wie in Düsseldorf, strengere Auslegung für Angelnanlagen in S-H, etc.)m Hobby mit Widerhaken,  wird am Montag, 18. Mai 2015, 22:00  erneut gesendet beim NDR.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die geneigten Landes- und Bundesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer lieber wieder nichts unternehmen werden – da gehts ja nur um Angler und Angeln und nicht um Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/Hobby-mit-Widerhaken,sendung72412.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So, die näxten "neuesten" Nachrichten vom DAFV, wie gewohnt wieder nix zu Angeln oder Anglern...

Jahreshauptversammlung des Bremer Landesverbandes:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mlung-des-landesfischereiverbandes-bremen-e-v
_(Also wieder weder Leistung vom DAFV noch für Angler oder Angeln... Aber nett, dass sie berichten..)
_
Kuratorium Sport und Natur 
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...erversammlung-des-kuratoriums-sport-und-natur
_(Interessant, um was geht es dem DAFV, wenns um "Sport in der freien Natur" geht: 
RICHTIG!!
Um kleine Wasserkraft ;-)))
NICHT um Angeln oder Angler!!)_

Exekutivkomitee des Ostseeregionalbeirates
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...m-exekutivkomitee-des-ostsee-regionalbeirates
_(Auch da wieder: Kein Wort zu Angeln oder Anglern oder dass gerade mit Angeln und Angeltourismus am besten, nachhaltigsten UND ertragreichsten eine fischereiliche Nutzung der Ostsee betrieben werden könnte......)_

Einladung und Ausschreibung zur 48. Deutschen Jugend- und Junioren-Castingsport-Meisterschaft
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/78-akt...ugend-und-junioren-castingsport-meisterschaft
_(Da ja der DAFV eh nix mit Angeln oder Anglern am Hut hat, ist die Einladung zur Rasen- und Trockenangelmeisterschaft nur folgerichtig...)_


----------



## Lazarus (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _
> RICHTIG!!
> Um kleine Wasserkraft ;-)))
> NICHT um Angeln oder Angler!!)_


Finde ich gut, dass die sich um die wichtigen Themen kümmern. Angeln kann ich nämlich selbst, dazu brauche ich den Verband nicht.

Gegen die (kleine) Wasserkraft kann ich selber leider nichts ausrichten.
Als Puffangler wäre mir das natürlich egal. Nur ist es _für mich_ kein Angeln, mit 10 anderen Leuten auf 30m die Ruten ins Wasser zu halten. Ich will möglichst naturnahe Gewässer befischen!
Also Verbände, tut was ihr könnt, mir die Grundlage meines Hobbies zu erhalten. Dafür zahle ich gerne ein paar Euro Beitrag im Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Lazarus schrieb:


> . Angeln kann ich nämlich selbst, dazu brauche ich den Verband nicht.


Die haben doch nicht umsonst ne kompetente Nichtanglerin als Präsidentin ;-)))



Lazarus schrieb:


> Nur ist es _für mich_ kein Angeln, mit 10 anderen Leuten auf 30m die Ruten ins Wasser zu halten. .


Mit der Art Ausgrenzung bist Du tatsächlich gut aufgehoben bei den real existierenden Verbänden.

Mir gehts es nach wie vor ums Angeln allgemein und alle Angler..

Und daher für mich wäre erst mal wichtig, dass man angesichts dessen, was aus Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden für Forderungen gegen Angeln und Angler kommen, dass da der Verband tätig werden würde - denn wenn ich eh nicht mehr angeln darf an einem Gewässer, ist mir auch wurscht ob da ein Kraftwerk steht..

Aber angeln kann man auch an Gewässern mit Kraftwerken - eine Frage der Priorität.

Meine liegt bei Anglern und Angeln....

Und Angler brauchen keine (weitere) Lobby gegen Wasserkraft, sondern endlich eine FÜR Angeln und Angler - also das wirklich wichtige Thema für Angler..

Aber genau das versagt ja der DAFV (Thema hier, haben Bayern ja eh nix mehr mit zu tun) immer noch komplett......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Haben wir gelogen? 
Die Wahrheit holt uns ein ;-)​*
Uns in der Red. wird ja mal gerne unrichtige Berichterstattung, Lüge etc. vorgeworfen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dr. Thomas Günther, ehemaliger Präsi des VDSF-Landesverbandes Berlin/Brandenburg und Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsident des VDSF, schreibt in seinem Blog zum Thema: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin des DAFV, und die Lügenpresse....
> 
> Lesenswert:
> https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2015/04/07/wir-die-lugner/



Nun kam das Protokoll zur Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV vom März.

Und siehe da, unsere Berichterstattung wird selbst vom DAFV-Protokoll bestätigt bzw. es ist noch schlimmer als wir schon berichteten/vermuteten - und das Protokoll ist ja wie immer nicht die "schonungslose" Variante dessen, was da wirklich ablief....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015
> 
> *Verbandsausschussitzung DAFV 2015*​Sodele, heute (14.03. 2015) war ja Verbandsausschuss, ich wurde danach von nicht wenigen Teilnehmern informiert.
> 
> ...





Muss das jetzt alles noch richtig durchackern!

*Im Einzelnen dann die Tage mehr zum offiziellen Protokoll.*

Was die Herde der zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer noch von "ihrem" DAFV (und den diesen DAFV tragenden LV natürlich auch) erwarten dürfen ;-)))

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Protokoll DAFV-Verbandsausschuss​*
Leider war ich viel unterwegs, es kam viel Neues rein, so dass das Durchackern des Protokolls länger gedauert hat als sonst bei uns üblich.
Sorry dafür.

*Zum Protokoll:*
Wie üblich viel Blablablabla, aber recht wenig was wirklich für Angler oder Angeln interessant oder zielführend wäre.

Dass immer noch keine Haushaltsabrechnung für 2014 vorgelegt wurde, dass der "Finanzausschuss" wohl nicht mehr als eine konstituierende Sitzung zusammen gebracht hat, dass man repräsentativere Geschäftsstellen will, dass die Beitragserhöhung nun "mindestens" 1 Euro ist, dass kein Vertrauender LV in die Kompetenz des BV in finanziellen Dingen da ist, das interessiert Angler ja eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt.

Organisierte Angelfischer schon, den die müssen das alles am Ende bezahlen.

Und schon als es hiess, die Beitragserhöhung würde "zwischen 50 Cent und 1 Euro" betragen, haben wir darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht reichen wird - wird nun im Protokoll bestätigt.

Wir wiesen darauf hin, dass dieser ominöse Fond für Prozesse wg. Wasserkraft etc. undurchsichtig ist - das wird von LV-Präsis bestätigt und daher hat kaum einer einbezahlt.

Dass es immer noch niemanden gibt, der das Amt des zurückgetretenen Naturschutzvizes Dr. Meinelt übernehmen will, sondern nur Herr Berg das kommissarisch bis zur HV macht, wundert bei der Chaostruppe auch nicht..

Ebensowenig, dass bis dato trotz des eindringlichen Aufrufes am Ende des Protokolles bisher nur der Rheinische so bescheuert war, die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen beim DAFV..

Nachfolgend also einige Zitate aus dem Protokoll, die das alles belegen (wir würden ja gerne das ganze Protokoll veröffentlichen, was aber presserechtlich leider nicht möglich ist).



> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bewertet Forderungen seitens der Mitgliedsverbände positiv, bittet aber auch im Sinne der Wirksamkeit darum, erbrachten Leistungen Anerkennung zu zollen. Sie hebt dabei *die Aufgabe der Vertretung der Verbandsinteressen* nach außen durch das Präsidium mit der inhaltlichen und organisatorischen Unterstützung durch die Geschäftsstellen hervor.


_Interessant hier, dass es Frau Dr. NICHT um die Interessen der Angler oder des Angelns allgemein geht, sondern nur um die des Verbandes - welche Leistungen erbracht wurden, blieb aber ungenannt.
Unsere Fragen diesbezüglich wurden ja bis dato nicht beantwortet und auch nicht von LV an den BV gestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991_




> Herr Klasing kritisiert, dass nicht alle Landesverbände gefragt wurden, inwieweit sie sich in das Gremium Finanzausschuss einbringen können oder wollen bzw. welche Personalvorschläge sie haben.





> Herr Kath nennt die Teilnehmer der Beratung: Bernhard Pieper, DAFV-Vizepräsident für Finanzen, Klaus Dieter Mau, Vizepräsident  für  Finanzen  des  Landesanglerverbandes  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  e.V.,  Günter  Schmiedecke, Steuerberater des DAFV, und Jürgen Kath. Herr Kath bezeichnet das Arbeiten in der Geschäftsstelle in Berlin als sehr intensiv, kommunikativ und sachlich-fundiert. Er stellt klar, dass die Finanzen des Verbandes auch unter Dingen leiden würden, die nicht aus den Bilanzbüchern stammen, z.B. Austritte von Verbänden, Bedingungsstellungen durch Verbände.


_Hier wird also klar, dass der Finanzausschuss nur aus drei Leuten  und dem Steuerberater besteht.
Und dass die Landesverbände nicht gefragt wurden, wen sie als kompetente UND vertrauenswürdige Personen für so einen Ausschuss ansehen.
Sondern  dass das schlicht von oben herab ohne Rücksprache diktiert wurde._. 
_Interessant dabei:
Es wurde zwar viel "erzählt", aber keinerlei Papiere oder Dokumente vorgelegt, selbst nicht der wohl hoffentlich inzwischen vorliegende Abschluss aus 2014._

Wohl daraus resultiert auch, dass gerade mal 1 Landesverband die auf der letzten HV beschlossenen Vorschusszahlung geleistet hat:


> Auf Anfrage von Herrn Klasing teil Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit, dass ein Verband bisher eine Vorschusszahlung auf Grundlage des Beschlusses der letztjährigen Jahreshauptversammlung geleistet habe.


_Das alleine zeigt ja schon das Mißtrauen der Landesverbände als Mitglieder in die finanzielle Kompetenz des DAFV deutlich genug, wenn nur einer der Landesverbände dumm genug ist, dem DAFV auch noch Vorschuss zu gewähren....._



> Herr Kath kündigt eine Darlegung des Ergebnisses in einer Verbandsausschusssitzung an, wenn es feststehte. Bis dahin werde der Finanzausschuss  über  die  Inhalte  seiner  Arbeit  Stillschweigen  bewahren.  Als  Begründung  nennt  Herr  Kath  die Veröffentlichung  von  verbandsinternen  und  vertraulichen  Inhalten  im  Internet  aus  den  Reihen  des  Verbandsausschusses.


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q




> * Herr Mau prognostiziert eine Beitragsanpassung um 1,- € als Minimum für die Zukunft.*


_Nun ja, wie gesagt, hatten wir alles schon dargelegt, dass die prognostizierten "zwischen 50 Cent und 1 Euro" niemals reichen würden - so langsam scheint das nun auch bei den Verbandlern anzukommen. 
Dass die nicht eine genaue Summe nennen wollten (trotz Finanzaussschuss) ist sicher auch damit zu erklären, dass ja nachfolgend dieser Sitzung viele LV über Kündigung oder Zustimmung zu einer Beitragserhöhung diskutieren und abstimmen lassen mussten.
Wäre man da wirklich ehrlich gewesen, dass man mindestens eine Erhöhung um 2,3 oder noch mehr Euro braucht, wäre da wohl nicht im Sinne einer Erhöhung abgestimmt worden.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246_

_Wenn dann zusätzlich trotz der ganzen ungeklärten Finanzen noch rauskommt, dass Frau Dr. es trotz der Finanzlage für notwendig hält, in Berlin eine größere Geschäftsstelle in zentralerer Lage zu wollen und eine weitere ein Frankfurt(er Raum), kann man sich auch denken, dass da auf den LV-Sitzungen nicht gerade Jubel geherrscht hätte, wenn die Teilnehmer ihre Vereine darüber informiert hätten, wozu der DAFV mehr Kohle benötigt:_


> CHK informiert, dass innerhalb des Präsidiums Überlegungen zur Entwicklung der Geschäftsstellen angestellt wurden. Sie sieht die Notwendigkeit, sich aufgrund der dezentralen Lage innerhalb Berlins um einen neuen Standort für eine größere Hauptgeschäftsstelle zu kümmern.





> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan habe sich überlegt, dass es gerade für „Alt-VDSF-Verbände“ aufgrund ihrer Lage im  südwestdeutschen  Raum,  wichtig  wäre,  nicht  in  Offenbach,  aber  im  Frankfurter  Raum  mit  S-Bahn-Anbindung eine Außenstelle der Geschäftsstelle zu erhalte


_Sicher sind im Frankfurter Raum die Mieten auch preiswerter als in Offenbach - man hats ja, bzw. holts halt von den organisierten Angelfischern..._

Auch zum Thema Arbeitsgruppe Wasserrahmenrichtlinie mit dem Fond für Rechtsstreitigkeiten wurde referiert:


> Auf Nachfrage informiert Herr Freudenberg, dass bisher ca. 7.000 € für den Fonds der Arbeitsgruppe Wasserrahmenrichtlinie  einbezahlt  wurden.
> Herr  Tempel  kritisiert  die  geringe  Beteiligung  an  der  Bildung  des Fonds.
> Herr  Kröber  begründet  die  Zurückbehaltung  der  Einzahlung  durch  den  Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. mit der fehlenden Information darüber, wer die vernünftige Verwendung der Mittel kontrolliert.


_Das hatten wir damals schon geschrieben, dass diese Mittel ja schlicht im Haushalt versickern und auch bei evtl. Zahlungsschwierigkeiten verwendet werden müssen und nicht dem gedachten Zweck zugeführt werden können. Dass gerade Präsi Kröber aus Westfalen/Lippe das auch so sieht, gleichzeitig aber seinem LV sowohl den Verbleib in einem DAFV, dem er zumindest da nicht traut, genauso empfiehlt wie eine Beitragserhöhung, das hat er so sicher nicht seinen Delegierten erzählt, als die drüber abstimmten auf der HV von Westfalen/Lippe._

_Wir hatten ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass der DAFV im Zuge der Sparmaßnahmen auch die Versicherungen gekündigt hat bzw. kündigen will, die er bisher für die Landesverbände bezahlt hat.
Immerhin einer hat gemerkt, dass dies eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung ist, wenn bei gleichem Beitrag Leistungen gekürzt werden und auf die Wichtigkeit der Versicherungen hingewiesen:_


> Herr  Wahl  stellt  die  große  Bedeutung  der  Beibehaltung  der  Rechtsschutzversicherung  für  den  Landesfischereiverband Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern e.V. und für weitere kleine Verbände bei einer Argumentation für eine Beitragserhöhung heraus.



_Ihr erinnert euch noch an den Thread um den Fisch des Jahres, den Huchen? Wo ich ja mutmaßte, dass dies nur deswegen sei, um die Bayern wieder als Zahler zurück zu bekommen in den DAFV. Und wie ich da deswegen teilweise angefeindet wurde? 
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294550
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859

Dazu aus dem Protokoll von  Frau Dr.:_


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan berichtet über mehrere Gespräche mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V..
> *Mit der Wahl des Fisch des Jahres 2015 sollte ein positives Signal an Bayern gegeben werden.* Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. habe im Wesentlichen die Broschüre zum Huchen erstellt, die der DAFV mit eigenem Layout veröffentlichen werde.



_Nicht bestätige Anmerkung aus verlässlichen Quellen dazu:
Die Bayern sind da sauer, weil Frau Dr. nicht einfach ihre Broschüre mit übernommen hat, sondern etwas im eigenen DAFV-Layout brauchte, was ja ausser Kosten zu produzieren und sich als DAFV wichtig zu machen, nichts bringt, wenn die Bayern schon eine fertige Broschüre dazu hatten..
_



> Herr  Koppetzki  berichtet  auf  Grundlage  von  Gesprächen  mit  den  Herren  Prof.  Göttle  und  Dr.  Hanfland, dass der Landesfischereiverband gerne zurückkommen möchte, aber die seitens des DAFV ausgesendeten Signale nicht ausreichten, Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.


_Auch wenn die Bayern erst durch ihr Abstimmen für diese elende (Kon)Fusion diese erst ermöglichten, bevor sie feige flüchteten, haben sie mit der von Herrn Koppetzki verbreiteten Aussage natürlich recht, dass das, was der DAFV vorlegt, keinesfalls ausreicht, um in diesen DAFV zu gehen.
Auch Frau Dr. hat das wohl eingesehen:
_


> Sie schildert ihren Eindruck, dass der bayerische Fischereiverband *noch nicht ganz kurz davor sei, zurückzukommen.*


Nennen wir das mal "nette Formulierung"....
:q:q:q:q:q


Zum Abschluss wünschte sich Frau Dr. dann folgendes:


> Sie wünscht sich von allen, mit den heute genannten Argumenten dafür zu werden, dass die Landesverbände im DAFV bleiben und bei den anstehenden Versammlungen vor der Präsidiumssitzung am 18. Juli 2015 die dafür notwendigen Beschlüsse fassen.



Ausser dem Rheinischen, die ja ständig immer wieder umkippen, hat keiner der Landesverbände, die gekündigt haben, die Kündigung bis dato zurück genommen. 
Und der Rheinische hat zwar den Beschluss die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen, dies aber bis dato nach unserem Wissen noch nicht durchgeführt.

Ob und was das Präsidium des DAFV und/oder dieser "Finanzausschuss" in der Zeit zwischen der Verbandsausschusssitzung am 14. März und der Präsidiumssitzung am 18 Juli "arbeiten", und was für "Arbeit" das dann ist (Suche nach neuen, repräsentativeren Geschäftsstellen??), konnten wir leider nicht eruieren.


Dass sich aber Landesverbandsführungen/Präsis inzwischen abseits des DAFV zu Diskussionen treffen, das sehen wir nach unseren Infos als gesichert an und werden über Ergebnisse wohl Ende Juni berichten können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Im Wesentlichen nichts Neues. Die Skala reicht von Verschleierung bis Selbstverleugnung, wie gehabt. 

Die permanenten Richtungswechsel des Rheinischen muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Die Mischung aus Inkompetenz und Konzeptlosigkeit lässt sich am freundlichsten noch durch interne Machtkämpfe erklären, von denen ich zwar nicht weiß ob sie stattfinden, aber alles andere ließe den Geisteszustand der verantwortlichen Funktionäre ernsthaft hinterfragen. Die Bereitschaft, sich gegenüber den Anglern solchen Peinlichkeiten auszusetzen, ist höchst bemerkenswert. 

Um es mit den Worten von Frau Dr. zu sagen:

Ich bin noch nicht ganz kurz davor, die Verbandsarbeit gut zu finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten von Frau Dr. zu sagen:
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht ganz kurz davor, die Verbandsarbeit gut zu finden.



Dito.............


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So viel Lächerlichkeit dieses überflüssigen Verbandskonstrukts bedarf eigentlich keiner weiteren Kommentierung.
Liebe organisierte Angler,
warum zahlt mir nicht jeder von euch einen Euro pro Jahr? Ich verspreche euch auch, dass ich keinen Schlag weniger für euch tue, als dieser komische Bundesverband!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich verspreche euch auch, dass ich keinen Schlag weniger für euch tue, als dieser komische Bundesverband!!!!


Weniger als nix kann ja auch nicht gehen, kann ich also auch locker versprechen ..


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich war aber schneller!:vik:
Also: Her mit der Kohle!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vergesst die beiden, zahlt mir den Euro.

Ich tu dafür sogar viel mehr als dieser existierende Bundesverband. Ich werde dann eine eigene HP starten, und dort jeden Monat etwas positives über Angler und die Angelfischerei in Deutschland veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nachtrag , füg ich auch noch im Artikel (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492)  ein:

_Wir hatten ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass der DAFV im Zuge der Sparmaßnahmen auch die Versicherungen gekündigt hat bzw. kündigen will, die er bisher für die Landesverbände bezahlt hat.
Immerhin einer hat gemerkt, dass dies eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung ist, wenn bei gleichem Beitrag Leistungen gekürzt werden und auf die Wichtigkeit der Versicherungen hingewiesen:_


> Herr  Wahl  stellt  die  große  Bedeutung  der  Beibehaltung  der  Rechtsschutzversicherung  für  den  Landesfischereiverband Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern e.V. und für weitere kleine Verbände bei einer Argumentation für eine Beitragserhöhung heraus.



_Ihr erinnert euch noch an den Thread um den Fisch des Jahres, den Huchen? Wo ich ja mutmaßte, dass dies nur deswegen sei, um die Bayern wieder als Zahler zurück zu bekommen in den DAFV. Und wie ich da deswegen teilweise angefeindet wurde? 
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294550
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859

Dazu aus dem Protokoll von  Frau Dr.:_


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan berichtet über mehrere Gespräche mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V..
> *Mit der Wahl des Fisch des Jahres 2015 sollte ein positives Signal an Bayern gegeben werden.* Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. habe im Wesentlichen die Broschüre zum Huchen erstellt, die der DAFVmit eigenem Layout veröffentlichen werde.



_Nicht bestätige Anmerkung aus verlässlichen Quellen dazu:
Die Bayern sind da sauer, weil Frau Dr. nicht einfach ihre Broschüre mit übernommen hat, sondern etwas im eigenen DAFV-Layout brauchte, was ja ausser Kosten zu produzieren und sich als DAFV wichtig zu machen, nichts bringt, wenn die Bayern schon eine fertige Broschüre dazu hatten..
_


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vergesst die beiden, zahlt mir den Euro.


Auch der kriegt die Kohle nich, genauso wenig wie die anderen beiden.

*Gebt mir den €uro, liebe Angelkollegen! *|znaika:
Ich werde dafür Leserbriefe an Medien schreiben, die auch veröffentlicht werden und nicht wie bei Frau Dr. im Redaktionsmülleimer landen.


Die größte Frechheit der Verbandsausschuss-Sitzung sind die angedachten Umzüge.
:e

Innerhalb Berlins möchte Frau Dr. ja nicht nur an eine zentralere Lage (Reichstag) sondern es soll auch größer als bisher sein und 'am Wasser gelegen sein'.
Und die Geschäftsstelle Offenbach soll doch sowieso in 6 Jahren dicht gemacht werden. Wozu also noch ein Umzug?!

Da ist Frau Dr. von LV-JHV zu LV-JHV gereist, hat gefaselt was sie doch so tolles macht und warum dafür mehr Kohle gebraucht wird (Europaarbeit, blablabla).
Und nun kommt raus, dass die zusätzliche Kohle einfach mal wieder intern verbrannt werden soll, z.B. durch vollkommen sinnlose Umzüge.

Ob da doch der eine oder andere in den Versammlungen anders gestimmt hätte, wenn diese Pläne schon vorher bekannt gewesen wären?

Gut, dass noch nicht alle LVs ihre Abstimmungen durch haben; bitte liebe Niedersachsen und Weser-Ems'ler _(noch andere?)_, macht das Buch zu und schickt diese Selbstbedienungstruppe dahin wo sie hin gehören: in die Insolvenz und somit in die Auflösung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und nun kommt raus, dass die zusätzliche Kohle einfach mal wieder intern verbrannt werden soll, z.B. durch vollkommen sinnlose Umzüge.


Was hast Du denn erwartet??

Aber eure LV-Größen (Kröber ist ja erwähnt im Protokoll) haben euch auf eurer  HV doch sicher gewarnt und davon abgeraten, noch mehr von eurem guten LV-Geld diesem DAFV für seine neuen Geschäftsstellen hinterherzuwerfen?

Sonst wär das ja fast schon landesverbandsschädigend zu nennen, wenn die euch mit solchem Wissen vom Verbandsausschuss trotzdem mehr Kohle für neue Geschäftsstellen des DAFV empfehlen würden, zumindest in meinen Augen.......

Ach ich vergaß - sind ja alles Abnicker, weils letztlich nicht deren Geld ist, sondern das der organisierten Angelfischer, das da verpulvert wird......

Die sich das ja alles gefallen lassen und das also letztlich so wollen, gelle??


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und die Geschäftsstelle Offenbach soll doch sowieso in 6 Jahren dicht gemacht werden.



Sagt wer ?

Ich weiß nur, dass der Bestand für (damals) 8 Jahre festgeschrieben wurde. Dass es danach zu einer automatischen Auflösung kommt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Dass der verband nicht haushalten kann ist doch auch längst bekannt. Macht aber nichts, da die LV ja immer weiter das Geld ihrer Mitglieder da reinpumpen. Außer Bayern natürlich. 

Vielleicht kommt man ja noch auf die Idee, eine Geschäftsstelle in München aufzumachen, um die Bayern wieder ins Boot zu holen. 

Oder, wenn schon in die Pleite, dann mit Glanz und Gloria.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sagt wer ?


Dem Protokoll liegt eine Präsentation bei, anscheinend von Präsidiumsmitglied Uwe Tempel.
 Darin werden grob Fusion und entstandene Probleme angerissen.
 Zum Punkt Geschäftsstellen ist vermerkt:
 ab 2021/22 nur noch eine Geschäftsstelle in Berlin!

 Im Protokoll selbst berichtet Freudenberg, dass Mietvertrag für Offenbach noch bis 2020 läuft, 1 Jahr vor Ablauf kündbar wäre, andernfalls sich der Vertrag um 5 Jahre verlängert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo Kati,

ok, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Protokoll selbst berichtet Freudenberg, dass Mietvertrag für Offenbach noch bis 2020 läuft, 1 Jahr vor Ablauf kündbar wäre, andernfalls sich der Vertrag um 5 Jahre verlängert.



Ach, da fällt mir noch was auf.

Wenn der Mietvertrag noch bis 2020 läuft, wie kommt man denn da raus wenn man umziehen will?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach, da fällt mir noch was auf.
> 
> Wenn der Mietvertrag noch bis 2020 läuft, wie kommt man denn da raus wenn man umziehen will?




Einen Nachmieter suchen/ bieten der dem Vermieter genehm ist. :q


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach, da fällt mir noch was auf.
> 
> Wenn der Mietvertrag noch bis 2020 läuft, wie kommt man denn da raus wenn man umziehen will?



Zahlen oder einen Nachmieter präsentieren - kann ja die DASV ( VdSF ) GmbH einziehen ....


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es ging doch aber um einen Umzug innerhalb Berlins oder täusche ich mich da?

Und Offenbach hat noch 6 Jahre Vertrag.

Und nach einem Umzug brauch man wieder 2 Jahre bis alles sortiert etc. ist und man den Geschäftsbetrieb aufnehmen kann.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nee, die wollen von Offenbach nach Frankfurt umziehen 
 UND 
 innerhalb von Berlin. Bei Letzterem soll die neue Geschäftsstelle zentraler liegen, größer sein und 'am Wasser gelegen'.
 Da weiß man doch endlich wozu die Beiträge da sind und dringend erhöht werden müssen!


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nachtrag:
natürlich ist das noch nicht beschlossen. Und ob das durchginge, ist auch eine Frage.

Aber _allein der Gedanke an mögliche Umherzieherei_ ist bei der gegenwärtigen Lage, all den Versprechungen, die Frau Dr. auf den JHVen der LVs ablässt, ein bodenlose Frechheit und zeigt ganz deutlich, dass das mit diesem verein NIE was werden kann!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die haben ja auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Franky (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bei den günstigen Mieten hier in FFM ist das absolut nachvollziehbar, dass man einem so teuren Pflaster wie OF den Rücken kehrt. Ich empfehle im Zweifel den Westhafentower, im Volksmund "Geripptes" genannt - liegt ebenfalls direkt am Wasser und hat einen Zugang zum - richtig - Westhafen. Da gibt es ebenfalls günstige Funktionärswohnungen, wenn man nicht das Steigenberger buchen möchte.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

na vielleicht gib's ja neben der EZB noch was:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Nach dem Protokoll: Quo vadis, Landesverbände?​*Ein Kommentar

Nun schimpfen wir zwar alle über den DAFV und dessen Präsidium/Präsidentin.

*Aber das alles hier ist ja aus dem offiziellen Protokoll des Verbandsausschusses...*
siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492

*Da waren also die Präsis und teilweise Geschäftsführer der Landesverbände anwesend.*

Was mich wirklich erschüttert ist, wie angesichts dessen, was nun im Protokoll steht (und das ist sicher noch die DAFV-freundlichste Fassung/Formulierung, die man finden konnte) und was ja die Präsis dann alle LIVE MITERLEBT hatten, da immer noch ein Teil von denen durch die Lande zieht und ihrer zahlenden und abnickenden Schafherde organisierter Angelfischer erzählt, wie wichtig DIESER DAFV sei, wie gut das läuft und wie immer alles besser wird.

Da nahm der Rheinische seine Kündigung zurück, Westfalen/Lippe ist sogar für die Beitragserhöhung, S-H und Hessen finden die Arbeit immerhin so gut, dass sie immerhin überlegen, die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen - es ist unglaublich angesichts dessen, was da passiert ist auf dem VA und nun im Protokoll nachlesbar. Und letztlich haben diese Landesverbände ihre Delegierten ja "angelogen", wenn sie auf ihren eigenen Haupt- und Mitgliederversammlungen angesichts der Vorkommnisse auf dem VA nicht davor warnten und ihre eigenen Mitglieder NICHT VOLLSTÄNDIG informierten.
Sondern am Ende teilweise sogar Kündigungen zurück nahmen und noch mehr Kohle in den DAFV reinpumpen wollen.

*Das ist immer noch das gleiche Elend bei den LV wie bei der Propaganda VOR der (Kon)Fusion - ihr erinnert euch? Nix wird schlechter, alternativlos, mit einer Stimme, etc..?*

Die haben seit Rechtskraft über 3 Millionen Euro vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer als Beiträge an den DAFV abgeführt:
*FÜR WAS DENN BITTE!!!!!*

Immer weniger Leistung fürs immer gleiche oder noch mehr  Geld, Versicherungen für die LV sollen weg bzw. sind gekündigt, Fischwaid kostenpflichtig, Fond für Rechtsstreitigkeiten Wasserkraft ..

Auseinanderdriften der Verbände, immer mehr Kündigungen, immer mehr Stress und Streit untereinander statt integrieren, ausgrenzen ganzer Gruppen von Anglern, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und alles abknüppeln (GF Spahn).

Keinerlei Lobbyarbeit, weiterhin dürfen sich PETA und Konsorten genauso gegen Angler austoben wie anglerfeindliche Politiker wie z. B. Remmel.

Aber Hauptsache sich Gedanken machen über neue, größere Geschäftsstellen in Berlin und Frankfurt...................

*UNGLAUBLICH!!!!!*

*Ich persönlich würde sowas landesverbandsschädigendes Verhalten nennen, wenn man Geld seiner organisierten Angelfischer wider besseren Wissens (belegt nun durch das Protokoll) weiter und teilweise mit Erhöhung in diesen DAFV mit diesem Präsidium, diesen Hauptamtlern, dieser Satzung pumpt!!*

Was mich aber wiederum bestärkt in meiner Ansicht, dass dieser DAFV und die ihn tragenden LV und die diesen LV zahlenden und abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer gar keine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit wollen, sondern bestenfalls den Niedergang des normalen Angelns durch immer mehr Restriktionen billigend in Kauf nehmen!

Schlimmstenfalls (gerade bei Hauptamtlern und Funktionären der LV) das auch noch aktiv befördern.

*Denn augenscheinlich sind die Landesverbände ja NICHT an einem gut funktionierenden Lobbyverband für Angler und das Angeln im Bund interessiert, sondern unterstützen immer noch diesen DAFV. *

Dass es bitter ist, wenn man sehen muss, dass die "unfähigen" Kritiker mit ihren Voraussagen recht hatten und man selber als Funktionär und Hauptamtler schlicht auf die falschen Leute gehört hat, das glaube ich gerne (und ihr könnt mir glauben: Lieber hätte  ich einen guten Lobbyverband für Angler bekommen, statt mit meiner Kritik an der (Kon)Fusion recht zu behalten! Viel lieber hätt ich mich entschuldigt, statt da recht behalten zu müssen!).

Dass man als LV deswegen aber so weitermacht, als wäre alles in Ordnung, statt den Stall auszumisten und einen vernünftigen BV neu zu installieren (z. B. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) , das ist erstens unglaublich und zweitens anglerfeindlich!

Mittel/langfristig also gut, dass Bürokrateutonien viele anglerfreundlichere Nachbarländer hat -  schlecht für die, die nur in Deutschland angeln können/wollen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich erschüttert ist, wie angesichts dessen, was nun im Protokoll steht (und das ist sicher noch die DAFV-freundlichste Fassung/Formulierung, die man finden konnte) und was ja die Präsis dann alle LIVE MITERLEBT hatten, da immer noch ein Teil von denen durch die Lande zieht und ihrer zahlenden und abnickenden Schafherde organisierter Angelfischer erzählt, wie wichtig DIESER DAFV sei, wie gut das läuft und wie immer alles besser wird.



Keinesfalls religiös finde ich dennoch Parallelen zu so manchem Bibelspruch (fällt wohl nicht unter das Copyright).

_„Als das Volk sah, dass Mose noch immer nicht vom Berg herabkam,  versammelte es sich um Aaron und sagte zu ihm: Komm, mach uns Götter,  die vor uns herziehen. Denn dieser Mose, der Mann, der uns aus Ägypten  heraufgebracht hat - wir wissen nicht, was mit ihm geschehen ist. Aaron  antwortete: Nehmt euren Frauen, Söhnen und Töchtern die goldenen Ringe  ab, die sie an den Ohren tragen, und bringt sie her! Da nahm das ganze  Volk die goldenen Ohrringe ab und brachte sie zu Aaron. Er nahm sie von  ihnen entgegen, zeichnete mit einem Griffel eine Skizze und goss danach  ein Kalb. Da sagten sie: Das sind deine Götter, Israel, die dich aus  Ägypten heraufgeführt haben. Als Aaron das sah, baute er vor dem Kalb  einen Altar und rief aus: Morgen ist ein Fest zur Ehre des Herrn. Am  folgenden Morgen standen sie zeitig auf, brachten Brandopfer dar und  führten Tiere für das Heilsopfer herbei. Das Volk setzte sich zum Essen  und Trinken und stand auf, um sich zu vergnügen.“_


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

OT-Frage:
Ist Fifa auch ein Anglerverband? #c
Oder wieso erinnern mich die hohlen, inhaltsleeren Phrasen dieses alten Mannes mit der Brille, die den ganzen Tag durch die Nachrichten gehen, so sehr an Frau Dr. ? |kopfkrat
_"wir müssen zusammen stehen, Kommissionen bilden, __Verantwortung übernehmen, das Image verbessern (damit beginnen wir aber erst morgen), wir brauchen keine Revolution,..."_


----------



## Honeyball (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist die Dame wesentlich jünger als Herr Blatter?


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sie könnte der Bruder von Herrn Blatter sein. |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sie könnte der Bruder von Herrn Blatter sein. |rolleyes



und ich dachte mutter :m


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Auch die Versammlung ist ähnlich.
Keine Widerreden derjenigen, die zuvor gemeckert haben, 
es kommt die Frage 'was ist denn die Alternative?'
und man prognostiziert ein fettes positives Abstimmungsergebnis von abnickenden Delegierten.

Das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor... |bigeyes


----------



## Knispel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Einzigst , dass die LV´s nicht mit Bargeld gekauft werden ( das haben die nicht ) höchstens mit "Pöstchen" ....


----------



## Saar (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Vergleich DAFV / FIFA ist sehr passend.
Vieleicht sitzen beim DAFV noch einige von der PETA....nichts ist unmöglich.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Saar schrieb:


> Der Vergleich DAFV / FIFA ist sehr passend.



Es gibt dennoch einen maßgeblichen Unterschied!!

*So, dass man hier sogar Blatter und die Fifa in Schutz nehmen muss (abgesehen davon, dass das OT ist hier), damit er nicht unberechtigt mit solchen Dilettanten wie vom DAFV in einen Topf geschmissen wird:*
Blatter hats geschafft, das Vermögen der Fifa von ein paar Millionen auf über 1,5 Milliarden zu steigern..

Frau Dr. und ihr DAFV-Präsidium habens geschafft, die letzten vorhandenen Reserven zu verballern, die noch da waren.
Und träumen dennoch von größeren Geschäftsstellen in Berlin und Frankfurt.

Nur nochmal, dass es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät wg. Fifa:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *Protokoll DAFV-Verbandsausschuss​*
> Leider war ich viel unterwegs, es kam viel Neues rein, so dass das Durchackern des Protokolls länger gedauert hat als sonst bei uns üblich.
> ...




*PS:
Ich hoffe persönlich schwer, dass die xxxxxx und anglerfeindlichen Landesverbände, welche diesen DAFV mit diesem unsinnigen Fusionsvertrag, der unerträglichen Satzung, den kaputten Finanzen und diesem jetzt agierenden, "kompetenten" Personal in Ehren- und Hauptamt trotz x-facher  Warnungen gewählt haben (mit Ausnahme LSFV NDS), nicht wie bei der FIFA Herrn Blatter, dann auch beim DAFV Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium noch zig weitere Amtszeiten ermöglichen!!

Sondern, dass sie ihre Schuld und Verantwortung wahr- und annehmen, diese Leute im DAFV davonjagen und den Saustall endlich ausmisten!!

Und dann endlich auch anfangen, Angeln und die Angler in den Mittelpunkt ihrer Arbeit zu stellen (von denen werden sie nämlich bezahlt), statt Wasserkraft, Kormoran und größere Geschäftsstellen..

Denn da hätten sie wahrlich genug zu tun!!!!!!!*


----------



## smithie (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Herr  Koppetzki  berichtet  auf  Grundlage  von  Gesprächen  mit  den   Herren  Prof.  Göttle  und  Dr.  Hanfland, dass der  Landesfischereiverband gerne zurückkommen möchte, aber die seitens des  DAFV ausgesendeten Signale nicht ausreichten, Überzeugungsarbeit zu  leisten.


Hm, das hat sich von einem der beiden vor kurzer Zeit noch anders angehört als es um die Beitragserhöhungen von Bezirks- und Landesverband in Bayern gegangen ist und eine evt. Folgeerhöhung, falls Bayern wieder zum DAFV geht (die Beiträge für DAFV würden in dem Fall ja noch oben drauf kommen).
Als "zurückkommen möchten" habe ich das nicht interpretiert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Möchten wöllen wollen sie wohl - bloss eben nicht in *diesen *DAFV (der erst entstehen konnte, weil die Bayern dem zugestimmt hatten, bevor sie gleich danach feige die Flucht ergriffen. Hätten die nicht erst dafür gestimmt, hätte man nun dieses  DAFV-Desaster nicht)..

Und zudem sind die Bayern wohl immer noch stinkig wegen der Sache mit der Huchenbroschüre, wo Frau Dr. unbedingt ne eigene DAFV-Version zum sich wichtig machen brauchte.

Und so wieder komplett umsonst Kosten produzierte, statt die von den Bayern bereits erstellte einfach zu übernehmen (vielleicht auch zur GmbH-Rettung, worüber die ja vertrieben wird (wenn einer die DAFV-Käseblättchen kaufen will..)?)....

Wenn diese Info zur Broschüre aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen stimmt, hätte sie sich damit nach dieser Äußerung:


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan berichtet über mehrere Gespräche mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V..
> *Mit der Wahl des Fisch des Jahres 2015 sollte ein positives Signal an Bayern gegeben werden.* Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. habe im Wesentlichen die Broschüre zum Huchen erstellt, die der DAFV mit eigenem Layout veröffentlichen werde.


wieder einmal mehr sauber ins Knie geschossen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sachsen scheint nun auch ernst zu machen mit der Kündigung beim DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=303718


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Finanzen DAFV trotz Ausschuss weiter unklar - Präsidium und Hauptamt  mauern weiter
​*Zum Thema Finanzaussschuss:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Herr Klasing kritisiert, dass nicht alle Landesverbände gefragt wurden, inwieweit sie sich in das Gremium Finanzausschuss einbringen können oder wollen bzw. welche Personalvorschläge sie haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibts Neues.

Der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg informierte im Auftrag des Finanzvizes Pieper die Landesverbände, dass gestern (02.06.) oben genannter, obskurer und aufoktroyierter "Finanzaussschuss" des DAFV in Berlin "beraten" habe. 
Für den 1.-3. Juli 2015 sei ein erneutes Zusammenkommen in Hamburg anberaumt.

Die Ergebnisse sollen dann zunächst mit dem DAFV-Präsidium am 18.
Juli 2015 besprochen werden.

Bis heute hat also das Präsidium des DAFV den Landesverbänden selbst die Abrechnung für 2014 immer noch nicht vorgelegt - und die xxxxxx Abnicker  lassen sich das weiter gefallen..

Dieser seltsame Finanzausschuss wird wohl nur an Hand dessen überhaupt irgendwas prüfen können, was Pieper bereit ist vorzulegen (ob denen auch alles rund um alte Treuhandkonten vorgelegt wird, über die noch zu DAFV-Zeiten Goldmünzen für zigtausend Euro als "Ehrengabe" für Veranstaltungen liefen, die seltsamen Grundstücke des DAV, die erst mal drin waren, dann plötzlich wieder weg, alles rund um die GmbH, die plötzliche Steigerung der Personalkosten des DAV kurz vor (Kon)Fusion und der neue Dienstwagen des DAV-GF (jetziger DAFV-GF), der vorher scheinbar nicht nötig war, wird sich zeigen).

Dass weiterhin den Landesverbänden NICHT die Abrechnung 2014 vorgelegt wurde oder wird (warum eigentlich nicht, wenn die Zahlen angeblich doch so toll wären???) und  dass auch die Ergebnisse dieses obskuren und und aufoktroyierten Finanzausschusses erst nach Sichtung und wohl auch Genehmigung (in dann vielleicht "geschönter" Form??) an die LV (wenn überhaupt) weiter gegeben werden sollen, das zeigt für mich persönlich, dass das finanzielle Desaster, das schon im VDSF wie im DAV zu Hause war, mit voller Kraft im DAFV unter der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, genauso dilettantisch und inkompetent weitergeht..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend wollen das aber wohl die Landesverbände als Mitglieder im DAFV so, und die Vereine als Mitglieder der da (noch) tätigen Landesverbände und die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer als Mitglieder und letzten Endes alles Zahlende in diesen Vereinen genau so und lassen sich da ja auch alles gefallen ..


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PS:
> Ich hoffe persönlich schwer, dass die xxxxxx und anglerfeindlichen Landesverbände, welche diesen DAFV mit diesem unsinnigen Fusionsvertrag, der unerträglichen Satzung, den kaputten Finanzen und diesem jetzt agierenden, "kompetenten" Personal in Ehren- und Hauptamt trotz x-facher  Warnungen gewählt haben (mit Ausnahme LSFV NDS), nicht wie bei der FIFA Herrn Blatter, dann auch beim DAFV Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium noch zig weitere Amtszeiten ermöglichen!!
> 
> Sondern, dass sie ihre Schuld und Verantwortung wahr- und annehmen, diese Leute im DAFV davonjagen und den Saustall endlich ausmisten!!
> ...


----------



## Rotbart (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

... wenn Unternehmen (und ich vermute, das gilt auch für Verbände) beginnen, bei Finanzdingen zu mauern, dann ist das erfahrungsgemäß der Anfang vom Ende.

Denn: Wer Geld hat, der redet darüber - oder er zeigt es. Das schafft schließlich Vertrauen. Wer kein Geld (mehr) hat, der verschweigt es und versucht so, noch einen Rest von Vertrauen zu bewahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> ... wenn Unternehmen (und ich vermute, das gilt auch für Verbände) beginnen, bei Finanzdingen zu mauern, dann ist das erfahrungsgemäß der Anfang vom Ende.
> 
> Denn: Wer Geld hat, der redet darüber - oder er zeigt es. Das schafft schließlich Vertrauen. Wer kein Geld (mehr) hat, der verschweigt es und versucht so, noch einen Rest von Vertrauen zu bewahren.




Würd ich persönlich so unterschreiben, Deine Einschätzung.

Schade nur, dass kein Ende gemacht wird, sondern die LV weiter nicht nur brav bezahlen, sondern noch mehr Geld reinstopfen wollen (aktuelle Beschlüsse z. B.  Rheinischer, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPomm), damit die im DAFV endlich in Berlin ne repräsentativere und zentrumsnähere Geschäftsstelle für Frau Dr. bekommen und von Offenbach die Geschäftsstelle in den sicher "preiswerten" Umkreis Frankfurt zu verlegen..

Bei so "intelligenten" und in Finanzdingen augenscheinlich so "kompetenten" Landesverbänden, ist doch das Verhalten des aus diesen Landesverbänden entstandenen und von ihnen getragenen DAFV in Sachen Finanzen auch kein Wunder mehr, oder?


----------



## Rotbart (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass kein Ende gemacht wird,


 

"Die Märkte sind effizient."

oder

"Die Selbstreinigungskraft der Märkte ist enorm."

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob sich diese Regeln auch 1 zu 1 auf Verbände übertragen zu lassen. Aber festhalten kann man sicherlich:
Die Nachfrage nach einem weiteren Naturschutzverband, wie sich der DAFV als einer sieht, ist hinreichend befriedigt. Niemand braucht dauerhaft einen naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschaftungsverband. 
Der Markt ist sozusagen "gesättigt".

Also - warten wir ab. Man muss nicht immer selbst Schluss machen. Manchmal wird einem auch Schluss gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sodele, bin gerade informiert worden von bzw. aus der Mitgliederversammlung des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen.

Das gesamte Präsidium wurde fast einstimmig wieder gewählt (von ca. 650 Stimmen wohl keine 5 oder 10 Gegenstimmen).

*Mit über/um 550 Stimmen wurde die Kündigung beim DAFV beschlossen, also mit überwältigender Mehrheit.*

Die  Niedersachsen haben nun wohl doch begriffen, dass der DAFV nur eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine ohne Sinn und Zweck für Angler und das Angeln ist.

Hätten sie mal früher auf ihr Präsidium gehört, dann hätten sie ca. 360.000 Euro sparen können..

Loben wir aber die Delegierten hier auch mal klar und eindeutig für ihre - wenn auch späte - Einsicht.

Sobald ich mehr bzw. Genaueres erfahre, kriegt ihr das hier auch mit.


----------



## GandRalf (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das gibt von mir ein dickes#6


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Mit über/um 550 Stimmen wurde die Kündigung beim DAFV beschlossen, also mit überwältigender Mehrheit.*


*YES!*
#6#6#6|laola:#6#6#6


----------



## hamburger1975 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Das ist doch mal eine klare Ansage.* #6


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wie gern würde ich jetzt Live-Statements diverser LV-Präsis und besonders von Frau Dr. sehen & hören. |supergri


----------



## prinz1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na endlich hat mal jemand bzw viele "Jemande" mal den "Arxxx" in der Hose!
Glückwunsch an alle Niedersachsen!
Ob das bei uns in Brandenburg je passieren wird ???
Ich glaub nicht dran, deswegen werde ich wohl bald die Mitgliedschaft kündigen! Hole ich mir halt den polnischen Schein! Da ist es sowieso etwas lockerer mit dem Angeln!
Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Jawoll! Hoch die Tassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie gern würde ich jetzt Live-Statements diverser LV-Präsis und besonders von Frau Dr. sehen & hören. |supergri


Präsi Pieper von Weser-Ems (und Finanzvize im DAFV) war ja im öffentlichen Teil anwesend und hat noch für  den DAFV getrommelt...
Hat wohl nicht viel gebracht ...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Na endlich hat mal jemand bzw viele "Jemande" mal den "Arxxx" in der Hose!
> Glückwunsch an alle Niedersachsen!




Naja, man muss auch den "Werdegang" sehen.
Das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS hatte ja schon vor der (Kon)Fusion vorsorglich gekündigt.
Da hielten sich trotz Vorlage der ganzen Zahlen und Bilanzen die Delegierten für cleverer und watschten ihr Präsidium mit ca. 66% gegen die Kündigung ab (wir berichteten).

Aus dieser Erfahrung gelernt, liess das Präsidium dann eine schriftliche Abstimmung das Jahr drauf machen, weil ein Antrag kam, jetzt doch auszutreten. Da wars dann eine ganz knappe Mehrheit für die Kündigung (glaube knapp 51%), was aber dem Präsidium zu wenig war, um wieder vorsorglich zu kündigen (wir berichteten, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296262).

So, dass erst jetzt auf der HV nach erneutem Antrag aus den Reihen der Vereine diesmal darüber abgestimmt wurde, mit wohl deutlich über 80% für eine Kündigung.

Wie gesagt, die Niedersachsen haben damit 2 Jahresbeiträge für Nulleistung des DAFV in den Sand gesetzt, die sie besser im Land hätten verwenden sollen oder für ihre Vereine:
360.000 Euros.

Aber nun, wenn damit auch spät und teuer, haben sie es immerhin begriffen!

Und ziehen die Kündigung beim DAFV nun durch.

Von daher:
Glückwunsch und Respekt an die Delegierten.

*Nicht zu vergessen:*
Obwohl ja das Präsidium des DAFV noch bis zum Verbandsauschuss im März dieses Jahres immer von einer Beitragserhöhung von zwischen 50 Cent und 1 Euro fabulierte (und wir schon klar darlegten, dass dies eh nicht reicht), der Herr Mau (Finanzkommission DAFV, LAV MeckPomm) dann auf dem VA immerhin schon von *1 Euro als Minimum-Erhöhung *sprach, müsste es nun, wenn man die ab 2017 ausfallende Zahlung des LSFV-NDS nur kompensieren will (was, wie gesagt immer noch nicht für einen vernünftigen Haushalt oder eine Verwaltungsquote von unter 50% reichen wird) *schon zu einer Erhöhung von minimum 1,50 Euro  für die Rest-LV im DAFV kommen..*

Was sich entsprechend erhöht, je weniger der LV, die auch noch gekündigt haben, ihre Kündigung zurückziehen.

Und sollte Weser-Ems z. B. nach deren zusätzlicher Abstimmung nach der DAFV-HV im Oktober die Kündigung zurückziehen beim DAFV, werden sich die dortigen Vereine freuen, dass sie dann für einen Beitrag von 4,50/Zahler/Jahr Euro zum LSFV-NDS wechseln können!

Wenn sie diesen DAFV auch nicht weiter für Nullleistung finanzieren wollen und trotzdem in einem LV organisiert sein (können übrigens dann auch Vereine aus den angrenzenden Bundesländern laut Satzung des LSFV-NDS; wenn deren Landesverband im DAFV bleiben sollte. 

§ 3
Mitgliedschaft
In Niedersachsen* und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine *können auf
Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden. 

*Also z. B. Vereine aus NRW, Hessen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt Hamburg, Bremen, MeckPomm, Schleswig Holstein.*..)..
;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Präsi Pieper von Weser-Ems (und Finanzvize im DAFV) war ja im öffentlichen Teil anwesend und hat noch für  den DAFV getrommelt...



Die fortwährende Betriebsblindheit div.DAFV Musiker-hier Trommler Pieper als einsamer Solist- ist echt bemerkensmerkt und erschreckend zugleich.

Treffen nicht einen Ton und erwarten dafür auch noch Beifall [emoji37]


----------



## Koenigsgambit (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Glückwunsch! Ich habe da noch im Hinterkopf, das der LSFV-NDS Beiträge zurückhielt,
dann jedoch zahlte, unter der Auflage, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit wg. Wettangelns
auf höchster Ebene bestätigt werden sollte/mußte, ansonsten würde dasGeld an den LSFV-NDS
wieder zürückfließen? Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden? Gibt es dazu schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nein, das läuft auch noch..
Aber die Mühlen der Bürokratie mahlen bekanntlich langsam, die Anfrage an das zuständige FA wurde gestellt, sobald die Entscheidung vorliegt, wird das je nach Aussage dann so oder so durchgezogen werden.

Wenns bis dahin den DAFV überhaupt noch gibbet ;-))


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bestätige zum 31.12.2016 sind wir raus.

Auch unter 4 Augen wurde vor und nach der Sitzung das was die da oben verzapfen mit Kopfschütteln und diversen Worten und Sätzen diskutiert und für mehr als Mangelhaft betitelt.



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Warste dabei?

Wenn ja, richtig abgestimmt?
;-))))

Und mit "die da oben" war da der DAFV gemeint oder die Sitzungsleitung vom LSFV-NDS??


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Glückwunsch an Niedersachsen.
Spät aber besser als nie.


Und wann endlich die NRW Verbände?   |krach:


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warste dabei?
> 
> Wenn ja, richtig abgestimmt?
> ;-))))
> ...


 

Zu die da oben....ja der unmut über dem BV ist damit gemeint.


Du hast PN.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

danngge ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob der DAFV auch über diese Sitzung eines Landesverbandes berichtet, der nun seine Kündigung festgezurrt hat.

So, wie die es bei den Abnickerverbänden von Westfalen-Lippe oder dem VANT auch gemacht haben, als die der Beitragserhöhung (gut, von 1 Euro. Ist ja auch schon wieder Makulatur ;-)) auf ihren HV zustimmten....


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Zerfall des DAFV scheint ja nun schnellen Schrittes voranzuschreiten - hoffen wir das beste für diesen Kranken, dass es schnell und schmerzlos geht.

Aber - was kommt danach?
Ja, ich weiß - es wird alles besser, weil es schlechter nicht werden kann.
Aber im Ernst: Was kommt danach?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo Rotbart
Hallo miteinander



Rotbart schrieb:


> Der Zerfall des DAFV scheint ja nun schnellen Schrittes voranzuschreiten
> ...
> 
> Aber - was kommt danach?
> ?



Dann müssen sich die Landesverbände erneuern, denn der Bundesverband ist nur ein Kind der Landesverbände.

 Aber noch ist es nicht so weit. Der Bundesverband wird noch eine Zeit lang überleben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist hier nicht das Thema, was danach kommt, hier gehts eben um den DAFV.

Dazu gibts andere Themen, wie man den DAFV besser machen könnte, oder wer einen neuen Verband braucht etc..


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was danach kommt? Wonach? 
Ein Verband der nichts macht ist kein Verlust.
Auf die reine Existenz eines solchen Verbandes kann man verzichten.

Nach Nichts folgt...Nichts oder was besseres.

Vorteil: Die Landesverbände haben viel Geld gespart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So langsam tröpfeln immer mehr Infos rein, bis jetzt alles telefonisch, noch nix schriftliches.

Hier daher die sinngemäße Zusammenfassung der zahlreichen Telefonate gestern und heute morgen:

Der Antrag auf Kündigung beim DAFV kam wohl vom Bezirksverband 15, Niederelbe.

Der Bezirksleiter Klaus Bargmann hat als Gründe für den Antrag angeführt, dass sich der DAFV immer noch orientierungslos zeige, sowie dass eine inhaltliche Ausrichtung im Interesse der Freizeitfischerei in Deutschland sowenig zu erkennen wäre wie Fortschritte beim Zusammenführen von DAV und VDSF.

Zudem würde die vorgesehene Beitragserhöhung die Vereine belasten, ohne dass Verbesserungen in der DAFV-Arbeit erkennbar wäre. Auch seien bereits verdeckte Beitragserhöhungen durch Leistungsminderung (Wegfall Versicherungen, Fischwaid kostenpflichtig) erfolgt.

Ebenfalls würde die Mittelverwendung im DAFV Fragen zur Gemeinnützigkeit aufwerfen, wie z. B. der Anteil der Verwaltungskosten.

Er wäre auch auf der *Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV *als Delegierter des LSFV-NDS gewesen *und er hätte noch nie eine so desolate Veranstaltung eines Vereines/Verbandes erlebt.*

Diese Argumente aus der schriftlichen Kündigung wurden auch in mündlicher Rede bei der Antragsbegründung auf der gestrigen Mitgliederversammlung in dieser Weise in den eigenen Worten des Herrn Bargmann so nochmal wiederholt und bekräftigt.

Nur der Ex-VDSF-Vize Otto Hammermeister sprach danach davon, dass doch der DAFV irgendwie gebraucht werde, und was solle man ohne Bundesverband..
Sonst gab es keinen Beitrag gegen die Kündigung ..

Hans Macke von der Niedersächsisch-Westfälische Anglervereinigung e. V. legte sinngemäß dar, dass er selber beim ersten Antrag (Zurücknahme der vorsorglichen Kündigung des LSFV-NDS vor der Fusion) für den Erhalt der DAFV-Mitgliedschaft gestimmt hatte.

Dass aber auf Grund der schlechten Entwicklung und nicht ersichtlicher Lobbyarbeit für Angler und der desolaten Finanzlage nun mit seinem Verein für die Kündigung beim DAFV gestimmt habe (er sehe dann doch nicht ein, mehr Beitrag für eine "DAFV-Residenz" im Regierungsbezirk zu bezahlen von den Geldern seiner Vereinsmitglieder).

Er wäre schliesslich auch verantwortlich für die umsonst an diesen DAFV abgeführten Beiträge seiner ca. 8.000 Mitglieder und könne das so nicht mehr weiter gegenüber seinen Anglern verantworten.

Die Zahlen der Abstimmung wurden nochmal bestätigt, 652 Stimmen, wovon ca. 550 (knapp 85%) für den Austritt aus dem DAFV waren...


Hier haben also die Delegierten nun verantwortungsvoll und mit großer Mehrheit festgestellt, dass sie es nicht mehr verantworten können, noch mehr als jetzt unbedingt notwendig (Kündigungsfrist) vom Geld ihrer Mitglieder für den DAFV raus zu werfen, auch wenn sie zuerst gegen die Kündigung waren und dem DAFV eine Chance geben wollten.

Der DAFV hätte seine Chance nicht genutzt..

Persönliche Anmerkung von mir:
*Gekostet hat diese "Chance" die Vereine* und die da organisierten und zahlenden Angelfischer, welche die Niedersachsen gegen den Rat ihres weiter blickenden Präsidiums dem DAFV geben wollte, nun also* mindestens 540.000 Euro* (je nachdem ob und welche Erhöhung auf der DAFV-HV im Oktober beschlossen wird)..

Die müssen echt zu viel Kohle haben, die Vereine da..


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ein absolut vernichtendes Zeugnis für den DAFV.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Den Fehler haben die NDS-Delegierten wohl eingesehen und nun entsprechend gehandelt.
Das ist lobenswert, dem damaligen Fehler ist aus meiner Sicht zu verzeihen, egal ob man sich die Kosten hätte sparen können.
Letztendlich zählt für mich das Ergebnis:
der Anfang vom Ende des DAFV ist gesetzt!

Wer muss noch abstimmen dieses Jahr, gibt es da noch LVs, deren JHVen noch kommen?
Evtl. sogar welche, die ihre Kündigung zu Ende 2015 noch bestätigen müssen, so dass der Geldfluss schon zu Beginn 2016 versiegt?

Ansonsten müssen wir wohl die HV des DAFV abwarten, wenn all die Vögel da sitzen und sich fragen, "der 1€ Erhöhung reicht nun definitiv nicht mehr, wie sollen wir das den Mitgliedern verkaufen?"

Noch mal 'ne Schüppe drauflegen, weil NDS geht, wird nicht mehr durchgehen, da bin ich mir recht sicher.

Es sei denn die Finanzbehörden kommen endlich in die Pötte und sorgen für einen ganz schnellen Fangschuss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Naja, die schnellsten/hellsten sind die Niedersachsen ja nicht gewesen. 

Immerhin hat ihr Präsidium (also nicht (nur) wir Hetzer ;-))) schon vor der (Kon)Fusion gewarnt, und ihnen dann die Möglichkeit zum Ausstieg geschaffen. Da gaben sie ihrem Präsidium (dass sie nun aber fast einstimmig bestätigten!) ne richtige Klatsche und wollten unbedingt im DAFV bleiben.....

Nun mussten sie für diesen "Test" einer "Chance" für den DAFV also mindestens 540.000 Euro vom Geld ihre organisierten Angelfischer berappen - was hätten die Vereine da alles mit machen können..

Denn da in NDS die Beiträge für den BV getrennt in Rechnung gestellt werden, wäre das Geld auch nicht im Landesverband geblieben, sondern direkt bei den Vereinen...

Gut nur, dass die jetzt endlich dem DAFV klar die rote Karte zeigen und das wenigstens jetzt nicht mehr mit sich machen lassen wollen..

Man kann nur hoffen, dass der viele der gekündigten Verbände ihre Kündigung auch durchziehen und nicht wie die Xxxxxxxx vom Rheinischen wieder umkippen oder wie Westfalen-Lippe oder der VANT sopgar für die Beitragserhöhung plädieren, um ihre organisierten Angelfischer noch mehr für so einen Bundesverband abzuzocken..

Es wäre ja sehr im Interesse der Angler und des Angelns insgesamt, wenn wir nächstes Jahr keinen Thread aufmachen müssten mit dem Titel:
_Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 201*6*_


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und sollte Weser-Ems z. B. nach deren zusätzlicher Abstimmung nach der DAFV-HV im Oktober die Kündigung zurückziehen beim DAFV, werden sich die dortigen Vereine freuen, dass sie dann für einen Beitrag von 4,50/Zahler/Jahr Euro zum LSFV-NDS wechseln können!
> 
> Wenn sie diesen DAFV auch nicht weiter für Nullleistung finanzieren wollen und trotzdem in einem LV organisiert sein (können übrigens dann auch Vereine aus den angrenzenden Bundesländern laut Satzung des LSFV-NDS; wenn deren Landesverband im DAFV bleiben sollte.
> 
> ...


 

Moin

Also das macht schon ganz gut die runde.....wird bestimmt noch so einiges passieren im Sturmfesten Niedersachsen und drumrum ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gut ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur der Ex-VDSF-Vize Otto Hammermeister sprach danach davon, dass doch der DAFV irgendwie gebraucht werde, und was solle man ohne Bundesverband..



IRGENDWIE gebraucht zu werden ?

Welch Argument..[emoji23] 

Was man ohne diesen jetzigen BV soll,(und zukünftig auch kann)wäre ja recht schnell zu beantworten:

Besser und Zielgerichteter FÜRS Angeln wirtschaften, anstatt das Geld im Ziel-und Planlosen BV 
zu versenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli


*Zur Kündigung der Niedersachsen beim DAFV*​Ein Kommentar

Das wird sicher am 18. Juli 2015 eine interessante Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV werden, wenn nun der größte Landesverband im DAFV gekündigt hat.

Und zwar explizit wegen der mangelnden Leistung des DAFV, weil man Ehren- und Hauptamt nicht mehr zutraut, an der desaströsen Lage etwas zu ändern.

Ob von der vom 1. - 3. Juli in Hamburg tagenden, seltsamen und aufoktroyierten Finanzkommission die damit fehlende Summe für die Restmitglieder gleich einkalkuliert wird? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *Finanzen DAFV trotz Ausschuss weiter unklar - Präsidium und Hauptamt  mauern weiter
> ​*Zum Thema Finanzaussschuss:
> ...



*Die Zahlen*
Denn die Kommission will ja auch zumindest mal dem Präsidium Zahlen vorlegen.

Ob da dann auch erwähnt wird, dass die "schwarze Null" im Abschluss 2014, von der Finanzvize Pieper immer wieder fabuliert, ohne den Abschluss seinen Mitgliedern offen zu legen, eigentlich knallrot ist?

Stand ja schon im Haushaltsplan 2014 eine Unterdeckung von fast 70.000 Euro, die aus Restrücklagen bedient werden musste.

Weil aller Voraussicht nach zwar die Bilanz ausgeglichen ist (muss sie ja), aber nur weil das operative und strukturelle  Defizit mit den wohl nun letzten Rücklagen ausgeglichen wurde..

So, dass der Beitrag für die Landesverbände nach der Kündigung - den Wunsch nach repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle in Berlin darf man ja auch nicht vergessen - realistisch für die verbliebenen Landesverbände (wenn ALLE, die bisher gekündigt haben, ausser eben NDS, ihre Kündigung zurückziehen würden), dann *ab 2017 MINDESTENS bei ca. 5 - 6 Euro/Zahler* liegen müsste. 

Oder werden die wie bisher mauern, tarnen, täuschen tricksen?

Wobei es doch einfach ist:
Wären es gute Zahlen, könnte man sie ja problemlos veröffentlichen..

Schon das mauern von Präsidentin, Präsidium, Finanzvize und Hauptamt zeigt, dass die Zahlen wohl noch deutlich schlechter sind als angenommen.

Auf jeden Fall aber nicht so, dass man so stolz drauf wäre, dass man die gleich veröffentlichen würde..

*Landesverbandsschädigend?*
In diesem Lichte sollten sich Vereine der Landesverbände Rheinischer, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPomm, VANT, Weser-Ems und anderen Befürwortern des DAFV mal fragen, ob und in wie weit sie von ihren jeweiligen Landesverbänden über das Tun des DAFV vollumfänglich und ehrlich informiert wurden.

Denn ihre Vereinskollegen in Niedersachsen haben es zwar spät, aber immerhin begriffen, was da abgeht.

Und durch Information und Realitätssinn die Zustimmung zum DAFV zur fast kompletten Ablehnung gedreht.
Von einer Ablehnung zur Kündigung beim DAFV vor 2 Jahren mit über 60 % nun eine Zustimmung von fast 85% zur Kündigung..

Die waren wohl besser und vollständiger informiert von ihrem Landesverband als die vom Rheinischen, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPomm, VANT, Weser-Ems und anderen Befürwortern des DAFV.

Wäre ich Vereinspräsi in einem der gerade genannten Landesverbände, würde ich mir überlegen, gegen LV-Präsidien, die trotz der desolaten Situation und all der den Landesverbandspräsidien vorliegenden Infos (auch z. B. Protokoll VA, häng ich unten nochmal an) des DAFV noch für Beitragserhöhungen plädieren und entsprechende Beschlüsse der HV forciert haben, wegen Landesverbandsschädigung vorzugehen..


Thomas Finkbeiner

Zum Protokoll der VA-Sitzung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *Protokoll DAFV-Verbandsausschuss​*
> Leider war ich viel unterwegs, es kam viel Neues rein, so dass das Durchackern des Protokolls länger gedauert hat als sonst bei uns üblich.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Unsere Berichterstattung aus telefonischen Quellen zur Kündigung der Niedersachsen beim DAFV hier offiziell bestätigt:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


----------



## snofla (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schon schön das es noch Landesverbände gibt die sich selbst ? Gedanken machen, und dann noch in der Lage sind die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gerade für Dich mit Deinem unfxxxxxx Landesverband wäre das doch mal ne Überlegung, oder:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre ich Vereinspräsi in einem der gerade genannten Landesverbände, würde ich mir überlegen, gegen LV-Präsidien, die trotz der desolaten Situation und all der den Landesverbandspräsidien vorliegenden Infos (auch z. B. Protokoll VA, häng ich unten nochmal an) des DAFV noch für Beitragserhöhungen plädieren und entsprechende Beschlüsse der HV forciert haben, wegen Landesverbandsschädigung vorzugehen..


----------



## snofla (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Stimmt Thomas, 

aber solange 2, uns beiden bekannte Personen, der Kuh den Arsch hinter her tragen werden Ihnen die Kälber folgen.
Für uns heißt es jetzt die letzten 6 Monate im Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe mit zu verfolgen, nun können andere Vereine dort noch Druck ausüben und die Herren(vom LV) dazu bewegen sich vom DAFV zu lösen.
Ich kann sagen das sich hier im westlichen Münsterland mehrere Vereine bei uns erkundigt haben wie wir das gemacht haben, leider werden von denen dieses Jahr keine mehr den LV verlassen können da die JHVs alle durch sind und die Kündigungsfrist beim LV Westfalen und Lippe der 30.06 eines jenen Jahres ist.


Aber dran bleiben tue ich, versprochen :m


----------



## Koenigsgambit (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nachdem die Förderung in Höhe von 30.000 Euro p.a. nicht
mehr an den DAFV gezahlt wird, gibt es es keinerlei Grund mehr, Mitglied beim DOSB zu sein. Hat der Dafv seine Mitglieder hierauf hingewiesen, damit diese entsprechend wiederum Ihre Mitglieder bis zur untersten Ebene informieren,
und die Vereine bei den Kreissportverbänden kündigen können.
Ich kenne die Beitragshöhe pro Mitglied nicht, schätze mal mindestens 0,75 Euro / 1,00 Euro per anno und Mitglied mindestens....x 700.000, wieder fast eine Million weg!
( Wenn die zahlen so stimmen wäre es sowieso "monkeybusiness" gewesen, zahle 700.000 Euro um 30.000 Euro zu bekommen....
Soweit bekommen / bekamen nur Mitglieder Förderung...
Bei den Schachspielern, ca. 80.000 Mitglieder, gab es 140.000 Euro p.a., derzeit noch 90.000....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, bin gerade informiert worden von bzw. aus der Mitgliederversammlung des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen.
> 
> Das gesamte Präsidium wurde fast einstimmig wieder gewählt (von ca. 650 Stimmen wohl keine 5 oder 10 Gegenstimmen).
> 
> ...



Werner Klasing, der Präsident der LSFV-Niedersachsen, hat uns ein Videointerview zugesagt.

Dabei werden wir natürlich auch das Thema Kündigung beim DAFV und das Thema Vertretung in Bund und Europa  grundsätzlich ansprechen.

Sobald der Termin steht, geben wir Bescheid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier der Kurzbericht auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zur ihrer HV mit der genauen Stimmverteilung:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Hier die Zahlen bei 652 Stimmen:
*Raus aus DAFV:*
 553 Ja - 84 nein - 15 Enthaltungen 
_(gerade noch 12% Unverbesserliche für Verbleib im DAFV - und das nach der Klatsche vor 2 Jahren mit 66% für Verbleib:
Da hat der DAFV gute "Arbeit" mit seiner "Leistung" für um 3 Millionen Euro Beiträge in den ersten 2 Jahren geleistet, um das so zu drehen.
Hätten die vom LSFV-NDS uns und/oder ihrem Präsidium mal früher geglaubt, *hätten sie mehr als 540.000 Euro für die Vereine sparen können.*)_
#6#6#6



Und der Kurs des Präsidiums wurde auch eindrucksvoll bestätigt:
*Präsidiumswahl:*
Präsident Werner Klasing: 647 Ja - 5 Nein - keine Enthaltungen
Vizepräsident Matthias Jaep: 647 Ja - 5 Nein - keine Enthaltungen
Vizepräsident Heinz Pyka: 642 Ja - 10 Nein - keine Enthaltungen
Schatzmeister Günther Pöschl: 650 Ja - 2 Nein - keine Enthaltungen
Referent f. Gemeinschaftsfischen Ernst Otto: 637 Ja - 15 Nein - keine Enthaltungen



Dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von einer Ablehnung zur Kündigung beim DAFV vor 2 Jahren mit über 60 % nun eine Zustimmung von fast 85% zur Kündigung..
> 
> Die waren wohl besser und vollständiger informiert von ihrem Landesverband als die vom Rheinischen, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPomm, VANT, Weser-Ems und anderen Befürwortern des DAFV.
> 
> _*Wäre ich Vereinspräsi in einem der gerade genannten Landesverbände, würde ich mir überlegen, gegen LV-Präsidien, die trotz der desolaten Situation und all der den Landesverbandspräsidien vorliegenden Infos (auch z. B. Protokoll VA, häng ich unten nochmal an) des DAFV noch für Beitragserhöhungen plädieren und entsprechende Beschlüsse der HV forciert haben, wegen Landesverbandsschädigung vorzugehen..*_


_



Thomas9904 schrieb:



			Wenn sie diesen DAFV auch nicht weiter für Nullleistung finanzieren wollen und trotzdem in einem LV organisiert sein (können übrigens dann auch *Vereine aus den angrenzenden Bundesländern* laut Satzung des LSFV-NDS; wenn deren Landesverband im DAFV bleiben sollte. 

§ 3
Mitgliedschaft
In Niedersachsen* und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine *können auf Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden. 

*Also z. B. Vereine aus NRW, Hessen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt Hamburg, Bremen, MeckPomm, Schleswig Holstein.*..)..
;-)))
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


_

Kostet dann im LSFV-NDS auch nur 4,50 Euro ab 2017, wenn der DAFV-Beitrag dann wegfällt.................................................


----------



## schuessel (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Du hast Brandenburg vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Grenzt das auch noch an NDS?
Dann haben die auch ne preiswerte Alternative ;-))


----------



## schuessel (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

blos a bissale, aber des isch ja wurscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und DAFV? 
2 Welten treffen aufeinander!*​Ein Kommentar


Nachdem der LSFV-NDS wegen des offensichtlichen Versagens des DAFV beim DAFV gekündigt hat, hier noch ein weiterer Punkt, die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der dieser Entscheidung recht gibt:

Der DAFV setzt ja weniger auf Angeln und mehr auf Casting, bezeichnet dies sogar als "Wettkampf der Angler"..

Und macht auf seinen Seiten auch mal Werbung für die Castingmeisterschaften des DAFV:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...turnierwurfsport-der-meeres-und-binnenfischer

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-im-turnierwurfsport-der-jugend-binnenfischer

Diese Veranstaltungen fanden dann am letzten Wochenende statt, selbst die Lokalpresse berichtete:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4356217#post4356217

Wer nach nun einer Arbeitswoche immer noch nicht in der Lage ist, von den eigenen Meisterschaften zu berichten, ist wiederum einmal mehr der DAFV.

Da hat man einen Geschäftsführer, zig bezahlte Angestellte, eine Präsidentin - die laut Seite des DAFV auch für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig ist - eine Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Referenten für Casting und einen Vizepräsidenten für Casting.

Und all diese überaus "kompetenten" Personen in Haupt- (immerhin bezahlt fürs "arbeiten"??) und Ehrenamt sind nicht in der Lage, innerhalb einer Arbeitswoche auch nur einen kleinen Bericht ihrer eigenen Veranstaltungen zu veröffentlichen auf ihrer Seite.

Nicht, dass ich Wert auf Casting in einem Bundesverband für Angler lege.

Aber das zeigt wieder einmal mehr das Versagen des DAFV in Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit...

_Ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan oder einer der bezahlten Hauptamtler oder einer der vielen zuständigen Erhenamtler evtl. einen Leserbrief zur Veranstaltung geschrieben hat, der dann nicht veröffentlicht wurde....................._



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.





*Dafür haben die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer in den Landesverbänden, die im DAFV organisiert sind, in den letzten 2 Jahren um die 3 Millionen Euro Beiträge bezahlen müssen - Reschpekt, was die sich alles gefallen lassen............*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## GandRalf (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Möglicherweise war niemand der betreffenden Personen vor Ort, und konnte so auch nicht berichten..|rolleyes


----------



## ronny62 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zumindest war was in der HNA. Hast dich doch drüber beschwert.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die einzige Meldungen, die ich zum Casting lesen möchte sind:
- dass der DAFV eingesteht, dass er kein Angler- sondern ein Castingverband ist (nach dem Erstzweck Naturschutz),
- dass er die von Anglern gezahlten Beiträge wegen Nichtleistung an die LVs/Vereine zurück überweist (inkl. Verzinsung & einer Entschuldigung)
- und dass er sich zukünftig nur noch für Caster zuständig erklärt, die dann gefälligst diesen Laden selber finanzieren.


Ansonsten, was soll man denn im Bereich ÖA erwarten? |kopfkrat

Die einzigen Meldungen über Veranstaltungen, welche recht zügig kamen, waren die, bei denen Verbleib im DAFV + akzeptierte Beitragserhöhung beschlossen wurden.

Von der aktuellen NDS-Sitzung wird man wohl nie etwas beim Bundesverband lesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



ronny62 schrieb:


> Zumindest war was in der HNA. Hast dich doch drüber beschwert.


1.: 
Gehört die HNA jetzt zum DAFV (Thema hier nämlich)?

2.:
Nicht darüber, dass da was war, sondern dass da  das Casting als Angeln ohne Fisch und Wasser benannt wurde, darüber hab ich mich beschwert.

3.:
Ohne Fisch und Wasser gibts aber nunmal immer noch kein Angeln.


----------



## Rotbart (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 3.:
> Ohne Fisch und Wasser gibts aber nunmal immer noch kein Angeln.


 
Siehst du falsch.

Zitat von castingsport.de:
Damit ist Casting die hohe Schule des Angelns.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das glauben vielleicht Verbanditen, Caster und von denen indoktrinierte Schreiber, sicher aber kein Angler ........

Angelfischer vielleicht, die könnten das glauben...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Siehst du falsch.
> 
> Zitat von castingsport.de:
> Damit ist Casting die hohe Schule des Angelns.



Und die Zubereitung einer Tütensuppe ist Sterneküche,immerhin benötigt man einen Topf[emoji6]


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mir gefiel der Verband der schlafenden Funktionäre schon immer besser als sein Nachfolger. Die früher haben wenigstens nix gemacht, damit auch nix falsches.


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Och, die haben viel Mist gebaut.
Im Knüppel zwischen die Anglerbeine werfen waren die ganz gut.


----------



## Werraschreck (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Also so langsam habe ich den Überblick verloren. Der eine LV kündigt ,der andere hat,der nächste will rückwärtsrudern. Welche LV haben denn gesichert gekündigt?Wer bleibt beim DAFV? Lach früher hat man so ein Chaos mit C4 weggeblasen. Bitte bringt mich doch mal auf den Stand der Dinge.

                                           Petri Heil aus Thüringen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Kündigung zurückgenommen hat bisher nur der Rheinische.

Und da ist der Präsi Sollbach nicht begeistert, denn der Beschluss wurde von seiner Stellvertreterin und Vize Gube in seiner Abwesenheit gegen seinen Willen durchgepaukt.

Bisher hat er auch noch nicht die Rücknahme der Kündigung unterschrieben und zurückgeschickt (es sei denn, das wär in den letzten 2 Tagen passiert.).

Da ist jetzt richtig Druck im Kessel..

Alle anderen Kündigungen (S-H, Weser-Ems, Saarland, Hessen und die Ex-Kleinverbände vom West-DAV) sind nach wie vor gültige Kündigungen.

Hessen hat eine Ermächtigung, dass das Präsidium die Kündigung zurücknehmen könnte (aber da ist man auch nicht von den Leistungen des DAFV begeistert), S-H hat eine Sitzung VOR der DAFV-HV, Weser-Ems danach, auf denen endgültig entschieden werden soll, Saarland wie NDS ist wohl definitiv raus.


----------



## Werraschreck (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kündigung zurückgenommen hat bisher nur der Rheinische.
> 
> Und da ist der Präsi Sollbach nicht begeistert, denn der Beschluss wurde von seiner Stellvertreterin und Vize Gube in seiner Abwesenheit gegen seinen Willen durchgepaukt.
> 
> ...


 Danke Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Immer gerne - unser Job ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Mir gefiel der Verband der schlafenden Funktionäre schon immer besser als sein Nachfolger.



Wenn ich auf meiner gedanklichen
Liste sowohl die Positiv-wie auch Negativleistungen gegenüberstelle,schneiden Ex VDSF und aktueller DAFV gleichermassen katastrophal und desaströs ab.

Es reicht halt nicht,einem  Ziel-und Orientierungslosen Kind einen neuen Namen zu verpassen und darauf zu hoffen,das damit alles besser wird.


----------



## schuessel (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@werraschreck: und dann sind da ja noch die die schon seit diesem jahr raus sind. nur weiß ich nicht welche das genau sind. die Übersicht in diesem Chaos zu behalten ist nämlich wahrlich nicht einfach. zumindest Bayern und vfg aus baWü glaub ich sind raus.
bald gehts schneller aufzuzählen wer noch dabei ist.


----------



## kreuzass (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na, diesbezüglich gibt es ja auch die Eigenbrödler und die, die bereits einmal ordentlich auf die Fresse geflogen sind. Ob man darauf stolz sein kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



schuessel schrieb:


> @werraschreck: und dann sind da ja noch die die schon seit diesem jahr raus sind. nur weiß ich nicht welche das genau sind. die Übersicht in diesem Chaos zu behalten ist nämlich wahrlich nicht einfach. zumindest Bayern und vfg aus baWü glaub ich sind raus.
> bald gehts schneller aufzuzählen wer noch dabei ist.


Ja stimmt, die bescheuerten Bayern haben die anderen erst richtig in die Scheixxe geritten, als sie bei der VDSF-Versammlung FÜR die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt haben, dann aber trotzdem gleich abgehauen sind. 
Das sind die elendesten, welche den Anglern so mit am meisten geschadet haben.

Denn hätten die nicht dafür gestimmt, wär die (Kon)Fusion gar nicht erst gekommen.

Der VfG -B-W ist seit diesem Jahr raus, wie das nach der möglichen Fusion der Verbände in B-W wird, wird sich zeigen.

Denn nach Fusionsvertrag B-W sind die alten Mitgliedschaften (also auch DAFV?) aufrecht zu erhalten.

Da aber nur ein Teil der fusionierenden LV in B -W im DAFV ist, der VfG aber nicht, wird das nicht so einfach, da man ja nicht nur einen Teil eines LV in den DAFV nehmen kann - alle oder gar nicht. Was da abgesprochen ist, oder ob die sich dessen überhaupt bewusst sind, ob die Vereine wissen über was sie da abstimmen (die Abstimmungen laufen diesen und näxten und nächsten Monat in den einzelnen LV), weiss ich nicht. 

Mit dem Austritt dieser beiden LV hat der DAFV praktisch schon so viel Mitglieder verloren, wie er durch den DAV gewonnen hatte - dass das dann bei dem 2-Euro Beitrag nicht hin hauen kann, da sowohl der VDSF mit seinem 2-Euro-Beitrag wie auch der DAV mit seinen 3,10 Euro schon aus Rücklagen lebten und operatives Minus machten, aber getrennt zusammen mehr Geld als jetzt der DAFV hatten, hätte eigentlich jedem klar sein können (wir habens damals schon vorgerechnet jedenfalls)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es wird mal wieder "gearbeitet" beim DAFV - naja, ne Einladung verschickt....

Nach nun über 2 Jahren Rechtskraft haben Frau Dr. und ihr Finanzvize Pieper den Verbandsausschuss (mit GF, wer die mitbringen will) nach Rostock zum Gespräch über das Thema, das man besser VOR der Fusion besprochen und geklärt hätte:
*Zukunftskonzept des DAFV - Vorstellung und Beratung*
im Rahmen des DFV-Fischereitages in Rostock am 26. August eingeladen.

Nach dem Treffen des obskuren Finanzaussschusses Anfang Juli ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4354003#post4354003) und der darauf folgenden Beratung des Präsidiums am 18. Juli soll daraus resultierend das oben Genannte das Thema sein..

Meine persönliche Anmerkung:
> Weder finanziell, personell noch angelpolitisch hat der aktuelle DAFV eine Zukunft.

> Beratet nicht die Zukunft einer Leiche, sondern die Beerdigung ..

> Erst wenn der DAFV weg ist, haben Angler und das Angeln überhaupt eine Chance in Deutschland..

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mein Vorschlag für die Tageordnung:

*Top:*
Abwicklung des DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wäre der einzig sinnvolle TOP...


----------



## Norbi (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für die Tageordnung:
> 
> *Top:*
> Abwicklung des DAFV



Du meinst doch Abtreibung......oder?|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für die Tageordnung:
> 
> *Top:*
> Abwicklung des DAFV


Als musikalischer Tagungsausklang empfiehlt sich da z.B.

"So ein Tag,so wunderschön wie heute.." [emoji12]


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier findet ihr wieder mal den neuesten "Arbeits"nachweis des DAFV, die machen dafür, wie für jede Meldung auf ihrer Seite, sogar nen Neswletter.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...er-mit-der-niedersaechsischen-landesregierung

Sie berichten über das Treffen des  niedersächsischen Landesfischereiverbandes, der Jäger und Weser-Ems mit dem niedersächsischen Ministerpräsidenten.

Wozu die zig bezahlten Hauptamtler, die Präsidentin (ausweislich der DAFV-Seite zuständig für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) und der Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wieder länger als wir gebraucht haben;-))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304171

Geschweige denn, dass das eine eigene "Leistung" des DAFV für Angler oder das Angeln war..

Was sich wieder nahtlos in die letzten "Arbeits"nachweise dieses DAFV einreiht, über die wir schon berichteten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. ist schon wieder schwer am "arbeiten"...
> 
> Nein, natürlich gehts wieder nicht um Angeln oder Angler...
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, gibt mal wieder "Neues" vom DAFV - wie bis jetzt praktisch immer, ist dabei natürlich nichts von Belang für Angler oder Angeln als solches..
> 
> Schön, dass sie das mit den Stören auch schon gemerkt haben, haben wir schon vor 8 Tagen gebracht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301895
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, die näxten "neuesten" Nachrichten vom DAFV, wie gewohnt wieder nix zu Angeln oder Anglern...
> 
> Jahreshauptversammlung des Bremer Landesverbandes:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mlung-des-landesfischereiverbandes-bremen-e-v
> ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas,

laß mich mal schätzen |kopfkrat

systolisch : 180
diastolisch : 120


Kommt ungefähr hin .... ? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sack ;-))


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Als musikalischer Tagungsausklang empfiehlt sich da z.B.
> 
> "So ein Tag,so wunderschön wie heute.." [emoji12]




(emotional) besser passend:

Die Ärzte

"....immer mitten in die Fresse rein..." 

Deinen Vorschlag nehmen wir dann im Anschluß ins Programm
um dann mit der Internationale 
"... Völker hört die Signale..." 
zu kulminieren  

#h|kopfkrat|supergri

Abendgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Telefoninfo:
In Hamburg solls ein Infotreffen/Austausch gegeben haben, wo neben den internen Problemen (weitere HV notwendig) auch nach der Positionierung zum DAFV nachgefragt wurde.

Man denkt beim ASVHH anscheinend - und will das dann umsetzen - dass man fristlos kündigen kann, wenn eine Beitragserhöhung beim DAFV beschlossen würde, da im Fusionsvertrag 2 Euro festgeschrieben wäre.

Sollte das so stimmen (unabhängig davon, dass ich das nicht als Grund für eine fristlose Kündigung sehe, nur für eine fristgerechte), kommt der DAFV und die ihn tragenden Restverbände immer tiefer in die Sch...............

Entweder vermeidet man Kündigungen und verzichtet auf eine Beitragserhöhung:
Pleite vorprogrammiert, Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet, sinnvolles Arbeiten nicht möglich ....

Oder man macht eine Beitragserhöhung, verliert weitere Verbände und so reicht die Kohle wieder nicht...

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198

So langsam müssen die den Topf am Ende des Regenbogens finden und hoffen, dass dann wirklich Gold drin ist....................


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam müssen die den Topf am Ende des Regenbogens finden und hoffen, dass dann wirklich Gold drin ist....................



Sollten die tatsächlich den Topf finden, Thomas, dann hat vermutlich lediglich der blöde Troll 'nen Haufen reingesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DAFV "arbeitet" mal wieder und sendet deswegen - wie bei jeder Meldung von denen auf ihrer Seite - auch gleich nen Newsletter durch die Gegend.

Einladung zu den BUNDESJUGENDMEERESFISCHEREITAGEN DES DAFV
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...den-bundesjugendmeeresfischereitagen-des-dafv
_Immerhin gehts mal um Angeln, auch wenn die das wieder fischen nennen, wenigstens nicht angelfischen ;-)_

FREIZEITFISCHEREIMANAGEMENT IN EINER ZEIT DES WANDELS
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...fischereimanagement-in-einer-zeit-des-wandels
_Schön dass die da waren, hätten sie aber nicht gebraucht. Ein kompetenter Biologe vom LSFV-NDS war auch da und sicher besser geeignet, um zu begreifen, wie man da am besten  was für Angler oder das Angeln umsetzt._

NACHHALTIGE FISCHEREI VEREINIGT MENSCH UND NATUR - EIN GANZ BESONDERER NATUR-FOTO-WETTBEWERB
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tur-ein-ganz-besonderer-natur-foto-wettbewerb

_Auch wieder keine Leistung des DAFV, sondern eine Veranstaltung des DFV (Deutscher Fischereiverband). Immer bewerben sie es..._





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier findet ihr wieder mal den neuesten "Arbeits"nachweis des DAFV, die machen dafür, wie für jede Meldung auf ihrer Seite, sogar nen Neswletter.
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...er-mit-der-niedersaechsischen-landesregierung
> 
> Sie berichten über das Treffen des  niedersächsischen Landesfischereiverbandes, der Jäger und Weser-Ems mit dem niedersächsischen Ministerpräsidenten.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NACHHALTIGE FISCHEREI VEREINIGT MENSCH UND NATUR - EIN GANZ BESONDERER NATUR-FOTO-WETTBEWERB
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tur-ein-ganz-besonderer-natur-foto-wettbewerb


_"Es können Bilder in drei Kategorien eingesandt werden:  _

_ 		Berufsfischer auf See oder im Hafen  _


_ 		Angler am Gewässer_


_ 		Binnenfischer und Teichwirt in der Kulturlandschaft _
_ 	Entscheidend sind der Gesamteindruck des Bildes sowie die Klarheit der  Botschaft als Plädoyer für die verantwortungsvolle Fischerei und  Fischzucht. "
_
Cool!
Mit _verantwortungsvoller, nachhaltiger_ Angelei (Kategorie 2), kann ja nur "Catch & Decide" bis "Catch & Release" gemeint sein.
Ist das ein Bekenntnis, eine 180Grad-Wende? :m

Wir sollten die mit wunderschönen Bildern beim Zurücksetzen zuschmeissen!


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und ich dachte immer Fische fotografieren wäre verboten.  :q:q:q:q|clown::#2:


----------



## GandRalf (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Moin Kati,

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Wirst du im neuen Lebensjahr jetzt auch noch "komisch?"#6

:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ernsthaft! Wie kann man sonst die "Botschaft verantwortungsvolle, nachhaltige Angelei" in einem Foto klar rüber bringen?

Ein Angler am Wasser mit Sonnenuntergang und Schubidu oder so was sagt gar nix aus, also:
- Angler + Rute, aber ohne Haken - _würd gehen, aber albern_
- voller Eimer Grundeln im Hintergrund + Fischkochbuch - _zu platt_
- Angler packt Sachen zusammen & geht, man sieht einen mitgenommenen Hecht; Sprechblase mit "genug geangelt dieses Jahr" - _das wär auch durchaus im DAFV-Sinne_
- Angler setzt untermassigen Fisch zurück? - _Nee, das ist Gesetz & selbstverständlich._
- #c

->Da bleibt doch nur: 
Angler setzt schonend deutlich-sichtbar-massigen Fisch zurück!
So müssen die's gemeint haben.

Dazu dann ein DAFV-Wettkampfteam-Tshirt an _(mal beim DSAV anrufen, die haben bestimmt noch welche)_, blau-gelbes Parteibuch lukt hinten aus der Hosentasche, die 'Fischwaid' guckt aus dem Rucksack,... da ist der Preis doch im Sack!
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> FREIZEITFISCHEREIMANAGEMENT IN EINER ZEIT DES WANDELS
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...fischereimanagement-in-einer-zeit-des-wandels
> _Schön dass die da waren, hätten sie aber nicht gebraucht. Ein kompetenter Biologe vom LSFV-NDS war auch da und sicher besser geeignet, um zu begreifen, wie man da am besten  was für Angler oder das Angeln umsetzt._



Hier der Link zum Bericht des Biologen vom LSFV-NDS...
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


Man vergleiche die Berichte und die darin genannten Schwerpunkte und überlege sich, wer eher die Reisekosten verdient hat....


----------



## kreuzass (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schon interessant.

Schade, dass es die Berichte noch nicht als .pdf zum download gibt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese noch in Aufbereitung sind und später angeboten werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Man vergleiche auch (Bericht NDS), wie der englische Dachverband agiert (Glasklare und leichtverständliche Programmatik, Einbindung von Geldgebern und Kooperationspartner in ein langfristiges Gesamtkonzept für freien Gewässerzugang, wenig Restriktionen und möglichst große Gewässerpools, ist aber gleichzeitig sehr aktiv im Natur- und Umweltschutz und will seine gesellschaftliche Relevanz durch soziale Projekte wie "Angeln als Therapie" genauso wie die Integration ausländischer Einwanderer und die Betreuung von Jugendlichen steigern) und wie der DAFV da versagt...

Kein Wunder, dass dazu im DAVF-Bericht ABSOLUT NICHTS zu lesen ist...............


----------



## frankiefish (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo, und gleich: ja aber...mia san mia. Was wir in Deutschland unter kompetenter Führung machen, ist alles richtig!!! Oder doch nicht? Scheren uns die anderen Länder nix, oder lachen sie uns aus. Ich verfolge den Trööt nun schon lange, über die Kompetenz einer an der Gehaltsabrechnung hängenden Person braucht man sich nicht unterhalten, Sorgen machen doch in erster Linie die Nicker, die so einer Person ergeben sind! UND DIE SIND VOM FACH!!! Oder sollten es sein.....Es scheint nun wirklich keine Alternative zu geben um die Angelei schlechthin zu retten: weg mit der inkompetenten Obrigkeit! Das Problem scheint aber auch vielleicht auch darin zu liegen, daß viele "Führungskräfte" einfach den Schuß nicht gehört haben und immer noch mit 200 gramm auf Grund angeln, wenn keine Strömung ist....


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... Einbindung von Geldgebern und Kooperationspartner in ein langfristiges Gesamtkonzept für freien Gewässerzugang, ...


Du verlangst aber auch Sachen! 

Dazu müsste erst mal die eigene Daseinsberechtigung erkannt werden, eigene Vorstellungen, ein Konzept, Ziele, Visionen,...
Jeder zukünftige Kioskbetreiber muss deutlich mehr vorweisen, wenn er auch nur 1€ Fördergeld oder Darlehen haben will.
Der DAFV hat nur ein Ziel: Machterhalt.
Zum Glück rückt das Ende stetig näher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Einklang von gelebtem Naturschutz mit anglerischer Nutzung​*Wir haben ja bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass auch einer der Biologen des LSFV-Niedersachsen auf der EIFAAC (European Inland Fisheries and Aquaculture Advisory Commission) war.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FREIZEITFISCHEREIMANAGEMENT IN EINER ZEIT DES WANDELS
> ...



Thomas Klefoth vom LSFV-NDS hat nun einen kompletten, lesenswerten Bericht vorgelegt, dem man in vielen (nicht allen Punkten) sicher auch als Angler zustimmen kann:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Aktuelles/2015-06-19_bericht_eifaac_komplett.pdf

Interessant und bedenkenswert (und man vergleiche dies mit Aussagen und Tätigkeiten des DAFV, z. B. Dr. Spahn (jeder maßige Fisch ist totzuschlagen, Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc.))  ist der Schlussabsatz:


> Ein fischereiliches Management im Sinne der Angler und unter Berücksichtigung der guten fachlichen Bewirtschaftungspraxis schließt sich keinesfalls aus.
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil:
> abseits des „maximal nachhaltigen Ertrags“ gibt es auch den „optimalen sozialen Ertrag“.
> ...



Natürlich kann man anglerische Nutzung und Naturschutz in Einklang bringen, wenn man konkret und zielführend auch gute Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln machen würde  - in anderen Ländern.

In Deutschland haben wir den DAFV......



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was ist Dein Kritikpunkt am Bericht?

Ich sehe da jetzt nicht direkt einen, ist ein neutraler Bericht.

Ich meine darin aber zu erkennen, dass andere Länder bezüglich Angelei/ Fischerei um einiges weiter sind als wir "guten" Deutschen.
Oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Richtig, ein guter, neutraler Bericht.
Richtig, andere Länder sind viel weiter..

Ich habe keine "Kritikpunkt" als solchen, mich würde nur freuen, wenn in solchen Berichten auch immer bzw. deutlich deutlicher darauf hingewiesen werden würde, dass eben z. B. auch eine nicht naturnahe Bewirtschaftungsform (paylakes, Anlagen, Attraktionsbesatz etc.) Sinn machen kann, genauso wie Besatz fangfähiger Fische als "Zwischenspeicher" und nicht alles dem Gedanken "nachhaltig" untergeordnet werden würde.

Was in Fliess- und großen Gewässern sicher seine Berechtigung hat, aber problematisch werden kann bei vielen kleineren Vereinstümpeln.

Die dennoch ihre Berechtigung haben und es wurde ja auch drauf hingewiesen ("abseits des „maximal nachhaltigen Ertrags“ gibt es auch den „optimalen sozialen Ertrag“. ) - mir halt nicht deutlich genug....

Solange aber eben der DAFV drüber steht mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung, braucht man sich als organisierter Angelfischer wohl in Deutschland nicht über "optimalen sozialen Ertrag" Gedanken machen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange aber eben der DAFV drüber steht mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung, braucht man sich als organisierter Angelfischer wohl in Deutschland nicht über "optimalen sozialen Ertrag" Gedanken machen...



DAFV entsorgen,abwickeln oder was auch immer.Wäre dann auch eine Form des optimalen sozialen Ertrags.[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und wieder ein Newsletter des DAFV...

Und diesmal leisten sie sogar was!

Obwohl sie Fragen von Anglern eigentlich nie beantworten, geben sie hier den Anglern  Antworten auf Fragen anderer gleich vor!

Und überschreiben das frech mit "*IHRE MEINUNG** ZÄHLT JETZT BEIM "FITNESS-CHECK" DER EU-NATURSCHUTZRICHTLINIEN!"*

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...m-fitness-check-der-eu-naturschutzrichtlinien

Man soll also die Fragen der EU-Kommission so beantworten, wie es der DAFV für richtig hält.

Denn die EU-Kommission hat dazu einen Fragebogen vorgelegt, den man  als DAFV *bereits im Sinne der Angelfischerei *ausgefüllt habe und der als Orientierungshilfe dienen könne...

Und die vom DAFV schwingen sich auch noch dazu auf, zu behaupten, die Antworten wären "im Sinne der Angelfischerei" - etwa so wie Dr. Spahns Äußerungen zum Angeln nur aus Gründen des Verzehrs, dass jeder maßige Fisch abgeknüppelt gehört und dass ja Gemeinschafts- und Hegeangeln früher Wettangeln geheissen haben?
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Weil also bisher der DAFV in Lobbyarbeit versagt hat und nirgends Gehör findet, wollen sie jetzt ihre organisierten Angelfischer dazu überreden, die Meinung des DAFV mittels vorgefertigter Antworten bei der EU-Kommission als ihre eigene zu verkaufen..??!!!??

Reschpekt - das wird Türen öffnen für zukünftige Lobbyarbeit des DAFV!!

Und ist ungefähr so glaubwürdig, wie wenn der Papst übers Kinderkriegen dozieren würde..

Alleine schon, dass bei der Antwort PDF angegeben wird, man wäre als "Angelfischer" - weil man in der Natur tätig wäre - mit den Richtlinien von Vogelschutzrichtlinie, 
Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie und dem Netz geschützter Gebiete „Natura 2000“ sehr gut vertraut - ich wette, dass nicht mal 5% selbst der Vereinsvorsitzenden damit auch nur ansatzweise vertraut sind, geschweige denn deren zahlende organisierte Angelfischer oder Angler..

Hier der restliche "Arbeit" an Hand der Veröffentlichungen auf der Seite des DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV "arbeitet" mal wieder und sendet deswegen - wie bei jeder Meldung von denen auf ihrer Seite - auch gleich nen Newsletter durch die Gegend.
> 
> Einladung zu den BUNDESJUGENDMEERESFISCHEREITAGEN DES DAFV
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...den-bundesjugendmeeresfischereitagen-des-dafv
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

PS:
Jetzt steht auf einmal mit drin, dass die Antworten der Angelfischer nicht identisch sein müssten mit denen des DAFV - hab ich vorhin noch nicht gelesen.
Die lesen hier wohl mit ;-)))


----------



## Rolfhubert (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo.
Hätte den Fragebogen ja gerne ausgefüllt,kann ich aber nicht,
da ich Angler bin und kein "Angelfischer" (Wer hat eigentlich dieses Kunstwort kreiert? #q )

Grüß Rolf


----------



## Koenigsgambit (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist der Newsletter von heute? Ich habe einmal auf der
EU Seite, danach auf der NABU Seite nachgeschaut.
Nabu schreibt auf seiner Startseite, dass es  von April bis Juni eine öffentliche Internetumfrage geben wird. Scheinbar also
schon lange bekannt? (Wenn im April gestartet)
Wenn dem so ist, man sich nicht auf der Konkurrenzseite
schlau macht, hat der jetzige Aufruf dann nur noch eine
"Alibifunktion"? Bei solchen Themen müsste der Verband doch wohl an vorderster Front stehen.
No more comment,selbst zensiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Ist der Newsletter von heute?



Jepp...

Was erwartest Du:
Kaum 10 Festangestellte, 1 GF, einer extra zuständig für Europa, dazu ein Ehrenamts-Präsidium (ok., schmilzt immer mehr zusammen, die kompetenteren wie Dr. Meinelt sind ja schon weg) mit über 10 Mann, wo dann die Präsidentin zusätzlich noch für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig ist??

Das KANN so ein DAFV KEINESFALLS früher merken, bei so viel tollen Sachen, welche die (leider unbemerkt) für ihre zahlende Herde organisierter und abnickender Angelfischer machen..........


----------



## Pennywise (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Jetzt steht auf einmal mit drin, dass die Antworten der Angelfischer nicht identisch sein müssten mit denen des DAFV - hab ich vorhin noch nicht gelesen.
> Die lesen hier wohl mit ;-)))



Jawie? Das geht ja wohl gar nicht....

Auf der JHV des Verbands Hessischer Fischer wurde (sinngemäß) darauf hin gewiesen das man diese Seite ja nicht aufrufen und lesen solle da der Finkbeiner hier Lügen verbreitet mit denen er durch die Werbung die auf seinen Seiten angezeigt werden nur Geld verdienen wolle und das in keinem Fall der Wahrheit entspricht. 

Thomas, Du willst doch wohl nicht sagen das der DAFV das Anglerboard und dessen Lügenverbreitung fördert indem er durch das Mitlesen dazu beiträgt das Du Dir Deine Taschen voll machst.

Das iss ja nen Ding. Oder hat der Vorstand des Verbands Hessischer Fischer die Delegierten die an der Versammlung teil genommen haben etwa angelogen?

Ich würde ja nie behaupten das der Vorstand des Verbands Hessischer Fischer die Delegierten bzw. die Mitglieder anlügt, ich würde auch nie behaupten das überhaupt irgendwer lügt aber mir schleicht sich der Verdacht auf das da jemand lügt ... 

.... Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt .... aber vielleicht sollten die Hessischen Vereine im nächsten Jahr mal genauer nach fragen wofür die Betragserhöhung um einen € für den DAFV genau genutzt werden soll. Nicht das das hinterher noch für Werbung im Anglerboard genutzt wird mit der sich der lügende(?) Finkbeiner die Taschen voll machen will..... |kopfkrat|bigeyes#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Frag mal euren Vorstand nach dem Treffen am jetzigen Sonntag in Alsfeld in der "Alten Schmiede" mit anderen LV und was dabei rauskam (sofern Du zu den Hessenfischern gehörst..)...

Da wirst Du dann schnell merken, wie gut ihr Hessenfischer (oder allgemein zahlende Angelfischer von Verbandlern)  informiert werden...

Von mir haste das aber nicht...


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

der "Finkenbeiner" heißt Finkbeiner.

soviel zeit muss sein.


----------



## Pennywise (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Jose schrieb:


> der "Finkenbeiner" heißt Finkbeiner.
> 
> soviel zeit muss sein.



Da stimme ich Dir zu und habe das natürlich sofort berichtigt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Pennywise schrieb:


> Auf der JHV des Verbands Hessischer Fischer wurde (sinngemäß) darauf hin gewiesen das man diese Seite ja nicht aufrufen und lesen solle da der Finkbeiner hier Lügen verbreitet mit denen er durch die Werbung die auf seinen Seiten angezeigt werden nur Geld verdienen wolle und das in keinem Fall der Wahrheit entspricht.



Dieses geozentrische Verbandsweltbild ist echt zum schiessen.

Denen geht der Frack,weil der vermeintliche A.B.Ketzer unangenehme Fakten liefert.[emoji6] 

Ist schon ein Teufelswerk dieses Internetz..[emoji4]


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was mich ja wundert seit gut 2 J.befassen sich Leute mit Pc und Lapi...etc. die vorher niemals nicht son Zauberkasten angerührt hätten.

Beispiel. Versammlungen 2012 nur ca. 10 Lapis bei 100 Leuten, die einen haben sind unter 50J. alt gewesen.

Dann immer mehr im AB ja im AB da kannste....und haste....ach weg ich brauch das nicht ich kann das nicht mit diesen Windows usw.

Eine Versammlung weiter (also next) oh man gucke Leute die was von Zauberkasten erzählt haben kommen mit nen Lapi rein.Ok man muss ihnen noch Zeit geben mit "Durchsteigen" aber wie man nun ins AB Politikforum kommt das wissen se auf einmal,hatt der Enkel oder Sohn etc.ihnen gezeigt ^^ .  

|wavey:


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Immerhin hat man erkannt, dass die vorliegenden EU-Rächtsvorschriften eine nachhaltige Naturnutzung inkl. Angeln, Jagd und Fischerei komplett blockieren...  :q Und das als "Naturschutz-Verband" - verdient m. E. schon fast sowas wie Respekt...


----------



## Koenigsgambit (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn man es denn wirklich selbst erkannt, und nicht
abgeguckt hat.


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Pssssssssssssscht!!!!! Wirst Du wohl..... :q:q:q


----------



## lala... (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nanu'nana, jetzt reicht's aber ma... :m

Diese zänkischen Sachsen fordern jetzt  eine "spürbare Interessensvertretung der Anglerschaft" &  "notwendige Reformprozesse" vom DAFV! #6

Unmöglich, diese Forderung!(... zumindest für den DAFV)

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=84


> Was ist bisher passiert?
> edit by Admin: Kein direktes Einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, nicht wörtlich. Danke



... und unverhohlen wird mit einem Gegen(Bundes)verband gedroht...



> edit by Admin: Kein direktes Einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, nicht wörtlich. Danke .



Ketzerei! :vik:

 Dehnen gehört der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit entzogen! 
Angelfischerische Exkommunikation! 
Petri, hilf diesen Ungläubigen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Leute, ihr wisst doch:
Kein direktes Einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, nicht wörtlich. Musste das daher leider löschen....

Naja, gerade die Umfallersachsen, durch die mit Brandenburg ja erst die (Kon)Fusion trotz vieler Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von uns) möglich wurde.

Und die das da zu verantworten haben, sind immer noch an der Macht in Sachsen - die werden am Ende schon wieder nen Dreh finden, wie sie die Angler verarschen und abzocken können, wie auch bisher schon.

Denen glaub ich gar nichts, erst sollen sie Taten folgen lassen..

Niedersachsen hats contra DAFV vorgemacht mit einer klaren und eindeutigen Kündigung, MeckPomm ebenso klar pro DAFV mit einer Beitragserhöhung um 3 Euro, damit sie im DAFV bleiben können (weil da aber nur 1 Euro für den DAFV vorgesehen ist, reicht das eh nicht - ob Brillowski und Pipping ihre Delegierten bewusst  angelogen haben oder es selber nicht besser wissen, können wir natürlich nicht beurteilen - sowenig wieso sich das die Delegierten da gefallen liessen...)...

Dass Niedersachsen dann einen LV-Beitrag von 4,50 Euro hat, MeckPomm dann einen von 17,00 Euro, spricht auch Bände.................

Dass der DAFV so eh keine Zukunft mehr hat, wenn die größten LV alle raus sind, das müsste auch abseits aller Finanzdiskussionen der größte Verbandsclaqeur begreifen können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn nix anderes dazwischen gekommen ist, soll von heute bis Freitag in Hamburg dieser ominös/obskure Finanzausschuss tagen, von dem zuerst mal keiner in den LV erfahren soll, was rauskommt.
Warum auch immer - bei guten Zahlen könnte (und würde man wohl auch) diese breit streuen.

Vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass Finanzvize Pieper bemerkt hat, dass seine vollmundigen Sprüche (mit ihm gebe es keine roten Zahlen) schon mit dem Haushaltsplan für 2015 Makulatur waren, in dem ja schon wieder ca. 70.000 € Unterdeckung drin standen, welche durch Rücklagen ausgeglichen werden müssen - wenn das kein "Minus" ist, was dann?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *Finanzen DAFV trotz Ausschuss weiter unklar - Präsidium und Hauptamt  mauern weiter
> ​*Zum Thema Finanzaussschuss:
> ...


----------



## mathei (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn nix anderes dazwischen gekommen ist, soll von heute bis Freitag in Hamburg dieser ominös/obskure Finanzausschuss tagen, von dem zuerst mal keiner in den LV erfahren soll, was rauskommt.
> Warum auch immer - bei guten Zahlen könnte (und würde man wohl auch) diese breit streuen.
> 
> Vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass Finanzvize Pieper bemerkt hat, dass seine vollmundigen Sprüche (mit ihm gebe es keine roten Zahlen) schon mit dem *Haushaltsplan für 2015 Makulatur waren, in dem ja schon wieder ca. 70.000 € Unterdeckung drin standen, welche durch Rücklagen ausgeglichen werden müssen* - wenn das kein "Minus" ist, was dann?



Wie jetzt ? Noch immer Rücklagen da ? Man müssen Die damals Kohle gehortet haben Dann braucht man doch keine freiwilligen Zahlungen für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die haben ja nicht umsonst in 2013 nochmal den Ex_DAV-Angelfischern 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag rausgeleiert (den ja die Ex_VDFSler nicht bezahlt haben, die blieben bei ihren 2 Euro).......

Nu ist halt Schicht im Schacht........

Warten wir halt mal ab, was der Finanzvize wirklich offenlegt bei der Kommission 
(ob denen auch alles rund um alte Treuhandkonten vorgelegt wird, über die noch zu DAFV-Zeiten Goldmünzen für zigtausend Euro als "Ehrengabe" für Veranstaltungen liefen, die seltsamen Grundstücke des DAV, die erst mal drin waren, dann plötzlich wieder weg, alles rund um die GmbH, die plötzliche Steigerung der Personalkosten des DAV kurz vor (Kon)Fusion und der neue Dienstwagen des DAV-GF (jetziger DAFV-GF), der vorher scheinbar nicht nötig war, wird sich zeigen) 
und wie dann die Zahlen ausfallen (wenn die überhaupt mal jemand erfährt ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So langsam müssen sich doch auch die größten DAFV-Claqeure fragen, für was sie diese Truppe eigentlich bezahlen.

Wenn wie hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304983 ) ein Landesverband mit Dingen, für die eigentlich ein Bundesverband zuständig wäre (Europa, Bund) schneller ist und dazu veröffentlicht. 

In Berlin und Offenbach schlafen sie wohl noch auf Ruhekissen, gefüllt mit Anglergeld...

Und das, obwohls hier ja auch mit um eines der Hobbys des DAFV geht, die Wasserkraft..

Oder haben die hitzefrei??

Immerhin hat es ein Landesverband nun geschafft, das Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht, wie bei Frau Dr., aus nicht abgedruckten Leserbriefen besteht:





kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.



Sondern die haben es geschafft, dass große  Medien darüber berichten:
http://www.focus.de/regional/hannov...rbandsklage-gegen-konzern-k-s_id_4791108.html

http://www.welt.de/regionales/niede...-pruefen-Verbandsklage-gegen-Konzern-K-S.html

http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/naturschuetzer-pruefen-verbandsklage-gegen-41612230.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und wieder "arbeitet" der DAFV und haut einen Newsletter raus zum 15. Kinder- und Jugendtag am 11. Juli 2015 des Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. (LAVB) 

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/angeln-ist-schau-denn-angeln-macht-schlau

_Also wieder keine eigene Leistung, nur der Hinweis auf eine LV-Veransstaltung_

Da, wo es auch um eigene Leistungen gehen würde, dazu schweigt der DAFV weiter und überlässt das Feld auch den LV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam müssen sich doch auch die größten DAFV-Claqeure fragen, für was sie diese Truppe eigentlich bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn wie hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304983 ) ein Landesverband mit Dingen, für die eigentlich ein Bundesverband zuständig wäre (Europa, Bund) schneller ist und dazu veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...




*Zudem sind die weiteren "Arbeitsnachweise" ja auch recht, "äääääääääääääh ja, ne, is klar":*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Newsletter des DAFV...
> 
> Und diesmal leisten sie sogar was!
> 
> ...


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zitat aus dem folgend verlinkten Artikel:

*Dr. Happach-Kasan fügte an: "Deshalb werden wir uns auch künftig gemeinsam mit dem BfN für die Wiederherstellung naturnaher Flüsse stark machen." 

*Zitat Ende
*
DAFV und BfN fordern eine bessere Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse (16.4.2015)*

https://www.bfn.de/0401_pressearchiv_2015.html

Und hier wäre eine Aufgabe wo sich der DAFV zur Unterstützung des LAV Meck Pomm mal so richtig in's Zeug legen könnte.
Kleine Wasserkraft ist doch ein Lieblingsthema von Frau Doktor.

*Wasserkraftanlage an der Stepenitz illegal in Betrieb genommen* ( Seite 23 ) in "Der Merkwürd..äääh Der Märkische Angler".

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/sites/default/files/bilder/MAng/2015/MAng-03-2015.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und dann kommt ein passendes EuGH - Urteil und ein Landesverband (LSFV-NDS) muss davon berichten, weil die vom DAFV in Berlin und Offenbach anscheinend nur schlafen und Anglergelder verplempern.

Und dabei sind doch K(r)ampf gegen Kormoran und Wasserkraft eigentlich Hobbys vom DAFV und Frau Dr. - aber nicht mal da kriegen sie was hin.

Geschweige denn, wenns um wirklich Wichtiges wie Angler oder das Angeln gehen sollte - da ist dann vollends Komplettversagen bei dieser Xxxxxx-Truppe.....

Aber ne repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle in Berlin wollen und von Offenbach ins (billigere?) Frankfurt umziehen wollen, wenn man eh keine Kohle hat - aber von den dummen organisierten Angelfischern konnte mans bisher ja gut abzocken, warum auch nicht zukünftig für ne nette repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle?...

Boah ey - krieg schon wieder Blutdruck, net gut bei dem Wetter..........



PS:
Bin mal gespannt, wann die LV ihre ahnungslosen zahlenden Angelfischer von den Treffen in Wismar (nur Ostverbände eingeladen) und Alsfeld (alle eingeladen) informieren werden, wo es ohne DAFV um den DAFV ging...........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam müssen sich doch auch die größten DAFV-Claqeure fragen, für was sie diese Truppe eigentlich bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn wie hier ......



Nach nun 2 Wochen immer noch keine Meldung oder Stellungnahme des DAFV zum EuGH - Urteil.

Ist das die "normale "Arbeit"" des DAFV oder doch schon Sommerpause?

Dazu passend die Einschätzung von Landesverbänden aus einem anderen Thread:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon bei Anfragen diverser LV bzw. Präsis oder GF an den DAFV würden ja Antworten oftmals ausbleiben bzw., wenn überhaupt, nur mit großer Verspätung bearbeitet werden und dass dieses Verhalten in der jetzigen Situation nicht zielführend sein kann.
> 
> Dabei wurde auch mangelndes Verständnis unter den Anwesenden für den großen Apparat mit vielen Hautamtlichen deutlich, wenn so wenig konkret getan werden würde (wie z. B. Anfragen der Mitglieder/LV zeitnah bearbeitet).



Um die Verantwortlichkeiten mal klar zu machen, wer im DAFV dafür zuständig sein könnte (scheinbar ists ja aber niemand von denen, viele Häuptlinge und keine Indianer?), laut DAFV Seite :

*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*, verantwortlich u.a. für Kontakt zu nationalen und internationalen Gesetz- und Verordnungsgebern und Behörden, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..

*Dr. Stefan Spahn*, Fachbereichsleiter für Europaarbeit und Wissenschaft

*Philipp Freudenberg*, Geschäftsführer DAFV

*Angelika Sauer*, Geschäftsstellenleiterin Offenbach

*Dr. Rainer Berg*, der  nach dem Rücktritt von Vize Dr. Meinelt zuständig sein soll für Forschung und Wissenschaft, Natur- und Umweltschutz

*Dr. Jens Salva*, Referent für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz

*Thomas Struppe*, Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*, verantwortlich u.a. für Kontakt zu nationalen und internationalen Gesetz- und Verordnungsgebern und Behörden, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..



Vielleicht schlummert ihre Stellungnahme mal wieder im Redaktions Papierkorb der SZ[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vielleicht schlummert ihre Stellungnahme mal wieder im Redaktions Papierkorb der SZ[emoji6]



Nicht zu vergessen, die ganze unten angeführte Geschichte wird ja wohl kaum besser werden, wenn gerade noch mal 2.500 Euro (nein, keine Nullen vergessen) für die angeblich so wichtige Europaarbeit (was ja auch viele LV immer wieder als Grund FÜR den DAFV angeben) zur Verfügung stehen sollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn dann gleichzeitig Frau Dr. eine repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle in Berlin will und von Offenbach nach Frankfurt umziehen, ist es kein Wunder, dass dann z. B. für die angeblich so wichtige Europaarbeit nur 2.500 Euro im Jahr über bleiben.







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So langsam müssen sich doch auch die größten DAFV-Claqeure fragen, für was sie diese Truppe eigentlich bezahlen.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bei einem Europaetat von 2500 €
würde ich dem kompl.Präsidium eine 4 tägige Parisreise per Bus empfehlen..Louvre,Montmartre sowie zur Horizonterweiterung einen Erfahrungsaustausch mit der dortigen Streetfisherszene [emoji6] (Dr.Spahn kann ja im Hotel bleiben)

Evtl. dazu passend von Frau Dr.einen Bericht fürs AB Magazin?

Aber viel mehr ist mit 2.5 Mille für Europa echt nicht drin..geschweige effektive Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die neue AFZ-Fischwaid ist online abrufbar
http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischwaid/afz_-_2015-2-www.pdf

Probleme gibts scheinbar keine.

Landesverbände gekündigt?
Finanzprobleme?
Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Überhaupt Angeln?

Alles Fehlanzeige..

Aber Casting wird ausführlich vorgestellt.............

Zigtausend Euros für die Fischwaid und keine 2.500 für Europaarbeit eingeplant - bringen tut beides für Angler oder das Angeln wohl gleich viel:
Auch nix............


PS:
Der Hinweis in der Einleitung vom Herrn Struppe, dass diesmal nix über Kormoran und Wasserkraft vorkommen würde, weil man ja nicht so einseitig sei, fand ich putzig..

Der muss wohl auch in irgendwelchen Hetzerforen im Internet mitlesen ;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Hinweis in der Einleitung vom Herrn Struppe, dass diesmal nix über Kormoran und Wasserkraft vorkommen würde, weil man ja nicht so einseitig sei, fand ich putzig...


Jau 

Dann als Schwerpunkt Casting zu nehmen ist konsequent, ...weil es keine anderen Schwerpunktthemen als diese 3 gibt.

Wenn man das ansonsten durchscrollt, ist es das ausschließlich anderweitig zig mal gelesene Blablabla, Selbstbeweihräucherung durch Leistungen anderer, Nachrufe,... nichts, aber wirklich gar nichts von Interesse.
Und schon gar nicht die Themen, die die Verbände selbst umtreiben (z.B. Kündigungen, wie soll es weiter gehen) und die bei tatsächlicher Transparenz gefragt wären.

Das Interessanteste an diesem Propagandablatt aus der Gruft sind die Werbeanzeigen.
Das muss man redaktionell erst mal hinkriegen! :m

Stolz sind sie aber aus anderen Gründen auf sich:
_"Ganz ehrlich: auf solche Artikel über den Castingsport haben wir lange gewartet"_
Na dann...


----------



## Tricast (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Endlich einmal objektive Informationen zu interessanten Themen des Fischens und des Verbandes aus erster Hand und nicht nur subversive Verbreitung von Halbwahrheiten. 

Ich finde die Fischwaid wirklich lesenswert denn sonst wüßten wir ja nicht welche Themen wirklich für Angelfischer interessant sind.

Viele Grüße und gute Nerven :m

Heinz


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da ist - mal wieder - fremdschämen angesagt. Was für ein schwaches Blatt und virtuell nicht mal dafür geeignet, wozu die Papierform im Notfall benutzt werden könnte.

DAFV-Aufkleber seit langem ausverkauft (Erstauflage 10 Stück), nun endlich wieder lieferbar. Hurra. 
Bloß, außer unter der Schreibtischplatte fällt mir nun wirklich kein Ort ein, auf den man sowas pappen könnte. Warte.... vielleicht auf die Ablage in der Toilettenschüssel ?

Das dollste ist aber die DAFV "Hiss-Fahne". Man könnte ein "Sc" davor setzen. Oder das "i" durch ein "a" ersetzen.


Irgendwie kommt nach der Lektüre der Proll in mir hoch.........komisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Seid ihr pöse............................
;-))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

PS:
Wird wohl schon seinen Grund haben, dass nicht nur nix zum EuGH - Urteil kommt, sondern auch die neue Ausgabe der AFZ nicht auf der Seite des DAFV beworben wird, sondern das nur erscheint, wenn man weiss, wo man suchen muss ...


----------



## Smanhu (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

#d#d#d#d

...... mehr muss man zu dem Laden doch wirklich nimmer sagen!!
Aber immerhin sind eeeeendlich die Verbandsaufkleber wieder erhältlich :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Jo, das mit den Aufklebern find ich auch krass - welcher normal denkende Angler würde sich denn tatsächlich sowas aufkleben aufs Auto oder die Gerätebox - muss man ja eventuell Angst um seine Sachen haben, beim tollen Ruf vom DAFV ;-)))


----------



## Vanner (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Smanhu schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d
> 
> ...... mehr muss man zu dem Laden doch wirklich nimmer sagen!!
> Aber immerhin sind eeeeendlich die Verbandsaufkleber wieder erhältlich :m



 Schnell zugreifen. Die Nachauflage von 3 Stück, könnte in 1/2 Jahr schon wieder vergriffen sein.


----------



## Smanhu (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vielleicht werden die Aufkleber von den Oberen des DAFV persönlich gemalt und daher die langen Wartezeiten. Ihr kennt das doch: Malen nach Zahlen, das dauert .... Die müssen doch Geld sparen!
Und wartet es ab, es wird dann noch nen "Special Edition Uncut 2.0 DAFV-Aufkleber geben", auf dem die Chefin persönlich ihren Otto drunter setzt. Die Aukleber sind dann natürlich limitiert auf 5 Stück/Jahr. 

Eigentlich traurig, dass man sich über diesen xxxladen nur noch lustig machen kann!


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden die Aufkleber von den Oberen des DAFV persönlich gemalt...


Das könnte erklären, was all die GFs & Angestellten der Geschäftsstellen denn so machen den lieben langen Tag.


Smanhu schrieb:


> ... Die Aukleber sind dann natürlich limitiert auf 5  Stück/Jahr.


Und dieser Output würde den bisherigen Leistungen der Geschäftsstellen nah kommen und spricht somit auch für die Theorie.

Ich denke, du hast soeben eins der größten Mysterien der Welt gelöst. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So, der DAFV "arbeitet" wieder und gibt das auf seiner Seite und im Newsletter bekannt.

*ICH TU WAS! ... FÜR ANGLER! – MIT HEFTVERLOSUNG!*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/ich-tu-was-fuer-angler-mit-heftverlosung

ich TU WAS! ist die Monats-WISSENszeitschrift für Kinder, bei der es in der Juliausgabe um Gewässer und Fische geht....

_Frau Dr. erklärt den armen Kindern, warum der Kampf gegen Wasserkraft so wichtig ist - warum Angeln so toll ist, erklärt sie leider nicht......_

Hier gehts direkt zum Vorwort und dem Interview mit ihr:
http://www.dafv.de/files/TU2_7_15_Interview_Kurzportraet_DAFV.pdf
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PUNK, KARPFEN UND ST. PAULI*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/punk-karpfen-und-st-pauli

Ein Artikel über Sven Brux, Präsi der "Karpfen-Angel-Clubs" .

_Also wiederum nix, wozu der DAFV etwas getan oder geleistet hätte - schön dass sies bringen..._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*EU-LEITFADEN WASSERKRAFT UND NATURA 2000: GRUNDLEGENDE ÜBERARBEITUNG DRINGEND NOTWENDIG*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...rundlegende-ueberarbeitung-dringend-notwendig

_Wieder mal das Lieblingshobby des DAFV, der K(r)ampf gegen Wassserkraft- umso beschämender, dass immer noch nix zum EuGH-Urteil kam._
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam müssen sich doch auch die größten DAFV-Claqeure fragen, für was sie diese Truppe eigentlich bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn wie hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304983 ) ein Landesverband mit Dingen, für die eigentlich ein Bundesverband zuständig wäre (Europa, Bund) schneller ist und dazu veröffentlicht.
> 
> In Berlin und Offenbach schlafen sie wohl noch auf Ruhekissen, gefüllt mit Anglergeld...



-----------------------------------------------------------------
*PREIS DES DAFV FÜR FORSCHUNG ZUM EINFLUSS VERSCHIEDENER FAKTOREN AUF DIE FANGBARKEIT VON HECHTEN*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...ener-faktoren-auf-die-fangbarkeit-von-hechten

_Nett - hoffentlich schadet das dem Preisträger nicht, wenn er nen Preis vom DAFV bekommt. Für Angler ists eh wurscht, da gehts ja um Bewirtschaftung/Management, da müssen Angler eh schlucken, was kommt..._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*ZUSAMMENFASSUNGEN DER VORTRÄGE BEI DER EIFAAC-KONFERENZ „FREIZEITFISCHEREIMANAGEMENT IN EINER ZEIT DES WANDELS“*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...fischereimanagement-in-einer-zeit-des-wandels

Der DAFV weist auf eine Broschüre  zum EIFAAC-Symposium mit dem Titel „Freizeitfischereimanagement in einer Zeit des Wandels“ hin die man jetzt jetzt online abrufen kann. Darin wären unter anderem die Zusammenfassungen der Vorträge leider nur in englischer Sprache verfügbar.

_Ist ja klar, dass mit sowenig Personal wie beim DAFV niemand gefunden werden konnte, der das  interessierten Anglern auch übersetzen konnte.._

Nachfolgend wiederum die weiteren "Leistungen" und die "Arbeit" des DAFV aus diesem Jahr, damits nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder "arbeitet" der DAFV und haut einen Newsletter raus zum 15. Kinder- und Jugendtag am 11. Juli 2015 des Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. (LAVB)
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/angeln-ist-schau-denn-angeln-macht-schlau
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ICH TU WAS! ... FÜR ANGLER! – MIT HEFTVERLOSUNG!*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/ich-tu-was-fuer-angler-mit-heftverlosung
> 
> ich TU WAS! ist die Monats-WISSENszeitschrift für Kinder, bei der es in der Juliausgabe um Gewässer und Fische geht....
> ...



Ich krieg da langsam echt die Krätze...!!!

 Selbst da, wo Frau Dr. Hapach-Kasan, Präsidentin des DAFV und kompetente Nichtanglerin, in einer Zeitschrift Kindern Angler und das Angeln als solches hätte positiv darstellen können, schaffte sie wieder problemlos den Bogen zu ihrem Lieblingsthema, ihrem K(r)ampf gegen Wasserkraft..


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

;+
 Sähen die Bilder bloß nicht so gestellt aus....
 dann könnte man glatt glauben was Sie da schreibt...|kopfkrat

 Übrigens! der Sommer ist mau, aber der Herbst wird um so heißer..

 Greetz
 SK


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Laut ihrer Ausführung geht es den Fischen also nicht so schlecht, weil sie so oft an den Haken der Fischer hängen.

Wohlwollend verstanden könnte man das auch als Abwendung von der Ansicht des Angelns zur ausschliesslichen Verwertung des Fanges hin zu einem Anerkenntnis des Zurücksetzens durch Angler deuten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wohlwollend


Schon seit damals kein Wohlwollen mehr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

Hat sich in meinen Augen in den seit damals vergangenen 3 Jahren auch bestätigt - ebenso, dass in meinen Augen weder Präsidium des DAFV noch die den DAFV tragenden LV besser sind..


----------



## Darket (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ist jemandem aufgefallen,dass zu Beginn des Interviews von der Gefährdung der Bachforelle die Rede ist, im Bild darunter aber eine Regenbogenforelle abgebildet ist? Will ja hier nicht den kleinkarierten Klug*******r spielen, aber wenn sogar ich das erkenne, der noch nie im Leben eine Bachforelle in natura gesehen hat und Regenbogenforellen eigentlich nur aus der TK-Theke vom Aldi kennt, könnte man doch eine korrekte Bebilderung in einem umweltpädagogischen Blättchen für Kinder erwarten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ne, ich hab nur gelesen und keine Bilder geguckt.

Von daher:
DANKE für den Hinweis, der meine Vermutung bezüglich Kompetenz beim DAFV auch wieder nur einmal mehr bestätigt ;-))))


----------



## Jose (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Darket schrieb:


> ...könnte man doch eine korrekte Bebilderung in einem umweltpädagogischen Blättchen für Kinder erwarten...


kannste mal sehen, noch nicht mal das kriegen 'se hin


----------



## Ukel (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

die Regenbogenforelle ist mir auch gleich ins Auge gesprungen.....dann das Bild von Fr. Dr. mit den überquellenden Händen voller Stinte.....und das Bild mit dem Karpfen, der an der Schnur hängt, sehr unvorteilhaft.....sicherlich nicht wirklich Werbung fürs Angeln, da hätte man besseres finden können. 
Neben der Tatsache, dass nichts zum Naturerlebnis des Angelns beschrieben wird und vor allem Fr. Dr.´s Lieblingsthemen im Vordergrund stehen, sind manche Formulierungen im Text ziemlich daneben gewählt, z. B. in der Einleitung "Aber nicht etwa, weil sie zu oft an den Angelhaken der Fischer hängen". Erstens sind es Angler, bzw. "Angelfischer" :q, und sie hängen nicht am Angelhaken, sondern werden von Anglern (bzw. Angelfischern :q) gefangen...nur mal so als Beispiel für einen Pressewart, der etwas positiv formulieren können sollte


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> , der etwas positiv formulieren können sollte


Und so was erwartest Du wirklich von der DAFV-Truppe?

Mit einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin als Präsidentin und einem Präsidium sowie den Landesverbänden, die das alles ohne einschreiten laufen lassen?

#d:q:q:q:q:q#d


----------



## Ukel (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

oh sorry, wie Recht du hast.....aber als Mitglied im LV Nds, der mittlerweile vieles besser macht, sind meine Erwartungen wohl etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mal sehen, vielleicht gewinne ich eines der 80 Heftchen... Ob da dann wohl einer der drei Aufkleber drin ist???
#d

Ralle - sollte einer dabei sein: den schick ich Dir dann... :q:q:q


----------



## Smanhu (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas, du siehst das alles viel zu schwarz! Man muss auch mal das Positive erkennen:
1. Sie wissen was ein Online-Newsletter ist und stellen diesen auf ihrer Seite bereit (der Inhalt ist ja erst mal sekundär  )
2. Sie kennen das Digitale Format "PDF" >>> Geld sparen>>> Man muss nicht mehr den Lappen "Fischwaid" auf Papier drucken, sondern kann ihn ganz einfach online zur Verfügung stellen

Also ein Anfang ist gemacht 
Das ist wie mit nem kleinen Kind, in kleinen Steps denken und handeln .

Kannst ihnen ja mal n Bild von ner Angelrute schicken, damit sie wissen wie das Angelgerät eines Anglers ausschaut. Wär möglicherweise der nächste grosse Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wieso Arbeitsnachweis??? Wie ich als Nochmetzger sage: Solange die Sau zuckt lebt sie noch.
Das sind die letzten neurologischen Lebenszeichen, wobei man bei den derzeitigen Zustand dieses "Verbandes" nicht mehr als mit dem Leben vereinbar ansehen muss.:vik:
 Vielleicht gewinne ich ja auch eines der Heftchen. Mir ist nämlich gerade das Klopapier ausgegangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So, jetzt mal im Ernst....

selten habe ich einen so dümmlich selbstdarstellerischen Artikel gelesen, wie dieses Vorwort. 

"Ich tu was", "Ich" bin die Präsidentin (und zwar nämlich!!!), ich, ich,ich....so ein stümperhaftes Marketing ist kaum zu ertragen. Dass da eine Regenbogenforelle statt einer Bachforelle abgebildet ist, und dass die verendeten Stinte sicher nicht "waidmännisch" getötet, sondern elendig verreckt sind, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. 
"Fische in einem passenden Gefäß halten" ???? Ja sicher, der 800Liter Frischwassertank mit Sauerstoffanlage gehört heute zur Anglerausrüstung, wie der dazugehörige LKW. 

"Sie wenden sich an Politiker, damit diese den Fischschutz in den Gesetzen berücksichtigen". Ja, das tun sie allerdings und sogar mit Erfolg. Schließlich gibt es immer mehr und einschneidendere Verbote und Regeln, um die Fische vor den Anglern zu schützen.

Ich hatte ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben, dass diese Dame schleunigst ihr Amt zur Verfügung stellen sollte. Wird Sie freiwillig sicher nicht tun. Ihr Drang zur Selbstdarstellung, ganz gleich wie dümmlich das auch erscheinen mag, lässt klar erkennen dass sie vor keiner Peinlichkeit, vor keinem Beleg Ihrer Inkompetenz, zurückschreckt.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal im Ernst....


Ok, ich dann auch.
Werd mir solche Aufkleber bestellen.
Habe demnächst eine Tour mit Thomas zu machen.
Und wenn die Karre dann zurück nach Schwaben fährt...
:vik:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...dass diese Dame schleunigst ihr Amt zur Verfügung stellen sollte.


Zuvor schon irgendwo geschrieben:
Sie wird noch benötigt: Als offizieller Sündenbock, wenn der Laden bald auseinanderfliegt.
Sie wird dann merken welchem Sauhaufen sie wirklich vorstand.
Und wir werden uns bestätigt fühlen, dass sie hervorragend dazu passte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mir ist nämlich gerade das Klopapier ausgegangen.


Wetten, dass es nicht mal dazu taugt?

Meine Einschätzung:
Zu rauh, kratzig und wenig saugfähig und färbt wegen vielleicht billigem Druck auch noch ab....
:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und färbt wegen vielleicht billigem Druck auch noch ab....
> :q:q:q



Thomas,

dann sei doch froh, wenn Du nicht für den Rest Deines Lebens ein eingefrästes / eingefärbtes Bild von .............. auf der A....backe spazieren tragen musst......


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ha. Sehr gut. Allein die Vorstellung reicht und ich gehe morgen fröhlich zur Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

hrmpffffgrrrrriiigrihigrmpf
;-))


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

wär dann ja irgendwie ein arxxx-gesicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Morgen ist übrigens Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV, angeblich will dann die obskure Finanzkommission auch was berichten/vorlegen...

Wir berichteten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warten wir halt mal ab, was der Finanzvize wirklich offenlegt bei der Kommission
> (ob denen auch alles rund um alte Treuhandkonten vorgelegt wird, über die noch zu DAFV-Zeiten Goldmünzen für zigtausend Euro als "Ehrengabe" für Veranstaltungen liefen, die seltsamen Grundstücke des DAV, die erst mal drin waren, dann plötzlich wieder weg, alles rund um die GmbH, die plötzliche Steigerung der Personalkosten des DAV kurz vor (Kon)Fusion und der neue Dienstwagen des DAV-GF (jetziger DAFV-GF), der vorher scheinbar nicht nötig war, wird sich zeigen)
> und wie dann die Zahlen ausfallen (wenn die überhaupt mal jemand erfährt ;-))



Ob aus DAFV-Präsidiumskreisen endlich nach dieser Präsidiumssitzung dann mal frühzeitig auch die Landesverbände vollumfänglich informiert werden, oder ob wieder alles bis auf den letzten Drücker vor der HV im Oktober verschoben wird (warum eigentlich, wenn die Zahlen gut sein sollten, wie immer behauptet??), wird sich zeigen...

Wetten anbieten würde ich, dass da wieder bis zum letztmöglichen Termin gewartet wird oder wieder gegen Satzung und GO verstossen und das Material noch später rausgerückt, wie früher schon...

Wir werden sehen und berichten............

Sicher dürfte sein, dass das bei den nächsten Hinterzimmertreffen der Landesverbände sicher auch wieder Thema sein wird, da ungenügende  Information der LV durch den DAFV ja schon kritisiert wurde von den Landesverbnänden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und wieder ne "Arbeitsmeldung" vom DAFV per Newsletter und auf deren Seite:
*LETZTE MÖGLICHKEIT ZUR ANMELDUNG FÜR DIE DAFV-MEERESFISCHERTAGE!*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/einladung-zu-den-dafv-meeresfischertagen

_Bei über 600.000 Zahlern haben sie nach zig Wochen immer noch nicht ihr Meereswettangeln mit grade mal um die 140 Plätzen vollgekriegt und es sind noch fast 40 Plätze frei. Deswegen Anmeldefrist verlängert. Wer sich also mit dem DAFV gemein machen will, kann noch auf das untergehende Schiff aufspringen.._

Was ansonsten dieses Jahr vom DAFV "geleistet" wurde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, der DAFV "arbeitet" wieder und gibt das auf seiner Seite und im Newsletter bekannt.
> 
> *ICH TU WAS! ... FÜR ANGLER! – MIT HEFTVERLOSUNG!*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/ich-tu-was-fuer-angler-mit-heftverlosung
> ...


----------



## mathei (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen ist übrigens Präsidiumssitzung des DAFV, angeblich will dann die obskure Finanzkommission auch was berichten/vorlegen...
> 
> Wir berichteten:
> 
> ...





Und gibt es schon gloreiche Ergebnisse #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hab erste Infos, aber nichts, was von mehreren Quellen bestätigt wurde - und bei Infos aus dem Präsidium bin ich zuerst mal eher nicht von Vertrauen gesegnet...

Bin aber dran, sobald ich was verifiziert habe (Bestätigung weiterer Quellen) bring ich das natürlich..

Vorher, nur von Infos ausm Präsidium was zu bringen, würde ich nicht unbedingt wollen bzw. das nicht für seriös halten bei solchen Quellen ohne Bestätigung von anderer Seite..

Und "Ergebnisse" ist dafür natürlich auch ein großes Wort, was beim DAFV hinten rauskommt, davon ab.........


----------



## Pennywise (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... was beim DAFV hinten rauskommt, davon ab.........



Naja, ähnelt wohl dem was bei Kühen hinten raus kommt. Gemolken werden die Viecher trotzdem ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

In Bezug auf ihre zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer sind die DAFVler ja eher die Melker als die gemolkenen (siehe Beitragserhöhungen für "repäsentativere" Geschäftsstellen..)..................

Und das "hinten raus kommen" bezog sich auf Altklanzlers Kohl bekanntes Zitat..


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na was soll denn schon bei einer Kuh hinten rauskommen? Ein goldenes Kalb, welches wir dann Anbeten sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zig gekündigte Landesverbände, Probleme mit Finanzen und eine obskure Finanzkommission, die Präsidiumssitzung am 18.07. jetzt - vielleicht dachte jemand, dass nun konkret was veröffentlicht wird  vom DAFV zu diesen ganzen existenziellen Fragen, nach der jetzt gelaufenen Präsidiumssitzung??........

*oooooooooooooooooch nöööööööööööööööööööööööööööö - wieder mal gaaaaaaaaaaaanz falsch gedacht.*

Die neuesten Meldungen auf der DAFV-Seite - auch wieder gleich (warum auch immer) als Newsletter verschickt - zeigen das altebekannte Strickmuster:
Casting, und ansonsten nichts vom DAFV selber oder über Angeln oder Angler, die berichten wieder nur, was andere gemacht haben.

*Im Einzelnen:*
*45. DEUTSCHE SENIORENMEISTERSCHAFTEN IM CASTINGSPORT*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/castingsport/45-deutsche-seniorenmeisterschaften-im-castingsport

_Darüber, dass Casting dem DAFV ganz offensichtlich näher liegt als Angler und Angeln, haben wir ja nun oft genug geschrieben...._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN: LANDESFISCHEREIVERBAND WESTFALEN UND LIPPE NIMMT STELLUNG GEGENÜBER STAATSANWALTSCHAFT*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-nimmt-stellung-gegenueber-staatsanwaltschaft

Gut, das hier ein Landesverband bezüglich Gemeinschaftsangeln gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft klar Stellung bezieht..

_Die "Maßnahmen" des DAFV gegenüber PETA-Anzeigen kennt man ja: Wegschauen und Schweigen und Angler alleine lassen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657). 
Immerhin berichten die vom DAFV über diese Sache, auch wenn sie selber wieder null Anteil daran haben und keinerlei Leistung dafür erbracht_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AFGN-TAGUNG ZU: "SALMONIDENBESATZ: AKTIVITÄTEN, STRATEGIEN UND ALTERNATIVEN"*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...satz-aktivitaeten-strategien-und-alternativen

_Auch hier: 
Nett, dass die vom DAFV berichten - die haben auch dafür rein gar nichts getan, sondern berichten wieder nur über Aktivitäten anderer...._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FORSCHUNGSANGLER AUS BERLIN-BRANDENBURG GESUCHT: BARSCHANGELN IM DIENSTE DER WISSENSCHAFT*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...ucht-barschangeln-im-dienste-der-wissenschaft

_Da musst ich mir dann schon auch einen grinsen - erstens wieder nix, was vom DAFV selber organisiert oder veranstaltet wird. 
Und dass wir hier keine 8 Festangestellten haben und trotzdem schneller veröffentlichen als der DAFV mit seinem teuren Selbstverwaltungsapparat, spricht zumindest für mich auch Bände:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298047_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FISCHE ZIEREN DIE BRIEFMARKENSERIE "FÜR DIE JUGEND 2015"*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...ren-die-briefmarkenserie-fuer-die-jugend-2015

_Keine Panik, nicht der DAFV oder seine Präsidentin - mit dem ihr eigenem Kunstverständnis - hat nun wie beim DAFV-Logo auch, hier etwa Briefmarken entworfen - Auch wieder nur ne Meldung fremder Leistungen, die zudem nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun hat...._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alles in Allem also alles beim Alten, sozusagen - und immer noch nur peinlich...

Hier die vergangenen "Arbeits"nachweise des DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder ne "Arbeitsmeldung" vom DAFV per Newsletter und auf deren Seite:
> *LETZTE MÖGLICHKEIT ZUR ANMELDUNG FÜR DIE DAFV-MEERESFISCHERTAGE!*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/einladung-zu-den-dafv-meeresfischertagen
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Irgendwie kommt mir das ganze bekannt vor ....?
Ach ja ich habe die neue Zeitschrift des LAV Meck Pomm gelesen.
steht der selbe Schwachsinn drin. 3 € mehr Beitrag und eine Lobeshymne auf Frau Labertasche.
Was alte Männer und Frauen nur für Blödsinn anrichten können.


----------



## Pennywise (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> 3 € mehr Beitrag und eine Lobeshymne auf Frau Labertasche.



Hallo? Labertasche?
Die Frau hat ihren Dr. gemacht. Spekulationen ob sie irgendwo kopiert hat oder hat schreiben lassen kann man ja mittlerweile im Internet überprüfen lassen. Da bisher nichts kam ist die gute Dame kompetent. Sie strotzt so zu sagen nur so vor Kompetenz.

Z.B. ist sie keine Anglerin und hat auch vom Angeln keine Ahnung. Das ist eine Kompetenz. Ein Angler hätte als Nichtangler zumindest Ahnung vom Angeln, die Frau Dr., welche die deutschen Angler europaweit vertritt (macht die für weniger als 2.500 Okken und baut von dem übrig gebliebenen Geld noch eine - ebenso kompetente - Geschäftsstelle in Berlin) hat zumindest die Kompetenz dazu nicht kompetent zu sein.

So eine Kompetenz musst Du erst mal haben um überhaupt die Kompetenzen der Kompetenten verstehen zu können. Und selbst dann bist Du noch lange nicht kompetent genug um gegen deren Kompetenz überhaupt anstinken zu können - weil Du Angelst ja und könntest ansatzweise eine Ahnung von dem haben was die eigentlich vertreten wollen. Dann würde das ja auffallen das die eigentliche Kompetenz aus völliger Inkompetenz besteht.



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Was alte Männer und Frauen nur für Blödsinn anrichten können.



Ja nu mach die alten Leute doch nicht schlecht. Das was vor einhundertmillionen Jahren gut war, das muss doch jetzt auch noch gelten und da kann und darf das was nach echter deutscher Gründlichkeit den Teesockenträgern eingestanden wurde nicht falsch sein. Wenn damals so ein Neandertaler (um es mit den Worten des ehemaligen Präsidenten des Verbands Hessischer Fischer zu sagen) aus der Höhle gekrochen kam, dann wusste der ganz genau das er den Fisch den er da mit der Angel (jaja, hatten die damals bestimmt schon) gefangen hat niemals nicht und nie und nimmer zurück setzen darf. Der war nur für Happahappa gedacht. Und wenn es damals Probleme aufgrund der Umweltverschmutzung und / oder der Wasserkraftwerke oder dem Kormoran gegeben hat, dann hat man an den Gewässern halt nicht geangelt - zumal die Fische damals noch ohrenbetäubende Schreie von sich gegeben haben und man - beim Treiben von Schindluder - sofort eine Teesocke neben sich stehen hatte die der Meinung war das man darüber diskutieren solle das das ja eigentlich alles gar nicht richtig ist so einen Fisch zu fangen und zu essen....

Das Gras ist halt grün und alles muss so bleiben wie es ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

grins - das ist ja mal Sarkasmus pur.............
Da ist (noch) einer richtig angepisst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*DAFV zerstört weiter Einheit der organisierten Angelfischer*

Deutschland, einig Anglerland?

Angesichts dessen, was der DAFV in den paar Jahren seit Rechtskraft "geschafft" hat, ist das nur noch ein (zudem schlechter) Witz in meinen Augen.

Immer mehr Landesverbände kündigen.

Gestern kam ein Schreiben aus der GF Berlin im Namen der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, in welcher das gerade eingegangene Kündigungsschreiben des LSFV-Niedersachsen mit der Kündigung laut Mitgliederbeschluss zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt (31.12. 2016) bekannt gegeben wurde.

Nachdem die Bayern schon raus sind wie ebenfalls der VfG aus Baden-Württemberg, zudem die weiteren B-W-LV wohl auch (bis auf den kleinen Badener LV) Ende des Jahres raus sein werden (Sonderkündigungsrecht durch Fusion in B-W steht im Raum, siehe: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305297 )

Von den ganzen weiteren Kündigungen (Saarland, Weser-Ems, Hessen, Rheinischer, S-H etc..) hat bis dato nur der Umfallerverband Rheinischer Fischereiverband die Kündigung zurückgezogen.

Weitere Kündigungen wie z. B. Sachsen sind nicht nur nicht auszuschliessen, sondern eher wahrscheinlich:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=84

Das dies alles laut zuverlässiger Infos auf der Präsidiumssitzung zwar angesprochen, aber nicht weiter diskutiert wurde, zeigt die Unfähigkeit oder den Unwillen des DAFV-Präsidiums insgesamt, auf die vielfach geäußerte Kritik der verschiedenen Landesverbände einzugehen und auf diese zu zugehen, um eine wenigstens ansatzweise Einheit herzustellen.

Die Treffen der Landesverbände in Wismar und Alsfeld waren beim Präsidiumstreffen laut Informationen ebenfalls KEIN Thema - Realität ignorieren, Augen zu und durch an die Wand fahren ist das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt. 

Dass laut Informationen von der Präsidiumssitzung zudem im Präsidium davon ausgegangen wird, dass man die Beitragserhöhung nicht durchbekommt, das Geld aber jetzt schon nicht reichte (70.000 Unterdeckung bekanntermaßen schon im Haushaltsplan), und trotzdem der Finanzvize behauptete, alles im Griff  zu haben, ist bemerkenswert. 

Ebenso, dass es schon Streit gab, ob man die Vorschläge der obskuren Finanzkommission (wir berichteten) unverändert übernehmen müsse oder diese wenigstens (wie zumindest einer anmerkte) auch diskutieren und verändern dürfe.

Wie das bei so vielen Kündigungen klappen soll, wenn man im Präsidium nun schon davon ausgeht, eine Beitragserhöhung nicht durch zu bekommen und zudem immer noch das Damokleschwert Eigenverwaltungsanteil (Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit) im Raume steht, zu dessen Ausgleich selbst der nun nicht mal mehr im Raume stehende 1 Euro Erhöhung jemals reichen würde (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304198), dürfte interessant zu verfolgen sein. 

Dass dabei auch das Thema Casting aufs Tapet kam (WM-Teilnahme) und dafür mehr Geld verlangt wurde, stieß auch auf Unverständnis und sorgte für weiteren Streit innerhalb des Präsidiums.

Das angedachte "Zukunftspapier" oder der "Masterplan" (laut Bericht der Hinterzimmermauscheltruppen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223) wurde nicht mal vorgelegt zur Diskussion, soll aber auf dem Treffen beim Fischereitag im August (KEINE DAFV-Veranstaltung, auch ein großer Teil des Präsidiums wird laut Informationen gar nicht anwesend sein) wohl vorgelegt werden.

Es wurde angeblich auch davon gesprochen, dass man davon ausgehe, dass der DSAV wieder aus dem DAFV austreten wolle.

Rainer Gube vom Rheinischen (die Umfaller, welche die Kündigung wieder zurückgezogen haben) wird wohl nun den Posten des Referenten für Handicap-Angler bekommen (für die Kündigungsrücknahme?), Dr. Berg will sich angeblich als Naturschutzvize auf der HV des DAFV zur Wahl stellen.

Weder die Zahlen der Abrechnung 2014 noch der Haushaltsplan 2016 wurden vorgelegt, man will dies erst mit dem Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung raus geben (warum eigentlich, wenn die Zahlen angeblich doch alle im grünen Bereich wären?)....

Wohl um zu verhindern, dass sich die Delegierten der LV rechtzeitig ein umfassendes Bild machen können.

Wir haben unsere Finanzfachleute schon angeschubst und "scharf" gemacht, um nach Vorlage von Abrechnung 2014 und Haushaltsplan wie immer schnellstmöglich die Schönfärbereien aufdecken zu können.

Es bleibt also alles beim Alten:
Statt endlich dafür zu sorgen, dass wenigstens ansatzweise versucht wird, eine Einheit zu erreichen, werden selbst massenhafte Kündigungen ignoriert und weiter gemacht wie bisher...

Und noch  schauen die  meisten Landesverbände weiter zu und lassen diesen DAFV gewähren, statt endlich die Konsequenzen zu ziehen - es darf ja kein Schattenkabinett oder keine Umsturz geben. 

Lieber lässt man den DAFV vollends an die Wand fahren... 

Warum diese Helden in den Landesverbänden dann diesen DAFV installiert haben und nach wie vor zu großen Teilen in ihren Landesverbänden erzählen, wie gut beim DAFV alles läuft, wird weiterhin deren Geheimnis bleiben.....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@ Pennywise.

Ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen.
 Ich habe offensichtlich meine Kompetenzen über das Nichtanglen überschritten. Ich bin eindeutig unfähig Sachen die das Nichtangeln betreffen ,im richtigen Zusammenhang zu erkennen ,zu verstehen und zu erläutern.
Ich sollte mich nicht über Leute beschweren ( o-ton an...die im übrigen schwer genug sind...o-ton aus) die ihre Kompetenz über Sachen zum Ausdruck bringen von denen sie durch ihre Bildung überzeugt sind, die man ihnen möglicherweise auf Waldorfschulen beigebracht hat.
Leider hat man in 3 Tagen nur Singen Turnen und Wandern unterichtet.
Wenn man dann noch lernt das Fische in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung Stäbchenförmig sind ,so trägt diese weiterhin zur kompetenten Verbreitung dieser Inkompetenz bei...

Mein liebster Vergleich für Leute die denken das sie denken und dabei noch denken sie denken sie wissen was tun....

Ich bin im Besitz eines Motoradführerscheines, aber ich werde mich beim besten Willen nicht mit Valentino Rossi anlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ihr erinnert euch wie kompetente Landesverbände arbeiten?

Vom 02.07. 2015:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304983

Wir monierten da ja schon, dass der DAFV bei einem seiner ureigensten Themen schläft:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam müssen sich doch auch die größten DAFV-Claqeure fragen, für was sie diese Truppe eigentlich bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn wie hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304983 ) ein Landesverband mit Dingen, für die eigentlich ein Bundesverband zuständig wäre (Europa, Bund) schneller ist und dazu veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...



*JETZT ABER!!!!!*
Sie sind nach über 3 Wochen aufgewacht!!!

Und haben gleich einen Newsletter verschickt, wohl weil sie wissen, dass sonst eh keiner die DAFV-Seiten besucht:
*EUGH: DIE UMWELTZIELE DER EU-WASSERRAHMENRICHTLINIE SIND FÜR JEDES VORHABEN VERBINDLICH*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...die-umweltziele-der-eu-wasserrahmenrichtlinie

Für konkrete Arbeit dürfte aber bei der Selbstzersplitterung gerqde eh keine Zeit mehr bleiben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882


----------



## Flugbootpilot (5. August 2015)

*AW: Gewonnen!!!*



Franky schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht gewinne ich eines der 80 Heftchen... Ob da dann wohl einer der drei Aufkleber drin ist???
> #d



Hallo, ich habe meinen Verbandbeitrag wieder raus.
Ich bin nun glücklicher Gewinner und Besitzer.

Jajaa.... "Ich TU WAS" und deswegen verlose ich jetzt dieses tolle Heft mit dem wohl letzten Hochglanzbericht unserer Frau Doktor unter all denen, die meinen Blog liken und teilen. 
Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. 

Ach ja, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: *Keine Aufkleber
*
Petri Heil in und aus Oldenburg
Dieter Juraschek


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Gewonnen!!!*



Flugbootpilot schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe meinen Verbandbeitrag wieder raus.



Glaubst Du ?

Denk mal, wieviel Käse Du für das Geld im Laden kaufen könntest.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Und immer wieder die DAFV-Finanzen*​
Obwohl der Fischereitag des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes keine DAFV-Veranstaltung ist, dazu viele Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV ebenso wie viele Landesverbände deswegen gar nicht anwesend sein werden, will die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dort den Bericht der obskuren DAFV-Finanzkommission _(Anmerkung: Wir berichteten, weder  Verbandsausschuss noch Landesverbände hatten da auch nur ein Vorschlags-, geschweige denn Mitsprache- oder Mitwirkungsrecht..)_ vorstellen.



> _Ziel sollte es sein, jeden Mitgliedsverband in die Lage zu versetzen, auf Nachfrage seiner Mitglieder reagieren zu können mit: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“ Es wird empfohlen, dafür eine verbesserte Argumentationsgrundlage zu schaffen. _


_(Anmerkung: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“? Als Angler: Gezwungenermaßen, sicher nicht freiwillig.......)_

Ebenso interessant zum Delegiertenmaterial zur HV


> _
> Das  Delegiertenmaterial  muss  einen  Geschäftsbericht  enthalten.  Der  Finanzausschuss  rät  zu einer positiv geprägten Berichterstattung durch jedes Präsidiumsmitglied auf maximal einer DIN A4-Seite. _


 _(Anmerkung: wie wärs mit einer schonungslos ehrlichen Berichterstattung, statt einer hier verlangten schöngefärbten?):_

Und nicht, dass wir schon des öfteren mal wegen der GmbH nachgehakt hätten.
Nun:


> _Aufgrund  der  negativen  wirtschaftlichen  Entwicklung  der  DAFV  Verlags-  und  Vertriebs  GmbH (DAFV GmbH) wird der Geschäftsbetrieb mit Ablauf des Jahres 2016 auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren oder gänzlich einzustellen sein._


_(Anmerkung: Im Bericht der Revisoren zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung 2014 wurde noch angegeben, alles bestens mit der GmbH. 
Sollte das so stimmen, wäre unter der neuen Leitung des DAFV also die GmbH innerhalb gut anderthalb Jahren abgewirtschaftet worden. 
Sollte das nicht stimmen, stellt sich die Frage entweder nach der Kompetenz der Revisoren.
Oder die Frage, ob die alle relevanten Unterlagen zum prüfen überhaupt erhalten haben. 
So oder so das übliche DAFV-Trauerspiel)... _

Dazu kommt noch, dass das Mitglied der Finanzkommission, Herr Mau, im Protokoll des Verbandsausschuss vom 14.03.15 zu der Thematik Finanzausschuss behauptete:


> _Herr Mau stellt klar, dass die GmbH entgegen aufgekommener Behauptungen bei weitem nicht „pleite“ sei.
> _



Es ist ja schön, dass Herr Mau jetzt im aktuellen Bericht das "realistischer" zu sehen scheint...



Die Abrechnung des DAFV 2014 wurde noch nicht vorgelegt.

2015 ebenso nur ein Plan wie auch für 2016.

Dort geht man ab 2016 noch von 513.689 Mitgliedern à 3 € Beitrag pro Jahr aus.

Es wurde also bereits die angestrebte Beitragserhöhung vor der Abstimmung fest einkalkuliert und kein Plan B für den Fall der Ablehnung der Beitragserhöhung beigefügt, obwohl es nicht übermäßig unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dieser Fall eintreten könnte.

*Interessant auch dieser, nennt man das: Verschleierungsversuch?:*
_



Da  in  diesem  Jahr  eine  Veröffentlichung  des  Delegiertenmaterials  auf  der  DAFV-Internetseite geplant ist, müssen die Daten und Zahlen entsprechend zusammengefasst dargestellt werden.
 Auf Nachfrage können einzelne Positionen in der Jahreshauptversammlung näher 
erläutert werden. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

__(Anmerkung: Warum *muss *das Material für die Internetseite des DAFV gekürzt werden - Im Netz gibts keine Druckkosten, da könnte man alles offen und ehrlich, vollumfänglich und ungekürzt einstellen)._
Das Delegiertenmaterial soll also nur äusserst eingeschränkt sein und nur auf der HV auf Nachfrage im Detail näher erklärt werden - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt, wenn die Mitglieder nicht umfassend im Vorfeld informiert werden sollen und sich so gar nicht richtig vorbereiten können...

*Ab 2017 rechnet der DAFV selber dann mit noch ca. 130.000 Zahlern weniger durch Austritte von Niedersachsen und Sachsen.*

*Damit hätte es der DAFV dann erfolgreich geschafft (die Bayern mitgerechnet), dass sich die Zahl der im Dachverband mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer mehr als halbiert hätte.
Glückwunsch!*
_(Anmerkung: Die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer sind nicht unmittelbare Mitglieder des DAFV, das sind nur die Landes- und Spezialverände)_



*Immerhin hat der Finanzausschuss die Inkompetenz im DAFV begriffen und klar gemacht:*


> _Abschließend sei bemerkt, dass ein vollumfängliches Zukunftskonzept *nur von einem externen Consulting-Unternehmen*  in  mehrwöchiger  Arbeit  erstellt  werden  könnte.  Dafür  würden  erfahrungsgemäß Kosten in Höhe von 6.000-10.000 € pro Tag entstehen. _



Vielleicht sehen die den diesen DAFV tragenden Landesverbände - und vom Geld der bei ihnen organisierten Angelfischer für Nullleistung finanzierten Dachverband - endlich mal ein, dass Ecki Keller vom VDSF-LV-BB da in der Antwort auf Hessenpräsi Däschler einen durchaus ernst zu nehmenden Vorschlag gemacht hatte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Sollten wir abschließend dennoch nicht zu einer praktikablen Lösung kommen, *bleibt immer noch der Antrag auf Verbandsauflösung. Das ist allemal ehrlicher als „vorsorgliche Austritte“*, denn da zahlen die loyalen Landesverbände am Ende die Zeche.
> >
> > Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Nach durchackern des gesamten Materials dazu wieder mehr hier.

*Aktualisierung 07.08. 2015:*
Trotz allem helfen wir doch immer gerne allen Vereinen und Verbänden, die sich helfen lassen wollen, soweit wir es mit unseren Möglichkeiten können..

Deswegen ging folgende Mail gerade raus ans Präsidium des DAFV und an die Landes- und Spezialverbände:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrter Herr Struppe,
> 
> Sie beide sind im DAFV hauptverantwortlich für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> ...



Aktualisierung 08.08. 2015
*Schallende Ohrfeige für Präsidium und Hauptamt im DAFV​*Nachfolgend werde ich die Vorschläge der Finanzkommission zur "Rettung" des DAFV aufführen und dann nacheinander kommentieren.

*Dass von der Kommission in all diesen Punkten großer Änderungsbedarf gesehen wird, ist eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV!*

Und es stellt sich die Frage, was Präsidium und Hauptamt eigentlich in den nun über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft DAFV und Amtsantritt der Präsidentin eigentlich getan, gearbeitet oder geleistet haben, wenn in diesen wichtigen und teils existentiellen Punkten *noch immer* so großer Änderungsbedarf gesehen wird???

Angesichts der Ausführungen der Kommission stellt sich dabei nicht mal mehr die von mir gerne verwendete Frage "für das Angeln insgesamt oder für die Angler"..

Sondern:
Was haben die überhaupt gemacht in der Zeit, ausser Gelder der organisierten Angelfischer, nun ja, nennen wirs mal: verbraucht zu haben...???

Und nicht zuletzt stellt sich die Frage der Kompetenz der Landesverbände, deren Präsidien und Hauptamt.

*Denn all die genannten Punkte hätten UNBEDINGT vor einer Zustimmung zu einer Fusion abgearbeitet werden MÜSSEN!!!!*

Hier die einzelnen Punkte aus dem Bericht der Finanzkommission, die ich dann nacheinander abarbeite:

*SATZUNG UND ORDNUNGEN / GESCHÄFTSFÜHRUNG *


> Der  Finanzausschuss  empfiehlt  den  Erlass  einer  Geschäftsordnung  durch  das  Präsidium zwecks eindeutiger Regelung der Geschäftsverteilung





> Soweit  nicht  vorhanden,  rät  der  Finanzausschuss  zur  Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung  für  alle hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter.





> In den Geschäftsstellen sollten durch die Geschäftsführung Aufbau, Organisation und Arbeitsabläufe kritisch in Augenschein genommen und ggf. – soweit erforderlich – Änderungen zwecks Verbesserung vorgenommen werden.



*Ähh - ja - HALLO WACH!!*

Was haben die im DAFV über 2 Jahre gemacht, nicht mal ne GO zu Stande bekommen, keine vernünftige Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung, keine Analyse der "Arbeits"abläufe?

Das Präsidium hat also über 2 Jahre geschlafen, die Hauptamtlichen haben vor sich hin gewurschtelt ohne klaren Auftrag und Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung und ohne das einzufordern??

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*DAFV VERLAGS- UND VERTRIEBS GMBH *


> _Aufgrund  der  negativen  wirtschaftlichen  Entwicklung  der  DAFV  Verlags-  und  Vertriebs  GmbH (DAFV GmbH) wird der Geschäftsbetrieb mit Ablauf des Jahres 2016 auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren oder gänzlich einzustellen sein._


Im Bericht der Revisoren zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung 2014 wurde noch angegeben, alles bestens mit der GmbH. 
Sollte das so stimmen, wäre unter der neuen Leitung des DAFV also die GmbH innerhalb gut anderthalb Jahren abgewirtschaftet worden. 
Sollte das nicht stimmen, stellt sich die Frage entweder nach der Kompetenz der Revisoren.
Oder die Frage, ob die alle relevanten Unterlagen zum prüfen überhaupt erhalten haben. 
So oder so das übliche DAFV-Trauerspiel)...

Dazu kommt noch, dass das Mitglied der Finanzkommission, Herr Mau, im Protokoll des Verbandsausschuss vom 14.03.15 zu der Thematik Finanzausschuss behauptete:


> _Herr Mau stellt klar, dass die GmbH entgegen aufgekommener Behauptungen bei weitem nicht „pleite“ sei.
> _



Es ist ja schön, dass Herr Mau jetzt im aktuellen Bericht das "realistischer" zu sehen scheint...

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*ARAG-RECHTSSCHUTZVERSICHERUNG *


> Der Finanzausschuss hat zu einem Versicherungsfachmann Kontakt aufgenommen zwecks kritischer  Durchsicht  des  ARAG-Rechtsschutzversicherungsvertrages.  Der  Versicherungsfachmann bemängelt nach Rücksprache mit zwei weiteren Fachleuten die aus seiner Sicht nicht optimale Tarifgestaltung.



Auch hier wieder das Gleiche: 
*HALLO WACH!!*

Nicht nur, dass bei einer Fusion ALLE Verträge der Vorgängerorganisationen vor Vertragsabschluss auf den Prüfstand gehören, damit es nicht zu einer (Kon)Fusion wie beim DAFV wird.

Auch hier hat wieder Hauptamt wie Präsidium über 2 Jahre selig geschlafen, die Landesverbände ihre Kontrollpflichten nicht ansatzweise wahrgenommen, bis das jetzt vom Ausschuss mal klar ausgesprochen wird!

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*INKASSO  *


> Von den vorgenannten Unterlagen ausgehend, rät der Finanzausschuss, für die Jahreshauptversammlung 2015 einen Satzungsänderungsbeschluss anzustreben, um die bisherige Regelung  zum  Beitragseinzug  aus  der  Satzung  des  DAFV  zu  streichen  mit  dem  Ziel,  dass  diese Leistung über die DAFV Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH ab dem Jahr 2016 ggf. übergangsweise gegen angemessene Vergütung erbracht werden kann.



Es wird immer besser!

Weil nur noch 5 LV dieses "Inkasso" wahrnehmen, braucht man jetzt ne Satzungsänderung!

UND WILL DAS AUSGERECHNET DER GmbH ÜBERTRAGEN, die man selber noch, laut Kommission, als voraussichtlich abzuwickeln dargestellt hat.

*HALLO WACH!!!*

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*MITGLIEDSCHAFT IM DAFV / FINANZEN / VERTRÄGE ETC. *


> Der Finanzausschuss vertritt die Meinung, dass es für eine schlagkräftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines Gesamtkonzepts  bedarf.  Dieses  kann  nur  durch  eine  extra  dafür  eingestellte  Person  vom Fach realisiert werden



Klatsche für die bisherige Öffentlichkeits"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hautpverantwortlichen, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Die Europaarbeit muss unbedingt erheblich verstärkt und nach vorne gebracht werden.


Klatsche für die bisherige Europa"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hauptverantwortlichen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Dr. Spahn, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Der Finanzausschuss rät dazu, in das Delegiertenmaterial eine vom Steuerberater des Verbandes anzufertigende 3-Jahresübersicht zur Entwicklung der Personalkosten, der Mietkosten und evtl. zu weiteren relevanten Größen aufzunehmen.


Klatsche für die bisherige Finanz"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hauptverantwortlichen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Herr Pieper, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Der  Finanzausschuss  legt  der  Präsidentin  nahe,  an  Gerhard  Kemmler,  Sprecher  der  Arbeitsgruppe Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, für besondere (zu benennende) Leistungen im Jahr 2014/2015 eine einmalige Ehrenamtspauschale zu übermitteln.


Keine Kohle und die noch raushauen.......



> Die  Mitglieder  des  Finanzausschusses  raten  dazu,  die  Zusammensetzung  der  Fischerei-  und
> Wasserrechtskommission zu überprüfen.


Interessant, was die alles machen wollen, wo die mit ihrer eigenen Organisation nicht hinterherkommen - Diese Kommission ist ein Gremium des DFV, nicht des DAFV.


Bezüglich Casting soll auch was passieren:


> Anzahl der Aktiven im Castingsport? Aus welchen Verbänden  und  wie  vielen  Vereinen  kommen  sie?  Welche  Finanzmittel  wenden  diese  Landesverbände und Vereine für ihre Castingsportler auf?



_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*GESCHÄFTSSTELLEN *
Wir erinnern uns ja  noch, wie Frau Dr. von einer neuen Geschäftstelle in Frankfurt träumte und einer repräsentativeren im Berlin.

Auch das war Thema beim Ausschuss.



> Eine langfristige Außenstelle des DAFV im süddeutschen Raum sollte, wenn überhaupt, mit nicht mehr als zwei Personen besetzt sein. Die Einrichtung einer größeren Geschäftsstelle in Frankfurt hält der Finanzausschuss für ausgeschlossen.


Auch wieder eine derbe Klatsche für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Bezüglich Berlin scheint aber auch die Kommission - abgesehen davon, dass man erst man freie Räume finden muss - finanziell eher zu tagträumen:


> Der Finanzausschuss sieht eine Geschäftsstelle mit ca. 8-10 Arbeitsplätzen, einem Raum für die
> Präsidentin, einem Besprechungsraum, Sanitäreinrichtungen sowie Lager- und Küchenräumlichkeiten  als  notwendig  an.  Grobe  Schätzungen  ergaben  einen  Flächenbedarf  von  200-250  qm.
> Eine genauere Planung sollte noch im Jahr 2015 erstellt werden.





> Auch  ein  Immobilienkauf  sollte  als  eventuelle  Option  nicht  außer  Acht  gelassen  werden.


Kaufen? 

Von was denn? 

Und warum das erstens nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt, und warum haben die LV zweitens überhaupt einen so bescheuerten Fusionsvertrag akzeptiert und zugestimmt, der zwei Geschäftsstellen festschrieb?

Und gleich die nächste Klatsche für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Hauptamtler sowie den Öffentlichkeitsreferenten Struppe:


> Zu einer zukunftsorientierten Darstellung des Verbandes gehört nach Auffassung des Finanzausschusses die Umgestaltung der Internetseite, neuer Visitenkarten und neuer Kopfbögen, wo die Berliner  Geschäftsstelle  als  „Hauptgeschäftsstelle“  gem.  Verschmelzungsvertrag  bezeichnet
> werden sollte.



Was haben die da die letzten 2 Jahre nur gemacht, wenn das alles scheinbar ne einzige, unzulängliche Baustelle ist?

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_[/QUOTE]

*MITGLIEDSCHAFTEN *

Der  DAFV ist ja Mitglied in diversen Organisationen/Gremien.  Kündigen soll er die beim Deutschen  Jagd-  und  Fischereimuseum, die anderen werden für sinnvoll gehalten.

Auf der Zunge zergehen lassen kann man sich das:


> Allerdings  scheint  eine  vollumfängliche Betreuung, wenn auch eigentlich notwendig, sowohl durch das Ehren- wie auch durch das Hauptamt für schwierig. Teilweise wäre u.U. die personelle Unterstützung durch Landesverbandsvertreter  ratsam.


Die LV sollen also nicht nur mehr Kohle zahlen, sondern darüber hinaus auch noch die Arbeit zumindest teilweise für den DAFV machen, wofür sie ja eigentlich die Kohle ausgeben.

*HALLO WACH!!*
Hallo wach!!

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*ANGELN & FISCHEN / AFZ FISCHWAID *
Berichtet hatten wir ja schon, dass der Blinker nicht mehr die DAFV-Beilage veröffentlichen wird und wir da gerne einspringen ;-)

Im Kapitel um die AFZ-Fischwaid gehts aber noch weiter


> Die  AFZ  Fischwaid  sollte  nach  Auffassung  des  Finanzausschusses  zunächst  wie  bisher beibehalten werden.
> 
> Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bzw. Pressearbeit sollte wie o.a. ab Anfang des Jahres 2016 zusammen mit einer neuen hauptamtlichen Fachkraft konzipiert werden. Der Finanzausschuss bietet an, sich mit der Angelegenheit weiter zu beschäftigen.



Das Verbandskäseblättchen soll also beibehalten werden, warum auch immer in der heutigen Zeit.

Da aber scheinbar die Kommission den dafür zuständigen Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV das nicht zutraut, bieten sie gleich ihre Mitarbeit an.

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*HAUSHALTSPLANUNG 2016 *
Obwohl die Kommission selber schrieb, dass es z. B. bei Mieten und Personalkosten etc. sinnvoll wäre, einen 3-Jahresplan zu machen mit dem Steuerberater, legen sie selber nur einen auf einer evtl. nicht durchgehenden Beitragserhöhung basierenden Plan für 2016 vor.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Abrechnung des DAFV 2014 wurde noch nicht vorgelegt.
> 
> 2015 ebenso nur ein Plan wie auch für 2016.
> 
> ...


Dazu kommt, dass zwar die vermuteten Austritte von Sachsen und Niedersachsen 2017 angekündigt wurden, womit bei 3 Euro wiederum fast eine weitere halbe Million Euros fehlen würde, aber im Haushaltsplan 2016 wurde das nicht berücksichtigt.

Wir selber denken immer noch, dass man wesentlich mehr brauchen würde, legen hier nur die Zahlen der Kommission zu Grunde:

*SO IST ALSO AB 2017 MIT EINER ERNEUTEN BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG UM MINDESTENS EINEN WEITEREN EURO ZU RECHNEN!!*

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*UMGANG MIT DEN ERGEBNISSEN DER BERATUNGEN DES DAFV-FINANZAUSSCHUSSES*
Das hatten wir ja schon berichtet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > _Ziel sollte es sein, jeden Mitgliedsverband in die Lage zu versetzen, auf Nachfrage seiner Mitglieder reagieren zu können mit: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“ Es wird empfohlen, dafür eine verbesserte Argumentationsgrundlage zu schaffen. _
> 
> 
> _(Anmerkung: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“? Als Angler: Gezwungenermaßen, sicher nicht freiwillig.......)_
> ...



*Anmerkung:*
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sie will sagen: "Ich bin noch da!"


----------



## Sharpo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

|bigeyes

Ist sowas eigentlich rechtens?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Inkompetenz?

Klar, die werden doch gewählt.............


----------



## Rotbart (6. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Damit hätte es der DAFV dann erfolgreich geschafft (die Bayern mitgerechnet), dass sich die Zahl der im Dachverband mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer mehr als halbiert hätte.
> Glückwunsch!*



Erst hab ich herzlich gelacht. Dann bekam ich Mitleid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So, nach erstem durchackern - nicht komplett in Einzelteile zerlegt, erster Eindruck:
Für die bisherige Arbeit von Hauptamt und vor allem Präsidium des DAFV stellt der Finanzausschuss letztlich ein katastrophales Zeugnis aus.

Nicht durch direkte Kritik, sondern vor allem durch die Änderungsvorschläge.

Diese betreffen explizit auch immer wieder von uns monierte Punkte (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Kampagnefähigkeit, Arbeitsstruktur im Hauptamt etc.)..

*Warum dann nicht Rausschmiss von Präsidium und Hauptamt gefordert wird, die das alles inkl. dem Stillstand in diesen Dingen ja seit Rechtskraft Mai 2013 zu verantworten haben, bleibt das Geheimnis der Kommission.*

Morgen dazu mehr zu einzelnen Punkten....

Wenn aber nach der Lektüre dieses Schreibens mit den darin enthaltenen Punkten auch nur noch ein Landesverband tatsächlich meinen würde, diesen DAFV mit dieser Satzung, diesem Fusionsvertrag und diesem Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt weiter vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer bezahlen zu müssen, dann kann man weder diesen Verbänden helfen, noch den abnickenden, organisierten Angelfischern, welche die Funktionäre und Delegierten dieser Landesverbände immer wieder wählen...

Immerhin haben die nun über 2 Jahre zugeschaut, wie trotz vieler Kritik nichts gemacht wurde und alles laufen lassen - über 2 Jahre Beiträge der organisierten Angelfischer schlicht verplempert, wenn so großer Reformbedarf bestand und nichts getan wurde.

Abgesehen davon MÜSSEN sich natürlich die abnickenden Landesverbände auch den Schuh anziehen, dass all die im Bericht genannten Punkte bereits VOR der (Kon)Fusion hätten geregelt werden müssen und ansonsten niemand für die (Kon)Fusion hätte stimmen dürfen.

Dass jetzt die gleichen LV und Delegierten darüber abstimmen werden, ob sie ihrem Fehlkonstrukt DAFV nun noch mehr Geld reinpumpen, dafür, dass nach Meinung des DAFV selber bzw. der Kommission ab 2017 (also dreieinhalb nach Rechtskraft und Amtsübernahme des aktuellen Präsidiums) die Zahl der organisierten  Angelfischer im DAFV durch Austritte der LV mehr als halbiert wurde (die Bayern mit eingerechnet) - ist schlicht nur noch eine Schande...

Ich würde aber schon fast wieder Wetten anbieten, dass sich genügend abnickende Delegierte in den LV finden werden, die weiter bedenken- und sinnlos noch mehr vom Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer in diesen DAFV pumpen werden, statt endlich produktiv für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten, den DAFV aufzulösen und Platz für Neues zu machen.


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dieses Fazit hätte ich auch gänzlich ohne irgendwelches neue Material gezogen, Thomas|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Trotz allem helfen wir doch immer gerne allen Vereinen und Verbänden, die sich helfen lassen wollen, soweit wir es mit unseren Möglichkeiten können..

Deswegen ging folgende Mail gerade raus ans Präsidium des DAFV und an die Landes- und Spezialverbände:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrter Herr Struppe,
> 
> Sie beide sind im DAFV hauptverantwortlich für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> ...


----------



## GandRalf (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas: #6


----------



## Rotbart (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kennt man die Hintergründe, wieso der Blinker die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Naturschutzverband beendet?

Ich kenne mindestens drei (+ mich selbst), die keinen Blinker oder die anderen Anglerzeitschriften des Verlags lesen, solange die Zeitschrift das Mitteilungsblatt des Naturschutzverbandes ist. Zumindest ich habe dies auch der Redaktion so mitgeteilt. Vielleicht waren ja deutschlandweit noch mehr Angler gelangweilt von den Naturschutzverbands-Propaganda-Seiten?


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Eine gute Entscheidung des Jahr Verlags. #6
Aus welchen Gründen auch immer getroffen.

Grundsätzlich habe ich gar nix gegen PR, solche ist natürlich immer auch Schönfärberei.
Diese 4 Seiten jedoch kann man nur als Desinformation bezeichnen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich kenne mindestens drei (+ mich selbst), die keinen Blinker oder die anderen Anglerzeitschriften des Verlags lesen, solange die Zeitschrift das Mitteilungsblatt des Naturschutzverbandes ist.
> 
> Vielleicht waren ja deutschlandweit noch mehr Angler gelangweilt von den Naturschutzverbands-Propaganda-Seiten?



Dito,wie Kathi schon schrieb,das war/ist eher Desinformation gepaart mit Pillepalle Themen.

Passt ja damit wunderbar zur sonstigen DAFV "Erfolgsbilanz".

Da bereiten ja Schminktipps und Rezepte in Frauenzeitschriften mehr Lesevergnügen.[emoji37]


----------



## Jose (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> ...Wir bieten dem DAFV ,  wie jedem Angelverein oder jedem Verband der  organisierten Angelfischer schon immer - und nachweisbar mehrfach  angeschrieben diesbezüglich – die kostenlose Möglichkeit, diese Inhalte  auf unseren Seiten zur Information einer großen Zahl von Anglern und am  Angeln Interessierter  zu veröffentlichen...




Thomas, den DAFV dann aber bitte in "Anglerlatein und Sonstiges"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

;-))))

Unabhängig meiner Meinung zu einzelnen Verbänden oder Vereinen gilt dieses Angebot grundsätzlich und ohne Einschränkungen...

Da werde ich auch dem DAFV keinerlei Steine in den Weg legen oder die ins Anglerlateinforum schubsen..

Und selbstverständlich kann dann auch über diese Veröffentlichungen diskutiert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es gab bis dato übrigens 2 Rückmeldungen.
Dr. Jens Salva (Biologe Weser-Ems, Referent für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz im DAFV), automatische Antwort, dass er nicht erreichbar sei.

DSAV, dass sie die angebotene Möglichkeit im Präsidium diskutieren werden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nicht, dass wir schon des öfteren mal wegen der GmbH nachgehakt hätten.
> Nun:
> 
> 
> > _Aufgrund  der  negativen  wirtschaftlichen  Entwicklung  der  DAFV  Verlags-  und  Vertriebs  GmbH (DAFV GmbH) wird der Geschäftsbetrieb mit Ablauf des Jahres 2016 auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren oder gänzlich einzustellen sein._


_Dazu noch eine Anmerkung: Im Bericht der Revisoren zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung 2014 wurde noch angegeben, alles bestens mit der GmbH. 
Sollte das so stimmen, wäre unter der neuen Leitung des DAFV also die GmbH innerhalb gut anderthalb Jahren abgewirtschaftet worden. 
Sollte das nicht stimmen, stellt sich die Frage entweder nach der Kompetenz der Revisoren.
Oder die Frage, ob die alle relevanten Unterlagen zum prüfen überhaupt erhalten haben. 
So oder so das übliche DAFV-Trauerspiel... _

Dazu kommt noch, dass das Mitglied der Finanzkommission, Herr Mau, im Protokoll des Verbandsausschuss vom 14.03.15 zu der Thematik Finanzausschuss behauptete:


> _Herr Mau stellt klar, dass die GmbH entgegen aufgekommener Behauptungen bei weitem nicht „pleite“ sei.
> _



Es ist ja schön, dass Herr Mau jetzt im aktuellen Bericht das "realistischer" zu sehen scheint...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es fällt mir inzwischen wirklich sehr, sehr, sehr schwer, noch einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Ton zu bewahren........


----------



## Stoni-Killer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gab bis dato übrigens 2 Rückmeldungen.
> Dr. Jens Salva (Biologe Weser-Ems, Referent für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz im DAFV), automatische Antwort, dass er nicht erreichbar sei.
> 
> DSAV, dass sie die angebotene Möglichkeit im Präsidium diskutieren werden....


Der DSAV hat aber nicht mehr viel Zeit um darüber zu Debattieren!
 Wenn er den DAFV nicht zur HV dieses Jahr verlässt, muss der LV WE seine schon ausgesprochene Kündigung auf jeden Fall verwirklichen.!!

 Gruß SK


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Als DSAV würde mich der LV WE gar nicht jucken.
Der DSAV ist nur seinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet.

Von daher hat er alle Zeit der Welt.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Jahr Verlag hat gekündigt, warum auch immer, wurde gefragt. Na vielleicht wurde der Verlag nicht oder nicht ausreichend Bezahlt?  Ohne Moos nun mal nichts Los. Und wenn  die Kohle schon, außer zum verschleudern, nicht mal zum Nötigsten reicht, wie soll es dann für PR Arbeit reichen?


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Der DSAV hat aber nicht mehr viel Zeit um darüber zu Debattieren!
> Wenn er den DAFV nicht zur HV dieses Jahr verlässt, muss der LV WE seine schon ausgesprochene Kündigung auf jeden Fall verwirklichen.!!


Kündigen sie nicht, wollen doch zig Vereine zu NDS wechseln, schon allein weil es dann reichlich günstiger wird.
Vielleicht wäre Pieper dann als Einzelkämpfer im Präsidium, aber die Entwicklung um den DAFV wird ihm diese Entscheidung wohl abnehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Der Jahr Verlag hat gekündigt, warum auch immer, wurde gefragt. Na vielleicht wurde der Verlag nicht oder nicht ausreichend Bezahlt?  Ohne Moos nun mal nichts Los. Und wenn  die Kohle schon, außer zum verschleudern, nicht mal zum Nötigsten reicht, wie soll es dann für PR Arbeit reichen?



Die hatten mal 40.000/Jahr bezahlt, dafür bekamen Vereinsvorsitzende den Blinker kostenlos und sie durften ihre "Nachrichten" da veröffentlichen.

Diese Zahlungen wurden eingestellt, die Vorsitzenden sollten den Blinker selber zahlen, werden wohl nicht genügend getan haben. 

Aber das ist - wenn man sich die GmbH - Schoten so anguckt, ja nun wirklich ne Kleinigkeit und eh wurscht.

Zudem kann der DAFV ja gerne bei uns kostenlos veröffentlichen ;-)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und nicht, dass wir schon des öfteren mal wegen der GmbH nachgehakt hätten.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

Ich muss da mal nachhaken |kopfkrat


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Zitat:                                                 _
> Aufgrund  der  negativen  wirtschaftlichen   Entwicklung  der  DAFV  Verlags-  und  Vertriebs  GmbH (DAFV GmbH) wird  der Geschäftsbetrieb mit Ablauf des Jahres 2016 auf ein Minimum zu  reduzieren oder gänzlich einzustellen sein.
> _
> ...


Das sagt ein (und derselbe!) Revisor
_(den kennt jeder aus seinem Verein -> der Kassenprüfer)_
im März: _"alles sauber und ok"_
und dann im Juli: _"alles im Eimer, pleite"_


Wie kann das denn sein???? |kopfkrat
*Das geht doch nur:*
- wenn er überhaupt keine Ahnung hat was er macht oder ihm gesagt wird was er jeweils schreiben soll
*- wenn ihm Unterlagen vorenthalten oder falsche Angaben vorgelegt wurden
- oder wenn die Finanzen der GmbH innerhalb von grad mal 3-4 Monaten in Grund und Boden gewirtschaftet wurden*


_Liebe Präsidiums- & Verbandsausschussmitglieder._
_Ihr lest hier ja fast alle mit. 

Ich muss doch nicht betonen, dass das aufgeklärt gehört.
Nicht nur wir Angler (die die Beitragsgelder zahlen), 
sondern auch ihr wurdet anscheinend beschi**en!

Was ist da konkret gelaufen? 
__Betrug oder Misswirtschaft?
__Welcher Schaden ist entstanden?
Wer waren die Handelnden?
Wer die Verantwortlichen? 
Welche Konsequenzen werden daraus gezogen?
_

Nachtrag:

Grad mal gegoogelt, wer dieser Held der Rechenmaschine denn überhaupt ist: 

Klaus-Dieter Mau, Vizepräsident für Finanzen LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

Ich meine... geht's noch?!
Jeder Kassenprüfer (& der dazugehörende Kassierer!!!) im Angelverein würde geteert & gefedert werden!
|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Herr Mau *war nicht* einer der Revisoren, er ist als Mitglied der Finanzkommission wesentlich  "höher angesiedelt"!

Im März wie heute..........

Und hatte über Steuerberater Schmiedecke und den Finanzvize Pieper sowie den auch im Juli anwesenden Geschäfstführer Freudenberg und die Präsidenten herself, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, durchaus wohl mehr Einblick als ein normaler Revisor, die sich auf das verlassen müssen, was sie vom DAFV zum prüfen vorgelegt bekommen.....


Gut, dass diese Aussagen des Herrn Mau wenigstens protokolliert wurde im März  (VA-Sitzungsprotokoll) und auch jetzt im Bericht die anderslautende Aussage so nachlesbar ist.

Die Revisoren waren:
Herr Rosentahl aus Lahnstein
Herr Kranke aus Ewerswinkel
Herr Schmidt aus Berlin
Herr Kühl aus Tespe

Die Revision fand am 23/24 Juni 2014 in den Räumen in Offenbach und Berlin statt.

Zur "Auskunft" für die Revisoren waren GF Freudenberg, GF Sauer sowie die Steuerberater Zobel und Schmiedecke anwesend.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Habe meinerseits die "Finanzkommission" einem "Revisor" gleichgesetzt; mein Fehler.

Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser,
sondern noch *schlimmer!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser,
> sondern noch *schlimmer!!!*


Ja, stimmt in meinen Augen vollkommen..


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

_OT, aus Unwissenheit:
_
Ist Pieper, als Finanzvize des DAFV, schwerpunktmäßig verantwortlich für die GmbH?

Oder muss ich diese wie eine Stabsstelle einer Behörde eher dem Leiter, also Happach-Kasan zuordnen?

_(Hab mich in die Diskussion um die GmbH nie großartig eingeklingt und muss zugeben, wenig Infos dazu zu haben - aber die hat ja anscheinend sowieso niemand!)_

Pieper ist ja ebenfalls in diesem wunderbaren Finanzausschuss (+ Mau, dazu noch Kath - geschäftsführendes DAFV-Präsidium & LAV Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern - und Schmiedecke - der Steuerberater des DAFV).

Da ist ja sowieso nur dasselbe xxxxxx... _(verdammt, die Boardregeln)_ drin, die auch Verursacher sind!
Der Bock zum Gärtner...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Pieper ist als verantwortlicher Finanzer des DAFV wohl insoweit voll verantwortlich, als der alleinige Gesellschafter der GmbH ja der DAFV ist. Bei rechtlich relevanten Vorkommnissen wäre das in meinem Augen auch der BGB-Vorstand des DAFV und natürlich die Geschäftsführung der GmbH (hatte sicher auch einen Grund, dass damals plötzlich Mohnert noch vor der Fusion zurücktrat von dem Posten als GF bei GmbH (damals GF der GmbH: Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann, Uwe Schuller) und es nun nur noch einen GF bei der GmbH seitdem gibt, heute ist das Steffen Schwab).

Die Rolle der damaligen VDSF-, heutigen DAFV-GmbH hatten wir ja schon 2011 weit vor der (Kon)Fusion beleuchtet, wo auch schon nicht alles Gold war, was glänzte. Und was uns damals auch keiner der "verantwortungsvollen" Delegierten aus den LV glauben wollte, die dann ohne Aufklärung der Sachverhalte trotzdem für die (Kon)Fusion stimmten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine GmbH veröffentlicht gem. §12, GmbH-Gesetz ihre Bekanntmachungen im Bundesanzeiger, wo sie für jedermann öffentlich nachlesbar sind. Was genau sie dort veröffentlicht, steht aber in ihrem Ermessen. Die VdSF-GmbH hat bisher ihre Jahresabschlüsse von 2006 bis 2009 dort veröffentlicht, nicht jedoch -wie es z.B. viele andere GmbHs gleicher Größenordnung handhaben- ihre Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung.
> Im Jahresabschluss 2009, den jeder in Gänze nachlesen kann, wenn er den elektronischen Bundesanzeiger im Internet über diesen Link hier aufruft und links in der Suche "vdsf" eingibt, sind mir die folgenden Positionen aufgefallen:
> Kassenbestand, Bundesbankguthaben, Guthaben bei Kreditinstituten und Schecks
> 2009: 41.813,35€
> ...


Und nicht nur 2008 und 2009, auch 2010 sprach das Vorgelegte nicht gerade vom herausragenden wirtschaftlichen Erfolg:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen liegt uns der 2010er Geschäftsbericht vor. Und in diesem liest man in den Passiva einen *Jahresfehlbetrag **von 6.770,02 € *bei knapp gestiegenem Gewinnvortrag. Gleichzeitig ist auf der Aktivseite das Umlaufvermögen um über 20.000€ gesunken, davon alleine ca. 8.500 € niedrigere Bewertung der Vorräte, der Rest durch niedrigere Forderungen und Bank-/Kassenbestand.


Dass also immer gegenüber VDSF und nachfolgend DAFV von "Erfolgen" der GmbH gesprochen wurde (bis März 2015 noch durch Herrn Mau), und nun plötzlich alles zahlenmäßig so mau sein soll, dass mans ans Schliesen der GmbH denkt..............................................................................

Da komme zumindest ich ins Denken....


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Bock zum Gärtner...!


Das stimmt so auch nicht wirklich.
In diesem Fall sagte der 4-köpfige Bock zuvor:
_"alles ist in Ordnung"_
und nun sagt derselbe 4-köpfige-Gärtner
_"ätsch, stimmt gar nicht, alles pleite"

_Das ist doch eine Riesen-Verar***ung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Schallende Ohrfeige für Präsidium und Hauptamt im DAFV​*Nachfolgend werde ich Punkt für Punkt die Vorschläge der Finanzkommission zur "Rettung" des DAFV aufführen und dann nacheinander mit Inhalt füllen.

*Dass von der Kommission in all diesen Punkten großer Änderungsbedarf gesehen wird, ist eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV!*

Und es stellt sich die Frage, was Präsidium und Hauptamt eigentlich in den nun über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft DAFV und Amtsantritt der Präsidentin eigentlich getan, gearbeitet oder geleistet haben, wenn in diesen wichtigen und teils existentiellen Punkten *noch immer* so großer Änderungsbedarf gesehen wird???

Angesichts der Ausführungen der Kommission stellt sich dabei nicht mal mehr die von mir gerne verwendete Frage "für das Angeln insgesamt oder für die Angler"..

Sondern:
Was haben die überhaupt gemacht in der Zeit, ausser Gelder der organisierten Angelfischer, nun ja, nennen wirs mal: verbraucht zu haben...???

Und nicht zuletzt stellt sich die Frage der Kompetenz der Landesverbände, deren Präsidien und Hauptamt.

*Denn all die genannten Punkte hätten UNBEDINGT vor einer Zustimmung zu einer Fusion abgearbeitet werden MÜSSEN!!!!*

Hier die einzelnen Punkte aus dem Bericht der Finanzkommission, die ich dann nacheinander abarbeite:

*SATZUNG UND ORDNUNGEN / GESCHÄFTSFÜHRUNG *

*DAFV VERLAGS- UND VERTRIEBS GMBH *

*ARAG-RECHTSSCHUTZVERSICHERUNG *

*INKASSO  *

*MITGLIEDSCHAFT IM DAFV / FINANZEN / VERTRÄGE ETC. *

*GESCHÄFTSSTELLEN *

*MITGLIEDSCHAFTEN *

*ANGELN & FISCHEN / AFZ FISCHWAID *

*HAUSHALTSPLANUNG 2016 *

*UMGANG MIT DEN ERGEBNISSEN DER BERATUNGEN DES DAFV-FINANZAUSSCHUSSES*


----------



## Vanner (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Gut, dass diese Aussagen des Herrn Mau wenigstens protokolliert wurde im März (VA-Sitzungsprotokoll) und auch jetzt im Bericht die anderslautende Aussage so nachlesbar ist.
> 
> Die Revisoren waren:
> Herr Rosentahl aus Lahnstein
> ...


 
 @ Thomas
 War die letzte Revision nicht 2015?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das war die letzte bekannte vor der HV 2014 (die jetzige HV findet ja erst statt, dazu liegt noch nichts vor) und geprüft wurde das Jahr 2013.


----------



## Vanner (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ah okay, dann hab ich da was durcheinander gehauen. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So, hier nochmal die Gesamtzusammenfassung bis jetzt:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> *Und immer wieder die DAFV-Finanzen*​
> Obwohl der Fischereitag des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes keine DAFV-Veranstaltung ist, dazu viele Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV ebenso wie viele Landesverbände deswegen gar nicht anwesend sein werden, will die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dort den Bericht der obskuren DAFV-Finanzkommission _(Anmerkung: Wir berichteten, weder  Verbandsausschuss noch Landesverbände hatten da auch nur ein Vorschlags-, geschweige denn Mitsprache- oder Mitwirkungsrecht..)_ vorstellen.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Alleine aus den Auszügen dieses Kommissionsberichtes stellt sich die Frage, ob dieser noch inkompetenter hätte besetzt werden können. In einer solchen Kommission sitzen normalerweise Menschen mit hohe Fachwissen, die die zu untersuchende Thematik erfassen und bewerten können.

Hier tagte wohl eher ein Laiengericht mit unfassbar peinlichem Ergebnis. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl der Fischereitag des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes keine  DAFV-Veranstaltung ist, dazu viele Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV ebenso  wie viele Landesverbände deswegen gar nicht anwesend sein werden, will  die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr.  Happach-Kasan, dort den Bericht der obskuren DAFV-Finanzkommission _(Anmerkung:  Wir berichteten, weder  Verbandsausschuss noch Landesverbände hatten da  auch nur ein Vorschlags-, geschweige denn Mitsprache- oder  Mitwirkungsrecht..)_ vorstellen.
> 
> Da weigert man sich seit Beginn der Fusion, intern Zahlen und Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen, und nun will die Präsidentin auf einer externen Veranstaltung, bei der zudem ein Großteil derer die es angeht fehlen werden, den Bericht der Finanzkommission vorlegen???
> Nie, niemals wird dort Klartext geredet. Will man sicher auch nicht, sondern höchstens eine Alibiinfo streuen, auf die man sich nachher berufen kann. Da muss sich den teilnehmenden LV-Vertretern doch glatt der Magen umdrehen.
> ...



Ein Consulting-Unternehmen, soso. 

Wenn das ein auch nur ansatzweise ernst gemeinter Rat ist, und nicht eine Floskel um nicht sagen zu müssen, dass man keine Ahnung hat wie es mit dem Verband weitergehen soll, dann ist das ein Rat unter absoluter Verkennung nicht nur der finanziellen Situation des Verbandes, sondern auch dessen, was ein Consulting-Unternehmen in einem so sehr fachspezifischen Thema leisten kann.

Ich tippe auf die Floskel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*SATZUNG UND ORDNUNGEN / GESCHÄFTSFÜHRUNG *


> Der  Finanzausschuss  empfiehlt  den  Erlass  einer  Geschäftsordnung  durch  das  Präsidium zwecks eindeutiger Regelung der Geschäftsverteilung





> Soweit  nicht  vorhanden,  rät  der  Finanzausschuss  zur  Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung  für  alle hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter.





> In den Geschäftsstellen sollten durch die Geschäftsführung Aufbau, Organisation und Arbeitsabläufe kritisch in Augenschein genommen und ggf. – soweit erforderlich – Änderungen zwecks Verbesserung vorgenommen werden.



*Ähh - ja - HALLO WACH!!*

Was haben die im DAFV über 2 Jahre gemacht, nicht mal ne GO zu Stande bekommen, keine vernünftige Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung, keine Analyse der "Arbeits"abläufe?

Das Präsidium hat also über 2 Jahre geschlafen, die Hauptamtlichen haben vor sich hin gewurschtelt ohne klaren Auftrag und Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung und ohne das einzufordern??

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*ARAG-RECHTSSCHUTZVERSICHERUNG *


> Der Finanzausschuss hat zu einem Versicherungsfachmann Kontakt aufgenommen zwecks kritischer  Durchsicht  des  ARAG-Rechtsschutzversicherungsvertrages.  Der  Versicherungsfachmann bemängelt nach Rücksprache mit zwei weiteren Fachleuten die aus seiner Sicht nicht optimale Tarifgestaltung.



Auch hier wieder das Gleiche: 
*HALLO WACH!!*

Nicht nur, dass bei einer Fusion ALLE Verträge der Vorgängerorganisationen vor Vertragsabschluss auf den Prüfstand gehören, damit es nicht zu einer (Kon)Fusion wie beim DAFV wird.

Auch hier hat wieder Hauptamt wie Präsidium über 2 Jahre selig geschlafen, die Landesverbände ihre Kontrollpflichten nicht ansatzweise wahrgenommen, bis das jetzt vom Ausschuss mal klar ausgesprochen wird!

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*INKASSO *


> Von den vorgenannten Unterlagen ausgehend, rät der Finanzausschuss, für die Jahreshauptversammlung 2015 einen Satzungsänderungsbeschluss anzustreben, um die bisherige Regelung  zum  Beitragseinzug  aus  der  Satzung  des  DAFV  zu  streichen  mit  dem  Ziel,  dass  diese Leistung über die DAFV Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH ab dem Jahr 2016 ggf. übergangsweise gegen angemessene Vergütung erbracht werden kann.



Es wird immer besser!

Weil nur noch 5 LV dieses "Inkasso" wahrnehmen, braucht man jetzt ne Satzungsänderung!

UND WILL DAS AUSGERECHNET DER GmbH ÜBERTRAGEN, die man selber noch, laut Kommission, als voraussichtlich abzuwickeln dargestellt hat.

*HALLO WACH!!!*

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*MITGLIEDSCHAFT IM DAFV / FINANZEN / VERTRÄGE ETC. *



> Der Finanzausschuss vertritt die Meinung, dass es für eine schlagkräftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines Gesamtkonzepts  bedarf.  Dieses  kann  nur  durch  eine  extra  dafür  eingestellte  Person  vom Fach realisiert werden



Klatsche für die bisherige Öffentlichkeits"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hautpverantwortlichen, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Die Europaarbeit muss unbedingt erheblich verstärkt und nach vorne gebracht werden.


Klatsche für die bisherige Europa"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hauptverantwortlichen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Dr. Spahn, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Der Finanzausschuss rät dazu, in das Delegiertenmaterial eine vom Steuerberater des Verbandes anzufertigende 3-Jahresübersicht zur Entwicklung der Personalkosten, der Mietkosten und evtl. zu weiteren relevanten Größen aufzunehmen.


Klatsche für die bisherige Finanz"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hauptverantwortlichen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Herr Pieper, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Der  Finanzausschuss  legt  der  Präsidentin  nahe,  an  Gerhard  Kemmler,  Sprecher  der  Arbeitsgruppe Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, für besondere (zu benennende) Leistungen im Jahr 2014/2015 eine einmalige Ehrenamtspauschale zu übermitteln.


Keine Kohle und die noch raushauen.......



> Die  Mitglieder  des  Finanzausschusses  raten  dazu,  die  Zusammensetzung  der  Fischerei-  und
> Wasserrechtskommission zu überprüfen.


Interessant, was die alles machen wollen, wo die mit ihrer eigenen Organisation nicht hinterherkommen - Diese Kommission ist ein Gremium des DFV, nicht des DAFV.


Bezüglich Casting soll auch was passieren:


> Anzahl der Aktiven im Castingsport? Aus welchen Verbänden  und  wie  vielen  Vereinen  kommen  sie?  Welche  Finanzmittel  wenden  diese  Landesverbände und Vereine für ihre Castingsportler auf?



_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*MITGLIEDSCHAFTEN *

Der  DAFV ist ja Mitglied in diversen Organisationen/Gremien.  Kündigen soll er die beim Deutschen  Jagd-  und  Fischereimuseum, die anderen werden für sinnvoll gehalten.

Auf der Zunge zergehen lassen kann man sich das:


> Allerdings  scheint  eine  vollumfängliche Betreuung, wenn auch eigentlich notwendig, sowohl durch das Ehren- wie auch durch das Hauptamt für schwierig. Teilweise wäre u.U. die personelle Unterstützung durch Landesverbandsvertreter  ratsam.


Die LV sollen also nicht nur mehr Kohle zahlen, sondern darüber hinaus auch noch die Arbeit zumindest teilweise für den DAFV machen, wofür sie ja eigentlich die Kohle ausgeben.

*HALLO WACH!!*
Hallo wach!!

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*GESCHÄFTSSTELLEN *
Wir erinnern uns ja  noch, wie Frau Dr. von einer neuen Geschäftstelle in Frankfurt träumte und einer repräsentativeren im Berlin.

Auch das war Thema beim Ausschuss.



> Eine langfristige Außenstelle des DAFV im süddeutschen Raum sollte, wenn überhaupt, mit nicht mehr als zwei Personen besetzt sein. Die Einrichtung einer größeren Geschäftsstelle in Frankfurt hält der Finanzausschuss für ausgeschlossen.


Auch wieder eine derbe Klatsche für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Bezüglich Berlin scheint aber auch die Kommission - abgesehen davon, dass man erst man freie Räume finden muss - finanziell eher zu tagträumen:


> Der Finanzausschuss sieht eine Geschäftsstelle mit ca. 8-10 Arbeitsplätzen, einem Raum für die
> Präsidentin, einem Besprechungsraum, Sanitäreinrichtungen sowie Lager- und Küchenräumlichkeiten  als  notwendig  an.  Grobe  Schätzungen  ergaben  einen  Flächenbedarf  von  200-250  qm.
> Eine genauere Planung sollte noch im Jahr 2015 erstellt werden.





> Auch  ein  Immobilienkauf  sollte  als  eventuelle  Option  nicht  außer  Acht  gelassen  werden.


Kaufen? 

Von was denn? 

Und warum das erstens nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt, und warum haben die LV zweitens überhaupt einen so bescheuerten Fusionsvertrag akzeptiert und zugestimmt, der zwei Geschäftsstellen festschrieb?

Und gleich die nächste Klatsche für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Hauptamtler sowie den Öffentlichkeitsreferenten Struppe:


> Zu einer zukunftsorientierten Darstellung des Verbandes gehört nach Auffassung des Finanzausschusses die Umgestaltung der Internetseite, neuer Visitenkarten und neuer Kopfbögen, wo die Berliner  Geschäftsstelle  als  „Hauptgeschäftsstelle“  gem.  Verschmelzungsvertrag  bezeichnet
> werden sollte.



Was haben die da die letzten 2 Jahre nur gemacht, wenn das alles scheinbar ne einzige, unzulängliche Baustelle ist?

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*ANGELN & FISCHEN / AFZ FISCHWAID *
Berichtet hatten wir ja schon, dass der Blinker nicht mehr die DAFV-Beilage veröffentlichen wird und wir da gerne einspringen ;-)

Im Kapitel um die AFZ-Fischwaid gehts aber noch weiter


> Die  AFZ  Fischwaid  sollte  nach  Auffassung  des  Finanzausschusses  zunächst  wie  bisher beibehalten werden.
> 
> Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bzw. Pressearbeit sollte wie o.a. ab Anfang des Jahres 2016 zusammen mit einer neuen hauptamtlichen Fachkraft konzipiert werden. Der Finanzausschuss bietet an, sich mit der Angelegenheit weiter zu beschäftigen.



Das Verbandskäseblättchen soll also beibehalten werden, warum auch immer in der heutigen Zeit.

Da aber scheinbar die Kommission den dafür zuständigen Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV das nicht zutraut, bieten sie gleich ihre Mitarbeit an.

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*HAUSHALTSPLANUNG 2016 *
Obwohl die Kommission selber schrieb, dass es z. B. bei Mieten und Personalkosten etc. sinnvoll wäre, einen 3-Jahresplan zu machen mit dem Steuerberater, legen sie selber nur einen auf einer evtl. nicht durchgehenden Beitragserhöhung basierenden Plan für 2016 vor.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Abrechnung des DAFV 2014 wurde noch nicht vorgelegt.
> 
> 2015 ebenso nur ein Plan wie auch für 2016.
> 
> ...


Dazu kommt, dass zwar die vermuteten Austritte von Sachsen und Niedersachsen 2017 angekündigt wurden, womit bei 3 Euro wiederum fast eine weitere halbe Million Euros fehlen würde, aber im Haushaltsplan 2016 wurde das nicht berücksichtigt.

Wir selber denken immer noch, dass man wesentlich mehr brauchen würde, legen hier nur die Zahlen der Kommission zu Grunde:

*SO IST ALSO AB 2017 MIT EINER ERNEUTEN BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG UM MINDESTENS EINEN WEITEREN EURO ZU RECHNEN!!*

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*UMGANG MIT DEN ERGEBNISSEN DER BERATUNGEN DES DAFV-FINANZAUSSCHUSSES*
Das hatten wir ja schon berichtet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > _Ziel sollte es sein, jeden Mitgliedsverband in die Lage zu versetzen, auf Nachfrage seiner Mitglieder reagieren zu können mit: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“ Es wird empfohlen, dafür eine verbesserte Argumentationsgrundlage zu schaffen. _
> 
> 
> _(Anmerkung: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“? Als Angler: Gezwungenermaßen, sicher nicht freiwillig.......)_
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und hier nochmal die gesamte Zusammenfassung des Elends, wie auch nun vorne im Artikel:
*Schallende Ohrfeige für Präsidium und Hauptamt im DAFV​*Nachfolgend werde ich die Vorschläge der Finanzkommission zur "Rettung" des DAFV aufführen und dann nacheinander kommentieren.

*Dass von der Kommission in all diesen Punkten großer Änderungsbedarf gesehen wird, ist eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV!*

Und es stellt sich die Frage, was Präsidium und Hauptamt eigentlich in den nun über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft DAFV und Amtsantritt der Präsidentin eigentlich getan, gearbeitet oder geleistet haben, wenn in diesen wichtigen und teils existentiellen Punkten *noch immer* so großer Änderungsbedarf gesehen wird???

Angesichts der Ausführungen der Kommission stellt sich dabei nicht mal mehr die von mir gerne verwendete Frage "für das Angeln insgesamt oder für die Angler"..

Sondern:
Was haben die überhaupt gemacht in der Zeit, ausser Gelder der organisierten Angelfischer, nun ja, nennen wirs mal: verbraucht zu haben...???

Und nicht zuletzt stellt sich die Frage der Kompetenz der Landesverbände, deren Präsidien und Hauptamt.

*Denn all die genannten Punkte hätten UNBEDINGT vor einer Zustimmung zu einer Fusion abgearbeitet werden MÜSSEN!!!!*

Hier die einzelnen Punkte aus dem Bericht der Finanzkommission, die ich dann nacheinander abarbeite:

*SATZUNG UND ORDNUNGEN / GESCHÄFTSFÜHRUNG *


> Der  Finanzausschuss  empfiehlt  den  Erlass  einer  Geschäftsordnung  durch  das  Präsidium zwecks eindeutiger Regelung der Geschäftsverteilung





> Soweit  nicht  vorhanden,  rät  der  Finanzausschuss  zur  Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung  für  alle hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter.





> In den Geschäftsstellen sollten durch die Geschäftsführung Aufbau, Organisation und Arbeitsabläufe kritisch in Augenschein genommen und ggf. – soweit erforderlich – Änderungen zwecks Verbesserung vorgenommen werden.



*Ähh - ja - HALLO WACH!!*

Was haben die im DAFV über 2 Jahre gemacht, nicht mal ne GO zu Stande bekommen, keine vernünftige Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung, keine Analyse der "Arbeits"abläufe?

Das Präsidium hat also über 2 Jahre geschlafen, die Hauptamtlichen haben vor sich hin gewurschtelt ohne klaren Auftrag und Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung und ohne das einzufordern??

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*DAFV VERLAGS- UND VERTRIEBS GMBH *


> _Aufgrund  der  negativen  wirtschaftlichen  Entwicklung  der  DAFV  Verlags-  und  Vertriebs  GmbH (DAFV GmbH) wird der Geschäftsbetrieb mit Ablauf des Jahres 2016 auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren oder gänzlich einzustellen sein._


Im Bericht der Revisoren zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung 2014 wurde noch angegeben, alles bestens mit der GmbH. 
Sollte das so stimmen, wäre unter der neuen Leitung des DAFV also die GmbH innerhalb gut anderthalb Jahren abgewirtschaftet worden. 
Sollte das nicht stimmen, stellt sich die Frage entweder nach der Kompetenz der Revisoren.
Oder die Frage, ob die alle relevanten Unterlagen zum prüfen überhaupt erhalten haben. 
So oder so das übliche DAFV-Trauerspiel)...

Dazu kommt noch, dass das Mitglied der Finanzkommission, Herr Mau, im Protokoll des Verbandsausschuss vom 14.03.15 zu der Thematik Finanzausschuss behauptete:


> _Herr Mau stellt klar, dass die GmbH entgegen aufgekommener Behauptungen bei weitem nicht „pleite“ sei.
> _



Es ist ja schön, dass Herr Mau jetzt im aktuellen Bericht das "realistischer" zu sehen scheint...

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*ARAG-RECHTSSCHUTZVERSICHERUNG *


> Der Finanzausschuss hat zu einem Versicherungsfachmann Kontakt aufgenommen zwecks kritischer  Durchsicht  des  ARAG-Rechtsschutzversicherungsvertrages.  Der  Versicherungsfachmann bemängelt nach Rücksprache mit zwei weiteren Fachleuten die aus seiner Sicht nicht optimale Tarifgestaltung.



Auch hier wieder das Gleiche: 
*HALLO WACH!!*

Nicht nur, dass bei einer Fusion ALLE Verträge der Vorgängerorganisationen vor Vertragsabschluss auf den Prüfstand gehören, damit es nicht zu einer (Kon)Fusion wie beim DAFV wird.

Auch hier hat wieder Hauptamt wie Präsidium über 2 Jahre selig geschlafen, die Landesverbände ihre Kontrollpflichten nicht ansatzweise wahrgenommen, bis das jetzt vom Ausschuss mal klar ausgesprochen wird!

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*INKASSO  *


> Von den vorgenannten Unterlagen ausgehend, rät der Finanzausschuss, für die Jahreshauptversammlung 2015 einen Satzungsänderungsbeschluss anzustreben, um die bisherige Regelung  zum  Beitragseinzug  aus  der  Satzung  des  DAFV  zu  streichen  mit  dem  Ziel,  dass  diese Leistung über die DAFV Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH ab dem Jahr 2016 ggf. übergangsweise gegen angemessene Vergütung erbracht werden kann.



Es wird immer besser!

Weil nur noch 5 LV dieses "Inkasso" wahrnehmen, braucht man jetzt ne Satzungsänderung!

UND WILL DAS AUSGERECHNET DER GmbH ÜBERTRAGEN, die man selber noch, laut Kommission, als voraussichtlich abzuwickeln dargestellt hat.

*HALLO WACH!!!*

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*MITGLIEDSCHAFT IM DAFV / FINANZEN / VERTRÄGE ETC. *


> Der Finanzausschuss vertritt die Meinung, dass es für eine schlagkräftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines Gesamtkonzepts  bedarf.  Dieses  kann  nur  durch  eine  extra  dafür  eingestellte  Person  vom Fach realisiert werden



Klatsche für die bisherige Öffentlichkeits"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hautpverantwortlichen, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Die Europaarbeit muss unbedingt erheblich verstärkt und nach vorne gebracht werden.


Klatsche für die bisherige Europa"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hauptverantwortlichen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Dr. Spahn, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Der Finanzausschuss rät dazu, in das Delegiertenmaterial eine vom Steuerberater des Verbandes anzufertigende 3-Jahresübersicht zur Entwicklung der Personalkosten, der Mietkosten und evtl. zu weiteren relevanten Größen aufzunehmen.


Klatsche für die bisherige Finanz"arbeit", insbesondere durch die dafür Hauptverantwortlichen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Herr Pieper, sowie das gesamte Hauptamt - was haben die in dem Thema in über 2 Jahren "gearbeitet"?



> Der  Finanzausschuss  legt  der  Präsidentin  nahe,  an  Gerhard  Kemmler,  Sprecher  der  Arbeitsgruppe Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, für besondere (zu benennende) Leistungen im Jahr 2014/2015 eine einmalige Ehrenamtspauschale zu übermitteln.


Keine Kohle und die noch raushauen.......



> Die  Mitglieder  des  Finanzausschusses  raten  dazu,  die  Zusammensetzung  der  Fischerei-  und
> Wasserrechtskommission zu überprüfen.


Interessant, was die alles machen wollen, wo die mit ihrer eigenen Organisation nicht hinterherkommen - Diese Kommission ist ein Gremium des DFV, nicht des DAFV.


Bezüglich Casting soll auch was passieren:


> Anzahl der Aktiven im Castingsport? Aus welchen Verbänden  und  wie  vielen  Vereinen  kommen  sie?  Welche  Finanzmittel  wenden  diese  Landesverbände und Vereine für ihre Castingsportler auf?



_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*GESCHÄFTSSTELLEN *
Wir erinnern uns ja  noch, wie Frau Dr. von einer neuen Geschäftstelle in Frankfurt träumte und einer repräsentativeren im Berlin.

Auch das war Thema beim Ausschuss.



> Eine langfristige Außenstelle des DAFV im süddeutschen Raum sollte, wenn überhaupt, mit nicht mehr als zwei Personen besetzt sein. Die Einrichtung einer größeren Geschäftsstelle in Frankfurt hält der Finanzausschuss für ausgeschlossen.


Auch wieder eine derbe Klatsche für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Bezüglich Berlin scheint aber auch die Kommission - abgesehen davon, dass man erst man freie Räume finden muss - finanziell eher zu tagträumen:


> Der Finanzausschuss sieht eine Geschäftsstelle mit ca. 8-10 Arbeitsplätzen, einem Raum für die
> Präsidentin, einem Besprechungsraum, Sanitäreinrichtungen sowie Lager- und Küchenräumlichkeiten  als  notwendig  an.  Grobe  Schätzungen  ergaben  einen  Flächenbedarf  von  200-250  qm.
> Eine genauere Planung sollte noch im Jahr 2015 erstellt werden.





> Auch  ein  Immobilienkauf  sollte  als  eventuelle  Option  nicht  außer  Acht  gelassen  werden.


Kaufen? 

Von was denn? 

Und warum das erstens nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt, und warum haben die LV zweitens überhaupt einen so bescheuerten Fusionsvertrag akzeptiert und zugestimmt, der zwei Geschäftsstellen festschrieb?

Und gleich die nächste Klatsche für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Hauptamtler sowie den Öffentlichkeitsreferenten Struppe:


> Zu einer zukunftsorientierten Darstellung des Verbandes gehört nach Auffassung des Finanzausschusses die Umgestaltung der Internetseite, neuer Visitenkarten und neuer Kopfbögen, wo die Berliner  Geschäftsstelle  als  „Hauptgeschäftsstelle“  gem.  Verschmelzungsvertrag  bezeichnet
> werden sollte.



Was haben die da die letzten 2 Jahre nur gemacht, wenn das alles scheinbar ne einzige, unzulängliche Baustelle ist?

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_[/QUOTE]

*MITGLIEDSCHAFTEN *

Der  DAFV ist ja Mitglied in diversen Organisationen/Gremien.  Kündigen soll er die beim Deutschen  Jagd-  und  Fischereimuseum, die anderen werden für sinnvoll gehalten.

Auf der Zunge zergehen lassen kann man sich das:


> Allerdings  scheint  eine  vollumfängliche Betreuung, wenn auch eigentlich notwendig, sowohl durch das Ehren- wie auch durch das Hauptamt für schwierig. Teilweise wäre u.U. die personelle Unterstützung durch Landesverbandsvertreter  ratsam.


Die LV sollen also nicht nur mehr Kohle zahlen, sondern darüber hinaus auch noch die Arbeit zumindest teilweise für den DAFV machen, wofür sie ja eigentlich die Kohle ausgeben.

*HALLO WACH!!*
Hallo wach!!

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*ANGELN & FISCHEN / AFZ FISCHWAID *
Berichtet hatten wir ja schon, dass der Blinker nicht mehr die DAFV-Beilage veröffentlichen wird und wir da gerne einspringen ;-)

Im Kapitel um die AFZ-Fischwaid gehts aber noch weiter


> Die  AFZ  Fischwaid  sollte  nach  Auffassung  des  Finanzausschusses  zunächst  wie  bisher beibehalten werden.
> 
> Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bzw. Pressearbeit sollte wie o.a. ab Anfang des Jahres 2016 zusammen mit einer neuen hauptamtlichen Fachkraft konzipiert werden. Der Finanzausschuss bietet an, sich mit der Angelegenheit weiter zu beschäftigen.



Das Verbandskäseblättchen soll also beibehalten werden, warum auch immer in der heutigen Zeit.

Da aber scheinbar die Kommission den dafür zuständigen Haupt- und Ehrenamtler im DAFV das nicht zutraut, bieten sie gleich ihre Mitarbeit an.

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*HAUSHALTSPLANUNG 2016 *
Obwohl die Kommission selber schrieb, dass es z. B. bei Mieten und Personalkosten etc. sinnvoll wäre, einen 3-Jahresplan zu machen mit dem Steuerberater, legen sie selber nur einen auf einer evtl. nicht durchgehenden Beitragserhöhung basierenden Plan für 2016 vor.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Abrechnung des DAFV 2014 wurde noch nicht vorgelegt.
> 
> 2015 ebenso nur ein Plan wie auch für 2016.
> 
> ...


Dazu kommt, dass zwar die vermuteten Austritte von Sachsen und Niedersachsen 2017 angekündigt wurden, womit bei 3 Euro wiederum fast eine weitere halbe Million Euros fehlen würde, aber im Haushaltsplan 2016 wurde das nicht berücksichtigt.

Wir selber denken immer noch, dass man wesentlich mehr brauchen würde, legen hier nur die Zahlen der Kommission zu Grunde:

*SO IST ALSO AB 2017 MIT EINER ERNEUTEN BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG UM MINDESTENS EINEN WEITEREN EURO ZU RECHNEN!!*

_(Anmerkung:
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?)_

*UMGANG MIT DEN ERGEBNISSEN DER BERATUNGEN DES DAFV-FINANZAUSSCHUSSES*
Das hatten wir ja schon berichtet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > _Ziel sollte es sein, jeden Mitgliedsverband in die Lage zu versetzen, auf Nachfrage seiner Mitglieder reagieren zu können mit: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“ Es wird empfohlen, dafür eine verbesserte Argumentationsgrundlage zu schaffen. _
> 
> 
> _(Anmerkung: „Ja, ich weiß, warum ich Mitglied im DAFV bin!“? Als Angler: Gezwungenermaßen, sicher nicht freiwillig.......)_
> ...



*Anmerkung:*
Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan? 

Warum liessen die Landesverbände alles über 2 Jahre laufen ohne einzuschreiten?

Hätte das nicht ALLES vor der (Kon)Fusion geregelt gehört?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Angesichts dieses Desasters stellt sich die Frage, ob sich wieder Landesverbände finden werden, welche diese Desastertruppe nicht nur weiter finanzieren wollen, sondern sogar noch mehr vom Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer dafür rauspulvern wollen?

Oder ob endlich diese Abnicker den Rat von Ecki Keller annehmen wollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Sollten wir abschließend dennoch nicht zu einer praktikablen Lösung kommen, *bleibt immer noch der Antrag auf Verbandsauflösung. Das ist allemal ehrlicher als „vorsorgliche Austritte“*, denn da zahlen die loyalen Landesverbände am Ende die Zeche.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Erschreckend! Einfach nur noch erschreckend!!!! Wie soll ein Landesverband ernsthaft argumentieren, warum man für diesen "Sauhaufen" auch nur noch einen Euro zahlt? Obwohl es ja anscheinend immer noch ausreichend dumme in dem Landesverbänden und Vereinen gibt! 

Wie sollen die ihren Job auf den Geschäftsstellen vernünftig machen, wenn es nicht einmal eine Stellenbeschreibung gibt? Was machen die auf den Geschäftsstellen eigentlich den ganzen Tag? Nichts? Vermutet habe ich das ja schon lange, aber dass das mal so deutlich geäußert wird...

Frau Dr. sollte ja als Präsidentin mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und in einer Vorbildfunktion Leistung vorleben- doch die hat hier ja die größte Breitseite wegbekommen...

Überraschend ist das für mich allerdings nicht, denn welcher Politiker kennt schon "arbeiten" oder hat eine Ausbildung für seinen Posten? Also hätte man im Vorfeld erahnen können (müssen), dass bei der Installation einer Politikerin auf dem wichtigsten Job der organisierten Angelfischer nix - aber auch gar nix - bei rauskommt...

Ich wollte mich zum DAFV eigentlich nicht mehr äußern, weil sich das in meinen Augen nicht mehr lohnt. Denn die verbliebenen Holzköpfe werden niemals geerdet werden können. Doch es kommt immer schlimmer! Die schreiben und schreiben, merken dabei aber nicht, dass genau diese schreibenden Personen selbst mitverantwortlich sind??? Das ist wie in einem schlechten Film- der Abspann läuft schon und ist das beste an diesem Film (der ja auch noch Überlänge hat)...

Einen Vorteil hat das Chaos aber dann doch. Der Insolvenzverwalter hat nicht viel zu machen und kostet somit nicht viel Geld- vermutlich muss er nicht einmal mehr das Licht ausmachen, da die bis dahin die Stromrechnung nicht mehr bezahlen können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Landesverband ernsthaft argumentieren, warum man für diesen "Sauhaufen" auch nur noch einen Euro zahlt?


*Die Landesverbände müssten sonst ja zugeben, für das Chaos hauptverantwortlich zu sein* - da zocken sie lieber weiter die organisierten Angelfischer ihrer Vereine ab, um das zu vertuschen..

Nach dem Motto:
Wenn die jetzt noch mehr Geld kriegen, werden sie schon irgendwie, irgendwann anfangen, vernünftig zu arbeiten...........

Und sollte es dann doch schiefgehen, sind wenigstens wir nicht schuld - wir haben ja alles getan, bzw. die mit der Kohle unserer Angelfischer gestopft - konnte ja keiner ahnen und so...........

Die organisierten Angelfischer wurden zuerst mit dieser (Kon)Fusion von ihren Landesverbänden verraten und abgezockt (ausser LSFV-NDS; die immer und konsequent dagegen waren), und der DAFV machte nur noch den Stempel drauf.......

Hatte ja auch keiner gewarnt vorher, konnten die "armen" und "ahnungslosen" Delegierten, Funktionäre und Hauptamtler der Landesverbände ja alles nicht ahnen oder wissen.........

Ich könnt nur noch............................................................................................

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anmerkung:*
> Was hat das Präsidium des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan?
> 
> Was hat das Hauptamt des DAFV in den über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft eigentlich getan?
> ...


----------



## mathei (9. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat das Chaos aber dann doch. Der Insolvenzverwalter hat nicht viel zu machen und kostet somit nicht viel Geld- vermutlich muss er nicht einmal mehr das Licht ausmachen, da die bis dahin die Stromrechnung nicht mehr bezahlen können...



Meinst der fängt an zu arbeiten ? Bei mangelder Masse |bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

_Der Finanzausschuss sieht eine Geschäftsstelle mit ca. 8-10 Arbeitsplätzen, einem Raum für die 
Präsidentin, einem Besprechungsraum, Sanitäreinrichtungen sowie Lager-  und Küchenräumlichkeiten  als  notwendig  an.  Grobe  Schätzungen   ergaben  einen  Flächenbedarf  von  200-250  qm. 
Eine genauere Planung sollte noch im Jahr 2015 erstellt werden.  __Zitat:_
_Auch  ein  Immobilienkauf  sollte  als  eventuelle  Option  nicht  außer  Acht  gelassen  werden. _

<<<<<<

So....

mir ist klar geworden, dass wir Verbandskritiker die Situation vollkommen falsch eingeschätzt haben. Dieser Verband ist weder Pleite, noch von einer solchen bedroht. Ich bin sehr sicher dass die jahrelange Weigerung, endlich die wahre finanzielle Situation offen zu legen, nichts mit mangelnder Liquidität, sondern im Gegenteil, mit massiv hohen Geldreserven zu tun hat. Ich bin überzeugt, da müssen irgendwo Gelder in beträchtlicher Höhe vorhanden sein, legal natürlich, die als eiserne Reserve für den Neuaufbau beiseite gelegt wurden und nun genutzt werden können.

Wäre das nämlich nicht so, müsste man die Vorschläge der Finanzkommission als derart hahnebüchend, realitätsfremd und strunzdumm einordnen, dass fremdschämen schon nicht mehr ausreicht. Dann würden in dieser Kommission Leute gesessen haben, die nicht mal einen Hauptschulabschluß haben. Leute, die mit der Anwendung des kleinen Einmaleins bereits heftig überfordert sind. Leute, die man ohne große Unterschiede feststellen zu können, gegen ein paar Schimpansen austauschen könnte. 

Und das kann nicht sein. Für derart abgrundtief dämlich halte ich die Mitglieder der Finanzkommission sicher nicht. Ich denke eher, dass sind gestandene Persönlichkeiten mit Lebenserfahrung, die mit beiden Beinen fest auf dem Boden stehen. 

Und daher bleibt nur der Schluß, dass der Verband über ausreichende Geldreserven verfügt, um die ehrgeizigen Vorschläge der Finanzkommission ohne weiteres erfüllen und umsetzen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Der Finanzausschuss sieht eine Geschäftsstelle mit ca. 8-10 Arbeitsplätzen, einem Raum für die
> Präsidentin, einem Besprechungsraum, Sanitäreinrichtungen sowie Lager-  und Küchenräumlichkeiten  als  notwendig  an.  Grobe  Schätzungen   ergaben  einen  Flächenbedarf  von  200-250  qm.
> Eine genauere Planung sollte noch im Jahr 2015 erstellt werden.  __Zitat:_
> _Auch  ein  Immobilienkauf  sollte  als  eventuelle  Option  nicht  außer  Acht  gelassen  werden. _
> ...


:q:q:q
Sarkastiker 
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Noch immer keine Antwort oder Eingangsbestätigung vom DAFV zu unserem Angebot..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trotz allem helfen wir doch immer gerne allen Vereinen und Verbänden, die sich helfen lassen wollen, soweit wir es mit unseren Möglichkeiten können..
> 
> Deswegen ging folgende Mail gerade raus ans Präsidium des DAFV und an die Landes- und Spezialverbände:
> 
> ...


----------



## Norbi (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> Noch immer keine Antwort oder Eingangsbestätigung vom DAFV zu unserem Angebot..



Die wollen nichts mit richtigen Anglern zutun haben|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nein sämtliche Mails vom Finkenbeiner landen automatisch im Spamfilter und werden sofort beseitigt. Könnte ja was Konstruktives dabei sein.


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

 da fällt einem nix zu ein aber ich denke die werden weiterhin ihrer Linie treu bleiben, was denn auch sonst. woher soll unsere Präsidentin als nicht anglerin auch wissen was sie den lieben langen Tag machen soll, so ganz ohne Arbeitsplatz Beschreibung? hätte es diese von Anfang an gegeben hätte Frau Dr.  evtl direkt den Posten abgelehnt. da sie nicht die nötigen Kompetenzen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> da fällt einem nix zu ein


Mir würde dazu sogar sehr viel einfallen....

Darf ich aber wegen dem deutschen Recht nicht öffentlich schreiben.........


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Thomas: Wenn deine Annahme, dass die "eisernen Reserven" doch da sind, für den Immobilienkauf, wäre das nicht rechtlich grenzwertig bezüglich Irreführung oder gar Betrugs der Zahler- weil mit welchem Argument nochmal wurde die Beitragserhöhung beschlossen? Ich meine, dass mal "Etwas nicht zusammenpasst", ist eine Sache- aber dies, bzw DIESE ganzen Vorgänge dort, sind derart dubios, dass dort noch keine Ermittlungsbehörde dran ist, ist auch widerum nur mit der entsprechenden Lobby zu erklären eigentlich- Politiker, unantastbar und so...


----------



## Riesenangler (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich verstehe es eh nicht mehr.  Warum man mit aller Macht ein neues Hauptquartier in der Chaotenstadt  Berlin braucht und will, wo doch  bereits ein entsprechendes Quartier vorhanden ist. Oder wurde die Heimstadt des DAV-BV etwa schon beseitigt, verkauft oder abgestoßen? Ein pott  Farbe und neue Tapeten und damit hat es sich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Thomas: Wenn deine Annahme, dass die "eisernen Reserven" doch da sind, für den Immobilienkauf,


War Ralles Annahme - nicht meine.
Und bei Ralle war das auch eher Sarkasmus pur, würde ich vermuten....


Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es eh nicht mehr.  Warum man mit aller Macht ein neues Hauptquartier in der Chaotenstadt  Berlin braucht und will,


Da müsste man auch mal nachfragen, was mit diesen 3 - 4 Ex-DAV-Grundstücken war, die mal auftauchten und wieder verschwanden aus den DAFV-Bilanzen und niemand konkret was sagen will dazu...

Vielleicht will man ja auf so einem Grundstück bauen??



Oder so....................

Diese undurchsichtige Grundstücksgeschichte passt ja auch zur undurchsichtigen GmbH-Geschichte oder zu den  undurchsichtigen (Treuhand)Konten, die nicht bilanziert wurden, über die aber DAFV-Veranstaltungen liefen...

Davon scheint aber die "Finanz"kommission irgendwie nix mitgekriegt zu haben...
Oder wurde denen nicht alles vorgelegt (der GF müsste als Ex-DAV-GF ja das alles eigentlich wissen)??

Vergessen?
Absicht?

Und neben der DAFV-Prominenz (Angestellte/Steuerberater/Finanzvize/Präsidentin)  waren ja die 2 nicht von den Landesverbänden, sondern von Pieper und dem DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern "ausgesuchten" Mitglieder der Kommission eh in der Minderheit..

Da spricht nicht gerade für volle Offenlegung..


----------



## Sharpo (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es eh nicht mehr.  Warum man mit aller Macht ein neues Hauptquartier in der Chaotenstadt  Berlin braucht und will, wo doch  bereits ein entsprechendes Quartier vorhanden ist. Oder wurde die Heimstadt des DAV-BV etwa schon beseitigt, verkauft oder abgestoßen? Ein pott  Farbe und neue Tapeten und damit hat es sich.





Wenn man schon nicht mit Inhalten beeindrucken kann, dann wenigsten mit Prunk & Glamour
:q


----------



## Werner1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo,

ein Verein der wirkliche Interessenvertretung, Lobbyarbeit machen will, muss wohl ein Büro in Berlin haben. So sagte mir mal ein Mitarbeiter vom VDMA (die wissen wie es geht, haben die mehrfach bewiesen)

Ich denke damit ist auch beantwortet ob der DAFV so etwas benötigt..., eher nicht.

 Gruß
 Werner


----------



## Sharpo (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Verein der wirkliche Interessenvertretung, Lobbyarbeit machen will, muss wohl ein Büro in Berlin haben. So sagte mir mal ein Mitarbeiter vom VDMA (die wissen wie es geht, haben die mehrfach bewiesen)
> 
> ...




Der DAFV hat bereits eine Geschäftsstelle in Berlin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September 

*VDSF, DAV, DAFV, Landesverbände: "Kompetenz" pur!​*
Heute kam die Bestätigung der Einladung zur Hauptversammlung des DAFV von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (die erste kam am 1. April dieses Jahres, das jetzt war ne Bestätigung. Beim bisherigen "kompetenten" Handeln des DAFV angesichts des Datums der ersten Einladung sicher nicht falsch...).

*NICHT beiliegend:*
Delegiertenmaterial etc.

Haushaltszahlen/abrechnung 2014 

Haushaltsplan 2016..

*Beiliegend:*
Dabei war aber die Tagesordnung (nicht als vorläufige TO deklariert, muss damit die endgültige sein)

Antrag auf Satzungsänderung

Erklärung der Satzungsänderung

Reservierungsformular fürs Hotel

*Warum jetzt der Titel dieses Artikels?*
Wegen dieses Zitates aus der Erklärung zur Satzungsänderung:


> Mit der Anlage zum Körperschaftssteuerbescheid für 2012 hat das für den DAFV zuständige Finanzamt für Körperschaften I in Berlin darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Überprüfung der Satzung ergeben habe, dass diese noch nicht vollständig den gesetzlichen Anforderungen nach den Vorschriften der Abgabenordnung (AO) entspreche.
> Um die Steuervergünstigung auch in Zukunft in Anspruch nehmen zu können, wäre es daher erforderlich, die Satzung bis zum 31. Dezember 2015 den gesetzlichen
> Anforderungen anzupassen.



*Das bedeutet im Klartext:*
Weder Haupt- noch Ehrenamtler von
VDSF
DAV 
und allen beteiligten Landesverbänden 

*waren in all ihrer "Kompetenz" in der Lage - trotz jahrelanger Beratung und viel verursachter Kosten - eine Satzung aufzustellen, welche den Grundsätzen der Gemeinnützigkeit vollständig genügt!*

Das Finanzamt wies unter anderem darauf hin, dass gemeinnützige Körperschaften ihren Zweck und die zu seiner Erfüllung vorgesehenen Maßnahmen in der Satzung so genau 
festlegen müssen, dass sich daraus zweifelsfrei ergibt, welcher bestimmte steuerbegünstigte Zweck verfolgt und 
wie dieser Zweck verwirklicht werden soll. 

Bei mehreren begünstigten Zwecke müsste dann jeder Zweck sowie die entsprechenden Maßnahmen in der Satzung genau bestimmt sein. 

Darüber hinaus müsse eine Satzung aus sich selbst heraus und ohne weitere Auslegungshilfen verständlich sein. Es darf keine Möglichkeit einer Ausdeutung zulassen, die der Körperschaft eine nicht steuerbegünstigte Tätigkeit gestatten würde. 

Außerdem muss die Satzung eine ausreichende Bestimmung über die Selbstlosigkeit (§ 55 AO) sowie die Vermögensbindung (§ 61 AO) enthalten. 

Die vorliegende Satzung würde diesen Anforderungen nicht genügen, bzw. nur zum Teil

*Der Antrag*
Und nun stellen sie einen Antrag auf Satzungsänderung, in dem alle Punkte zusammen abgestimmt werden sollen, so dass auch der Punkt um die Inkassogeschichte (wir berichteten) mit dabei wäre, welche nicht zu rechtlich notwendigen Änderungen gehören und somit laut Fusionsvertrag/Satzung eine Mehrheit von  90% braucht.

Ob dann das ganze Paket abgelehnt wird, wenn die 90 % nicht erreicht werden, da dies alles als ein Antrag eingereicht wurde, müssen sich im Ernstfall wohl Gerichte damit beschäftigen.

Und im Falle einer Ablehnung, da die Satzungsänderung dieses Jahr laut FA durchgeführt werden MUSS, würde dann der DAFV seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren.

Die Präsidentin sah es nicht für notwendig an, 2014 Änderungen an der Satzung zu machen, sie meinte, das reicht jetzt auf dieser HV..

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Dazu hätte ja auch vor der (Kon)Fusion die Möglichkeit bestanden, über die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission des DFV, Arbeitskreis Vereinsrecht, qualifizierten Rat dazu einzuholen, wie man eine vernünftige Satzung macht, was meines Wissens nicht offiziell geschah..

Da ja sowohl VDSF wie DAV und jetzt der DAFV Mitglied im DFV sind und Anspruch auf diese Leistung gehabt hätten.

Aber da waren die Schafe wohl wieder mal schlauer als der Schäfer - bzw. wollten es gerne sein.

Ergebnis sieht man aktuell...


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn der Hinweis des Finanzamtes bereits 2012 bzw. 2013 bekannt war ist es in meinen Augen erstanlich, dass erst jetzt, also 5 min. vor "Toresschluss" darüber beschlossen werden soll! Noch erstaunlicher finde ich, dass ein solcher Verband mit Rechtsanwälten das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, eine vernünftige Satzung nebst Gemeinnützigkeit abzuwickel !


----------



## ImbissBronko (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Ich Check gar nicht worums geht..
Kann das mal bitte jmd zusamm fassen
Ohne ständig iwas zu zitieren
Am besten ganz einfach und für jeden verständlich!

Danke*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



ImbissBronko schrieb:


> *Ich Check gar nicht worums geht..
> Kann das mal bitte jmd zusamm fassen
> Ohne ständig iwas zu zitieren
> Am besten ganz einfach und für jeden verständlich!
> ...


Der DAFV ist unfähig und gehört aufgelöst.

Die ihn tragenden Landesverbände haben das alles schon bei der Fusion versemmelt.

Grund für beides:
"Kompetenz" in Haupt- und Ehrenamt der Verbände.


----------



## ImbissBronko (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Was ist der dafv und was macht der nicht
Sry ich Angel erst seit diesem Jahr und bin noch nicht so wirklich mit der Materie vertraut

Die Erklärung am besten auch aus ner objektiven Perspektive..bitte
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

Dann musst Du Dich erst mal durchlesen durch das Politikforum hier, das ist hier nicht in zwei Sätzen zu erzählen (und hier im Thema auch offtopic und nicht ausführlich zu erklären). Die Infos findest Du hier im Politikforum aber alle.

Kurz:
Der DAFV ist der Dachverband der organisierten Angelfischer und macht dennoch keine zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit für Angler oder das Angeln, ist nicht in der Lage, den Verband zusammen zu halten, hat keine Satzung, welche der Gemeinnützigkeit entspricht, keine Kohle trotz Millionensumme von dern Anglern jedes Jahr und will dafür immer mehr Kohle von den organisierten Angelfischern.



Knispel schrieb:


> Noch erstaunlicher finde ich, dass ein solcher Verband mit Rechtsanwälten das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, eine vernünftige Satzung nebst Gemeinnützigkeit abzuwickel !


Echt?

Immer noch?

Wir sprechen ja immerhin vom Haupt- und Ehrenamt des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landesverbänden....


----------



## Franky (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinweis des Finanzamtes bereits 2012 bzw. 2013 bekannt war ist es in meinen Augen erstanlich, dass erst jetzt, also 5 min. vor "Toresschluss" darüber beschlossen werden soll! Noch erstaunlicher finde ich, dass ein solcher Verband mit Rechtsanwälten das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, eine vernünftige Satzung nebst Gemeinnützigkeit abzuwickel !



Echt? Sowas erstaunt DICH noch? |bigeyes Rainer, Du erstaunst MICH in diesem Fall...


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



ImbissBronko schrieb:


> *Was ist der dafv und was macht der nicht
> Sry ich Angel erst seit diesem Jahr und bin noch nicht so wirklich mit der Materie vertraut
> 
> Die Erklärung am besten auch aus ner objektiven Perspektive..bitte
> *



Der macht außer Geldausgeben wirklich nichts und wenn das so weiter geht, erfreue dich noch an die wenige Zeit die dir als Angler wie es heute möglich ist verbleibt und suche schon einmal nach einem anderen Hobby - Geocachen ist auch sehr interessant ....


----------



## ImbissBronko (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*ok.. und wie sollte das zukünftig besser laufen ,
Also was wünscht man sich?
Was wird denn überhaupt mit den Geldern
Der einzelnen Verbänden gemacht
Oder wirtschaften die alle in ihre eigene Tasche....gibt's diese Diskussion..wegen Mangel an Transparenz der dafv!

*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Präsidentin sah es nicht für notwendig an, 2014 Änderungen an der Satzung zu machen, sie meinte, das reicht jetzt auf dieser HV..


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Franky schrieb:


> Echt? Sowas erstaunt DICH noch? |bigeyes Rainer, Du erstaunst MICH in diesem Fall...



Ehrlich Frank, ich hatte bereits über viele Sachen den Kopf geschüttelt aber über soviel - sorry ich kann das hier nur Blödheit nennen, kann ich nur weinen. Na die LV´s werden sich freuen wenn sie denn richtig zur Kasse gebeten werden und richtig abdrücken müssen. Das bricht vielen das Genick ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Übrigens:
Bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV durch solche "Kompetenz" (Wegfall der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke) fällt das Vermögen des DAFV (ich lach mich grade weg hier..)  mit der Satzungsänderung an die BRD....
§20 Nr 3 der neuen  Satzung.....


----------



## GandRalf (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da steht echt...*BRD...?|bigeyes*


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

und die zuerwartende Körperschaftssteuernachzahlung bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit fällt an die noch verbliebenen Landesverbände , ob deren Vereine sich bedanken werden ? Denn springen einige "über die Klinge" wenn Nachzahlungsforderungen von einigen 100000 Euronen ins Haus flattern !


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Da steht echt...*BRD...?|bigeyes*



Ich habs gekürzt, so Wortlaut:


> . § 20 Nr. 3 neu:
> Bei Auflösung oder Aufhebung des Verbandes* oder *bei Wegfall der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke fällt das Vermögen des Verbandes an die Bundesrepublik Deutschland zur Verwendung für gemeinnützige Zwecke der Jugendpflege


Hätte da "und" statt "oder" gestanden, hätten beide Punkte erfüllt sein müssen, bei "oder" reicht der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit..-


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nein sämtliche Mails vom Finkenbeiner landen automatisch im Spamfilter und werden sofort beseitigt. Könnte ja was Konstruktives dabei sein.


Stümmt nicht (mehr) - zumindest der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler hat gleich ne Pressemeldung geschickt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4388110#post4388110


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Denn sehen alle anderen, dass Ihr auf Eure Vorschläge ( hier freie Veröffentlichung ) auch Taten folgen lässt. Gut so ( hoffentlich bekommt der LSA jetzt keine Probleme, weil er sich erdreistet, mit dem AB zu kommunizieren )  ....


----------



## holgär (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo Thomas,

m.E. ist die Satzung in dem von Dir zitierten Punkt richtig und für die Gemeinnützigekit zwingend notwendig. Das Vermögen des Vereins fließt immer entweder bei Auflösung oder Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit einer juristischen Person des öffentlichen Rechts oder einer steuerbegünstigen Körperschaft zu. Ansonsten wäre es möglich, das steuerbegünstigte Vereinsvermögen an Privatleute zu vergeben - also Vermögen steuerbgegünstigt zu schaffen und dann privat zu verteilen.

VG

HOlger


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

holgär schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> m.E. ist die Satzung in dem von Dir zitierten Punkt richtig und für die Gemeinnützigekit zwingend notwendig.


Deswegen müssen die das ja ändern, wenngleich ich meine auch schon Satzungen mit dem "und" gesehen zu haben, die akzeptiert wurden.

Und das Schlimme ist doch nicht die Änderung an sich, sondern dass die nötig wurde!

Weil über 40 Landesverbände und 2 Altbundesverbände mit all ihren "kompetenten" Ehren- und Hauptamtlern nicht in der Lage waren, eine Satzung für den DAFV  zu schreiben, welche der Gemeinnützigkeit entspricht!!

Würde es das also wirklich besser machen bei der Beurteilung deren Kompetenz?

Und warum lässt das Frau Dr. jetzt erst abstimmen unter Zeitdruck und unter Einbeziehung nicht AO-relevanter Punkte in der Satzung, wozu dann eine 90%-Quote gebraucht wird?

Und das, obwohl sie das schon rechtzeitig vor der letzten DAFV-HV 2014 wussten??

Das ist doch gerade das Perverse!!!!

PS:
*Dazu hätte ja auch vor der (Kon)Fusion die Möglichkeit bestanden, über die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission des DFV, Arbeitskreis Vereinsrecht, qualifizierten Rat dazu einzuholen, wie man eine vernünftige Satzung macht, was meines Wissens nicht offiziell geschah.*

Da ja sowohl VDSF wie DAV und jetzt der DAFV Mitglied im DFV sind und Anspruch auf diese Leistung gehabt hätten.

Aber da waren die Schafe wohl wieder mal schlauer als der Schäfer - bzw. wollten es gerne sein.

Ergebnis sieht man aktuell...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War Ralles Annahme - nicht meine.
> Und bei Ralle war das auch eher Sarkasmus pur, würde ich vermuten....



Nein, das hab ich vollkommen ernst gemeint.












*
Das* war jetzt Sarkasmus.


----------



## Jose (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas, könnten wir das apostrophierte  ..."fischer"... austauschen gegen ein konkretes "pfuscher", also Angelpfuscherverband?
ich mein, die zeit wär reif...


----------



## Hezaru (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich find es schön das es beim DAFV endlich mal vorwärts geht. Das dauert schon viel zu lange.
Ist aber wie beim Fussball.
Der (die) Kapitän (in) ist noch nicht vom Platz geflogen, der Trainer noch nicht entlassen, die Spieler tun nichts, bekommen aber anscheinend immer noch Gehalt.
Ich warte auf den Schlusspfiff, die Finanzen und FA sind Schiri...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hoffen wirs - bei der "Kompetenz" und "Xxxxxxxxx", welche die LV bisher bewiesen habe, traue ich denen aber alles zu - und solange die organisierten Angelfischer brav weiterzahlen, was ihre LV da mit dem BV verbrechen, gibts ja auch keinen Grund für die, was zu ändern...


----------



## Hezaru (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich wollte auch andeuten, es war noch kein Schlusspfiff.
Die Gefahr ist das die LVs noch eine Rettungsaktion starten. 
Ich bin für |smash:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Dazu hätte ja auch vor der (Kon)Fusion die Möglichkeit bestanden, über die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission des DFV, Arbeitskreis Vereinsrecht, qualifizierten Rat dazu einzuholen, wie man eine vernünftige Satzung macht, was meines Wissens nicht offiziell geschah.*
> 
> Da ja sowohl VDSF wie DAV und jetzt der DAFV Mitglied im DFV sind und Anspruch auf diese Leistung gehabt hätten.



Meines Wissens haben die vom DAFV nicht nur nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion nicht bei der DFV-Kommission nachgefragt, sondern auch jetzt nicht bei der Satzungsänderung, bin ich noch am checken.
Würde aber natürlich ins Bild passen der "kompetenten" Haupt- und Ehrenamtler, die im DAFV da verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nun machen auch Gliederungen der Landesverbände mobil, wie hier der KAV-Nordfriesland beim LSFV-SH.

Die haben auch keinen Bock mehr auf diesen DAFV mit dieser Satzung, dem Fusionsvertrag und diesem Personal..

Folgerichtig stellen sie einen Antrag für die ausserordentliche HV des LSFV-SH, in dem gefordert wird, die Kündigung des LSFV-SH durchzuziehen.

Siehe:
http://www.kav-nf.de/
Die PDF-Dokumente runterladen..

Neu aufzunehmen wäre laut Dokumenten vor dem jetzigen Tagesordnungspunkt 5 der TOP Aufrechterhaltung der „vorläufigen Kündigung“ des LSFV – SH im DAFV. 

Es wäre dem KAV-NF und seinen Vereinen bewusst, dass durch die Aufrechterhaltung der Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV, dieser möglicherweise in die Insolvenz getrieben wird.
Weil die eigentliche Sorge ohne Kündiung beim DAFV wäre,  dass sowohl der LSFV SH, als auch seine Kreisverbände und Vereine in die Haftung genommen werden könnten, wenn der DAFV insolvent werden sollte.

Es lägen bis jetzt keinerlei belastbaren Daten zur wirklichen finanziellen Situation des DAFV vor.

Nicht einmal wäre bekannt, wie viele Landes-, bzw. Bezirks-, bzw. Fachverbände mit wie vielen Mitgliedern (also Beitragszahlern) dieser Bundesverband überhaupt noch vertreten würde

 Auch wären dem KAV keinerlei konkrete Planungen zur Kostenreduktion innerhalb des Verbandes bekannt

Auch wäre für den KAV die zum Wohle der Deutschen Anglerschaft dringlichst notwendige Änderung in der Arbeit des DAFV nicht erkennbar bzw. bekannt.

Und nur mit einer Beitragserhöhung sie eine solche Änderung nicht zu erreichen.

Daher meint der KAV:
*Lieber jetzt ein Ende mit Schrecken – als ein Schrecken ohne Ende ! *


Könnte ich so unterschreiben....


----------



## hamburger1975 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

#6#6#6


----------



## Wizard2 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

und wie lange brauchen die um eine hv einzuberufen? ist das irgendwo festgeschrieben? dabei ist lvsh doch eher pro dafv eingestellt bin mal gespannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Deren ausserordentliche HV vom LSFV-SH ist doch schon einberufen, das sind die Anträge des KAV-NF dazu.
Wie lange das dauert mit einberufen, hängt immer von der Satzung des jeweiligen Vereines/Verbandes dazu ab..

Immerhin scheinen die sich nicht so von ihrem Landesverband verarschen und einschüchtern zu lassen wie die Mehrheit der Vereine in Westfalen-Lippe, beim Rheinischen, VANT oder MeckPomm, die auf Grund falscher oder fehlender Infos von ihren LV dazu gebracht wurden, sogar diesem DAFV noch mehr Kohle ihrer organisierten Angelfischer für nix hinter her zu schmeissen zu wollen.. 

Wer solche Angelfischervertreter hat, braucht keine PETA mehr...................

Da kann man sich nen KAV-NF eher loben...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun machen auch Gliederungen der Landesverbände mobil, wie hier der KAV-Nordfriesland beim LSFV-SH.
> 
> Die haben auch keinen Bock mehr auf diesen DAFV mit dieser Satzung, dem Fusionsvertrag und diesem Personal..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass sich die Stimmung gegen den DAFV langsam aber sicher in die unteren Schichten der Vereinslandschaft bewegt und die Stimmung gegen den DAFV auch dort kippt und man nicht immer und überall die Kohle seiner Mitglieder aus dem Fenster wirft!

 Immerhin wurde ja jetzt auch durch den KAV von offizieller Seite durch zwei unabhängige Juristen bestätigt, was schon seit langer Zeit hier im AB steht- dass die Haftung im Falle einer Insolvenz bis nach ganz unten durchgereicht wird. Das würde einigen Verbänden und Vereinen sicherlich verdammt schlecht bekommen! Was man mit der Kohle für seine Vereinsmitglieder auf den Weg bringen könnte...

 Wollten die beim DAFV nicht eine Argumentation auf den Weg bringen, wie man seinen Mitgliedern die Vorteile der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV erklärt? Der KAV NF hat hier doch eine perfekte Vorlage geliefert. Einfach den Fragenkatalog beantworten. Ach, können die ja auch nicht... 

 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie Herr V. aus K. die Fragen auf der Versammlung beantworten wird. Wenn er diese Fragen beantworten kann, könnte ja der Verdacht aufkommen, dass er die Antworten bisher für sich behalten hat und anscheinend auch mehr weiß, als andere Landesverbände. Wenn er die Fragen nicht beantworten  kann, würde das seine Position auf der Versammlung meiner Meinung nach auch nicht erheblich verbessern. Da darf man ja gespannt sein . Eventuell hat er ja aber auch Glück und den DAFV gibt es bis dahin nicht mehr...

 Ich habe ja vor einiger Zeit bereits hier vermutet, dass der LSFV SH die Kündigung beim DAFV nicht durchzieht- wissen die beim KAV NF etwa mehr oder trauen die den Herren in Kiel auch nicht (mehr)?  Oder ahnen die nur etwas? 

 Eventuell sollten die bei den ganzen Forderungen nicht vergessen, dass gerade der LSFV SH uns Anglern in Deutschland die liebe Frau Dr. eingebrockt hat! Da sollte man ihr doch bis zum Ende des DAFV die Hand halten, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn der LSFV-SH nicht in seiner Satzung auch §1, Satz 2 ändert, dass der   Landesverband  ordentliches Mitglied im Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. ist (der DAFV ist ja Rechtsnachfolger), könnte die Kündigung beim DAFV auch unwirksam sein, davon ab...

Bin mal gespannt ob die das auch ändern (wollen) bei ihrer ausserordentlichen HV....

Oder ob die Führung des LSFV-SH dazu bewusst nichts sagt oder nix ändert, um gegen den Willen Vernünftigerer wie der vom KAV-NF drinbleiben zu können im DAFV, indem man nachher auf die Satzung verweist (so nach dem Motto, oooh, da haben wir nicht dran gedacht), denn da ist ja auch was dran:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollten die bei den ganzen Forderungen nicht vergessen, dass gerade der LSFV SH uns Anglern in Deutschland die liebe Frau Dr. eingebrockt hat! Da sollte man ihr doch bis zum Ende des DAFV die Hand halten, oder?


Man wird es sehen.

Spätestens dann wird aber wohl der LSFV-SH ähnliche Probleme bekommen wie der DAFV jetzt auch:
Immer mehr Unmut und nachfolgend noch mehr Kündigungen auf Grund mangelhafter Information der Mitglieder und undurchsichtiger Geschäftsführungspraktiken..

Man wird sehen....


----------



## Sharpo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was für einen Sinn und Zweck hat es die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV in die Satzung aufzunehmen?

Will man damit einen Antrag der Mitglieder auf Austritt erschweren oder verhindern?

blablabla, steht in Satzung müssen Satzung ändern kostet Geld?
Brauchen dafür eine 3/4 Mehrheit?!

(Wieder so eine verarsche, Verdummung, über den Tisch ziehen der Mitglieder)


----------



## gründler (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> (Wieder so eine verarsche, Verdummung, über den Tisch ziehen der Mitglieder)


 
Hat doch 35J.geklappt...kann man also mal probieren ob es noch mal 35J. weiter so hinhaut.

Man ist ja schon soweit das man Angler und Jäger so langsam mit Petras und Tiereinsatzhelfern und co.befreunden will.....

Aber ich weiß was wissen wir "dummen" Ketzer schon von dem was die Anglerwelt wirklich bewegt.

Im übrigen ein Vereinsangeln nachdem anderen wird gerade abgesagt *keine Wettkämpfe* sondern normale Gemeinschaftliche Vereinsangeln.Grund ist die ach so tolle Gesetzliche Lage und *Angst* vor Petras und co.

Man tötet und spaltet die Angler/Gemeinschaft sowie das zusammen leben und somit auf lange Sicht auch alles drum herum was mit Angeln zu tun hat.

Salamitaktik!


|rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



gründler schrieb:


> Im übrigen ein Vereinsangeln nachdem anderen wird gerade abgesagt *keine Wettkämpfe* sondern normale Gemeinschaftliche Vereinsangeln.Grund ist die ach so tolle Gesetzliche Lage und *Angst* vor Petras und co.
> |rolleyes



Und ein Präsidiumsmitglied des DAFV , der gleichzeitig Vorsitzender eines Mitgliedverbandes ist will immer noch nur telefonisch Ratschläge geben, wie man das ganze gesetzeskomform durchführen kann. Warum macht er das nicht öffentlich auf der DAFV - Seite bzw. "seiner" Seite , denn ist allen geholfen ?


----------



## Eiderhexe (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

[Wieso muss Herr V. aus K. da etwas zu sagen? Er ist Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH. Meiner Meinung nach muss der Präsident P. H. mal auf der Bühne erscheinen und als gewählter  Vertreter der SH-Anglerschaft etwas Entschiedenes mit „Hand und Fuss“ aussagen. Aber die Verbandsgeschicke in SH werden schon seit Jahren durch die zwei Geschäftsführer, hier insbesondere R.V. ausgeführt. Dieser schreibt es sich auf seine Fahnen, gute und konstruktive, aber beim LSFV SH unliebsame KV-Vorsitzende, mit zweifelhaften Methoden und Machenschaften aus ihren Ämtern zu befördern. Soviel zu der Arbeit des Juristen beim LSFV SH. Die Anträge des KAF NF sind richtig und gut und sollten von den anderen KV´s unterstützt werden, was aber 
  die Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit bezweifeln lässt. Viele KV-Vertreter aus SH nicken eben nur die von der Geschäftsführung (insbesondere von R.V.)  vorgelegten Vorgaben ab!  #h |kopfkrat #c]


----------



## Brotfisch (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn und Zweck hat es die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV in die Satzung aufzunehmen?
> 
> Will man damit einen Antrag der Mitglieder auf Austritt erschweren oder verhindern?
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht, was daran Ver***sche sein soll. Eine so wichtige Frage wie die Mitgliedschaft in einem (Dach-) Verband sollte nicht unbedingt von einer kleinen (Zufalls-) Mehrheit entschieden werden können. Deswegen ist es in fast allen Verbänden üblich, die Mitgliedschaften in der Satzung festzuhalten, um dadurch Änderungen nur mit qualifizierter Mehrheit machen zu können. Das soll Stabilität schaffen. Und schließlich ist das dann von einer qualifizierten Mehrheit auch so gewollt - ob rein oder raus.
Es ist übrigens mitnichten so, dass die satzungsmäßige Regelung einer Mitgliedschaft eine Kündigung derselben rechtlich unwirksam macht. Die Kündigung ist eine Willenserklärung gegenüber dem Dachverband, die Satzungsregelung bindet aber nur im Binnenverhältnis des Landesverbandes. Sie hat auf die Kündigung gegenüber Dritten niemals rechtsvernichtende oder rechtshemmende Wirkung.


----------



## Sharpo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Eine wichtige Frage? 

Sorry Brotfisch, was ist an der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV so wichtig? 

Kleine Zufalls- Mehrheit? 
Eine Mehrheit ist Mehrheit und sicherlich nicht durch Zufall entstanden.

Ist die einfache Mehrheit unqualifiziert? 


Aber korrekt, es ist ein Hemmschuh. Es erschwert den Austritt bzw. Eintritt aus/ in  einem Dachverband bzw. dem DAFV.
(Theoretisch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich nicht, was daran Ver***sche sein soll.


Wenn man kündigt als LV um seine eigenen Mitglieder "zu beruhigen", auf einer eh stattfindenden HV wegen Satzungsänderungen dann diesen § nicht ändert, würde ich mich als LV-Mitglied verarscht fühlen, ganz einfach.
Aber das ist Sache des LV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4389492#post4389492), nicht des BV.

In Punkto DAFV ist die Geschichte interessant wegen der Aussagen des KAV zum DAFV, welche eben (einmal mehr) aufzeigt, wie viel Porzellan der DAFV selbst unter seinen "Anhängern" wie hier innerhalb des LSFV-SH  schon zerschlagen hat und diese nun selbst betroffen und in Erklärungsnot sind.

Es sind ja scheinbar doch nicht alle Vereine oder LV-Gliederungen mehrheitlich entweder so realitätsfern (= Vertrauen in LV) oder so dumm, dass sie tatsächlich den Erzählungen ihrer Präsis und GF vor ein paar Wochen auf deren HV glaubten, als denen erzählt wurde wie toll alles läuft beim DAFV und dass die nur einfach noch mehr Kohle brauchen würden.

Und dann tatsächlich zum Schaden ihrer zahlenden Angelfischer wie auch letztlich ihrer LV einer Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV zustimmten oder Kündigungen zurücknahmen wie beim Rheinischen, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPomm, VANT etc...

Aber vielleicht haben die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer eh keine andere Erwartung mehr an ihre Verbände und müssen die halt zahlen, weil ihre Vereine meinen, da drin sein zu müssen- und der Angler muss halt oft genug drin sein, um um überhaupt angeln zu können. Da muss man so viel Sch.... schlucken, dass denen dann vielleicht der DAFV und sein anglerfeindliches Handeln durch Nichthandeln in relevanten  Punkten und Geldverschwendung - was könnte man alles anfangen mit jedes Jahr weit über ner Million Teuros)..

Aber - um wieder zum Thema hier zurück zu kommen:
Nun schafft es eben der DAFV (siehe Anträge KAV) auch solche "Getreuen" zum Handeln gegen den DAFV zu bringen..


----------



## Sharpo (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wenn man kündigt als LV um seine eigenen Mitglieder "zu beruhigen", auf einer eh stattfindenden HV wegen Satzungsänderungen dann diesen § nicht ändert, würde ich mich als LV-Mitglied verarscht fühlen, ganz einfach.*
> Aber das ist Sache des LV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4389492#post4389492), nicht des BV.
> 
> In Punkto DAFV ist die Geschichte interessant wegen der Aussagen des KAV zum DAFV, welche eben (einmal mehr) aufzeigt, wie viel Porzellan der DAFV selbst unter seinen "Anhängern" wie hier innerhalb des LSFV-SH  schon zerschlagen hat und diese nun selbst betroffen und in Erklärungsnot sind.
> ...



Daran habe ich weniger gedacht. Kommt aber hinzu.
Ich halte eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Dachverband für einen Landesverband nicht Existenz wichtig. 
Somit die nötige 3/4 Mehrheit für überzogen.
Solche Festschreibungen sind einfach ein Reaktionshemmer und machen den Verband unflexibel.

Eine allg. Formulierung würde es hier sicherlich auch tun.

Hinzu kommt, dass die meisten Angler bei dem Argument Satzungsänderung schon leichte Rückzugserscheinungen zu Tage legen.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da ich hier nun mich nicht durch alle Posts durchgeackert habe, stellt sich nun für mich doch glatt die Frage; Wenn der DAFV nun wirklich seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren sollte, wie verhält es sich dann für die noch immer angeschlossenen LV und KV und damit auch für die daran mit angehängten Vereine? Ich frage nur deshalb, weil das Finanzamt gerade von den hier in der Umgebung existierenden Vereinen eine umfangreiche Satzungsänderung verlangt , damit diese ihre Gemeinnützigkeit eben nicht verlieren. Ist dann alle Arbeit voll für den A...h gewesen, weil eventuell übergeordnete Stellen etwas anderes Verlangen oder geht es im Prinzip genau darum und die kleinen müssen das jetzt Vormachen um nicht unter die Räder der Behörden zu kommen, was der BV  VERPENNT hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn der DAFV nun wirklich seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren sollte, wie verhält es sich dann für die noch immer angeschlossenen LV und KV und damit auch für die daran mit angehängten Vereine?


Die haben dann vielleicht ein Sonderkündigungsrecht, um nicht selber die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren??
Keine Ahnung, müsst ich erst gucken.
Mitgefangen, mitgehangen, nicht besser verdient ist meine persönliche Meinung...............

Aber auch die LV selber haben da genügend Leichen im Keller, nicht nur bei der Gemeinnützigkeit als solcher, auch grundsätzlich.

Wenn nach §52 AO eine Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit als Voraussetzung für den Naturschutzstatus des DAFV erfolgte und infolge eines Widerrufes wegfallen würde, würde das nach §49 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz widerrufen werden. 
Denn das ist ein "begünstigter Verwaltungsakt". 
Dieser kann nach § 49, Absatz 2, Ziffer 3 VerVfG auch dann widerrufen werden, wenn die Behörde AUCH auf Grund NACHTRÄGLICH eingetretener Tatsachen berechtigt wäre, den Verwaltungsakt NICHT zu erlassen und wenn ohne Widerruf das öffentliche Interesse (hier wohl Tierschutz) gefährdet wäre..

Denn nach §3 Abs.1 Ziffer 1 Umweltrechtsbehelfsgesetz MUSS wohl zumindest der DAFV (je nach Satzung auch diverse LV) VORWIEGEND die Ziele des Umweltschutzes fördern und nach Ziffer 3 die GEWÄHR BIETEN FÜR SACHGERECHTE UMSETZUNG!.

(*Daher machen die auch nix für Angler oder Angeln, weil die meinen der Status Naturschutz wäre für organisierte Angelfischer wichtiger als Angeln.* Da kommt auch die ganze Scheixxe mit Wettangeln, Trophäenangeln etc. her. Weil sie befürchten, den Status aberkannt zu bekommen wenn entsprechende Urteile vorliegen und sich ein Verband nicht distanziert hätte, versuchen sie schon gar mehr drauf hinzuweisen oder hinzuarbeiten dass Fische nix im TSG zu suchen haben, sondern opfern ihre Angelfischer dem Status Naturschutzverband..)...

Ist das nicht der Fall, kann kann dieser Verwaltungsakt nach Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz widerrufen werden.

Dafür zieht man behördlicherseits den Haushalt eines Verbandes/Vereines heran. Dann wird überprüft, wie viele Mittel für die satzungsgemäßen Zwecke nach Umweltrechtsbehelfgesetz ausgegeben werden und wie viele für andere Zwecke..

Sorry, kompliziertes Thema, das eigentlich einen eigenen Thread braucht und der hier nicht unbedingt der richtige ist...


----------



## Jose (13. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

hat 35°, bin xtrem unleidig.
wat denn nu?
warten auf die selbstauflösung?
oder den käse mal zum bahnhof rollen?
gibt es rechtlich relevantes in richtung insolvenzverschleppung. dann gebt mir backup für anzeige.
ich führ klage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder ne "Arbeitsmeldung" vom DAFV per Newsletter und auf deren Seite:
> *LETZTE MÖGLICHKEIT ZUR ANMELDUNG FÜR DIE DAFV-MEERESFISCHERTAGE!*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/einladung-zu-den-dafv-meeresfischertagen
> 
> _Bei über 600.000 Zahlern haben sie nach zig Wochen immer noch nicht ihr Meereswettangeln mit grade mal um die 140 Plätzen vollgekriegt und es sind noch fast 40 Plätze frei. Deswegen Anmeldefrist verlängert. Wer sich also mit dem DAFV gemein machen will, kann noch auf das untergehende Schiff aufspringen.._



Viel getan hat sich scheinbar nicht (wobei bei der "Arbeits"geschwindigkeit beim DAFV ja auch sein kann, dass da noch irgendwann was aktuelleres nachgeliefert wird):
Seit 04. 08. scheint sich keiner mehr angemeldet zu haben:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/einladung-zu-den-dafv-meeresfischertagen

Bei (noch) um die 40 freie Plätze bei ca. *600.000 Zahlern* kriegen sie also *nicht mal die 140 Plätze auf den Kuttern voll.....*, obwohl das ja nur ca. 0,02 % der Zahler benötigen würde (wenn ich mir net verrechnet hab)..

Helft doch ein bisschen dem DAFV, meldet euch schnell noch, dass es nicht ganz so blamabel ist.....

Stand heute immer noch 36 Plätze frei von 140!!

Die werden sicher noch jeden nehmen, auch wenn seit gestern der Anmeldeschluss rum ist....

Nicht, dass sich das "kompetente" Präsidium und das genauso "kompetente" Hauptamt beim DAFV noch Gedanken machen müsste, warum zwar täglich tausende Angler Dorsche fangen gehen - aber keine 140 zusammen kommen, wenn der DAFV dazu mit all seiner "Werbepower" einlädt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sie haben doch noch mal aktualisiert (hier mitgelesen? Welcome ;-))):
Immer noch 31 Plätze frei...
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ngen/einladung-zu-den-dafv-meeresfischertagen

Peinlich unter den Voraussetzungen, gell?

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die werden sicher noch jeden nehmen, auch wenn seit gestern der Anmeldeschluss rum ist....
> 
> Nicht, dass sich das "kompetente" Präsidium und das genauso "kompetente" Hauptamt beim DAFV noch Gedanken machen müsste, warum zwar täglich tausende Angler Dorsche fangen gehen - aber keine 140 zusammen kommen, wenn der DAFV dazu mit all seiner "Werbepower" einlädt..



Ihre "Nachrückerliste", von der sie schreiben, würd mich mal interessieren ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und wieder einmal gibt es Neues, von dem die DAFVler meinen, dass es sich lohnt, das zu veröffentlichen.

*Einmal peinlich, einmal Versagen und zweimal, nun ja: Casting.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MACHT MIT! MASKOTTCHEN FÜR DIE DAFV-JUGEND GESUCHT!*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/jugend/macht-mit-maskottchen-fuer-dafv-jugend-gesucht

Der DAFV sucht nun also ein Maskottchen für Jungangler. 

_Das ist in der jetzigen Situation der Zersplitterung, von internem Streit, Richtungslosigkeit, Finanzdebakel und allgemeinem Versagen von Haupt- und Ehrenamt natürlich mehr als peinlich, wenn  man ein Maskottchen für die Jugend als für so wichtig erachtet ...._ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BUNDESJUGENDFISCHEREITAGE DES DAFV IN HÜGELSHEIM*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/jugend/bundesjugendfischereitage-des-dafv-in-huegelsheim

Hier kann man nachlesen, wie der DAFV über die Jugendfischereitage berichtet und wie die als erfolgreich verkauft werden sollen.

_Dass nur noch aus 6 Landesverbänden des DAFV überhaupt noch Jugendliche entsandt wurden, wird genauso verschwiegen wie Berichte der Lokalpresse, in denen Vize Landau zitiert wird, dass dies an "internen Schwierigkeiten des DAFV" liegen würde. Also einmal mehr Versagen des DAFV - nur Debakel schönschreiben, das können sie.._
Hier mit Erlaubnis vom Verlag das Zitat aus dem Bericht vom  Badischen Tagblatt, das ich oben angesprochen hatte:
http://www.badisches-tagblatt.de/startseite.html






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DEUTSCHE JUGEND- UND JUNIOREN-CASTINGSPORT-MEISTERSCHAFT DES DAFV*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...-junioren-castingsport-meisterschaft-des-dafv


*JUGENDWELTMEISTERSCHAFT IM CASTINGSPORT 2015*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/castingsport/jugendweltmeisterschaft-im-castingsport-2015

_Und wieder zweimal Casting (wenigstens blieb man diesmal von Kormorank(r)rampf und Wasserkraft verschont). Für Angeln und Angler oder den DAFV in seiner augenblicklich desolaten Situation sind diese Castingberichte ungefähr so wichtig, wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfallen würde...._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Und hier der Rest der "Leistungen" des DAFV, welche die dieses Jahr zu veröffentlichen geruhten:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zig gekündigte Landesverbände, Probleme mit Finanzen und eine obskure Finanzkommission, die Präsidiumssitzung am 18.07. jetzt - vielleicht dachte jemand, dass nun konkret was veröffentlicht wird  vom DAFV zu diesen ganzen existenziellen Fragen, nach der jetzt gelaufenen Präsidiumssitzung??........
> 
> *oooooooooooooooooch nöööööööööööööööööööööööööööö - wieder mal gaaaaaaaaaaaanz falsch gedacht.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotbart (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Also was spricht denn nun dagegen, dass die Jugendarbeit weitergeht, solange es den DAFV (noch) gibt? Und immerhin wird durch die Ausschreibung die Basis, nämlich der Nachwuchs angelnder Gewässerbewirtschafter, beteiligt.
Zumindest diesen Teil der Pressemeldungen sehe ich nicht so schwarz wie du.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kann man auch so sehen wie Du.

Für mich passts besser ins Bild, dass die vom DAFV alles mögliche tun, ausser das Wichtigste (Zersplitterung, Finanzen, Personal, Satzung, Fusionsvertrag etc.) überhaupt mal anzugehen.

Die "Wichtigkeit" der Jugendarbeit sieht man, davon ab, auch an der "überbordenden Zahl" der nicht mal 40 jugendlichen Teilnehmer am Bundesjugendfischereitag aus nur 6 LV (würde mich mal interessieren, was die Veranstaltung für die unter 40 Jugendlichen bei immerhin einem 18-köpfigen Helferteam und viel Verbandsprominenz gekostet hat und wie diese Kosten noch zu rechtfertigen sind. ......

Schon das alleine sollte den Verbandlern zu denken geben (was natürlich nicht passieren wird)....

Die wollen wahrscheinlich immer noch Jugendlichen (oder wahlweise Anglern) "entgegen gehen" und haben immer noch nicht gemerkt, dass man niemand entgegen gehen kann, der davon läuft....

Ich wünsche dem DAFV natürlich trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem Jugendmaskottchen (wie wärs mit einem Schlagholz zum Fisch betäuben?) - warum das nicht Frau Dr. mit dem ihr eigenem Kunstverständnis wie beim Logo des DAFV auch gleich selber macht, lässt sich sicher diskutieren..


----------



## Rotbart (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für mich passts besser ins Bild, dass die vom DAFV alles mögliche tun, ausser das Wichtigste (Zersplitterung, Finanzen, Personal, Satzung, Fusionsvertrag etc.) überhaupt mal anzugehen.



Ja, unbestritten. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob derjenige, der für die Jugendarbeit bzw. das Logo verantwortlich ist überhaupt die Möglichkeit/Zuständigkeit/Kompetenz hätte, diese Punkte anzugehen - oder ob der Logoverantwortliche nicht einfach versucht, in Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten seine Arbeit möglichst gut zu machen. Und da scheint mir ein öffentlicher Wettbewerb doch schon ein bemerkenswerter Schritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ja, unbestritten. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob derjenige, der für die Jugendarbeit bzw. das Logo verantwortlich ist überhaupt die Möglichkeit/Zuständigkeit/Kompetenz hätte, diese Punkte anzugehen - oder ob der Logoverantwortliche nicht einfach versucht, in Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten seine Arbeit möglichst gut zu machen. Und da scheint mir ein öffentlicher Wettbewerb doch schon ein bemerkenswerter Schritt.


Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dem DAFV natürlich trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem Jugendmaskottchen (wie wärs mit einem Schlagholz zum Fisch betäuben?) - warum das nicht Frau Dr. mit dem ihr eigenem Kunstverständnis wie beim Logo des DAFV auch gleich selber macht, lässt sich sicher diskutieren..


----------



## Jose (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

ich find das mit dem maskottchen ne gute idee. dann haben die jungangler später noch ein souvenir, das an den längst vergangenen verband erinnert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal gibt es Neues, von dem die DAFVler meinen, dass es sich lohnt, das zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> *Einmal peinlich, einmal Versagen und zweimal, nun ja: Casting.*
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hier mit Erlaubnis vom Verlag das Zitat aus dem Bericht vom  Badischen Tagblatt, das ich oben angesprochen hatte:
http://www.badisches-tagblatt.de/startseite.html


----------



## Rotbart (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich unterstelle jetzt einfach einmal, dass der DAFV trotz Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung kein Logo entwerfen könnte, das deinen Gefallen findet, selbst wenn es das schönste, modernste und mitreissendste Logo wäre, das die Welt der angelnden Gewässerbewirtschafter jemals gesehen hätte.

Immerhin zeigt der DAFV in dieser Form der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit jedenfalls einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Auch wenn der Schritt vermutlich zu spät kommt, um das rettende Ufer noch zu erreichen. Vielleicht ist ja schon der nächste Schritt:
"DAFV befragt angelnde Mitglieder, welche inhaltlichen Forderungen sie für das neue politische Programme an den DAFV haben".


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> das die Welt der angelnden Gewässerbewirtschafter jemals gesehen hätte.


Angler sind unsere Zielgruppe, wie der Name "Anglerboard" schon sagt ;-)



Davon ab hast Du wohl nicht unrecht, da ich für Angler und Angeln keinerlei positive Zukunft mit dem DAFV sehe..

Man braucht nur zu schauen, was die dieses Jahr alles "geleistet" haben, nur an Hand ihrer eigenen Veröffentlichungen..

Siehe auch ihre obskure Finanzkommission, die Rücktrittsforderungen, die angelpolitische Untätigkeit und vieles mehr, was sie (bewusst??) NICHT selber veröffentlicht haben, sondern wir recherchieren mussten..

Wer als Angler einen solchen DAFV hat, braucht keine PETA mehr.......

Weg damit - und auch weg mit den für die Installation dieses DAFV verantwortlichen Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern in den Landesverbänden (damit die nicht nochmal die Gelegenheit haben, so nen Sch.. zu bauen...)


----------



## m-spec (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann auch bitte die Teilnehmerliste (Landesverbände) aus Hügelsheim und die Prognosen für DAFV Mitgliedschaft der Teilnehmer für 2016/2017.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Weiss ich auch nicht, warum der DAFV das nicht veröffentlicht...................


----------



## Jose (20. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiss ich auch nicht, warum der DAFV das nicht veröffentlicht...................



evtl. weil so 'ne meldung sogar für eine KURZmitteillung zu kurz wäre :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Tierschutzbund geht zum morgigen Tag des Fisches auf Angler los...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306737

Auch die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, fühlt sich genötigt, zum Tag des Fisches auf den Seiten des DAFV zu veröffentlichen:
*TAG DER FISCHE AM 22. AUGUST 2015*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015

Dreimal dürft ihr raten:
Nein, über Angeln und Angler steht da nix - nur wieder die Lieblingsthemen, Kampf gegen Verbauung und Wasserkraft, sowie der wegen der Bayern (gewollte Rückkehr in den DAFV) gekürte Fisch des Jahres, der Huchen, und die "Flusslandschaft des Jahres" und Naturschutz.

Angeln macht Spaß, Angler sind toll, Angeln ist klasse?
Fehlanzeige, Fehlanzeige, Fehlanzeige...............


----------



## Rotbart (21. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es ist fast ein Wettrennen, wegen was es den DAFV nicht mehr geben wird:
Geht er vorher Pleite, oder erübrigt er sich, weil nicht mehr geangelt werden darf?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Es ist fast ein Wettrennen, wegen was es den DAFV nicht mehr geben wird:
> Geht er vorher Pleite, oder erübrigt er sich, weil nicht mehr geangelt werden darf?



Da der DAFV mit angeln noch nie sonderlich viel am Hut hatte, wäre ein Angelverbot sicher nicht existenzbedrohend. Schließlich kann man ja auch auf der grünen Wiese werfen.





(Achtung ! Das posting kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Delegiertenmaterial zur HV des DAFV wurde gerade online gestellt.
In wie weit das überhaupt belastungsfähig ist angesichts dessen, dass schon angekündigt wurde, die Zahlen (Abrechnung 14, Haushalt 16) würde nur eingeschränkt zur Verfügung stehen und man könne ja auf der HV konkreter nachfragen, muss ich erst noch ermitteln.

http://www.dafv.de/files/DAFV-Delegiertenmaterial-2015_www.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schaffen die es irgendwann einmal Unterlagen vollständig zur Verfügung zu stellen?

Es ist doch nur noch lächerlich.

Soviel Inkompetenz im geschäftsführenden Bereich...müssten eigentlich Köpfe rollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Fakt ist:
Nur 2 Anträge Präsidium.

Einmal mehr Kohle abzocken.

Zum zweiten die  Satzungsänderung (so wie gestellt brauchen sie allerdings wohl 90% Zustimmung, da notwendige (Gemeinnützigkeit) mit anderen (Inkasso) vermischt wurden und so für alles 90% Zustimmung laut Satzung gelten müsste)...

Dann haben sie zwar nochmal das "Zukunftskonzept" der obskuren Finanzkommission eingestellt und darauf hingewiesen, daraus folgten aber keinerlei Anträge oder ziel- und richtunggebende Schreiben..

Alles in Allem also alles wie gehabt:
Konkrete Zahlen nur eingeschränkt...

Ansonsten nur viel Selbstbeweihräucherung und Blablablabla........

Die LV werdens schon abnicken.......................


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Heißt "AGSB Bayern" wirklich "Arbeitsgemeinschaft seltene Brutvögel" und was haben die mit "Angelfischern" zu tun?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das heißt: Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern. 

Die waren früher dem DAV angeschlossen. Hintergrund für die Gründung dieses DAV-Landesverbandes könnte vielleicht die loyalere Einstellung zu solchen Themen wie "Hegefischen", "Sichtungen" usw. des DAV gewesen sein 

Laut DSAV haben sie aber im DAFV gekündigt und sind komplett dem DSAV beigetreten.


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Laut DSAV haben sie aber im DAFV gekündigt und sind komplett dem DSAV beigetreten.




Ob das nun besser ist.... Das mit dem BFM und den Auslegungen der einzelnen Finanzämtern war nämlich ne Nummer zu groß für den DSAV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Man kann bei den ganzen Kündigungen beim DAFV schon leicht den Überblick verlieren - dazu haben wir aber ein anderes Thema.

Thema hier:
 "Arbeit" und "Leistung" des DAFV in 2015 (und in der Hoffnung, dass es 2016 keinen DAFV-Thread mehr braucht....)


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ob das nun besser ist.... Das mit dem BFM und den Auslegungen der einzelnen Finanzämtern war nämlich ne Nummer zu groß für den DSAV...



Immerhin hat er es aber zugegeben.

Aber...

erkenne ich da ein Zugeständniss fürs "Wettangeln" bzw. Freifahrtschein von Frau Dr.? 

Seite 3 im zweiten Absatz.
Alle Mitglieder des DAFV dürfen an Veranstaltungen des DMV und DSAV sowie CIPS teilnehmen..

Wenn dies nicht mal wieder Ärger gibt.

Oder hat Frau Dr. bereits grünes Licht vom BMF erhalten?


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das heißt: Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern.
> 
> Die waren früher dem DAV angeschlossen. Hintergrund für die Gründung dieses DAV-Landesverbandes könnte vielleicht die loyalere Einstellung zu solchen Themen wie "Hegefischen", "Sichtungen" usw. des DAV gewesen sein
> 
> Laut DSAV haben sie aber im DAFV gekündigt und sind komplett dem DSAV beigetreten.


 
Danke - und sind über den DSAV damit wieder Mitglied und Zahler im DAFV? Verrückte Welt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wir wollen hier doch nicht über die "Intelligenz" von Bayern diskutieren, das Thema hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Arbeit" und "Leistung" des DAFV in 2015 (und in der Hoffnung, dass es 2016 keinen DAFV-Thread mehr braucht....)




DANKE!!


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Den "Antrag auf Beitragsanpassung" habe ich zu meinem Lieblingsdokument gekürt.

Vor allem der Absatz, dass der DAFV-Jahresbeitrag (nach Erhöhung) mit 3,00 € immer noch unter dem Niveau der Verbände in den Nachbarstaaten liegt, lässt schon vermuten, wohin die Reise geht.
Allerdings vergleicht der DAFV natürlich nur im finanziellen Bereich - dass die Verbände in den Nachbarstaaten aber (noch?) ein freieres Angeln ermöglichen, als in Deutschland, verschweigt er.

Jedenfalls lässt der Absatz keine Zweifel darüber, dass Beitragsmäßig noch Luft nach oben ist ...

Dass die Vertretung der Anglerinnen und Angler wichtige politische Arbeit erfordert (gleicher Absatz), klingt mir aber irgendwie nach einer Drohung. Wobei es sich sicherlich um ein Missverständnis handelt: Denn der DAFV vertritt ja nicht Anglerinnen und Angler, sondern Angelfischerinnen und Angelfischer.

Und dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayern ausgetreten ist, obwohl er selbst die Fusion gewollt und damit Mitzuverantworten hat, wird auch erwähnt. Hoffentlich werden die Gräben zwischen Bundes- und Landesverband noch tiefer, nicht dass sich der Mitgliederstärkste Verband doch noch entschließen könnte, zurückzukehren.


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Den "Antrag auf Beitragsanpassung" habe ich zu meinem Lieblingsdokument gekürt.
> 
> Vor allem der Absatz, dass der DAFV-Jahresbeitrag (nach Erhöhung) mit 3,00 € immer noch unter dem Niveau der Verbände in den Nachbarstaaten liegt, lässt schon vermuten, wohin die Reise geht.
> Allerdings vergleicht der DAFV natürlich nur im finanziellen Bereich - dass die Verbände in den Nachbarstaaten aber (noch?) ein freieres Angeln ermöglichen, als in Deutschland, verschweigt er.
> ...



Bei guter Politik auf Bundesebene gerne auch nen Heiermann


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Auch nen 50er für richtig gute Lobbyarbeit...

Dieser aktuelle DAFV müsste mir aber was zahlen, wenn ich da mitmachen sollte.

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viel - Schmerzensgeld..

Müsst ihr übrigens mal durchlesen, das Delegiertenmaterial.

Casting, jetzt aber festgeschrieben inkl. Training und Veranstaltungen habe ich beim ersten überfliegen auch in der neuen Satzung gefunden..

Und auch bei den Veranstaltungen fürs näxte Jahr fast wieder nur Casting..

Und obwohl so viel Arbeit da wäre, wirds nach erstem Überfliegen weder mehr Präsidiums- noch VA-Sitzungen geben....

Heim"arbeit" von Frau Dr. und Präsidium?

Dass der Steuerberater meint, eine Zustimmung von 75% wegen steuerlich/gesetzlich notwendiger Änderungen würde reichen, obwohl im Antrag mit das Inkasso reingepackt wurde, was nix damit zu tun hat und so in meinen Augen die 90% der Satzung greifen, find ich auch "witzig".

Mal sehen, obs einer von den bisher immer tumb abnickenden LV (außer LSFV-NDS) merkt und durchgehen lässt..


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Absolut Lesenswert - weil absolut bezeichnend - ist der Bericht über die 
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf Seite 23.


*Kurz sinngemäß zusammengefasst:*
- Die*AFZ Fischwaid als Verbandmitteilungsblatt und Zeitschrift für externe zu gestalten, wird seit zwei Jahren „versucht“. Dieser Spagat gelingt „halbwegs“.

- Vierseitige Einfügung im Blinker muss eingestellt werden, weil der Verlag dem DAFV diese Plattform nicht mehr kostenlos überlassen will. Die finanzielle Situation lässt eine kostenpflichtige Weiterführung dieser Einfügung nicht zu.

Es wird weiterhin eingeräumt, dass damit ein wichtiges Informationsmedium 
verloren geht. Alternativ wurde die Möglichkeit einer App besprochen, aber es gibt noch keinerlei konkrete Ideen.

- Die Internetpräsenz findet guten Zuspruch, man „bemüht“ sich um Aktualität, die mit dem Newsletter auch erreicht wird. Der Newsletter selbst allerdings „hat noch nicht allzu viele Abonennten“.
Es wird die Hoffnung geäußert, dass Interessierte auch ohne Information über Neuigkeiten regelmäßig auf die DAFV Seite schauen.

- Weiter gekommen ist man endlich bei der Erstellung einer Multi-Media-
  Broschüre über den DAFV. Es gibt hier endlich einen Vertrag und den 
  „Entwurf“ eines Anschreibens für die potentiellen Werbekunden.

-*Den Auftritt des DAFV in den sozialen Medien sieht man im Moment als
  nicht durchführbar an. Es fehlt an Personal und es gibt nicht schlimmeres,   
  als eine Facebookseite, die nur monatlich aktualisiert wird. 
  ABER: Es wird auch ein inhaltliches Problem gesehen, wie die immer wieder 
  „aufflackernden Diskussionen“ im Verband zeigen.

*Zusammengefasst und interpretiert von mir:*
Eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit findet faktisch nicht statt - entweder weil man es nicht schafft (man "versucht" bei der AFZ Fischwaid einen "Spagat, der "halbwegs" gelingt), weil man es sich nicht leisten kann (Blinker Einfügung), oder weil man "inhaltliche Probleme" fürchtet (Social-Media-Auftritt).

Der einzige Lichtblick: Man hat "jetzt" einen unterschriebenen Vertrag und einen "Anschreiben-Entwurf" für potentielle Werbekunden.
Aber auch dieser "Teilerfolg" hat NULL Außenwirkung.

*Das Negative aus meiner Sicht:*
Der Verband hat faktisch keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

*Das Positive aus meiner Sicht: *
Der Verband hat faktisch keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Und das ist bei dem Verband das Beste, das den Anglern passieren kann.

"Offenbarungseid". Mehr fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Find ich gut, dass Du Dir das angetan hast (ich muss ja zwangsweise), bisher mussten sich die Angler ja immer drauf verlassen, was wir veröffentlichten.

Nun machen sie wenigstens ihr Versagen selber öffentlich und ich (bzw. in dem Fall Du, LOBENSWERT!) muss nur noch kommentieren.

Dein Fazit teile ich vollumfänglich.



Rotbart schrieb:


> "Offenbarungseid". Mehr fällt mir nicht ein.



Genauso lesenswert (und in meinen Augen genauso absurd und elend schlecht) aber die "Arbeits"berichte der Präsidentin des DAFV, der komnpetenten Nichtangler Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihrer anderen Präsidiumskollegen........

Die (eingeschränkt veröffentlichten) Zahlen liegen inzwischen bei Finanzleuten, sobald ich das habe, hier öffentlich.

Jetzt schon kann man sagen, dass der Haushaltsplan 2016 mit den vorgelegten Zahlen, der Kündigung vom LSFV-NDS 2017 und der von der Finanzkommission angenommen Kündigung der Sachsen (auch 2017) dann schon wieder über 400.000 Euro fehlen, so dass für den Rest der Trümmertruppe 2017 die nächste Erhöhung um mindestens 1 weiteren Euro ansteht, wenn sie die Summe aus 2016 halten wollen......


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es ist ja auch noch interessant. Die Worte der Angelfischer-Präsidentin hab ich mir für morgen aufgehoben 

Wobei auch der Haushalt wirklich lesenswert ist - allein wegen der Mitgliederaufstellungen. Auch wenn der Verband es selbst nicht kommentiert: 20 Prozent seiner Mitglieder sind für das neue Haushaltsjahr abgesprungen!

Ein Fünftel. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstimmung_mit_den_Füßen


----------



## mathei (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wir wollen,
Weiß garnicht was Ihr habt. Man denkt doch sehr sehr weit.
Zitat ;

dass in zehn
Jahren unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder noch angeln können.


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Es wird die Hoffnung geäußert, dass Interessierte auch ohne Information über Neuigkeiten regelmäßig auf die DAFV Seite schauen.



Wozu denn?
"Interessierte", von denen es bekanntlich ja leider viel zu wenige gibt, schauen regelmäßig hier ins Anglerboard, weil sie mittlerweile gelernt haben, dass sie nur hier wirkliche und umfassende Informationen bekommen.
Und wenn es seitens des Banausenverbandes mal tatsächlich irgendwas Neues oder Wichtiges gibt, steht das hier doch viel früher als auf irgendeiner Seite von denen. :m

Die könnten sich ihren Auftritt auch sparen und direkt hierhin umleiten


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



mathei schrieb:


> Zitat ;dass in zehn Jahren unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder noch angeln können.


werden sie können, in Dänemark, Holland, Frankreich, Norwegen, Schweden.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Heute beginnt der Fischereitag des Deutschern Fischereiverbandes in Rostock.

Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hält heute das Schlusswort bei der Eröffnungsveranstaltung.

Morgen von 09.30 – 12.30 Uhr tagt der DAFV (Arbeitskreis Angelfischerei
(nur für DAFV-Mitglieder), obwohl das zum einen keine DAFV-Veranstaltung ist und zudem auch deswegen viele Präsidiumsmitglieder und Landesverbandsvertreter des DAFV gar nicht anwesend sind.

Beschlossen werden kann dort auch nichts, da dies kein DAFV-Gremium ist.

Also am Ende wohl wie beim Delegiertenmaterial zur HV des DAFV auch nur wieder viel Blablabla.....


Dazu:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Wozu denn?
> "Interessierte", von denen es bekanntlich ja leider viel zu wenige gibt, schauen regelmäßig hier ins Anglerboard, weil sie mittlerweile gelernt haben, dass sie nur hier wirkliche und umfassende Informationen bekommen.
> Und wenn es seitens des Banausenverbandes mal tatsächlich irgendwas Neues oder Wichtiges gibt, steht das hier doch viel früher als auf irgendeiner Seite von denen. :m
> 
> Die könnten sich ihren Auftritt auch sparen und direkt hierhin umleiten



dies:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trotz allem helfen wir doch immer gerne allen Vereinen und Verbänden, die sich helfen lassen wollen, soweit wir es mit unseren Möglichkeiten können..
> 
> Deswegen ging folgende Mail gerade raus ans Präsidium des DAFV und an die Landes- und Spezialverbände:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wird dies Live im Fernsehn oder evtl. im Internet per Stream  übertragen?    :g

Also diese Eröffnungsrede...und Schlusswort von Frau Dr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bei der Kommunikationsfreude der Verbände denke ich eher nicht...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich springe noch einmal zurück zum Thema "Delegiertenmaterial".
 Da möchte ich zunächst auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass es überhaupt im Internet offiziell veröffentlicht wird. Das ist ein Novum, soll Transparenz und Vertrauen schaffen - und sicher als Entscheidung dem DAFV-Präsidium nicht leicht gefallen. Das klingt in jener Bemerkung des Vizepräsidenten Pieper an, über die ich heftig und leicht bitter schmunzeln musste, dass man nicht alles aufgeschrieben habe, weil es ja veröffentlicht würde. Man könne ja auf der JHV Fragen stellen.
 Ein wenn auch zaghafter Schritt nach vorn, den ich schon fast nicht mehr erwartet habe und der ohne die vielfältigen jahrelangen Forderungen nach mehr Transparenz nicht denkbar wäre, stand doch vor noch wenigen Jahren das Weiterreichen des Delegiertenmaterials unter Höchststrafe.
 Das Schmunzeln endet jedoch, wenn man sich mit den Inhalten befasst. Damit meine ich am wenigsten noch den sichtlich bemühten Beitrag der Präsidentin und auch nicht den wie üblich auch die massivsten Probleme verschweigenden Bericht des Vizepräsidenten für Sport. 
 Ich meine vielmehr zweierlei: Zum einen den Bericht des Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der vor Trostlosigkeit und Einfallslosigkeit nur so trieft. Vor allem meine ich aber das Zahlenwerk: Weiterhin ist an den Einnahmen- und Ausgaben-Planungen die Schwerpunktsetzungen des Präsidiums nicht erkennbar. Einsparaktionen der Vergangenheit haben offenbar nur wenig gefruchtet. Warum die Verwaltungskosten deutlich steigen, während operativ oder im Bereich Lobby gestrichen wird, wird nicht einmal erklärt. Man fühlt sich stark erinnert an die alten, intransparenten VDSF-Haushalte, da hätte es des unfreiwillig-verschmitzten Hinweises von Bernhard Pieper gar nicht bedurft.
 Gänzlich ratlos bin ich bei dem, was die "Finanzkommission" vorlegt: Dessen "Zukunftsprogramm" hängt im luftleeren Raum und wird nicht operationalisiert, nicht einmal eine dahingehende Ankündigung habe ich gefunden. Zudem dachte ich, dass der Arbeitsauftrag war, Einsparvorschläge oder besser gesagt Vorschläge  "wirtschaftlichere" Ausrichtung des DAFV zu machen. Stattdessen planlose und unabgestimmte Ideen über die Ausgestaltung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, über bessere Zusammenarbeit der Geschäftsstellen und über personalverwaltungstechnische Details zu machen, ohne dabei deren (erwartete) Haushaltswirkungen auch nur zu erwähnen, ist nicht nur am Ziel vorbei, inhaltlich meist voll daneben und wenig sachdienlich, sondern auch ein Eingriff in die Kompetenz der Referate, des geschäftsführenden Vorstands und der Geschäftsstellen. Mit Blick auf den engen Personenkreis der "Finanzkommission" (man kann es wirklich nur in Anführungszeichen schreiben) hat das Ganze wirklich mehr als nur ein "Geschmäckle". Meine Empfehlung an die JHV: Ohne inhaltliche Befassung und ohne Aussprache in die Ablage P.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich springe noch einmal zurück zum Thema "Delegiertenmaterial".


Keine Panik, sind wir auch dran, auch und gerade an Finanzen.

Als erster Punkt wurde mir da schon übermittelt, dass die max. 50% Eigenverwaltungsquote im 2014er Haushalt nur gerade sooo erreicht wurde, weil - nennen wirs mal so - seeeeeeeeeehr kreativ mit den Verteilung der Personalkosten umgegangen wurde...
Dazu später konkret mehr....

Dass die geplante Erhöhung bei den anstehenden Kündigungen, von denen ja der DAFV selber ausgeht, bereits in 2017 die nächste Erhöhung um mindestens 1 weiteren Euro ansteht, nur um die 2017 wirksam werdenden Kündigungen beitragsmäßig aufzufangen, wird auch verschwiegen - so viel zu "nachhaltiger" und "kompetenter" Arbeit..

Dass bei der GmbH 2013 schon ein Verlust anstand, und auch wieder 2014 deutlich über 20.000 in den Sand gesetzt wurde und trotzdem "Finanzkommissionsmitglied" Mau beim VA im Frühjahr noch behauptete, dass alle Pleitegerüchte substanzlos seien, und er dann in der Kommission selber mit aufschrieb, dass man die GmbH am besten abwickeln solle, spricht auch wieder für "Kompetenz" und offene Information seitens des DAFV...


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich springe noch einmal zurück zum Thema "Delegiertenmaterial".
> Da möchte ich zunächst auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass es überhaupt im Internet offiziell veröffentlicht wird. Das ist ein Novum, soll Transparenz und Vertrauen schaffen - und sicher als Entscheidung dem DAFV-Präsidium nicht leicht gefallen...


Nein, soviel Weitblick traue ich denen nicht zu.
Chronische Beratungsresistenz lässt sich weder heilen noch therapieren.

*Das sehe ich eher als Kapitulation an!
*Egal ob es per Mail, Post, Fax, Brieftaube oder Rauchzeichen versandt wird,
sie haben einsehen müssen, dass sie es sowieso hier wiederfinden werden.
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Das sehe ich eher als Kapitulation an!
> *Egal ob es per Mail, Post, Fax, Brieftaube oder Rauchzeichen versandt wird,
> sie haben einsehen müssen, dass sie es sowieso hier wiederfinden werden.


:vik:#6:vik:

Wäre ich bösartig, könnte ich auch vermuten, dass die das deswegen veröffentlichten, um eben nur "eingeschränkt" die Zahlen vorlegen zu müssen - nicht, dass jemand bei Vorlage der kompletten Zahlen noch was entdeckt hätte, was im tunklen DAFV/GmbH- Keller bleiben sollte.........

Aber ich bin ja nicht bösartig, ich denk nur so vor mich hin................


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hatte ja gesagt, dass eigentlich nicht mehr und nicht weniger in den Zahlen steckt als zu VDSF-Zeiten. 

 @kati
 Natürlich kann ich jede bislang unterbliebene Handlung, die gefordert wurde, sobald sie ausgeführt wurde mit der Kritik quittieren: Hast du ja nur gemacht, weil es gefordert wurde. Und das ist bei dem beliebten Dauerbashing auch sicher populär.
 Wer die Denke der ehem. VDSF-Funktionäre kennt, der ahnt, wie schwer man sich mit dem Schritt getan hat, das Delegiertenmaterial allgemeinzugänglich zu machen. 
 Und da stelle ich fest, dass dort Bewegung ist. Die meiste Bewegung in der Welt entsteht nicht aus sich, sondern aus Anstößen.
 Ich bemerke beim DAFV, dass man Internetforen weiterhin offiziell als "nichtexistent" oder "nicht relevant" ansieht. Gleichzeitig gibt es zunehmend Aktionen, Reden und Stellungnahmen, in denen die Kritik aus den Foren aufgegriffen und thematisiert wird. Wenn der Pressereferent sinngemäß schreibt: "In dieser Ausgabe reden wir mal nicht nur über Wasserkraft, sondern auch über Anglerthemen.." - dann wird deutlich, dass das, was hier erscheint, mittlerweile nicht mehr ignoriert, sondern klammheimlich wahrgenommen wird. Wenigstens etwas davon.
 Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass das Präsidium sofort über den dicksten Knüppel hüpft und an nichts anderes mehr denken kann als die möglichst sofortige Verbandsauflösung.
 Aber Schritt für Schritt, gaaaaanz laaaaangsaaaaam (R. Scharping) beginnen sie, sich mit der Kritik vorsichtig auseinanderzusetzen. Das dicke Schiff, es bewegt sich doch.
 Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden. Ich bin mit der Arbeit des DAFV alles andere als glücklich. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfach benannt worden. Aber es gibt halt auch mal einen kleinen Lichtblick (den Thomas sicher gleich "ein letztes Aufflackern" nennen wird)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Aber es gibt halt auch mal einen kleinen Lichtblick (den Thomas sicher gleich "ein letztes Aufflackern" nennen wird)


So euphorisch bin ich nicht!

Nur ein letztes Aufflackern wäre ein ein kleiner Lichtblick - so rum stimmts...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2015)

tztztz!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, soviel Weitblick traue ich denen nicht zu.
> Chronische Beratungsresistenz lässt sich weder heilen noch therapieren.
> 
> :vik:



 Chronische Beratungsresistenz?
Wer berät die denn in welche Richtung? Oder siehst Du etwa das AB als Beratungsunternehmen für das DAFV-Präsidium? Oder etwa den hessischen oder den niedersächsischen Landesverband? Wenn dem so wäre, müsste man ihnen zugute halten, dass sie immerhin Gratis-Beratung akquiriert haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wieder das übliche blablabla ohne Substanz.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ischen-union-erreicht-auch-die-angelfischerei

In den passenden Threads bei uns findet man ungeschöntere Berichte zu den da angesprochenen Themen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na was denn???????????

Zitat: _Der DAFV lehnt eine Einbeziehung der Angelfischerei in die Quote ab.

_Rumms, das hat doch gesessen. Klare Worte, einprägsam, eindeutig und mit durchgebogenem Rückgrat verkündet.

Wenn da bloß nicht dieser verdammte Wayne wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das bedeutet aber (leider) eben  NICHT, dass man nicht ein BagLimit (10 Fische pro Tag/Angler) oder andere Einschränkungen für Angler ablehnt!

Sondern nur, dass sie eine Quote für alle Angler wie bei den Berufsfischern ablehnen (weil sie das verbandsseitig gar nicht umsetzen und kontrollieren können)..

Wie gesagt, geschönt für die tumben Abnicker der organisierten Angelfischerei, die sowas eh nicht ansatzweise begreifen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Meinen letzten Satz beachten !


Übrigens, wer ist denn der kleine Mann in der Mitte auf dem letzten Foto?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Übrigens, wer ist denn der kleine Mann in der Mitte auf dem letzten Foto?


Du bringst mich nicht dazu, etwas zu schreiben, was gegen deutsches Recht verstossen würde, auch wenns mir in der Tastatur kribbelt ...
;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aus einem Rechercheanruf bei einem (mir bis dato eher als DAFV-freundlich bekannten) Landesverband wegen einer ganz anderen Sache:
"Sie beschäftigen sich doch auch immer wieder mit dem DAFV?
Kennen Sie eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen PETA und DAFV?
Die von PETA wissen, was sie tun...."

Musst ich mir doch einen grinsen............................
;-)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus einem Rechercheanruf bei einem (mir bis dato eher als DAFV-freundlich bekannten) Landesverband wegen einer ganz anderen Sache:
> "Sie beschäftigen sich doch auch immer wieder mit dem DAFV?
> Kennen Sie eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen PETA und DAFV?
> Die von PETA wissen, was sie tun...."
> ...


 
 Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich mit Dir lachen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mal wieder zum Thema Präsidentin und Honig macht intelligenter als Fisch:
Dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, für eine eher “seltsame” Art von Naturschutz steht, ist ja spätestens seit 2008 schon bekannt:
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975

Ihre Nähe zu Monsanto wurde ja schon im Vorfeld ihrer Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV mehrfach angesprochen, die Landesverbände des Ex-VDSF und Ex-DAV hielt das ja nicht davon ab, sie trotzdem zu wählen 

Anbei aktuelle Artikel zur allgemeinen Information zum Thema “Bienentod durch Pflanzenschutz”

Was Imker schon lange vermutet haben, ist nun bestätigt.

Und was Bienen gefährdet, kann zumindest auch Wasser gefährden.

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....utz.8714835c-b001-4183-a49e-f2016083b503.html

Siehe dazu auch von der Europäischen Behörde für Lebensmittelsicherheit: 
http://www.efsa.europa.eu/de/press/news/150826 

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/de/press/news/150730


----------



## keilerkopf (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es muss doch bei mehr als 600.000 organisierten Anglern/ Anglerinnen in Deutschland mindestens eine Person im Bundestag sitzen, die:
- unsere Interessen vertritt
- selbst Leidenschaft in unser aller Hobby hat
- keinerlei diskussionswürdige Verbindungen zu Großkonzernen aus der Branche besitzt
- einer Partei angehört, die ggf. auch mal etwas bewegen kann

Sehr frustrierend diese Nachrichten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Es muss doch bei mehr als 600.000 organisierten Anglern/ Anglerinnen in Deutschland mindestens eine Person im Bundestag sitzen, die:
> - unsere Interessen vertritt
> - selbst Leidenschaft in unser aller Hobby hat
> - keinerlei diskussionswürdige Verbindungen zu Großkonzernen aus der Branche besitzt
> ...




Das Problem ist nicht, wer im Bundestag sitzt (da gibts sogar Angler, Jan Korte z. B.), sondern was in den Landesverbänden der organisierten Angelfischer sitzt, die uns diesen Bundesverband DAFV beschert haben - und was die in den Bundesverband gewählt haben an "Kompetenz" für Angler und Angeln!

Wie die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrer Nähe zu Monsanto:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal wieder zum Thema Präsidentin und Honig macht intelligenter als Fisch:
> Dass die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, für eine eher “seltsame” Art von Naturschutz steht, ist ja spätestens seit 2008 schon bekannt:
> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975
> 
> ...




Da macht mir der Bundestag nun wirklich die wenigsten Sorgen..


PS:
Und im DAFV sind nach eigenen Angaben (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4394708#post4394708) ab 2016 nur noch knapp über 500.000 organisierte Angelfischer als Zahler dabei, ab 2017 wohl weniger als 400.000 (was nächstes Jahr auf der HV eine erneute Beitragerhöhung um mindestens 1 weiteren Euro bedeutet, wenn man die 2015 beschlossene Erhöhung in der Summe nach 2017 "retten" will).....

PPS:
Vergesst nicht, euch beim LSFV-SH zu bedanken, der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin des DAFV vorgeschlagen hat..

Und bei allen anderen LV (ausser LSFV-NDS), die das ja mit abgenickt haben...


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

500.000 Angler? 

Never.  Wieviel sind davon Doppelmitgliedschaften, Dreifach...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich schrieb organisierte Angelfischer und Zahler, nicht Angler...

Weil mir das klar ist.

Aber wer in mehreren Vereinen ist, zahlt sowohl mehrfach wie auch seine "Stimme" mehrfach gezählt wird.

Eben nicht das klassische "One man - one vote", sondern Stimmverteilung nach Bezahlung..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. das so schön formuliert hatte......


----------



## keilerkopf (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, wer im Bundestag sitzt (da gibts sogar Angler, Jan Korte z. B.), sondern was in den Landesverbänden der organisierten Angelfischer sitzt, die uns diesen Bundesverband DAFV beschert haben - und was die in den Bundesverband gewählt haben an "Kompetenz" für Angler und Angeln!
> 
> Wie die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrer Nähe zu Monsanto:
> 
> ...




Habe mich unglücklich ausgedrückt:
Finde es schade, dass man niemanden mit Anglerherz, Verständnis für unsere Berdürfnisse/Wünsche und entsprechendem Netzwerk für diese Position gewinnen konnte.

Betr. Bundestag:
halte es zumindest für vorteilhaft, wenn eine Vernetzung in entsprechende Arbeitsgruppen der politischen Seite besteht, um unsere Interessen dort zu vertreten. Kann gerne auch anders erfolgen als aus dem Bundestag


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hatte schon vor Jahren mal nachgefragt wg. Anglern im Bundestag...

Wussten die nicht mal in den einzelnen Fraktionen, wer alles von denen im Bundestag Angler ist ...



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Habe mich unglücklich ausgedrückt:
> Finde es schade, dass man niemanden mit Anglerherz, Verständnis für unsere Berdürfnisse/Wünsche und entsprechendem Netzwerk für diese Position gewinnen konnte.


Sie haben halt in den Landesverbänden auf den Vorschlag vom LSFV-SH gehört und den alle (ausser LSFV-NDS) abgenickt!!

Wohl weil ihnen eine Monsanto nahe stehende "Naturschützerin" einer nicht mehr im Bundestag vertretenen Splitterpartei, die zudem selber nicht angelt, eben als Vertretung für Angler (was zeigt, was die Landesverbände (ausser LSFV-NDS) von den Anglern halten) besser geeignet schien, als ein selber angelnder Politiker mit Ahnung von der Materie..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Seite des DAFV ist seit eingier Zeit down - weiss jemand was?
http://www.dafv.de/

Hoffnungsschimmer??


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ach du Sch***, wo krieg ich denn jetzt authentische Informationen her?! |scardie:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schade, da sind sie wieder - wieder eine Hoffnung für Angler und das Angeln verflogen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Providerrechnung durch Plünderung der Portokasse so eben noch bezahlt ?


----------



## Honeyball (26. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schade, dass Angeln nicht so populär ist wie Fußball, sonst wäre dieser Laden endlich auch mal in den Medien und im kritischen Fokus einer breiten Öffentlichkeit :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Honey,

ich dachte gestern nachmittag exakt das Gleiche, als der Liveticker reinkam, daß ein gewisser Verbandschef die PK nicht geben kann, da er von anderer Seite gerade 'interviewt' wird #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DAFV veröffentlicht wieder mal seine neuesten "Arbeits"nachweise..

Ich mach mir nicht mehr die Mühe, diese Lächerlichkeiten der Trümmertruppe einzeln auseinander zu nehmen.

Dass sie immer noch ihr "interaktionelles Arbeitsforum" hochjubeln, obwohl das nur der Ersatz ist dafür, dass sie im EU-Parlament keine interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe hingekriegt haben, erwähne ich nur am Rande...

Alle anderen neuen Meldungen sind wiederum keine "Leistungen" des DAFV,  sondern sie berichten nur über die Maßnahmen und Tätigkeiten anderer...

Und die schämen sich nicht mal................

Hier gehts lang, die obersten 5 Meldungen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wäre ja auch ok, wenn ein BV insgesamt so berichtet was Deutschlandweit so passiert, wenn...
- da auch mal was eigenes an Leistungen dabei wäre.
Und das mit zig Angestellten, Geschäftsführern, 2 Geschäftsstellen,... was machen die nur den ganzen Tag???
#c
- und bei den Berichten auch mal was Interessantes dabei wäre. Anhand der Auswahl der "Neuigkeiten" sieht man, wie Angler-Fern diese Bande überhaupt ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich find das immer so lustig wenn ich auf deren Seite immer lesen muss: 

Interessenvertreter Der Anglerinnen Und Angler
-Kompetent, Aktiv Und Erfolgreich *Beim Schutz Der Natur*

Werde mir das andere gleich mal durchlesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich find das immer so lustig wenn ich auf deren Seite immer lesen muss:
> 
> Interessenvertreter Der Anglerinnen Und Angler
> -Kompetent, Aktiv Und Erfolgreich *Beim Schutz Der Natur*
> ...



Ich hätte da was anderes fett geschrieben:
*Kompetent, Aktiv Und Erfolgreich *

*Kompetenz:*
Wenn man eine Fusion schon in der Entstehung versemmelt, dazu die organisierte Anglerschaft seit Aufnahme der "Arbeit" im DAFV spaltet (immer mehr LV treten aus) und die Finanzen nicht ohne Beitragserhöhgung hinkriegt:
Wo ist da die "Kompetenz"?
Beim Angler verarschen?

*Aktiv:*
Wenn sich selbst Bundestagsabgeordnete beschweren (Interview Gysi und Korte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4), dass man vom DAFV nix hört (die haben sich trotz abgewählter Bundestagsabgeordneter als Präsidentin nach nun fast 3 Jahren noch nicht mal bei den Fraktionen vorgestellt), während Tier- und richtige Naturschützer bei den Abgeordneten Schlange stehen:
Wo ist da die "Aktivität"?
Beim Eier  schaukeln?

*Erfolgreich:*
Wo und bei was war der DAFV seit seiner Gründung jemals für Angler oder das Angeln erfolgreich? Als Dr. Spahn, undementiert bis heute, von der Presse zitiert wurde, dass Angeln nur Ernährung sinnvoll sei und jeder maßige Fisch abzuknüppeln?
Wo ist da der "Erfolg"?
Bei der Anglerfeindlichkeit?



Sind natürlich nur einzelne Beispiele, wer hier im Forum, auch hier im Thread, mal die "Erfolgs"historie des DAFV und seines "kompetenten, aktiven und erfolgreichen" Haupt- und "Ehren"amtes betrachtet, wird sicher noch viel weiteres Material zur Ergänzung finden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und wieder meldet sich der DAFV:
Sie feiern ihre Meeresangeltage (immerhin ca. 130 organisierte Angelfischer sollen da gewesen sein, was die als Erfolg feiern - bei noch über 600.000 Zahlern. Und obwohl am dem Tag weitere zigtausend Angler und auch organisierte Angelfischer an der Ostsee unterwegs waren. Nur halt nix mit diesem DAFV zu tun haben wollten...).:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...rmann-dafv-meeresfischertage-2015-auf-fehmarn

Und natürlich bringt der DAFV auch gleich die "Erfolgsmeldung" über die Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten im LSFV-SH, dass die nicht nur für 2016 weiterzahlen wollen, sondern auch noch die Erhöhung mittragen.

Und so, wie auch in der öffentlichen Stellungnahme des LSFV-SH "vergessen" wurde darauf hinzuweisen, dass es einen Beschluss gibt, dass der LSFV-SH gleich wieder kündigt, um 2017 raus sein zu können (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4411036#post4411036), hat dies natürlich auch der DAFV "vergessen" zu erwähnen (für mich ist das Vorenthalten solcher grundlegenden Infos seitens Verantwortlicher auch schon als Lüge zu sehen):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-mitglied-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes

Das wiederum zeigt für mich, dass Haupt- und "Ehren"amt von LSFV-SH und dem DAFV zumindest in Sachen Kompetenz und Wahrheitsliebe sehr gut zusammen passen (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918)


----------



## orgel (29. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Erfolgreich:*
> Wo und bei was war der DAFV seit seiner Gründung jemals für Angler oder das Angeln erfolgreich? Als Dr. Spahn, undementiert bis heute, von der Presse zitiert wurde, dass Angeln nur Ernährung sinnvoll sei und jeder maßige Fisch abzuknüppeln?
> Wo ist da der "Erfolg"?
> Bei der Anglerfeindlichkeit?



Alles eine Frage der Definition |supergri|supergri Warum gibt es denn so schöne Worte wie "Negativerfolg"? Man kann zumindest einen Erfolg feiern #g Fast so gut wie "die schwarze Null"! Eigene Interessen oder Meinungen um- und durchzusetzen ist doch auch ein Erfolg, ob das die interessiert, für die man sich eigentlich engagieren oder einsetzen sollte, tut doch erstmal nicht viel zu Sache. Und schon gar nicht, wenn man gar nicht weiß bzw. sich dafür interessiert, war die, die ich vertreten darf, eigentlich machen und wo deren Interessen liegen.


----------



## harzsalm (30. September 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich kaufe ab sofort die Zeitschrift  BLINKER nicht mehr,um dem abgedruckten Verbandsmüll mit seinem Gesülze zu entfliehen!

Obwohl ja ab Jan.2016, diese Beiträge nicht mehr  abgedruckt werden sollen!


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

ein schimmer hoffnung:
die uns aufgeladene nichtangelnde frau dr., alias präsidentin des DAFV, könnte jetzt aus "persönlichen gründen" ihren vielerorts geforderten rücktritt einreichen. im verband ist eh nix mehr zu verdienen mangels 'massa' und Monsanto braucht jetzt lobbyistInnen en masse, um zu verhindern, dass Genmais verboten wird.
Und sie ist ja hinlänglich bevorzugt qualifiziert durch ihre bisherige arbeit für monsanto und ihr parteiliche orientierung:
*F*ür *D*en *P*rofit.

artikel dazu, zum genmais...

(ich fahr jetzt nochmal zum münster und stifte eine kerze...)


----------



## Wizard2 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hi jose|wavey:
du hoffst also das Monsanto von der Lobby Arbeit unserer allseits geliebten kompetenten Frau Dr. Präsidentin ,die erste und letzte des dafv,  so begeistert ist das sie für ihre Zwecke bezahlen möchte.:q
das bezweifeln ich irgendwie. 
wenn sie erst den Verband vollends  an die wand gefahren hat,  und dem Angel weiteren schaden zugefügt hat, wird sie aber evtl. peta Ehren Präsidentin #6


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

hmmm, ob und wie monsanto... koa ahnung net, stand zumindest schon mal auf der gehaltsliste. 
ich setze auf "Güterabwegung" der dame. DAFV ist "nix gutt" und eh pleite, warum sich also nicht für mehr Güter entscheiden?
(meine kerze brennt schon, hat nen euro gekostet...)


----------



## Wizard2 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

wenns hilft war der Euro Gold wert


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn es denn so wäre :vik::vik::vik:....

Wer würde ihr denn 'nachfolgen' ?
Doch nicht etwa der ex Jurastudent, dessen Jubelperser im dortigen Forum die Lobgesänge mit 'alles wird gut' beenden |uhoh:

Aber das andere könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, bzgl. Fokussierung auf 'andere' Lobbyarbeit.

Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon mal ( zwischen den Zeilen )schrieb :
Manche hier mögen 'sie' für überfordert halten, um den Ansprüchen von Monsanto zu genügen. ( aus Eurer Sicht )
Aber die Jungs + Mädels von Monsanto verstehen 'ihr' Handwerk. Und die holen sich gezielt die Lobbyisten, die man auch wie in der Augsburger Puppenkiste 'fernsteuern' kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier gehts nicht um Monsanto, sondern um den DAFV 2015.
Danke.

Die Beziehungen von Frau Dr., zu Monsanto sind das kleinste Problem für Angler und das Angeln - das zeigt nur die Unfähigkeit der LV; dass die so jemanden mit so einer Vergangenheit wählen.

Das Problem ist, dass weder Frau Dr., das Präsidium oder das Hauptamt Ahnung vom Angeln oder Anglern hat und dementsprechend anglerfeindlich agiert!!

Und dass die Strukturen in den LV und im BV eben die größten Abnicker nach spülen und nicht Kompetenz...

Und dass die LV trotzdem wieder alles - inkl. Betragserhöhung vom Geld der dumpf abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer - wie es eben nichthonigessende Wackeldackel so zu tun pflegen, tumb und stumpf abnicken werden am 10.10...

Jemand dagegen wetten??????


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

rischtisch.
geht nicht um jene oder irgendwelche firmen.
geht um den DAFV 2015 bzw. schon 2016 und um die zukunft des verbandes kreisende gedanken.
vor allem über dessen repräsetanten und deren mögliche optionen.

und natürlch hab ich da auch persönliches einfliessen lassen: iche in kirche und kerze für angler.

ich find, ich bin im thema.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um Monsanto, sondern um den DAFV 2015.
> Danke.


 
 Thomas,

 in Bezug auf den Originaltitel des Trööts hier, hast Du recht.

 Schreibe ich mal, um hier nicht mehr Punkte zu kassieren, als der VfB an diesem Wochenende in der BuLi :m
 Bin ein Sack; ich weiß 

 Ich schicke Dir morgen mal 'ne PN, was ich im Detail hierzu meinte. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Wetten, dass die wieder abnicken?​*Was haben wir nicht alles über die Versagens-Bilanz veröffentlicht des DAFV hier im Politik- und Verbandsforum.

Dazu zig Kündigungen von LV, Offene Briefe, Rücktritte von Präsidiumsmitgliedern, Stress mit Finanzen, Beitragszahlungen unter Vorbehalt, Versagen in der Bundespolitik laut Bundestagsabgeordnetem (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4) und, und, und, und....

Der LSFV-SH - bzw. die Delegierten da - hat nun eindrucksvoll vorgeführt, wie man das zahlende Anglervieh in seinen Vereinen richtig abzockt.

Obwohl man dem DAFV so sehr "vertraut", dass man nach Rücknahme der Kündigung gleich wieder beim DAFV "vorsichtshalber" kündigen will, wurde den organisierten Angelfischern schnell noch im Vorbeigehen die Zustimmung zur Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV aus den Rippen geleiert.

Dazu trägt sicher bei, dass die Präsidentin des DAFV Ehrenmitglied beim, LSFV-SH ist und man diese nicht im "Regen" stehen lassen möchte - auch wenn dafür die Zahler in den Vereinen im eigenen LV abkassiert werden müssen.

*Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, da ist nicht alleine der LSFV-SH...*

Auch andere Landesverbände haben Kündigungen zurückgezogen, wie der immer wieder umfallende Rheinische Fischereiverband. So bekloppt, dem DAFV für Nullleistung im Versprechen auf zukünftige Leistungen noch mehr Kohle hinterherzuschmeissen waren aber nicht mal die - der Rheinische wird gegen die Beitragserhöhung stimmen.

Was bei beiden LV gleich ist:
Die Delegierten wurden auf den Sitzungen, auf denen das abgestimmt wurde, NICHT VOLLUMFÄNGLICH über das Versagen des Bundesverbandes aufgeklärt, es wurde schön geredet, schön gefärbt, gemauschelt...

Und so siehts auch in den meisten anderen LV aus...,

Wir können wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass bei der Hauptversammlung des DAFV nun am 10. 10. 2015 das nicht viel anders aussehen wird.

Es wird wieder viel geredet werden über Wasserkraft, Kormoran und angelnde Enkel - das komplette Versagen des DAFV in Bundes- und Europapolitik um Angeln und Angler wird man unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

Und die von den LV-Führungen "eingenordeten" (der Begriff kriegt angesichts der Vorgänge im LSFV-SH als nördlichstem LV auch ne ganz eigene Bedeutung;-)) Delegierten werden am Ende wie die ganzen Jahre seit Rechtskraft DAFV und schon bei den Vorgängerverbänden wieder brav abnicken:
Das Erbe vom unsäglichen, anglerfeindlichen VDSF und dem Kad(av)ergehorsam im ehemaligen DAV

Es bleibt eben dabei:
Wer nichthonigessende Wackeldackel als  Delegierte hat, darf nicht erwarten, etwas Positives für Angler oder das Angeln zu erreichen.

Will jemand dagegen  wetten, dass die Beitragserhöhung zum abzocken der organisierten Angelfischer abgenickt werden wird am Ende?

Und dass die "Arbeit" der obskuren Finanzkommission als "Aufbruch zu neuen Ufern" verkauft werden wird?

Und eine klare, angelpolitische Zielsetzung, offensive und kompetente Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ersetzen soll?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Will jemand dagegen wetten, dass die Beitragserhöhung zum abzocken der organisierten Angelfischer abgenickt werden wird am Ende?


 
 ICH! Irgendwann muss die Scheixxe doch mal ein Ende haben!!!! Wir hatten Blutmond- da passieren oft unvorhergesehene Dinge. Da die Welt nicht untergegangen ist, trifft es den DAFV. Ist das nicht eine Argumentation?

 Ich setzt eine Kiste Pils!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

grins - was rauchst Du denn gerade?
;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Denk daran- ich habe die wahnwitzige Idee gehabt, dass der LSFV SH die Kündigung zurücknimmt und gleich wieder kündigt :vik:....#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Denk daran- ich habe die wahnwitzige Idee gehabt, dass der LSFV SH die Kündigung zurücknimmt und gleich wieder kündigt :vik:....#q#q#q


Naja, damit hattest Du ja auf das abzocken der organisierten Angelfischer gesetzt - nachvollziehbar..

Mit der Wette hier würdest Du ja darauf wetten, dass es irgendwo her auf die Delegierten Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat noch vor der HV regnen würde und sie tatsächlich was für Angler und das Angeln tun wollten..

Den Unterschied erkennst Du?


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aufbruch zu neuen Ufern? Interessant, wundern würde es mich nicht. Der Titanic gleich. 
 Einen Verband der es Abnickt kann ich gleich benennen, den LAVB( Brandenburg).
 Da kann man sabbeln soviel man will. Man will die Basis nicht verstehen, das sie mit der BV-Arbeit und noch mehr mit deren Unterstützung unzufrieden ist.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hast Du Infos oder Vermutung?

Naja, die Brandenburger müssen ja auch. 

Immerhin haben die Brandenburger damals den DAV zur Zustimmung zur (Kon)Fusion - ohne festschreiben von angelpolitischen Punkten und von wegen "auf Augenhöhe", wie von Markstein damals versprochen - "erpresst" mit der Drohung, sonst aus dem DAV austreten zu wollen..

Begründung:
Weniger Beiträge als im DAV.....

Für diese "Weitsicht" der Brandenburger wünsche ich nen Beitrag von minimum 50 Euro/Zahler..
;-)))

Ist ähnlich wie beim LSFV-SH, die ja "ihrem" Ehrenmitglied, der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, im DAFV  "helfen" müssen.

Auch für die Blöxxxxxx finde ich 50 Euro/Zahler durchaus angemessen ;-)


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nur eine Vermutung. Aber ich kenne uns Preußen. Wir rebellieren nicht gegen die Obrigkeit. Wir bekämpfen die Kröten , die man uns hinschmeißt, am besten dadurch, das wir sie schlucken.
Im Gegenteil für eine Revolution, bei der wir den Zug benutzen müssen, kaufen wir uns sogar noch eine Fahrkarte. 
Aber einem echte Brandenburger, legt man bei der Geburt einen Stein auf die Brust, damit er schon als Kind das Jammern lernt. 
Und nicht gemeckert ist genug gelobt. Wie schon unser großer König, Friederich der Zweite, sagte.|gr:


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nur eine Vermutung. Aber ich kenne uns Preußen. Wir rebellieren nicht gegen die Obrigkeit. Wir bekämpfen die Kröten , die man uns hinschmeißt, am besten dadurch, das wir sie schlucken.
> Im Gegenteil für eine Revolution, bei der wir den Zug benutzen müssen, kaufen wir uns sogar noch eine Fahrkarte.
> Aber einem echte Brandenburger, legt man bei der Geburt einen Stein auf die Brust, damit er schon als Kind das jammern lernt.
> Und nicht gemeckert ist genug gelobt. Wie schon unser großer König, Friederich der Zweite, sagte.|gr:



Schön beschrieben...aber jenau so isset!:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aufbruch zu neuen Ufern..?

Mit Verlaub,man verrennt sich ja bereits hoffnungslos auf heimischen Terrain[emoji28] 

Mangels Orientierung und vor allem Zielkoordinierung, reicht das gerade mal für 'ne 360 Grad Runde bei 1m Radius.Geistiger Tellerrand und so..

Vorwärts nimmer,rückwärts immer.Da geht noch was[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Einen Verband der es Abnickt kann ich gleich benennen, den LAVB( Brandenburg).
> Da kann man sabbeln soviel man will. Man will die Basis nicht verstehen, das sie mit der BV-Arbeit und noch mehr mit deren Unterstützung unzufrieden ist.


Dazu muss es ja Mitgliederbeschlüsse geben.
Hast du Info wann die erfolgt sind, welches Abstimmungsergebnis,... ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu muss es ja Mitgliederbeschlüsse geben.


 
 Hallo? Die Delegierten stimmen nach bestem Gewissen ab... Wir reden von der organisierten Angelfischer Verbandswelt. Mitglieder? Mitreden? Meinungen hinterfragen oder gar berücksichtigen? Der Gedanke ist fast noch bekloppter als meine Wette gegen Thomas...


----------



## GreyShade (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guden!

Von mir gibts auch ne Kiste Pils dagegen. Mag sein, dass einiges durchkommt, aber stumpfes Abnicken: Nein.


Natürlich geb ich die Kiste auch bei "nichtstumpfen" Abnicken....


Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Revilo62 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu muss es ja Mitgliederbeschlüsse geben.
> Hast du Info wann die erfolgt sind, welches Abstimmungsergebnis,... ?



Soweit ich der Satzung entnehmen kann, ist hierzu ein Beschluss des Landesverbandstages erforderlich, dieser findet lt. Satzung im 1. Halbjahr eines jeden Jahres statt. Die letzte Satzungsänderung von lt. Website 2010 und 
ich hatte es schon Thomas geschrieben, lt. Satzung ist der LAVB Nachfolger des DAV in Brandenburg und Mitglied im *Deutschen 
Anglerverband , *kein Scheiß, kann man nachlesen.
Insofern frage ich mich schon, welchen Weg der LAVB geht, was die in Brandenburg machen ist gut, aber in Richtung 
BV herrscht Stillschweigen, zumindest nach außen.
Sind wohl auch nicht auf dem deutschen Fischereitag großartig in Erscheinung getreten, waren zwar da, aber mehr auch nicht.
Schon sehr geheimnisvoll oder pure Berechnung.
Die Hoffnung liegt beim neuen Präsi, schauen wir mal.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn ich es noch richtig im Sinn habe, sind wir im LAVB über 70000 Mitglieder.  Wenn der LAVB aus der Trümmertruppe austritt,  wars das für den BV. Schuldenmäßig gesehen, haben wir zusammen mit den Sachsen dem BV schon mindestens einmal den Hals gerettet.  Und unsere Führungsetage wird es wieder tun. Fragt mich bloß nicht warum. Mir ist es lieber wenn der BV vor die Hunde geht.  Denn die Arbeit der LAVB, ist in Brandenburg sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar Vorbildlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gerade weil die in Brandenburg gute Arbeit zu machen scheinen, ist der grundsätzliche Verrat am Angeln und an den Anglern in Deutschland umso weniger verständlich (und sie verraten eigentlich auch die Brandenburger.
Überlegt man, wie viel Tonnen Fisch man für 210.000 Euro/Jahr einsetzen könnte oder was man da alles Sinnvolles im Land anfangen könnte, würde die Kohle nicht für einen nutzlosen Bundesverband rausgehauen werden - für nen guten Bundesverband könnten sie aber gerne nen 10er ausgeben.....).

Aber nur zur Erinnerung:
Es geht ja nicht um Brandenburg hier, sondern um den Bundesverband 2015 und gerade speziell die Mehrheit der abnickenden Wackeldackel aus allen LV..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> *Wetten, dass die wieder abnicken?​*Was haben wir nicht alles über die Versagens-Bilanz veröffentlicht des DAFV hier im Politik- und Verbandsforum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Genau so meine ich das auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Denk ich an den DAFV in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht*​
*DAFV "produziert" immer weitere Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei​*
Ein Kommentar

Nach allem was man so hört (hing ja am Wochenende wieder viel am Telefon) zeichnet sich immer deutlicher ab, dass die verbleibenden Rest-LV im DAFV mehrheitlich bereit sein werden, vom Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer den untätigen und unfähigen DAFV weiter nicht nur durchzufüttern, sondern denen noch mehr Angelfischerkohle hinter her zu schmeissen.

Dafür spricht eine Mail des Verbands Deutscher Karpfenangel-Clubs e.V. als Antwort auf den "Offenen Brief" der Hessen genauso (die Beitragserhöhung wäre für den VDKAC kein Thema und man glaube, dass diese von einigen Verbänden als Grund nur vorgeschoben werde, um einen Austritt zu begründen), wie Äußerungen verschiedener Funktionäre diverser Landesverbände auf unterschiedlichen Veranstaltungen (wenn ein Funktionär aus Brandenburg z.B. laut für die Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV trommelt, weiss man ja, was die Stunde geschlagen hat).

Ob und in wie weit weitere LV so dumm sein werden wie der LSFV-SH; der die Kündigung zurücknimmt, die Beitragserhöhung durchwinken will um gleich wieder zu kündigen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4411036#post4411036), oder wie der Rheinische Fischereiverband, der zwar die Kündigung zurücknimmt, aber wenigstens nicht für die Beitragserhöhung stimmt, wird sich zeigen. 

Ob es stimmt, dass LV wie Rheinland-Pfalz und Hamburg kündigen wollen, wenn die Beitragserhöhung kommt, ob neben Niedersachsen dann auch die Sachsen und evtl. weitere wirklich ernst machen mit der Kündigung für 2017, ob auch diesmal die Beschlüsse der HV unwidersprochen akzeptiert werden oder deren Gültigkeit auch mal gerichtlich überprüft, das wird sich dann auch zeigen..

Dass mit Niedersachsen und Bayern auf jeden Fall die beiden größten Landesverbände dem DAFV schon deutlichst den Rücken gekehrt haben, wird wohl niemand mehr bestreiten wollen - ebensowenig dass eine "einheitliche" Vertretung ohne die größten LV bestenfalls ein (schlechter) Witz ist..

*Fakt ist:*
Die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischer durch den DAFV geht weiter, weil der DAFV nicht willens oder in Lage ist ist, konsequent, zielführend und kompetent für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten und so die LV zu einen...

Dass die Abwatschung des Präsidiums und Hauptamtes des DAFV für deren mangelhafte Leistung über 2einhalb Jahre nach Rechtskraft durch das Werk der obskuren Finanzkommission (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4387710#post4387710, an dem ja selbst Präsidentin und GF des DAFV noch mitwirkten) auch öffentlich wurde, wird wohl die Mehrheit der nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel unter den Delegierten am 10.10. nicht daran hindern, diesem damit nachgewiesen versagenden DAFV trotzdem noch mal mehr Kohle ihrer organisierten Angelfischer angedeihen zu lassen.

Und so eine Reform (mit dem Fusionsvertrag und der Satzung eh nicht sinnvoll möglich) oder durch die mögliche Alternative über eine Anglergruppe im DFV (siehe:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838), um die Ressourcen, Kompetenz und das öffentliche Ansehen des DFV nutzen zu können, oder einen vernünftigen Lobbyverband für Angler und das Angeln neu zu gründen, am Ende verhindern werden.

Und so der weitere Niedergang und die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei sowohl durch den DAFV wie auch durch die abnickenden Delegierten der Landesverbände zementieren werden  wird.

Arme Angler in Deutschland..

Armes Angeln in Deutschland....

Für mich persönlich wirds immer einfacher, merkwürdig find ich da schon lange nix mehr bei den Abnickerverbänden (ob Ex-VDSF oder Ex-DAV):
Für, oder nicht gegen den DAFV = Anglerfeind..........

Denn wer durch abstellen von Finanzen, Ressourcen und Personal und Stimmen für den Natuschutzverband DAFV verhindert, dass diese Ressourcen zur Schaffung eines kompetenten, schlanken, schlagkräftigen, für Angler und das Angeln arbeitenden Lobbyverbandes frei werden, schadet Anglern und dem Angeln genauso wie PETA....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Habe ich doch einige Posts vorher gesagt. Da braucht man keine seherischen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dass ausgerechnet "Karpfenangler" den DAFV stützen & zusätzlich finanzieren wollen, ist ja komplett paradox. #d

Der DAFV vertritt ganz offiziell eine Anti-Release-Politik, mehr noch, spricht sich für die Entnahme eines jeden Fanges & Verwertungspflicht aus.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Spahns Äußerung ist bis heute vom DAFV und allen/den meisten angeschlossenen LVs unwidersprochen!
Dazu kommt noch, dass Karpfenangler Verbandsseitig mit den verpönten "Trophäenfischern" in einem Atemzug genannt und überall als "Schwarzer Peter" für Restriktionen beschuldigt werden.

Welche Verbands-Trolle sind in diesen Kapfen-Verband 
http://www.vdkac.de/
denn installiert worden?
Oder herrscht da völlige Ahnungslosigkeit, denn wie kommen die ansonsten dazu, eine solche Aussage, "pro DAFV, pro Beitragserhöhung", zu tätigen, wenn sie doch gleichzeitig auf der HP die Standpunkte vertreten:
_"Der VDKAC vertritt deshalb die Meinung, dass kapitale Laichfische nicht  zwingend abgeschlagen werden müssen. Variable Lösungen wie z. B. das  „Küchenfenster“ sind anzustreben, um die jeweiligen Fischbestände  natürlich zu erhalten. Daher sollte sich jeder Angler das Recht  vorbehalten dürfen, gefangene Fische auch zurückzusetzen." _(Das ist genau die gegenteilige Haltung zum DAFV)_
"...Dies ist immer im Einzelfall zu prüfen."_ (Durch wen denn? Eigenverantwortlich durch den Angler selbst? - Auch das ist genau die gegenteilige Haltung zum DAFV)
Ist dies durch die Mitglieder abgesegnet worden? 
Sind diese überhaupt über gegenteiligen, Carp-Hunter-Feindlichen Standpunkte des DAFV informiert?


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Thomas
Haben die "Spezialverbände" den LV entsprechende Stimmrechte?
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/landes-und-spezialverbaende#spezial


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja, natürlich...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aber angewiesen sind die doch überwiegend auf DAFV Gewässer?[emoji57] 

Das ausgerechnet die nicken..merkwürdig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Für mich persönlich wirds immer einfacher, merkwürdig find ich da schon lange nix mehr bei den Abnickerverbänden (ob Ex-VDSF oder Ex-DAV):
Für, oder nicht gegen den DAFV = Anglerfeind..........

Denn wer durch bereitstellen von Finanzen, Ressourcen und Personal und Stimmen für den Natuschutzverband DAFV verhindert, dass diese Ressourcen zur Schaffung eines kompetenten, schlanken, schlagkräftigen, für Angler und das Angeln arbeitenden Lobbyverbandes frei werden, schadet Anglern und dem Angeln genauso wie PETA....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Trotz allem wirds spannend bleiben, da Baden-Württemberg durch deren Fusion bei dieser HV keine Stimmen hat und die (das Mitglied der obskuren Finanzkommission Kath kommt ja von daher) waren auch immer gute Abnicker für den DAFV...

Zählt man mal nach bisherigen Erfahrungen durch, wirds recht knapp werden mit pro/contra Erhöhung.

Da kommts dann auch drauf an, ab sich der LSFV-NDS die Beschneidung seiner Mitgliederrechte (Halbierung der Stimmen wg. Zahlung auf Treuhandkonto) am Ende  so gefallen lässt oder nicht..

*Dennoch gehe ich weiterhin davon aus, dass die nichthongiessenden Wackeldackel am Ende wie bisher ja immer mehrheitlich blind, tump und stumpf abnicken werden - ist ja nicht das Geld der Delegierten, sondern das von deren Angelfischern - so what??*

Das hat also nach wie vor Bestand:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> *Wetten, dass die wieder abnicken?​*Was haben wir nicht alles über die Versagens-Bilanz veröffentlicht des DAFV hier im Politik- und Verbandsforum.
> 
> ...



Das natürlich auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *Denk ich an den DAFV in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht*​
> *DAFV "produziert" immer weitere Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei​*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

PS:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trotz allem wirds spannend bleiben, da Baden-Württemberg durch deren Fusion bei dieser HV keine Stimmen hat und die (das Mitglied der obskuren Finanzkommission Kath kommt ja von daher) waren auch immer gute Abnicker für den DAFV...



Da stellt sich dann doch auch die Frage:
Was ist ein "einheitlicher" "Bundes"verband DAFV *ohne drei der größten Länder* (Bayern, Niedersachsen und B-W) überhaupt wert?

Darf man sowas überhaupt noch guten Gewissens "Bundes"verband nennen?

Oder wäre da nicht "Sammelbecken für nichthonigessende Übergebliebene" besser?


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zählt man mal nach bisherigen Erfahrungen durch, wirds recht knapp werden mit pro/contra Erhöhung.


Verständnisfrage:
zähle ich die auf der dafv-HP genannten Verbände durch, komme ich auf über 41.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/landes-und-spezialverbaende
|kopfkrat

Ich hab ansonsten die Übersicht verloren, wer welche Beschlüsse gefasst hat und wie lt. Beschluss abstimmen wird. Dazu die entsprechende Stimmenanzahl...
Ausserdem gibt es ja echte weisse Informationsflecken bei so einigen Mitgliedsverbänden.
|kopfkrat
Ob wir mal eine Übersicht dazu erarbeitet kriegen?
Aber die Zeit wird ja langsam knapp.
DAFV-JHV ist wann genau? Mitte Oktober?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Am Wochenende jetzt ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann stell ich mal genug Scotch bereit.
Zum Frust wegspülen #t
oder zum Feiern


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trotz allem wirds spannend bleiben, da *Baden-Württemberg* durch deren Fusion bei dieser HV *keine Stimmen* hat und die (das Mitglied der obskuren Finanzkommission Kath kommt ja von daher) waren auch immer gute Abnicker für den DAFV...
> 
> Zählt man mal nach bisherigen Erfahrungen durch, wirds recht knapp werden mit pro/contra Erhöhung.
> 
> Da kommts dann auch drauf an, ab sich der LSFV-NDS die Beschneidung seiner Mitgliederrechte (*Halbierung der Stimmen wg. Zahlung auf Treuhandkonto*) am Ende  so gefallen lässt oder nicht..



Hab ich da was überlesen ;+ *BW* null Stimmen.
*NDS* hat doch quasi bei der letzten HV bezahlt, wenn auch nur unter Vorbehalt. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



mathei schrieb:


> *NDS* hat doch quasi bei der letzten HV bezahlt, wenn auch nur unter Vorbehalt. #c


Das war aber nach dem (nicht nur in meinen Augen juristisch aber kaum haltbaren) Stichtag zum Zahlen zur Stimmermittlung laut Satzung DAFV mit 15.10..

Und dass bis dato vom FA Hannover auf die Nachfrage vom LSFV-NDS wegen Gemeinützigkeit wohl noch keine Antwort kam (der Vorbehaltsgrund, nun ein Jahr her), sagt auch nix Gutes für den DAFV - wärs klar und ohne Probleme wie es der DAFV ja sieht, wär das längst durch, auch bei langsam arbeitenden Behörden.

Aber weder der LSFV-NDS noch der DAFV liess bis dato dazu was verlautbaren, also noch gute Hoffnung, dass der DAFV diese Kohle wieder zurückzahlen muss ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet "Karpfenangler" den DAFV stützen & zusätzlich finanzieren wollen, ist ja komplett paradox. #d
> ...


Da man die Äusserungen des Karpfenangler-Verbandes nicht nachvollziehen kann, hab ich mir gedacht, ich frag sie einfach mal dazu. 

Facebook-Seite: 
https://www.facebook.com/Verband-Deutscher-Karpfenangel-Clubs-eV-460577604011635/timeline/

Text (links in der Spalte "Besucher-Beiträge"):

_Der VDKAC hat in einer Mail an die anderen DAFV-Mitgliedsverbände auf den „offenen Brief“ des hessischen LV-Präsidenten Däschler geantwortet.
In der Mail heisst es unter anderem, dass „die Beitragserhöhung des DAFV kein Thema für den VDKAC ist“.

Der Karpfenanglerberband will also für die Beitragserhöhung stimmen.
Und das, obwohl er in der Mail die von Däschler genannte Kritik, der DAFV möge sich endlich „vorbehaltlos für die Interessen der Angler einsetzen“ teilt.

Ich frage mich, warum ausgerechnet die Karpfenangler weiterhin den DAFV stützen, darüber hinaus dem Bundesverband sogar noch mehr Beitragsgelder der Angler hinterher schmeißen wollen?

Was hat der Bundesverband unter Führung der Präsidentin Happach-Kasan in den rund 3 Jahren seit der Fusion (die eigentlich eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF war) für Angler geleistet?
Ich sehe da nur "Blabla um Wasserkraft & Kormoran, Anglergelder für Casting auf der grünen Wiese und Beschäftigung mit sich selbst".
Längst ist beispielsweise bekannt geworden, dass Happach-Kasan u.a. die Beitragsgelder für Umzüge der Geschäftsstellen verbraten will …und eben nicht um endlich Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln zu machen, was die primäre Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes wäre.
Lobbyarbeit hat bis heute nicht stattgefunden.

Was hat der Bundesverband bisher gerade für Karpfenangler geleistet?
Da fällt die Antwort leicht: nicht nur nichts, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, es wird Politik gegen die spezialisierte Karpfenangelei gemacht!
- Der ehem. Geschäftsführer Spahn (nun für Europaarbeit zuständig) hat sich öffentlich für eine Verwertungspflicht eines jeden(!) gefangenen Fisches stark gemacht (Ausnahme nur Schonzeit & Mindestmaß; Beifänge oder Hege hat er bewusst nicht als Ausnahmen genannt).
Diese Aussage steht bis heute unwidersprochen im Raum.
- Karpfenangler werden stetig immer wieder mit den „verpönten Trophäenanglern“ gleichgesetzt, in einem Atemzug genannt und als Hauptschuldige für Angriffe durch Angelgegner und drohende bis schon erfolgte Restriktionen durch die Gesetzgeber denunziert.
- usw. usw.

Wie passt das mit dem Standpunkt des VDKAC, „für eine freie Entscheidung beim Zurücksetzen“, zusammen?

Dieser Bundesverband vertritt nicht die Interessen der Angler!
Er spricht sich ausdrücklich gegen die Interessen der Karpfenangler aus!

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn wenigstens der VDKAC die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt und somit konsequenterweise gegen die Beitragserhöhung stimmt?
Darüber hinaus auch die Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband kündigt, wie es so einige andere Landesverbände machen oder bereits durchgezogen haben?

Bayern ist raus, die Niedersachsen treten aus, einige andere Landesverbände auch. Damit sind vor allem die beiden größten Landesverbände weg, die „bundesweite Einheit der Angler“, die sowieso nie bestand, ist gegessen.

Das bisherige Totschlagargument der „fehlenden Alternative“ ist auch Geschichte, denn der DFV (Deutsche Fischerei-Verband) hat sich als bessere Alternative empfohlen, die auch bereits aktiv erfolgreich Lobbyarbeit in Bund & EU betreibt.
Ok, der VDKAC äußerst sich in der Mail skeptisch bis kritisch zu den Berufsfischern.
Trotzdem wäre der DFV oder auch gar keine Alternative immer noch besser (& billiger) als der nichts leistende & Karpfenangler-feindliche DAFV!

„Ich kann freilich nicht sagen, ob es besser werden wird, wenn es anders wird; 
aber soviel kann ich sagen: 
es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.“
(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)

Mein Aufruf an den VDKAC: 
ebnet mit den anderen austretenden Landesverbänden und denen, die zumindest gegen die Beitragserhöhung stimmen, den Weg für einen Neuanfang …in welcher Form auch immer.
Wer weiterhin durch das Bereitstellen von Finanzen, Ressourcen, Personal und Stimmen für den Naturschutzverband DAFV verhindert, 
dass diese Ressourcen zur Schaffung eines kompetenten, schlanken, schlagkräftigen, für Angler und das Angeln arbeitenden Lobbyverbandes frei werden, 
schadet Anglern und dem Angeln genauso wie PETA.

Petri Heil._


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

kati, auf rechtschreibung überprüft?

muss es nicht eigentlich VDKACK heissen?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> DAFV-JHV ist wann genau?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende jetzt ;-)


Dann entscheidet sich an diesem Wochenende auch das Schicksal unserer Wettangel-Verbände, DSAV & DMV?
Da hatten doch so einige LVs gedroht, _"entweder die oder wir"_.

Oder opfert der DAFV inhaltliche Themen, Schachentscheidungen, alles irgendwie Relevante,...
wieder der für ihn einzig wichtigen Frage, 
_"kriegen wir die Beitragserhöhung durch"_?


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



			
				kati48268;4415065
Da hatten doch so einige LVs gedroht schrieb:
			
		

> "entweder die oder wir"[/I].



Als Bundesverband würde ich das vollkommen entspannt sehen... Sind doch eh alles nur leere Drohungen und eher Versprecher als "Versprechen"!
Bei uns im "Dorf" ist Sonntag "Oktoberfest" mit (leider nur) Hofbräuhaus-Festbier (und nicht das Augustiner) - wird wohl ein "Frusttrinken" werden!


----------



## holgär (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo kati,

Wettangelverband ist politisch inkorrekt !

Modernes Süßwasser- oder Meeresangeln ist besser !
(Hegen, Pflegen, Fangen, Besetzen, Wirtschaftsförderung, caritative Zewcke fördern ;-)))))

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Soweit ich weiss, wollen die doch laut Beschluss ihrer ausserordentlichen HV eh  raus ausm DAFV..

Für Angler ist dieser Veranstaltungsverband (ob nu Wett- oder Hegeangeln, das hat Dr. Spahn ja klargestellt, dass das nur ein anderer Ausdrcuk fürs gleiche Geschehen ist) DSAV eh nicht relevant, da die angelpolitisch eh nix machen, sondern nur versuchen ihre Veranstaltungen durchzuziehen....

Das betrifft nur ein paar Hochleistungsangler, die weiter international dabei sein wollen..

Zum DSAV gibts eh nen eigenen Thread, hier im DAFV-Thread eh nicht relevant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ab morgen beginnt wieder die große Anglerverarsche/abzocke..

Präsidiumssitzung DAFV 

Freitag Verbandsausschuss

Samstag Hauptversammlung

Auch wenn bisher nach zuverlässigen Infos aus dem Präsidiumsumfeld noch keine gesicherte Mehrheit für die Beitragserhöhung da ist, wette ich immer noch auf mehrheitliches abnicken am Schluss..

Die Präsidentin wird wohl auf "präsidial"machen, die "Brandrede" (Auflösung ohne Beitragserhöhung) dürfte wohl von Mau kommen...

Zahlen werden am Ende die Zeche wieder die organisierten Angelfischer (kohlemäßig) und die richtigen Angler (angelpolitisch)......


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Vom Verbandsausschuss....​*
Aus Berichten diverser Teilnehmer, die mich informierten, zusammen gestellt und kommentiert-

*Anglerboard wieder Thema*
Leute, Leute, Leute, manchmal wäre ich doch gerne dabei, statt immer nur berichtet zu bekommen.....

Selbstverständlich war das Anglerboard wieder Thema (wie wichtig wir doch sein müssen, was? Wenn die auf jeder HV über uns sprechen müssen ;-)))

Weil wir immer alles so schnell veröffentlichen würden, dass es nicht geht, dass wir immer aus internen Reihen informiert werden würden.. ..

Als Beispiel wurde diesmal aus LV-Kreisen der Fisch des Jahres genannt, den die anwesenden Präsis selber noch nicht kannten ...

Liebe DAFVler:
ICH habe den Newsletter des DAFV abonniert und nach Erhalt des Newsletters zum Fisch des Jahres dazu veröffentlicht..

DAS ist kein Hexenwerk!

Da gabs keine Informanten.

DAS STAND OFFIZIELL AUF DER DAFV-Seite ;-)))))

Aber ich kann nix dafür, wenn ihr NICHT DEN NEWSLETTER EURES DAFV abonniert ;-))))))))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308292

*Beitragserhöhung*
Diverse LV, neben den eh schon gekündigten, machten klar, dass sie kündigen würden, sollte die Beitragserhöhung durchgehen (Hamburg z. B.)..

Andere wie Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt trommelten dagegen für die Beitragserhöhung (gerade bei Brandenburg, die ja damals den DAV "erpressten" um in den DAFV wegen niedrigerer Beiträge zu kommen, ist das noch lachhafter als bei den Sachsen-Anhaltinern).

Da die Gegner der Erhöhung ihre Linie wohl schon festgelegt hatten (Kündigung bei Beitragserhöhung) kam von denen nicht viel bzw. keine Beiträge zum Thema.

*Verwendung der Gelder*
Würde mehr Geld reinkommen als gedacht, würde man das verwenden, um eine Immobilie in Berlin zu kaufen. Der Mietvertrag der Berliner Geschäftsstelle läuft aus. 

(Da es keine neue Geschäftsordnung gibt, müssen die aber immer noch die liquiden Mittel bereit halten!
Aber was kümmert den DAFV schon Satzung, Geschäftsordnung oder Absprachen??)

Obwohl auch mehrere LV ja ankündigten, bei einer Beitragserhöhung auch zu kündigen, wurde nicht drüber gesprochen, wie diese Ausfälle dann ab 2017 finanziert werden sollen.

Dann müssen ja die dummen Übergebliebenen noch mehr zahlen, um das auszugleichen - es sei ihnen vergönnt...

*Streitpunkte*
Der LSFV-NDS ging gegen die ihm aberkannten Stimmen vor.
Da der DAFV sich hier einmal mehr uneinsichtig zeigte, wird das wohl (ich vermute je nach Abstimmungsergebnis Beitragserhöhung - ab 2017 sind die ja eh raus) im Nachgang gerichtlich geklärt werden..

*Und der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat die Quittung für seine Dummheit bekommen, die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen.*
Obwohl im Protokoll der letzten DAFV-HV ja nachlesbar ist, dass der Rheinische Fischereiverband zugestimmt hatte, die Abstimmung über den Verbleib des DSAV (Antrag Rheinischer) auf diese HV zu verlegen, stand das weder auf der Tagesordnung, noch wird darüber abgestimmt werden, obwohl der Vorsitzende des Rheinischen dies auf der Sitzung jetzt extra nochmal angesprochen hatte.
Das hatte das DAFV-Präsidium trotz Versprechen (Protokoll) jetzt verhindert.

Das wurde auf der Ausschusssitzung (obwohl die gar nix beschliessen kann) dann mit 25:9 Stimmen der Anwesenden (nicht Stimmverteilung an Hand Größe) dann auch so abgestimmt...

Zum Dank also für die Rückkehr des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes wurde dann vom Präsidium des DAFV der Landesverband gleich richtig verarscht, indem sie diese Abstimmung gegen das Protokoll der vorigen Sitzung nicht auf die Tagesordnung setzten - ob das denen zu denken gibt im Rheinischen?

Ich glaube ja, da fehlt auch furchtbar viel Honig beim Rheinischen....

*Neuer Kandidat für Behindertenanglerreferat*
Neben Rainer Gube vom Rheinischen (das Pöstchen war wohl der Dank für die Rücknahme der Kündigung des Rheinischen) stellt sich auch Roger Bach vom Handicapverband zur Wahl.

*Weiterer Abgang*
Baden-Württemberg ist nach der Fusion im Land raus und war nur noch als Gast anwesend.

Eine Rückkehr steht in den Sternen, das dies in B-W umstritten ist und gerade sparsame Schwaben eigentlich nicht so bescheuert sein können, dieser Trümmertruppe DAFV noch Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer hinter her zu schmeissen..

Ansonsten wie immer nur viel unnützes Blablabla.........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde mehr Geld reinkommen als gedacht, würde man das verwenden, um eine Immobilie in Berlin zu kaufen.


_"Kaufen"_... |bigeyes 
Und dann noch dem Wunsch von Frau Dr. entsprechend, "Im Zentrum, am Wasser gelegen...", was?!
Es wird immer besser!
Da sind die Beitragsherhöhungsmittel ja gut angelegt. :r

Übrigens, Satzung DAFV §20 Satz 3: "
Bei  Auflösung  oder  Aufhebung  des  Verbandes  oder bei  Wegfall  seines  bisherigen  Zwecks fällt das Vermögen des Verbandes an die Bundesrepublik Deutschland zur Verwendung für gemeinnützige Zwecke der Jugendpflege."




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Dank also für die Rückkehr des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes wurde  dann vom Präsidium des DAFV der Landesverband gleich richtig verarscht,


Nachdem Frau Dr.-Fan & Rheinischen-Vize Eva Rohmann ihren Präsi Sollbach in Abwesenheit mit dem Kündigungs-Rückwärts-Salto verarscht hat, geschieht denen das nur recht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

also bis jetzt find ich die bescheuerten Brandenburger und die noch bescheuerteren vom Rheinischen am besten..

Kommen aber immer noch Meldungen durch bei mir, vielleicht kommt noch Besseres ;-))

Dass man diese ganzen Xxxxxxxx aber nicht ansatzweise ernst nehmen kann, das zeigt sich immer mehr...

Genauso, dass es Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und Hauptamt definitiv immer besser schafft, die organisierte Angelfischerei zu spalten statt zu einen...

Passt scho..........


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... 25:9 Stimmen der Anwesenden ...


Lt. Satzung haben die Mitglieder des Präsidiums und der LVs je 1 Stimme.

25+9=34.

Auf der HP steht ja, es sind 41 Landes- & Spezialverbände, wobei 47 Mitgliedsverbände namentlich benannt werden ( |kopfkrat ).

Da ja einige Präsidiumsmitglieder da sein dürften... *wo ist denn der Rest?*
_(Und wieviele Mitgliedsverbände sind's denn nun; 41 oder 47?)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sin keine 47, weil einige der genannten Regionaluntergruppen sind (bei den Sachsen z.B.)..

Zudem ist nu B-W auch raus (waren ja auch 3 oder 4 vorher).. 

aber ob man nun 47 oder 37 oder 27 Dilettantenverbände hat - was änderts oder solls?



Der Hesse Däschler hat übrigens auch offiziell nicht viel erzählt auf der Versammlung, trotz vorheriger großspuriger Hinterzimmertreffen und "geheimer offener Briefe" mit viel Kritik an Verband und Präsidentin/Präsidium ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Der Hesse Däschler hat übrigens auch offiziell nicht viel erzählt...


Den muss eine(r) in Schwung bringen |supergri
So wie er schreibt braucht der einen kleinen Adrenalinschub, dann rollt die Billiardkugel wie von selbst.
Vielleicht sollte er sich auch etwas M/W-ut antrinken.
_*schupps schupps*_


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben Rainer Gube vom Rheinischen (das Pöstchen war wohl der Dank für die Rücknahme der Kündigung des Rheinischen)



Hat der DAFV eigentlich eine Whistleblower-Policy und eine 'Ethikkommission' |kopfkrat

|muahah:


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anglerboard wieder Thema*
> Leute, Leute, Leute, manchmal wäre ich doch gerne dabei, statt immer nur berichtet zu bekommen.....
> 
> Selbstverständlich war das Anglerboard wieder Thema (wie wichtig wir doch sein müssen, was? Wenn die auf jeder HV über uns sprechen müssen ;-)))
> ...



Das mag von der inhaltlichen Bedeutung her ja nebensächlich sein.
Für mich ist es jedoch erneut ein klarer Beweis, dass dort Leute sitzen, die Ihrem Ehrenamt und den damit verbundenen Aufgaben in keinster Weise gerecht werden. "Stammtischblöker" wäre wohl noch geprahlt, denn dort herrscht mit Sicherheit mehr Kompetenz und Wissen, als in diesem Verbandsausschuss. 

Auf der anderen Seite, so wie die sich bisher blamiert haben, muss ihnen jetzt auch nichts mehr peinlich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, so wie die sich bisher blamiert haben, muss ihnen jetzt auch nichts mehr peinlich sein.


Peinlich kann einem nur was sein, was man auch merkt...

Ich glaube halt, dass es da schon hakt ;-)))

Und ich denke, das allgemeine mehrheitliche abnicken heut wird mir recht geben...

Wetten???

;-)))


PS: 
Das mit Brandenburg lässt mir ja keine Ruhe...
Vielleicht hängt deren Nibelungentreue zum DAFV und gegen ihre eigenen Zahler damit zusammen, dass es mal bei der Fusion vom ehemaligen DAV gemeinsame Grundstücke mit dem DAFV gab, die dann plötzlich wieder weg waren und bis heute keiner weiss, was die wirklich wert waren und was da eigentlich gelaufen ist??


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Erste Meldungen heute morgen, von den Umtrunksgesprächen in Göttingen gestern Nacht, wie immer ohne Gewähr, mir nur so berichtet ..

Man sieht inzwischen (mindestens) eine leichte Mehrheit für die Beitragserhöhung, andere schon eher eine deutliche (wie auch anders bei nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln) - siehe meine Wette 
;-)))..

Beim sächsischen Landesverband will wohl angeblich Präsi Richter und sein Regionalverband (Anglerverband Leipzig e.V., wo er auch noch GF ist) weiterhin zum DAFV stehen und auch eine Beitragserhöhung mittragen, die beiden anderen sächsischen Regionalverbände stehen aber klar dagegen (Anglerverband „Elbflorenz“ Dresden e.V., Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.).

Wird interessant werden, ob die dann geschlossen stimmen.
Oder ob das am Ende dann auch zur Spaltung des Sachsenverbandes führen kann, wenn wg. Richter und seinem Regionalverband evtl. die Beitragserhöhung durchkommen würde.

Neben Hamburg will auch wohl recht sicher Rheinland Pfalz raus bei einer Erhöhung, Hessen wird wohl so oder so, auch ohne Erhöhung, ebenfalls raus sein, ebenso Saarland.

Pieper und Weser-Ems haben ja im November ne HV.
Da deren Bedingung zum Verbleib im DAFV das rauskicken von DSAV und DMV ist, dürfte die Sitzung auch interessant werden.

Vor allem im Hinblick darauf, dass Weser-Ems bei verbleiben ja alle Beitragserhöhungen mittragen müsste (ab 2017 dann wahrscheinlich mit DAFV-Beitrag einen LV-Beitrag von 15 Euro oder mehr pro Zahler, während dann der Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS weiter mit 4,50 Euro auskommen will (und wohl kann, da die dann raus sind aus dem DAFV))....

Sollbach vom Rheinischen will auf der HV wohl nochmal nen Antrag stellen wg. DSAV auf der HV  - wie die vom DAFV verarscht wurden, indem die das gar nicht erst auf die Tagesordnung setzten, obwohl das so im Protokoll der letzten HV stand, haben die vom Rheinischen wohl aber immer noch nicht gemerkt....

Honig, Herr, lass Honig tropfen ;-))) 

Es geht also alles seinen sozialistischen Gang, die werden alle katholisch gemacht, die Beitragserhöhung wird wie von mir prophezeit wohl durchkommen und damit die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei durch den DAFV weitergehen...


----------



## prinz1 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Oh Mann!
Ich schäme mich für "meinen" brandenburger Verbands.........
Mir platzt gleich die Halsschlagader, wenn ich das lese.
Ich glaube 2015 war mein letztes Jahr im Verband.
Sorry, ich geh jetzt in den Keller und stell mich in die Ecke.

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Austreten und Kohle entziehen ist wohl die einzige Sprache, welche die Verbandíten verstehen..
Ist halt blöde, dass viele Angler auf Gewässer von denen angewiesen sind und so zu organisierten Angelfischern mutieren müssen...

Warten wir nun mal in Ruhe die Ergebnisse heute ab ;-)))

Weiter zersplittern wird der DAFV ja so oder so, egal wies ausgeht...


----------



## Dunraven (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pieper und Weser-Ems haben ja im November ne HV.
> Da deren Bedingung zum Verbleib im DAFV das rauskicken von DSAV und DMV ist, dürfte die Sitzung auch interessant werden.
> 
> Vor allem im Hinblick darauf, dass Weser-Ems bei verbleiben ja alle Beitragserhöhungen mittragen müsste (ab 2017 dann wahrscheinlich mit DAFV-Beitrag einen LV-Beitrag von 15 Euro oder mehr pro Zahler, während dann der Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS weiter mit 4,50 Euro auskommen will (und wohl kann, da die dann raus sind aus dem DAFV))....



Wollen ist gut, die 4,50 Euro sind ja erst seit der Erhöhung um 2 Euro vor 2 Jahren. Davor kam man über 20 Jahre mit 2,50 Euro aus, die 4,50 Euro werden also noch ne ganze Weile reichen. 

Höher wird es selbst dann nicht wenn der Beitrag für den Bundesverband höher wird, denn der Bundesbeitrag ist ja vom LV Beitrag getrennt und extra. Auf die Erhöhung um geplant 1 Euro (was aber laut LV Präsidium sicher nicht reichen wird) wurde 2013 ja auch hingewiesen, als eine Mehrheit im Bundesverband bleiben wollte, und diese Erhöhung gerne zahlen wollte. 

Der Plan vom LV Präsidium war damals ja schon die 4,50 Euro durch den Austritt abzudecken. Statt 2,50 Euro LV Beitrag + 2 Euro DAFV Beitrag wollten die einfach kündigen und 4,50 LV Beitrag machen. Aber die Mehrheit wollte lieber 4,50 Euro (sinnvoll da für die 2 Euro mehr eine Halbtags-Kraft und ein Biologe der Gutachten und Stellungnahmen für Mitgliedsvereine verfasst, plus Gewässerwarte Weiterbildung) LV Beitrag, und zusätzlich die mindestens 3 Euro, eher 4 Euro laut LV Präsidium, DSAV Beitrag zahlen. Sie wollten abwarten und dem Verband Zeit geben, mussten dann aber (zum Glück recht schnell) erkennen, dass der DAFV auch in Zukunft nichts sinnvolles machen wird, und das es nur Geld wegwerfen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So Jungs, hier erste Meldungen, die Xxxxxxx der Mehrheit Delegierten war so wie von mir vorhergesagt..

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November


*Einmal Angelfischer mehr verarscht...​*
Sorry Leute, anders kann ich das nicht mehr ausdrücken....

Die Versammlung dauerte wohl nur 2 Stunden, da wissen die organisierten Angelfischer, wie ihre Anliegen da diskutiert wurden und wie "wichtig" die Delegierten ihrer Landesverbände das nehmen.

Vor allem auch deswegen:
Es gab praktisch keinerlei Diskussion um Ziele, nicht über die Vorlage der Finanzkommission, nicht darüber, was der DAFV ändern oder besser machen will...

Angemerkt wurde, dass man mehr Geld für Europa wolle und Rücklagen für einen Immobilienkauf in Berlin.

Dann wurde stumpf und dumpf die Beitragserhöhung mehrheitlich abgenickt.

Ja 104
Nein 47 
Enthaltungen 13

Man hoffe in den jetzt kommenden ausserdordentlichen Versammlungen einige der Kündigungskandidaten zurück gewinnen zu können - ohne Ziele, nur mit Kohle für ne eigene Immobilie.
Das kann beim Verstand der nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel bei den Delegierten der Landesverbände natürlich durchaus möglich sein...

Die Satzungsänderungen wurden ebenfalls angenommen..

Dr. Berg ist Nachfolger von Dr. Meinelt, Gube wird Nachfolger von Emonts (2 Junge und engagierte raus, 2 im Rentenalter rein....)...

Alles in allem also wie gehabt, die weitere Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei wird damit vom DAFV vorangetrieben..

Ich habe mich, wie sichs gehört, auch per kurzer, informeller Mail bei den Landesverbänden für die "ausführliche Diskussion und Beratung" bedankt:


> Es wurde nix erklärt vom DAFV, es wurde nix geklärt vom DAFV, es wurden keine Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht, keine zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit, kein Fahrplan für eine Einheit der Angler – nix, gar nix – wurde diskutiert.
> 
> Nach schon 2 Stunden war das alles vorbei – die Delegierten der Landesverbände ließen sichs gefallen.
> 
> ...



Achja, Frau Dr. wird wohl mit weiteren bei den  anstehenden ausserordentlichen HV wie bei Weser-Ems auflaufen, um z. B.  W-E zu einer Rücknahme ihres Beschlusses (Kündigung durchziehen, wenn  DSAV und DMV nicht rausfliegen) zu bringen, damit die zukünftig auch  brav die Beitragserhöhung für die Immobilienrücklage in Berlin mittragen  können..

Ich hoffe, dass die Rücknahme klappt....

*Liebe Vereinsvorsitzende von Weser-Ems, nur zum nachdenken:
Ihr könnt wechseln in den LSFV-NDS und dann ca. 10 Euro/Zahler/Jahr sparen!!:*


Liebe Vereinsvorsitzende aus den in Niedersachsen angrenzenden Ländern:
*Wenn euer Landesverband auch im DAFV bleiben sollte, kann euch der  LSFV-NDS laut Satzung aufnehmen für 4,50€/Zahler/Jahr, wenn ihr weiter  in Verbänden organisiert sein wolltet ..*

Also Vereine aus 
*Bremen
Hamburg
Schleswig Holstein
MeckPomm
Brandenburg
Sachsen Anhalt
Thüringen
Hessen
Nordrhein Westfalen*

Wer also einen guten Landesverband sucht und/oder wenn ihr euch von eurem jetzigen LV verarsxxx fühlt oder der zu teuer ist:
Es gibt IMMER Alternativen!!



Auch zum DAFV, man muss nur wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Versammlung dauerte wohl nur 2 Stunden,



 Da weiß man jetzt ja, wie ernst das ganze genommen wird! Bitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanner (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das kann man sich doch echt nur noch an den Kopp fassen. #q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Da weiß man jetzt ja, wie ernst das ganze genommen wird! Bitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Trotzdem man so "ernst" genommen wird, haben angeblich die Sachsen (ob alle, ist nicht bekannt, zumindest aber mehrheitlich) nach Berichten an mich wohl FÜR die Beitragserhöhung gestimmt..
Es wurde nix erklärt vom DAFV, es wurde nix geklärt vom DAFV, lest euch deren Veröffentlichungen auf den Sachsen-Seiten, mit der Kritik am DAFV, durch und fragt euch:
Was die reitet, wenn das stimmt, so einem Verband wie dem DAFV noch mehr Kohle hinter her zu schmeissen....

Da ja dazu kommt, dass ja auch die Rechtsschutzversicherung des DAFV für die Landesverbände ausläuft, genauso wie sie jetzt die Fischwaid abonnieren sollen und es den Blinker nicht mehr gibt für die Präsis - alles Leistungen, die TROTZ Beitragserhöhung wegfallen..

Fischwaid und Blinker braucht ja nun keiner - aber die LV, welche nun eine eigene Versicherung abschliessen müssen, die (bzw. deren organisierte Angelfischer)  zahlen nun sozusagen doppelt:
Einmal Beitragserhöhung für DAFV für Leistungskürzung

Zum zweiten die Versicherung, die jetzt die LV selber abschliessen müssen..

*Find ich nur gerecht!!*

*Ist ja wichtiger, dass man Rücklagen ansammelt für eine Immobilie in Berlin.*

Sowas zu kaufen ist ja wichtiger, als was für Angler oder das Angeln zu tun..

Und die organisierten Angelfischer in den abnickenden Landesverbänden wollen das ja so, sonst hätten sie ihre nichthonigessenen Wackeldackeldelegierten doch schon lange zum Teufel gejagt..

Das passt schon....

Wie von mir vorhergesagt....

Das passt schon alles:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *Einmal Angelfischer mehr verarscht...​*
> Sorry Leute, anders kann ich das nicht mehr ausdrücken....
> ...



Das einzige, was etwas Hoffnung gibt:
Hätten die Niedersachsen ihre volle Stimmenzahl gehabt, hätte fast die Hälfte nicht für die Beitragserhöhung gestimmt:

Ja:
104
Enthaltungen/Nein  dann: 
71

Also wenigstens kein einheitliches Abnicken, ein paar haben wohl doch nen Honigtopf gefunden..

Ich glaube ja aber nicht, dass das den DAFVlern was ausmacht, dass sie so wenig Zustimmung hatten - jetzt haben sie sich ja mal Kohle gesichert und wissen, dass sie immer Dumme finden werden, die weiter zahlen werden, egal was es kostet.....


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Na super... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was hast Du denn erwartet (leider wollt ja keiner gegen mich wetten ;-)) ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Achja, Frau Dr. wird wohl mit weiteren bei den anstehenden ausserordentlichen HV wie bei Weser-Ems auflaufen, um z. B. W-E zu einer Rücknahme ihres Beschlusses (Kündigung durchziehen, wenn DSAV und DMV nicht rausfliegen) zu bringen, damit die zukünftig auch brav die Beitragserhöhung für die Immobilienrücklage in Berlin mittragen können..

Ich hoffe, dass die Rücknahme klappt....

*Liebe Vereinsvorsitzende von Weser-Ems, nur zum nachdenken:
Ihr könnt wechseln in den LSFV-NDS und dann ca. 10 Euro/Zahler/Jahr sparen!!:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pieper und Weser-Ems haben ja im November ne HV.
> Da deren Bedingung zum Verbleib im DAFV das rauskicken von DSAV und DMV ist, dürfte die Sitzung auch interessant werden.
> 
> Vor allem im Hinblick darauf, dass Weser-Ems bei verbleiben ja alle Beitragserhöhungen mittragen müsste (ab 2017 dann wahrscheinlich mit DAFV-Beitrag einen LV-Beitrag von 15 Euro oder mehr pro Zahler, während dann der Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS weiter mit 4,50 Euro auskommen will (und wohl kann, da die dann raus sind aus dem DAFV))....



Liebe Vereinsvorsitzende aus den in Niedersachsen angrenzenden Ländern:
*Wenn euer Landesverband auch im DAFV bleiben sollte, kann euch der LSFV-NDS laut Satzung aufnehmen für 4,50€/Zahler/Jahr, wenn ihr weiter in Verbänden organisiert sein wolltet ..*

Also Vereine aus 
*Bremen
Hamburg
Schleswig Holstein
MeckPomm
Brandenburg
Sachsen Anhalt
Thüringen
Hessen
Nordrhein Westfalen*

Wer also einen guten Landesverband sucht und/oder wenn ihr euch von eurem jetzigen LV verarsxxx fühlt oder der zu teuer ist:
Es gibt IMMER Alternativen!!



Auch zum DAFV, man muss nur wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838


----------



## GreyShade (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



GreyShade schrieb:


> Guden!
> 
> Von mir gibts auch ne Kiste Pils dagegen. Mag sein, dass einiges durchkommt, aber stumpfes Abnicken: Nein.
> 
> ...




Gesagt ist gesagt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Spendiers Deinen Delegierten aus Hessen:;
Die haben zwar nix beigetragen und keine Diskussion geführt (trotz heftiger "Offener Briefe" etc,).

Aber sie stehen vernünftigerweise zur Kündigung und sind raus...

Also mehr Vernunft, als ich nach diesen in meinen Augen "verwirrten" Hinterzimmertreffen und "Offenen Briefe" gedacht hätte.

Von daher:
Prost nach Hessen............


PS:
Vielleicht kommt ja etwas mehr Kontakt zum LSFV-NDS zu Stande jetzt und die Hessen lassen sich etwas von deren Kompetenz anstecken.

Das könnte der Anfang eines richtigen Anglerverbandes für den Bund sein..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich kann das immer noch nicht glauben. Das brodelt an allen Ecken und Kanten, der DAFV ist zerstritten wie nie zuvor, viele LV stehen vor dem Absprung beim DAFV, zig Leute reisen quer durch die Republik, heben den Finger für mehr Kohle und sind nach 2 Stunden wieder weg? Das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz! 

Allerdings gönne ich das den organisierten aus SH- da wissen die jedenfalls für was die Kohle draufgeht... Alles wird besser- die zahlen ja jetzt schließlich noch mehr |supergri|supergri. Ich freue mich wirklich für die Nordlichter. Das ist ernst gemeint. Und ich freue mich für den KAV Nordfriesland, da ja sicherlich das Ergebnis auch in deren Sinne ist.

Frau Dr., wir sind stolz auf Sie! Sie haben die Jungs alle gut im Griff. Jetzt geht es bestimmt bergauf mit dem DAFV. Und ich möchte Sie auf diesem Wege bitten, sich ab sofort intensiv und ausschließlich um die neue repräsentative Immobilie zu kümmern. Am besten mit dem gesamten DAFV. Denn das ist wirklich eine großes Projekt, wo man bestimmt 100% des Geldes und der Zeit investieren kann. Dann können Sie auf jeden Fall keinen Schaden für die Angler anrichten... Denn alles was mit Angeln zu tun hat, sollten Sie jemanden überlassen, der sich damit auskennt und eventuell sogar schon einmal eine Angel in der Hand hatte.

Aber ich glaube nicht das sie persönlich Richtung Weser Ems fährt. Da gibt es so eine Gruppierung, die ist nicht gut auf die Dame zu sprechen. Die sind für ein gentechnikfreies Ostfriesland/ Oldenburg und die halten nicht viel von Frau Dr... Auch die sind schlauer als die organisierten Angelfischer!


----------



## kreuzass (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achja, Frau Dr. wird wohl mit weiteren bei den  anstehenden ausserordentlichen HV wie bei Weser-Ems auflaufen, um z. B.  W-E zu einer Rücknahme ihres Beschlusses (Kündigung durchziehen, wenn  DSAV und DMV nicht rausfliegen) zu bringen, damit die zukünftig auch  brav die Beitragserhöhung für die Immobilienrücklage in Berlin mittragen  können..
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass die Rücknahme klappt....
> 
> ...




:q
Belege würde evtl. helfen. Denke ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Belege für was?

In Satzung LSFV-NDS, §3 steht klar, dass in Niedersachsen *und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine* auf Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden können..

Zum Beitrag hat ja bereits Dunraven vom LSFV-NDS das bereits auch bestätigt:


Dunraven schrieb:


> Wollen ist gut, die 4,50 Euro sind ja erst seit der Erhöhung um 2 Euro vor 2 Jahren. Davor kam man über 20 Jahre mit 2,50 Euro aus, die 4,50 Euro werden also noch ne ganze Weile reichen.



Zudem brauchen Interessenten ja nur nachfragen..


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Satzung LSFV-NDS, §3 steht klar, dass in Niedersachsen *und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine* auf Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden können..
> 
> 
> 
> Zudem brauchen Interessenten ja nur nachfragen..


 
 Sollten sie sicher.

 Niedersachsen weist ja ganz andere fischereirechtliche Strukturen auf.
 Auch bei Klagen oder ähnlichen kann es entscheidend sein, wer wo klagt.
 Es gibt halt viele Gründe warum es so etwas, wie unterschiedliche Landesverbände überhaupt gibt.

 Viele Dinge beim Angeln haben halt mit dem Landesrecht zu tun, einige Andere eben mit dem Bundesrecht.
 Da zeigt es sich eben das wir nicht in einem Land Leben, sondern in einem Bund von Ländern.

 Wer käme denn zum Beispiel auf die Idee, sich von Polnischen, Dänischen oder Holländischen Angelverbänden in Deutschland vertreten zu lassen ?

 Ich denke, ganz so einfach wie es scheint, ist es dann doch nicht.

 Ich denke aber auch nicht, das wenn der Bundesverband weg ist alles automatisch besser wird.
 Dann wächst aus dem Rumpf der Landesverbände bald ein neuer Kopf, der der dem ersten ähneln wird.
 Die Strukturen der Basis, auch des Landesrechtes, werden das  mit vorgeben und widerspiegeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber auch nicht, das wenn der Bundesverband weg ist alles automatisch besser wird.


Automatisch wird gar nix besser - aber mit Zerschreddern vom DAFV hat man wenigstens die Chance, dass es besser werden kann - mit dem DAFV nicht.

Ist ja aber hier auch nicht das Thema...

Habe nur mögliche Möglichkeiten jetzt nach HV-Beschluss aufgezeigt für die, welche dem  DAFV nicht die Berliner Immobilie für Nullleistung für Angler und das Angeln finanzieren wollen und trotzdem verbandlich organisiert sein möchten.

Für die Weser-Ems-Vereine als Niedersachsen eh kein Problem und die können dazu noch richtig Kohle sparen - jetzt eh schon, ab 2017 dann richtig fett beim LSFV-NDS..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &amp;quot;Angel&amp;quot;fischerverband 2015*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wer käme denn zum Beispiel auf die Idee, sich von Polnischen, Dänischen oder Holländischen Angelverbänden in Deutschland vertreten zu lassen ?



Zumindest wüssten die aber,
wo des dt.Anglers Schuh drückt[emoji6]

Dt.Verbände scheint das ja überwiegend nicht zu interessieren.

Ok,die NL Verbände z.B.verstehen sich ja auch als Dienstleister und Interessenvertretung FÜR ANGLER.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich würde mich als Angler auch von Polen, Dänen oder Holländern besser vertreten fühlen als vom DAFV - zumindest in Europa...

Und im Bund macht der DAFV ja eh nix.

Wurde ja sogar schon von angelnden Bundestagsabgeordneten bestätigt, die vom DAFV haben sich noch nicht mal den Fraktionen im Bundestag vorgestellt.

Geschweige denn, dass die da Lobbyarbeit machen würden - während Tier- und Naturschützer wöchentlich bei den Fraktionen auf der Matte stehen.

Und dann aber Rücklagen bilden wollen für ne Berliner Immobilie vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer, wenn sie eh keine Lobbyarbeit im Bundestag machen  - schickt sie dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst, das wär für Angeln und Angler am besten..:

[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und im Bund macht der DAFV ja eh nix.



Geduld,Geduld..man "arbeitet" ja immer noch an der BV  Ausrichtung.[emoji28] 

(Kluge Menschen hättens zwar weit vor der Fusion erledigt aber das hätte wohl bedeutet,das man bei den Vorzeichen dann echt erledigt gewesen wäre)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Geduld,Geduld..man "arbeitet" ja immer noch an der BV  Ausrichtung.[emoji28]


Genau da anzusetzen und nachzufragen wäre die Aufgabe der Delegierten der Verbände gewesen, welche die Beitragserhöhung vom Geld der bei ihnen organisierten Angelfischer abgenickt haben:
WOFÜR WIRD DAS KONKRET AUSGEGEBEN (ausser für Immobilienkauf in Berlin)?

WELCHE ZIELE WERDEN NUN KONKRET WIE VERFOLGT IM BUND UND EUROPA?

WIE VERSCHLANKT DER DAFV ENDLICH SEINE STRUKTUREN; UM FÄHIGE HAUPTAMTLER (vor  allem endlich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) EINSTELLEN UND BEZAHLEN ZU KÖNNEN?

*Statt da aber nachzuhaken, wurde blind innerhalb 2 Stunden ohne jede weitere Diskussion oder konkrete Nachfrage die Beitragserhöhung vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer wieder stumpf abgenickt.
*
Es ist eine Schande - schämen werden sich diese rückgratlosen Delegierten natürlich trotzdem nicht - die bei ihnen organisierten Angelfischer wählen sie ja brav weiter und zahlen das auch noch..

Die Landesverbände und Delegierten, die mit dem DAFV eh abgeschlossen haben, ab 2016 oder 2017 raus sind, brauchten ja nicht mehr groß diskutieren - sie haben die Konsequenz gezogen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände und Delegierten, die mit dem DAFV eh abgeschlossen haben, ab 2016 oder 2017 raus sind, brauchten ja nicht mehr groß diskutieren - sie haben die Konsequenz gezogen...



Die sind fein raus,nur was macht der Rest.Solidaritätssondersoli BV ?

Gibt ja unter den BV so ein paar barmherzige Fahnenschwenker mit Samariterambitionen.Ist ja nicht das eigene Geld welches verbrannt wird[emoji21]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hätt noch einen richtig bösen:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
PETA kostet kein Anglergeld!!

;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das ist nicht böse sondern erschreckend real.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

War eig auch der DSAV anwesend und wie war deren Haltung zu der Sache? Denn von Steffen hört man in diversen Foren ja gar nix mehr..... (Vor allem seit dem die eigentliche Zielgruppe auch kapiert hatte, um was dem DSAV eig nur ging....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wie sie gestimmt haben weiss ich nicht, man hört munkeln, dass sie aber drin bleiben wollen, weil sie Angst haben, von den Landesverbänden (z. B. Brandenburg) sonst keine Gewässer mehr fürs Wettangeln zu kriegen. War schon bei der ersten HV von denen angesprochen worden:
Eigentlich raus, aber die Gewässer..

Ist ja aber eh nur ein für Angler unbedeutender Splitterverband - nur interessant wegen der Reaktionen vom Rheinischen und Weser-Ems ;-))

Die Splittergruppe hat ja auch nen eigenen Thread hier..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Neue interessante Meldung dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trotzdem man so "ernst" genommen wird, haben angeblich die Sachsen (ob alle, ist nicht bekannt, zumindest aber mehrheitlich) nach Berichten an mich wohl FÜR die Beitragserhöhung gestimmt..



Sachsen ist wohl laut Flurfunk heute morgen Frühstück "wohl sicher raus aus dem DAFV" - die kündigen.

Hamburg, wie bereits berichtet, will ebenfalls raus, Rheinland Pfalz genauso (auch wenns der Präsi nicht will, Beschluss steht ja).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So langsam kommen die Delegierten der Länder und die Haupt- und Ehrenamtler vom DAFV wieder zu Hause an - mein Telefon steht kaum noch still..

Interessante Anmerkung zur Sachsengeschichte:
Präsident Richter war wohl gar nicht erst anwesend...

Im Hinblick darauf, dass 1 Regionalverband weiter für den DAFV und seine Nichtleistung steht, 2 aber dagegen sind und daher wohl - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - die Kündigung kommen wird, eine interessante Meldung..

Baden-Württemberg will wohl versuchen, wieder in den DAFV zu kommen. Ob es nach einer Fusion im Land wirklich klug ist, gleich wieder Spaltpotential in einen sich erst finden müssenden neuen Landesverband zu bringen, müssen die B-W-Verbanditen selber wissen - wir werden beobachten und berichten. 
Vor allem, ob die da wirklich dann ne Mehrheit hinkriegen, da der Beitrag für den DAFV ja nun auch um 50% gestiegen ist. Zumindest den Schwaben vom VfG, die ja schon gekündigt hatten, wird das nicht einfach vermittelbar sein.

Bei Weser-Ems soll wohl die ganze DAFV-Truppe auftreten zu deren ausserordentlichen HV; um die zurück zu gewinnen. Frau Dr., Geschäftsführer, Steueberater etc..
Ob die W-Eler wohl auch so dxxx sind wie ihr Präsidium, noch mehr Geld für den DAFV für noch weniger Leistung bei Verbleib von DSAV und DMV im DAFV (Grund für die Kündigung) abzunicken, wird sich zeigen...

Die das von W-E nicht mitmachen wollen, können ab 2017 dann ja zum LSFV-NDS gehen, für 4,50€ pro Zahler und Jahr für bessere Leistung im Landesverband und keine Kohle für DAFV..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich verstehe das immer noch nicht! Ok, dass die nicht ganz so helle sind, ist ja schon länger bekannt, aber das ist doch jetzt schon beinahe der absolute Gipfel der Frechheit. Die treffen sich 2 Stunden und beschließen mal eben die Beitragserhöhung von 1.- Euro, die aber ja von der Planung längst überholt sein müsste (durch die Kündigungen). Niemand fragt nach der aktuellen Finanzsituation, ob und wie lange die Beitragserhöhung reichen wird und das wichtigste - was soll sich in Zukunft ändern! Niemand hinterfragt oder fordert gar irgendwelche  "Leistungen", sondern alle pumpen noch mehr (fremdes!) Geld in den DAFV. Mir leuchtet das nicht ein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mir  leuchtet das schon ein - was erwartest Du denn von der Truppe?
Verstand?
Kompetenz?
Rückgrat?
Anstand?
Anglerfreundlichkeit?
Einsatz für Angler und Angeln?

Und die organisierten Angelfischer in den (noch) abnickenden Landesverbänden wählen doch weiter diese Funktionäre und Delegierten und schmeissen denen bereitwillig ihr Geld hinterher - somit haben diese Funktionäre und Delegierten doch alles richtig gemacht. 

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.

Denn ihre Herde nickt doch auch ab und zahlt bereitwillig..


----------



## kreuzass (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Belege für was?
> 
> In Satzung LSFV-NDS, §3 steht klar, dass in Niedersachsen *und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine* auf Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden können..
> 
> ...



Ja. Da habe ich gestern Abend sogar reingeschaut. Wenn man die Hälfte des Satzes und damit auch noch den relevanten Teil... Dreck. Peinlich. :q

Dennoch, danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Häää?
Der ganze Satz lautet wie ich geschrieben habe, dass in Niedersachsen und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine auf Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden können. 

Mehr steht da schlicht nicht im §3, nix relevanteres, nix anderes...

Vereine aus Niedersachsen und den angrenzenden Ländern können im LSFV-NDS Mitglied werden.
Punkt..


----------



## kreuzass (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich gestern Abend schlicht die Hälfte des Satzes überlesen habe. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

aaaaaaaahso, ich hatte das auf mich bezogen - *SORRY!!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sachsen, wollen sich doch ne Hintertür offenhalten:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=93

Niedersachsen definitiv raus ab 2017:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Aktuelles/rundbrief_10-2015_anschreiben.pdf

Auch die Saarländer wollen wohl zurück:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/außerordentliche-mitgliederversammlung-am-17-10-2015/
PDF downloaden
Sie sehen irgendwelche Strukturreformen und Einsparungen (auf Deutsch: Mehrkosten für weniger Leistung) beim DAFV..

Brille??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sachsen, wollen sich doch ne Hintertür offenhalten:
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=93



 Und die werden vermutlich umfallen, da man ja mit der "Leistung" wohl - zumindest im Ansatz - ganz zufrieden ist. Denn sie sehen ja lediglich *keine ausreichende* Umsetzung ihrer angeregten Reformen. Also haben die vermutlich nicht viel angeregt, da ja nicht wirklich viel passiert ist und Frau Dr. ja noch eingeladen ist. Die macht das schon...

 Ich sehe das nicht als offene Hintertür, sondern als Rolle rückwärts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und die werden vermutlich umfallen, da man ja mit der "Leistung" wohl - zumindest im Ansatz - ganz zufrieden ist. Denn sie sehen ja lediglich *keine ausreichende* Umsetzung ihrer angeregten Reformen. Also haben die vermutlich nicht viel angeregt, da ja nicht wirklich viel passiert ist und Frau Dr. ja noch eingeladen ist. Die macht das schon...
> 
> Ich sehe das nicht als offene Hintertür, sondern als Rolle rückwärts!



Naja, da zumindest wohl einige der Sachsendelegierten für die Beitragserhöhung stimmten, könnte der Gedanke schon nahe liegen.

Auch der an Honigmangel auch in Sachsen...
:q:q:q:q
Warten wirs ab.........


Aber egal, wer jetzt noch mal kneift, es kann und wird ja nix besser werden beim DAFV - weder haben sich Fusionsvertrag, Satzung noch Personal in eine positive Richtung seit Eintragung geändert - woher solls jetzt kommen?

Von einem Euro mehr für den DAFV wächst keine einzige Gehirnzelle oder auch nur 1mm Rückgrat in deren Haupt- und Ehrenamt.......

Die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei wird also so oder so weitergehen, da eine Einheit mit dem DAFV nicht möglich sein wird.

Die jetzt nochmal zurückzucken müssen ja näxtes Jahrr die näxte Beitragserhöhung für die immer noch gleiche Nullleistung erklären - das verschleisst...

Da werden immer mehr aussteigen...


*Merkspruch:*
Besser Geld für Angler im Land verwenden,
als für Funktionäre im Bund verschwenden..
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich les in all den Beiträgen denselben Scheixx;
_"Bundesverband notwendig, sehen aber Reformbedarf, stellen Forderungen an BV, blablabla..."_
Es ist dasselbe rumgeeier wie in den letzten 3 Jahren.

Kein Mensch, auch kein LV-Funktionär, würde privat so mit einem Dienstleister umgehen, der 3 Jahre seinen Job nicht macht; jeder würde den feuern, evtl. auch Kohle zurück fordern.
Die Leichtigkeit, mit der fremdes Geld, nämlich das der Mitglieder, verbrannt wird, ist schlicht verantwortungslos.

Da nützt es auch nichts, sich auf Beschlüsse eigener Hauptversammlungen zu berufen & auszuruhen.
Allein die Ankündigung nicht nur unnötig mit der Geschäftsstelle umzuziehen, sondern nun sogar eine Immobilie kaufen zu wollen wäre Grund genug gewesen bisherige Beschlüsse beiseite zu lassen, sich zu enthalten, vorsorglich zu kündigen und anschließend die Mitglieder neu zu befragen.

Es ist eine Schande!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Ist zufällig einer von Weser-Ems hier?*

Hatten die nicht nen Beschluss ihrer HV, nur für die Beitragserhöhung zu stimmen, wenn DSAV und DMV raus sind ausm DAFV?

Nach meinen Infos haben nämlich sowohl der Präsident Pieper für die Erhöhung gestimmt, wie auch alle W-E-Delegierten bis auf 1 Enthaltung und 1 Gegenstimme.

Und das obwohl DSAV wie DMV nach wie vor dabei sind...

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer von W-E den Beschluss so bestätigen könnte (evtl. auch das Protokoll schicken, Vertraulichkeit zugesichert).

Dann hätte nämlich Präsident und ein Großteil der Delegierten ENTGEGEN eines Beschlusses ihrer Mitgliederversammlung gehandelt.

Kann man ja auch auf der ausserordentliuchen HV nachfragen, die nun bei W-E ansteht....

Oder halt gleich wechseln zum LSFV-NDS; der Beschlüsse der Mitglieder ernster zu nehmen scheint...

:q:q:q:q:q:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achja, Frau Dr. wird wohl mit weiteren bei den anstehenden ausserordentlichen HV wie bei Weser-Ems auflaufen, um z. B. W-E zu einer Rücknahme ihres Beschlusses (Kündigung durchziehen, wenn DSAV und DMV nicht rausfliegen) zu bringen, damit die zukünftig auch brav die Beitragserhöhung für die Immobilienrücklage in Berlin mittragen können..
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass die Rücknahme klappt....
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Angelklaus (11. Oktober 2015)

Nachfolgenden Vorschlag halte ich für bedenklich!



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Vereinsvorsitzende aus den in Niedersachsen angrenzenden Ländern:
> *Wenn euer Landesverband auch im DAFV bleiben sollte, kann euch der LSFV-NDS laut Satzung aufnehmen für 4,50€/Zahler/Jahr, wenn ihr weiter in Verbänden organisiert sein wolltet ..*
> 
> Also Vereine aus
> ...



Na dieser Vorschlag dürfte ja wohl für die Vereine aus Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt ernsthafte Konsequenzen haben. Es wird hier verschwiegen, dass in den LV's Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt in den zu entrichtenden Beiträgen auch die Angelberechtigungen für die gepachteten oder verbandseigenen Angelgewässer enthalten sind. Kündigen Vereine ihre Mitgliedschaft in diesen LV's und treten ggf. anderen Verbänden bei, verlieren sie auch ihre bisherigen Angelberechtigungen und müssten sich woanders "einkaufen". Ob dabei Geld gespart werden kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

Die Vereine werden auf jeden Fall sparen, die Angler evtl. nicht bei LV mit Poolverbänden..

Aber das kümmert die Vereine ja auch sonst nicht, wenn sie die Kohle ihrer Angler für irgendwelche Verbände rauswerfen, die nix tun - das ist nur ein möglicher Weg für Vereine (nicht alle brauchen ja Poolgewässer), nicht zwangsweise ein guter für alle..

Die Weser-Emsler als Niedersachsen werden das aber sicher mit Interesse zur Kenntnis nehmen, evtl. auch NRWler, Bremer, SHler etc., deren LV ja im DAFV bleiben wollen und wo es kaum Verbandsgewässer gibt - die könnten also alle problemlos wechseln.

Denen brechen ja so eh schon Vereine weg, deren Vereine hätten damit also ne Alternative (wenn sie verbandlich organisiert sein wollten, was ich extra ja schrieb.)..

Frau Dr. macht sich ja jetzt mit Hauptamtlern (GF) und Externen (Steuerberater, jedenfalls für W-E vorgesehen) auf den Weg, um Landesverbände, die gekündigt haben, zu bequatschen, zurück zu kehren.

Es werden also völlig unnötig Reisekosten in unbekannter Höhe produziert ;-))

Denn hätten Haupt.- und Ehrenamt seit Rechtskraft vor fast 3 Jahren nicht fähiges Personal vergrault (Dr. Meinelt), hätten sie zielgerichtet versucht, den Verband zu einen, statt Kritik und Vorschläge zu ignorieren, hätten sie die Finanzen in Ordnung gebracht, statt immer nur Verschiebebahnhof zu spielen und auf Beitragserhöhung zu setzen (=weitere Spaltung), hätte sich Frau Dr. und ihr Hauptamt diese Tour jetzt vielleicht sparen können. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die LV beluschern lassen, mit einer Beitragserhöhung in den DAFV zurück zu kehren, obwohl gerade jetzt auf der HV KEINERLEI Beschlüsse gefasst wurden oder auch nur diskutiert, wie es mit diesem DAFV weitergehen soll - Beitragserhöhung soll alles lösen...

Gleicher Fusionsvertrag, gleiche Satzung, gleiches Personal wie seit fast 3 Jahren Versagen und Untätigkeit soll nun durch 50% Beitragserhöhung "ausgeglichen" werden - da dürften in den nächsten Mitgliederversammlungen der betroffenen, rückkehrwilligen Landesverbände evtl. doch ein paar Fragen mehr als dieses Jahr schon zu erwarten sein.

Wir werdens beobachten und berichten...



Davon ab, ums nicht zu vergessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ist zufällig einer von Weser-Ems hier?*
> 
> Hatten die nicht nen Beschluss ihrer HV, nur für die Beitragserhöhung zu stimmen, wenn DSAV und DMV raus sind ausm DAFV?
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------
*Merkspruch:*
Besser Geld für Angler im Land verwenden,
als für Funktionäre im Bund verschwenden..


----------



## Tench1959 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da weiß man jetzt ja, wie ernst das ganze genommen wird! Bitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr wollt. Ein gut gezapftes Bier dauert 7 Minuten, ein Schnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln ca. 20 Min. Und was das Honig-Schleudern betrifft : vielleicht ca. 30 - 45 Minuten, der Rest geht dann für´s Saubermachen der Geräte drauf. 

Und Bumms : haste 2 Stunden verbra(u)cht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bei gescheiter Arbeit,dürfte es von mir aus sogar Krimsekt, Kaviar,Schinken vom Iberico Schwein und Steaks vom Kobe Rind sein.

Blöd nur,das die bisherige "Leistung" gerade mal für ein Snickers nebst Schluck Leitungswasser taugt.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ist zufällig einer von Weser-Ems hier?*
> 
> Hatten die nicht nen Beschluss ihrer HV, nur für die Beitragserhöhung zu stimmen, wenn DSAV und DMV raus sind ausm DAFV?
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas, der Sportfischerverein Oldenburg mit seinen über 2000 Mitgliedern kann nicht aus dem W-E Verband raus da die Pachtverträge der Oldenburger Gewässer über den Verband laufen. Der Vorstand des SVFO hat auf seiner Hauptversammlung bekannt gegeben, dass der Austritt des W-E Verbandes nicht zurückgenommen wird wenn der DSAV verbleibt. Der 2. Vorsitzende des SFVO hat weiterhin erklärt, dass er in der Verwendung der Verbandsbeiträge keinen nachvollziehbaren Sinn sieht. 
Solange es bei dem Austritt des W-E Verbandes bleibt kann der Pieper stimmen wie er lustig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Danke.

Na, das wird dann sicher noch interessant auf der W-E HV 
;-)

Da soll ja die Rückkehr in den DAFV organisiert werden trotz Verbleib von DSAV und DMV im DAFV..


----------



## Flugbootpilot (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei gescheiter Arbeit,dürfte es von mir aus sogar Krimsekt, Kaviar,Schinken vom Iberico Schwein und Steaks vom Kobe Rind sein.
> 
> Blöd nur,das die bisherige "Leistung" gerade mal für ein Snickers nebst Schluck Leitungswasser taugt.




Krimsekt wäre mir zu süß und zu billig!
Dann schon lieber ein gutes Bier.
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Frau Doktor Veganerin ist.


----------



## Der Angelklaus (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Vereine werden auf jeden Fall sparen, die Angler evtl. nicht bei LV mit Poolverbänden..
> 
> Aber das kümmert die Vereine ja auch sonst nicht, wenn sie die Kohle ihrer Angler für irgendwelche Verbände rauswerfen, die nix tun - das ist nur ein möglicher Weg für Vereine (nicht alle brauchen ja Poolgewässer), nicht zwangsweise ein guter für alle..
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Der Angelklaus schrieb:


> Nur gemeinsam, d.h. über starke Verbände auf Landes- und Bundesebene können sich die Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland dagegen zur Wehr setzen und sich gegenüber Politik, Regierung und Verwaltung behaupten.


Vollkommen richtig.

Unsere Kritik ist ja genau und gerade, *dass der DAFV nachweislich kein** starker, kompetenter und sich für Angler und das Angeln einsetzender Verband ist* (siehe Spahn, Angeln nur Ernährung, Frau Dr., 10 Dorsche reichen doch am Tag, bei Nachtangelverbot und Abknüppelgebot müssen wir als DAFV nicht handeln, ausser Kormoran und Wasserkraft kommt doch nix..).

Sondern, dass der DAFV - und die ihn unterstützenden Landesverbände -  verhindern, dass ein solcher kompetenter Lobbyverband für Angler und das Angeln überhaupt entstehen kann.

Siehe jetzt die HV:
*NICHT MAL DISKUTIERT WURDE ÜBER ZIELE UND  WIE DIE ZU ERREICHEN WÄREN!!

Nur ein höherer Beitrag für ne Immobilie in Berlin abgenickt!*

Die habens ja noch nicht mal geschafft, sich im Bundestag bei den Fraktionen vorzustellen (IN NUN FAST 3 JAHREN!!!!), noch haben sie da irgendwas erreicht (trotz abgehalfteter Bundestagsabgeordneter als Präsidentin) - das bemängeln selbst angelnde Bundestagsabgeordnete - während Tier- und Naturschützer wöchentlich bei denen auf der Matte stehen, sehen und hören die Abgeordneten nix vom DAFV...


Ist ja aber hier nicht das Thema, dass man einen guten Bundesverband braucht.

Sondern was der DAFV 2015 "leistet" und dass man daran sehen kann, dass der DAFV eben KEIN guter Verband ist für Angler und das Angeln...

Daher noch zwei "Nettigkeiten" zum Schluss:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
> PETA kostet kein Anglergeld!!





> *Merkspruch:*
> Besser Geld für Angler im Land verwenden,
> als für Funktionäre im Bund verschwenden..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unsere Kritik ist ja genau und gerade, *dass der DAFV nachweislich kein** starker, kompetenter und sich für Angler und das Angeln einsetzender Verband ist* (siehe Spahn, Angeln nur Ernährung, Frau Dr., 10 Dorsche reichen doch am Tag, bei Nachtangelverbot und Abknüppelgebot müssen wir als DAFV nicht handeln, ausser Kormoran und Wasserkraft kommt doch nix..).


 
 Was ja auch die Angler einsehen. Denn mal ehrlich, welche Argumente kommen denn von den Anglern, um im Landesverband mit DAFV Mitgliedschaft zu bleiben? Poolgewässer bzw. Verbandsgewässer! Ich habe nirgends gelesen, dass jemand den DAFV so geil findet, dass man wegen der Leistung im DAFV bleiben müsse! Aber das wird denen beim DAFV in 2 Stunden auch nicht aufgefallen sein bzw. ein Grund sein, über die Arbeitsweise und Außendarstellung nachzudenken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Davon ab:
*NICHT* REPRÄSENTATIV - aber schon klares Meinungsbild...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304247


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das galt schon immer: 
wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht.

Die Vereinsdeligierten wiederum stimmen in der Masse für das, was ihnen von der LV-Führung vorgebetet wird.
Die alten Angstschürenden-Totschlagargumente, _"wir brauchen einen Bundesverband, es gibt keine Alternative zum DAFV"_, fressen sich so auch in die Köpfe mancher Vorstände ein. Das geht dann so weit, dass sie im ersten Anlauf des NDS-Präsidiums, aus dem DAFV auszutreten, nicht gefolgt sind.

Die Bretter, die es zu bohren gilt, damit endlich etwas Besser wird, sind verdammt dick.
Trost spendet ein wenig das Abstimmungsergebnis vom Wochenende, bei dem es doch einen sichtbaren Anteil an "Nein/Enthaltung" gab.

Frau Dr. geht zwar mit gefüllten Taschen ins neue Jahr, aber die nächsten Erhöhungen stehen schon an, sobald NDS raus ist & hoffentlich einige andere tatsächlich auch.
Wie fahnentreue LVs ihren Mitgliedern direkt die nächste Erhöhung verkaufen wollen, dürfte sehr spannend werden. Erst recht, wenn so nette Dinge wie der geplante Immobilienkauf in Berlin auf den Tisch kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Trost spendet ein wenig das Abstimmungsergebnis vom Wochenende, bei dem es doch einen sichtbaren Anteil an "Nein/Enthaltung" gab.


Hätte Weser-Ems und deren 2 DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder so abgestimmt, wie von ihren Mitgliedern gewollt (raus aus dem DAFV; wenn DMV und DSAV drin bleiben) und damit  GEGEN die Beitragserhöhung, plus die 11 aberkannten Stimmen für Niedersachsen, wärs noch 
89 Stimmen Ja
aber 
86 Nein/Enthaltung gewesen..

Schönrechnen kann man nicht nur desolate Finanzen, sondern auch Stimmergebnisse..

Davon ab:
Mal sehen, wann der DAFV merkt, dass immer noch die alte Geschäftsordnung des VDSF gilt, nachdem sie MINDESTENS 1/4 der Beiträge als liquide (=sofort verfügbare Gelder, Kasse, Tagesgeld etc.) IMMER vorhalten müssen..

Aber Satzung, GO; etc. - wayne juckts schon beim DAFV im Haupt- und "Ehren"amt???

Wichtiger:
Immobilie kaufen in Berlin, zentral, am Wasser....


Die LV-Präsis merkens ja mehrheitlich nicht, wie sie verarscht werden, die organisierten Angelfischer in deren Vereinen schlucken und zahlen ja alles am Ende..

Die haben nix Besseres verdient als den DAFV oder PETA.....

Mal sehen, was nun die ausgetretenen LV machen - eine gemeinsame Gruppe zu gründen, die effektiver und anglerfreundlicher arbeitet im Bund und Europa als der DAFV  sollte ja kein Problem sein - schlechter geht ja eh nicht ;-))


-------


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
> PETA kostet kein Anglergeld!!





> *Merkspruch:*
> Besser Geld für Angler im Land verwenden,
> als für Funktionäre im Bund verschwenden..



PS:
Auch noch richtig witzig...

Die Sachsen-Anhaltiner setzten sich ja vehement für die Beitragserhöhung ein.

Mit dem Argument, dass es dann auch mehr Geld für Angel- und Castingveranstaltungen geben müsse...

Die haben echt noch nix mitgekriegt in den fast 3 Jahren seit Rechtskraft DAFV, dass praktisch alle Veranstaltungen seitens des DAFV geschliffen wurden, und die paar, dies noch gibt, kaum genutzt werden...

Und wenn Geld da ist, das als Rücklage für Immobilienkauf genutzt werden soll, aber doch nicht für Angler (oder Caster)..

Also S-A und Honig, das scheint auch eher nicht zusammen zu passen, die sind scheinbar echt schmerzfrei 
;-))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo miteinander




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was nun die ausgetretenen LV machen - eine gemeinsame Gruppe zu gründen, die effektiver und anglerfreundlicher arbeitet im Bund und Europa als der DAFV sollte ja kein Problem sein - schlechter geht ja eh nicht ;-))



Es ist allerdings die Frage, ob die ausgetretenen LV´s immer noch Teil des Problems oder bereits Teil der Lösung sind.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Der Angelklaus schrieb:


> Die Pachten für die Verbandsgewässer, Aufwendungen für Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen einschließlich Besatz usw. zahlt der Verband (der ja nach obiger Behauptung nichts für seine Vereine bzw. die darin organisierten Mitglieder tut).



Brot und Spiele, ist na nix Neues.

Für die Dummen hat das noch immer ausgereicht, den Herrschenden zuzujubeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier mal die Darstellung des DAFV zur Hauptversammlung ;-)))
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rsammlung-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes

Da kommt dann tarnen, täuschen und tricksen zu Brot und Spielen dazu (kein Wort über die Austritte, dass nicht über Ziele, Wege etc. diskutiert oder entschieden wurde etc.)..



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> Es ist allerdings die Frage, ob die ausgetretenen LV´s immer noch Teil des Problems oder bereits Teil der Lösung sind.
> ...


Auf jeden Fall sind die ausgetretenen eine Chance (also eher Lösung), die man mit dem DAFV und den ihn tragenden LV nicht hat..

Wie erneut auf der HV der willenlosen Abnicker bewiesen wurde.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Darstellung des DAFV zur Hauptversammlung ;-)))
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rsammlung-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes



Man(n) bekommt da ja bereits beim ersten Satz Schnappatmung.

Für ALLE Arten einer nachhaltigen..??

Wohl kaum..

Der letzte Satz,bescheinigt eigentlich "nur" den üblichen Wahrnehmungsverlust.

Welche Interessen hat man denn da rückblickend effektiv verteten?

Hab' ich da was verpasst/verschlafen?

Oder meint man mit effektiver Arbeit,das durchs Nichtstun es zumindest nicht noch schlimmer geworden ist?

Wobei sich da natürlich mal wieder der Kreis schliesst..für nichts Geld bezahlen?[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie ein Rechtschreibungs-Korrektur-Programm benutzen sollten, ist der ganze Text ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Ehrlichkeit.

Wo engagiert sich der DAFV denn für den naturnahen Erhalt von Gewässern?
Wo kämpfen sie gegen Verschmutzung?
Wo arbeiten sie an der Wiederansiedlung von Arten?
In allen Fällen berichten sie zwar über solche Aktivitäten, manchmal steigt die ***** auch für ein Pressebild in Gummistiefel, aber IMMER sind dies Aktionen anderer Organisationen!

Dass Frau Dr. Pinocchio über die Ostseedorsche faselt, ist regelrecht Betrug, denn schließlich war sie es, die von vornherein ein Fang-Limit einbringen wollte, andere haben aber für die Angler die Kohlen aus dem Feuer geholt.

Und der einheitliche Bundesverband geht den Sturzbach runter beim Thema Einheitlichkeit.

_"...und mehr Mittel für eine effiziente Wahrnehmung der Interessen der  Anglerinnen und Angler in Berlin und Brüssel verwendet werden können"_.
Mittel für eine Immobilie in Berlin steht auf der Agenda, ansonsten wird's dasselbe Nichtstun bleiben.

Dieses Lügengeschwafel widert mich nur noch an! :r


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Etwas vom LSFV SH über die HV des DAFV:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/151-neuigkeiten-2015/1112-dafv-hauptversammlung


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Aber welche Kriterien der Landesverband aufgestellt hat (da hats ja angeblich was gegeben), um über den Verbleib zu entscheiden, das haben sie immer noch nicht ihren nachfragenden Mitgliedern veröffentlicht.

Weil die so mau sind, dass man sich schämt?

Oder weil man sich nicht festnageln lassen will??

Naja, der DAFV kriegt halt auch die Mitglieder, die er verdient ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja, nur blablabla...

wie ich denen drüben gerade mitgeteilt habe.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mir will es einfach nicht in den Kopf passen - wie man als LV FÜR eine Beitragserhöhung abstimmen kann, ohne dass bereits die Jahre davor was mit den Geldern angestellt wurde (Außer dass sich der DAFV selbst finaziert hat).....


Sind alle so wirklich so naiv, dass die denken mit den paar € mehr, wird der DAFV nun richtig ran klotzen und was für seine Zahlende Mitglieder machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sind alle so wirklich so naiv, dass die denken mit den paar € mehr, wird der DAFV nun richtig ran klotzen und was für seine Zahlende Mitglieder machen?




Antwort ist vielleicht die Funktionärs- und Verbands"evolution":
In den Vereinsvorstand werden die gewählt, welche nicht schnell genug den Kopp einziehen..

Denjenigen im Verein, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Kreisverband..

Denjenigen im Kreisverband, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Bezirks/Regionalverband

Denjenigen im Bezirks/Regionalverband, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Landesverband..

Denjenigen im Landesverband, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Bundesverband..

Nun die Preisfrage:
Was kommt im Bundesverband dann an? (weil hier ja der BV das Thema ist)
Kompetenz?
Rückgrat?
Anstand?
Oder die, welche man sonst nirgends wollte?

Aber das ist ja nur ne Vermutung und kein wissenschaftlich eruierter Fakt.......


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da tust Du aber nun einigen Guten oder auch Ex- Guten ein wenig unrecht.


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antwort ist vielleicht die Funktionärs- und Verbands"evolution":
> In den Vereinsvorstand werden die gewählt, welche nicht schnell genug den Kopp einziehen..
> 
> Denjenigen im Verein, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Kreisverband..
> ...



Du hast gerade das Peter-Prinzip neuentdeckt.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter-Prinzip


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Witzig, kannte ich nicht ,gefällt mir.
Danke für diesen Hinweis!!
Nu hat das Kind nen Namen!




Sharpo schrieb:


> Da tust Du aber nun einigen Guten oder auch Ex- Guten ein wenig unrecht.


Ja, sicher gibts (sogar richtig lobenswerte) Ausnahmen - welche die Regel bestätigen dürften (je eher, desto weiter es nach oben geht)..


----------



## Flugbootpilot (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Du hast gerade das Peter-Prinzip neuentdeckt.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter-Prinzip



Als Kinder haben wir mit unserem Opa "Schwarzer Peter" gespielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dr. Thomas Günther, Ex-Präsi vom VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg und Ex-Vize-Präsi des VDSF hat sich auch wieder seine Gedanken gemacht:
https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2015/10/15/reformfaehigkeit-nein-danke/

Er hat in meinen Augen diesmal nur am Ende unrecht, wo er meint weitere Rebellionen würden nun nicht stattfinden...

Es werden weiter Landesverbände aus dem DAFV gehen und Vereine aus Landesverbänden, die nicht aus dem DAFV gehen und Angler aus Vereinen, die dabei bleiben wollen - Abstimmung mit den Füßen...

Interessant auch wieder die Sichtweise des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes, vor allem der Teil mit den andernorts "hochgelobten" Vorträgen der Wissenschaftler:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1362&cHash=942b4201a79803834283f5cf53ed7f7b

Das alles mit dem Peter-Prinzip verknüpft und gedacht (danke nochmal, Matthias_R), dann weiss man, dass mit der Trümmertruppe DAFV weder Angeln noch Angler eine Zukunft in Deutschland haben auf lange Sicht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antwort ist vielleicht die Funktionärs- und Verbands"evolution":
> In den Vereinsvorstand werden die gewählt, welche nicht schnell genug den Kopp einziehen..
> 
> Denjenigen im Verein, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Kreisverband..
> ...



*Auf Nachfrage hat uns Dr. Günther wieder erlaubt, seinen Text bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen:*


> *Reformfähigkeit? – Nein, danke!*​
> Gerade vernahmen wir noch die Wiesbadener Elegien des hessischen Präsidenten Däschler, der in einem „offenen“, aber nicht veröffentlichten Brief Reformwillen und Reformanstrengungen der Landesverbände anmahnte in Bezug auf den siechenden Deutschen Angelfischerverband (DAFV).
> 
> Wenige Tage später nur mussten wir zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass die Jahreshauptversammlung in nur zwei Stunden den „Kurs“ des DAFV-Präsidiums (Kurs ist da wirklich das falsche Wort, denn das hat etwas mit einem bestimmten Ziel zu tun) en bloc abgesegnet hat. Ohne weitere Aussprache wurden Beitragserhöhungen beschlossen, die frecherweise mit der Bildung einer Rücklage für den Kauf einer Geschäftsstellenimmobilie in Berlin begründet wurde.
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nur zur Klarstellung:

 Als ich schrieb, dass die LVe kaum mehr Lust auf "Rebellion" haben dürften, meinte ich damit eine wie auch immer geartete Oppositionsarbeit innerhalb des DAFV. An Austritte habe ich dabei nicht gedacht. Die halte ich angesichts der betonierten Stagnation weiterhin für möglich. Sie sind aber aus meiner Betrachtung heraus kein Akt der "Rebellion". Auswandern ist auch kein Widerstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auswandern ist auch kein Widerstand.



Kann es sein, wenn die kompetenteren austretenden LV (kompetenter sind ja die, welche austreten - wer in einem solchen DAFV bleiben will, der ist ja intellektuell nicht unbedingt ernst zu nehmen) eine Alternativstruktur, einen schlanken, schlagkräftigen, reinen Lobbyverband für Angeln und Angler im Bund und in Europa angehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Wird sich wohl Anfang nächstens Jahres rausstellen, wenn man weiss, wie viel "Dumme" (im DAFV bleibende) und "Vernünftigere" (rausgehende) es dann real geben wird..


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Zahl der Ausgetretenen und Austrittswilligen ist so hoch, dass die Gründung eines Alternativverbandes natürlich eine Option ist. Ob sie gezogen wird, hängt von den handelnden Personen auf der Ebene der betreffenden Landesverbände ab. (Ob das am Ende zu einem besseren Ergebnis führt, ist dann noch eine ganz andere Frage.) 
Wer aber dauerhaft die Nichtleistung des Bundesverbandes anprangert und zu Reformen aufruft, der müsste eigentlich angesichts der Stagnation und Reformunwilligkeit des DAFV über Alternativen nachdenken. 
Schauen wir mal.
 Dass der derzeitige Zustand lange aufrecht erhalten werden kann, darf bezweifelt werden. Vielleicht geht es momentan nur noch darum, wenigstens bis zum Ende der Wahlperiode zu gelangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Warten wir erst mal ab, ob die Änderung des Satzungszweckes des DAFV einer Eintragung beim Amtsgericht überhaupt standhält - bin zwar kein Jurist, aber meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach brauchts da nach BGB 100% Zustimmung, die bei der Satzungsänderung nicht vorlag..

Und dann warten wir das Jahr ab, wer dann wirklich raus ist und wer nicht..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Ausgetretenen und Austrittswilligen ist so hoch, dass die Gründung eines Alternativverbandes natürlich eine Option ist. Ob sie gezogen wird, hängt von den handelnden Personen auf der Ebene der betreffenden Landesverbände ab. (Ob das am Ende zu einem besseren Ergebnis führt, ist dann noch eine ganz andere Frage.)
> Wer aber dauerhaft die Nichtleistung des Bundesverbandes anprangert und zu Reformen aufruft, der müsste eigentlich angesichts der Stagnation und Reformunwilligkeit des DAFV über Alternativen nachdenken.



Nie mit einem Aufstand spielen,wenn man nicht fest genug entschlossen ist,alle Konsequenzen des Spiels in Erwägung zu ziehen(F.Engels￼ )

Alternativverband als temporäre Übergangslösung?

Als Zweigleislösung würde das doch im dümmsten Fall auf ein Machtvakuum bzw.Probleme der Deutungshoheit hinauslaufen?

Der jetzige BV würde das wohl auch nicht so ohne weiteres sang-und klanglos hinnehmen..ausser er blutet in nächster Zeit LV technisch komplett aus..dann wäre sowieso Game Over.Woran ich in den nächsten 12 Monaten nicht so recht glaube,noch bleibt der komatöse BV "dank" uneinsichtiger LV an der künstl.Beatmung.

Das der jetzige Zustand ein nicht erstrebenswerter ist,keine Frage.

Uneffektiv,immens teuer bei nahezu 0 Gegenwert,keine Zukunftssichere Perspektive, Ideen zur Änderung ebenso Fehlanzeige.

Nur wie stellt man sich  Alternativen,egal welcher Art,überhaupt vor?

Und wer(Personalia) soll sie umsetzen?

Das es lt.einiger LV so nicht mehr weitergeht ist ja gut und schön.

Nur wo sind die Alternativideen?
Ein paar Alternativköpfe wären auch nicht übel..ein neuer oder alternativer BV in DAFV 2.0 Ausführung braucht kein Mensch.

Marty McFly per Fluxkompensator(mit Honig im Gepäck￼)  in die Vergangenheit schicken ,um das jetzige BV Fusionsfehlkonstrukt samt Präsidentin zu verhindern, funktioniert ja leider auch nicht.

Und nun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Per Mail hat sich gerade ein interessierter (wohl aber nicht registrierter) Leser gemeldet und mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass vielleicht eher das Dilbert-Prinzip statt des Peter-Prinzipes zutreffen könnte.

Zur Info:
https://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Das_Dilbert-Prinzip&redirect=no

Hintergrund zu dieser Mail ist das folgende Posting von mir, das als "Peter-Prinzip" benannt wurde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antwort ist vielleicht die Funktionärs- und Verbands"evolution":
> In den Vereinsvorstand werden die gewählt, welche nicht schnell genug den Kopp einziehen..
> 
> Denjenigen im Verein, den man im Vorstand am wenigsten leiden kann und der am wenigsten macht, "wählt", bzw. lobt man weg, in den Kreisverband..
> ...



Habe ich hiermit also gebracht.....


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch wieder die Sichtweise des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes, vor allem der Teil mit den andernorts "hochgelobten" Vorträgen der Wissenschaftler:
> http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=1362&cHash=942b4201a79803834283f5cf53ed7f7b


63%... NDS, HH & Rheinische dagegen, dazu 'Vereinzelte'.

Was fehlt jetzt an diesem Bericht?
- die Tagesordnung war doch vorher bekannt, hätte man da nicht einschreiten können bei den Themen, bzw. vorab anmerken, da haben wir aber auch Daten/Standpunkte zu? #c
- warum haben sie selbst keine Diskussion (auf der Sitzung oder im Verbandszuschuss zuvor) um die Themen Nichtleistung/beitragserhöhung angezettelt, um das nicht im Schweinsgalopp durchgehen zu lassen, gar weitere LVs von der Ablehnung zu überzeugen? Erst recht unter dem Aspekt, dass im Verbandsausschuss noch mehr dadegen gewesen sein sollen? #c
- welche Konsequenzen zieht der Rheinische Verband? #c
- wie passt das alles zu dem Kündigungssalto, den sie selbst auch vollzogen haben? #c
- wie kann der Gube bei dem Sauhaufen DAFV mitmachen, wenn der LV denn gegen Beitragserhöhungen ist? #c
- wie kann der Gube einen solchen Posten übernehmen, wenn zuvor die Gelder für die Handicap-Angler zugunsten von Casting zusammengestrichen wurden? #c
- egal wie sehr der Sch...haufen stinkt, hauptsache wir haben ein Pöstchen mittendrin!? :r

Das ist (übliche rheinische) Inkonsequenz pur!


Interessant auch, Zitat:
_"...insgesamt 172 möglichen stimmberechtigten Delegierten für diese  Versammlung waren 154 anwesend, zuzüglich der 11 Stimmen für das  Präsidium"_
Da findet eine JHV statt, bei der es quasi ums Überleben des Bundesverbandes, um eine Beitragserhöhung geht.
Und dann sind einige Leute aus den LVs nicht mal anwesend oder haben für Vertreter gesorgt?! |bigeyes #q

@Thomas Günther
vielen Dank für den Beitrag, sowieso für das ganze Engagement!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Auch der Verband der Karpfenanglerclubs steht stramm zu den Anglerfeinden vom DAFV:
https://www.facebook.com/Verband-Deutscher-Karpfenangel-Clubs-eV-460577604011635/timeline/





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
> PETA kostet kein Anglergeld!!





> *Merkspruch:*
> Besser Geld für Angler im Land verwenden,
> als für Funktionäre im Bund verschwenden..


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 63%... NDS, HH & Rheinische dagegen, dazu 'Vereinzelte'.
> 
> Was fehlt jetzt an diesem Bericht?
> - die Tagesordnung war doch vorher bekannt, hätte man da nicht einschreiten können bei den Themen, bzw. vorab anmerken, da haben wir aber auch Daten/Standpunkte zu? #c
> ...



@ Kati:
Vielen Dank dafür.

Wir wissen heute sehr viel mehr über den Verband als vor vielleicht fünf Jahren. Die Fusion, die nur im Grundsatz richtig ist, wurde handwerklich schlecht gemacht und aus postentaktischen Gründen über das Knie gebrochen. Davor haben wir hier gewarnt.
Mit der Fusion ist ein Verband entstanden, der schwere Geburtsfehler mit sich schleppt. Vor allem die innere Einheit war dadurch entgegen blinden Hoffnungen nicht geschaffen worden. Das hätte man als erstes in Angriff nehmen müssen, was bis heute nicht geschehen ist. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Die fehlende Diskussionskultur hat dazu geführt, dass das neue, unerfahrene Präsidium, in dem auch die alte Garde derjenigen, die sich vor allem nicht in die Karten schauen lassen wollen mitmischt, hat Beiträge aus den Landesverbänden diskreditiert, statt aufzunehmen. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Die wachsende Unzufriedenheit wurde nicht beachtet und hat zu Austritten und heftigen Reaktionen vor allem neuer Landesverbandspräsidenten geführt. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Durch die Kündigungswelle ist es zu Einnahmeeinbrüchen gekommen, die einen Konsolidierungskurs notwendig gemacht haben, der nicht eingeschlagen wurde. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Der Verband agiert wie der VDSF in den 90 und 00er Jahren in einer völlig veränderten Umgebung (Stichwort: Internet) und ist zu Neuerungen offensichtlich nicht fähig. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Unabdingbar, um aus der Verbandskrise zu kommen, ist eine Konsolidierung der Finanzen und das Aufdenprüfstandstellen der inhaltlichen Ausrichtung, die einer inneren Einheit nach wie vor im Wege steht. Beides ist nicht in Angriff genommen worden. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Die Landesverbände fühlen sich immer weniger Ernst genommen (Stichwort: Vorschläge der "Finanzkommission", über die nicht einmal gesprochen wird) und suchen ihr Heil, wo möglich, eher im DFV als im DAFV. Davor haben wir gewarnt.
Eine bloße Durchhalterethorik à la "Wir brauchen doch einen Bundesverband" überzeugt nicht, sondern lähmt bestenfalls. Davor haben wir gewarnt.

Alle Warnungen wurden ignoriert, ob von außerhalb oder innerhalb des Präsidiums. Das starrsinnige Festhalten an einem überholten, demokratiefeindlichen Alleinvertretungsanspruch des Präsidiums erstickt jede erfolgversprechende Initiative auf Veränderung. Wer will sich da noch einbringen. Der DAFV sollte froh sein, dass sich überhaupt noch jemand mit ihm beschäftigt. Sein Allgemeinzustand ist mehr als jämmerlich. Der Befund ist klar: Diese Fusion und der Umgang mit ihren Auswirkungen hat die organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland schwächer gemacht, als es VDSF und DAV jeweils für sich genommen jemals waren.
Allein die Landesverbände, obwohl durch die neue Struktur deutlich geschwächt (Atomisierung des Verbandsausschusses durch Doppelstrukturen in den Ländern und Stimmenübergewicht der nutzlosen Spartenverbände), haben es in der Hand, wie auch immer geartete Änderungen durchzusetzen. Inhaltlicher, struktureller wie personeller Art. Sie haben in ihrer Gesamtheit das alles entscheidende Haushaltsrecht und das Recht auf Wahl des Präsidiums. Von beiden Instrumenten wird nicht einmal zu Drohzwecken Gebrauch gemacht. Das zeugt von Resignation, die um sich greift. Da wundert es nicht, wenn Landesverbände die Kosten für die Teilnahme an der JHV einfach einsparen. 
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mag wähnen, sie sei gut über die Runden gekommen und ihrem Ziel, über die Amtsperiode zu kommen, einen großen Schritt näher. Sie sollte wissen, dass sie sich jeden Tag mehr von der Basis der Anglerschaft, die sie vertreten sollte, entfernt. Ihr Mandat beruht auf Resignation, Mutlosigkeit und dem Fehlen von Ideen. Die Landesverbände sollten wissen, dass wenn sie das Problem nicht lösen, sondern schwären lassen, selber in den Sog des DAFV geraten können mit für sie unabsehbaren Folgen.
Die Rechnung, die die Delegierten den Anglern in Göttingen gerade geschrieben haben, ist hoch, aber sie ist noch nicht bezahlt. Wie viele Landesverbände werden auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben, vielleicht für mehrere Jahre? Die Diskussion darüber, was der DAFV leisten sollte, wird jetzt in den Landesverbänden und Vereinen erst richtig losgehen. Da wäre es besser gewesen, sie wäre in Göttingen begonnen worden. Erneut aber hat das DAFV-Präsidium die Hauptlast der Sanierung auf die Landesverbände gedrückt, wo jetzt Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden muss. Aber Vorteilsübersetzung ohne Vorteile ist ein schweres Geschäft; da wird manch ein Präsidiumssessel kippeln. Die Landesverbände sind politisch geschwächt aus Göttingen abgereist. Die meisten werden wissen, was ihnen in den kommenden Monaten ins Haus steht. Dagegen haben sie sich nicht einmal versucht, aufzulehnen. Ein traurigeres Bild kann man nicht abgeben. Der DAFV wird noch einige Zeit das "Hinterzimmergemauschel" brauchen, wenn sich etwas ändern soll, denn in den offiziellen Gremien mit herunterlassenem Visier für die richtige Sache zu streiten, das geht offenbar immer noch nicht. Dafür trägt die Hauptverantwortung die DAFV-Präsidentin, die sich zwar ihr Amt erhalten hat, aber um den Preis der Schwächung des Bundes- und der Landesverbände. Aber eine geschwächte Organisation hat niemals starke Führungspersönlichkeiten. Die Sache mit der Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln können wir auf Jahre hinaus knicken.


----------



## prinz1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@ Brotfisch

Treffend und grandios ausgearbeitetes Fazit!
Vielen Dank dafür!

Bleibt nur mein Fazit: Gute Nacht Angeldeutschland !
Ich sehe für die nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahre ( das aber sehr optimistisch, werden wohl eher mehr sein ) weder eine Verbesserung noch ein stabiles Dahingleiten, eher ein Abrutschen in die Tiefen der Bedeutungslosigkeit.
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wie man das verbessern kann??!!??

Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Brotfisch: Vielen Dank für Deine Beiträge, die ich ja immer wieder gerne lese- aber hier widerspreche ich Dir:



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Diskussion darüber, was der DAFV leisten sollte, wird jetzt in den Landesverbänden und Vereinen erst richtig losgehen.



Vergiss es! Gar nix wird losgehen. Die werden zahlen und abnicken- fertig ist der deutsche organisierte Angler. 

Irgendwann kommt eventuell dann ein wie, wieso, wie das denn, warum oder ähnliches. Dann wird es u.U. zu spät sein.


----------



## Werraschreck (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Guten Morgen

Wie hoch ist eigentlich der Beitrag gewesen?(2 Eu????)

                                          MfG Tobias


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja, wurde jetzt um 50% (von 2 auf 3 Euro) erhöht und abgenickt, obwohl der DAFV seit 3 Jahren nix fürs Geld geleistet hat - für Angler und Angeln schon zweimal nicht...

Macht z. B. für Weser-Ems statt 100.000 Euro im Jahr dann 150.000 Euro PRO JAHR für den DAFV ..

Oder, wenn die Erhöhung NICHT an die Vereine/organisierten Angelfischer  weiter gegeben wird:
Für 50.000 weniger Leistung im Landesverband für Angler und Vereine

Bisher hätte im Beispiel Weser - Ems von dem Geld ca. 20 Tonnen Fisch pro Jahr besetzen können, ab näxtes Jahr mit der Erhöhung sogar 30 Tonnen, was sie so nun sinnlos dem DAFV hinter her schmeissen......


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Brotfisch: Vielen Dank für Deine Beiträge, die ich ja immer wieder gerne lese- aber hier widerspreche ich Dir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gebe Dir teilweise Recht: In einigen Landesverbänden wird nichts passieren, in anderen wird es Zoff geben. Ich habe so etwas wegen einer winzigen Erhöhung auf Bundesebene mal erlebt, da war ein schöner Zirkus im Land.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Kati:
> Vielen Dank dafür.
> 
> Wir wissen heute sehr viel mehr über den Verband als vor vielleicht fünf Jahren. Die Fusion, die nur im Grundsatz richtig ist, wurde handwerklich schlecht gemacht und aus postentaktischen Gründen über das Knie gebrochen. Davor haben wir hier gewarnt.
> ...



Alles richtig, Thomas.

jedoch, und das habe ich schon in den 80ern und bezgl. des VDSF/DAFV seit Beginn der Fusionsbemühungen gesagt und geschrieben:

Der VDSF/DAFV existiert in allererster Linie zum Zweck des Selbsterhaltes. Geboren aus einer vor Jahrzehnten sicher guten Idee, großgezogen von den geldgebenden Landesverbänden, hat er sich zu einem Götzen entwickelt dessen Selbsterhalt das oberste, wenn nicht alleinige Ziel, ist.
Und wie alle Götzen wird er der eigenen Religion um so fremder, je größer er wird. Und die Landesverbände tanzen um diesen Götzen, bringen ihm Opfer dar und wedeln mit Ihren Fetischen.

So ein Götze ist ja auch eine sehr praktische Instanz. 

Nämlich in so fern, ihn für alles verantwortlich machen zu können. Alles, was man selbst nicht zustande bekommt, liegt im Wirken des Götzen. Läuft es gut, haben sich die Opfergaben, mit denen man ihn freundlich gestimmt hat, gelohnt. Läuft es schlecht, muss man halt mehr Opfer bringen. So einfach ist das.

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an unsere kontroversen Diskussionen, als ich schrieb man müsse den Bundesverband zerschlagen um eine Veränderung herbei zu führen. Und dass eine Veränderung von Innen heraus unmöglich sein wird. 

Und genau so ist es.

Götzen werden niemals von Ihren Priestern vom Sockel gestürzt, sondern immer vom wütenden Volk.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Eigentlich könnten man das Posting von Ralle als Schlusswort stehen lassen. Das einzige Problem ist (und bleibt), dass eben noch lange nicht Schluss ist mit dieser unproduktiven, Geld verbrennenden Chaostruppe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mir scheint, das eben genau dieses Volk noch nicht so ganz verstanden hat,das es sich bei den Priestern und Götzen eher um dubiose Propheten und untalentierte Alchemisten handelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nach unseren vertraulichen Informationen hat heute der saarländische Landesverband bei Anwesenheit von Pieper (nach, so ein Teilnehmer, "endlosen Monologen vom Präsidenten und Pieper")  für eine Beitragserhöhung zu Gunsten des DAFV gestimmt.

Es wurde zwar angeblich nicht über eine Rücknahme der Kündigung abgestimmt, das werden die mit Hinweis auf die Abstimmung zur Beitragserhöhung wohl dann einfach so durchziehen.

Auch saarländischen Anglern kann man also nur mal zum Landesverbandstest (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308532) raten und den Vereinen zum Austritt aus dem Landesverband, wenn sie einen anglerfreundlichen Verband wollen.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich würde mich selbst nicht opfern wollen, um auf einem absinkendem morschen Kahn eine Meuterei anzuzetteln, um dann schier der Aufgabe alle Lecks dichten zu müssen selbst zu scheitern.

Bleibt nur die Möglichkeit als Landesverband so schnell wie möglich vom Kahn zu springen und die Interessen der eigenen Angler fortan erstmal abwartend auf Landesebene zu vertreten.
Sobald die Wogen der absaufenden "DAFV Hapan Kassan" sich geglättet haben und sich auf Bundesebene ein neuerlicher Bedarf aufdrängt, sollte eine Errichtung eines Bundesverbandes ohne die gesamten wirtschaftlichen, organisatorischen und mentalen Altlasten durch führende Landesverbände erfolgen. 
Es bedarf Zeit sowie personeller und mentaler Umstrukturierungen für einen solchen gereinigten Neuanfang.

Derzeit einen alternativen Bundesverbnd zu gründen, könnte sogar noch dazu führen, das der DAFV in Anbetracht dieses Konkurrenzverhältnisses Zuspruch erhält.
Ein neuer Verband wäre zu dem gleich mit einem Machtkampf belastet. Würde ich mir auch nicht geben wollen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo zusammen




Deep Down schrieb:


> Es bedarf Zeit sowie personeller und mentaler Umstrukturierungen für einen solchen gereinigten Neuanfang.
> 
> .



Das ist richtig.

Und dieser Prozess wird je Landesverband unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sein. Widersprüche und Gegensätze werden zum Vorschein kommen und werden ausgetragen. Es sind erhebliche Reibungsverluste zu erwarten. Die Position der Anglerschaft wird weiter geschwächt werden. Schade, aber dieser Prozess ist unvermeidlich.

Nach meiner Einschätzung haben wir noch nicht einmal 50% der Fallhöhe hinter uns.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Derzeit einen alternativen Bundesverbnd zu gründen,...


...wäre eine genauso große Gefahr für das Angeln wie den alten DAFV beizubehalten.

Die alte Bude ist nicht mehr sanierbar. Durch wen auch? Durch diejenigen, die falsch geplant, falsch gebaut, falsch dran rum repariert haben und öffentlich sogar jeden Fehler ignorieren und weiter erklären, die Hütte sieht doch wunderbar aus?
_
(By the way, wo ich grad beim Thema "Bau" bin, sie haben auch wohl nicht widersprochen, als Frau Dr. Gerne-Wichtig davon faselte, eine Immobilie in Berlin zu kaufen).

_Und einen alternativen BV würden ja zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt dieselben Leute konstruieren, die ebenfalls den alten Verband mit versaut haben, auch wenn sie mittlerweile ausgetreten sind oder gekündigt haben.
Ob die durch ihre Fehler gelernt haben, bezweifel ich doch sehr!

Die Alternative liegt hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838
Da gibt es Fachleute, da gibt es auch bereits tätige Lobbyisten, da gibt es Leute, _die auch was für Angler erreichen wollen_.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Alternative liegt hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838
> Da gibt es Fachleute, da gibt es auch bereits tätige Lobbyisten, da gibt es Leute, _die auch was für Angler erreichen wollen_.


Und schon erreicht haben, indem sie den DAFV z. B. bei der Dorschgeschichte auf Linie gebracht haben, so dass der DAFV jetzt auch klar gegen Baglimit und Einschränkungen für Angler votiert.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4415236#post4415236

*Dafür nochmal Danke UND Lob an den DFV!!*

In wie weit die Verbanditen im DAFV schon mitbekommen haben, was auch und gerade ihren Vereinen (und letzten Endes auch dem einzelnen Angler) durch die Umsetzung der EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten und dem dazu vorgelegten Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EU) 1143/2014 über invasive gebietsfremde Arten im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz wirklich droht, das wage ich aus bisheriger Erfahrung einfach mal zu bezweifeln..

Auch da wird man nur hoffen können, dass der DFV und/oder das Forum Natur das begreift und tätig wird, um die DAFV-Verbanditen entsprechend auf Linie zu bringen, bevors wieder zu spät ist für Angler und das Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...wäre eine genauso große Gefahr für das Angeln wie den alten DAFV beizubehalten.
> 
> Die alte Bude ist nicht mehr sanierbar. Durch wen auch? Durch diejenigen, die falsch geplant, falsch gebaut, falsch dran rum repariert haben und öffentlich sogar jeden Fehler ignorieren und weiter erklären, die Hütte sieht doch wunderbar aus?
> _
> ...



Die alte Bude sind auch die Angelvereine.

Solange jedem einzelnen Angler nicht bewusst ist welche Verantwortung er trägt, wird sich am System Angelverein und Verbände nichts ändern.

(Aber wer lässt sich schon ständig als Laberbacke etc. "beschimpfen"?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In wie weit die Verbanditen im DAFV schon mitbekommen haben, was auch und gerade ihren Vereinen (und letzten Endes auch dem einzelnen Angler) durch die Umsetzung der EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten und dem dazu vorgelegten Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EU) 1143/2014 über invasive gebietsfremde Arten im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz wirklich droht, das wage ich aus bisheriger Erfahrung einfach mal zu bezweifeln..
> 
> Auch da wird man nur hoffen können, dass der DFV und/oder das Forum Natur das begreift und tätig wird, um die DAFV-Verbanditen entsprechend auf Linie zu bringen, bevors wieder zu spät ist für Angler und das Angeln.



Na guck, immerhin habens nun Tage nach uns auch die Verbanditen im DAFV mitbekommen - hoffen wir, dass die auch begriffen haben, was da droht. Aber immerhin haben da auch die vom Forum Natur dier Finger drin, wie der DFV auch kompetenter als der DAFV, so dass für Angler noch Hoffnung besteht...........

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-ueber-invasive-arten-tagung-beim-forum-natur


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wer Interesse hat, kann hier das "aktuelle" Verbandskäseblättchen des DAFV, die "AFZ Fischwaid" runterladen:
http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischwaid/afz_-_2015-3-www-korrigiert.pdf

Der Schwerpunkt wäre diesmal Casting..........................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat, kann hier das "aktuelle" Verbandskäseblättchen des DAFV, die "AFZ Fischwaid" runterladen:
> http://www.dafv.de/files/Fischwaid/afz_-_2015-3-www-korrigiert.pdf
> 
> Der Schwerpunkt wäre diesmal Casting..........................



Kann man aber auch lassen.

Hat mit Angeln nämlich immer noch genauso viel gemeinsam, wie ein Frosch mit 'nem Fahrrad.

In der letzten Auto,Motor&Sport war übr.Skateboarding kein Schwerpunkthema[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DSAV ist raus aus dem DAFV:
http://dsav.eu/dsav-nicht-mehr-mitglied-im-dafv/

Ist das jetzt der Preis für den Verbleib von Weser-Ems oder
haben die Wettkampfangler einfach sowieso schon das, was sie wollten; die Mitgliedschaften in den internationalen Wettkampfverbänden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da ja viele denken/dachten, mit der Beitragserhöhung wäre der DAFV aus der finanziellen Bredouille raus, hier nur kurz ein paar Zahlen, was die seit Rechtskraft DAFV pro Jahr an Beiträgen eingenommen haben und wie sich das (Stand jetziger Mitgliederzahlen in den LV) bis 2017 entwickeln kann/wird:

2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
2014 = 1.338.298
2015 = 1.295.250
2016 = 1.643.938 Bereinigt um B-W und Hessen (aber W-E und Saarland mit drin nach aktuellen Beschlüssen von denen), mit dann 3 Euro Beitrag
2017 = 1.382.845 Mit Austritt NDS und, DSAV (da können Hamburg und Sachsen noch dazu kommen, die noch abstimmen darüber), mit 3 Euro Beitrag..

Mit den 3 Euro liegen sie jetzt also knapp unter dem Geld von 2013, das auch schon nicht reichte..

Mit den Austritten ab 2017 sind sie kohlemäßig wieder ca. auf dem Stand von  2014/15, was ja, wie jeder weiß, eh nicht gereicht hat.

Was wiederum bedeutet, dass die entweder weitere Leistungen (wie die Versicherungen jetzt) kürzen müssen oder eine erneute Beitragserhöhung ab 2017 um mindestens 1 Euro für die Restmitglieder anstreben müssen, nur um wieder den Stand 2013 zu erreichen, wo das Geld, wie ja jeder weiß, aber auch schon nicht gereicht hat..

Ihr erinnert euch?
Als es noch hieß, dass eine Beitragserhöhung zwischen 50 Cent und 1 Euro reichen würde, sagten wir schon, dass es mindestens 2 Euro werden müssen, nur um den Stand 2013 zu halten.

Was nun obige Rechnung bestätigt.

Und weder 2013 noch in den Folgejahren wurde nur einmal ein wirklich ausgeglichener operativer Haushalt erreicht, es musste IMMER, in jedem einzelnen Jahr seit Rechtskraft DAFV, aus den Restrücklagen finanziert werden.

Aber was wissen wir schon?

Will jemand gegen eine weitere Beitragserhöhung ab 2017 wetten?


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich lese daraus, dass Du auch an einen weiteren Verbleib (sprich ausbleibender Kündigung) des LSFVSH glaubst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich lese daraus, dass Du auch an einen weiteren Verbleib (sprich ausbleibender Kündigung) des LSFVSH glaubst...


Natürlich!

Oder glaubst Du dass einer der Mehrheit der nichthonigsessenden Wackeldackel beim LSFV-SH dazu in der Lage war/wäre, so ne ganz einfach Rechnung ((voraussichtliche) Mitgliederzahl mal Mitgliedsbeitrag) wie hier aufzumachen (oder zu verstehen)???:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja viele denken/dachten, mit der Beitragserhöhung wäre der DAFV aus der finanziellen Bredouille raus, hier nur kurz ein paar Zahlen, was die seit Rechtskraft DAFV pro Jahr an Beiträgen eingenommen haben und wie sich das (Stand jetziger Mitgliederzahlen in den LV) bis 2017 entwickeln kann/wird:
> 
> 2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
> 2014 = 1.338.298
> ...



Oder dass sich ein Verband an Beschlüsse seiner HV halten muss?

Der GV vom LSFV-SH hat doch schon bestätigt, dass die nicht wieder gekündigt haben trotz Beschluss:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=370082#post370082

Und Frau Dr. hat ja auch schon dementiert, das die SH-Wackeldackel wieder kündigen würden bei der W-E-HV, wie man hörte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der Sitzung des LV Weser-Ems (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308417) sagte hingegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan laut Teilnehmern auf Anmerkungen/Fragen zur erneuten Kündigung vom LSFV-SH , dass der LSFV-SH nicht vorsorglich für 2017 wieder gekündigt hat oder kündigen will.
> Ansprachen/Aussagen dieser Art hätte Sie vehement bestritten!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Was wiederum bedeutet, dass die entweder weitere Leistungen (wie die Versicherungen jetzt) kürzen müssen oder...


Zu der katastrophalen Finanzplanung kommt noch:
Was wohl nach Immobilienkauf & Umzug innerhalb Berlins + angedachter Umzug Offenbach nach Frankfurt an Mitteln für "Leistungen" übrig bleibt... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Schlimmer:
Was hätte ein kompetenter, schlanker Lobbyverband für Angler und Angeln (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) mit den von 2013 bis jetzt (Ende 2015)  4.322.848 Euro an den DAFV verschwendeten Beitragsgeldern der organisierten Angelfischer alles erreichen können??

Wenn die Abnicker aus den LV das tote Pferd DAFV nicht so krampfhaft am Leben halten wollten, sondern Platz für einen wirklich guten Bundesverband gemacht hätten?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlimmer:
> Was hätte ein kompetenter, schlanker Lobbyverband für Angler und Angeln (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) mit den von 2013 bis jetzt (Ende 2015)  4.322.848 Euro an den DAFV verschwendeten Beitragsgeldern der organisierten Angelfischer alles erreichen können??
> 
> Wenn die Abnicker aus den LV das tote Pferd DAFV nicht so krampfhaft am Leben halten wollten, sondern Platz für einen *wirklich guten Bundesverband gemacht hätten?*



:vik:

Ja, ist klar.
Wer soll den bitte Gründen? Die LV?  |uhoh:


----------



## ulli1958m (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Ja, ist klar.
> Wer soll den bitte Gründen? Die LV? |uhoh:


Kati und Thomas |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da das hier Offtopic ist nur ne kurze Antwort:
Und wer sollte dann den Aufpasser und Berichterstatter machen, wenn wir Verband machen wollten/sollten?

Jeder an seiner Stelle, unsere ist berichten und kommentieren.

Damit genug Offtopic.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November 

*Hessenfischer machen Diskussionsveranstaltung für ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden​*Wie immer aus gut informierten Quellen:
Jeweils am 4., 9. und 12. November lädt das Präsidium des "Verband Hessischer Fischer" (Hessischer Landesverband) seine Vereinsvorsitzenden an verschiedenen Orten ein, zusammen mit den Kreisgruppenvorständen das Ergebnis der DAFV-Hauptversammlung zu diskutieren.

Die Ernüchterung wäre bereits nach dem Verbandsausschuss des DAFV in Göttingen groß gewesen, so im Anscheiben des Landesverbandes.

Man sehe bei den Hessenfischern seitens des DAFV weder den Wunsch nach weiterführender oder unterstützender Mitarbeit der Landesverbände noch Ansätze, die derzeit destruktive Politik des DAFV ändern zu wollen. 

Das Präsidium der Hessenfischer spreche sich daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt weiter für die Beibehaltung der Kündigung aus und wolle sich dazu über die angebotenen Diskussionsrunden ein umfassendes Meinungsbild der Vereinsvorsitzenden einholen. Auch, um über Vor- und Nachteile der Kündigung zu diskutieren.

Die Entwicklung des DAFV werde weiterverfolgt.

Der Austausch mit anderen ausgetretenen Verbänden und Verbänden, die noch austreten wollen, werde in die Wege geleitet, ebenso die Suche nach Alternativen zum DAFV für eine Vertretung im Bund und in Europa. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Finanzen DAFV weiter unklar??*​
Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:
Laut immer noch gültiger Geschäftsordnung MUSS der DAFV MINDESTENS 25% seiner eingenommen Beträge als LIQUIDE  Reserve bereit halten (= immer sofort verfügbar, Kasse, Tagesgeld etc.). 

Die abnickenden LV hatten auf der HV 2013 ab- und zugestimmt, das für 2014 auszusetzen (Protokoll HV). 
Auf den HV danach wurde das weder noch mal angesprochen, noch wieder abgestimmt und verlängert.

Selbstverständlich auch nicht auf der diesjährigen HV fürs kommende Jahr..

Aber Beschlüsse, Protokolle, Satzung, GO scheint ja für den DAFV nur eher "freie Verfügungsmasse" denn feste Vorgabe zu sein (man erinnere sich auch an die im Protokoll der letzten HV vermerkte Behandlung des Widerspruches zur Aufnahme des DSAV vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband, die dann einfach in der Tagesordnung jetzt auf der HV vom DAFV "vergessen" wurde).

So bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass die 410.984,50 Euro, die bei den (siehe unten) vermuteten Beitragseinnahmen des DAFV 2016 IMMER als LIQUIDE Reserve bereit gehalten werden MÜSSEN, zu keinem Zeitpunkt (ausser vielleicht direkt nach Überweisung der Beiträge am Jahresanfang) in Kasse oder auf Tagesgeldkonten IMMER verfügbar sein werden.

Auch die Beitragszahlung "unter Vorbehalt" des LSFV-NDS (Anfrage FA Hannover läuft ja diesbezüglich noch, bei so langer Antwortdauer des FA kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Fall eben nicht so klar ist wie das der DAFV denkt. Und eben doch die Gefahr des Durchgriffes bei Gemeinnützigkeitsverlust besteht) wurde ja nicht entsprechend gebucht, und die Summe wie eigentlich notwendig im Sinne der Bilanzwahr- und klarheit in Rücklage gestellt bis zur Klärung.

Sondern das wurde einfach als normale Beitragseinnahme behandelt, so wie die Zahlen vorgelegt wurden im Delegiertenmaterial. 
Hätte man das richtig verbucht, hätte man nämlich in der Bilanz auch wiederum diese Summe aus Rücklagen zum Bilanzausgleich ausgleichen müssen, und man wäre wieder weiter von einer eh nicht erreichten schwarzen Null entfernt, als sowieso schon.

Dass ebenfalls plötzlich in der Bilanz bisherige Zahlungen für Personal teilweise "umgedeutet" wurden und einzelnen Referaten wie Europa-, Jugend- oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zugeordnet, um überhaupt wenigstens die Grenze von max. 50% Eigenverwaltungsanteil zu erreichen, sei hier auch nur am Rande bemerkt.

Was genau mit den Grundstücken war, die der DAV mit einbrachte, die dann mal eingebracht wurden in die Bilanz des DAFV,dann plötzlich wieder weg waren, weiss auch noch niemand.
Obwohl ja im Zuge dessen, dass der DAFV Rücklagen für einen "Immobilienkauf" bilden will, solche Grundstücke ja auch interessant sein könnten - warum das niemand mehr interessiert von den abnickenden LV?
Bin ich überfragt. 
Genauso warum sich scheinbar genauso wenig jemand drum zu kümmern scheint, was jetzt eigentlich genau mit der DAFV-GmbH ist.

Das  es für den Finanzvize Pieper und den Steuerberater Schmiedecke sicher nicht einfach ist, dieses Finanzchaos im DAFV, das letztlich aus dem Chaos in Finanzdingen bei beiden Vorgängerverbänden resultiert, irgendwie in Ordnung zu bringen, gestehe ich gerne zu - auch wenns fast 3 Jahre nach Rechtskraft langsam wohl an der Zeit wäre.

Und das alles an Ungeklärtem dann in Verbindung mit dem, dass die Beitragserhöhung wohl gerade für 1 Jahr reichen wird, spricht in meinen Augen nicht gerade für die Kompetenz in Finanzdingen von DAFV Haupt- und "Ehren"amt..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja viele denken/dachten, mit der Beitragserhöhung wäre der DAFV aus der finanziellen Bredouille raus, hier nur kurz ein paar Zahlen, was die seit Rechtskraft DAFV pro Jahr an Beiträgen eingenommen haben und wie sich das (Stand jetziger Mitgliederzahlen in den LV) bis 2017 entwickeln kann/wird:
> 
> 2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
> 2014 = 1.338.298
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dagegen vermutlich nicht.

Man könnte vielleicht um den Betrag wetten#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Feichlinch ;-)))


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ne,

Realist. Bei Geld hört bei mir der Spaß auf, insbesondere dann, wenn´s in letzter Konsequenz um meines geht und es u.U. unnötig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zahlst Du nicht auch den LSFV-SH und den DAFV?

Für was nochmal?

Da könnteste auch mit nem Schwaben wetten 
Wäre Dein Geld jedenfalls sinnvoller angelegt 
;-)))))))))


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich zahle an meinen Verein.

Solange der mir den Beitrag nicht erhöht ...... |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

und über den den LSFV-SH und den DAFV - mal drüber nachdenken..
Tätig werden, Antrag auf Austritt stellen,,

Nur so kriegste die Verbanditen bewegt, Angst um Kohle macht Beine.......


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gemach, gemach .....
der GF hat doch bestätigt, das SH kündigen will, hat ja noch locker 2 Monate Zeit. 

Alles hat seine Zeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann biste immer noch im LSFV-SH - anderes Thema, aber kein Stück besser..
Gib doch besser Dein Geld nem armen Schwaben ..
 ;-)))


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da ist mir das Hemd näher als die Büx ..... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Versuch vom armen Schwaben wars wert ;-)))


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mir kommen gleich die Tränen #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gönsch mir gor nix.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*FEHLER!!!!*

*SORRY!!!!!!*

Leider hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen in meine Rechnung, denn ich hatte die Hessen erst ab 2017 weg.

Die werden aber ja schon ab 2016 weg sein.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4424886#post4424886

*Hier daher die korrigierte Fassung :*
Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Finanzen DAFV weiter unklar??*​
Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:
Laut immer noch gültiger Geschäftsordnung MUSS der DAFV MINDESTENS 25% seiner eingenommen Beträge als LIQUIDE  Reserve bereit halten (= immer sofort verfügbar, Kasse, Tagesgeld etc.). 

Die abnickenden LV hatten auf der HV 2013 ab- und zugestimmt, das für 2014 auszusetzen (Protokoll HV). 
Auf den HV danach wurde das weder noch mal angesprochen, noch wieder abgestimmt und verlängert.

Selbstverständlich auch nicht auf der diesjährigen HV fürs kommende Jahr..

Aber Beschlüsse, Protokolle, Satzung, GO scheint ja für den DAFV nur eher "freie Verfügungsmasse" denn feste Vorgabe zu sein (man erinnere sich auch an die im Protokoll der letzten HV vermerkte Behandlung des Widerspruches zur Aufnahme des DSAV vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband, die dann einfach in der Tagesordnung jetzt auf der HV vom DAFV "vergessen" wurde).

So bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass die 410.984,50 Euro, die bei den (siehe unten) vermuteten Beitragseinnahmen des DAFV 2016 IMMER als LIQUIDE Reserve bereit gehalten werden MÜSSEN, zu keinem Zeitpunkt (ausser vielleicht direkt nach Überweisung der Beiträge am Jahresanfang) in Kasse oder auf Tagesgeldkonten IMMER verfügbar sein werden.

Auch die Beitragszahlung "unter Vorbehalt" des LSFV-NDS (Anfrage FA Hannover läuft ja diesbezüglich noch, bei so langer Antwortdauer des FA kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Fall eben nicht so klar ist wie das der DAFV denkt. Und eben doch die Gefahr des Durchgriffes bei Gemeinnützigkeitsverlust besteht) wurde ja nicht entsprechend gebucht, und die Summe wie eigentlich notwendig im Sinne der Bilanzwahr- und klarheit in Rücklage gestellt bis zur Klärung.

Sondern das wurde einfach als normale Beitragseinnahme behandelt, so wie die Zahlen vorgelegt wurden im Delegiertenmaterial. 
Hätte man das richtig verbucht, hätte man nämlich in der Bilanz auch wiederum diese Summe aus Rücklagen zum Bilanzausgleich ausgleichen müssen, und man wäre wieder weiter von einer eh nicht erreichten schwarzen Null entfernt, als sowieso schon.

Dass ebenfalls plötzlich in der Bilanz bisherige Zahlungen für Personal teilweise "umgedeutet" wurden und einzelnen Referaten wie Europa-, Jugend- oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zugeordnet, um überhaupt wenigstens die Grenze von max. 50% Eigenverwaltungsanteil zu erreichen, sei hier auch nur am Rande bemerkt.

Was genau mit den Grundstücken war, die der DAV mit einbrachte, die dann mal eingebracht wurden in die Bilanz des DAFV,dann plötzlich wieder weg waren, weiss auch noch niemand.
Obwohl ja im Zuge dessen, dass der DAFV Rücklagen für einen "Immobilienkauf" bilden will, solche Grundstücke ja auch interessant sein könnten - warum das niemand mehr interessiert von den abnickenden LV?
Bin ich überfragt. 
Genauso warum sich scheinbar genauso wenig jemand drum zu kümmern scheint, was jetzt eigentlich genau mit der DAFV-GmbH ist.

Das  es für den Finanzvize Pieper und den Steuerberater Schmiedecke sicher nicht einfach ist, dieses Finanzchaos im DAFV, das letztlich aus dem Chaos in Finanzdingen bei beiden Vorgängerverbänden resultiert, irgendwie in Ordnung zu bringen, gestehe ich gerne zu - auch wenns fast 3 Jahre nach Rechtskraft langsam wohl an der Zeit wäre.

Und das alles an Ungeklärtem dann in Verbindung mit dem, dass die Beitragserhöhung wohl gerade für 1 Jahr reichen wird, spricht in meinen Augen nicht gerade für die Kompetenz in Finanzdingen von DAFV Haupt- und "Ehren"amt..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja viele denken/dachten, mit der Beitragserhöhung wäre der DAFV aus der finanziellen Bredouille raus, hier nur kurz ein paar Zahlen, was die seit Rechtskraft DAFV pro Jahr an Beiträgen eingenommen haben und wie sich das (Stand jetziger Mitgliederzahlen in den LV) bis 2017 entwickeln kann/wird:
> 
> 2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
> 2014 = 1.338.298
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der "Einheitliche" Deutsche Dachverband, 
"kompetent, aktiv und erfolgreich". |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Auch die Kollegen von Carpzilla wachen auf:
http://www.carpzilla.de/news/carpzilla-news/dafv-beschliesst-beitragserhoehung-fuer-angler-6949.html
Lobenswert!


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zitat: "[edit by Admin: kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren)
[/I]
Sehr schön!_ #6

_Da sollten sich die 3 großen Printmedien mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.
Und auf die Antwortdes VDKAC bin ich auch mal gespannt.Die Truppe um den ehemaligen Punk Sven Brux ist ja so was von Linientreu, da fragt Carpzilla die Richtigen. 
[edit by Admin: kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren)
(Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/Verband-Deutscher-Karpfenangel-Clubs-eV-460577604011635/)


Da kann ich doch nur sagen:
Punk is dead!
...und die offizielle Interessenvertretung von Karpfenanglern ist nur ein Zombie.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich frage mich echt: 

Wie können ausgerechnet Karpfenangler offenbar auf "Verwertungspriester" stehen? Gerade die Jungs müssten doch da eigentlich massiv effenbergern = sich selbst exkommunizieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Auf der DAFV-Seite gibts wieder Neuigkeiten - wieder nix für Angler oder Angeln relevantes oder Interessantes, daher erspare ich mir Kommentierung und verweise hier nur drauf:
www.DAFV.de


----------



## harzsalm (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Lieber Thomas zu diesem Thema  schrieb ich doch, da hilft nur noch Blohm&Voss!!

Gruß  Reimar


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und es bröckelt wieder weiter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund meiner Mail, mit der ich die Landesverbände über die Geschichte mit dem Flyer informierte, erhielt ich eine Antwort von Alfred Reichert, dem Präsidenten des Fischer-Union-West e.V. - DAFV Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz, der mir mitteilte, dass sein Landesverband am 27.10. vorsorglich die Kündigung beim DAFV durchgeführt hätte (Grund Beitragserhöhung) und somit ab 2017 raus wäre.


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sven Brux


ja, schönes inti mit ihm auf der dafv-homepage, passt irgendwie.
is´ bestimmt ein netter kerl, aber schon als punk war er irgendwie ziemlich dead, schieden sich immer die geister an ihm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es bröckelt wieder weiter:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


Und, wie man aus verlässlichen Quellen hört, hat auch der Ex-VDSF-LV aus Rheinland-Pfalz (Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V.) einen Beschluss umzusetzen, dass die bei Beitragserhöhung im DAFV kündigen müssen.

So, dass dann das komplette Bundesland nicht mehr im DAFV wäre.

Der Präsi (Günster) will das zwar nicht, muss aber wohl den Beschluss durchführen, da sonst ein großer Bezirk von ihm mit Austritt aus dem LV gedroht haben soll.

Ob er das schon umgesetzt hat, oder ob er auch einen gültigen Beschluss seiner HV (noch) ignoriert wie auch der LSFV-SH:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Bestätigung durch den GF.*
> 
> Trotz eindeutigem Beschluss auf der HV des LSFV-SH (und, siehe oben, Bestätigung durch den GF) wurde bis dato nicht wieder beim DAFV gekündigt:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=370082#post370082



konnten wir noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt:
> Wie können ausgerechnet Karpfenangler offenbar auf "Verwertungspriester" stehen? Gerade die Jungs müssten doch da eigentlich massiv effenbergern = sich selbst exkommunizieren...


Ich hab den Burschen mal einen eigenen Thread gegönnt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4427004#post4427004



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, wie man aus verlässlichen Quellen hört, hat auch der Ex-VDSF-LV aus Rheinland-Pfalz (Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V.) einen Beschluss umzusetzen, dass die bei Beitragserhöhung im DAFV kündigen müssen.
> 
> So, dass dann das komplette Bundesland nicht mehr im DAFV wäre.


Der Saftladen bröckelt und bröckelt und brö... #6:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was mich wundert:
Während nach der "Rückkehr mit Zuzahlung" von LSFV-SH und Saarland gleich auf der Seite vom DAFV Erfolgsmeldungen kamen, wurde die entsprechende Entscheidung von Weser-Ems noch nicht veröffentlicht.

Obs daran liegt, dass das nach der HV nun wieder die übliche "Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit" des DAFV ist??

Oder daran, dass doch einer der paar hellsichtigeren Honigsesser unter den abnickenden Wackeldackeln bei W-E vielleicht rechtlich gegen die Entscheidung vorgehen??

Oder daran, dass nun scheinbar dafür zusätzlich die 2 LV aus Rheinland Pfalz gekündigt haben, die wir in folgender Rechnung auch noch nicht drin hatten, und die vom DAFV nun endlich gemerkt haben, das die Kohle ab 2017 schon wieder nicht reichen wird??:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja viele denken/dachten, mit der Beitragserhöhung wäre der DAFV aus der finanziellen Bredouille raus, hier nur kurz ein paar Zahlen, was die seit Rechtskraft DAFV pro Jahr an Beiträgen eingenommen haben und wie sich das (Stand jetziger Mitgliederzahlen in den LV) bis 2017 entwickeln kann/wird:
> 
> 2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
> 2014 = 1.338.298
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert:
> Während nach der "Rückkehr mit Zuzahlung" von LSFV-SH und Saarland gleich auf der Seite vom DAFV Erfolgsmeldungen kamen, wurde die entsprechende Entscheidung von Weser-Ems noch nicht veröffentlicht.
> 
> Obs daran liegt, dass das nach der HV nun wieder die übliche "Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit" des DAFV ist??



Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder daran, dass doch einer der paar hellsichtigeren Honigsesser unter den abnickenden Wackeldackeln bei W-E vielleicht rechtlich gegen die Entscheidung vorgehen??



Wahrscheinlichkeit gering, da niemand von den Abnickern ausreichend Mumm haben wird!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder daran, dass nun scheinbar dafür zusätzlich die 2 LV aus Rheinland Pfalz gekündigt haben, die wir in folgender Rechnung auch noch nicht drin hatten, und die vom DAFV nun endlich gemerkt haben, das die Kohle ab 2017 schon wieder nicht reichen wird??:



Wahrscheinlichkeit gaaaaaaaaanz gering, da besondere Kenntnisse der Mathematik und des Finanzwesens erforderlich wären!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich rätsel noch, wenngleich Deine Argumentation nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist..
 ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

So arbeitet und kümmert sich der DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4428565#post4428565


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das siehst du zu undifferenziert[emoji6] 

Möglichkeit 1,
Aufgrund chronischer Überarbeitung,ist es dem DAFV unmöglich für besagte Veranstaltung ad hoc Diskussionserprobtes Fachpersonal zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Möglichkeit 2
Vielleicht möchte man aber auch nur seine gewohnte träge Ruhe beibehalten.Nicht das es in B-W wohlmöglich noch zu positiven Veränderungen kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Obwohl gerade auch bei dieser hier besprochenen Veranstaltung der Kormoran einer der Hauptpunkte war, hat auch hier wieder einmal mehr der DAFV voll versagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer, dass der ebenfalls eingeladene DAFV es noch nicht mal für nötig erachtete, überhaupt auf die Einladung des Vereines zu antworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wieder für Angeln und Angler komplett unwichtige News vom DAFV:
Ihre für Angler und Angeln nichtssagenden Nachrichten bringen sie jetzt bei Rute und Rolle statt beim Blinker..
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hen-zieht-um-neuer-partner-ist-die-rute-rolle

Trave ist Flusslandschaft des Jahres (wohl das Geschenk für die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel vom LSFV-SH; wie damals der Huchen für Bayern als Fisch des Jahres, als sie die die noch zurückholen wollten)..
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/die-trave-wird-flusslandschaft-des-jahres

Gewässerseminar in Künzell...
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen.../umwelt-und-gewaesserseminar-2015-in-kuenzell

Der LSFV-NDS hatte das übrigens schon vor über einer Woche gebracht, auch hier beweist also der DAFV wider einmal mehr seine "Schnelligkeit und Kompetenz" bei Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"":
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...9&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=



Irgendwas zu PETA in Landesbeirat Tierschutz mit Verbandsklagerecht, irgendwas zu den austretenden Landesverbänden und der Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischer, dass man ab 2017 wohl wieder die Beiträge erhöhen muss etc.pp...:
Wie immer Fehlanzeige...........


----------



## GreyShade (10. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Trave also hat unsere schöne Nidda ausgestochen...

Naja, wir Hessen mucken ja auch auf...


Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Tja, bei Frau Dr. habt ihrs da verschixxxxxx...
;-)))))


Mir gefällts eher...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wollt mirs ja eigentlich ersparen, alles genauer durchzulesen (man schwankt immer zwischen verschwendeter Zeit und hohem Blutdruck), hab aber doch nochmal geguckt (der Job, man muss halt...)..

Am "originellsten" finde ich doch den Absatz, dass der DAFV mit der Veröffentlichung der für Angler und Angeln unnötigen Nachrichten des DAFV bei Rute und Rolle nun "vielen organisierten und auch nicht organisierten Anglern zeigen könne, was der Bundesverband vor allem auf politischer Ebene für die Angler tut....."

Dass sich der DAFV noch nicht mal bei allen  Fraktionen im Bundestag vorgestellt hat hat, geschweige denn, diese regelmäßig konsultiert oder auf Probleme der Angler und des Angelns hinweist, darauf haben ja schon Bundestagsabgeordnete hingewiesen (Jan Korte, zweiter Teil des Interviews):
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]

Ob das Geschreibsel des DAFV angesichts dessen pure Lüge oder schlichte Inkompetenz ist, diese Beurteilung kann der Leser/Zuschauer selber treffen.....

Ich weise dazu nochmal auf den letzten Absatz im unteren Posting hin - Gewässerbewirtschaftung Kormoran, Wasserkraft und Casting reichen da nicht, vor allem deswegen nicht, weil da die Arbeit eh die Vereine und Landesverbände machen - und das noch besser als der DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder für Angeln und Angler komplett unwichtige News vom DAFV:
> Ihre für Angler und Angeln nichtssagenden Nachrichten bringen sie jetzt bei Rute und Rolle statt beim Blinker..
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hen-zieht-um-neuer-partner-ist-die-rute-rolle
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nun "vielen organisierten und auch nicht organisierten Anglern zeigen könne, was der Bundesverband vor allem auf politischer Ebene für die Angler tut....."



Ausser pennen,ducken,ignorieren,
und aussitzen so ziemlich genau 
NIX.

Ab jetzt DAFV Selbstbeweih-
räucherung in Rute&Rolle?

Da investier ich das Geld zukünftig lieber in ein paar GuFis..


----------



## pro-release (11. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



GreyShade schrieb:


> Die Trave also hat unsere schöne Nidda ausgestochen...
> 
> Naja, wir Hessen mucken ja auch auf...
> 
> ...



Man hätte dann schön schreiben können, das die Nidda nur gewählt wurde um den Hessen Honig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hab das ja eh nur aus Chronistenpflicht gebracht, weils der DAFV halt veröffentlicht hat...

Für Angler und das Angeln ist diese "Flusslandschaft des Jahres" so wichtig wie ein Kühlschrank im Iglu (oder der DAFV für Angler und das Angeln..)...

Oder zahlt der DAFV den Anglern da ne Tageskarte?

Oder unterstützt er die Bewirtschafter da finanziell beim Besatz?

Oder macht er da sonst IRGENDWAS KONKRET für Angler und Angeln an der Trave?

Ihr merkt schon - der DAFV kassiert Angler ab, aber er wird sie sicher nicht unterstützen......

Warum gibts eigentlich nur Fisch des Jahres, Flusslandschaft des Jahres?

Warum keinen Angler des Jahres?

Keinen Anglerverein des Jahres?

Keinen Angeleranwalt des Jahres, der Anglern hilft gegen Petra etc.??


Warum wohl ?? 

WEIL:
*Angeln und Angler sind in dem DAFV nur dann interessant, wenn man damit die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel in den LV dazu bringen kann, die organisierten Angelfischer für den DAFV abzuzocken....*


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihre für Angler und Angeln nichtssagenden Nachrichten bringen sie jetzt bei Rute und Rolle statt beim Blinker..
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hen-zieht-um-neuer-partner-ist-die-rute-rolle


Die hatten sich ja bereits als brave Hofberichterstatter dienlich gemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260549&highlight=Interview
|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Meinungsvielfalt und Pressefreiheit - wir sind halt für den anderen Teil zuständig..

Die einen meinen den hetzererischen, die anderen den objektiveren ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Sachsen ist auch raus aus DAFV!!*​
Siehe:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=94

Wie schon berichtet, waren am 12.11. die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und der GF Freudenberg zum Rapport einbestellt worden beim LVSA.e.V.

Wenn man da die Begründung liest für den Austritt (s.o.) wird klar, dass weder Präsidentin noch GF auch nur annähernd gute Argumente für den Verbleib liefern.

Denn:


> Die Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV entfaltet satzungsgemäß Wirkung zum 01.01.2017!



Interessant der Hinweis auf den "erzwungenen" Austritt des DSAV - die hatten ja noch gemeldet, sie wären aus freien Stücken gegangen.

Das zum Thema Verbände und offene, vollumfängliche Information der Mitglieder und Angler.

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Wir haben von der Geschäftsführung des LVSA e.V. die Erlaubnis erhalten, ihre Stellungnahme zur Kündigung nicht nur zu verlinken, sondern auch im Wortlaut zu bringen, was hiermit zu eurer Info geschieht  - mit herzlichem Dank für die Erlaubnis an die Sachsen:


> *Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. (LVSA) beendet Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Angelfischerverband (DAFV)!​*
> *einstimmige Beschlussfassung durch das Präsidium am 12.11.2015​*
> 16.11.2015
> Liebe sächsische Anglerinnen und Angler,
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wenn man liest, was die Sachsen über H-K und Freudenberg schreiben, gelangt man zwangsläufig zu einem Schluss, der dem Titel eines alten James Dean-Films entspricht.
Allerdings wissen die anscheinend nicht nur nicht, was sie tun, sondern sind auch nicht fähig, das weiter zu vertuschen.

Gerade ein hauptamtlicher, also von den Geldern der Mitglieder bezahlter, Geschäftsführer, der in der Kritik steht, weil er nach all den Jahren seit der (Kon-)Fusion nichts Zähl- und Wertbares für seine Mitgliedsverbände vorzuweisen hat, hätte ja wenigstens so weit vorbereitet in das Treffen gehen müssen, dass er Antworten für diese zu erwartende Kritik parat gehabt hätte. Ich stelle mir gerade bildlich vor, wie da ein paar aufgebrachte sächsische Funktionäre mit konkreten Fragestellungen zur Sinnhaftigkeit des Chaosclubs DAFV als Antworten nix anderes bekommen haben als Wasserkraftmanagement und Kleine Kormorane oder so |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich finde die Argumentation für die Kündigung in Ordnung - wenngleich natürlich das umfallen nach der Erpressung Brandenburgs damals etwas "schöngeschrieben" wird - eine Entschuldigung für diese Fehleinschätzung wäre angemessen gewesen.

Immerhin jetzt aber der richtige und lang überfällige Schritt...


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Komm jetzt nicht dazu das durchzulesen, aber hauptsache:
wieder einer weniger!!!
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember
> 
> *Sachsen ist auch raus aus DAFV!!*​
> Siehe:
> ...




Auch komisch (wenns nicht so traurig wäre):
Die Rückkehr der nichthonigessenden Wackdeldackel vom LSFV-SH und den genauso "intelligenten" Saarländern wurde ja umgehend auf den Seiten des DAFV veröffentlicht - über die ganzen Kündigungen ist da sowenig zu lesen, wie dass davon die Restmitglieder in angemessener Zeit informiert werden..

Nun ist definitiv auch sicher, dass die nächstes Jahr auf ihrer HV für 2017 eine erneute Beitragserhöhung um MINDESTENS 1 Euro brauchen (eher mehr, werden ja nun noch einige mehr flüchten, die denken und rechnen können)..


----------



## GandRalf (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

"Interessenvertretung durch (_eigene_) Kontakte zu Bundes- und Europaabgeordnete" finde ich auch klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Allemal sinnvoller, als sich da auf den DAFV zu verlassen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass sich der DAFV noch nicht mal bei allen  Fraktionen im Bundestag vorgestellt hat hat, geschweige denn, diese regelmäßig konsultiert oder auf Probleme der Angler und des Angelns hinweist, darauf haben ja schon Bundestagsabgeordnete hingewiesen (Jan Korte, zweiter Teil des Interviews):
> [youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wir haben von der Geschäftsführung des LVSA e.V. die Erlaubnis erhalten, ihre Stellungnahme zur Kündigung nicht nur zu verlinken, sondern auch im Wortlaut zu bringen, was hiermit zu eurer Info geschieht  - mit herzlichem Dank für die Erlaubnis an die Sachsen:


> *Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. (LVSA) beendet Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Angelfischerverband (DAFV)!​*
> *einstimmige Beschlussfassung durch das Präsidium am 12.11.2015​*
> 16.11.2015
> Liebe sächsische Anglerinnen und Angler,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was mir gefällt , sind die klaren Aussagen zum Versagen von Haupt- wie Ehrenamt im DAFV - was ich seit Jahren predige...

Dass das alles in diesem DAFV mit seinem Fusionsvertrag, seiner Satzung und dem aktuellen Personal ne Totgeburt sein muss, haben wir hier ja schon seit Jahren vorgetragen.

Schön, wenn das jetzt so deutlich auch von den Sachsen veröffentlicht wird - ob Frau Dr. jetzt endlich aufwacht?

Und für die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel vom LSFV-SH, den Umfallern vom Rheinischen und den Abnickern aus dem Saarland oder auch von Westfalen-Lippe, Meckpomm oder den Verrätern am Angeln aus Brandenburg ist das auch ne Klatsche.

Die haben schliesslich seitens ihrer Präsidien und Hauptämter ihren Mitgliedern und deren zahlenden organisierten Angelfischern immer erzählt, wie toll alles läuft beim DAFV und sogar ihren Zahlern dafür noch mehr Kohle für den DAFV rausgezockt - Die Kohle, die nun definitiv ab 2017 wieder nicht reichen wird..

Und nun so eine klare und schonungslose, dem allem von diesen abnickenden LV gemachten Aussagen widersprechenden, Analyse der Sachsen.

Ob da mal von denen irgendwann ne Entschuldigung von den Abnick- und Abzocklandesverbänden kommen wird, die weiterhin diesen katastrophalen DAFV unterstützen????


----------



## Hezaru (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Endlich wieder einer weniger#6
Die Begründung war deutlich, hätte aber noch deutlicher ausfallen können, ist schon ok.
Die ganze Umfallerei vom Austritt anderer LVs nervt gewaltig.
Ich könnte ja schreiben mir könnte es ja egal sein, wir sind ja schon drausen. Ist es aber nicht.
3 Euro Beitrag ist ja nicht so viel, aber die richten mit unserem Beitrag noch Schaden am Angeln an, siehe Spahn oder dutzende anderer Sachen.
Warum sich LVs die ganzen Sachen, zB. Jahresabschlüsse ewig später etz. gefallen lassen werd ich eh nie verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich habs auch noch nie verstanden - für Verbanditen ist aber ne Zeit so von locker 5 - 6 Jahren (seit wir vor dieser (Kon)Fusion zu warnen anfingen) bis sie das auch begreifen, vielleicht eben schon intellektuelle Höchstgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Die Begründung war deutlich, hätte aber noch deutlicher ausfallen können, ist schon ok.


Frau Dr. & GF Freudenberg waren ja auch da um zu trommeln.
Die Performance scheint nicht ganz so dolle gewesen zu sein 

Hab mr grad ein Gläschen Whisky auf die gute Nachricht gegönnt |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kati, wenn ich nur dann an meinen Whisky ginge, wenn es mal was Positives aus der Verbandsszene gibt, dann liegt der doppelt so lange in der Flasche im Schrank wie vorher im Fass.:m


----------



## Hezaru (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wir haben hier kleine ,gute Brauereien..
Grad hats pflopp gemacht:m


----------



## buttweisser (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Endlich, der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. (LVSA) hat hat noch "Mumm" in den Knochen und tritt aus dem Chaos-Verband DAFV aus und hoffentlich nie wieder ein !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wir Angler wollen und brauchen den DAFV nicht. Scheinbar hat man das nun begriffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bevor hier der Jubel zu groß wird, mal ein kleines Grußwort und ein Rechenbeispiel für die im LVSA organisierten Angelfischer/Zahler.

Euer Landesverband hat zusammen mit den Verrätern aus Brandenburg erst dafür gesorgt, dass die (Kon)Fusion ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und als Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung in DAFV vollzogen wurde.

Bei im Schnitt ca. 40.000 Zahlern in Sachsen hat dieses "Experiment" - nachweislich haben genügend Leute verstanden, dass das eh zum scheitern verurteilt ist ist - die Zahler in Sachsen jetzt bis zum Austritt dann ca. gekostet:

2013 mit Zusatzbeitrag DAV-LV:
ca. 120.000 €

2014:
ca. 80.000 €

2015:
ca. 80.000 €

2016:
ca. 120.000 € 

Macht also zusammen:
ca. 400.000 Euro

Was hätte damit alles in Sachsen gemacht werden können, wenn euch eure sächsischen Landesverbanditen nicht so verarscht und in diese  Trümmertruppe DAFV getrieben hätten?

Bei einem Preis von ca. 5 €/Kilo hätte man dafür z. B. 80 Tonnen Karpfen in sächsische Gewässer setzen können!!

Oder einen zusätzlichen Biologen einstellen.....

Oder, oder, oder, oder...............................


Es ist ja schön, dass die nun nach über 5 Jahren aufwachen, seit gewarnt wird vor diesem DAFV und dieser (Kon)Fusion.

Aber wer vergisst, wer euch Zahlern das letztlich wirklich eingebrockt hat mit dem DAFV, wird wieder verarscht werden, sobald man diesen Verantwortlichen dazu die Möglichkeit gibt..

Denkt drüber nach - auch bei euren nächsten Wahlen im LVSA und in euren Vereinen, ob ihr die dafür Verantwortlichen nochmal wählen wollt!!!

Es ist eure Entscheidung, wen ihr wählt!!





Und meine Aufgabe, dass oben Geschriebenes nicht in Vergessenheit gerät!

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..................


----------



## buttweisser (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Aber wir in der Basis haben die "Jungs" nicht gewählt und erst recht nicht darum gebeten unsere Beiträge dem DAFV hinterher zu werfen. Wir wählen jährlich immer nur unseren Vereinsvorstand. Und ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass mich irgend jemand nach meiner Meinung zum Beitritt in den DAFV gefragt hat. Das haben allein die Oberen im Verband entschieden. Die sogenannte Basis wurde, wie in einer Demokratie so üblich |kopfkrat , nicht gefragt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann macht euren Vereinsvorständen diesbezüglich Beine (die wählen ja Delegierte und Funktionäre für Regional- und Landesverband) und wenn sie nicht wollen oder nicht kapieren:
Wählt sie ab.....................

Ihr hättet die Macht...................


----------



## prinz1 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo

Ich bin irgendwie so ein bißchen Stolz auf die Sachsen.
Okay, sie haben lange gebraucht, um das Versagen ihrer selbst und erst Recht das des DAFV zu erkennen.
Aber sie haben es geschafft, dem ganzen mit einer relativ viel aussagenden Begründung Einhalt zu gebieten und den gemachten Fehler zu revidieren.
Hut ab dafür!

Wann werden unsere "Herren" (oder/und Damen) in Brandenburg wach werden????
Oder geht es dort weiter mit wehenden Fahnen in den Tod der Angelei???

Heute stehen wir vor dem Abgrund, morgen sind wir einen Schritt weiter!!

Ich kotze und kotze jeden weiteren Tag, den diese Scheixxe dauert.
Mein Entschluß wird immer gefestigter, ich bin ab 2016 raus aus diesem, eigentlich ja "meinem" Brb-Verband raus.
Ich trag diesen Schaixx nicht weiter mit, ich rede mir auf Versammlungen, im Gespräch mit anderen Anglern und auch Funktionären hier im Landkreis den Arscx blau und keine Sau interessiert`s.
Beiß ich eben in den sauren Appel und kauf mir ne teure Privatgewässerkarte.
Oder ich geh in Polen angeln.
Danke DAFV!

der resignierende

prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Okay, sie haben lange gebraucht, um das Versagen ihrer selbst und erst Recht das des DAFV zu erkennen.



Und sie haben sich noch nicht für ihr Versagen bei ihren Zahlern entschuldigt:
Für 400.000 in den Sand gesetzter € wäre das in meinen Augen *das Allermindeste* -  sowie die Zusicherung, dass sowas niemals nie nicht mehr vorkommen wird.

Wenn das nicht kommt, sind in keinster Weise vertrauenswürdiger als vorher mit ihrem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten der DAFV-Installation und des verarschens ihrer Zahler - es sind ja noch die gleichen Funktionäre und Hauptamtler in Sachsen.

Dann muss man befürchten, dass sie nix gelernt haben und den gleichen Fehler wieder machen werden bei nächster Gelegenheit - und die nächsten hunderttausende Euros ihrer Zahler in den Sand setzen..

Das jetzt ist ein erster - und durchaus richtiger Schritt..

Nicht mehr, eher weniger...................


----------



## buttweisser (16. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



prinz1 schrieb:


> "Ich trag diesen Schaixx nicht weiter mit, ich rede mir auf Versammlungen, im Gespräch mit anderen Anglern und auch Funktionären hier im Landkreis den Arscx blau und keine Sau interessiert`s."
> 
> Ähnlich wie *prinz1* ging mirs auch, es hat einfach keinen interessiert, weder unseren Vorstand noch andere Vereinsmitglieder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Angeln ist halt nun mal zuerst nicht mehr als in seiner Freizeit Fische fangen zu wollen.

Und ein Bundesverband für Angler müsste dann dazu da sein, das möglichst vielen Menschen möglichst unbürokratisch zu ermöglichen, um damit auch mehr Mitglieder, mehr Kohle und damit mehr Einfluss zu gewinnen..

Wir haben halt statt dessen den DAFV der organisierten Angelfischer......... 

Wobei das Statement der Sachsen hoffentlich auch dazu beiträgt, dieses anglerische Schreckgespenst, den DAFV, möglichst schnell weiter auszubluten, um wenigstens die Chance zu haben, eine anglerfreundliche(re) Aleternative mit fähigerem Personal in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt zu erhalten...

Auch wenn ich den Sachsen, den Mit-Hauptverursachern der (Kon)Fusion ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und durch Übertritt in den VDSF, noch nicht recht trauen will/kann....

Es liegt an denen, sich Vertrauen wieder zu erarbeiten..


----------



## prinz1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und sie haben sich noch nicht für ihr Versagen bei ihren Zahlern entschuldigt:
> Für 400.000 in den Sand gesetzter € wäre das in meinen Augen *das Allermindeste* -  sowie die Zusicherung, dass sowas niemals nie nicht mehr vorkommen wird.




Hallo Thomas

Eine aufrichtige Entschuldigung setzt menschliche Größe voraus!
Entweder man hat sie oder eben nicht.
Ich bin da mal ganz ehrlich :

Ich erwarte/fordere keine Entschuldigung dieser Funktionäre für
Vergangenes!

Ich erwarte und fordere den Blick nach vorn, das Machen und das Tun ohne diesen DAFV, der uns nur Angeltod und Verderben bringt.

Ich erwarte einen neuen/anderen Großverband, der unsere Interessen (also Angeln, Angeln und Angeln und dann der Rest...) vertritt.

Die Hoffnung stirbt nie, nur mein Geist stirbt so langsam.

immer noch resignierend

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Eine aufrichtige Entschuldigung setzt menschliche Größe voraus!
> Entweder man hat sie oder eben nicht.


So gesehen.............................................................................


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte einen neuen/anderen Großverband, der unsere Interessen (also Angeln, Angeln und Angeln und dann der Rest...) vertritt.



Hallo aufwachen! Der *große einheitliche Verband liegt hinter uns*

Vor uns liegt eine Zeit der Selbstfindung und neuen Grundausrichtung nach lokalen , selbstbestimmten Bedürfnissen der Angler >>> keine Einheitssoße.

Und in 5-10 Jahren sehen wir weiter.

Nicht im Gestern leben sondern neue Ufer erreichen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Fischer am Inn: Da Fischereirecht sowieso Ländersache ist- ist das von der Grundidee sicher nicht das Schlechsteste! Zumal die Landesverbände sowieso schon existent sind- müsste man nur "die ungeliebte Spitze des Eisbergs, sprich den DAFV- absägen"  Hört sich ja auch erstmal einfach an- nur liegt ja, wie beim Eisberg üblich, ein nicht unerheblicher Teil unsichtbar im Wasser... da wird wohl auch der Hund begraben liegen.


----------



## prinz1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Fischer am Inn

da liegt der Fehler! Wir brauchen einen Großverband, der uns Angler in der Politik Deutschlands und auch Europa vertritt.
Das schafft kein einzelner LV und schon gar nicht mehrere LV`s, die alle ihre eigenen Ansichten haben.
Ich erinnere an das "Bag-Limit" für Dorsche unseres "heißgeliebten" DAFV.
Da hat der DFV dazwischen gehauen und den Damen und Herren mal die Meinung gegeigt.
Sonst hätten wir nach EU-Recht irgendwelche Fanglimits kassiert.
Das ist auch nur ein einziges Beispiel von sicher sehr vielen.
Da kann der Thomas bessere Beispiele bringen!

der prinz


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Richtig erkannt, prinz1!!!
Wir brauchen nicht den DAFV sondern eine DFV ohne DAFV und Landes*angler*verbände statt Landesangelfischer-und bewirtschafterverbänden :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir brauchen nicht den DAFV sondern eine DFV ohne DAFV und Landes*angler*verbände statt Landesangelfischer-und bewirtschafterverbänden :m


#6#6#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Leute,


nur zwei kurze Anmerkungen:

Ein starker Bundesverband ist recht und schön. Nur wenn die Landesverbände in ihrer jetzigen Konstitution so einen neuen Verband wählen oder auch neu bilden, kommt das gleiche Ergebnis raus wie bisher auch. Es müssen sich erst die Landesverbände neu aufstellen und dann geht´s weiter.

Und zum DFV: Schaut Euch erst mal an was dem seine satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben sind. Von wegen Angelfischer vs. Spaßangler >>> der DFV ist zu allererst Lobbyist für die Fischerverwerter.

Der DFV ist satzungsgemäß außerdem immer schon auch Lobbyist für die Angler gewesen. Und Holger Ortel (DFV-Präsi) war mehr als die letzten 10 Jahre als Bundestagsabgeordneter zusammen mit Dr. Happach-Kasan für die Angler Cheflobbyist, auch und gerade als Mitglied in dem für Fischerei zuständigen Ausschuss >>> mit "gemischtem Erfolg". 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der DFV ist satzungsgemäß außerdem immer schon auch Lobbyist für die Angler gewesen. Und Holger Ortel (DFV-Präsi) war mehr als die letzten 10 Jahre als Bundestagsabgeordneter zusammen mit Dr. Happach-Kasan für die Angler Cheflobbyist, auch und gerade als Mitglied in dem für Fischerei zuständigen Ausschuss >>> mit "gemischtem Erfolg".
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Weil  (leider) die Arbeitsteilung so war, dass der VDSF/DAV bzw. dann der DAFV für Angler zuständig sein sollten und sich Hilfe und Einmischung seitens DFV mehrfach verbaten (speziell auch Frau Dr.).


Satzungsgemäß ist der DFV der gemeinsame Dachverband der Berufsfischer und Angler.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo Thomas,


als die beiden als Abgeordnete im Bundestag und im Ausschuss für Fischerei saßen, war Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht DAFV-Präsi. Ist aber auch wurscht. 
Man kann sagen , dass Holger Ortel und der DFV so weit in Ordnung sind. Die Bäume wachsen aber nicht in den Himmel. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Und wenn man sich auch anschaut, was die vom DFV für die Berufsfischer (Binnen-, Küsten- und Hochseefischer) zerrissen haben, dann gilt das vorher Gesagte: Die Bäume wachsen nicht in den Himmel, aber es ist irgendwie okay.

Ich habe übrigens Holger Ortel einmal persönlich erlebt. Und damit dürfte ich zu einer Minderheit innerhalb der Anglerschaft gehören. Eine unserer Bundestagsabgeordneten hatte in spontan zur Jahreshauptversammlung eines meiner Vereine mitgebracht. Und da wurde ihm gleich mal spontan das Wort erteilt. Der Mann hat Fähigkeiten, wie man sie von einem Politiker erwarten kann >> ist qualifiziert für Lobbyarbeit (wenn bestimmte Rahmenbedingungen stimmen).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wem nutzt es derzeit, unsere inkompetente Frau Dr. ist nicht Willens und wahrscheinlich auch nicht fähig ....
Selbiges gilt für den Rest der "Klickertruppe"

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

DAFv, DFV, Ortel oder Frau Dr. H.K.

Mit den derzeitigen LV ist kein Krieg zu gewinnen. Egal wer von den oben genannten das Sagen hat.

Das LV- Pack taugt nichts.


----------



## Dachfeger (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann kann ich ja eventuell noch Hoffnung haben, dass "mein" LAV-SA vielleicht auch noch aufwacht.
Wünschenswert wäre es ja. Weiß da eventuell jemand was?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sachsen Anhalt - ihr hattet doch gerade erst HV - da wurde beschlossen, dass ihr dabei bleiben wollt und gerne jetzt nen Euro mehr zahlt und sicher auch die erneuten Mehrkosten durch Austritte ab 2017 tragen wollt..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..


----------



## Trollhorn (18. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wir sind halt das Land der Frühaufsteher. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und das, obwohl Friedel Richter von den Sachsen als Gast auf der SA-HV anwesend war und in seinen Grußworten auf die kommende Kündigung Sachsens hinwies.

Ebenfalls was Klasing vom LSFV-NDS anwesend und machte in seinen Grußworten klar, dass selbst bei Änderung des DAFV-Personals eine Rückkehr des LSFV-NDS kaum erfolgen werde, da die Probleme im DAFV strukturell bedingt wären.

Obwohl auch die Sachsen-Anhaltiner so ihre Probleme mit dem DAFV-Personal hatten, meinten sie trotzdem, dass sie im Bundesverband bleiben müsste, die jetzige Erhöhung bezahlen und dann die durch die auf ihrer Sitzung sich schon klar abzeichnenden Austritte Sachsen/Niedersachsen ab 2017 MINDESTENS (je nachdem, wer noch flüchtet, man hört wieder einiges nach der Sachsenkündigung mit der veröffentlichten Begründung) 400.000 Euro fehlen werden, braucht es auch MINDESTENS 1 weiteren Euro Beitragserhöhung für die dann schon unter 500.000 verbleibenden Zahler im DAFV zum Ausgleich.

Nicht, dass man das nicht hätte wissen oder auch selber ausrechnen können:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ja viele denken/dachten, mit der Beitragserhöhung wäre der DAFV aus der finanziellen Bredouille raus, hier nur kurz ein paar Zahlen, was die seit Rechtskraft DAFV pro Jahr an Beiträgen eingenommen haben und wie sich das (Stand jetziger Mitgliederzahlen in den LV) bis 2017 entwickeln kann/wird:
> 
> 2013 = 1.689.300 (incl. Zusatzbeitrag DAV)
> 2014 = 1.338.298
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

ohne Newsletter wie sonst immer, aber die Meldung mit der Suche nach dem neuen "Jugendmaskottchen" hat der DAFV wieder nach oben geholt - wird wohl auch ein Riesenandrang sein, weil es wohl nicht genügend Funktionärskids gibt, die da mitmachen?

Und normale Anglerkinder?
Die haben sicher Besseres zu tun und können nicht gezwungen werden - Angeln z. B.......

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/jugend/macht-mit-maskottchen-fuer-dafv-jugend-gesucht


Ich würde als Logo/Maskottchen empfehlen:
Pleitegeier für desaströse Finanzen

Axt für Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischerei durch den DAFV, seine Präsidentin und das Hauptamt...


----------



## Riesenangler (18. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Juhu. Selbst die "Sprachbehinderten" aus dem Südosten Mitteldeutschlands haben es begriffen. Ich bin immer mehr guter Hoffnung was den LAVB angeht. Wenn man bedenkt was man alles Sinnvolles mit unserem Geld machen könnte, das ja leider immer noch dem DAFV in den nimmersatten Rachen geschleudert wird.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wieder mal "News" vom DAFV:
Ihr altes Hobby Wasserkraft ist immer noch wichtiger als alles um Angeln und Angler:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gung-zum-thema-wasserkraft-im-europaparlament

Immerhin 57 Jugendliche von aktuell noch über 600.000 Zahlern konnte der DAFV für die die 26. Bundesjugendmeeresfischereitage "aktivieren" - wahrscheinlich Kinder von Funktionären, die da hin gehen mussten.. 
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...lle-faenge-fuer-die-dafv-jugend-an-der-ostsee


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo miteinander




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder mal "News" vom DAFV:
> Ihr altes Hobby Wasserkraft ist immer noch wichtiger als alles um Angeln und Angler:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gung-zum-thema-wasserkraft-im-europaparlament



Ich halte das Thema Wasserkraft für ein zentral wichtiges. Und dass Lobbyarbeit auf europäischer Ebene notwendig ist wird ja selbst hier in diesem Forum gesagt.

Und ganz offensichtlich ist das auch eine europaweit geteilte Sichtweise. Die entsprechende Tagung wurde von der *European Anglers Alliance *initiiert. 
http://www.eaa-europe.org/
>>> Gute Lobbyarbeit auf europäischer Ebene.

Und die deutsche Sichtweise wurde auf der Veranstaltung auch gut eingebracht, wie man dem Bericht der EAA entnehmen kann
http://www.eaa-europe.org/european-parliament-forum/ep-recfishing-forum-news/

Da gibt´s nichts zu meckern.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und dass Lobbyarbeit auf europäischer Ebene notwendig ist wird ja selbst hier in diesem Forum gesagt.


*Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln *- wenn sie das geschafft haben, können sie sich DANACH um alles GEGEN Wasserkraft kümmern.

Also so frühestens in 100 Jahren mit dem bewährten DAFV-Tempo.................

Zudem:
*Es gibt genügend Orgas und Verbände, die sich gegen Wasserkraft einsetzen, *es steht die WRRL, da läuft alles, da brauchts keine DAFV-Dilettanten, die sich ins von anderen gemachte Bett legen...

*Wer aber setzt sich für Angler und das Angeln direkt ein*?

*Denn DAS wäre Aufgabe eines von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Verbandes!!*

Da fährt Spahn lieber nach Brüssel, wenns um Wasserkraft geht. 

Zu denen, die das genauso sehen wie die DAFVler...

Wos aber ungemütlich werden könnte, weil Angler direkt betroffen sein könnten (weitere Betretungsverbote etc.), wie untenstehend, weil man auch Ahnung und Kompetenz haben müsste, da sieht man keinen Spahn und keine Frau Dr. vor Ort (vielleicht müssen sie derzeitig wieder am Angeln nur zur Verwertung arbeiten):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur als aktuelles Beispiel, dass der DAFV da voll in der VDSF-Tradition steht, trotz (wegen?) des Verrates am Angeln und den Anglern durch  Übertritt der DAV-LV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung:
> Wer ne große Dosis harte Anglerfeinde und geldverschwendende Verbanditen braucht, sollte jetzt in Brüssel sein.
> 
> Hunderte von Ökos aus ganz Europa, angetreten zum heldenhaften Kampf gegen eine Veränderung der Natura 2000 Richtlinien.
> ...



Dabei wussten die Inkompetenzler vom DAFV sogar davon!

Das einzige was sie machten war, anderen vorschreiben zu wollen, wie sie den Fragebogen zum Fitnesscheck ausfüllen sollen.

Selber als DAFV was machen, aktiv werden, konkrete Lobbyarbeit oder gar vor Ort sein jetzt, wos stattfand, den Arsch ausm bequemen Funktionärs- und Hauptamtsessel bringen:
Fehlanzeige!

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-ueber-invasive-arten-tagung-beim-forum-natur

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...m-fitness-check-der-eu-naturschutzrichtlinien

Wir berichteten bereits:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4365042#post4365042

*Zudem ist diese " Interparlamentarische Arbeitsforum für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament", die da wg. Wasserkraft tagte, eh nur ein weitere Beweis für Unfähigkeit in der Lobbyarbeit und eh komplett fürn...........:*
Das war ja der schnell geschaffene Ersatz, weil sie nicht direkt im Parlament ne interparlamentarische Arbeitsgruppe hinbekommen konnten..

Wir berichteten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der DAFV schrieb in seiner Meldung zum "Arbeits"treffen der EAA, dass ein Schwerpunktthema die aktuellen Entwicklungen hinsichtlich des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament gewesen wären.
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo Thomas
Hallo miteinander

also ich halte die Frage der Wasserkraft für sehr wichtig und damit im Fokus stehend für die Lobbyarbeit der Angelverbände. Andere hier im Forum nicht.

Darauf kommt es aber letztlich nicht an. Die *European Anglers Alliance (EAA)*, der Angelverbände aus 18 Ländern angehören, hat sich entschieden, Wasserkraft zum Thema zu machen. Nur zur Erinnerung: Der EAA gehören die im AB-Forum immer so gelobten Angelverbände der Niederlande, England uns Skandinavien an. Und wenn man die Homepage der EAA liest, dann kann man feststellen, dass das nächste Schwerpunktthema die Donau (einschließlich Huchen) sein soll. So sehen die einvernehmlich benannten Schwerpunkte der Lobbyarbeit auf Europaebene aus. Und der DAFV ist mit dabei.

Und wie sind die deutsche Landesverbände, die aus dem DAFV ausscheiden, mit der Lobbyarbeit auf Europaebene verbandelt?
Sachsen will die guten Kontakte zu Europaabgeordneten nutzen und so "irgendwie" Einfluss nehmen.
Niedersachsen will evtl. das über den DFV machen. Wobei schon bedenkenswert ist, wie der DFV bisher lobbymäßig an Europa ankoppelt, nämlich bei der Frage von Fangquoten der Meeresfischerei usw. >> suboptimal. Niedersachsen selbst schein auf Lobbyarbeit auf Europaebene ganz zu verzichten. Siehe dazu den neuen Flyer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309556
Dem zufolge wollen sie nur auf nationaler Ebene agieren. Für mich auch okay >>> Schwerpunkte setzen und Kräfte bündeln.
Bayern hingegen hat sich entschieden, selbst unmittelbar auf Europaebene zu agieren.

Die Aufsplitterung der Interessen und Handlungsansätze der aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen/noch austretenden Landesverbände ist gegeben.

Wenn man weiter bedenkt, dass aufgrund der gegebenen Kündigungsfristen der DAFV noch Jahre bestehen wird, dann kann man erahnen wie sich die Sache aufsplittern wird (nicht nur auf Europaebene bezogen sondern insgesamt).

Ich habe das hier schon wiederholt geschrieben: Wir stehen vor eine Phase der Selbstfindung und Neuorientierung der Landesverbände, der Aufsplitterung der Kräfte.

Und wir haben noch nicht einmal die Hälfte des Weges hinter uns.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mich juckt keine EAA, solange wir hier im Land selber noch den anglerfeindlichen DAFV haben.

Der DAFV muss weg (Begründung siehe oben), danach hat man erst überhaupt die Chance auf einen Verband für Angler. Und je länger das DAFV-Siechtum dauert, weil denen noch irgendwelche geistig nicht übermäßig mobilen Funktionäre immer noch Kohle ihrer organisierten Angelfischer hinter her schmeissen, desto mehr wird das Angeln und die Angler drunter leiden - so einfach isses manchmal..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*Dagmar G. Wöhrl im Parlamentskreis Tierschutz im Deutschen Bundestag*
http://www.marktspiegel.de/nuernber...tierschutz-im-deutschen-bundestag-d14908.html

Frau Dr. und Konsorten (Haupt- wie "Ehren"amt) vom DAFV:
Wo bleibt der Parlamentskreis Angeln und Fischen im Deutschen Bundestag?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg hat die GF der Landesverbände eingeladen zu einer Tagung (die GF, wohlgemerkt, nicht Präsidien).

Am Dienstag, 1.März 2016 soll das Treffen im Holiday Inn Berlin, Centre Alexanderplatz stattfinden.


Es solle vor allem um die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Bundesverband und Mitgliedsverbänden gehen.

Das wohl wichtigste, ein einheitlicher Ausweis, wird als einziges konkret erwähnt.

Ansonsten sollen gefälligst die GF der Landesverbände in die Puschen kommen und Themen nennen.

Bis auf den Imbiss während der Tagung haben die Landesverbände die Kosten für Anreise, Unterbringung und Verpflegung zu tragen..

Mal sehen, wie viele eine solche Versammlung der Geschäftsführer (Angestellte, nicht Chefs der Verbände) wahrnehmen.
Von dem Geld, dass die Landesverbände den organisierten Angelfischern abnehmen und bisher in 3 Jahren keinerlei Gegenleistung vom DAFV erhalten haben..

Und warum sind da nicht die Präsis dabei?

Haben die GF inzwischen den Verband übernommen?

Und beim bisher einzigen Punkt Mitgliedsausweise reicht auch ne Skypekonferenz..

Beschließen und entscheiden können diese Angestellten eh nix ohne die Präsidenten (eigentlich, ..)

Wir werden sehen und berichten...


----------



## Blauzahn (26. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der Sprung auf die schwimmenden Felle, welche immer zahlreicher nach unten treiben.
Freudental?
Immer noch nix geblickt (aber man kann wohl nicht aus seiner Haut)


----------



## kati48268 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg hat die GF der Landesverbände eingeladen zu einer Tagung (die GF, wohlgemerkt, nicht Präsidien)...


Grundsätzlich ein guter Gedanke. Ein hauptamtlicher GF ist täglich 8 Stunden am Thema, der präsi ein Ehrenamtlicher neben seinem Job, soweit es zeitlich geht.
Der GF ist also der Akteur, der Fachmann (sollte es zumindest sein).


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben die GF inzwischen den Verband übernommen?...


Thomas, du reisst das was Hochinteressantes an.

Wir wissen, dass die GFs eigentlich immer weit einflussreicher sind als die ehrenamtlichen Chefs.
Ist in jedem Verein so, egal in welcher Branche (da kann ich beruflich aus vollen Erfahrungen schöpfen).
Schlicht, weil sie der Profi sind und rund um die Uhr am Ball.

Vielleicht sollten wir -das Medium Anglerboard- unseren Blick viel mehr auf die Persönlichkeit des GFs legen und deutlich weniger auf den (auch viel häufiger wechselnden) Präsi.
Seine Eigeninteressen, Machtoptionen,...


----------



## peschg (27. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

lass uns einfach  angeln!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



peschg schrieb:


> lass uns einfach  angeln!!!


Ja, das wäre klasse, wenn die Verbände sich endlich dafür einsetzen würden...
Bin ich voll bei Dir..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Gerade wieder zurück im Büro, schon liegt das heute morgen per Mail verschickte Protokoll der DAFV-HV in meinem Postfach - danke an die Delegierten der Landesverbände, die da immer gleich an mich denken und mir das zuschicken..

Wird durchgeackert und dann kommentiert (sieht allerdings noch "dünner" aus als sonst)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Blätter mal genau durch,nicht das man da Wunschzettel fürs Fest beigemischt hat..ok,wäre dann zumindest mal ein Protokoll mit Inhalten[emoji3]


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Transparency Organisation Abgeordnetenwatch hat nun nach langer Arbeit erreicht, dass der Bundestag eine Liste aller Lobbyisten veröffentlicht hat, denen die einzelnen Fraktionen Zugang zum Parlament verschafft haben (Hausausweise über die Fraktionen).
Unternehmen, Konzerne, Organisationen, Verbände.

https://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/blog/lobbyliste

_Hier nicht zu diskutieren: die allgemeine Politik!
Trotzdem sehr interessant das auch unter diesem Punkt mal durchzuschauen._

Wen findet man aber wohl bestimmt nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wundert wohl keinen..

Lobbytechnisch endet der DAFV bereits 100m vor dem Pförtner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nix Neues - alles negativen Äußerungen und Kritik zum DAFV auf der Sitzung stehen natürlich nicht im Protokoll (von Sachsen, Hessen, Niedersachsen etc.)..

Viel "keine Nachrage, keine Aussprache" etc..

Angesichts der Vielzahl an (nicht vom DAFV bekannt gegebenen) Kündigungen sicher ein deutliches Merkmal für innere Abkehr und kaum für "Einigkeit"......

Bin noch dran....


----------



## Anrainer (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo zusammen,

Kurze Frage nur eines nicht ganz so tief Eingeweihten.

Es soll ein einheitlicher Mitgliedsausweis diskutiert werden, dass hab ich schon mal verstanden.  Aktuell hab ich so ein Büchlein, wo man jedes Jahr ein anderes buntes Zettelchen einkleben darf (in NRW ist das so).

Hübsch anzusehen, die Ganzem bunten Streifen, nur.....was mach ich mit dem Ding eigentlich?

Hat das Ding irgendeinen Wert?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo zusammen




kati48268 schrieb:


> .... eine Liste aller Lobbyisten veröffentlicht hat, denen die einzelnen Fraktionen Zugang zum Parlament verschafft haben (Hausausweise über die Fraktionen).
> Unternehmen, Konzerne, Organisationen, Verbände.
> 
> https://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/blog/lobbyliste
> ...



Nur zur Klarstellung: Sowohl die Präsidentin des DAFV Dr. Happach-Kasan (ex MdB, FDP) als auch der Präsident des DFV Ortel (ex MdB, SPD) haben direkten Zugang zum Parlament.
Darauf kommt es aber nicht an. Es gibt zahlreiche andere Möglichkeiten um Lobbyarbeit zu leisten.
Worauf es ankommt, ist die Frage, was die beiden Präsidenten aus ihren Möglichkeiten machen bzw. eben nicht machen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Anrainer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kurze Frage nur eines nicht ganz so tief Eingeweihten.
> 
> ...


nö, keinen Wert..


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich find die Idee gut.
Das letzte Argument, 
den Bundesverband aufrecht zu behalten, 
"weiter Beitragsmarken in ein Heftchen zu kleben und somit 'stolz' auf die bunte Collage eines Anglerlebens zu blicken",
schaffen sie selbst ab. #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, keinen Wert..



Also in Bayern muss ich dieses Verbandsheft mit eingeklebten Marken bei mir führen, wenn ich mit der Jahreskarte an einem Verbandsgewässer fische. Die Jahreskarte ist nur in Verbindung mit einer für das jeweilige Jahr geklebten Marke gültig.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was wollt ihr denn da rein kleben?
Seid doch nicht mehr im DAFV? |kopfkrat

Oder druckt der LV nun eigene Klebe-Marken und welchen Sinn sollte das verdammt noch mal ergeben, denn das man gelönt hat, weist man doch schon mit derJahreskarte nach? #c

Der bekloppten toitschen Verbands-Bürokratie trau ich das aber alles locker zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Und Bayern ist raus ausm DAFV - Argument also hinfällig - oder angelt jetzt in Bayern keiner mehr?

Wertloser DAFV-Fetzen.....................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Bayern ist raus ausm DAFV - Argument also hinfällig - oder angelt jetzt in Bayern keiner mehr?
> 
> Wertloser DAFV-Fetzen.....................



Trotzdem muss ich weiter Marken kleben. Bis 2013 stand halt "VDSF" drauf, seit 2014 nun "Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V."


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... seit 2014 nun "Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V."


Ich schmeiss mich weg! |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Es ging hier aber um das DAFV-Heftchen, nicht um bayrische Marken (ja, ich weiss, slebst für eingewanderte Bayern ist schwer zu ertragen, dass Bayern nicht der Nabel der Welt ist. - wertloser Fetzen also, der DAFV-Fetzen, wie ja jetzt in Bayern bewiesen - den braucht keiner..................

Ich brauchte das Teil noch nie...............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ging hier aber um das DAFV-Heftchen, nicht um bayrische Marken (ja, ich weiss, slebst für eingewanderte Bayern ist schwer zu ertragen, dass Bayern nicht der Nabel der Welt ist. - wertloser Fetzen also, der DAFV-Fetzen, wie ja jetzt in Bayern bewiesen - den braucht keiner..................
> 
> Ich brauchte das Teil noch nie...............



Ich nehme aber an, dass im DAFV-Land genau dieses Heftchen mit geklebten Marken (nur halt eben mit DAFV-Marke) notwendig ist, wenn man dort an Verbandsgewässern eine Jahreskarte verwenden will. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ja, einmal mehr. 
Ist bei jedem Bewirtschafter unterschiedlich..
Manchmal (selten) kriegste keine, manchmal zahlste mehr, manchmal isses komplett wurscht

Und die Bayern scheints ja auch nicht zu stören, sonst wären sie sowenig ausm DAFV wie NDS, Sachsen etc..

Ich krieg auch in Bayern meine Karte z. B. am Brombachsee schon immer (Verbandsgewässer, soweit ich weiss) etc. ohne das bescheuerte markengeklebte Heftchen..


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Noch nie im Leben hab ich dieses bescheuerte Heft für irgendetwas gebraucht, weder daheim (NRW) für Verbandsgewässer-Jahreskarten (die ich eh nur als organisierter Angler bekomme, der seinen Beitrag ja bezahlt hat, ansonsten gar keine Jahreskarte in die Hand bekommt; also wozu doppelt nachweisen?) noch für irgendwelche Gastkarten egal wo in dieser Republik (auch nicht in Bayern).


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nu nimm doch den Verbanditenhörigen nicht das letzte Argumentchen ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

_"Austritt aus dem Bundesverband? |bigeyes
Und wozu hab ich all die Jahrzehnte Marken geklebt?! :r _"

Da brech ich innerlich immer zusammen, 
wenn ich diesen Sche*** zu hören kriege.
Angler können so was von bescheuert sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Angler kleben keine Marken - nur organisierte Angelfischer.
Bitte korrekt bleiben ,-)))


----------



## heitzer (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Je Lobbyarbeit, desto Klientelpolitik, ist halt ein Geben und Nehmen, wie im richtigen Leben...

 Und jetzt wir: Lobbyarbeit für die Belange der Angler als systemisches Risiko oder Schlüsselindustrie? Uns hat keiner auf dem Schirm, denke ich. 

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



heitzer schrieb:


> Uns hat keiner auf dem Schirm, denke ich.


Wenn selbst angelnde Bundestagsabgeordnete beklagen, dass seitens des DAFV keinerlei Lobbyarbeit im Bundestag gemacht wird, ist das aber auch kein Wunder (zweiter Teil des Interviews):
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



heitzer schrieb:


> Und jetzt wir: Lobbyarbeit für die Belange der Angler als systemisches Risiko oder Schlüsselindustrie? Uns hat keiner auf dem Schirm, denke ich.



Wie denn auch,wenn man sich Verbandsseitig nahezu unsicht-und unhörbar verhält?

Da kann man sich Lobbytechnisch wohl genauso "gut" durch den Deutschen Floristenverband vertreten lassen.

Wäre von der Ergebnisseite zwar ähnlich dem DAFV(nämlich grottig) aber garantiert preiswerter.


----------



## pro-release (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dagmar G. Wöhrl im Parlamentskreis Tierschutz im Deutschen Bundestag*
> http://www.marktspiegel.de/nuernber...tierschutz-im-deutschen-bundestag-d14908.html
> 
> Frau Dr. und Konsorten (Haupt- wie "Ehren"amt) vom DAFV:
> Wo bleibt der Parlamentskreis Angeln und Fischen im Deutschen Bundestag?



"Interpalamentarischen Arbeitsforum für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament"

Im Verbandsblatt neuste Ausgabe Seite 8/9


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das ist ja nur der Ersatz für die nicht zu Stande gebrachte interparlamentarische  Arbeitsgruppe im EU-Parlament ..
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der DAFV schrieb in seiner Meldung zum "Arbeits"treffen der EAA, dass ein Schwerpunktthema die aktuellen Entwicklungen hinsichtlich des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament gewesen wären.
> ...



Also nur ein weiteres Zeichen für das Versagen des DAFV und nicht ein Zeichen guter Arbeit.

Und wo bleibt die Arbeit im Bundestag???

Wenn selbst angelnde Bundestagsabegordnete die fehlende Lobbyarbeit durch den DAFV bemängeln?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn selbst angelnde Bundestagsabgeordnete beklagen, dass seitens des DAFV keinerlei Lobbyarbeit im Bundestag gemacht wird, ist das aber auch kein Wunder (zweiter Teil des Interviews):
> [youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]




Sogar GF und "Ehren"amtler im DAFV müssten da eigentlich einsehen (sofern sie ehrlich zu sich selber wären), dass hier sowohl das Haupt- wie das Ehrenamt im DAFV (einmal mehr) komplett versagt hat seit Rechtskraft des DAFV..


----------



## pro-release (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Einfach mal lesen bevor wieder Gift und Galle gespuckt wird...

Zum Thema Beitragsheftchen... In meinem Verein erhält man die Marke wenn der Beitrag bezahlt wurde und klebt sie ein. Bei Kontrollen sieht der Aufseher das gezahlt wurde und die Berechtigung zum Fischen besteht. Wenn nicht kontrolliert, oder  die Mitgliedschaft auf andere Art protokolliert wird, fragt man sich natürlich für was man diesen Ausweis hat...


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da kann man sich Lobbytechnisch wohl  genauso "gut" durch den Deutschen Floristenverband vertreten lassen.
> 
> Wäre von der Ergebnisseite zwar ähnlich dem DAFV(nämlich grottig) aber garantiert preiswerter.




Veto! |znaika:

Da gab es doch mal eine Doku über Lobbyismus, da wurde genau der Typ der Floristen (Schnittblumenhändlerverband oder irgendwie so heisst das) als ein Beispiel für "Lobbyismus im Kleinen" gebracht.

Das ist absolut irre, was der Vogel bewegt hat! 
Sämtliche MdB-Büroklinken hat der nach und nach geputzt... und die geplante Erhöhung des ermäßigten Mehrwertsteuersatzes von 7% für Blumen auf die normalen 19% wurde letztendlich gekippt, es ist bei 7 geblieben.

Der ist das beste Beispiel, was selbst ein Mini-Verbändchen (also nicht Pharma, Rüstung o.ä.) erreichen kann
...wenn sie sich bewegen & nur halbwegs verstanden haben, wie der Job funktioniert!

Davon ist beim DAFV nicht mal ein Ansatz zu sehen!
Nicht mal der Wille.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



pro-release schrieb:


> Zum Thema Beitragsheftchen... In meinem Verein erhält man die Marke wenn der Beitrag bezahlt wurde und klebt sie ein. Bei Kontrollen sieht der Aufseher das gezahlt wurde und die Berechtigung zum Fischen besteht. Wenn nicht kontrolliert, oder  die Mitgliedschaft auf andere Art protokolliert wird, fragt man sich natürlich für was man diesen Ausweis hat...


Du hast doch eine Fischereierlaubnis.
Die bekommst du nur, wenn du gezahlt hast.
Wozu dann noch eine Marke?

Das wäre wie bei einer verkehrskontrolle, wenn die Polizei nicht nur deinen Fahrzeugschein sehen will, sondern zusätzlich auch die Quittung der KFZ-Anmeldegebühren.

Das ist doppelt gemoppelter Bullshit, sonst nichts.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dagmar G. Wöhrl im Parlamentskreis Tierschutz im Deutschen Bundestag*
> http://www.marktspiegel.de/nuernber...tierschutz-im-deutschen-bundestag-d14908.html


 
Wenn ich sehe, mit wem sich die Politik da zusammentut, ist meiner Meinung nach absehbar, wohin die Reise dieses Parlamentskreises geht:

Thomas Schröder (Deutscher Tierschutzbund e.V.)
Dr. Brigitte Rusche (Deutscher Tierschutzbund e.V.) 

Hier die Meinung des Deutschen Tierschutzbunds zum Thema Angeln:
http://www.tierschutzbund.de/angeln.html

Weiß jemand, ob/wie das Angeln in deren aktuellen Schwarzbuch Tierschutz, das ja wohl eine der Arbeitsgrundlagen für den Parlamentskreis werden soll, erwähnt wird.?
http://www.tierschutzbund.de/tierschutz-anspruch-und-wirklichkeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



pro-release schrieb:


> Bei Kontrollen sieht der Aufseher das gezahlt wurde und die Berechtigung zum Fischen besteht



Man braucht keine Verbandsmarke als Angelberechtigung, sondern (je nach Bundesland) einen Fischereischein und die Erlaubnis fürs Gewässer.

So wichtig kanns eh nicht sein, wenn jetzt der GF des DAFV meint die GF der Landesverbände einladen zu müssen, um neue Ausweise zu konstruieren (anstatt dass die Präsidentin die Präsidenten einlädt, damit die ihren Angestellten (den GF) dann entsprechende Anweisungen geben - oder soll hier bewusst das Ehrenamt von den bis dato sich als unfähig erwiesenen GF ausgehebelt werden?)  - vielleicht gibts dann auf einmal viel weniger organisierte Angelfischer, wenn mit einem personalisierten Ausweis nur noch die tatsächliche Zahl der organisierten Angelfischer und nicht die viel zu hohe Zahl der oft in mehreren Vereinen organisierten (dann auch mehrfach gezählt und den Verband bezahlende) Angler gezählt wird.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg hat die GF der Landesverbände eingeladen zu einer Tagung (die GF, wohlgemerkt, nicht Präsidien).
> 
> Am Dienstag, 1.März 2016 soll das Treffen im Holiday Inn Berlin, Centre Alexanderplatz stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Nur dafür brauchts das Markenkleben:
Um Angler in den Vereinen besser abzocken zu können..

Was mit einer personalisierten Ausweiskarte nicht mehr so einfach sein wird wie beim Markenkleben - mal sehen, welche Abzockmethode sich die Verbandler da einfallen lassen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, mit wem sich die Politik da zusammentut, ist meiner Meinung nach absehbar, wohin die Reise dieses Parlamentskreises geht:


Und was macht der glorreiche DAFV????

.................................



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der ist das beste Beispiel, was selbst ein Mini-Verbändchen (also nicht Pharma, Rüstung o.ä.) erreichen kann
> ...wenn sie sich bewegen & nur halbwegs verstanden haben, wie der Job funktioniert!
> 
> *Davon ist beim DAFV nicht mal ein Ansatz zu sehen!
> Nicht mal der Wille*.


So isses leider.

*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht..................


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nur mit dem Ausweis ist man berechtigt an DAFV Sportveranstaltungen teilzunehmen.

Leute, steht alles  im Pass.   

|uhoh:|uhoh:




Einfach nur Ballast das Dingen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Defätist ;-)))))))))


----------



## pro-release (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Verbandsmarke als Angelberechtigung, sondern (je nach Bundesland) einen Fischereischein und die Erlaubnis fürs Gewässer.



Am Vereinsgewässer nutzt dir der Fischereischein herzlich wenig. Den brauchst du um als Mitglied aufgenommen zu werden, berechtigt zum angeln bist du erst wenn du den Vereinsbeitrag geleistet hast, dieser wird z.B. durch die eingeklebte Marke im Verbandspass nachgewiesen.

Bei öffentlichen Gewässern geb ich dir Recht, da legst du den Fischereischein vor und bekommst die Angelkarte. Manchmal erhälst du jedoch Vergünstigungen bei Vorlage des Verbandspasses. Ich weiß auch von Vereinen die Karten nur an Verbandsmitglieder ausgeben, also nur gegen Vorlage des Verbandspasses.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

An vielen Vereinsgewässern kriegste nach wie ohne DAFV-Abzockmarke Gastkarten..

nochmal die Zusammenfassung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur der Ersatz für die nicht zu Stande gebrachte interparlamentarische  Arbeitsgruppe im EU-Parlament ..
> Siehe:
> 
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Kontrollen sieht der Aufseher das gezahlt wurde und die Berechtigung zum Fischen besteht
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



pro-release schrieb:


> Am Vereinsgewässer nutzt dir der Fischereischein herzlich wenig. Den brauchst du um als Mitglied aufgenommen zu werden, berechtigt zum angeln bist du erst wenn du den Vereinsbeitrag geleistet hast, dieser wird z.B. durch die eingeklebte Marke im Verbandspass nachgewiesen.
> 
> Bei öffentlichen Gewässern geb ich dir Recht, da legst du den Fischereischein vor und bekommst die Angelkarte. Manchmal erhälst du jedoch Vergünstigungen bei Vorlage des Verbandspasses. Ich weiß auch von Vereinen die Karten nur an Verbandsmitglieder ausgeben, also nur gegen Vorlage des Verbandspasses.




Siehe S-H.


----------



## pro-release (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> An vielen Vereinsgewässern kriegste nach wie ohne DAFV-Abzockmarke Gastkarten..



An vielen Vereinsgewässern kriegste nichtmal Gastkarten...

Da kannste nur Mitglied werden um angeln zu können, und als Mitgliedsnachweis wird z.B. der Verbandspass verwendet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Als Mitgliedsnachweis wird da der Vereinsausweis und nicht der Verbandsausweis verwendet...

Es zeigen genug Vereine und auch Landesverbände, die schon nicht mehr dem DAFV angehören, dem nie angehörten  oder aus gutem Grunde gekündigt haben, dass das kein Angler wirklich braucht, das DAFV-Abzockheftchen....

Nur beim Verband arbeitende Menschen denken noch so kurzsichtig......

Ich hab jedenfalls noch nicht gehört, dass die anglerische Welt in Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Niedersachsen, Sachsen, Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und wie die ganzen kündigenden Verbände heissen, deswegen zusammen bricht, weil die nicht mehr das DAFV-Abzockheftchen haben (werden)...

Und ich kenne schon mindestens 1 Landesverband, der nach seinem Austritt aus dem DAFV jeden Angler aus einem Verein (ob der Verein nun im DAFV organisiert oder nicht) als organisierten Angelfischer wie bisher nur DAFV-intern behandeln wird (nach Vereinsausweis, nicht nach DAFV-Abzockheftchen)..

Mit allen Vorteilen auch für in Vereinen, aber nicht beim DAFV organisierten Angler.

Das wird schon, keine Panik..............


----------



## pro-release (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Als Mitgliedsnachweis wird da der Vereinsausweis und nicht der Verbandsausweis verwendet... OK, ich kenne keine Vereinsausweise. Die in meinem Umfeld geben keine aus. Werden da auch die Beitragsmarken die vom Landesverband kommen eingeklebt?

Es zeigen genug Vereine und auch Landesverbände, die schon nicht mehr dem DAFV angehören, dem nie angehörten  oder aus gutem Grunde gekündigt haben, dass das kein Angler wirklich braucht, das DAFV-Abzockheftchen....

Hat auch nie jemand behauptet. Da muss ja auch nichts nachgewiesen werden, ausser der Verein ist bei nem Landesverband organisiert. Dann wird der Landesverband seine eigenen Nachweise haben.

Nur beim Verband arbeitende Menschen denken noch so kurzsichtig......

Ich hab jedenfalls noch nicht gehört, dass die anglerische Welt in Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Niedersachsen, Sachsen, Hessen Rheinland-Pfalz und wie die ganzen kündigenden Verbände heissen, deswegen zusammen bricht, weil die nicht mehr das DAFV-Abzockheftchen haben (werden)...

Natürlich nicht, die haben aber ein anderes, eigenes Nachweissystem. Irgrndwie muss ja nachgewiesen werden das das Mitglied den Beitrag an den Verein bezahlt hat. Bei Vereinen, die nicht organisiert sind, haben die eben ihren eigenen Nachweis, mit Stempel oder Märkchen. Bei Landesverbänden die nicht Mitglied beim Dachverband sind, werden die Marken vom Landesverband ausgegeben. Sind die Landesverbände beim Dachverband eben vom Dachverband. Wo ist das Problem, oder die Stelle wo man das nicht versteht?

Und ich kenne schon mindestens 1 Landesverband, der nach seinem Austritt aus dem DAFV jeden Angler aus einem Verein (ob der Verein nun im DAFV organisiert oder nicht) als organisierten Angelfischer wie bisher nur DAFV-intern behandeln wird (nach Vereinsausweis, nicht nach DAFV-Abzockheftchen)..

Mit allen Vorteilen auch für in Vereinen, aber nicht beim DAFV organisierten Angler.
Find ich gut, jeder Verein backt da aber leider seine eigenen Brötchen. Im Osten scheint das etwas liberaler zu sein.

Das wird schon, keine Panik. Angler und Panik schließt sich schon fast aus :m Wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen wie das bei mir läuft mit dem Heftchen. Scheint halt regional sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Dann ist es ja nur von Vorteil wenn sich die GF treffen und da ne Vereinheitlichung möchten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Da sollten sich die Präsidenten treffen und nicht irgendwelche Untergebene und Angestellte bei so einem Thema...

Da das nachher eh noch durch die Präsidien der LV muss...

Und es hätte die Präsidentin einladen müssen....

Oder laden zukünftig die Hausmeister vom DAFV dann die Klofrauen der Landesverbände zu einem Treffen ein, um zu besprechen, welches Klopapier verbandsseitig verwendet werden sollte??

Zudem ist das DAFV-Abzockheftchen eh nur ein Randthema.

Bei dems ja eh nur drum geht, weiterhin die organisierten Angelfischer weiter gezielt abzocken zu können.

Für das Versagen des DAFV in der Lobbyarbeit sowohl in Europa wie im Bund und beim spalten der organisierten Angelfischerschaft in Deutschland .....


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



pro-release schrieb:


> Als Mitgliedsnachweis wird da der Vereinsausweis und nicht der Verbandsausweis verwendet... OK, ich kenne keine Vereinsausweise. Die in meinem Umfeld geben keine aus. Werden da auch die Beitragsmarken die vom Landesverband kommen eingeklebt?
> 
> Es zeigen genug Vereine und auch Landesverbände, die schon nicht mehr dem DAFV angehören, dem nie angehörten  oder aus gutem Grunde gekündigt haben, dass das kein Angler wirklich braucht, das DAFV-Abzockheftchen....
> 
> ...



#q

Nachweis? 
Was macht eigentlich ein LV der nicht seine kompletten Mitglieder beim DAFV meldet? Bekommen die armen Schweine Angler keine Klebemarken?
*Huch*....
Sowas gibt es doch net. Klar gibt es dies.


Sorry, hör doch auf mit dem Gequatsche.
Das Verbandsheft mit Klebemarken ist ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten welches damals und heute kein Mensch brauch.
Nachweis ist die Rechnung oder Abbuchungsbeleg vom Konto. Interessiert dem Kontroletti am Gewässer nicht wirklich. (belegt nur den DAFV Beitrag nicht den des LV)

Ausserdem ist kein Angler Mitglied im DAFV..damals VDSF. Nur die LV sind Mitglied im DAFV.
Wofür brauch dann ein Angler solch einen Pass?

Es soll aber Angler geben die gerne Marken lecken, oh sorry, die neue Version ist ja selbstklebend.
Für einige ist es wie Briefmarken sammeln.  :q

Übrigens bekomme ich in "meinem" Verein..aus / in NRW..keine Verbands- Erlaubniskarte wenn ich den Beitrag an den Verein nicht gezahlt habe.
Mag evtl. in anderen vereinen anders sein.


Sinnvoll würde ich diese Dinger halten wenn der Angler, als Mitglied des DAFV damit seine Wahlberechtigung bestätigen könnte.
Eintrittskarte zur HV, beim Eintreten wird dann elektr. geprüft ob Beiträge gezahlt wurden und somit eine Wahlberechtigung besteht. (dazu müsste der Ausweis aber elektr. ..Stand der Dinge heute...lesbar sein)
Da Angler aber kein Mitglied im DAFV sind.........sind diese Ausweise reinste Verschwendung von Mitgliedsbeiträgen.

PS. 
Das Teil ist sooo wichtig, dass es niemandem interessiert ob die Dinger nach Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft im Verein  zurück geschickt werden. 
Nur mal so als Hinweis noch...


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Als Mitglied im LAVB zahle ich meinen Jahresbeitrag in einer Summe, inkl. Angelerlaubnis und klebe auch nur eine Marke in die Mitgliedskarte. Vielleicht auch ein Grund, weshalb die meisten Angler nichts vom DAFV mitbekommen, sicher vermeidet man damit auch ne Menge Fragen, wenn der Dachverbandsbeitrag gesondert ausgewiesen würde und auch noch extra geklebt werden müsste.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Als Mitglied im LAVB zahle ich meinen Jahresbeitrag in einer Summe, inkl. Angelerlaubnis und klebe auch nur eine Marke in die Mitgliedskarte. Vielleicht auch ein Grund, weshalb die meisten Angler nichts vom DAFV mitbekommen, sicher vermeidet man damit auch ne Menge Fragen, wenn der Dachverbandsbeitrag gesondert ausgewiesen würde und auch noch extra geklebt werden müsste.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:




Sorry....blinder kann man offenbar nicht sein.
Da steht dick..DAFV druff.
Also Mitgliedsbeitrag DAFV nicht LAVB oder sonst was.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry....blinder kann man offenbar nicht sein.
> Da steht dick..DAFV druff.
> Also Mitgliedsbeitrag DAFV nicht LAVB oder sonst was.



Vielleicht gibbet es ja dieses Jahr neue Ausweise.

Momentan steht noch druff:  DAV/ Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V  Mitgliedskarte

Alles klar: die Marke ist gemeint.



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Danke Koalabär,
und an die anderen:
Was meint ihr denn, wieviele sich die Beitragsmarke ansehen, zumal in unserem Verein die Marke durch einen Stempel 
zugedeckt wird, fast bis zur Unleserlichkeit
Das hat nix mit Blindheit zu tun und nochmal, für viele ist es der 
DAV, sie angeln in DAV-Gewässer, haben eine DAV-Karte, das hat sich in den Köpfen eingebrannt.
Solange die Politik oder die Untätigkeit des DAFV sich nicht signifikant auf das eigentliche Angeln auswirkt, wird da auch nix
mit Widerstand, es ist doch praktisch nix verboten, was nicht woanders auch verboten ist, im Gegenteil.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ...
> Solange die Politik oder die Untätigkeit des DAFV sich nicht signifikant auf das eigentliche Angeln auswirkt, wird da auch nix mit Widerstand, es ist doch praktisch nix verboten, was nicht woanders auch verboten ist, im Gegenteil.



das "wirken" des DAFV hat noch keine folgen auf das eigentliche angeln?

dann liest du zu wenig im AB. Thomas kann dir da sicher aufhelfen.


aber messerscharf beobachtet ist schon, das praktisch nix verboten was nicht auch woanders...

haaach, da haben wir es wieder, das "wirken" des DAFV.

"in Penunse sind 'se fix, gegen verbote tun 'se nix"


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Jose,
ich les schon ganz schön oft AB.
und ich habe nur beschrieben, wie es hier ist, wie hier vieles wahrgenommen oder auch nicht wahrgenommen wird.
Selbst Thomas musste hier über seinen Schatten springen und 
hat sich was die Angelbedingungen im LAVB betrifft, ich sag mal diplomatisch zumindest nicht unbedingt negativ geäußert.
Das hier Gefahren lauern und wie auch @Riesenangler schrieb, er Angst hat, dass es in 5 Jahren anders aussehen könnte streite auch ich nicht ab, aber lokal betrachtet ist nun mal so, dass es 
angeltechnisch bei uns noch deutlich besser ist, als in anderen BL.
Was der LAVB sich bei der Erpressung anderer LV in Richtung 
LAVB gedacht hat, darüber kann man nur mutmaßen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Selbst Thomas musste hier über seinen Schatten springen und
> hat sich was die Angelbedingungen im LAVB betrifft, ich sag mal diplomatisch zumindest nicht unbedingt negativ geäußert.


Ich muss da über keinen Schatten springen:
Wenn die mal keine anglerfeindliche ******** bauen, wirds auch gelobt.

Ich würde viel lieber viel mehr loben....

Gibt bloss so wenig Lobenswertes bei den Verbanditen.......


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Danke Koalabär,
> und an die anderen:
> Was meint ihr denn, wieviele sich die Beitragsmarke ansehen, zumal in unserem Verein die Marke durch einen Stempel
> zugedeckt wird, fast bis zur Unleserlichkeit
> ...






Aber ich sehe gerade...auf meinen Ausweisen (ausrangiert) ....lol..es gibt *unterschiedliche Marken. 
SORRY*


----------



## mathei (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe gerade...auf meinen Ausweisen (ausrangiert) ....lol..es gibt *unterschiedliche Marken.
> SORRY*


Also die Marken gibt es bei uns in MV auch. Was da drauf steht keine Ahnung. Der Ausweis ist der alte geblieben. Braucht kein Mensch das Ding. Will keiner sehen, wozu auch. Geldverschwendung


----------



## Stoni-Killer (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kollegen! 
Kommt doch mal auf das wesentliche zurück....
Was stört denn der Ausweis..
Die Marke, die vom Verein an den Angler ausgegeben wird ist doch lediglich die Bescheinigung, das der Obulos von .... Bis.... € vom LV an den DAFV abgeführt wurde.

Mehr nicht...  nur das es davon mit der Zeit immer weniger geben wird..
Hat dann aber sicher Sammlerwert!

Greez Stoni-K


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Kollegen!
> Kommt doch mal auf das wesentliche zurück....
> Was stört den der Ausweis..
> Die Marke, die vom Verein an den Angler ausgegeben wird ist doch lediglich die Bescheinigung, das der Obulos von .... Bis.... € vom LV an den DAFV abgeführt wurde.
> ...



Und genau da ist das Verständnisproblem.
Die Marke in der Mitgliedskarte des LV istin BRB, in Berlin und soviel ich weiss in S/A die einzigste Legitimation, die Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen.
Mitgliedsvereine in den LV geben keine Angelkarten raus, wenn dann im Auftrag des LV.
Bei den ehemaligen VDSF-Kollegen war das anders geregelt, da war i.d.R. der Verein der Pächter oder Eigentümer und man brauchti.d.R. für jede Pfütze einen neuen Schein.
Selbst die gekaufte Tageskarte gilt für den gesamten Gewässerbestand des LV.
Wir reden da von 2 paar Schuhen und das macht die Sache nicht leichter

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Ausweis ist man berechtigt an DAFV Sportveranstaltungen teilzunehmen.
> 
> Leute, steht alles  im Pass.
> 
> |uhoh:|uhoh:



Wie..gibts wieder richtiges Wettfischen?[emoji6] 


Auf den von Frau Dr.propagierten sportlichen "Vergleichswettkampf der Angler"(der ohne Wasser,Fisch und Köder )kann ich nämlich gut und gerne verzichten.[emoji28]


----------



## dieteraalland (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, keinen Wert..



kann ich so nicht stehen lassen #d

 es gibt für uns in NRW beim Erwerb von Erlaubnisscheinen, zb. die Rheinkarte, oder Hafenkarten eine Ermäßigung wenn du Mittglied im Verband bist :m

 also doch einen Wert |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Im Landesverband - nicht im Bundesverband...

Also brauchste auch das DAFV-Abzockheftchen nicht..


Bescheinigung des LV genügt - so wie auch bei den ganzen aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen und austretenden LV...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die können das: Parlamentskreis Tierschutz gegründet


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Alles, was Röcke trägt, hat in der Politik nichts verloren: Weiber, Pfaffen, Richter.
 Otto von Bismarck

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die können das: Parlamentskreis Tierschutz gegründet


Bist a bissl spät, musst wieder regelmäßig mitlesen, hatten wir schon ;-))
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dagmar G. Wöhrl im Parlamentskreis Tierschutz im Deutschen Bundestag*
> http://www.marktspiegel.de/nuernber...tierschutz-im-deutschen-bundestag-d14908.html
> 
> Frau Dr. und Konsorten (Haupt- wie "Ehren"amt) vom DAFV:
> Wo bleibt der Parlamentskreis Angeln und Fischen im Deutschen Bundestag?


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bist a bissl spät, musst wieder regelmäßig mitlesen, hatten wir schon ;-))


Hast Recht.
Bei all dem Murks der da so (nicht) läuft, kommt man ja gar nicht mehr mit... #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Der DAFV kürt mit den Fisch des Jahres und macht dann nix mehr.....

Der LSFV-NDS hat schon nen Flyer raus zum Hecht als Fisch des Jahres:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/downloads/flyer/_lsfv_flyerhecht_2015_final_web-low.pdf

Wenn der DAFV dann mal irgendwas was veröffentlicht oder sich in eine Veröffentlichung anderer mit reinquetscht, bin ich mal gespannt, ob dann auch wieder nur ihr Naturschutzsch...... kommt oder wie beim LSFV-NDS dann auch was zum Angeln auf Hecht (ok., da ists natürlich blöde, dass beim DAFV niemand ist, der vom Angeln Ahnung hat..)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Das Weihnachtsmärchen des DAFV*​
Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, veröffentlichte auf der Seite des DAFV einen Brief zum Jahresende:
http://www.dafv.de/files/20151211_Brief_DAFV-Praesidentin.pdf

Unter dem Titel
"Aktuelles im Deutschen Angelfischerverband e.V."

ist auf fast 5 Seiten viel Nutzloses zu finden, wie sonst auch so oft. 


Interessanter die Auflistung der Kündigungen und Rücknahme der Kündigungen.

*Raus sind also bis jetzt definitiv*
Bayern
Baden-Württemberg (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309064)

*Entscheiden jetzt noch über Kündigung* (und zwar am 18.12.):
Hamburg
(siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309651)

*Gekündigt und raus ab Ende 2016:*
Niedersachsen
Sachsen
Fischer Union West (Rheinland Pfalz, wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309294)
AGSB NRW
Polizei-Sportfischervereinigung
DSAV

Nach noch unbestätigten Infos hat aber auch der größere Rheinlandpfalzverband gekündigt. 

*Zurückgeholt wären angeblich:*
Weser - Ems 
(wir berichteten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308417), nach unsern Infos wollen Vereine aus W-E allerdings gegen die Entscheidung Einspruch einlegen oder haben dies bereits)

Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein
(hier hat sie wohl vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der LSFV-SH gleich wieder gekündigt hat, laut GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH wäre dies aber klar und müsste auch Frau Dr. demnach eigentlich wissen (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371590#post371590))

Hessen
(ich habe den Präsidenten Däschler, der ja deutliche und berechtigte Kritik geübt hat, auch mit offenen Briefen (wir berichteten) gefragt, ob das stimmt, und warte auf Antwort. Denn mehr blamieren, als nach so berechtigter Kritik dann wieder zurück zu kehren, ohne dass sich irgendwas substantiell beim DAFV geändert hätte, kann man sich wohl kaum)..
Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307689

*Sicher zurück nur*
Rheinischer Fischereiverband

Saarland


*Größter Naturschutzverband*
Die 620.000 (ja nur mittelbaren) Mitglieder, auf die sich Frau Dr. bezieht, wenn sie vom größten Naturschutzverband in Deutschland spricht, beziehen sich also nur auf den augenblicklichen Stand. 

Schon alleine durch die Kündigung Niedersachsens sind sie unter den 540.000 des NABU (der sich, wir berichteten, ja auch schon jetzt fälschlicherweise als größter Naturschutzverband Deutschlands bezeichnet, dazu nimmt Frau Dr. sowenig Stellung wie zu den anglerfeindlichen Äußerungen des NABU-Präsis: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) 


*"Angelfreunde"?*
Und wieso sie von "Angelfreundinnen und Angelfreunden" schreibt, obwohl sie selber doch gar nicht angelt - in den jetzt fast 3 Jahren Rechtskraft DAFV trotz Angeboten auch nicht mal die Prüfung gemacht hat - bleibt auch ihr Geheimnis.

Zudem sollte sie korrekterweise Angelfischerfreundinnen und Angelfischerfreunde schreiben.

Erstens, weil ihr Verband so heisst, zweitens weil der Verband ja auch nur für organisierte Angelfischer und nicht für Angler sprechen kann.


*Mein Fazit*
Also alles in allem wieder faktisch mehr als zweifelhaftes, nichts Konstruktives für Angler oder das Angeln und viel blablabla....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## GreyShade (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Immerhin kommt überhaupt mal hin und wieder was... und das auch immer öfter...

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nur halt nix für Angler und Angeln..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016


*Als Löwe gesprungen - als Bettvorleger gelandet....*​


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hessen
> (ich habe den Präsidenten Däschler, der ja deutliche und berechtigte Kritik geübt hat, auch mit offenen Briefen (wir berichteten) gefragt, ob das stimmt, und warte auf Antwort. Denn mehr blamieren, als nach so berechtigter Kritik dann wieder zurück zu kehren, ohne dass sich irgendwas substantiell beim DAFV geändert hätte, kann man sich wohl kaum)..
> Wir berichteten:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307689



Dass es wäre, wie Frau Dr. in ihrem "Weihnachtsmärchen" schreibt, dass man folgende Verbände nach "teilweise intensiven Diskussionen vom Verbleib im DAFV überzeugen" konnte, stimmt zumindest mal beim LSFV-SH (siehe Äußerungen GF, gleich wieder  zu kündigen beim DAFV: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371590#post371590) und auch bei den Hessenfischern nicht.

Nach vielen Telefonaten mit hessischen Kontakten zeichnet sich folgendes Bild ab:
Nach den Regionalkonferenzen zeichnete sich ab, dass vor allem die kleineren hessischen Vereine im DAFV bleiben wollten, wegen der Marken zum kleben in den Sportfischerpass vom VDSF/DAFV (wir berichteten), während die großen, die das Ganze hauptsächlich bezahlen müssen, nach wie vor raus wollen.

Nur um sich nun Zeit zu verschaffen - und trotz des Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld und des deutlichen "Offenen Briefes" und der Rücktrittsforderung an die Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - entschied sich nun Präsident Däschler und sein Präsidium, da besser erst mal den Schwanz einzuziehen und die Kündigung zurück zu nehmen. 

Als Grund wird nun auf einmal (das war aber ja schon bei allen Hinterzimmertreffen, Offenen Briefen, und Kündigungen der Hessenfischer vorher auch schon so) die Satzung der Hessenfischer angeführt, in welcher die Mitgliedschaft im Dachverband noch drinstehen würde. 

In meinen Augen wird hier aber nur versucht, Zeit zu schinden, um wie damals in Niedersachsen eine breitete Mehrheit hin zu bekommen.

Und es soll versucht werden, eine Satzungsänderung hin zu bekommen und dann über eine Kündigung abzustimmen.

Es ist also nicht, wie Frau Dr. das schreibt, dass die Hessenfischer "überzeugt worden wären" von ihr - die wollen die schlicht vermeiden, dass ihnen ihre kleinen  Vereine von der Stange gehen.

Warum da jetzt auf einmal mit der Satzung argumentiert wird, die vorher keine Rolle spielte bei den Rücktrittsforderungen, Kündigungen etc. wirft schon Fragen auf bez. der Kompetenz auch der Hessenfischer.

Warum das nicht schon damals abgeklärt wurde zum Beispiel, als Präsi Däschler mit Kritik und Kündigung loslegte?

Oder warum andere Verbände VOR einer Satzungsänderung kündigen können (ist dem Präsidenten/Präsidium als Vertretungsberechtigter im Aussenverhältnis ja IMMER möglich) um gerade finanziellen Schaden (Kündigungsfristen, Beiträge für den DAFV durch verspätete Kündigung), um DANACH im Innenverhältnis die Satzung ändern und die Kündigung bestätigen zu lassen?

Gerade, wenn man dann wie hier in Hessen, durch Rücknahme der Kündigung dem Landesverband einen finanziellen Schaden von mindestens ca. 120.000 Euro verschafft hat (Beitragszahlung DAFV 2017), sollte man nicht umgehend wieder gekündigt haben.

Ob dadurch evtl. (auch privatrechtliche (Untreue)) Schadensersatzansprüche entstehen können an den Vorstand durch Vereine oder Angler, wenn die Hessenfischer diese Zahlung auf ihre Mitglieder (Vereine) bzw. die Zahler bei den Mitgliedern (organisierte Angelfischer) umlegen wollten bzw. deswegen eine Beitragserhöhung anstreben, darüber könnte ich nur spekulieren. Das müsste ein Jurist klären, der sich im Vereinsrecht auskennt.

Auf jeden Fall ist der hessische Präsi mit großem Gebrüll als Löwe los gesprungen, um im DAFV etwas zu bewegen...

Gelandet ist er nun als kleines Mäuschen bzw. als Bettvorleger wieder bei Frau Dr.........

Falsch bleibt aber nach unseren Infos nach wie vor Frau Dr. Darstellung, sie hätte die Hessen irgendwie "überzeugt" - es fehlte den Hessen schlicht nur der Mut, das gleich durch zu ziehen und sie spielen nun auf Zeit bis zur Satzungsänderung...

Und interessant ist es auch, dass über diese Vorgänge, Überlegungen und Gründe die hessischen Vereine nicht umgehend informiert wurden - offene und vollumfängliche Information zu vermeiden, scheint immer noch Kernkompetenz aller Verbandler, ob Bund oder Land, sein zu müssen...

Wir bleiben weiter dran und werden berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## crisis (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas,

 ich war bei einem der Regionaltreffen dabei und kann die Aussagen Deiner Quellen nicht bestätigen. Wie sollten die auch bewerten können, wer genau genau wie abgstimmt hat und aus welchem Verein mit welcher Größe Derjenige kommt? Das halte ich für ein Märchen.

 Der Grund für einen Verbleib, trotz Herrn Däschlers offenem Bekenntnis zur Kündigung, lag in der bevorstehenden Wahl des Präsidiums des DAFV. Man will abwarten, was sich daraus ergibt und dann eventuell rechtswirksam kündigen. Dass das die Satzung des VHF nicht erlaubt war nur die Meinung von Wenigen. 

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Bevorstehende Präsidiumswahl Wahl im DAFV????

Weiterträumen, da steht erstmal gar nix bevor, die ist doch erst 2017, soweit ich weiss (Präsidium gewählt für 4 Jahre laut Satzung)..

Ich habe Informationen von hessischen Vereinspräsis, dass die Satzung als Grund genannt wurde, auch, dass das mit einem Juristen vorher abgeklärt worden sei.

Ich weiss nicht, auf welcher der Regionalsitzungen Du warst, ich habe nicht von allen Meldung bekommen, was ich geschrieben habe, stammt von denen, die mich da informiert haben, nicht von allen...

Ich habe allerdings immer mehr den Eindruck, dass nicht nur der DAFV eine "seltsame" Politik der Information seiner Mitglieder und der Öffentlichkeit fährt, sondern dass das sicher auch bei Hessen so ist und bei vielen anderen LV auch...




PS:
Und wenn jemand davon träumt, ein Personalwechsel nur im Präsidium des DAFV (man müsste zudem ja auch MINDESTENS die bisher verantwortlichen Hauptamtlichen rausschmeissen, die das alles geschehen liessen)  könnte sich im DAFV etwas verbessern, und der deswegen auf einmal warten will und die Kündigung zurückzieht, obwohl jedem zumindest halbwegs klar denkenden Menschen klar sein muss, dass das nicht am Personal liegt, sondern an den Strukturfehlern der (Kon)Fusion, der verarscht in meinen Augen entweder seine Mitglieder oder es fehlt die Kompetenz zur Führung eines Verbandes.......


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Präsidiumswahl?
So schnell schon? 
Wer soll denn Nachfoger von Frau Dr. werden?  :q

Klingt eher nach Mitglieder- Verarschung im LV.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Das Bild, welches Däschler nun abliefert, ist wirklich traurig & hochpeinlich.
Nach so viel Tamtam, den er vorher rausposaunt hat, sofortigen Rücktritt, blablabla, mit Satzungsbedingten Gründen um die Ecke zu kommen...
 |peinlich|abgelehn

Ich hoffe, dass die größeren hessischen Vereine die Konsequenzen ziehen; Abwahl des Pussy-Präsidiums oder Austritt.
Nur wenn es solchen Präsis an den Kopf geht, 
entdecken sie vielleicht ihre Eier wieder.


Und hoffen wir mal auf die kühl-kalkulierenden Nordlichter in Hamburg dies Wochenende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Was hat sich eigentlich geändert/verbessert beim DAFV seit September 2014?
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen​*
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> ...





Glaubt irgendjemand, dass sich nächstes Jahr was positiv für Angler und das Angeln ändern wird beim DAFV?

Der DAFV reiht sich ja inzwischen fast nahtlos ein bei anderen Anglerfeinden wie  NABU, BUND, PETA.........

Und wenn jemand hier im Thread einfach mal durchliest, was die vom DAFV trotz all der von organisierten Angelfischern abgezockter Kohle, zig GF und Hauptamtlicher und einem großen Ehrenamtspräsidium alles wieder entweder verbockt oder nicht getan haben in 2015, dem muss doch schlecht werden, wenn er an 2016 denkt..


----------

